# The Diane von Furstenberg {DVF} thread!



## Swanky

Welcome to the DVF thread!  Please post your finds, questions, photos, etc. . . here!

Please DO NOT ask authenticity questions here, there's a 'sticky' thread at the top of the Wardrobe Forum for that 
Also, as per the rules of tPF, do not post your own items for sell, auctions, advertise, etc . . .


The last one was archived.


----------



## rock_girl

*LavenderIce* - Thanks *M*!    You are too sweet!

*Phiphi* - I may just have to break down and get it.  Of course, I may have to post a photo prior to the wedding so I can get comments on accessories and shoes... 

*BaysideBeauty* - ITA with you.  Part of what drew me to the dress is that it is a nice alternative to the LBD.  Great minds think alike!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Hooray a new thread!  

I must not buy this dress, but I REALLY want it.

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...extualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=0


----------



## Kilanna

Dukeprincess said:


> Hooray a new thread!
> 
> I must not buy this dress, but I REALLY want it.
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...extualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=0


 
That dress is stunning. Personally I say buy it

I am lusting after the following
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...tualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=670


----------



## Dukeprincess

Here is the Margaux. It's cute but not on me. The drop waist hits at my natural waist (I'm 5'8) which makes the back flair up on my huge arse. All bad. Also, the skirt is wool, but the top is silk. Highly recommend this dress for someone shorter with a less curvy body type.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Oh wowzwers!!  Duke, it's very cute on you. I love the print and color. Are you returning it?


----------



## Aurify

Yay new thread! I can't wait for fall, when I'll actually be able to wear my DVF and participate in this thread.  I bought a second-hand Denise wrap dress (the one with the obi belt) and think it will be great for teaching (with a cami underneath, of course).


----------



## Dukeprincess

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> Oh wowzwers!!  Duke, it's very cute on you. I love the print and color. Are you returning it?



Yeah it looks terrible from the back. It would be stunning on you though!


----------



## baysidebeauty

Dukeprincess said:


> Here is the Margaux. It's cute but not on me. The drop waist hits at my natural waist (I'm 5'8) which makes the back flair up on my huge arse. All bad. Also, the skirt is wool, but the top is silk. Highly recommend this dress for someone shorter with a less curvy body type.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1850542



I think it looks good on you!  (from the front anyway)


----------



## Dukeprincess

baysidebeauty said:


> I think it looks good on you!  (from the front anyway)



Thanks, I wish it looked the same in the back too!


----------



## sammix3

Dukeprincess said:


> Hooray a new thread!
> 
> I must not buy this dress, but I REALLY want it.
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...extualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=0



Um it's 40% off!  Go get it now!


----------



## phiphi

rock_girl said:


> *LavenderIce* - Thanks *M*!    You are too sweet!
> 
> *Phiphi* - I may just have to break down and get it.  Of course, I may have to post a photo prior to the wedding so I can get comments on accessories and shoes...
> 
> *BaysideBeauty* - ITA with you.  Part of what drew me to the dress is that it is a nice alternative to the LBD.  Great minds think alike!



ooh yes!! please do!



Dukeprincess said:


> Hooray a new thread!
> 
> I must not buy this dress, but I REALLY want it.
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...extualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=0



well.... since you are sending the margaux back this technically would balance it out. 



DC-Cutie said:


> Oh wowzwers!!  Duke, it's very cute on you. I love the print and color. Are you returning it?



you need it dc.


----------



## phiphi

wearing the capreena in marigold - i took this in a 2 and it fits nicely - i think i could have even gone up to a 4. i love that it has pockets!!


----------



## baysidebeauty

phiphi said:


> wearing the capreena in marigold - i took this in a 2 and it fits nicely - i think i could have even gone up to a 4. i love that it has pockets!!


----------



## rock_girl

phiphi said:
			
		

> wearing the capreena in marigold - i took this in a 2 and it fits nicely - i think i could have even gone up to a 4. i love that it has pockets!!



Love it...the color, contrast, & peplum!  What is it about yellow that makes a person smile involuntarily...?


----------



## LABAG

I need some sunshine-im in the Hurricane Isaac path-ugh:rain::storm::storm: love this outfit!


----------



## 4Elegance

LABAG said:
			
		

> I need some sunshine-im in the Hurricane Isaac path-ugh:rain::storm::storm: love this outfit!



Stay safe.  Where are you?  I am from Louisiana.


----------



## sammix3

phiphi said:


> wearing the capreena in marigold - i took this in a 2 and it fits nicely - i think i could have even gone up to a 4. i love that it has pockets!!



Another great outfit! I love the color contrast as well, it works so well together.


----------



## sammix3

Ugh! Melis is gone from DVF.com


----------



## Dukeprincess

Fret not *sammi*, Saks still has it.  http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524446501442

You look stunning, *Phiphi!*

And I succumbed to peer pressure and bought the Maeryn.


----------



## phiphi

LABAG said:


> I need some sunshine-im in the Hurricane Isaac path-ugh:rain::storm::storm: love this outfit!



thank you LA!! stay safe!! 



sammix3 said:


> Another great outfit! I love the color contrast as well, it works so well together.



thank you so much sammi!! 



Dukeprincess said:


> Fret not *sammi*, Saks still has it.  http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524446501442
> 
> You look stunning, *Phiphi!*
> 
> And I succumbed to peer pressure and bought the Maeryn.



thank you duke!! and yayaya!!! can't wait to see the maeryn on you!



baysidebeauty said:


>



thank you!



rock_girl said:


> Love it...the color, contrast, & peplum!  What is it about yellow that makes a person smile involuntarily...?



i know right!! yellow is so cheerful. thank you rock_girl!! xox


----------



## Greentea

phiphi said:


> wearing the capreena in marigold - i took this in a 2 and it fits nicely - i think i could have even gone up to a 4. i love that it has pockets!!



Soo soo cute!


----------



## LABAG

4Elegance said:


> Stay safe. Where are you? I am from Louisiana.


 New Iberia its passiing thru-lots of wind!


----------



## AEGIS

For anyone interested, the Nordstrom Rack in Friendship Heights MD has the Paper Forest Purple top in a size 4 for about $35 or something. I was able to get the second to last one in my size


----------



## inspiredgem

Dukeprincess said:


> Here is the Margaux. It's cute but not on me. The drop waist hits at my natural waist (I'm 5'8) which makes the back flair up on my huge arse. All bad. Also, the skirt is wool, but the top is silk. Highly recommend this dress for someone shorter with a less curvy body type.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1850542


 I think it looks cute on you 


Aurify said:


> Yay new thread! I can't wait for fall, when I'll actually be able to wear my DVF and participate in this thread.  I bought a second-hand Denise wrap dress (the one with the obi belt) and think it will be great for teaching (with a cami underneath, of course).


 The Denise dress sounds perfect.  Please post pics when you can.


phiphi said:


> wearing the capreena in marigold - i took this in a 2 and it fits nicely - i think i could have even gone up to a 4. i love that it has pockets!!


 I love this entire outfit! Beautiful!


Dukeprincess said:


> Fret not *sammi*, Saks still has it. http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524446501442
> 
> You look stunning, *Phiphi!*
> 
> And I succumbed to peer pressure and bought the Maeryn.


Yay!  I can't wait to see this on you!

PS I hope sammi gets the Melis!


----------



## 4Elegance

LABAG said:


> New Iberia its passiing thru-lots of wind!


 
Oh yes please be safe.  I am actually from Carencro area and I am praying for you guys.


----------



## sammix3

Dukeprincess said:


> Fret not *sammi*, Saks still has it.  http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524446501442
> 
> You look stunning, *Phiphi!*
> 
> And I succumbed to peer pressure and bought the Maeryn.



Omg yay I didn't even notice! Now I can wait til Saks F&F  does anyone remember when Saks does their F&F?

And no I didn't pressure you


----------



## sammix3

I didn't notice all the new arrivals at Saks. I think I have to add to want wishlist now hehe


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Hooray a new thread!
> 
> I must not buy this dress, but I REALLY want it.
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...extualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=0


 Which dress Nordstom link is down.


Dukeprincess said:


> Here is the Margaux. It's cute but not on me. The drop waist hits at my natural waist (I'm 5'8) which makes the back flair up on my huge arse. All bad. Also, the skirt is wool, but the top is silk. Highly recommend this dress for someone shorter with a less curvy body type.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1850542


 I love the dress, I think it might look good on me since I have a flat butt. I always look for dresses that add a little something there. BTW, I think the dress looks really cute on you but aren't you allergic to wool?


----------



## megt10

Aurify said:


> Yay new thread! I can't wait for fall, when I'll actually be able to wear my DVF and participate in this thread.  I bought a second-hand Denise wrap dress (the one with the obi belt) and think it will be great for teaching (with a cami underneath, of course).


 I can't wait to see it on you! I can't wait for Fall either. Last night when I was walking the dogs at around 9pm it was still 88 degrees here.


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> wearing the capreena in marigold - i took this in a 2 and it fits nicely - i think i could have even gone up to a 4. i love that it has pockets!!


 You look awesome Phiphi. That is such a great color.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Fret not *sammi*, Saks still has it. http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524446501442
> 
> You look stunning, *Phiphi!*
> 
> And I succumbed to peer pressure and bought the Maeryn.


 Can't wait to see it Duke! It isn't you fault peer pressure is always to blame .


----------



## megt10

AEGIS said:


> For anyone interested, the Nordstrom Rack in Friendship Heights MD has the Paper Forest Purple top in a size 4 for about $35 or something. I was able to get the second to last one in my size


 Awesome Aegis, did you end up getting those shorts too?


----------



## Dukeprincess

sammix3 said:


> Omg yay I didn't even notice! Now I can wait til Saks F&F  does anyone remember when Saks does their F&F?
> 
> And no I didn't pressure you



Not one bit.  You just "enabled" me, but that doesn't take much!   I cannot wait to see you in that gorgeous dress!



megt10 said:


> Which dress Nordstom link is down.
> 
> I love the dress, I think it might look good on me since I have a flat butt. I always look for dresses that add a little something there. BTW, I think the dress looks really cute on you but aren't you allergic to wool?



Woah, good memory, *meg!*  I am allergic to wool, another reason why it was returned.  The DVF.com website said 100% silk, but the skirt is wool and even says so in the fabric tag.  Yes, this dress is good for flat booties, the poof of the skirt helps.  My booty + poof = ush:

Here is the Maeryn - http://www.shopbop.com/maeryn-dress...82068&extid=SE_froogle_SC_usa-DIAVF4118010221


----------



## AEGIS

megt10 said:


> Awesome Aegis, did you end up getting those shorts too?




yup  they seem to run a bit big and im working out sooo--they might not fit me in a bit but they're great vacation shorts. $43 for dvf? i am not going to pass that up!


----------



## AEGIS

Dukeprincess said:


> Here is the Margaux. It's cute but not on me. The drop waist hits at my natural waist (I'm 5'8) which makes the back flair up on my huge arse. All bad. Also, the skirt is wool, but the top is silk. Highly recommend this dress for someone shorter with a less curvy body type.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1850542



i love it on you! it's super chic!



phiphi said:


> wearing the capreena in marigold - i took this in a 2 and it fits nicely - i think i could have even gone up to a 4. i love that it has pockets!!




i hope i can look as chic as you and Duke when I enter the real working world


----------



## megt10

AEGIS said:


> For anyone interested, the Nordstrom Rack in Friendship Heights MD has the Paper Forest Purple top in a size 4 for about $35 or something. I was able to get the second to last one in my size


 


Dukeprincess said:


> Not one bit. You just "enabled" me, but that doesn't take much!  I cannot wait to see you in that gorgeous dress!
> 
> 
> 
> Woah, good memory, *meg!* I am allergic to wool, another reason why it was returned. The DVF.com website said 100% silk, but the skirt is wool and even says so in the fabric tag. Yes, this dress is good for flat booties, the poof of the skirt helps. My booty + poof = ush:
> 
> Here is the Maeryn - http://www.shopbop.com/maeryn-dress...82068&extid=SE_froogle_SC_usa-DIAVF4118010221


That is super cute. 


AEGIS said:


> yup they seem to run a bit big and im working out sooo--they might not fit me in a bit but they're great vacation shorts. $43 for dvf? i am not going to pass that up!


Yeah, you can't beat that. I just got the Jansen shorts for another beach vacation that I am taking in a couple of weeks. They are really cute too. Much more tts though the other shorts I think that is just the style. 
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Diane...rod145280170skuSWEDISHMEADOWBL&CS_003=5630585


----------



## megt10

Just got an email from an SA at Cabazon DVF there is a sale going on until Sept. 3rd. Here is the email and her info. If anyone is looking for anything this might be a good time to check there.
I won't be going way too hot in the desert but I might email her and see what is available.



 Labor Day Sale is here!  
 Now through September 3rd           
 BUY 3 OR MORE READY TO WEAR ITEMS GET 

                                30% OFF

Please contact me for more information
Look forward to seeing you soon!!
Llesenia Santana

Sales Associate

48650 Seminole Drive

Cabazon, CA 92230

951.922.9600

Here is her email.
L.Santana@DVF.com


----------



## AEGIS

megt10 said:


> That is super cute.
> 
> Yeah, you can't beat that. I just got the Jansen shorts for another beach vacation that I am taking in a couple of weeks. They are really cute too. Much more tts though the other shorts I think that is just the style.
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Diane...rod145280170skuSWEDISHMEADOWBL&CS_003=5630585





oh i really like those!


----------



## megt10

AEGIS said:


> oh i really like those!


 I am probably going to wear those tomorrow. If I do I will get a pic.


----------



## LABAG

4Elegance said:


> Oh yes please be safe. I am actually from Carencro area and I am praying for you guys.


 Thanks so much! Ive been enjoying your pics-great outfits.


----------



## beagly911

Dukeprincess said:


> Here is the Margaux. It's cute but not on me. The drop waist hits at my natural waist (I'm 5'8) which makes the back flair up on my huge arse. All bad. Also, the skirt is wool, but the top is silk. Highly recommend this dress for someone shorter with a less curvy body type.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1850542


Looking great Duke!!!


----------



## beagly911

phiphi said:


> wearing the capreena in marigold - i took this in a 2 and it fits nicely - i think i could have even gone up to a 4. i love that it has pockets!!


 Love it phiphi, I love, love pockets too!!!


----------



## beagly911

AEGIS said:


> For anyone interested, the Nordstrom Rack in Friendship Heights MD has the Paper Forest Purple top in a size 4 for about $35 or something. I was able to get the second to last one in my size


 Yeah!!  It will look great...wish they had something larger than a 4...not even close!! haha!!!  Congrats!!


----------



## beagly911

Here's my Kitt in Cotton Club print (thanks to Duke for the ID)

CL's are Fuxia Newtons


----------



## inspiredgem

beagly911 said:


> Here's my Kitt in Cotton Club print (thanks to Duke for the ID)
> 
> CL's are Fuxia Newtons


You look beautiful!  I love that your shoes really bring out the colors in your dress!


----------



## beagly911

inspiredgem said:


> You look beautiful! I love that your shoes really bring out the colors in your dress!


 Thanks inspiredgem...when I got the DVF I knew that the Newton's would be perfect with it!  Not to mention the price was TDF!!! ($69us)


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Here's my Kitt in Cotton Club print (thanks to Duke for the ID)
> 
> CL's are Fuxia Newtons



Gorgeous


----------



## Lovemybags412

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Here's my Kitt in Cotton Club print (thanks to Duke for the ID)
> 
> CL's are Fuxia Newtons



You look beautiful!!!


----------



## 4Elegance

LABAG said:


> Thanks so much! Ive been enjoying your pics-great outfits.



Aww thank you that is very sweet.  I actually miss Louisiana so much.  You guys have had a rough year.


----------



## baysidebeauty

beagly911 said:


> Here's my Kitt in Cotton Club print (thanks to Duke for the ID)
> 
> CL's are Fuxia Newtons



Looks great!


----------



## sammix3

beagly911 said:


> Here's my Kitt in Cotton Club print (thanks to Duke for the ID)
> 
> CL's are Fuxia Newtons



Great outfit Beagly! You look beautiful


----------



## phiphi

Greentea said:


> Soo soo cute!



thank you greentea!



AEGIS said:


> For anyone interested, the Nordstrom Rack in Friendship Heights MD has the Paper Forest Purple top in a size 4 for about $35 or something. I was able to get the second to last one in my size



what a score!!



inspiredgem said:


> I think it looks cute on you
> 
> The Denise dress sounds perfect.  Please post pics when you can.
> 
> I love this entire outfit! Beautiful!
> 
> Yay!  I can't wait to see this on you!
> 
> PS I hope sammi gets the Melis!



thank you inspired!! xox



megt10 said:


> You look awesome Phiphi. That is such a great color.



thanks so much meg!



AEGIS said:


> i love it on you! it's super chic!
> 
> i hope i can look as chic as you and Duke when I enter the real working world



thank you aegis. that's so sweet of you to say! 



beagly911 said:


> Love it phiphi, I love, love pockets too!!!



thank you beagly! pockets are awesome! 



beagly911 said:


> Here's my Kitt in Cotton Club print (thanks to Duke for the ID)
> 
> CL's are Fuxia Newtons



great outfit!! xox


----------



## sammix3

I love my Kimmie skirts! Oh and my new H belt and clac bracelet. I think I need more!


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Gorgeous


 


Lovemybags412 said:


> You look beautiful!!!


 


baysidebeauty said:


> Looks great!


 


sammix3 said:


> Great outfit Beagly! You look beautiful


 Thank you so much ladies!!


----------



## beagly911

phiphi said:


> thank you greentea!
> 
> 
> 
> what a score!!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you inspired!! xox
> 
> 
> 
> thanks so much meg!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you aegis. that's so sweet of you to say!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you beagly! pockets are awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> great outfit!! xox


 Thanks phiphi!


----------



## beagly911

sammix3 said:


> I love my Kimmie skirts! Oh and my new H belt and clac bracelet. I think I need more!


 Looking great sammix!!!


----------



## Greentea

sammix3 said:


> I love my Kimmie skirts! Oh and my new H belt and clac bracelet. I think I need more!



YOu are perfect advertising for the kimmie! And how stinking adorable is your blouse? !!!


----------



## Greentea

beagly911 said:


> Here's my Kitt in Cotton Club print (thanks to Duke for the ID)
> 
> CL's are Fuxia Newtons



Awesome!


----------



## inspiredgem

sammix3 said:


> I love my Kimmie skirts! Oh and my new H belt and clac bracelet. I think I need more!


Perfection!  I love this entire outfit!


----------



## sammix3

beagly911 said:


> Looking great sammix!!!





Greentea said:


> YOu are perfect advertising for the kimmie! And how stinking adorable is your blouse? !!!





inspiredgem said:


> Perfection!  I love this entire outfit!



Thank you so much everyone!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Looking fabulous as always, *sammi!* 

Seems like you're getting bitten by the DVF bug, huh, *beagly?* 

What a sweet compliment, *AEGIS!*  I am sure you will be killing them in your firm too.


----------



## Aurify

beagly911 said:


> Here's my Kitt in Cotton Club print (thanks to Duke for the ID)
> 
> CL's are Fuxia Newtons


 
I love this dress, it has such a pretty silhouette.


----------



## beagly911

Dukeprincess said:


> Looking fabulous as always, *sammi!*
> 
> Seems like you're getting bitten by the DVF bug, huh, *beagly?*
> 
> What a sweet compliment, *AEGIS!* I am sure you will be killing them in your firm too.


Not only bitten but completely hooked...the Kitt is my 6th - I think!! 



Aurify said:


> I love this dress, it has such a pretty silhouette.


 It is the most comfortable DVF I own and I love the colors and silhouette!!  The little bow gives it a really cute look.


----------



## baysidebeauty

Just arrived today and I love it!  New Jeanne in Dash Weave:


----------



## baysidebeauty

sammix3 said:


> I love my Kimmie skirts! Oh and my new H belt and clac bracelet. I think I need more!



Love the outfit!


----------



## inspiredgem

baysidebeauty said:


> Just arrived today and I love it!  New Jeanne in Dash Weave:


I love this print on you!


----------



## inspiredgem

The good news is that my Bowman dress is scheduled to be delivered tomorrow.  The bad news is that it is being sent to my work but I'm taking tomorrow off.


----------



## Lovemybags412

baysidebeauty said:
			
		

> Just arrived today and I love it!  New Jeanne in Dash Weave:



So pretty on you!!  Enjoy!!!


----------



## baysidebeauty

inspiredgem said:


> The good news is that my Bowman dress is scheduled to be delivered tomorrow.  The bad news is that it is being sent to my work but I'm taking tomorrow off.



    Can you swing by work and pick it up?  Don't know if I could stand the wait over the long weekend


----------



## baysidebeauty

inspiredgem said:


> I love this print on you!





Lovemybags412 said:


> So pretty on you!!  Enjoy!!!



Thanks!


----------



## Dukeprincess

inspiredgem said:
			
		

> I love this print on you!



Love this on you!!!


----------



## 4Elegance

sammix3 said:
			
		

> I love my Kimmie skirts! Oh and my new H belt and clac bracelet. I think I need more!



Love this and the shirt is awesome


----------



## megt10

baysidebeauty said:


> Just arrived today and I love it! New Jeanne in Dash Weave:


 This looks fantastic on you.


----------



## CashmereSweater

sammix3 said:
			
		

> I love my Kimmie skirts! Oh and my new H belt and clac bracelet. I think I need more!



Love, love, love this outfit! Even your phone matches.


----------



## sammix3

Dukeprincess said:


> Looking fabulous as always, *sammi!*
> 
> Seems like you're getting bitten by the DVF bug, huh, *beagly?*
> 
> What a sweet compliment, *AEGIS!*  I am sure you will be killing them in your firm too.





CashmereSweater said:


> Love, love, love this outfit! Even your phone matches.



Thank you!!


----------



## Princess Pink

Does it have an expiry date? When I purchased my last (sale) item received a note to say I could have $50 off my next full-priced purchase with the code, just wondering how long this would be valid for? Or you just have one chance to use it, doesn't matter when? TIA


----------



## LABAG

Baysidebeauty-beauttiful on you!


----------



## LABAG

SAMMIX3 LUV THE SKIRT,AND LUV THE BLOUSE, LUV THE CELINE AND LOVE THE h BELT-DARN i LOVE IT ALL! wHAT IS YOUR IPHONE CASE? KATE SPADE?


----------



## sammix3

My new reina came! But the cut is different this season. The sleeves are longer and the dress is longer. The sides are looser too.  I'm not sure if I'm going to keep it due to the new fit and I don't know if this print really works for me..


----------



## sammix3

Just some eye candy.. I tried this on at the DVF boutique in Miami but I held the excess fabric in the back since this is a 2.


----------



## sammix3

LABAG said:


> SAMMIX3 LUV THE SKIRT,AND LUV THE BLOUSE, LUV THE CELINE AND LOVE THE h BELT-DARN i LOVE IT ALL! wHAT IS YOUR IPHONE CASE? KATE SPADE?



Thanks love!! It is Kate spade


----------



## Dukeprincess

sammix3 said:


> My new reina came! But the cut is different this season. The sleeves are longer and the dress is longer. The sides are looser too.  I'm not sure if I'm going to keep it due to the new fit and I don't know if this print really works for me..



I actually quite like it on you.  Why don't you like it?


----------



## DC-Cutie

I like it, too!!


----------



## sammix3

Dukeprincess said:


> I actually quite like it on you.  Why don't you like it?





DC-Cutie said:


> I like it, too!!



The new fit and I dont know if the print is a little too much for me.


----------



## LABAG

sammix3 said:


> Thanks love!! It is Kate spade


 Thanks , I thought so.


----------



## phiphi

sammix3 said:


> My new reina came! But the cut is different this season. The sleeves are longer and the dress is longer. The sides are looser too.  I'm not sure if I'm going to keep it due to the new fit and I don't know if this print really works for me..





sammix3 said:


> Just some eye candy.. I tried this on at the DVF boutique in Miami but I held the excess fabric in the back since this is a 2.



i like the cut actually. i can see the sleeves needing to be shortened, but the shift cut is pretty. the print is cute too!


----------



## sammix3

I tried on the Reina again.  So I'm going to take it to my seamstress and see if she can make the cut like my other Reinas.  If so, I'm keeping it.  I think I like the print after all.


----------



## baysidebeauty

sammix3 said:


> My new reina came! But the cut is different this season. The sleeves are longer and the dress is longer. The sides are looser too.  I'm not sure if I'm going to keep it due to the new fit and I don't know if this print really works for me..





sammix3 said:


> Just some eye candy.. I tried this on at the DVF boutique in Miami but I held the excess fabric in the back since this is a 2.




I really like these on you!!


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> My new reina came! But the cut is different this season. The sleeves are longer and the dress is longer. The sides are looser too.  I'm not sure if I'm going to keep it due to the new fit and I don't know if this print really works for me..



I like it Sammi and the print looks good on you IMO.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

sammix3 said:


> My new reina came! But the cut is different this season. The sleeves are longer and the dress is longer. The sides are looser too.  I'm not sure if I'm going to keep it due to the new fit and I don't know if this print really works for me..



I really like it, and I also like how your slippers are in almost all your modeling pics, so cute


----------



## megt10

inspiredgem said:


> You look beautiful!  I love that your shoes really bring out the colors in your dress!



Didn't you ask for pics of The Locked Heart Tweed and Chains Deep Red? Couldn't find who asked but thought it might be you anyway I got pics this evening of both dresses and will post them in the morning for you.


----------



## sammix3

Chloe_chick999 said:


> I really like it, and I also like how your slippers are in almost all your modeling pics, so cute



Haha I love those pink slippers


----------



## inspiredgem

megt10 said:


> Didn't you ask for pics of The Locked Heart Tweed and Chains Deep Red? Couldn't find who asked but thought it might be you anyway I got pics this evening of both dresses and will post them in the morning for you.


Yes, it was me   Thanks Meg - I'll look for the pics tomorrow!


----------



## sammix3

I think I would like to have one of these dresses.  Which do you like better, the Capreena or the Moran?

Capreena: http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...a?ID=639615&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results

Moran: http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...stenberg&N=4294912394+306418048&bmUID=jBYomeN


----------



## Princess Pink

sammix3 said:


> I think I would like to have one of these dresses.  Which do you like better, the Capreena or the Moran?
> 
> Capreena: http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...a?ID=639615&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results
> 
> Moran: http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...stenberg&N=4294912394+306418048&bmUID=jBYomeN



Love the fabric and colors; I prefer the Moran, it has more interest to it, the Capreena is just a standard shift type dress IMO.


----------



## megt10

inspiredgem said:


> Yes, it was me  Thanks Meg - I'll look for the pics tomorrow!


Ok here are the dresses, Locked Hearts Tweed and Chains Deep Red.


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> I think I would like to have one of these dresses. Which do you like better, the Capreena or the Moran?
> 
> Capreena: http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...a?ID=639615&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results
> 
> Moran: http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...stenberg&N=4294912394+306418048&bmUID=jBYomeN


 I like the Moran better. It is different than a lot of your other dresses.


----------



## megt10

This is what I wore last night the Trista in Pomme Sky. It is still really hot here and this was perfect for the weather and since I am a tad bloated at the moment the loose nature of the dress was a bonus . I still needed a sweater for the A/C so took this Nanette Lepore but didn't end up needing it.


----------



## baysidebeauty

megt10 said:


> Ok here are the dresses, Locked Hearts Tweed and Chains Deep Red.



These look great on you!


----------



## baysidebeauty

megt10 said:


> This is what I wore last night the Trista in Pomme Sky. It is still really hot here and this was perfect for the weather and since I am a tad bloated at the moment the loose nature of the dress was a bonus . I still needed a sweater for the A/C so took this Nanette Lepore but didn't end up needing it.



   Great pop of color with the sweater - blue is definitely your color!


----------



## baysidebeauty

sammix3 said:


> I think I would like to have one of these dresses.  Which do you like better, the Capreena or the Moran?
> 
> Capreena: http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...a?ID=639615&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results
> 
> Moran: http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...stenberg&N=4294912394+306418048&bmUID=jBYomeN



I like the Capreena better, but I tend to prefer clean lines, the Moran is more flouncy.


----------



## Kilanna

megt10 said:


> Ok here are the dresses, Locked Hearts Tweed and Chains Deep Red.


 
I think the Chains deep red looks lovely but I am not sure on the locked Hearts print.

Regardless they both look great on you!


----------



## Kilanna

sammix3 said:


> I think I would like to have one of these dresses. Which do you like better, the Capreena or the Moran?
> 
> Capreena: http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...a?ID=639615&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results
> 
> Moran: http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...stenberg&N=4294912394+306418048&bmUID=jBYomeN


 
I am leaning toward the Moran because it looks like a fun style. Saying that I try and get both


----------



## Lovemybags412

megt10 said:


> Ok here are the dresses, Locked Hearts Tweed and Chains Deep Red.



You look beautiful in both dresses!  I really love the Chains Deep Red on you- gorgeous color!!!


----------



## inspiredgem

sammix3 said:


> I think I would like to have one of these dresses.  Which do you like better, the Capreena or the Moran?
> 
> Capreena: http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...a?ID=639615&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results
> 
> Moran: http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...stenberg&N=4294912394+306418048&bmUID=jBYomeN


I like the Capreena better because it looks to be a bit more fitted which would show off your figure a little more than the other one.


megt10 said:


> Ok here are the dresses, Locked Hearts Tweed and Chains Deep Red.


They're both lovely.  I love the shade of red in the Chains print - beautiful!


megt10 said:


> This is what I wore last night the Trista in Pomme Sky. It is still really hot here and this was perfect for the weather and since I am a tad bloated at the moment the loose nature of the dress was a bonus . I still needed a sweater for the A/C so took this Nanette Lepore but didn't end up needing it.


This looks so cute on you!  Are those anthracite Maggies?


----------



## inspiredgem

I have to go in to work today but at least I'll be able to pick up my new dress.  I've never worn a one sleeve style before so I hope it doesn't look hideous on me. :wondering


----------



## beagly911

baysidebeauty said:


> Just arrived today and I love it! New Jeanne in Dash Weave:


 Looks terrific!!


sammix3 said:


> My new reina came! But the cut is different this season. The sleeves are longer and the dress is longer. The sides are looser too. I'm not sure if I'm going to keep it due to the new fit and I don't know if this print really works for me..


 I really like it sammi!!  I think your seamstress should be able to make it fit like you want!!  


sammix3 said:


> Just some eye candy.. I tried this on at the DVF boutique in Miami but I held the excess fabric in the back since this is a 2.


 OOH I really like the color on this one!!


megt10 said:


> Ok here are the dresses, Locked Hearts Tweed and Chains Deep Red.


 


megt10 said:


> This is what I wore last night the Trista in Pomme Sky. It is still really hot here and this was perfect for the weather and since I am a tad bloated at the moment the loose nature of the dress was a bonus . I still needed a sweater for the A/C so took this Nanette Lepore but didn't end up needing it.


You always look so chic meg!!  All three looks are terrific!!


----------



## megt10

baysidebeauty said:


> These look great on you!


 Thanks Bayside.


baysidebeauty said:


> Great pop of color with the sweater - blue is definitely your color!


 I liked the sweater with the dress too. The colors in this dress didn't show in the pic but the color of the sweater is in the dress as well.


Kilanna said:


> I think the Chains deep red looks lovely but I am not sure on the locked Hearts print.
> 
> Regardless they both look great on you!


 Thanks Kilanna, I actually like the Chains Heart better, which surprised me since I loved the Chains since I saw it. They both have a different feel to them. I love the colors in the Hearts.


Lovemybags412 said:


> You look beautiful in both dresses! I really love the Chains Deep Red on you- gorgeous color!!!


 Thank you LMB. I love this color and it will be great for the holidays.


inspiredgem said:


> I like the Capreena better because it looks to be a bit more fitted which would show off your figure a little more than the other one.
> 
> They're both lovely. I love the shade of red in the Chains print - beautiful!
> 
> This looks so cute on you! Are those anthracite Maggies?


 Yes they are the anthracite Maggies. I am making an effort to break in the shoes that I find uncomfortable. So many of the ladies say how comfy these are but so far I haven't found that to be the case but they are beautiful shoes so I am going to keep trying.


inspiredgem said:


> I have to go in to work today but at least I'll be able to pick up my new dress. I've never worn a one sleeve style before so I hope it doesn't look hideous on me. :wondering


 Oh, I can't wait to see your new dress! Please post pics.


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Looks terrific!!
> 
> I really like it sammi!! I think your seamstress should be able to make it fit like you want!!
> 
> OOH I really like the color on this one!!
> 
> 
> 
> You always look so chic meg!! All three looks are terrific!!


 Aww, thank you so much Beagly. Love seeing you in this thread. I can't wait to see more of your purchases.


----------



## 4Elegance

sammix3 said:
			
		

> My new reina came! But the cut is different this season. The sleeves are longer and the dress is longer. The sides are looser too.  I'm not sure if I'm going to keep it due to the new fit and I don't know if this print really works for me..



I love this dress on you.  I'd keep it


----------



## 4Elegance

megt10 said:
			
		

> Ok here are the dresses, Locked Hearts Tweed and Chains Deep Red.



Love both of these on you Meg especially Tge locked hearts


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Ok here are the dresses, Locked Hearts Tweed and Chains Deep Red.



Both of the new wraps look great on you!


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> I like the Moran better. It is different than a lot of your other dresses.





baysidebeauty said:


> I like the Capreena better, but I tend to prefer clean lines, the Moran is more flouncy.





Kilanna said:


> I am leaning toward the Moran because it looks like a fun style. Saying that I try and get both





inspiredgem said:


> I like the Capreena better because it looks to be a bit more fitted which would show off your figure a little more than the other one.
> 
> They're both lovely.  I love the shade of red in the Chains print - beautiful!
> 
> This looks so cute on you!  Are those anthracite Maggies?



Thank you so much for your feedback everyone!  

I like both dresses for the reasons everyone has mentioned.  But I think I'm currently leaning towards the Moran because I already have a Capreena.  The one thing I don't like about the Capreena is that I can't make it shorter due to the zipper running all the way through the back.  The Moran does come with a small belt so I can go for the more fitted look as well.

I might just order both and compare


----------



## Princess Pink

Expert ladies; any differences (sizewise is my main concern) between the 'new' Cahill blouses and the [old] Cahill?

TIA


----------



## megt10

4Elegance said:


> Love both of these on you Meg especially Tge locked hearts


 Thank you 4Elegance. The Locked Hearts is my favorite too. It doesn't photograph as well as the red but I like the look on me a bit better.


sammix3 said:


> Both of the new wraps look great on you!


 Thanks Sammi.


sammix3 said:


> Thank you so much for your feedback everyone!
> 
> I like both dresses for the reasons everyone has mentioned. But I think I'm currently leaning towards the Moran because I already have a Capreena. The one thing I don't like about the Capreena is that I can't make it shorter due to the zipper running all the way through the back. The Moran does come with a small belt so I can go for the more fitted look as well.
> 
> I might just order both and compare


 Oh do that and then you will really be able to tell which you like better. It is always nice to try a different style.


----------



## sammix3

I went to my seamstress and she can make the new Reina fit like the old one! Yay!!! 

So it's a keeper!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Wow *meg!* I really love your dresses, but the Chains Red is perfect!


----------



## phiphi

sammix3 said:


> I think I would like to have one of these dresses.  Which do you like better, the Capreena or the Moran?
> 
> Capreena: http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...a?ID=639615&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results
> 
> Moran: http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...stenberg&N=4294912394+306418048&bmUID=jBYomeN



i am partial to the capreena because i didn't need to hem it. 



megt10 said:


> Ok here are the dresses, Locked Hearts Tweed and Chains Deep Red.



oh meg! i love these!! you look amazing.


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> I went to my seamstress and she can make the new Reina fit like the old one! Yay!!!
> 
> So it's a keeper!


 Awesome Sammi so glad.


Dukeprincess said:


> Wow *meg!* I really love your dresses, but the Chains Red is perfect!


 Thanks Duke it will be one that I pull out a lot I think.


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> i am partial to the capreena because i didn't need to hem it.
> 
> 
> 
> oh meg! i love these!! you look amazing.


 Aww, thank you Phiphi. I am loving the wrap dresses again. For the longest time I just didn't care for the way they looked on me but kept buying them for the prints. Now I have a bunch of choices that I haven't worn. If it would just get a little cooler I can start pulling them out.


----------



## sammix3

phiphi said:


> i am partial to the capreena because i didn't need to hem it.
> 
> 
> 
> oh meg! i love these!! you look amazing.



Sadly, I can't hem it and wish it was a little shorter. I still love my capreena though.


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Aww, thank you Phiphi. I am loving the wrap dresses again. For the longest time I just didn't care for the way they looked on me but kept buying them for the prints. Now I have a bunch of choices that I haven't worn. If it would just get a little cooler I can start pulling them out.



I kinda feel the same way about my wraps, not too excited about them. Maybe it's because it's summer time right now and there haven't been new prints that really excite me. But there's always something from DVF that excites me, not my wallet though !


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> I kinda feel the same way about my wraps, not too excited about them. Maybe it's because it's summer time right now and there haven't been new prints that really excite me. But there's always something from DVF that excites me, not my wallet though !


 Totally agree. There is always something new that I want. I need to remember that I do not need everything I want . I have so many unworn dresses at this point I really need to just admire others new purchases and wear what I have.


----------



## Princess Pink

Princess Pink said:


> Expert ladies; any differences (sizewise is my main concern) between the 'new' Cahill blouses and the [old] Cahill?
> 
> TIA



Anyone?


----------



## Greentea

megt10 said:


> This is what I wore last night the Trista in Pomme Sky. It is still really hot here and this was perfect for the weather and since I am a tad bloated at the moment the loose nature of the dress was a bonus . I still needed a sweater for the A/C so took this Nanette Lepore but didn't end up needing it.



So adorable! I love this cut on you!


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> So adorable! I love this cut on you!


 Thank you Greentea. I think it is a little sack like but given how hot it was and the fact that I was/am really bloated it was perfect . It actually looks better in person than it photographs.


----------



## Kilanna

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/380467287048?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:VRI&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2661

Hi ladies

Thinking about this dress but I believe it might be a fake because of the lable. 

Can someone let me know if this is genuine or not.


----------



## foxycleopatra

Kilanna said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/380467287048?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:VRI&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2661
> 
> Hi ladies
> 
> Thinking about this dress but I believe it might be a fake because of the lable.
> 
> Can someone let me know if this is genuine or not.



Absolutely authentic in every way.  That label is correct.  I had that Estovan style before.


----------



## Swanky

Again, NO authenticity questions in this thread please


----------



## Bsmadd01

I just got my DVF wrap Julian dress back from the dry cleaner and now it has a huge blue stain all around it! What do I do?


----------



## Dukeprincess

Bsmadd01 said:


> I just got my DVF wrap Julian dress back from the dry cleaner and now it has a huge blue stain all around it! What do I do?



  What do you mean?


----------



## megt10

Bsmadd01 said:


> I just got my DVF wrap Julian dress back from the dry cleaner and now it has a huge blue stain all around it! What do I do?


 Take it back to the dry cleaner and if they can't fix it they need to replace it. I had a problem with a dress that I took in to have the hem let down and they took it up instead. Totally ruined the dress, they paid me for the dress since it was not possible to replace it. I was really nice about it but firm that they needed to rectify the situation.


----------



## Bsmadd01

megt10 said:
			
		

> Take it back to the dry cleaner and if they can't fix it they need to replace it. I had a problem with a dress that I took in to have the hem let down and they took it up instead. Totally ruined the dress, they paid me for the dress since it was not possible to replace it. I was really nice about it but firm that they needed to rectify the situation.



Okay thanks. I just took it back and going to meet with the cleaner in the morning. It's my favorite dress!


----------



## Koga

I won this wrap on e-bay and to my suprise found a loose thread /mark very visible on the chest part. Seller stated it was pre- owned but never worn. She says she never noticed any marks when the dress left her, and that she doesn't know if it was scratched during the delivery.

I tried to take some pictures but my camera is not the best. The loose thread is even more visble with the naked eye irl. Even my dh could see it right away.


://tinyurl.com/8etyfh5
://tinyurl.com/8mxtomg

Im a total newbie when it comes to e-bay and paid 224 us dollar for this item.


----------



## Koga

Koga said:


> I won this wrap on e-bay and to my suprise found a loose thread /mark very visible on the chest part. Seller stated it was pre- owned but never worn. She says she never noticed any marks when the dress left her, and that she doesn't know if it was scratched during the delivery.
> 
> I tried to take some pictures but my camera is not the best. The loose thread is even more visble with the naked eye irl. Even my dh could see it right away.
> 
> 
> ://tinyurl.com/8etyfh5
> ://tinyurl.com/8mxtomg
> 
> Im a total newbie when it comes to e-bay and paid 224 us dollar for this item.


I won this wrap on e-bay and to my suprise found a loose thread /mark very visible on the chest part. Seller stated it was pre- owned but never worn. She says she never noticed any marks when the dress left her, and that she doesn't know if it was scratched during the delivery.

I tried to take some pictures but my camera is not the best. The loose thread is even more visble with the naked eye irl. Even my dh could see it right away.

http://tinyurl.com/8etyfh5
http://tinyurl.com/8mxtomg

Im a total newbie when it comes to e-bay and paid 224 us dollar for this item. 

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Koga said:


> I won this wrap on e-bay and to my suprise found a loose thread /mark very visible on the chest part. Seller stated it was pre- owned but never worn. She says she never noticed any marks when the dress left her, and that she doesn't know if it was scratched during the delivery.
> 
> I tried to take some pictures but my camera is not the best. The loose thread is even more visble with the naked eye irl. Even my dh could see it right away.
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/8etyfh5
> http://tinyurl.com/8mxtomg
> 
> Im a total newbie when it comes to e-bay and paid 224 us dollar for this item.
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated.





bagsnshoes2 said:


> The pictures showed up this time. I can see the scratch and marks on the dress. I would be very upset. The seller had to have known those marks were there. You should return the dress or open a dispute.



Agreed.  If I paid $224, I'd expect perfection.  Loose threads does not equal perfection.  File a dispute.  Sorry this happened to you.


----------



## Koga

Thanks bagsnshoes2 and dukeprincess!! I told the seller that i would like to return the dress and get a refund.


----------



## inspiredgem

Koga said:


> I won this wrap on e-bay and to my suprise found a loose thread /mark very visible on the chest part. Seller stated it was pre- owned but never worn. She says she never noticed any marks when the dress left her, and that she doesn't know if it was scratched during the delivery.
> 
> I tried to take some pictures but my camera is not the best. The loose thread is even more visble with the naked eye irl. Even my dh could see it right away.
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/8etyfh5
> http://tinyurl.com/8mxtomg
> 
> Im a total newbie when it comes to e-bay and paid 224 us dollar for this item.
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated.


I'm so sorry that your new dress is flawed and I agree with the other posters that you are right to ask to return it.  It looks like a snag/pull in the fabric and should have been disclosed in the eBay listing.


----------



## inspiredgem

I received my Bowman dress but I'm just not loving it so its going back.  For some reason when I ordered it I though it was silk but its not.  I was hoping for a deeper red - this one is sort of pinkish.  I also found that it runs big - I wear an 8 in most wraps and my Jori is a size 6.  I got this in a 6 and could have easily gone down at least one size.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Okay ladies, here's the Maeryn. Don't love it, but I thought I would post for those that this might work for. I found the fabric stiff and heavy and I could've easily gone down a size.


----------



## kendal

inspiredgem said:
			
		

> I received my Bowman dress but I'm just not loving it so its going back.  For some reason when I ordered it I though it was silk but its not.  I was hoping for a deeper red - this one is sort of pinkish.  I also found that it runs big - I wear an 8 in most wraps and my Jori is a size 6.  I got this in a 6 and could have easily gone down at least one size.



This dress does seem to have potential if it was in the right size.  Sorry it didn't work out for you.  I like the color on you at least.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Hi everyone, I haven't posted in ages! I know it's a long shot, but if any one sees a DVF Fleurette "Pink Wing" in size 4,6 or 8 PLEASE let me know. Thank you!


----------



## sammix3

inspiredgem said:


> I received my Bowman dress but I'm just not loving it so its going back.  For some reason when I ordered it I though it was silk but its not.  I was hoping for a deeper red - this one is sort of pinkish.  I also found that it runs big - I wear an 8 in most wraps and my Jori is a size 6.  I got this in a 6 and could have easily gone down at least one size.



I'm not liking this one on you either.  There will always be something else though


----------



## sammix3

Dukeprincess said:


> Okay ladies, here's the Maeryn. Don't love it, but I thought I would post for those that this might work for. I found the fabric stiff and heavy and I could've easily gone down a size.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1860845
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1860846



I think the dress is cute, especially since it's on sale!  But if the fabric isn't right, then it should go back.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Okay ladies, here's the Maeryn. Don't love it, but I thought I would post for those that this might work for. I found the fabric stiff and heavy and I could've easily gone down a size.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1860845
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1860846



Agree it is too big for you. Thanks for posting the pic Duke.


----------



## megt10

inspiredgem said:


> I received my Bowman dress but I'm just not loving it so its going back.  For some reason when I ordered it I though it was silk but its not.  I was hoping for a deeper red - this one is sort of pinkish.  I also found that it runs big - I wear an 8 in most wraps and my Jori is a size 6.  I got this in a 6 and could have easily gone down at least one size.



It is interesting but I agree it is too big might look better in a smaller size.


----------



## megt10

Koga said:


> I won this wrap on e-bay and to my suprise found a loose thread /mark very visible on the chest part. Seller stated it was pre- owned but never worn. She says she never noticed any marks when the dress left her, and that she doesn't know if it was scratched during the delivery.
> 
> I tried to take some pictures but my camera is not the best. The loose thread is even more visble with the naked eye irl. Even my dh could see it right away.
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/8etyfh5
> http://tinyurl.com/8mxtomg
> 
> Im a total newbie when it comes to e-bay and paid 224 us dollar for this item.
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated.



Oh I am sorry this happened to you. I agree with what everyone else has said. Tell the seller you would like to send it back. If they refuse file a dispute. Do you mind telling us ho the seller was? Something like this shouldn't have been overlooked and therefore this is the kind of seller I want to avoid.


----------



## megt10

Has anyone tried on or seen the Cassidy skirt? It went on sale at Nordstrom and I ordered it just wondering if you ladies have any info.


----------



## baysidebeauty

inspiredgem said:


> I received my Bowman dress but I'm just not loving it so its going back.  For some reason when I ordered it I though it was silk but its not.  I was hoping for a deeper red - this one is sort of pinkish.  I also found that it runs big - I wear an 8 in most wraps and my Jori is a size 6.  I got this in a 6 and could have easily gone down at least one size.



Agree the fit isn't good, but I do think it's a great color (although - if I wanted red I would want RED not hot pink!).  Are you going to size down or just return for refund?


----------



## baysidebeauty

Dukeprincess said:


> Okay ladies, here's the Maeryn. Don't love it, but I thought I would post for those that this might work for. I found the fabric stiff and heavy and I could've easily gone down a size.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1860845
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1860846



I love that color red on you!     I don't love the cut on you, though.  You have other dresses that show off your fab figure much better


----------



## megt10

Yesterday I wore my Khloe Top in Pop Meadow Blue that I got at NM LC for 79.00. I added the jacket since we were going out to dinner later.


----------



## Dukeprincess

inspiredgem said:


> I received my Bowman dress but I'm just not loving it so its going back.  For some reason when I ordered it I though it was silk but its not.  I was hoping for a deeper red - this one is sort of pinkish.  I also found that it runs big - I wear an 8 in most wraps and my Jori is a size 6.  I got this in a 6 and could have easily gone down at least one size.



I think the dress is gorgeous, but a tad too big.



kendal said:


> This dress does seem to have potential if it was in the right size.  Sorry it didn't work out for you.  I like the color on you at least.





sammix3 said:


> I think the dress is cute, especially since it's on sale!  But if the fabric isn't right, then it should go back.





megt10 said:


> Agree it is too big for you. Thanks for posting the pic Duke.





baysidebeauty said:


> I love that color red on you!     I don't love the cut on you, though.  You have other dresses that show off your fab figure much better



Thanks ladies, I agree.  I just didn't love it as much as I should. 



megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my Khloe Top in Pop Meadow Blue that I got at NM LC for 79.00. I added the jacket since we were going out to dinner later.



Woah, $79!  I love that print!!!


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> I think the dress is gorgeous, but a tad too big.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies, I agree. I just didn't love it as much as I should.
> 
> 
> 
> Woah, $79! I love that print!!!


 Yep the day NM LC had their shoe sale they also had 50% off the reduced prices on DVF. I love this print too, I have it in a tank as well but figured for the price I couldn't say no.


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my Khloe Top in Pop Meadow Blue that I got at NM LC for 79.00. I added the jacket since we were going out to dinner later.



Awesome deal!! I was at my local NM LC and they had a bunch of DVF too, but nothing for me


----------



## sammix3

Reina is back from the seamstress and ready for action this weekend!


----------



## mlle chance

Hi beautiful DVF ladies! 

I read this thread every day and and find you all so stylish and inspiring! 
I am so excited - I'm travelling to the US next weekend and just placed a DVF.com order for a New Jeanne Two Dress in Chains Grey. I signed up and received the $50 promo code and no sales tax! Hopefully it fits and arrives to the hotel before I do! I ordered the 2 day shipping just in case.

I want to thank you all for sharing your pictures and sizing advice, as it made ordering so much easier.
I have the Kinaya wrap below and it fits well with good bust coverage, so fingers crossed this will fit too.


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Awesome deal!! I was at my local NM LC and they had a bunch of DVF too, but nothing for me


 Awe that is too bad. It is always hit and miss. 


bagsnshoes2 said:


> Love this look.


 Thank you Bagsnshoes2.


----------



## megt10

mlle chance said:


> Hi beautiful DVF ladies!
> 
> I read this thread every day and and find you all so stylish and inspiring!
> I am so excited - I'm travelling to the US next weekend and just placed a DVF.com order for a New Jeanne Two Dress in Chains Grey. I signed up and received the $50 promo code and no sales tax! Hopefully it fits and arrives to the hotel before I do! I ordered the 2 day shipping just in case.
> 
> I want to thank you all for sharing your pictures and sizing advice, as it made ordering so much easier.
> I have the Kinaya wrap below and it fits well with good bust coverage, so fingers crossed this will fit too.


 Welcome, I hope that you will post a pic. I have the Chains Red and I really like the fit of it. I am finding that I like the Jeanne much better than the Julian. The chest coverage is just better and you don't get all the draping.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Someone buy this Rachel dress and put me out of my misery!  This style doesn't work on my shape but I know it will look lovely on one of you!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/390465092775?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619


----------



## baysidebeauty

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my Khloe Top in Pop Meadow Blue that I got at NM LC for 79.00. I added the jacket since we were going out to dinner later.


----------



## megt10

baysidebeauty said:


>


 Thanks Bayside


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Someone buy this Rachel dress and put me out of my misery! This style doesn't work on my shape but I know it will look lovely on one of you!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/390465092775?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619


 I love this dress and the style works for me but the length is way too short.


----------



## inspiredgem

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my Khloe Top in Pop Meadow Blue that I got at NM LC for 79.00. I added the jacket since we were going out to dinner later.


Great outfit!


----------



## Greentea

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my Khloe Top in Pop Meadow Blue that I got at NM LC for 79.00. I added the jacket since we were going out to dinner later.



one of my favorite spring prints!


----------



## Greentea

What DVF piece or pieces garner the most complements when you wear it/them? For me, by far, it's my chioma sweater dress! I got stopped a dozen times yesterday from strangers complementing the print. Also, my fur vest!


----------



## Greentea

mlle chance said:


> Hi beautiful DVF ladies!
> 
> I read this thread every day and and find you all so stylish and inspiring!
> I am so excited - I'm travelling to the US next weekend and just placed a DVF.com order for a New Jeanne Two Dress in Chains Grey. I signed up and received the $50 promo code and no sales tax! Hopefully it fits and arrives to the hotel before I do! I ordered the 2 day shipping just in case.
> 
> I want to thank you all for sharing your pictures and sizing advice, as it made ordering so much easier.
> I have the Kinaya wrap below and it fits well with good bust coverage, so fingers crossed this will fit too.



Exciting! Crossing my fingers for you!!


----------



## inspiredgem

Thanks for all the advice ladies.  I have a 10% off coupon from Saks so I think I'm going to try the Bowman dress again in a smaller size.  I think I'm also going to order the DVF Bentley Ruched dress in the Obsidian color as a backup. http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...FDF&Ntt=furstenberg&N=306418059&bmUID=jCo7dJe


----------



## Greentea

Dukeprincess said:


> Okay ladies, here's the Maeryn. Don't love it, but I thought I would post for those that this might work for. I found the fabric stiff and heavy and I could've easily gone down a size.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1860845
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1860846



Can you get it smaller? I think it would be a knock-out!!!


----------



## baysidebeauty

Greentea said:


> What DVF piece or pieces garner the most complements when you wear it/them? For me, by far, it's my chioma sweater dress! I got stopped a dozen times yesterday from strangers complementing the print. Also, my fur vest!



My New Jeanne wrap in Pop Daisy - I've gotten more comments on that dress than I can even remember!   (people always want to touch the bottom, they think it's netting or something )

http://www.polyvore.com/diane_von_furstenberg_new_jeanne/thing?id=53339300


----------



## mlle chance

Thanks Meg10 and Greentea!
I'm not sure if I'll post a picture, but will definitely update.


----------



## beagly911

Loving Fashion Night Out On Line...since any FNO doings are at least 3 hours away I took advantage of The Real Real discount and got a great brown leopard DVF wrap dress...

http://www.therealreal.com/Product.aspx?l=00020000000000000000&p=WDI01610


----------



## megt10

inspiredgem said:


> Great outfit!


 


Greentea said:


> one of my favorite spring prints!


 Thanks ladies.


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> What DVF piece or pieces garner the most complements when you wear it/them? For me, by far, it's my chioma sweater dress! I got stopped a dozen times yesterday from strangers complementing the print. Also, my fur vest!


 I don't remember the name of the print but this is the dress that I always get complements on.


----------



## Greentea

megt10 said:


> I don't remember the name of the print but this is the dress that I always get complements on.



I can see why!


----------



## Greentea

baysidebeauty said:


> My New Jeanne wrap in Pop Daisy - I've gotten more comments on that dress than I can even remember!   (people always want to touch the bottom, they think it's netting or something )
> 
> http://www.polyvore.com/diane_von_furstenberg_new_jeanne/thing?id=53339300



So cool! My Chioma shift has the same print, but with grass green dots instead.


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> I don't remember the name of the print but this is the dress that I always get complements on.



Gorgeous! I wore my desert orchid reina yesterday and it makes me feel like I'm on vacation


----------



## baysidebeauty

megt10 said:


> I don't remember the name of the print but this is the dress that I always get complements on.



I can see why you get so many compliments - the Desert Orchid looks fabulous on you!


----------



## 4Elegance

megt10 said:
			
		

> I don't remember the name of the print but this is the dress that I always get complements on.



Meg I swear Diane designs the wrap dress for you personally.  You look great in this style.


----------



## Koga

megt10 said:


> Do you mind telling us ho the seller was? Something like this shouldn't have been overlooked and therefore this is the kind of seller I want to avoid.


 

Thanks for your advice Meg!
The sellers name is:* Donnie9693*

I asked to get a refund and that I would like to send the dress back. This is her reply which I received when I woke up.


_"Hi,_
_I have listed a lot of DVF dresses and always been honest on my listings. I do not know if this is something you did or happened in the mail. I want to know the exact size and location of this mark. _
_The listing was listed as no returns, however, I will go ahead and accept it. The dress should be in the same condition as received and not smell of kimchee or fish. The dress will be subject to a 10% restocking fee. Shipping is not refunded and you must pay for return shipping w/ tracking and insurance (which is suggested if it gets lost in the mail). Once I receive and inspect I will refund your money."_


----------



## inspiredgem

beagly911 said:


> Loving Fashion Night Out On Line...since any FNO doings are at least 3 hours away I took advantage of The Real Real discount and got a great brown leopard DVF wrap dress...
> 
> http://www.therealreal.com/Product.aspx?l=00020000000000000000&p=WDI01610


Beautiful print!


megt10 said:


> I don't remember the name of the print but this is the dress that I always get complements on.


You look gorgeous!


sammix3 said:


> Gorgeous! I wore my desert orchid reina yesterday and it makes me feel like I'm on vacation


Sounds beautiful sammi - you always look amazing in your reina dresses!


4Elegance said:


> Meg I swear Diane designs the wrap dress for you personally.  You look great in this style.


I agree!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Koga said:


> Thanks for your advice Meg!
> The sellers name is:* Donnie9693*
> 
> I asked to get a refund and that I would like to send the dress back. This is her reply which I received when I woke up.
> 
> 
> _"Hi,_
> _I have listed a lot of DVF dresses and always been honest on my listings. I do not know if this is something you did or happened in the mail. I want to know the exact size and location of this mark. _
> _The listing was listed as no returns, however, I will go ahead and accept it. The dress should be in the same condition as received and not smell of kimchee or fish. The dress will be subject to a 10% restocking fee. Shipping is not refunded and you must pay for return shipping w/ tracking and insurance (which is suggested if it gets lost in the mail). Once I receive and inspect I will refund your money."_




I'd go through eBay/PayPal for a FULL refund. I'd only agree to a restocking fee if was part of their return policy listed in the item description.


----------



## inspiredgem

Koga said:


> Thanks for your advice Meg!
> The sellers name is:* Donnie9693*
> 
> I asked to get a refund and that I would like to send the dress back. This is her reply which I received when I woke up.
> 
> 
> _"Hi,_
> _I have listed a lot of DVF dresses and always been honest on my listings. I do not know if this is something you did or happened in the mail. I want to know the exact size and location of this mark. _
> _The listing was listed as no returns, however, I will go ahead and accept it. The dress should be in the same condition as received and not smell of kimchee or fish. The dress will be subject to a 10% restocking fee. Shipping is not refunded and you must pay for return shipping w/ tracking and insurance (which is suggested if it gets lost in the mail). Once I receive and inspect I will refund your money."_



I was stalking this one on eBay but decided that a 6 would be too small for me.  After seeing the photos of the flaw and the seller's response I am glad I didn't bid on it.

I can't tell if the damaged area shown in your pictures is a snag or if it is a flaw in the material (I think it's called a slub) but it was most likely there before she sent the dress to you.  I find her response very rude and offensive.  I don't understand her comment about fish odors but it seems pretty rude.  I would absolutely file a dispute with either eBay or PayPal to make sure you get all your money back - including your shipping costs.  Also, there is no way you should have to pay her a 10% restocking fee.  You may want to ask for advice from the ladies in the eBay forum on the best way to handle this.


----------



## Coffee Addicted

megt10 said:
			
		

> I don't remember the name of the print but this is the dress that I always get complements on.



Lovely print - looks stunning on you!


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> I can see why!





sammix3 said:


> Gorgeous! I wore my desert orchid reina yesterday and it makes me feel like I'm on vacation





baysidebeauty said:


> I can see why you get so many compliments - the Desert Orchid looks fabulous on you!





4Elegance said:


> Meg I swear Diane designs the wrap dress for you personally.  You look great in this style.





Koga said:


> Thanks for your advice Meg!
> The sellers name is:* Donnie9693*
> 
> I asked to get a refund and that I would like to send the dress back. This is her reply which I received when I woke up.
> 
> 
> _"Hi,_
> _I have listed a lot of DVF dresses and always been honest on my listings. I do not know if this is something you did or happened in the mail. I want to know the exact size and location of this mark. _
> _The listing was listed as no returns, however, I will go ahead and accept it. The dress should be in the same condition as received and not smell of kimchee or fish. The dress will be subject to a 10% restocking fee. Shipping is not refunded and you must pay for return shipping w/ tracking and insurance (which is suggested if it gets lost in the mail). Once I receive and inspect I will refund your money."_





inspiredgem said:


> Beautiful print!
> 
> You look gorgeous!
> 
> Sounds beautiful sammi - you always look amazing in your reina dresses!
> 
> I agree!





inspiredgem said:


> I was stalking this one on eBay but decided that a 6 would be too small for me.  After seeing the photos of the flaw and the seller's response I am glad I didn't bid on it.
> 
> I can't tell if the damaged area shown in your pictures is a snag or if it is a flaw in the material (I think it's called a slub) but it was most likely there before she sent the dress to you.  I find her response very rude and offensive.  I don't understand her comment about fish odors but it seems pretty rude.  I would absolutely file a dispute with either eBay or PayPal to make sure you get all your money back - including your shipping costs.  Also, there is no way you should have to pay her a 10% restocking fee.  You may want to ask for advice from the ladies in the eBay forum on the best way to handle this.





Coffee Addicted said:


> Lovely print - looks stunning on you!



Thank you ladies for your really nice comments. 
Kota I agree with the other ladies about going through PayPal. Her response was so rude and agree with Inspired what the heck about fish odors, OMG! Inspired I am glad that you missed this one and Koga I am so sorry about this happening to you. Thank you for letting us know the seller. Anyone can make a mistake what matters is how it is handled afterward. I will steer clear of this seller.


----------



## sammix3

Koga said:


> Thanks for your advice Meg!
> The sellers name is:* Donnie9693*
> 
> I asked to get a refund and that I would like to send the dress back. This is her reply which I received when I woke up.
> 
> 
> _"Hi,_
> _I have listed a lot of DVF dresses and always been honest on my listings. I do not know if this is something you did or happened in the mail. I want to know the exact size and location of this mark. _
> _The listing was listed as no returns, however, I will go ahead and accept it. The dress should be in the same condition as received and not smell of kimchee or fish. The dress will be subject to a 10% restocking fee. Shipping is not refunded and you must pay for return shipping w/ tracking and insurance (which is suggested if it gets lost in the mail). Once I receive and inspect I will refund your money."_



I agree with the others that this is unacceptable. I find this comment very rude and would definitely request for a full refund.


----------



## rcy

4Elegance said:


> Meg I swear Diane designs the wrap dress for you personally. You look great in this style.


 
i agree!


----------



## baysidebeauty

Koga said:


> Thanks for your advice Meg!
> The sellers name is:* Donnie9693*
> 
> I asked to get a refund and that I would like to send the dress back. This is her reply which I received when I woke up.
> 
> 
> _"Hi,_
> _I have listed a lot of DVF dresses and always been honest on my listings. I do not know if this is something you did or happened in the mail. I want to know the exact size and location of this mark. _
> _The listing was listed as no returns, however, I will go ahead and accept it. The dress should be in the same condition as received and not smell of kimchee or fish. The dress will be subject to a 10% restocking fee. Shipping is not refunded and you must pay for return shipping w/ tracking and insurance (which is suggested if it gets lost in the mail). Once I receive and inspect I will refund your money."_




What an insulting reply!  :censor:

BUT I would just keep quiet about the reply and return the dress to get the money back.  DOCUMENT EVERYTHING - take pics of all defects, take pics of you boxing it up for return, and return it UPS or Fedex so you have guaranteed tracking.  Keep all e-mails to and from the seller, too.  Kind of a pain, but you'll need all this stuff in case she never refunds after you send the dress back and you have to file a claim.

Your other option is to file a claim with Paypal.  The benefit of this is if Paypal finds in your favor you will get all your money back (but I don't think they refund shipping).  She did say she will accept a return, though, so not sure if you can file with Paypal in that case, though.


----------



## sammix3

Some eye candy go you ladies. I got to try on the Carpreena! And this one is actually cut shorter and I think I'm in love! I've attached a pic of my other one for length reference.


----------



## sammix3

I'm hoping I won't like the Moran so the choice will be easy.


----------



## baysidebeauty

sammix3 said:


> Some eye candy go you ladies. I got to try on the Carpreena! And this one is actually cut shorter and I think I'm in love! I've attached a pic of my other one for length reference.



Those both look great on you!


----------



## Dukeprincess

sammix3 said:


> Some eye candy go you ladies. I got to try on the Carpreena! And this one is actually cut shorter and I think I'm in love! I've attached a pic of my other one for length reference.



Both are gorgeous and don't hate me, but I cannot tell the difference in sizing.


----------



## sammix3

Dukeprincess said:


> Both are gorgeous and don't hate me, but I cannot tell the difference in sizing.



Thanks Duke! I think it's because I'm in flats today. But this one is definitely a bit shorter


----------



## *want it all*

Koga said:


> Thanks for your advice Meg!
> The sellers name is:* Donnie9693*
> 
> I asked to get a refund and that I would like to send the dress back. This is her reply which I received when I woke up.
> 
> 
> _"Hi,_
> _I have listed a lot of DVF dresses and always been honest on my listings. I do not know if this is something you did or happened in the mail. I want to know the exact size and location of this mark. _
> _The listing was listed as no returns, however, I will go ahead and accept it. The dress should be in the same condition as received and not smell of kimchee or fish. The dress will be subject to a 10% restocking fee. Shipping is not refunded and you must pay for return shipping w/ tracking and insurance (which is suggested if it gets lost in the mail). Once I receive and inspect I will refund your money._


  Really?!  Seller has got some nerve!  

Do not let the seller get away with charging you this restocking fee.  It is arbitrary, and when I looked at the seller's other listings, nowhere did it state a 10% restocking fee would be assessed.  Ebay does not permit this.    Let the seller know you expect to be refunded in full.  If the seller refuses or replies back in a scoffing/rude manner, then just file a claim.  *Don't forget to rate the seller accordingly when you leave feedback.   

*sammix3: *You look great in both dresses.


----------



## sammix3

*want it all* said:


> Really?!  Seller has got some nerve!
> 
> Do not let the seller get away with charging you this restocking fee.  It is arbitrary, and when I looked at the seller's other listings, nowhere did it state a 10% restocking fee would be assessed.  Ebay does not permit this.    Let the seller know you expect to be refunded in full.  If the seller refuses or replies back in a scoffing/rude manner, then just file a claim.  *Don't forget to rate the seller accordingly when you leave feedback.
> 
> *sammix3: *You look great in both dresses.



Thank you


----------



## sammix3

OK so as of right now I am leaning towards the Capreena for the dove bloom pink print, just because the fit is awesome and I can wear it for both work and non-work.  I'm thinking about getting the Morana (It looks the same as the Moran) but in a different color, since I do think the style is really cute!

I like the bright emerald from Saks and the orchid from NM.  I'll probably go with the bright emerald since that color is so pretty and I don't have anything like it.  Any thoughts ladies?

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...stenberg&N=4294912394+306418048&bmUID=jCu6LcK

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Diane...ements%3D&eItemId=prod149100130&cmCat=product


----------



## sammix3

I wore the reina in the orchid large swirl today along with my new Celine dune. DBF complimented on my reina


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Some eye candy go you ladies. I got to try on the Carpreena! And this one is actually cut shorter and I think I'm in love! I've attached a pic of my other one for length reference.


Love this on you Sammi.



sammix3 said:


> OK so as of right now I am leaning towards the Capreena for the dove bloom pink print, just because the fit is awesome and I can wear it for both work and non-work. I'm thinking about getting the Morana (It looks the same as the Moran) but in a different color, since I do think the style is really cute!
> 
> I like the bright emerald from Saks and the orchid from NM. I'll probably go with the bright emerald since that color is so pretty and I don't have anything like it. Any thoughts ladies?
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...stenberg&N=4294912394+306418048&bmUID=jCu6LcK
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Diane...ements%3D&eItemId=prod149100130&cmCat=product


 I like both colors but since you don't have anything like the green go for that color.


sammix3 said:


> I wore the reina in the orchid large swirl today along with my new Celine dune. DBF complimented on my reina


 I love this style dress on you. You look so pretty.


----------



## Koga

Thank you *DC-cutie, inspiredgem megt10, sammix3, baysidebeauty and want it all *for giving me great and advice how to handle the situation with the e-bay seller 

I told her that I wanted a refund but was not willing to pay a 10% restocking fee. This is what she wrote back same day:

*"I listed as NO RETURNS and 10% restocking fee is fair b/c I have to pay ebay and paypal fees. It is not a free service to sell items on ebay and I am not a store. Those are my terms and you still did not give me exact measurements of this mark."*

After have read the PM I decided to file a dispute and open an ebay proection case. The seller told them to make a final decision and E-bay customar support would contact me again in 72 hours. Keeping my fingers crossed I will get my money back soon and not have to deal with this unpleasant seller anymore!


----------



## megt10

Koga said:


> Thank you *DC-cutie, inspiredgem megt10, sammix3, baysidebeauty and want it all *for giving me great and advice how to handle the situation with the e-bay seller
> 
> I told her that I wanted a refund but was not willing to pay a 10% restocking fee. This is what she wrote back same day:
> 
> *"I listed as NO RETURNS and 10% restocking fee is fair b/c I have to pay ebay and paypal fees. It is not a free service to sell items on ebay and I am not a store. Those are my terms and you still did not give me exact measurements of this mark."*
> 
> After have read the PM I decided to file a dispute and open an ebay proection case. The seller told them to make a final decision and E-bay customar support would contact me again in 72 hours. Keeping my fingers crossed I will get my money back soon and not have to deal with this unpleasant seller anymore!


 Good for you! Good luck Koga. Keep us posted.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Koga said:


> Thank you *DC-cutie, inspiredgem megt10, sammix3, baysidebeauty and want it all *for giving me great and advice how to handle the situation with the e-bay seller
> 
> I told her that I wanted a refund but was not willing to pay a 10% restocking fee. This is what she wrote back same day:
> 
> *"I listed as NO RETURNS and 10% restocking fee is fair b/c I have to pay ebay and paypal fees. It is not a free service to sell items on ebay and I am not a store. Those are my terms and you still did not give me exact measurements of this mark."*
> 
> After have read the PM I decided to file a dispute and open an ebay proection case. The seller told them to make a final decision and E-bay customar support would contact me again in 72 hours. Keeping my fingers crossed I will get my money back soon and not have to deal with this unpleasant seller anymore!



Wow!  She is a piece of work. 

I don't have a problem with restocking fees IF they are stated in the listing. You can't makeup rules as you go along and thn have attitude about it. 

I hope they rule in your favor and please share the seller so we can stay away from her listings.


----------



## Coffee Addicted

Koga said:
			
		

> Thank you DC-cutie, inspiredgem megt10, sammix3, baysidebeauty and want it all for giving me great and advice how to handle the situation with the e-bay seller
> 
> I told her that I wanted a refund but was not willing to pay a 10% restocking fee. This is what she wrote back same day:
> 
> "I listed as NO RETURNS and 10% restocking fee is fair b/c I have to pay ebay and paypal fees. It is not a free service to sell items on ebay and I am not a store. Those are my terms and you still did not give me exact measurements of this mark."
> 
> After have read the PM I decided to file a dispute and open an ebay proection case. The seller told them to make a final decision and E-bay customar support would contact me again in 72 hours. Keeping my fingers crossed I will get my money back soon and not have to deal with this unpleasant seller anymore!


I hope ebay will rule in your favour. Keep us posted!

Samix3, Love the dress on you - looks great!


----------



## Koga

DC-Cutie said:


> I hope they rule in your favor and please share the seller so we can stay away from her listings.


E-bay seller is*: donnie9693*
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160858685034&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Love this on you Sammi.
> 
> 
> I like both colors but since you don't have anything like the green go for that color.
> 
> I love this style dress on you. You look so pretty.



Thank you so much Meg! Oh so many things to get during F&F!


----------



## sammix3

Koga said:


> Thank you *DC-cutie, inspiredgem megt10, sammix3, baysidebeauty and want it all *for giving me great and advice how to handle the situation with the e-bay seller
> 
> I told her that I wanted a refund but was not willing to pay a 10% restocking fee. This is what she wrote back same day:
> 
> *"I listed as NO RETURNS and 10% restocking fee is fair b/c I have to pay ebay and paypal fees. It is not a free service to sell items on ebay and I am not a store. Those are my terms and you still did not give me exact measurements of this mark."*
> 
> After have read the PM I decided to file a dispute and open an ebay proection case. The seller told them to make a final decision and E-bay customar support would contact me again in 72 hours. Keeping my fingers crossed I will get my money back soon and not have to deal with this unpleasant seller anymore!



I'm pretty sure they get their eBay and PayPal fees back from a refund. Not 100% sure though. But nonetheless, she is plain rude and I hope they rule in your favor! If you spent that much you might as well go to a department store but get better service!


----------



## Greentea

sammix3 said:


> OK so as of right now I am leaning towards the Capreena for the dove bloom pink print, just because the fit is awesome and I can wear it for both work and non-work.  I'm thinking about getting the Morana (It looks the same as the Moran) but in a different color, since I do think the style is really cute!
> 
> I like the bright emerald from Saks and the orchid from NM.  I'll probably go with the bright emerald since that color is so pretty and I don't have anything like it.  Any thoughts ladies?
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...stenberg&N=4294912394+306418048&bmUID=jCu6LcK
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Diane...ements%3D&eItemId=prod149100130&cmCat=product



I love them both but the emerald is my fave!


----------



## *want it all*

Koga said:


> After have read the PM I decided to file a dispute and open an ebay proection case. The seller told them to make a final decision and E-bay customar support would contact me again in 72 hours. Keeping my fingers crossed I will get my money back soon and not have to deal with this unpleasant seller anymore!


I would be extremely surprised if ebay doesn't find in your favor.  The seller's communication is accusatory and abhorrent.  It  was the seller's fault for not finding the flaw.  You spent over $200 on it, and you're expected to give the seller a random 10% restocking fee.  Um no.  



DC-Cutie said:


> Wow!  She is a piece of work.
> 
> I don't have a problem with restocking fees IF they are stated in the listing. You can't makeup rules as you go along and thn have attitude about it.
> 
> I hope they rule in your favor and please share the seller so we can stay away from her listings.


This.


----------



## baysidebeauty

sammix3 said:


> I wore the reina in the orchid large swirl today along with my new Celine dune. DBF complimented on my reina



Very cute!!


----------



## baysidebeauty

Koga said:


> Thank you *DC-cutie, inspiredgem megt10, sammix3, baysidebeauty and want it all *for giving me great and advice how to handle the situation with the e-bay seller
> 
> I told her that I wanted a refund but was not willing to pay a 10% restocking fee. This is what she wrote back same day:
> 
> *"I listed as NO RETURNS and 10% restocking fee is fair b/c I have to pay ebay and paypal fees. It is not a free service to sell items on ebay and I am not a store. Those are my terms and you still did not give me exact measurements of this mark."*
> 
> After have read the PM I decided to file a dispute and open an ebay proection case. The seller told them to make a final decision and E-bay customar support would contact me again in 72 hours. Keeping my fingers crossed I will get my money back soon and not have to deal with this unpleasant seller anymore!



What a   

Seems like you did the right think by opening a dispute.  Hope they will rule in your favor and soon.


----------



## beagly911

inspiredgem said:


> Beautiful print!
> 
> You look gorgeous!
> 
> Sounds beautiful sammi - you always look amazing in your reina dresses!
> 
> I agree!


 Thanks inspiredgem...can't wait to see how it looks IRL!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Gorgeous *Sammi.* 

I am angry for you, *Koga.* ITA with the others that have spoken, it would be highly unlikely that PP would not find in your favor.

In other news, I am NOT wearing DVF, but today is my birthday!   (Kate Spade won the war this morning )


----------



## LABAG

Dukeprincess said:


> Gorgeous *Sammi.*
> 
> I am angry for you, *Koga.* ITA with the others that have spoken, it would be highly unlikely that PP would not find in your favor.
> 
> In other news, I am NOT wearing DVF, but today is my birthday!  (Kate Spade won the war this morning )


 Happy Happy Birthday1 Im sure who ever you wore, you wore it well! have a wonderful day!


----------



## sammix3

Dukeprincess said:


> Gorgeous *Sammi.*
> 
> I am angry for you, *Koga.* ITA with the others that have spoken, it would be highly unlikely that PP would not find in your favor.
> 
> In other news, I am NOT wearing DVF, but today is my birthday!   (Kate Spade won the war this morning )



Thanks Duke!

Happy birthday! Any big plans?


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Gorgeous *Sammi.*
> 
> I am angry for you, *Koga.* ITA with the others that have spoken, it would be highly unlikely that PP would not find in your favor.
> 
> In other news, I am NOT wearing DVF, but today is my birthday!   (Kate Spade won the war this morning )



Happy Birthday Duke! Go buy something gorgeous


----------



## Dukeprincess

LABAG said:


> Happy Happy Birthday1 Im sure who ever you wore, you wore it well! have a wonderful day!





sammix3 said:


> Thanks Duke!
> 
> Happy birthday! Any big plans?





megt10 said:


> Happy Birthday Duke! Go buy something gorgeous



 I appreciate all of the love, ladies!  Going to a nice dinner tonight!


----------



## rock_girl

Dukeprincess said:


> In other news, I am NOT wearing DVF, but today is my birthday!  (Kate Spade won the war this morning )


 
Happy Birthday Duke! artyhat:  Have a scrumptious dinner!!


----------



## vhdos

sammix3 said:


> I wore the reina in the orchid large swirl today along with my new Celine dune. DBF complimented on my reina



You look lovely


----------



## rock_girl

Just did a little spelunking...phew!  I missed so much while family was in town! 

*Meg* - Stylish as always!  I love the pink zipper with the CLs.  Your diversity in prints pushes me to think outside of my very basic box.  

*Mlle Chance* - Welcome!  Please post modeling pics when you get your New Jeanne Two Dress in Chains Grey.  That way I can compare it to the red one... :ninja:

*Inspiredgem* - Stunning!  The Bowman dress is so unique, it's a bummer that the fit and color weren't what you'd hoped for.

*Dukeprincess* - I agree that the color of the Maeryn looks amazing on you, but that the dress has a too much volume for your frame.  

*Koga* - I know the disappointment when something arrives not as advertised.  I hope that Ebay/Paypal find the dispute in your favor.  Then you can put the funds toward another DVF.  I am shocked by the condescending manner in which the seller is treating you! 

*Baysidebeauty* -  Lookin' good!!   The New Jeanne in Dash Weave is so flattering you!

*Sammix3* - Love it all...!! The DVF Reina and Kimmie, H, and Celine!      I would love to go shopping in your closet, but something tells me we aren't the same size. 

*Beagly911* - Stop the presses...! Love the dress and the pop of pink.  Hope your shoulder is feeling better.


----------



## baysidebeauty

Dukeprincess said:


> Gorgeous *Sammi.*
> 
> I am angry for you, *Koga.* ITA with the others that have spoken, it would be highly unlikely that PP would not find in your favor.
> 
> In other news, I am NOT wearing DVF, but today is my birthday!   (Kate Spade won the war this morning )




Happy Birthday!  Have a wonderful dinner/night out tonight!  artyhat:


----------



## creighbaby

Dukeprincess said:


> In other news, I am NOT wearing DVF, but today is my birthday!   (Kate Spade won the war this morning )



Happy DUKEPRINCESS Day!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

rock_girl said:


> Happy Birthday Duke! artyhat:  Have a scrumptious dinner!!





baysidebeauty said:


> Happy Birthday!  Have a wonderful dinner/night out tonight!  artyhat:





creighbaby said:


> Happy DUKEPRINCESS Day!!



All of you ladies are so sweet and good to me.    Thank you so much for the birthday wishes.


----------



## Greentea

Dukeprincess said:


> Gorgeous *Sammi.*
> 
> I am angry for you, *Koga.* ITA with the others that have spoken, it would be highly unlikely that PP would not find in your favor.
> 
> In other news, I am NOT wearing DVF, but today is my birthday!   (Kate Spade won the war this morning )



Happy birthday, happy day!!


----------



## bagfashionista

opinions needed --- is the Zarita in navy appropriate for a wedding? it's going to be held at a vineyard in CA in 2 weeks...


----------



## Dukeprincess

bagfashionista said:


> opinions needed --- is the Zarita in navy appropriate for a wedding? it's going to be held at a vineyard in CA in 2 weeks...



Yes, I think that is a gorgeous dress and very wedding appropriate.


----------



## bagfashionista

thanks, Duke! now...lets just hope it fits....hah! 

i just ordered it in a panic --- procrastinator i am...:shame:


----------



## sammix3

bagfashionista said:


> opinions needed --- is the Zarita in navy appropriate for a wedding? it's going to be held at a vineyard in CA in 2 weeks...



I agree with duke. Very appropriate and beautiful!


----------



## 4Elegance

Dukeprincess said:
			
		

> All of you ladies are so sweet and good to me.    Thank you so much for the birthday wishes.



Happy Birthday September babies are the best


----------



## Butterfly_77

Happy belated Birthday, dear Duke! I hope you had a fabulous dinner yesterday evening! 



Dukeprincess said:


> Gorgeous *Sammi.*
> 
> I am angry for you, *Koga.* ITA with the others that have spoken, it would be highly unlikely that PP would not find in your favor.
> 
> In other news, I am NOT wearing DVF, but today is my birthday!   (Kate Spade won the war this morning )


----------



## beagly911

Dukeprincess said:


> Gorgeous *Sammi.*
> 
> I am angry for you, *Koga.* ITA with the others that have spoken, it would be highly unlikely that PP would not find in your favor.
> 
> In other news, I am NOT wearing DVF, but today is my birthday!  (Kate Spade won the war this morning )


 
I hope you had a great birthday Dukeprincess!!  I'm sure you looked fabulous in your Kate Spade!!


----------



## beagly911

Thanks *Rock_girl* It was an amazing find and fits like a glove!!


----------



## rock_girl

bagfashionista said:


> opinions needed --- is the Zarita in navy appropriate for a wedding? it's going to be held at a vineyard in CA in 2 weeks...


 
Totally appropriate.  In fact, I was looking at the Sarita lace dress for a wedding as well.


----------



## sammix3

Tried on the Morana. Not for me


----------



## Dukeprincess

beagly911 said:


> I hope you had a great birthday Dukeprincess!!  I'm sure you looked fabulous in your Kate Spade!!



Thank you!


----------



## LABAG

PICKED up the Jeanne small tropical plants in mustard @ Shopbop for 1/2 off( 172.50) -loved the colors.I see purple in the print and would love for my purple peeptoes to work, instead of the usual nude(which i do luv)


----------



## Dukeprincess

4Elegance said:


> Happy Birthday September babies are the best





Butterfly_77 said:


> Happy belated Birthday, dear Duke! I hope you had a fabulous dinner yesterday evening!



No idea how I missed these, but thank you so much!    Charge it to my bad eyesight.


----------



## Dukeprincess

LABAG said:


> PICKED up the Jeanne small tropical plants in mustard @ Shopbop for 1/2 off( 172.50) -loved the colors.I see purple in the print and would love for my purple peeptoes to work, instead of the usual nude(which i do luv)



Great deal!  Can't wait to see!


----------



## LABAG

Dukeprincess said:


> Great deal! Can't wait to see!


Me Too!


----------



## Greentea

sammix3 said:


> Tried on the Morana. Not for me



 The thing about DVF is that she has such a wide range of cuts and styles and we can always find something that DOES flatter us. Or...um.....way too many things we want to take home!


----------



## Greentea

LABAG said:


> PICKED up the Jeanne small tropical plants in mustard @ Shopbop for 1/2 off( 172.50) -loved the colors.I see purple in the print and would love for my purple peeptoes to work, instead of the usual nude(which i do luv)


----------



## sammix3

Greentea said:


> The thing about DVF is that she has such a wide range of cuts and styles and we can always find something that DOES flatter us. Or...um.....way too many things we want to take home!



I agree lol


----------



## baysidebeauty

Dukeprincess said:


> Great deal!  Can't wait to see!



Yep, great deal!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Well, I just received the Achelle dress and it fits me perfectly!    I am not usually a fan of straight tunic styles, but after seeing this on one of my best friends, I had to have it!


----------



## baysidebeauty

Dukeprincess said:


> Well, I just received the Achelle dress and it fits me perfectly!    I am not usually a fan of straight tunic styles, but after seeing this on one of my best friends, I had to have it!



:useless:


----------



## baysidebeauty

I really wanted the New Jeanne Two in Black Swirl from Bloomies so I finally went ahead and ordered - should be here next week!   

Swirl


----------



## sammix3

Dukeprincess said:


> Well, I just received the Achelle dress and it fits me perfectly!    I am not usually a fan of straight tunic styles, but after seeing this on one of my best friends, I had to have it!





baysidebeauty said:


> I really wanted the New Jeanne Two in Black Swirl from Bloomies so I finally went ahead and ordered - should be here next week!
> 
> Swirl



Lets see!!!!


----------



## Koga

sammix3 said:


> I wore the reina in the orchid large swirl today along with my new Celine dune. DBF complimented on my reina


So pretty on you!

*Dukeprincess*: Happy belated birthdayresents
*Baysidebeauty*: I can't wait to see how the wrap in Swirl looks like.

Just an update regarding the horrible* E-Bay seller donnie9693*.
I got a very nice respond from E-bay telling me that they will refund me all my money plus original shipping cost. I just needed to send back the dress with tracking nr and I would get all my money back from them. The kind e-bay rep also wrote it would be great and very helpful if I left an appropriate feedback to let them and other buyers know of the seller's behavior.

I couldn't be happier with the outcome!


----------



## Butterfly_77

I want it so badly too - wondering how long I'm staying strong 



baysidebeauty said:


> I really wanted the New Jeanne Two in Black Swirl from Bloomies so I finally went ahead and ordered - should be here next week!
> 
> Swirl


----------



## Dukeprincess

Here's the Achelle making its debut at work today! Shoes are CL Altadamas.


----------



## sammix3

Koga said:


> So pretty on you!
> 
> *Dukeprincess*: Happy belated birthdayresents
> *Baysidebeauty*: I can't wait to see how the wrap in Swirl looks like.
> 
> Just an update regarding the horrible* E-Bay seller donnie9693*.
> I got a very nice respond from E-bay telling me that they will refund me all my money plus original shipping cost. I just needed to send back the dress with tracking nr and I would get all my money back from them. The kind e-bay rep also wrote it would be great and very helpful if I left an appropriate feedback to let them and other buyers know of the seller's behavior.
> 
> I couldn't be happier with the outcome!



Yay! We knew that eBay would side with you. That seller is just plain wrong.


----------



## sammix3

Dukeprincess said:


> Here's the Achelle making its debut at work today! Shoes are CL Altadamas.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1872229



So pretty!


----------



## *want it all*

Koga said:


> Just an update regarding the horrible* E-Bay seller donnie9693*.
> I got a very nice respond from E-bay telling me that they will refund me all my money plus original shipping cost. I just needed to send back the dress with tracking nr and I would get all my money back from them. The kind e-bay rep also wrote it would be great and very helpful if I left an appropriate feedback to let them and other buyers know of the seller's behavior.
> 
> I couldn't be happier with the outcome!


 

So happy for you, *Koga*!  Far as I'm concerned, it was the only right decision that could be made.    That ebay seller is absolutely horrendous in customer service.   Oh, just a tip , don't reference anything about an ebay claim, having to seek a refund through ebay, etc., because that kind of feedback can be removed (only if the seller is aware of this fact, of course).


----------



## *want it all*

*Dukeprincess*, you look so fab!


----------



## kat99

Dukeprincess said:


> Here's the Achelle making its debut at work today! Shoes are CL Altadamas.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1872229



I love this style on you!


----------



## rock_girl

Dukeprincess said:


> Here's the Achelle making its debut at work today! Shoes are CL Altadamas.
> 
> View attachment 1872229


 
Looking good *Duke*!


----------



## rock_girl

Koga said:


> Just an update regarding the horrible* E-Bay seller donnie9693*.
> I got a very nice respond from E-bay telling me that they will refund me all my money plus original shipping cost. I just needed to send back the dress with tracking nr and I would get all my money back from them. The kind e-bay rep also wrote it would be great and very helpful if I left an appropriate feedback to let them and other buyers know of the seller's behavior.
> 
> I couldn't be happier with the outcome!


 
This is great news, I am so happy for you!


----------



## baysidebeauty

Dukeprincess said:


> Here's the Achelle making its debut at work today! Shoes are CL Altadamas.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1872229


----------



## baysidebeauty

Koga said:


> So pretty on you!
> 
> *Dukeprincess*: Happy belated birthdayresents
> *Baysidebeauty*: I can't wait to see how the wrap in Swirl looks like.
> 
> Just an update regarding the horrible* E-Bay seller donnie9693*.
> I got a very nice respond from E-bay telling me that they will refund me all my money plus original shipping cost. I just needed to send back the dress with tracking nr and I would get all my money back from them. The kind e-bay rep also wrote it would be great and very helpful if I left an appropriate feedback to let them and other buyers know of the seller's behavior.
> 
> I couldn't be happier with the outcome!



That is good news!


----------



## Greentea

Dukeprincess said:


> Here's the Achelle making its debut at work today! Shoes are CL Altadamas.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1872229



Genius.


----------



## Coffee Addicted

Dukeprincess said:
			
		

> Here's the Achelle making its debut at work today! Shoes are CL Altadamas.



Looks great on you!

Dös anyone have the Sarita Acorn dress and can tell me if it is true to size?


----------



## Dukeprincess

sammix3 said:


> So pretty!





*want it all* said:


> *Dukeprincess*, you look so fab!





kat99 said:


> I love this style on you!





rock_girl said:


> Looking good *Duke*!





baysidebeauty said:


>





Greentea said:


> Genius.





Coffee Addicted said:


> Looks great on you!



Thank you so much ladies!  I was extremely comfortable in this dress all day! Highly recommend!


----------



## beagly911

Dukeprincess said:


> Here's the Achelle making its debut at work today! Shoes are CL Altadamas.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1872229


 Looks beautiful Duke!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Looks beautiful Duke!!



Thank you dear!!!

So I did some intel at NM today. This is the Bentley. I did not love this as much in person as I did online.


----------



## inspiredgem

sammix3 said:


> Some eye candy go you ladies. I got to try on the Carpreena! And this one is actually cut shorter and I think I'm in love! I've attached a pic of my other one for length reference.


You look great in both dresses!


sammix3 said:


> I wore the reina in the orchid large swirl today along with my new Celine dune. DBF complimented on my reina


This looks fantastic on you!  I love the color!


bagfashionista said:


> opinions needed --- is the Zarita in navy appropriate for a wedding? it's going to be held at a vineyard in CA in 2 weeks...


I think the Zarita is lovely - especially in navy.  I think it would be very appropriate.  


LABAG said:


> PICKED up the Jeanne small tropical plants in mustard @ Shopbop for 1/2 off( 172.50) -loved the colors.I see purple in the print and would love for my purple peeptoes to work, instead of the usual nude(which i do luv)


You got a great deal!  Can't wait to see pictures!


baysidebeauty said:


> I really wanted the New Jeanne Two in Black Swirl from Bloomies so I finally went ahead and ordered - should be here next week!
> 
> Swirl


I love that print!  Please post some pictures when you receive it!


Koga said:


> So pretty on you!
> 
> *Dukeprincess*: Happy belated birthdayresents
> *Baysidebeauty*: I can't wait to see how the wrap in Swirl looks like.
> 
> Just an update regarding the horrible* E-Bay seller donnie9693*.
> I got a very nice respond from E-bay telling me that they will refund me all my money plus original shipping cost. I just needed to send back the dress with tracking nr and I would get all my money back from them. The kind e-bay rep also wrote it would be great and very helpful if I left an appropriate feedback to let them and other buyers know of the seller's behavior.
> 
> I couldn't be happier with the outcome!


I'm so glad that you're getting your money back from that rude seller.


Dukeprincess said:


> Here's the Achelle making its debut at work today! Shoes are CL Altadamas.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1872229


Happy belated birthday!  You look stunning!


Dukeprincess said:


> Thank you dear!!!
> 
> So I did some intel at NM today. This is the Bentley. I did not love this as much in person as I did online.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1874209


I think its very pretty on you.  Why don't you like it?


----------



## baysidebeauty

Dukeprincess said:


> Thank you dear!!!
> 
> So I did some intel at NM today. This is the Bentley. I did not love this as much in person as I did online.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1874209



I love black and white    .  Did you buy the Bentley or pass?


----------



## sammix3

Dukeprincess said:


> Thank you dear!!!
> 
> So I did some intel at NM today. This is the Bentley. I did not love this as much in person as I did online.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1874209



How come you didn't like it as much?


----------



## 4Elegance

Hi Ladies-  just wondering if any of you have been to the DVF outlet in San Marcos, TX.  Wondering if it's worth a trip.


----------



## AEGIS

has anyone tried on the Maryland skirt? i saw it today in stores and i love the color for winter esp. with boots.  however, i have gotten a bit chunky  and i am going to wait until i am back to my regular size to get it.


----------



## Coffee Addicted

Dukeprincess said:
			
		

> Thank you dear!!!
> 
> So I did some intel at NM today. This is the Bentley. I did not love this as much in person as I did online.


Neither did I tbh - I tried it on two days ago and was ready to splurge but didn't like it. It was mostly the back for me. :shrug:


----------



## Sunshine Suz

4Elegance said:


> Hi Ladies-  just wondering if any of you have been to the DVF outlet in San Marcos, TX.  Wondering if it's worth a trip.



I had no idea there was one there!!  Dang, we were in Austin 2 weeks ago.


----------



## baysidebeauty

Do we like the Jigsaw Purple?

I love the color, but not sure about walking around with puzzle pieces on my behind...


----------



## baysidebeauty

4Elegance said:


> Hi Ladies-  just wondering if any of you have been to the DVF outlet in San Marcos, TX.  Wondering if it's worth a trip.



I haven't been to any of the outlets, but I have ordered over the phone from a few of them and the service has always been excellent.


----------



## 4Elegance

Sunshine Suz said:
			
		

> I had no idea there was one there!!  Dang, we were in Austin 2 weeks ago.



This is about 30 min outside of San Antonio


----------



## 4Elegance

baysidebeauty said:
			
		

> I haven't been to any of the outlets, but I have ordered over the phone from a few of them and the service has always been excellent.



Thank you for the feedback.  I think I will check it out.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Ladies, I passed on the Bentley, because the top of the dress was weird.  One side is supposed to be off the shoulder and I wouldn't want to wear it that way.  Just didn't love it as much as I should to pay FP for it.


----------



## crazycutie

As a frequent stalker of this dvf forum, here is my bi-yearly pic lol


Heading out to dinner with hubby.. 
he loves me in DVF


----------



## 4Elegance

crazycutie said:
			
		

> As a frequent stalker of this dvf forum, here is my bi-yearly pic lol
> 
> Heading out to dinner with hubby..
> he loves me in DVF



You look great.  I love that dress and it fits you perfectly


----------



## baysidebeauty

crazycutie said:


> As a frequent stalker of this dvf forum, here is my bi-yearly pic lol
> 
> 
> Heading out to dinner with hubby..
> he loves me in DVF



   You look great!


----------



## rock_girl

crazycutie said:
			
		

> As a frequent stalker of this dvf forum, here is my bi-yearly pic lol
> 
> Heading out to dinner with hubby..
> he loves me in DVF



Love it...the print, dress, & model!!


----------



## LABAG

love you in this dress! I didnt know they had the maxi version-I have the short wrap and love the colors!


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Well, I just received the Achelle dress and it fits me perfectly!  I am not usually a fan of straight tunic styles, but after seeing this on one of my best friends, I had to have it!


 


Dukeprincess said:


> Here's the Achelle making its debut at work today! Shoes are CL Altadamas.
> I love this on you great buy Duke!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1872229


 


Dukeprincess said:


> Thank you dear!!!
> 
> So I did some intel at NM today. This is the Bentley. I did not love this as much in person as I did online.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1874209


 I like everything about this dress except the length. It just a little long. I have been contemplating this dress but wasn't sure that I would like the lenth on me. Now that I read about the shoulder too I am going to pass. I do like the way it looks on you though.


crazycutie said:


> As a frequent stalker of this dvf forum, here is my bi-yearly pic lol
> 
> 
> Heading out to dinner with hubby..
> he loves me in DVF


 You look beautiful in this dress.


----------



## Dukeprincess

crazycutie said:


> As a frequent stalker of this dvf forum, here is my bi-yearly pic lol
> 
> 
> Heading out to dinner with hubby..
> he loves me in DVF



BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Greentea

crazycutie said:


> As a frequent stalker of this dvf forum, here is my bi-yearly pic lol
> 
> 
> Heading out to dinner with hubby..
> he loves me in DVF



Love her maxi dresses - looks great on you!


----------



## sammix3

crazycutie said:


> As a frequent stalker of this dvf forum, here is my bi-yearly pic lol
> 
> 
> Heading out to dinner with hubby..
> he loves me in DVF



Gorgeous! I have this in the Jeanne


----------



## megt10

Today I wore my new Cassidy Leather Sequins skirt Black/Light Grey, it arrived when I was on vacation from the Nordstrom sale. We just got back yesterday and I wore it to shul for Rash Hashanah services this morning so I paired it with a wool St. John tank and sweater. The sweater and jacket are too big and need to be taken in so I belted the top so that it didn't flair out. I am picturing this skirt later on with a silk top.


----------



## baysidebeauty

megt10 said:


> Today I wore my new Cassidy Leather Sequins skirt Black/Light Grey, it arrived when I was on vacation from the Nordstrom sale. We just got back yesterday and I wore it to shul for Rash Hashanah services this morning so I paired it with a wool St. John tank and sweater. The sweater and jacket are too big and need to be taken in so I belted the top so that it didn't flair out. I am picturing this skirt later on with a silk top.



Fantastic ensemble!


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> Today I wore my new Cassidy Leather Sequins skirt Black/Light Grey, it arrived when I was on vacation from the Nordstrom sale. We just got back yesterday and I wore it to shul for Rash Hashanah services this morning so I paired it with a wool St. John tank and sweater. The sweater and jacket are too big and need to be taken in so I belted the top so that it didn't flair out. I am picturing this skirt later on with a silk top.



Oh that skirt is nice on you!  Love!


----------



## dbeth

Hi ladies!  It's been awhile since I have been here---been so busy. 



Dukeprincess said:


> Gorgeous *Sammi.*
> 
> I am angry for you, *Koga.* ITA with the others that have spoken, it would be highly unlikely that PP would not find in your favor.
> 
> In other news, I am NOT wearing DVF, but today is my birthday!   (Kate Spade won the war this morning )



HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY to a very wonderful gal!!! artyhat:



sammix3 said:


> I wore the reina in the orchid large swirl today along with my new Celine dune. DBF complimented on my reina



Sammi, you look so stinkin cute in EVERYTHING you wear!!!



Dukeprincess said:


> Here's the Achelle making its debut at work today! Shoes are CL Altadamas.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1872229



Beautiful Duke! you look smashing & I love your Altadamas---they are so comfy!



Dukeprincess said:


> Thank you dear!!!
> 
> So I did some intel at NM today. This is the Bentley. I did not love this as much in person as I did online.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1874209



Dang girl, look at that booty popping in the mirror!! 



crazycutie said:


> As a frequent stalker of this dvf forum, here is my bi-yearly pic lol
> 
> 
> Heading out to dinner with hubby..
> he loves me in DVF



You look gorgeous & that print is TDF.  And I am the same way---ask the girls here. I think I post pics of me in DVF twice a year too.



megt10 said:


> Today I wore my new Cassidy Leather Sequins skirt Black/Light Grey, it arrived when I was on vacation from the Nordstrom sale. We just got back yesterday and I wore it to shul for Rash Hashanah services this morning so I paired it with a wool St. John tank and sweater. The sweater and jacket are too big and need to be taken in so I belted the top so that it didn't flair out. I am picturing this skirt later on with a silk top.



HOT Meg!!!  You look stunning in black & white!


----------



## megt10

baysidebeauty said:


> Fantastic ensemble!


 


Dukeprincess said:


> Oh that skirt is nice on you! Love!


 


dbeth said:


> Hi ladies!  It's been awhile since I have been here---been so busy.
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY to a very wonderful gal!!! artyhat:
> 
> 
> 
> Sammi, you look so stinkin cute in EVERYTHING you wear!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful Duke! you look smashing & I love your Altadamas---they are so comfy!
> 
> 
> 
> Dang girl, look at that booty popping in the mirror!!
> 
> 
> 
> You look gorgeous & that print is TDF. And I am the same way---ask the girls here. I think I post pics of me in DVF twice a year too.
> 
> 
> 
> HOT Meg!!!  You look stunning in black & white!


 Thanks ladies, the skirt is really cute and comfy. Needed that after vacation.


----------



## crazycutie

4Elegance said:


> You look great. I love that dress and it fits you perfectly





baysidebeauty said:


> You look great!





rock_girl said:


> Love it...the print, dress, & model!!





LABAG said:


> love you in this dress! I didnt know they had the maxi version-I have the short wrap and love the colors!





megt10 said:


> You look beautiful in this dress.





Dukeprincess said:


> BEAUTIFUL!





Greentea said:


> Love her maxi dresses - looks great on you!





sammix3 said:


> Gorgeous! I have this in the Jeanne



Thanks guys You know how to make a shopaholic feel special


----------



## ikny

30% off selected items on DVF.com with the code SURPRISE:
http://www.dvf.com/dresses/dresses,default,sc.html?srule=surprise-sale


----------



## megt10

ikny said:


> 30% off selected items on DVF.com with the code SURPRISE:
> http://www.dvf.com/dresses/dresses,default,sc.html?srule=surprise-sale


 The one dress that I really want isn't on sale.


----------



## megt10

Yesterday I wore my Jansen Shorts In swedish meadow blue for the first time. The shorts are super comfortable and tts. They are also on Final Sale at DVF.


----------



## 4Elegance

megt10 said:
			
		

> Yesterday I wore my Jansen Shorts In swedish meadow blue for the first time. The shorts are super comfortable and tts. They are also on Final Sale at DVF.



Meg what a great comfy look.  I love it.


----------



## megt10

4Elegance said:


> Meg what a great comfy look. I love it.


 Thanks so much 4Elegance.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Yeeesss! Meg, Love the look from head to toe!  The color of the top is great for your skintone, the shorts look so cool and breezy. The wedges add perfect touch.


----------



## megt10

DC-Cutie said:


> Yeeesss! Meg, Love the look from head to toe! The color of the top is great for your skintone, the shorts look so cool and breezy. The wedges add perfect touch.


 Thanks you DC. I actually bought the shorts with the wedges in mind. It was the first time I was able to wear them. I saved the shorts until I could.


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my Jansen Shorts In swedish meadow blue for the first time. The shorts are super comfortable and tts. They are also on Final Sale at DVF.



  Outfit is amazing and the colors are PERFECT for your skintone.


----------



## Greentea

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my Jansen Shorts In swedish meadow blue for the first time. The shorts are super comfortable and tts. They are also on Final Sale at DVF.



Hot stuff! And hot weather 'cause we're so close and if I've been dying, YOU have. Sheesh! Perfect perfect on you!


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my Jansen Shorts In swedish meadow blue for the first time. The shorts are super comfortable and tts. They are also on Final Sale at DVF.



I love the pretty pastels on you Meg.


----------



## MaryLouWho

megt10 said:
			
		

> Yesterday I wore my Jansen Shorts In swedish meadow blue for the first time. The shorts are super comfortable and tts. They are also on Final Sale at DVF.



Pretty!


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Today I wore my new Cassidy Leather Sequins skirt Black/Light Grey, it arrived when I was on vacation from the Nordstrom sale. We just got back yesterday and I wore it to shul for Rash Hashanah services this morning so I paired it with a wool St. John tank and sweater. The sweater and jacket are too big and need to be taken in so I belted the top so that it didn't flair out. I am picturing this skirt later on with a silk top.


Beautiful meg!! L'shana Tovah


megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my Jansen Shorts In swedish meadow blue for the first time. The shorts are super comfortable and tts. They are also on Final Sale at DVF.


 Great fun out fit!!


----------



## beagly911

Presenting my new DVF Pablita...an awesome find on therealreal







Sorry for the dark pics...I'm wearing her to work tomorrow so better pics to come!


----------



## Greentea

beagly911 said:


> Presenting my new DVF Pablita...an awesome find on therealreal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the dark pics...I'm wearing her to work tomorrow so better pics to come!



Looks like it's going to be a great piece!


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Outfit is amazing and the colors are PERFECT for your skintone.


 Thank you Duke. I totally love the shorts.


Greentea said:


> Hot stuff! And hot weather 'cause we're so close and if I've been dying, YOU have. Sheesh! Perfect perfect on you!


 Thanks Greentea, yeah the weather has just been awful here. Went to the LA County Fair yesterday and it was about 98. I can't wait for some cooler weather. 


sammix3 said:


> I love the pretty pastels on you Meg.


 Thank you so much Sammi.


MaryLouWho said:


> Pretty!


 Thank you MaryLou.


beagly911 said:


> Beautiful meg!! L'shana Tovah
> 
> Great fun out fit!!


 Thanks so much Beagly and L'shana Tovah to you as well. Were you able to make it to services?


beagly911 said:


> Presenting my new DVF Pablita...an awesome find on therealreal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the dark pics...I'm wearing her to work tomorrow so better pics to come!


 I can't wait to see this on you!!!!


----------



## neko-chan

Went a bit crazy on sales this month!

Kipling blouse in chain print
Royal blue Francesca dress
Forest weave red khalila blouse


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Thank you Duke. I totally love the shorts.
> 
> Thanks Greentea, yeah the weather has just been awful here. Went to the LA County Fair yesterday and it was about 98. I can't wait for some cooler weather.
> 
> Thank you so much Sammi.
> 
> Thank you MaryLou.
> 
> Thanks so much Beagly and L'shana Tovah to you as well. Were you able to make it to services?
> 
> I can't wait to see this on you!!!!


Yes I was able to make last week, not this week as I have to work.  Didn't get to wear the Pablita last week, hoping for next week.


----------



## cascherping

I absolutely love this DVF dress - I wear it as often as I can get away with it


----------



## sammix3

cascherping said:


> I absolutely love this DVF dress - I wear it as often as I can get away with it
> 
> confettiinherhair.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/Summer-2012-BLOG-1097.jpg



You look amazing in this dress!


----------



## Greentea

cascherping said:


> I absolutely love this DVF dress - I wear it as often as I can get away with it



Love it - and we are bag twins! (just got mine!!)


----------



## LABAG

Can anyone tell me about the lace insert billow blouse in black? Is there a lining or tank with it, and is it TSS


----------



## baysidebeauty

cascherping said:


> I absolutely love this DVF dress - I wear it as often as I can get away with it
> 
> confettiinherhair.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/Summer-2012-BLOG-1097.jpg



You look fantastic!


----------



## sasha671

LABAG said:


> Can anyone tell me about the lace insert billow blouse in black? Is there a lining or tank with it, and is it TSS


Yes. it comes with black cami. Sorry I dont know how to answer TTS question since I dont know which size is "true size"


----------



## LABAG

sasha671 said:


> Yes. it comes with black cami. Sorry I dont know how to answer TTS question since I dont know which size is "true size"


 Thanks for info about the cami- its lovely-but looks fitted in some pics and was wondering about sizing-especially since its button front


----------



## sasha671

LABAG said:


> Thanks for info about the cami- its lovely-but looks fitted in some pics and was wondering about sizing-especially since its button front


its not meant to be fitted. i have it and its the same size as all my tops. where are you buying it? i know its not in stores so must be from a private seller. why not ask for measurements?


----------



## LABAG

sasha671 said:


> its not meant to be fitted. i have it and its the same size as all my tops. where are you buying it? i know its not in stores so must be from a private seller. why not ask for measurements?


 I got it! at Last call Neiman marcus in my regular size 12-awesome price-84.00 shipped!!
do you love it? how about length? i think it is a nice dressy top for the holidays with a pencil skirt or black ankle pants.


----------



## sasha671

LABAG said:


> I got it! at Last call Neiman marcus in my regular size 12-awesome price-84.00 shipped!!
> do you love it? how about length? i think it is a nice dressy top for the holidays with a pencil skirt or black ankle pants.


I see. I am not familiar with Last call. We dont have these stores in NY. I honestly dont remember I got it so long ago. normal length I think. Enough to tuck in.


----------



## LABAG

sasha671 said:


> I see. I am not familiar with Last call. We dont have these stores in NY. I honestly dont remember I got it so long ago. normal length I think. Enough to tuck in.


 Its a neiman marcus discount store-new merchandise, a season or two old. Ive been looking at this blouse but never bought it-but couldn't pass it up now .They have 30 day returns as well. Thanks for you help-you've been great!


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Yes I was able to make last week, not this week as I have to work. Didn't get to wear the Pablita last week, hoping for next week.


 Will be looking for the modeling pics . Sorry you can't make services this year. We had a ton of DVF wrap dresses in the pews during Rosh Hashanah.


----------



## megt10

cascherping said:


> I absolutely love this DVF dress - I wear it as often as I can get away with it
> 
> confettiinherhair.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/Summer-2012-BLOG-1097.jpg


 You look fantastic. When I first saw the pic I swear I thought it was a magazine ad. So polished and pretty.


----------



## Dukeprincess

I'm seriously in love! Meet Veronica! Even though its wool, it's fully lined so no itching.


----------



## cascherping

You are too kind Thank you so much for your kind words! 

And trust me, I think the lighting helped



megt10 said:


> You look fantastic. When I first saw the pic I swear I thought it was a magazine ad. So polished and pretty.


----------



## cascherping

I love the PS1 - can't wait to use it more often! 



Greentea said:


> Love it - and we are bag twins! (just got mine!!)


----------



## Dukeprincess

cascherping said:


> I absolutely love this DVF dress - I wear it as often as I can get away with it



Wow, you really wear the Hatsu well!  Gorgeous!


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> I'm seriously in love! Meet Veronica! Even though its wool, it's fully lined so no itching.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1886580
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1886581



This dress is adorable Duke. Love it!


----------



## 4Elegance

Dukeprincess said:
			
		

> I'm seriously in love! Meet Veronica! Even though its wool, it's fully lined so no itching.



Duke you look great in this dress.  I love the way you've layered it.


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> This dress is adorable Duke. Love it!



Thank you!  Does this mean you're going to get one?   The top is removable actually.



4Elegance said:


> Duke you look great in this dress.  I love the way you've layered it.



I appreciate your compliment, since you always look so fabulous in your outfits!


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Thank you! Does this mean you're going to get one?  The top is removable actually.
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate your compliment, since you always look so fabulous in your outfits!


 I am seriously trying to cut back on my purchases. I responded to a thread about how many pieces of clothing do you own. The OP said she had 50 and I was like I have that many DVF dresses alone. Then I counted the DVF dresses. I have over 100. That isn't even counting the wool dresses that are in the office closet atm. That isn't counting any other brands of dresses either. So with that being said I need to cut back. Still there is one dress that I really do want. It is the Maryn Dress In maroon. It really reminds me of the Financier which is still one of my favorites ever.


----------



## sammix3

Dukeprincess said:


> I'm seriously in love! Meet Veronica! Even though its wool, it's fully lined so no itching.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1886580
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1886581



I love this one on you!! It's great that you can wear a turtleneck under when its cold.


----------



## calleigh

does anyone know *THIS *dvf-style?


----------



## sammix3

Anyone getting DVF from bloomies F&F?


----------



## DC-Cutie

calleigh said:


> does anyone know *THIS *dvf-style?



Style name: grant glitter slingback


----------



## baysidebeauty

sammix3 said:


> Anyone getting DVF from bloomies F&F?



I didn't see anything I want.


----------



## LABAG

I bought the talc novalee bow blouse-111.72 shipped. I needed a nice cream top -love the black /white look especially in winter.
Its bout time they offered free shipping-they are one of the few major dept. stores still charging!


----------



## Greentea

How stinking adorable is THAT!!!???



Dukeprincess said:


> I'm seriously in love! Meet Veronica! Even though its wool, it's fully lined so no itching.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1886580
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1886581


----------



## Greentea

So, fall stuff usually calls to me in a huge way but it's just not working for me this year. 
The prints I want on wraps only come in other styles and the wraps just aren't perfect for my needs with color and print. My wallet thanks me!
Anyone else get the cute fold-out mailer with all of the new shaped lip and box bags and the lip satin clutches? So adorable. Now THAT I could go for...


----------



## Butterfly_77

I'm getting the New Jeanne in Swirl black/white 





sammix3 said:


> Anyone getting DVF from bloomies F&F?


----------



## Butterfly_77

gorgeous, Duke! I'm seriously in love with this dress (especially on you!!) 



Dukeprincess said:


> I'm seriously in love! Meet Veronica! Even though its wool, it's fully lined so no itching.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1886580
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1886581


----------



## LABAG

agree as well! Dukeprincess-love the colors too.
Iwas able to get the rosette new cahill too-SA  LIVE cHAT so helpful, WAS ABLE TO ORDER THRU THEM
Ive been on a blouse thing last week, when Im not in dresses, its black slacks and jeans, so love a nice top with them.Bloomindgales had sale, plus 20 %  where its regular price at SAKS AND SHOPBOP
Cant beat DVF TOPS


----------



## Butterfly_77

I'm in danger....


http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...DER<>folder_id=2534374306436538&bmUID=jD_noOb



off to a loooong weekend - have a great one too


----------



## Dukeprincess

sammix3 said:


> I love this one on you!! It's great that you can wear a turtleneck under when its cold.





Greentea said:


> How stinking adorable is THAT!!!???





Butterfly_77 said:


> gorgeous, Duke! I'm seriously in love with this dress (especially on you!!)





LABAG said:


> agree as well! Dukeprincess-love the colors too.



Thank you ladies!  I was skeptical since the other drop waist styles didn't work for me, but elated this one worked out!  It's really fun.


----------



## baysidebeauty

Butterfly_77 said:


> I'm getting the New Jeanne in Swirl black/white



Ooohh, you're gonna LOVE it!  


(Mine arrived last week and it at the dry cleaner, so haven't had a chance to wear it yet)


----------



## baysidebeauty

Butterfly_77 said:


> I'm in danger....
> 
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...DER<>folder_id=2534374306436538&bmUID=jD_noOb
> 
> 
> 
> off to a loooong weekend - have a great one too



Are you going to wait for Saks F&F or did you pre-order?


----------



## Cullinan

DVF dresses are absolutely gorgeous - I just wish I still had the lifestyle where I needed cocktail dresses...


----------



## calleigh

DC-Cutie said:


> Style name: grant glitter slingback


thank you 

from which collection are they and what are they worth?


----------



## megt10

baysidebeauty said:


> Are you going to wait for Saks F&F or did you pre-order?


 When is Saks F&F?


----------



## Greentea

Butterfly_77 said:


> I'm in danger....
> 
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...DER<>folder_id=2534374306436538&bmUID=jD_noOb
> 
> 
> 
> off to a loooong weekend - have a great one too



That's so pretty - is it navy?


----------



## sammix3

I just ordered the mini capreena in dove bloom pink and the melis from bloomies F&F!


----------



## fieryfashionist

There's really only one dress I have my eye on... will get it during the Saks f&f, unless I get insanely lucky when I pop into Bloomies (my size had 1 piece available as of a few days ago)!  Will post pics once I get it!


----------



## Dukeprincess

sammix3 said:


> I just ordered the mini capreena in dove bloom pink and the melis from bloomies F&F!



I seriously love that Mini Capreena.


----------



## baysidebeauty

megt10 said:


> When is Saks F&F?



I'm not sure of the dates, but isn't it usually in the fall?


----------



## sakura23

For any Aussie ladies here, DJs is having their mid-season sale now. I went in after work and there was quite alot of DvF on sale (at least 40% off, some up to 60% I think) which makes the prices more comparable to US prices. I grabbed two dresses (one Jeanne, one Julian) and it only cost me $400 for the two!


----------



## megt10

sakura23 said:


> For any Aussie ladies here, DJs is having their mid-season sale now. I went in after work and there was quite alot of DvF on sale (at least 40% off, some up to 60% I think) which makes the prices more comparable to US prices. I grabbed two dresses (one Jeanne, one Julian) and it only cost me $400 for the two!


 Oh congrats! I hope you will post pics .


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> I just ordered the mini capreena in dove bloom pink and the melis from bloomies F&F!


 I can't wait to see it on you Sammi.


----------



## Coffee Addicted

sakura23 said:
			
		

> For any Aussie ladies here, DJs is having their mid-season sale now. I went in after work and there was quite alot of DvF on sale (at least 40% off, some up to 60% I think) which makes the prices more comparable to US prices. I grabbed two dresses (one Jeanne, one Julian) and it only cost me $400 for the two!



Congrats! Enjoy both dresses


----------



## sasha671

megt10 said:


> When is Saks F&F?


 			 			 			Oct 15-17 will be online only, online and in store Oct 18-21


----------



## megt10

sasha671 said:


> Oct 15-17 will be online only, online and in store Oct 18-21



Thank you


----------



## baysidebeauty

megt10 said:


> Thank you



It will be coming - yay!   Hopefully new items/collection will come in before then, because nothing's ringing my bell right now...


----------



## sammix3

fieryfashionist said:


> There's really only one dress I have my eye on... will get it during the Saks f&f, unless I get insanely lucky when I pop into Bloomies (my size had 1 piece available as of a few days ago)!  Will post pics once I get it!



Can't wait to see!  BTW, we missed you here on the DVF thread!


----------



## sammix3

Dukeprincess said:


> I seriously love that Mini Capreena.





megt10 said:


> I can't wait to see it on you Sammi.



It should be here on Friday


----------



## sammix3

I seriously thought this was really cute until I zoomed in.  It looks like sperms all over the skirt?  ush::weird:

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...skirt/3379121?origin=category&BaseUrl=Apparel


----------



## baysidebeauty

sammix3 said:


> I seriously thought this was really cute until I zoomed in.  It looks like sperms all over the skirt?  ush::weird:
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...skirt/3379121?origin=category&BaseUrl=Apparel



:giggles:


----------



## Butterfly_77

sasha671 said:


> Oct 15-17 will be online only, online and in store Oct 18-21



 thank you very much for posting the dates!



Greentea said:


> That's so pretty - is it navy?



I have no idea....I though it was black/white, but maybe it's also navy/white... 



baysidebeauty said:


> Are you going to wait for Saks F&F or did you pre-order?



I try to get it during f&f - not sure whether they are shipping to my country, though.

I hope it will arrive in the coming week! cannot wait to wear it!

please post pics when yours is back from the dry cleaner 



baysidebeauty said:


> Ooohh, you're gonna LOVE it!
> 
> 
> (Mine arrived last week and it at the dry cleaner, so haven't had a chance to wear it yet)


----------



## fieryfashionist

Aww, thanks!   I have a crappy pic I can upload in a bit! 




sammix3 said:


> Can't wait to see!  BTW, we missed you here on the DVF thread!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hahaha.  DVF fail! 



sammix3 said:


> I seriously thought this was really cute until I zoomed in.  It looks like sperms all over the skirt?  ush::weird:
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...skirt/3379121?origin=category&BaseUrl=Apparel


----------



## phiphi

cascherping said:


> I absolutely love this DVF dress - I wear it as often as I can get away with it


 
it is beautiful on you!



Dukeprincess said:


> I'm seriously in love! Meet Veronica! Even though its wool, it's fully lined so no itching.
> 
> View attachment 1886580
> 
> 
> View attachment 1886581


 
i am so happy you got this. what a great dress!



sammix3 said:


> I seriously thought this was really cute until I zoomed in. It looks like sperms all over the skirt? ush::weird:
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...skirt/3379121?origin=category&BaseUrl=Apparel


 
OMG i didn't see that at all until i zoomed in!!! :lolots:


----------



## phiphi

wore this to an event for my dad - thank you for letting me share! xox


----------



## Dukeprincess

phiphi said:


> wore this to an event for my dad - thank you for letting me share! xox



ACK!  It's the Delian!    LOVE you and the dress on you!


----------



## Greentea

phiphi said:


> wore this to an event for my dad - thank you for letting me share! xox



Look at that fabric -stunning on you!


----------



## baysidebeauty

phiphi said:


> wore this to an event for my dad - thank you for letting me share! xox


----------



## cascherping

Thank you so much, phiphi!



phiphi said:


> it is beautiful on you!
> 
> 
> 
> i am so happy you got this. what a great dress!
> 
> 
> 
> OMG i didn't see that at all until i zoomed in!!! :lolots:


----------



## Coffee Addicted

phiphi said:
			
		

> wore this to an event for my dad - thank you for letting me share! xox



Looking fab on you!


----------



## beagly911

phiphi said:


> wore this to an event for my dad - thank you for letting me share! xox


 Beautiful phi!!!


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> wore this to an event for my dad - thank you for letting me share! xox


 You look so chic Phiphi. Your bag is gorgeous too.


----------



## sammix3

phiphi said:


> wore this to an event for my dad - thank you for letting me share! xox



Love the whole look!


----------



## svenesaes

GREAT sale at DVF.com going on today through Monday Oct 8....30% off full priced fall styles with code FALL30!


----------



## phiphi

Dukeprincess said:


> ACK!  It's the Delian!    LOVE you and the dress on you!



thank you duke! i can't wait to see your outfit in it!!



Greentea said:


> Look at that fabric -stunning on you!



thank you so much greentea!



baysidebeauty said:


>



thank you dear baysidebeauty!



Coffee Addicted said:


> Looking fab on you!



thank you!!



beagly911 said:


> Beautiful phi!!!



thanks so much beagly!



megt10 said:


> You look so chic Phiphi. Your bag is gorgeous too.



thanks meg, that means so much to me!



sammix3 said:


> Love the whole look!



thank you sammi!! xox


----------



## rock_girl

phiphi said:


> wore this to an event for my dad - thank you for letting me share! xox


 
You look lovely Phi!  I can't tell what the print is, is it navy...   ETA: Went over to your blog and saw it is actually black lace.  Cool!!



Dukeprincess said:


> I'm seriously in love! Meet Veronica! Even though its wool, it's fully lined so no itching.


 
This graphic is stunning on you Duke!  I love that the dress is versatile enough for more than one season.



beagly911 said:


> Presenting my new DVF Pablita...an awesome find on therealreal


 
Great buy Beagly!  :useless:



cascherping said:


> I absolutely love this DVF dress - I wear it as often as I can get away with it


 
Love the dress and the styling Cascherping!  



megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my Jansen Shorts In swedish meadow blue for the first time.


 
Is it still in the 100's in S. CA?  If so, what a classy and stylish way to beat the heat!



megt10 said:


> Today I wore my new Cassidy Leather Sequins skirt Black/Light Grey.


 
Leather _AND_ sequins!  It's enough to give this gal a heart attack!   Lovely as always Meg!



Butterfly_77 said:


> I'm getting the New Jeanne in Swirl black/white


 
Congrats!  Can't wait to see the mod pics Butterfly!!


----------



## rock_girl

Wore my Sinopa skirt out for the first time last week!  My inspiration was Phi's blog post "The Blues".  I didn't have a pink shell for under my jacket, so I paired this with hot pink patent Jimmy Choo Vamp sandals.

I  the print.  It's hard to see, but the background is both white and blush.  You can see better photos at Matches.  

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Greentea

rock_girl said:


> Wore my Sinopa skirt out for the first time last week!  My inspiration was Phi's blog post "The Blues".  I didn't have a pink shell for under my jacket, so I paired this with hot pink patent Jimmy Choo Vamp sandals.
> 
> I  the print.  It's hard to see, but the background is both white and blush.  You can see better photos at Matches.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Looks great on you!


----------



## BougieBoo

phiphi said:
			
		

> wore this to an event for my dad - thank you for letting me share! xox



Love every detail!! Awesome!


----------



## BougieBoo

rock_girl said:
			
		

> Wore my Sinopa skirt out for the first time last week!  My inspiration was Phi's blog post "The Blues".  I didn't have a pink shell for under my jacket, so I paired this with hot pink patent Jimmy Choo Vamp sandals.
> 
> I  the print.  It's hard to see, but the background is both white and blush.  You can see better photos at Matches.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Adorable!! I love it!


----------



## Dukeprincess

rock_girl said:


> Wore my Sinopa skirt out for the first time last week!  My inspiration was Phi's blog post "The Blues".  I didn't have a pink shell for under my jacket, so I paired this with hot pink patent Jimmy Choo Vamp sandals.
> 
> I  the print.  It's hard to see, but the background is both white and blush.  You can see better photos at Matches.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



You look great!  I love that skirt!


----------



## Coffee Addicted

rock_girl said:
			
		

> Wore my Sinopa skirt out for the first time last week!  My inspiration was Phi's blog post "The Blues".  I didn't have a pink shell for under my jacket, so I paired this with hot pink patent Jimmy Choo Vamp sandals.
> 
> I  the print.  It's hard to see, but the background is both white and blush.  You can see better photos at Matches.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Looks good!


----------



## phiphi

rock_girl said:


> You look lovely Phi!  I can't tell what the print is, is it navy...   ETA: Went over to your blog and saw it is actually black lace.  Cool!!





rock_girl said:


> Wore my Sinopa skirt out for the first time last week!  My inspiration was Phi's blog post "The Blues".  I didn't have a pink shell for under my jacket, so I paired this with hot pink patent Jimmy Choo Vamp sandals.
> 
> I  the print.  It's hard to see, but the background is both white and blush.  You can see better photos at Matches.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



thank you so much rock_girl!!  you look beautiful in this outfit - and i LOVE the skirt! 



BougieBoo said:


> Love every detail!! Awesome!



thank you so much bougieboo!!


----------



## rock_girl

Can anyone ID the style of this dress?  It looks like the Jeanne/New Jeanne but I can't be positive.  TIA!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380480523985


----------



## baysidebeauty

I'm thinking of using the code for this one - what would you guys think if you saw someone walking around with puzzle pieces on their butt


----------



## daisy999

Dukeprincess said:


> I'm seriously in love! Meet Veronica! Even though its wool, it's fully lined so no itching.



A bit late, since I haven't been checking in on this thread, but it looks great and it seems like a really wearable/versatile piece for fall/winter!  Moreover, it's LINED???  Sign me up!  I can't stand unlined wool items...itchy itchy itchy.  I wish DVF would line more of her wool dresses.  



phiphi said:


> wore this to an event for my dad - thank you for letting me share! xox



So glamorous and polished.  I love it!



rock_girl said:


> Wore my Sinopa skirt out for the first time last week!  My inspiration was Phi's blog post "The Blues".  I didn't have a pink shell for under my jacket, so I paired this with hot pink patent Jimmy Choo Vamp sandals.
> 
> I  the print.  It's hard to see, but the background is both white and blush.  You can see better photos at Matches.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



That skirt looks so swishy and seems like so much fun.  You look lovely in it.  I want to see the shoes - they sound amazing...now I'm going to want a pair of hot pink shoes too!



rock_girl said:


> Can anyone ID the style of this dress?  It looks like the Jeanne/New Jeanne but I can't be positive.  TIA!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380480523985



I'm not sure of the name of the style.  The other ladies on this thread might know better (and could correct me if I'm wrong), but I don't think that is a Jeanne or New Jeanne.  The Jeanne dresses I've seen all have a smaller collar that stands up more - more like a point collar on a men's shirt.  That said, I find the difference between the Jeanne/New Jeanne/New Jeanne Two all very confusing; I wish someone would make a chart or something out there listing the differences.  That dress does have a really nice pattern.


----------



## Greentea

baysidebeauty said:


> I'm thinking of using the code for this one - what would you guys think if you saw someone walking around with puzzle pieces on their butt



I think I'd prefer this print in something like just a blouse - or just a mini skirt. Love the color, though!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

rock_girl said:


> Can anyone ID the style of this dress?  It looks like the Jeanne/New Jeanne but I can't be positive.  TIA!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380480523985



Might be the Justin.


----------



## fieryfashionist

baysidebeauty said:
			
		

> I'm thinking of using the code for this one - what would you guys think if you saw someone walking around with puzzle pieces on their butt



Well, I'd think it was cool, but then again, I ordered this yesterday, haha.   I think the scale of the print is small enough that it won't be overwhelming when worn and I also think it's whimsical without being too out there!


----------



## fieryfashionist

phiphi said:
			
		

> wore this to an event for my dad - thank you for letting me share! xox



Omg, P, it's head to toe !!




			
				rock_girl said:
			
		

> Wore my Sinopa skirt out for the first time last week!  My inspiration was Phi's blog post "The Blues".  I didn't have a pink shell for under my jacket, so I paired this with hot pink patent Jimmy Choo Vamp sandals.
> 
> I  the print.  It's hard to see, but the background is both white and blush.  You can see better photos at Matches.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Such a cute print!!   You look great!!


----------



## sammix3

rock_girl said:


> Wore my Sinopa skirt out for the first time last week!  My inspiration was Phi's blog post "The Blues".  I didn't have a pink shell for under my jacket, so I paired this with hot pink patent Jimmy Choo Vamp sandals.
> 
> I  the print.  It's hard to see, but the background is both white and blush.  You can see better photos at Matches.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Pretty!


----------



## Butterfly_77

perfect outfit - head to toe!






phiphi said:


> wore this to an event for my dad - thank you for letting me share! xox


----------



## Butterfly_77

you look great in your Sinopa skirt!



rock_girl said:


> Wore my Sinopa skirt out for the first time last week!  My inspiration was Phi's blog post "The Blues".  I didn't have a pink shell for under my jacket, so I paired this with hot pink patent Jimmy Choo Vamp sandals.
> 
> I  the print.  It's hard to see, but the background is both white and blush.  You can see better photos at Matches.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Butterfly_77

I received my New Jeanne two in the Swirl print from Bloomies F&F sale


----------



## baysidebeauty

Butterfly_77 said:


> I received my New Jeanne two in the Swirl print from Bloomies F&F sale


----------



## fmd914

Butterfly - you look awesome in all the wrap dresses, but that one is phenomenal on you!!!!!!!


----------



## Cullinan

The DVF line is gorgeous, sexy and famine...but sadly not cut for matchsticks like myself...I'll just enjoy looking at your glamorous outfits on the sideline!


----------



## Butterfly_77

ahh, thank you so much!



baysidebeauty said:


>



 thank you so much for your lovely comment



fmd914 said:


> Butterfly - you look awesome in all the wrap dresses, but that one is phenomenal on you!!!!!!!


----------



## Butterfly_77

Ladies, I'm considering to get the New Jeanne two in spotted cloud

http://www.dvf.com/New-Jeanne-Two-D...12_color=SPTCD&start=7&cgid=wrap-shop-fashion

with the 30% fall promotion.

has anybody seen this print IRL? is it black on white or navy on white? Or isn't the background white at all?

thank you for your opinion....


----------



## megt10

rock_girl said:


> You look lovely Phi! I can't tell what the print is, is it navy... ETA: Went over to your blog and saw it is actually black lace. Cool!!
> 
> 
> 
> This graphic is stunning on you Duke! I love that the dress is versatile enough for more than one season.
> 
> 
> 
> Great buy Beagly! :useless:
> 
> 
> 
> Love the dress and the styling Cascherping!
> 
> 
> 
> Is it still in the 100's in S. CA? If so, what a classy and stylish way to beat the heat!
> 
> 
> 
> Leather _AND_ sequins! It's enough to give this gal a heart attack!  Lovely as always Meg!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! Can't wait to see the mod pics Butterfly!!


 Thanks Rock_Girl. The weather has finally started to cool off here but is supposed to warm up again.


rock_girl said:


> Wore my Sinopa skirt out for the first time last week! My inspiration was Phi's blog post "The Blues".  I didn't have a pink shell for under my jacket, so I paired this with hot pink patent Jimmy Choo Vamp sandals.
> 
> I  the print. It's hard to see, but the background is both white and blush. You can see better photos at Matches.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


 I love this skirt on you. I had looked at it for awhile and after seeing it on you decided to get it but my size was gone. Oh well, to quote Duke "I do not need everything I want"


Butterfly_77 said:


> I received my New Jeanne two in the Swirl print from Bloomies F&F sale


 Oh Butterfly I love this on you. It is one of favorites of yours I think. It is just perfect.


----------



## Butterfly_77

thanks, my dear. It's so lovely to hear such nice feedback 



megt10 said:


> Thanks Rock_Girl. The weather has finally started to cool off here but is supposed to warm up again.
> 
> I love this skirt on you. I had looked at it for awhile and after seeing it on you decided to get it but my size was gone. Oh well, to quote Duke "I do not need everything I want"
> 
> Oh Butterfly I love this on you. It is one of favorites of yours I think. It is just perfect.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Butterfly_77 said:


> I received my New Jeanne two in the Swirl print from Bloomies F&F sale



Oh snap! This is gorgeous!  The black/white combo really works in this print.


----------



## Greentea

Butterfly_77 said:


> I received my New Jeanne two in the Swirl print from Bloomies F&F sale



Duke nailed it on the head - it's the black/white PLUS the cool print that make it  a winner! And these dresses really suit you!


----------



## sammix3

Butterfly_77 said:


> I received my New Jeanne two in the Swirl print from Bloomies F&F sale



You look stunning!


----------



## Butterfly_77

thank you, lovely & stylish ladies, for your sweet comments. I'm seriously in love with this print 



Dukeprincess said:


> Oh snap! This is gorgeous!  The black/white combo really works in this print.





Greentea said:


> Duke nailed it on the head - it's the black/white PLUS the cool print that make it  a winner! And these dresses really suit you!





sammix3 said:


> You look stunning!


----------



## sammix3

Wearing my new Melis in dove bloom teal.


----------



## Dukeprincess

sammix3 said:


> Wearing my new Melis in dove bloom teal.



Wow!  This is perfect on you!


----------



## Butterfly_77

hello gorgeous!! wow, this is a veeery lovely color combo! The length of this is perfect on your frame.  



sammix3 said:


> Wearing my new Melis in dove bloom teal.


----------



## rock_girl

sammix3 said:


> Wearing my new Melis in dove bloom teal.


 
You look great Sammi!  I love the purple & green combo in this print, it is so refreshing!    How would you describe the fit of the Melis as compared to the Jeanne/Justin/Julian wrap dressed?



Butterfly_77 said:


> I received my New Jeanne two in the Swirl print from Bloomies F&F sale


 
Positively lovely Butterfly!  The pattern and style are truly timeless and iconic.


----------



## rock_girl

megt10 said:


> I love this skirt on you. I had looked at it for awhile and after seeing it on you decided to get it but my size was gone. Oh well, to quote Duke "I do not need everything I want"


  Thank you Meg!    I went back and forth on whether or not to get this skirt...just couldn't decide.  When it was still available at the NM Consolidation Sale, I figured it was meant to be.  So glad I got it!  



Butterfly_77 said:


> you look great in your Sinopa skirt!


  Butterfly, you are too kind!  



sammix3 said:


> Pretty!


  Thank you Sammi! 


fieryfashionist said:


> Such a cute print!!  You look great!!


Thanks so much Fiery!  I find the print cheery, so it makes me smile. 



Greentea said:


> Looks great on you!


  You are so sweet Greentea, thank you! 



BougieBoo said:


> Adorable!! I love it!


  Awww...thanks Bougie! 



Dukeprincess said:


> You look great! I love that skirt!


  I truly appreciate the kind words Duke! 



Coffee Addicted said:


> Looks good!


 Thanks Coffee! 



phiphi said:


> thank you so much rock_girl!!  you look beautiful in this outfit - and i LOVE the skirt!


  Than YOU Phi!  I love your blog and often find myself purchasing based on your posts.  I've expanded my horizons a lot this year!



daisy999 said:


> That skirt looks so swishy and seems like so much fun. You look lovely in it. I want to see the shoes - they sound amazing...now I'm going to want a pair of hot pink shoes too!


  Thank you Daisy!  I am really liking pleated skirts, and was so excited to find one is a fun print.  Attached is a stock pic and a modeling pic of the shoes, just for you!


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Wearing my new Melis in dove bloom teal.


 Sammi I love this on you. You look fantastic and the print is gorgeous.


----------



## megt10

rock_girl said:


> Thank you Meg!  I went back and forth on whether or not to get this skirt...just couldn't decide. When it was still available at the NM Consolidation Sale, I figured it was meant to be. So glad I got it!
> 
> Butterfly, you are too kind!
> 
> Thank you Sammi!
> Thanks so much Fiery! I find the print cheery, so it makes me smile.
> 
> You are so sweet Greentea, thank you!
> 
> Awww...thanks Bougie!
> 
> I truly appreciate the kind words Duke!
> 
> Thanks Coffee!
> 
> Than YOU Phi!  I love your blog and often find myself purchasing based on your posts. I've expanded my horizons a lot this year!
> 
> Thank you Daisy!  I am really liking pleated skirts, and was so excited to find one is a fun print. Attached is a stock pic and a modeling pic of the shoes, just for you!


 Love the shoes. I have a similar pair by Dior which will go great with the skirt. I too had looked at that skirt time and time again but wasn't sure about the pleats but loved the print. I also didn't want to pay full price for it. After seeing it on you I went and found one on sale at Saks.com. I hope that it will look half as good on me. Will post pics when it gets here.


----------



## megt10

It has been awhile since I wore any DVF so today I wore my Koto skirt in Methyl Blue for the first time for running errands.


----------



## bobolo

sammix3 said:


> Wearing my new Melis in dove bloom teal.



Love it


----------



## rock_girl

megt10 said:
			
		

> It has been awhile since I wore any DVF so today I wore my Koto skirt in Methyl Blue for the first time for running errands.



Looking good Meg!  Is the methyl blue a dark navy?  I need a navy dress for work and have been thinking of getting a DVF, if I can find the right color.

P.S. Your little furry photo bomber is cute!


----------



## megt10

rock_girl said:


> Looking good Meg! Is the methyl blue a dark navy? I need a navy dress for work and have been thinking of getting a DVF, if I can find the right color.
> 
> P.S. Your little furry photo bomber is cute!


 Thanks RG! It is dark blue but not as dark as the pic makes it out to be.


----------



## baysidebeauty

sammix3 said:


> Wearing my new Melis in dove bloom teal.


----------



## baysidebeauty

rock_girl said:


> Thank you Meg!    I went back and forth on whether or not to get this skirt...just couldn't decide.  When it was still available at the NM Consolidation Sale, I figured it was meant to be.  So glad I got it!
> 
> Butterfly, you are too kind!
> 
> Thank you Sammi!
> Thanks so much Fiery!  I find the print cheery, so it makes me smile.
> 
> You are so sweet Greentea, thank you!
> 
> Awww...thanks Bougie!
> 
> I truly appreciate the kind words Duke!
> 
> Thanks Coffee!
> 
> Than YOU Phi!  I love your blog and often find myself purchasing based on your posts.  I've expanded my horizons a lot this year!
> 
> Thank you Daisy!  I am really liking pleated skirts, and was so excited to find one is a fun print.  Attached is a stock pic and a modeling pic of the shoes, just for you!



Those are fab shoes!!!


----------



## baysidebeauty

megt10 said:


> It has been awhile since I wore any DVF so today I wore my Koto skirt in Methyl Blue for the first time for running errands.



I love navy and white - you look great!


----------



## sammix3

Dukeprincess said:


> Wow!  This is perfect on you!





Butterfly_77 said:


> hello gorgeous!! wow, this is a veeery lovely color combo! The length of this is perfect on your frame.





rock_girl said:


> You look great Sammi!  I love the purple & green combo in this print, it is so refreshing!    How would you describe the fit of the Melis as compared to the Jeanne/Justin/Julian wrap dressed?
> 
> 
> 
> Positively lovely Butterfly!  The pattern and style are truly timeless and iconic.





megt10 said:


> Sammi I love this on you. You look fantastic and the print is gorgeous.





bobolo said:


> Love it





baysidebeauty said:


>



Thank you so much everyone!

The fit is like the Arely, so it's similar to the Jeanne/Justin on top but more fitted from the waist down.


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> It has been awhile since I wore any DVF so today I wore my Koto skirt in Methyl Blue for the first time for running errands.



I'm loving this look - very nautical.  I need a DVF pencil skirt in dark blue/navy also!


----------



## BougieBoo

Just a DVF random--the New Jeanne in Graphic Clouds Blue is truly a crowd pleaser! LOL! People LOVE this darn dress!


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> I'm loving this look - very nautical.  I need a DVF pencil skirt in dark blue/navy also!


Thanks Sammi I got this from Rue for 79.00 the fit is similar to her other pencil skirts but the material is not as heavy.


baysidebeauty said:


> I love navy and white - you look great!



Thanks Bayside.


----------



## rock_girl

baysidebeauty said:
			
		

> Those are fab shoes!!!



Thank you Bayside!  They are surprisingly comfy.


----------



## megt10

Ladies sale at NM. I just got the one dress that I wanted this season the Maryn in maroon on sale + another 25% off. Brought it to 177.00 before tax. 
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Diane...ements%3D&eItemId=prod149910097&cmCat=product


----------



## Coffee Addicted

megt10 said:
			
		

> Ladies sale at NM. I just got the one dress that I wanted this season the Maryn in maroon on sale + another 25% off. Brought it to 177.00 before tax.
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Diane-von-Furstenberg-Maryn-High-Neck-Jersey-Dress-Apparel/prod149910097_cat37230738__/?icid=&searchType=EndecaDrivenCat&rte=%252Fcategory.jsp%253FitemId%253Dcat37230738%2526pageSize%253D120%2526No%253D0%2526refinements%253D&eItemId=prod149910097&cmCat=product



Thanks for the heads up! I will have a look


----------



## Dukeprincess

Anyone a size 14 and want to be dress twins with the lovely *Butterfly*?  Black swirls!  $180

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Diane-von-F...6605?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item2a2410a35d


----------



## archini

Dukeprincess said:


> I'm seriously in love! Meet Veronica! Even though its wool, it's fully lined so no itching.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1886580
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1886581


I love this Veronica dress. It's so adorable and you look amazing in it. You look so fresh and perky and cute.

I want so bad... but I just turned 40! And I'm probably like a size 8. So I don't think it would look cute on me. By the way, I thought I read it was acrylic. DVF has a long-sleeve sweater dress in the same print, and that's actually wool. But the Veronica is soooo much cuter.

Question:  In some pics online, it shows a deliberately visible blue slip peeking out from beneath the skirt. Is that on yours, too? I don't see it in the pic. I kind of think I'd prefer it to not show, lest someone think it's the lining hanging down, and assuming my dress doesn't fit me. (On you, however, it is evident it fits perfectly.)


----------



## beagly911

Dukeprincess said:


> Anyone a size 14 and want to be dress twins with the lovely *Butterfly*? Black swirls! $180
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Diane-von-F...6605?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item2a2410a35d


Thanks for the heads up Dukeprincess!!  Dress twins!! 

Plus as a bonus I had my ebay bucks too!!


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Thanks for the heads up Dukeprincess!! Dress twins!!
> 
> Plus as a bonus I had my ebay bucks too!!


 Awesome, can't wait to see it on you Beagly!


----------



## Dukeprincess

archini said:


> I love this Veronica dress. It's so adorable and you look amazing in it. You look so fresh and perky and cute.
> 
> I want so bad... but I just turned 40! And I'm probably like a size 8. So I don't think it would look cute on me. By the way, I thought I read it was acrylic. DVF has a long-sleeve sweater dress in the same print, and that's actually wool. But the Veronica is soooo much cuter.
> 
> Question:  In some pics online, it shows a deliberately visible blue slip peeking out from beneath the skirt. Is that on yours, too? I don't see it in the pic. I kind of think I'd prefer it to not show, lest someone think it's the lining hanging down, and assuming my dress doesn't fit me. (On you, however, it is evident it fits perfectly.)



Thank you so much for your sweet compliment!  The dress is definitely wool and acrylic, but it is fully lined, unlike the sheath version of the dress.  The top of the Veronica actually lifts completely off and is just a blue silk lining (apparently you can wear it this way, but I have no idea why you would).  The blue lining does hang a little bit, but not that much on me, because I think my big booty pushes it up!    I am a 4-6 in dresses typically, but wear an 8 in DVF wraps, but I got a 6 in this because of the full skirt and it fits fine.  I think you should get it and give it a try!



beagly911 said:


> Thanks for the heads up Dukeprincess!!  Dress twins!!
> 
> Plus as a bonus I had my ebay bucks too!!



Congratulations!  I cannot wait to see!


----------



## daisy999

rock_girl said:


> Thank you Daisy!  I am really liking pleated skirts, and was so excited to find one is a fun print.  Attached is a stock pic and a modeling pic of the shoes, just for you!



Thank you!  They are so much fun!  That style is so great in hot pink.  I want a pair now!



Butterfly_77 said:


> I received my New Jeanne two in the Swirl print from Bloomies F&F sale



Amazing!   I love that print on you, but then again, I swear you make any print  look good, even prints that originally had me going ehhh.



sammix3 said:


> Wearing my new Melis in dove bloom teal.



Gorgeous!  Purple and green is such an underrated color combination in my mind.



megt10 said:


> It has been awhile since I wore any DVF so today I wore my Koto skirt in Methyl Blue for the first time for running errands.



You look amazing!  I love navy and white!


----------



## megt10

daisy999 said:


> Thank you! They are so much fun! That style is so great in hot pink. I want a pair now!
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing! I love that print on you, but then again, I swear you make any print look good, even prints that originally had me going ehhh.
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous! Purple and green is such an underrated color combination in my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> You look amazing! I love navy and white!


 Thanks so much Daisy, I do too. I really love the Koto skirt. The material is soft and stretchy very comfortable to wear.


----------



## megt10

rock_girl said:


> Wore my Sinopa skirt out for the first time last week! My inspiration was Phi's blog post "The Blues".  I didn't have a pink shell for under my jacket, so I paired this with hot pink patent Jimmy Choo Vamp sandals.
> 
> I  the print. It's hard to see, but the background is both white and blush. You can see better photos at Matches.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


 I got my skirt today and I just love it! Thanks so much for posting your pic it pushed me to find it. I have to take to the tailor to get it taken in at the waist but that isn't a big deal except I can't wait to wear it .


----------



## rock_girl

megt10 said:
			
		

> I got my skirt today and I just love it! Thanks so much for posting your pic it pushed me to find it. I have to take to the tailor to get it taken in at the waist but that isn't a big deal except I can't wait to wear it .



Yeah!!  Cannot wait to see modeling pictures.


----------



## baysidebeauty

Check out this wrap and tell me what you think - why is it wrapped all wrinkly and cr*ppy?  Is it because of the material (felted jersey - ?).  I like the idea of a solid-colored wrap but not if the fabric gets all weird.  Or did Styling just do a really BAD job at the photo shoot?


----------



## Princess Pink

baysidebeauty said:


> Check out this wrap and tell me what you think - why is it wrapped all wrinkly and cr*ppy?  Is it because of the material (felted jersey - ?).  I like the idea of a solid-colored wrap but not if the fabric gets all weird.  Or did Styling just do a really BAD job at the photo shoot?



I don't think it looks that bad, anyway a lighter colored plain dress will be always obvious with wrinkles than the same style/fabric is a plain dark or print.

But speaking of bad styling jobs, can't believe they allowed this one to make it onto the website! Both the front and back views are dreadful!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Diane...ements%3D&eItemId=prod149910084&cmCat=product


----------



## Tamarind

sammix3 said:


> Wearing my new Melis in dove bloom teal.



sammi thanks so much for posting this.  Your photo convinced me to go for it.  I had been eyeing this dress for a few weeks now, and just took the plunge on saks.com.   

I loved it on their model but since I liked too many things on that particular model I was not sure if I was biased.  But it looked great on you too so this gave me the enabling 

It's been hit or miss for me with dvf so I am keeping my fingers crossed.  I really love how versatile this dress should be.  It's shown with boots but I can see taking it to a resort, too.


----------



## sammix3

Tamarind said:


> sammi thanks so much for posting this.  Your photo convinced me to go for it.  I had been eyeing this dress for a few weeks now, and just took the plunge on saks.com.
> 
> I loved it on their model but since I liked too many things on that particular model I was not sure if I was biased.  But it looked great on you too so this gave me the enabling
> 
> It's been hit or miss for me with dvf so I am keeping my fingers crossed.  I really love how versatile this dress should be.  It's shown with boots but I can see taking it to a resort, too.



Thank you for your kind words.  I'm sure you will look fabulous in it!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Anyone get any DVF at Saks F&F Sale?


----------



## Tamarind

Me...


----------



## Greentea

Tamarind said:


> Me...



Spill it!!!


----------



## rock_girl

Dukeprincess said:


> Anyone get any DVF at Saks F&F Sale?


 
Me too.... :ninja:


----------



## Tamarind

IT's this Melis dress -- 

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...3A6B8CA3FC8&Ntt=Melis+dress&N=0&bmUID=jFHNL1n


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Anyone get any DVF at Saks F&F Sale?


 Nope.


----------



## megt10

Tamarind said:


> IT's this Melis dress --
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...3A6B8CA3FC8&Ntt=Melis+dress&N=0&bmUID=jFHNL1n


 I love this dress, the colors are so pretty. I wish it was available in a longer style.


----------



## Tamarind

megt10 said:


> I love this dress, the colors are so pretty. I wish it was available in a longer style.



I think it's a little longer than the Reina.  (The Reina is short even on shorties like me.)  Have you tried it on?  You are so well proportioned that I think you could make this work.


----------



## megt10

Tamarind said:


> I think it's a little longer than the Reina. (The Reina is short even on shorties like me.) Have you tried it on? You are so well proportioned that I think you could make this work.


 No I haven't tried it on. It just looks so short on the model and the perfect length on Sammi that I am pretty sure that even if the rest of the dress was perfect it would still be too short on me.


----------



## megt10

My Maryn dress just arrived and it is really pretty and soft. It is a lot thinner than the Financier dress but kind of a similar style. I haven't tried it on yet but hopefully will a little later. http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product.jsp?itemId=prod149910097


----------



## Tamarind

megt10 said:


> No I haven't tried it on. It just looks so short on the model and the perfect length on Sammi that I am pretty sure that even if the rest of the dress was perfect it would still be too short on me.



That's true meg, I remember you are model-like tall.  I have the opposite problem, always having to guess how much longer something would fall on me.

I find that dvf isn't always consistent with size/length.  I've bought different Reinas in different prints and the fit varies.  The fleurette this year is also longer than last year.

The dress feels almost like a resort dress to me, so I think there is more leeway with how short one can rock it.  And you do have the legs for it -- I'm just saying


----------



## Dukeprincess

I cannot wait to see pictures of all of the new purchases ladies!


----------



## medicbean

i have ahem gone a bit nuts and have recently bought 6 new wraps.. woops..
3 were from the 30% DVF site, 1 from saks F&F and 2 from outlets..

incredibly excited to get them and will do a reveal when i have them all!!! eeeeek

cant wait to see what everyone else has up their sleeves?

xxxx


----------



## megt10

Tamarind said:


> That's true meg, I remember you are model-like tall. I have the opposite problem, always having to guess how much longer something would fall on me.
> 
> I find that dvf isn't always consistent with size/length. I've bought different Reinas in different prints and the fit varies. The fleurette this year is also longer than last year.
> 
> The dress feels almost like a resort dress to me, so I think there is more leeway with how short one can rock it. And you do have the legs for it -- I'm just saying


 Lol, thanks Tamarind. I am actually not all that tall just about 5'7" but my inseam is 34".



medicbean said:


> i have ahem gone a bit nuts and have recently bought 6 new wraps.. woops..
> 3 were from the 30% DVF site, 1 from saks F&F and 2 from outlets..
> 
> incredibly excited to get them and will do a reveal when i have them all!!! eeeeek
> 
> cant wait to see what everyone else has up their sleeves?
> 
> xxxx


 Oh, I can't wait to see what you got.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> I cannot wait to see pictures of all of the new purchases ladies!


 Have you purchased anything?


----------



## Tamarind

megt10 said:


> Lol, thanks Tamarind. I am actually not all that tall just about 5'7" but my inseam is 34".
> 
> 
> Oh, I can't wait to see what you got.



It's here, but I'm not sure if I'd keep it.  It's a little short on me, perhaps because I'm a little smaller on top than on the bottom.  I can't go up a size because the top would too big/V too deep.  What to do...what to do...

I will sit on it for a few days.

I think you are right that it would be a bit short on your frame.


----------



## baysidebeauty

Dukeprincess said:


> Anyone get any DVF at Saks F&F Sale?



No, but I did order with a Bloomies 25% code.  I got the Maizah in the beet color - I have this one in black and LOVE LOVE LOVE the cut of this dress on me!!   Also got the Reina in Orchid Swirl - I thought someone posted this season the Reina is cut longer, so I thought I'd give it a shot (when I tried on the Reina before it was too short), so we'll see.  If the Reina is wonky on me, I may use the Saks code to get the Julian in Orchid Swirl.


----------



## beagly911

Wore my Kova faux wrap today, shoes are CL New Simple


----------



## baysidebeauty

beagly911 said:


> Wore my Kova faux wrap today, shoes are CL New Simple


----------



## baysidebeauty

Wore my New Newsy in Dot Trio today - it is SO comfortable.   I really wish DVF would bring out more prints in this one :excl:


----------



## Dukeprincess

Very nice, *Beagly!*

  Saks is now 45% off DVF!  My SA says it is in store too, because DVF authorized 25% off all of her items PLUS the F&F code for a total of 45% off!


----------



## sammix3

Dukeprincess said:


> Very nice, *Beagly!*
> 
> Saks is now 45% off DVF!  My SA says it is in store too, because DVF authorized 25% off all of her items PLUS the F&F code for a total of 45% off!



Wait how do I get the 25% off in addition to F&F?  The items are just regular price online.  Can you please PM me your SA's info?


----------



## Dukeprincess

sammix3 said:


> Wait how do I get the 25% off in addition to F&F?  The items are just regular price online.  Can you please PM me your SA's info?



An SA at Saks in Chevy Chase, MD told me that DVF authorized an additional 25% off her items and this could be combined with the F&F discount.  Literally, when I posted this in here, the banner was on my screen announcing the exact same discount she spoke of, but now it is gone.

However, I know for a fact it is going on in-store, but I was hoping to evade the store and just do it online.  Sigh.


----------



## sammix3

Dukeprincess said:


> An SA at Saks in Chevy Chase, MD told me that DVF authorized an additional 25% off her items and this could be combined with the F&F discount.  Literally, when I posted this in here, the banner was on my screen announcing the exact same discount she spoke of, but now it is gone.
> 
> However, I know for a fact it is going on in-store, but I was hoping to evade the store and just do it online.  Sigh.



Guess I gotta call the store and place a phone order.  Thanks Duke!


----------



## Dukeprincess

medicbean said:


> i have ahem gone a bit nuts and have recently bought 6 new wraps.. woops..
> 3 were from the 30% DVF site, 1 from saks F&F and 2 from outlets..
> 
> incredibly excited to get them and will do a reveal when i have them all!!! eeeeek
> 
> cant wait to see what everyone else has up their sleeves?
> 
> xxxx



  Please do give us a fashion show!


----------



## st9988

DVF apparel is 25% off at Saks.com!! You can also apply the 20% off code for Friends and Family for additional savings! I couldn't resist.. I just bought 3 DVF dresses!!!  

Btw, you can get 5% cash back on your purchase at Saks.com if you go through E-BATE-S!


----------



## Dukeprincess

st9988 said:
			
		

> DVF apparel is 25% off at Saks.com!! You can also apply the 20% off code for Friends and Family for additional savings! I couldn't resist.. I just bought 3 DVF dresses!!!
> 
> Btw, you can get 5% cash back on your purchase at Saks.com if you go through E-BATE-S!



I bought some dresses too! That deal was unbelievable!


----------



## megt10

Tamarind said:
			
		

> It's here, but I'm not sure if I'd keep it.  It's a little short on me, perhaps because I'm a little smaller on top than on the bottom.  I can't go up a size because the top would too big/V too deep.  What to do...what to do...
> 
> I will sit on it for a few days.
> 
> I think you are right that it would be a bit short on your frame.



Post a pic


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:
			
		

> I bought some dresses too! That deal was unbelievable!



What did you get?


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Wore my Kova faux wrap today, shoes are CL New Simple



You look gorgeous


----------



## baysidebeauty

Thanks for posting the extra 25%!     When I looked at dresses yesterday, that deal wasn't there, but after I read about it here I checked again, and all the DVF dresses are marked down!  

I've been wanting to try a New Jeanne in black plus I ordered the Julian in Orchid Swirl (I ordered this print in Reina from Bloomies but I'll just keep the one I like better or fits/looks better).

Plus - 5% through E*ates


----------



## Coffee Addicted

Dukeprincess said:


> I bought some dresses too! That deal was unbelievable!


I wish they'd ship DvF to my country :sigh:


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> I bought some dresses too! That deal was unbelievable!



I tried to stay strong but went and bought a sweater dress. Still I had like 7 things in my cart and got down to 1.


----------



## medicbean

megt10 said:


> I tried to stay strong but went and bought a sweater dress. Still I had like 7 things in my cart and got down to 1.



 thats very impressive!! i bought another thing also - i mean at that price its hard to say no!


----------



## megt10

medicbean said:


> thats very impressive!! i bought another thing also - i mean at that price its hard to say no!


 Thank you but not really that impressive if you saw how much I already have that hasn't even been worn yet.:shame:


----------



## megt10

Today I am wearing for the first time my Sinopa Printed skirt in Slice Large Blue with my DVF Berit top. It is still pretty warm here so all I need this afternoon is a sweater. The shoes are Chanel from the Saks sale.


----------



## graceful

I tried on some DVF items at Saks and wanted to share!  For reference, I'm 5 feet tall and 115 pounds.  

Reina Dress 
-Loved the color, love the style but there was something about the way it fit me in the back that I did not like....but it is super cute.  Took it in my normal size 2.

Ruri Dress
-this fit perfect!! Really love the print! Took it in my normal size 2.  I bought this one.  Couldn't pass it up.

Alois V Neck Dress
-Very form fitting at the top, was too small for me in a 2 and would have loved to try it on in a 4 b/c I found it to be very flattering on except for the chest area.  My chest is a little bigger in this picture b/c I needed to pump but I think even after pumping, it would be too tight of fit.  Priced at $196.  

Ahiga Wrap Sweater 
-LOVED the color and the style.  Not sure if it fit me that well.  Seemed a little big in the P/S size.  I'm still thinking about this sweater though, it really was pretty!  


I don't have pictures of these but I did try on:

New Parlian Dress (they only had a size 4 and I think I would need to go down at least to a 2 if not a 0 b/c it seemed to fit big).  Great price on the dress, was on sale for $181 with an additional 20%.  

A brown and cream sleeveless wrap dress in a size 4 that just did not fit right.  It was a GREAT price, $150 plus 25% plus 20% off.  

The Gabi Dress in a red color in size 2.  Way too small for me.  The price was about $180 before the 20%.


----------



## rock_girl

megt10 said:


> Today I am wearing for the first time my Sinopa Printed skirt in Slice Large Blue with my DVF Berit top. It is still pretty warm here so all I need this afternoon is a sweater. The shoes are Chanel from the Saks sale.


 
Oh, Meg...I love the Sinopa on  you!  I am so glad you were able to find one!


----------



## rock_girl

beagly911 said:


> Wore my Kova faux wrap today, shoes are CL New Simple


 
Lookin' good B!


----------



## rock_girl

graceful said:


> I tried on some DVF items at Saks and wanted to share! For reference, I'm 5 feet tall and 115 pounds.
> 
> Reina Dress
> -Loved the color, love the style but there was something about the way it fit me in the back that I did not like....but it is super cute. Took it in my normal size 2.
> 
> Ruri Dress
> -this fit perfect!! Really love the print! Took it in my normal size 2. I bought this one. Couldn't pass it up.
> 
> Alois V Neck Dress
> -Very form fitting at the top, was too small for me in a 2 and would have loved to try it on in a 4 b/c I found it to be very flattering on except for the chest area. My chest is a little bigger in this picture b/c I needed to pump but I think even after pumping, it would be too tight of fit. Priced at $196.
> 
> Ahiga Wrap Sweater
> -LOVED the color and the style. Not sure if it fit me that well. Seemed a little big in the P/S size. I'm still thinking about this sweater though, it really was pretty!
> 
> 
> I don't have pictures of these but I did try on:
> 
> New Parlian Dress (they only had a size 4 and I think I would need to go down at least to a 2 if not a 0 b/c it seemed to fit big). Great price on the dress, was on sale for $181 with an additional 20%.
> 
> A brown and cream sleeveless wrap dress in a size 4 that just did not fit right. It was a GREAT price, $150 plus 25% plus 20% off.
> 
> The Gabi Dress in a red color in size 2. Way too small for me. The price was about $180 before the 20%.


 
Thanks for the intel!


----------



## megt10

rock_girl said:


> Oh, Meg...I love the Sinopa on you! I am so glad you were able to find one!


 Thanks so much Rock girl! I wouldn't have bought this if it wasn't for you. I got lots of compliments on it today. It really is such a pretty skirt.


graceful said:


> I tried on some DVF items at Saks and wanted to share! For reference, I'm 5 feet tall and 115 pounds.
> 
> Reina Dress
> -Loved the color, love the style but there was something about the way it fit me in the back that I did not like....but it is super cute. Took it in my normal size 2.
> 
> Ruri Dress
> -this fit perfect!! Really love the print! Took it in my normal size 2. I bought this one. Couldn't pass it up.
> 
> Alois V Neck Dress
> -Very form fitting at the top, was too small for me in a 2 and would have loved to try it on in a 4 b/c I found it to be very flattering on except for the chest area. My chest is a little bigger in this picture b/c I needed to pump but I think even after pumping, it would be too tight of fit. Priced at $196.
> 
> Ahiga Wrap Sweater
> -LOVED the color and the style. Not sure if it fit me that well. Seemed a little big in the P/S size. I'm still thinking about this sweater though, it really was pretty!
> 
> 
> I don't have pictures of these but I did try on:
> 
> New Parlian Dress (they only had a size 4 and I think I would need to go down at least to a 2 if not a 0 b/c it seemed to fit big). Great price on the dress, was on sale for $181 with an additional 20%.
> 
> A brown and cream sleeveless wrap dress in a size 4 that just did not fit right. It was a GREAT price, $150 plus 25% plus 20% off.
> 
> The Gabi Dress in a red color in size 2. Way too small for me. The price was about $180 before the 20%.


 I really love all the dresses on you. You look fabulous. I don't care for the sweater though, it is too big for you. Kinda looks like it swallowed you. Thanks for taking all the pics and for the sizing advice.


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> Today I am wearing for the first time my Sinopa Printed skirt in Slice Large Blue with my DVF Berit top. It is still pretty warm here so all I need this afternoon is a sweater. The shoes are Chanel from the Saks sale.



You look very classy and elegant, so of course I love this outfit! 



graceful said:


> I tried on some DVF items at Saks and wanted to share!  For reference, I'm 5 feet tall and 115 pounds.
> 
> Reina Dress
> -Loved the color, love the style but there was something about the way it fit me in the back that I did not like....but it is super cute.  Took it in my normal size 2.
> 
> Ruri Dress
> -this fit perfect!! Really love the print! Took it in my normal size 2.  I bought this one.  Couldn't pass it up.
> 
> Alois V Neck Dress
> -Very form fitting at the top, was too small for me in a 2 and would have loved to try it on in a 4 b/c I found it to be very flattering on except for the chest area.  My chest is a little bigger in this picture b/c I needed to pump but I think even after pumping, it would be too tight of fit.  Priced at $196.
> 
> Ahiga Wrap Sweater
> -LOVED the color and the style.  Not sure if it fit me that well.  Seemed a little big in the P/S size.  I'm still thinking about this sweater though, it really was pretty!
> 
> 
> I don't have pictures of these but I did try on:
> 
> New Parlian Dress (they only had a size 4 and I think I would need to go down at least to a 2 if not a 0 b/c it seemed to fit big).  Great price on the dress, was on sale for $181 with an additional 20%.
> 
> A brown and cream sleeveless wrap dress in a size 4 that just did not fit right.  It was a GREAT price, $150 plus 25% plus 20% off.
> 
> The Gabi Dress in a red color in size 2.  Way too small for me.  The price was about $180 before the 20%.



I am so jealous, you've got a great body!  You mean you actually had a baby and are still that small?


----------



## fieryfashionist

megt10 said:
			
		

> Today I am wearing for the first time my Sinopa Printed skirt in Slice Large Blue with my DVF Berit top. It is still pretty warm here so all I need this afternoon is a sweater. The shoes are Chanel from the Saks sale.



I love those shoes and you look fab!! 




			
				graceful said:
			
		

> I tried on some DVF items at Saks and wanted to share!  For reference, I'm 5 feet tall and 115 pounds.
> 
> Reina Dress
> -Loved the color, love the style but there was something about the way it fit me in the back that I did not like....but it is super cute.  Took it in my normal size 2.
> 
> Ruri Dress
> -this fit perfect!! Really love the print! Took it in my normal size 2.  I bought this one.  Couldn't pass it up.
> 
> Alois V Neck Dress
> -Very form fitting at the top, was too small for me in a 2 and would have loved to try it on in a 4 b/c I found it to be very flattering on except for the chest area.  My chest is a little bigger in this picture b/c I needed to pump but I think even after pumping, it would be too tight of fit.  Priced at $196.
> 
> Ahiga Wrap Sweater
> -LOVED the color and the style.  Not sure if it fit me that well.  Seemed a little big in the P/S size.  I'm still thinking about this sweater though, it really was pretty!
> 
> I don't have pictures of these but I did try on:
> 
> New Parlian Dress (they only had a size 4 and I think I would need to go down at least to a 2 if not a 0 b/c it seemed to fit big).  Great price on the dress, was on sale for $181 with an additional 20%.
> 
> A brown and cream sleeveless wrap dress in a size 4 that just did not fit right.  It was a GREAT price, $150 plus 25% plus 20% off.
> 
> The Gabi Dress in a red color in size 2.  Way too small for me.  The price was about $180 before the 20%.



A baby?  What not?!  DVF really suits you and I'm glad you brought the Ruri dress home!


----------



## fieryfashionist

medicbean said:
			
		

> i have ahem gone a bit nuts and have recently bought 6 new wraps.. woops..
> 3 were from the 30% DVF site, 1 from saks F&F and 2 from outlets..
> 
> incredibly excited to get them and will do a reveal when i have them all!!! eeeeek
> 
> cant wait to see what everyone else has up their sleeves?
> 
> xxxx



Hahaha.   Love you!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Desperately needed some pick me ups!

New Julian two dress in jigsaw purple (DVF f&f)!






The color is soo pretty and I really like the scale of the print... not too overwhelming!

NM exclusive (except Shopbop has it too!) Zarita in beet (purchased during a promotion)... LOVE this dress, LOVE this color... such a rich, saturated berry!









Went with my usual 4, which is comfortably loose but not too loose.  I think this style looks best when cut close enough to the body to show your shape, but not so close that it loses its elegance!
I def have an issue though, haha, cuz I also own this in navy and charcoal! 

Also have two more purchases to post when I get around to it!


----------



## Dukeprincess

fieryfashionist said:


> Desperately needed some pick me ups!
> 
> New Julian two dress in jigsaw purple (DVF f&f)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The color is soo pretty and I really like the scale of the print... not too overwhelming!
> 
> NM exclusive (except Shopbop has it too!) Zarita in beet (purchased during a promotion)... LOVE this dress, LOVE this color... such a rich, saturated berry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went with my usual 4, which is comfortably loose but not too loose.  I think this style looks best when cut close enough to the body to show your shape, but not so close that it loses its elegance!
> I def have an issue though, haha, cuz I also own this in navy and charcoal!
> 
> Also have two more purchases to post when I get around to it!



You look beautiful in both, but I adore that color Zarita on you!


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> You look very classy and elegant, so of course I love this outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> I am so jealous, you've got a great body!  You mean you actually had a baby and are still that small?


Thanks Duke, btw what did you end up getting?


fieryfashionist said:


> I love those shoes and you look fab!!
> 
> 
> 
> A baby?  What not?!  DVF really suits you and I'm glad you brought the Ruri dress home!


Thanks Fiery, these shoes are awesome. I totally love them, they are so comfortable.


fieryfashionist said:


> Desperately needed some pick me ups!
> 
> New Julian two dress in jigsaw purple (DVF f&f)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The color is soo pretty and I really like the scale of the print... not too overwhelming!
> 
> NM exclusive (except Shopbop has it too!) Zarita in beet (purchased during a promotion)... LOVE this dress, LOVE this color... such a rich, saturated berry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went with my usual 4, which is comfortably loose but not too loose.  I think this style looks best when cut close enough to the body to show your shape, but not so close that it loses its elegance!
> I def have an issue though, haha, cuz I also own this in navy and charcoal!
> 
> Also have two more purchases to post when I get around to it!


You look amazing. I love the Zarita, so wish this style worked for me.


----------



## Tamarind

The Zarita really suits you -- I can see why you have many colors.


----------



## AEGIS

Hi Ladies,

I have been gone for a long time but wanted to contribute.  Here I am in a skirt whose name I forgot


----------



## AEGIS

fieryfashionist said:


> Desperately needed some pick me ups!
> 
> New Julian two dress in jigsaw purple (DVF f&f)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The color is soo pretty and I really like the scale of the print... not too overwhelming!
> 
> NM exclusive (except Shopbop has it too!) Zarita in beet (purchased during a promotion)... LOVE this dress, LOVE this color... such a rich, saturated berry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went with my usual 4, which is comfortably loose but not too loose.  I think this style looks best when cut close enough to the body to show your shape, but not so close that it loses its elegance!
> I def have an issue though, haha, cuz I also own this in navy and charcoal!
> 
> Also have two more purchases to post when I get around to it!



you look fantastic.  i think i want this dress in white for graduation.


----------



## AEGIS

Dukeprincess said:


> Very nice, *Beagly!*
> 
> Saks is now 45% off DVF!  My SA says it is in store too, because DVF authorized 25% off all of her items PLUS the F&F code for a total of 45% off!




oh man is it too late for this? there is a skirt i wanted. darn it!

wait--i saw the skirt at bloomies. nm


----------



## sammix3

fieryfashionist said:


> Desperately needed some pick me ups!
> 
> New Julian two dress in jigsaw purple (DVF f&f)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The color is soo pretty and I really like the scale of the print... not too overwhelming!
> 
> NM exclusive (except Shopbop has it too!) Zarita in beet (purchased during a promotion)... LOVE this dress, LOVE this color... such a rich, saturated berry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went with my usual 4, which is comfortably loose but not too loose.  I think this style looks best when cut close enough to the body to show your shape, but not so close that it loses its elegance!
> I def have an issue though, haha, cuz I also own this in navy and charcoal!
> 
> Also have two more purchases to post when I get around to it!



Love both of these dresses on you!  And not to mention the Chanel flap too!


----------



## sammix3

AEGIS said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I have been gone for a long time but wanted to contribute.  Here I am in a skirt whose name I forgot



We missed you!  And that skirt is so fun!


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Today I am wearing for the first time my Sinopa Printed skirt in Slice Large Blue with my DVF Berit top. It is still pretty warm here so all I need this afternoon is a sweater. The shoes are Chanel from the Saks sale.



You always have the best outfits!  So jealous!



graceful said:


> I tried on some DVF items at Saks and wanted to share!  For reference, I'm 5 feet tall and 115 pounds.
> 
> Reina Dress
> -Loved the color, love the style but there was something about the way it fit me in the back that I did not like....but it is super cute.  Took it in my normal size 2.
> 
> Ruri Dress
> -this fit perfect!! Really love the print! Took it in my normal size 2.  I bought this one.  Couldn't pass it up.
> 
> Alois V Neck Dress
> -Very form fitting at the top, was too small for me in a 2 and would have loved to try it on in a 4 b/c I found it to be very flattering on except for the chest area.  My chest is a little bigger in this picture b/c I needed to pump but I think even after pumping, it would be too tight of fit.  Priced at $196.
> 
> Ahiga Wrap Sweater
> -LOVED the color and the style.  Not sure if it fit me that well.  Seemed a little big in the P/S size.  I'm still thinking about this sweater though, it really was pretty!
> 
> 
> I don't have pictures of these but I did try on:
> 
> New Parlian Dress (they only had a size 4 and I think I would need to go down at least to a 2 if not a 0 b/c it seemed to fit big).  Great price on the dress, was on sale for $181 with an additional 20%.
> 
> A brown and cream sleeveless wrap dress in a size 4 that just did not fit right.  It was a GREAT price, $150 plus 25% plus 20% off.
> 
> The Gabi Dress in a red color in size 2.  Way too small for me.  The price was about $180 before the 20%.



Thank you for all the eye candy.  You look great in all of them!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Dukeprincess said:
			
		

> You look beautiful in both, but I adore that color Zarita on you!



Aww, thank you!!   The color is soo pretty! 




			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> Thanks Duke, btw what did you end up getting?
> 
> Thanks Fiery, these shoes are awesome. I totally love them, they are so comfortable.
> 
> You look amazing. I love the Zarita, so wish this style worked for me.



You're welcome!   Chanel shoes are comfy... the few I own certainly are!  I'm sure you'd look great in the Zarita... but if it isn't your fave style, there are so many others that look fantastic on you! 




			
				Tamarind said:
			
		

> The Zarita really suits you -- I can see why you have many colors.



Thanks so much! 




			
				AEGIS said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I have been gone for a long time but wanted to contribute.  Here I am in a skirt whose name I forgot



Oooooh, that skirt looks all kinds of fab on you!! 




			
				AEGIS said:
			
		

> you look fantastic.  i think i want this dress in white for graduation.



Aww, thank you!   I think this dress is just so pretty in any color... if you get the white, you must post pics! 




			
				sammix3 said:
			
		

> Love both of these dresses on you!  And not to mention the Chanel flap too!



Aww, thank you!!   That's my mini mini flap... it's so cute!


----------



## medicbean

fieryfashionist said:
			
		

> Desperately needed some pick me ups!
> 
> New Julian two dress in jigsaw purple (DVF f&f)!
> 
> The color is soo pretty and I really like the scale of the print... not too overwhelming!
> 
> NM exclusive (except Shopbop has it too!) Zarita in beet (purchased during a promotion)... LOVE this dress, LOVE this color... such a rich, saturated berry!
> 
> Went with my usual 4, which is comfortably loose but not too loose.  I think this style looks best when cut close enough to the body to show your shape, but not so close that it loses its elegance!
> I def have an issue though, haha, cuz I also own this in navy and charcoal!
> 
> Also have two more purchases to post when I get around to it!



Stunner - cant wait to take you out


----------



## medicbean

megt10 said:
			
		

> Today I am wearing for the first time my Sinopa Printed skirt in Slice Large Blue with my DVF Berit top. It is still pretty warm here so all I need this afternoon is a sweater. The shoes are Chanel from the Saks sale.



You look lovely - shoes are super cute!


----------



## beagly911

Dukeprincess said:


> Anyone a size 14 and want to be dress twins with the lovely *Butterfly*? Black swirls! $180
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Diane-von-F...6605?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item2a2410a35d


 It arrived today!!!  So excited...will try it this weekend!!


----------



## beagly911

baysidebeauty said:


>


Thanks bayside!!



Dukeprincess said:


> Very nice, *Beagly!*
> 
> Saks is now 45% off DVF! My SA says it is in store too, because DVF authorized 25% off all of her items PLUS the F&F code for a total of 45% off!


Thank you dukeprincess!!



megt10 said:


> You look gorgeous


Aww thanks meg!!


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Today I am wearing for the first time my Sinopa Printed skirt in Slice Large Blue with my DVF Berit top. It is still pretty warm here so all I need this afternoon is a sweater. The shoes are Chanel from the Saks sale.


 Oh fabulous look meg!!!


----------



## beagly911

graceful said:


> I tried on some DVF items at Saks and wanted to share! For reference, I'm 5 feet tall and 115 pounds.
> 
> Reina Dress
> -Loved the color, love the style but there was something about the way it fit me in the back that I did not like....but it is super cute. Took it in my normal size 2.
> 
> Ruri Dress
> -this fit perfect!! Really love the print! Took it in my normal size 2. I bought this one. Couldn't pass it up.
> 
> Alois V Neck Dress
> -Very form fitting at the top, was too small for me in a 2 and would have loved to try it on in a 4 b/c I found it to be very flattering on except for the chest area. My chest is a little bigger in this picture b/c I needed to pump but I think even after pumping, it would be too tight of fit. Priced at $196.
> 
> Ahiga Wrap Sweater
> -LOVED the color and the style. Not sure if it fit me that well. Seemed a little big in the P/S size. I'm still thinking about this sweater though, it really was pretty!
> 
> 
> I don't have pictures of these but I did try on:
> 
> New Parlian Dress (they only had a size 4 and I think I would need to go down at least to a 2 if not a 0 b/c it seemed to fit big). Great price on the dress, was on sale for $181 with an additional 20%.
> 
> A brown and cream sleeveless wrap dress in a size 4 that just did not fit right. It was a GREAT price, $150 plus 25% plus 20% off.
> 
> The Gabi Dress in a red color in size 2. Way too small for me. The price was about $180 before the 20%.


Ok I love the first and third!! but the others look great too...of couse with your figure nothing would look bad!!!


----------



## beagly911

fieryfashionist said:


> Desperately needed some pick me ups!
> 
> New Julian two dress in jigsaw purple (DVF f&f)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The color is soo pretty and I really like the scale of the print... not too overwhelming!
> 
> NM exclusive (except Shopbop has it too!) Zarita in beet (purchased during a promotion)... LOVE this dress, LOVE this color... such a rich, saturated berry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went with my usual 4, which is comfortably loose but not too loose. I think this style looks best when cut close enough to the body to show your shape, but not so close that it loses its elegance!
> I def have an issue though, haha, cuz I also own this in navy and charcoal!
> 
> Also have two more purchases to post when I get around to it!


Oh I love them both!!! I so wish I could do the lace!!! It is incredible!!


----------



## beagly911

AEGIS said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I have been gone for a long time but wanted to contribute. Here I am in a skirt whose name I forgot


Oh love the skirt Aegis!!!  Your top is lovely too...um as a shoe wh(*** which ones are you wearing????


----------



## baysidebeauty

Is there a code for the DVF site 30% off - ?


----------



## megt10

AEGIS said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I have been gone for a long time but wanted to contribute. Here I am in a skirt whose name I forgot


 Love the skirt Aegis. Glad to see you here 


sammix3 said:


> You always have the best outfits! So jealous!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for all the eye candy. You look great in all of them!


 Thanks Sammi.


fieryfashionist said:


> Aww, thank you!!  The color is soo pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome!  Chanel shoes are comfy... the few I own certainly are! I'm sure you'd look great in the Zarita... but if it isn't your fave style, there are so many others that look fantastic on you!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooh, that skirt looks all kinds of fab on you!!
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, thank you!  I think this dress is just so pretty in any color... if you get the white, you must post pics!
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, thank you!!  That's my mini mini flap... it's so cute!


 I love the Zarita and wanted it but it just doesn't fit me. I have such a broad back and shoulders that between the cut and the material even a size 8 didn't fit across the back and shoulders. My normal dress size is a 2 in a sheath dress.


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Oh fabulous look meg!!!


 


beagly911 said:


> It arrived today!!! So excited...will try it this weekend!!


 Thanks so much Beagly! I can't wait to see your new dress on you.


medicbean said:


> You look lovely - shoes are super cute!


 Thank you.


----------



## ncch

Does this seasons branitta hi low dress run the same sizewise as the pauwau bis sweater dress from last year?  One site says size down, another says true to size.  

The one on the left is the branitta and the right is the pauwau.  It seems almost the same?

Thanks!


----------



## graceful

Wow, thanks so much for the compliments ladies! And thanks for the feedback on the sweater, I will not be going back to get it.  I do have a return at Saks today so I may try on the Reina dress again in a larger size to see if it will fit better.

Oh, I did have a baby but it was over 7 months ago.    You all made me feel really good!


----------



## graceful

fieryfashionist said:


> Desperately needed some pick me ups!
> 
> New Julian two dress in jigsaw purple (DVF f&f)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The color is soo pretty and I really like the scale of the print... not too overwhelming!
> 
> NM exclusive (except Shopbop has it too!) Zarita in beet (purchased during a promotion)... LOVE this dress, LOVE this color... such a rich, saturated berry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went with my usual 4, which is comfortably loose but not too loose. I think this style looks best when cut close enough to the body to show your shape, but not so close that it loses its elegance!
> I def have an issue though, haha, cuz I also own this in navy and charcoal!
> 
> Also have two more purchases to post when I get around to it!


 
Love both dresses on you, but that Zarita is incredible.  The color and fit is amazing on you!


----------



## Tamarind

So I returned the Melis dress after much consideration.  With the extra discount many sizes have sold out on saks.com.  There will be a 0 making its way back there in a few days...

I am really bummed it didn't work out for me.  Such a great price.


----------



## graceful

megt10 said:


> Today I am wearing for the first time my Sinopa Printed skirt in Slice Large Blue with my DVF Berit top. It is still pretty warm here so all I need this afternoon is a sweater. The shoes are Chanel from the Saks sale.


 
I LOVE those shoes!!  And that skirt is so pretty on you!  You look great.


----------



## terebina786

I've been looking into getting DVF silk dresses. I was just wondering how they fit?  There's one I like Saks right now but the largest size is a 10 (Reara) but the cut of the dress looks forgiving so I may be able to pull it off.  Do these dresses have any give?

These are the dresses I'm considering:
Desdemona: http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...stenberg&N=4294912394+306418059&bmUID=jFUMV3T

Reara (absolutely LOVE green): http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...stenberg&N=4294912394+306418059&bmUID=jFUMV6m

Do some dresses stop at a size 10?  I'm not even sure what I am size wise I can wear anything from a 10 to a 14 depending on the cut and fabric.


----------



## Dukeprincess

terebina786 said:


> I've been looking into getting DVF silk dresses. I was just wondering how they fit?  There's one I like Saks right now but the largest size is a 10 (Reara) but the cut of the dress looks forgiving so I may be able to pull it off.  Do these dresses have any give?
> 
> These are the dresses I'm considering:
> Desdemona: http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...stenberg&N=4294912394+306418059&bmUID=jFUMV3T
> 
> Reara (absolutely LOVE green): http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...stenberg&N=4294912394+306418059&bmUID=jFUMV6m
> 
> Do some dresses stop at a size 10?  I'm not even sure what I am size wise I can wear anything from a 10 to a 14 depending on the cut and fabric.



No, DVF goes up to a size 14 typically.  How are you shaped?  Curvy? Slim?  How tall?  That will give me (and the other ladies) some info so we can help you with sizing.

I am 5'8, pretty slim upperbody, but huge rear and hips.  I can wear between a 6-10 in DVF depending on the dress.  However, I am usually a solid 6 or 8 in wraps and 6 in the drop waist styles.


----------



## terebina786

Dukeprincess said:


> No, DVF goes up to a size 14 typically. How are you shaped? Curvy? Slim? How tall? That will give me (and the other ladies) some info so we can help you with sizing.
> 
> I am 5'8, pretty slim upperbody, but huge rear and hips. I can wear between a 6-10 in DVF depending on the dress. However, I am usually a solid 6 or 8 in wraps and 6 in the drop waist styles.


 
Definitely curvy... about 5'6, I have a smaller upper body but my hips and butt are kinda on the bigger side, that's the area I need the give in which I don't think the 10 would give.  I think I'm kind definitely wanting the steel blue Desdemona (salivating over the thought of all the shoes I could pair it with) but now I dunno if I should get a 12 or 14.  I figure 14's better since I'd rather it be looser but I dunno.


----------



## rock_girl

fieryfashionist said:


> Desperately needed some pick me ups!
> 
> New Julian two dress in jigsaw purple (DVF f&f)!  The color is soo pretty and I really like the scale of the print... not too overwhelming!
> 
> NM exclusive (except Shopbop has it too!) Zarita in beet (purchased during a promotion)... LOVE this dress, LOVE this color... such a rich, saturated berry!


 
I like the New Julian on you!  I agree with what you said about the scale of the print...that is often why I will not purchase a pattern.

I love the Zarita on you...the style and color are perfection!  I wish it looked like that on my frame!  



AEGIS said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I have been gone for a long time but wanted to contribute. Here I am in a skirt whose name I forgot.


 
Oh, I love this skirt.  It looks amazing on you!


----------



## neko-chan

Of course there is no 0S left in the Atira at Saks :cry:

HEARTBREAKING


----------



## AEGIS

sammix3 said:


> We missed you!  And that skirt is so fun!



Thanks hon! I've missed yall too. But I am trying not to shop as much.  



fieryfashionist said:


> Oooooh, that skirt looks all kinds of fab on you!!



thank you! i also have it in a dark blue with pink underlay. it's great!



beagly911 said:


> Oh love the skirt Aegis!!!  Your top is lovely too...um as a shoe wh(*** which ones are you wearing????



I am wearing my 120mm leopard Madame Butterfly and the top is Vince.  





megt10 said:


> Love the skirt Aegis. Glad to see you here



thanks Meg!


----------



## audmed

Hi ladies has anyone seen the brooke cardigan (in the mustard shade) on sale anywhere? saks had it on for 244 but of course sold out.  i need it in the p/s size. TIA


----------



## Dukeprincess

terebina786 said:


> Definitely curvy... about 5'6, I have a smaller upper body but my hips and butt are kinda on the bigger side, that's the area I need the give in which I don't think the 10 would give.  I think I'm kind definitely wanting the steel blue Desdemona (salivating over the thought of all the shoes I could pair it with) but now I dunno if I should get a 12 or 14.  I figure 14's better since I'd rather it be looser but I dunno.



  Yay, my curvy sister!  I think you might be fine with the 12.  Her silk items tend to fit a bit loose.  I think if you get a 14, it might be too big up top.

*AEGIS:*  That skirt is incredible!


----------



## Greentea

SOO glad I waited on the New Jeanne in the Chain Link print! - Got a great deal at the Saks F&F sale, and free shipping!


----------



## Greentea

AEGIS said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I have been gone for a long time but wanted to contribute.  Here I am in a skirt whose name I forgot



Super cute!


----------



## Tamarind

the deal at dvf at saks.com is just killing me.  Does anyone have the Dora dress?  It looks looser than the one on the shopbop model.  Anyway I just ordered it in bright emerald.  Totally hoping it will work this time since i had to return the Melis.
     Greentea you are so lucky to find something you know will work.  The chain link is really versatile -- I have it in the Reina and I wear it a lot.


----------



## AEGIS

Greentea said:


> Super cute!





thanks Greentea!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Greentea said:


> SOO glad I waited on the New Jeanne in the Chain Link print! - Got a great deal at the Saks F&F sale, and free shipping!



*Phiphi* and I both got that one too!  Triplets!


----------



## AEGIS

Dukeprincess said:


> Yay, my curvy sister!  I think you might be fine with the 12.  Her silk items tend to fit a bit loose.  I think if you get a 14, it might be too big up top.
> 
> *AEGIS:*  That skirt is incredible!





thanks Duke. 

i see the skirt i wanted is indeed at Saks....and the Zarita in ivory which I want for graduation. uh oh.


----------



## baysidebeauty

terebina786 said:


> I've been looking into getting DVF silk dresses. I was just wondering how they fit?  There's one I like Saks right now but the largest size is a 10 (Reara) but the cut of the dress looks forgiving so I may be able to pull it off.  Do these dresses have any give?
> 
> These are the dresses I'm considering:
> Desdemona: http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...stenberg&N=4294912394+306418059&bmUID=jFUMV3T
> 
> Reara (absolutely LOVE green): http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...stenberg&N=4294912394+306418059&bmUID=jFUMV6m
> 
> Do some dresses stop at a size 10?  I'm not even sure what I am size wise I can wear anything from a 10 to a 14 depending on the cut and fabric.



DVF goes up to size 14.  Sizing is all over the place, depends on the cut of the dress.  I'm a 14 in wraps but a 10 in some of the shirtdresses (e.g. Golda), and some 14's are too small.


----------



## baysidebeauty

fieryfashionist said:


> Desperately needed some pick me ups!
> 
> New Julian two dress in jigsaw purple (DVF f&f)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The color is soo pretty and I really like the scale of the print... not too overwhelming!
> 
> NM exclusive (except Shopbop has it too!) Zarita in beet (purchased during a promotion)... LOVE this dress, LOVE this color... such a rich, saturated berry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went with my usual 4, which is comfortably loose but not too loose.  I think this style looks best when cut close enough to the body to show your shape, but not so close that it loses its elegance!
> I def have an issue though, haha, cuz I also own this in navy and charcoal!
> 
> Also have two more purchases to post when I get around to it!



Those look fantastic on you!!  I've been hemming and hawing over the Jigsaw, I think you just pushed me over the edge


----------



## baysidebeauty

megt10 said:


> Today I am wearing for the first time my Sinopa Printed skirt in Slice Large Blue with my DVF Berit top. It is still pretty warm here so all I need this afternoon is a sweater. The shoes are Chanel from the Saks sale.



Meg, you look so put-together as always!


----------



## Greentea

Dukeprincess said:


> *Phiphi* and I both got that one too!  Triplets!



LOVE that! We have to do a triple reveal! Since I live a mostly casual lifestyle (I don't work in an office,) I think this print can be dressed down easily with a denim jacket and tall wedge boots or booties.


----------



## beagly911

My new DVF is here!! (shown here with an Ann Taylor wrap dress!)


----------



## baysidebeauty

beagly911 said:


> My new DVF is here!! (shown here with an Ann Taylor wrap dress!)



You will LOVE that Black Swirl wrap!  The first day I wore mine I received so many compliments on it!


----------



## terebina786

Thanks everyone for your help. I just placed an order for the Atira dress in Orchid... I was debating between the Atira and the Desdemona but the Atira won out because I have enough dark dresses.  I can't wait to wear it out!


----------



## Greentea

beagly911 said:


> My new DVF is here!! (shown here with an Ann Taylor wrap dress!)



Beautiful! Enjoy!


----------



## Cullinan

Greentea said:


> Beautiful! Enjoy!




Ditto!


----------



## megt10

graceful said:


> I LOVE those shoes!!  And that skirt is so pretty on you!  You look great.


Thanks so much Graceful.


terebina786 said:


> I've been looking into getting DVF silk dresses. I was just wondering how they fit?  There's one I like Saks right now but the largest size is a 10 (Reara) but the cut of the dress looks forgiving so I may be able to pull it off.  Do these dresses have any give?
> 
> These are the dresses I'm considering:
> Desdemona: http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...stenberg&N=4294912394+306418059&bmUID=jFUMV3T
> 
> Reara (absolutely LOVE green): http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...stenberg&N=4294912394+306418059&bmUID=jFUMV6m
> 
> Do some dresses stop at a size 10?  I'm not even sure what I am size wise I can wear anything from a 10 to a 14 depending on the cut and fabric.


I have and love the Reara actually I have a few of them. The fabric doesn't give that much, not like the jersey silk. It is quite loose at the top which works for me since I have a broad back and shoulders. I had to have a snap added to avoid a wardrobe malfunction. The hips are quite fitted however again this works for me because I have no butt and small hips. 


Greentea said:


> SOO glad I waited on the New Jeanne in the Chain Link print! - Got a great deal at the Saks F&F sale, and free shipping!


Oh congrats I do hope you post pics. I know it will look awesome on you. Yes this is really easy to dress down.


baysidebeauty said:


> Meg, you look so put-together as always!


Thank you bayside.


beagly911 said:


> My new DVF is here!! (shown here with an Ann Taylor wrap dress!)


I can't wait to see this on you.


----------



## beagly911

baysidebeauty said:


> You will LOVE that Black Swirl wrap! The first day I wore mine I received so many compliments on it!


Thank you bayside, I can't wait to wear it!



Greentea said:


> Beautiful! Enjoy!


Thanks Greentea, I just love the pattern.



megt10 said:


> Thanks so much Graceful.
> 
> I have and love the Reara actually I have a few of them. The fabric doesn't give that much, not like the jersey silk. It is quite loose at the top which works for me since I have a broad back and shoulders. I had to have a snap added to avoid a wardrobe malfunction. The hips are quite fitted however again this works for me because I have no butt and small hips.
> 
> Oh congrats I do hope you post pics. I know it will look awesome on you. Yes this is really easy to dress down.
> 
> Thank you bayside.
> 
> I can't wait to see this on you.


Thanks meg, I can't wait to wear it!  Not sure if I'm going to wear the DVF or the AT first...depends on the weather as the AT is a little thicker/heavier.


----------



## megt10

It is still warm weather here and yesterday I wore the Edna dress in Silver Grey/Neon Tangerine. This was the first time I wore it. It is a little short but I am sending it to the cleaners to have the hem taken down. This dress needed a cami because even though I sized down to a 0 in this one it is still really voluminous up top. Unlike the flowered Edna it does not have a slip built in which makes run larger. In the flowered version I took my normal size.


----------



## Greentea

megt10 said:


> It is still warm weather here and yesterday I wore the Edna dress in Silver Grey/Neon Tangerine. This was the first time I wore it. It is a little short but I am sending it to the cleaners to have the hem taken down. This dress needed a cami because even though I sized down to a 0 in this one it is still really voluminous up top. Unlike the flowered Edna it does not have a slip built in which makes run larger. In the flowered version I took my normal size.



I love these colors on you!! So cute - and the shoes are fierce!


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> I love these colors on you!! So cute - and the shoes are fierce!


 Thanks Greentea. I so love these shoes. They are one of my new favorites. They are actually comfortable and easy to walk in. This is my second pair, I got the peacock and black version first and loved them so much I had to get them in black as well.


----------



## baysidebeauty

Here are my recent acquisitions:

Julian in Orchid Swirl.  I'm on the fence - not sure if I'm wearing the print or the print is wearing me :shame:   What do you guys think:







Maizah in Beet.  Love this dress - have it in black, it's a good cut in a sheath for my larger frame.  It's a spring/summer dress, though due to the short sleeves.  Wish it were lined though - no reason not to line it, it's twill, so that's my one beef about this one.


----------



## baysidebeauty

Not brand-new for me, thought I'd post while I've got the camera out  

Jeanne in Stone Buds Magenta:








Jeanne in Black Swirl (have only seen this pattern in the Jeanne at Bloomies, otherwise it's available in the Julian).  This dress has gotten SO MANY compliments when I've worn it, and I just love it!


----------



## baysidebeauty

megt10 said:


> It is still warm weather here and yesterday I wore the Edna dress in Silver Grey/Neon Tangerine. This was the first time I wore it. It is a little short but I am sending it to the cleaners to have the hem taken down. This dress needed a cami because even though I sized down to a 0 in this one it is still really voluminous up top. Unlike the flowered Edna it does not have a slip built in which makes run larger. In the flowered version I took my normal size.



You look great in the Edna!  I like the length on you, it shows off your legs beautifully


----------



## baysidebeauty

Received my Saks order today.  I'm returning the Jeanne in black.  I'm very disappointed in the fabric.  I knew it isn't silk when I ordered, but still I didn't expect such a cheap-feeling (and kind of cheap-looking) fabric.    I have much less expensive polyester dresses that feel and look by far nicer than this one.


----------



## megt10

baysidebeauty said:


> Here are my recent acquisitions:
> 
> Julian in Orchid Swirl. I'm on the fence - not sure if I'm wearing the print or the print is wearing me :shame: What do you guys think:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maizah in Beet. Love this dress - have it in black, it's a good cut in a sheath for my larger frame. It's a spring/summer dress, though due to the short sleeves. Wish it were lined though - no reason not to line it, it's twill, so that's my one beef about this one.


 I love the Julian in Orchid swirl on you Bayside. It is a great print I don't think it is overwhelming at all.


baysidebeauty said:


> Not brand-new for me, thought I'd post while I've got the camera out
> 
> Jeanne in Stone Buds Magenta:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeanne in Black Swirl (have only seen this pattern in the Jeanne at Bloomies, otherwise it's available in the Julian). This dress has gotten SO MANY compliments when I've worn it, and I just love it!


 Love these too. You wear this style so well.


baysidebeauty said:


> You look great in the Edna! I like the length on you, it shows off your legs beautifully


 Thank you so much. I will be more comfortable when it is a couple inches longer. Then I won't have to keep pulling it down.


baysidebeauty said:


> Received my Saks order today. I'm returning the Jeanne in black. I'm very disappointed in the fabric. I knew it isn't silk when I ordered, but still I didn't expect such a cheap-feeling (and kind of cheap-looking) fabric.  I have much less expensive polyester dresses that feel and look by far nicer than this one.


 I have read that review of the non silk wrap dress before. So I always steered away from it, now for sure I will.


----------



## Dukeprincess

My goodies from Saks are here! I took a long hiatus from wraps, but these were too gorgeous not to buy!

New Jeanne in Spotted Clouds






New Jeanne in Medium Chain Link


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> My goodies from Saks are here! I took a long hiatus from wraps, but these were too gorgeous not to buy!
> 
> New Jeanne in Spotted Clouds
> 
> 
> View attachment 1918683
> 
> 
> 
> New Jeanne in Medium Chain Link
> 
> 
> View attachment 1918684


 Love them both on you. I thought about the Spotted Clouds it is so pretty and already own the Chain Link. Your dresses arrived really fast. My Kievel Sweater dress is set to arrive on Tuesday. I then went back to Saks and got the Branitta Hi-Lo Sweater Dress in Roseberry and the Iliana Silk Top GRASS SILHOUETTES PINK, just couldn't stop thinking about the top. They should arrive Wednesday. Not sure if either sweater dress will be a keeper but they were both so pretty I had to at least try them.


----------



## Cullinan

Dukeprincess said:


> My goodies from Saks are here! I took a long hiatus from wraps, but these were too gorgeous not to buy!
> 
> New Jeanne in Spotted Clouds
> 
> 
> View attachment 1918683
> 
> 
> 
> New Jeanne in Medium Chain Link
> 
> 
> View attachment 1918684



They both look fabulous - enjoy wearing them!,

Perfect choices for you...


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> It is still warm weather here and yesterday I wore the Edna dress in Silver Grey/Neon Tangerine. This was the first time I wore it. It is a little short but I am sending it to the cleaners to have the hem taken down. This dress needed a cami because even though I sized down to a 0 in this one it is still really voluminous up top. Unlike the flowered Edna it does not have a slip built in which makes run larger. In the flowered version I took my normal size.



You look lovely!



baysidebeauty said:


> Here are my recent acquisitions:
> 
> Julian in Orchid Swirl.  I'm on the fence - not sure if I'm wearing the print or the print is wearing me :shame:   What do you guys think:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maizah in Beet.  Love this dress - have it in black, it's a good cut in a sheath for my larger frame.  It's a spring/summer dress, though due to the short sleeves.  Wish it were lined though - no reason not to line it, it's twill, so that's my one beef about this one.





baysidebeauty said:


> Not brand-new for me, thought I'd post while I've got the camera out
> 
> Jeanne in Stone Buds Magenta:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeanne in Black Swirl (have only seen this pattern in the Jeanne at Bloomies, otherwise it's available in the Julian).  This dress has gotten SO MANY compliments when I've worn it, and I just love it!



Wow,  I really love all of your new dresses!


----------



## ncch

megt10 said:
			
		

> Love them both on you. I thought about the Spotted Clouds it is so pretty and already own the Chain Link. Your dresses arrived really fast. My Kievel Sweater dress is set to arrive on Tuesday. I then went back to Saks and got the Branitta Hi-Lo Sweater Dress in Roseberry and the Iliana Silk Top GRASS SILHOUETTES PINK, just couldn't stop thinking about the top. They should arrive Wednesday. Not sure if either sweater dress will be a keeper but they were both so pretty I had to at least try them.



Megt10,

Did you get the branitta dress in your regular size?  Wasn't sure if I should order a size smaller or get my regular size.  Are the Details similar to the pauwau bis dress From last fall?  Would you mind posting some pictures?  Thanks!


----------



## ncch

Dukeprincess said:
			
		

> My goodies from Saks are here! I took a long hiatus from wraps, but these were too gorgeous not to buy!
> 
> New Jeanne in Spotted Clouds
> 
> New Jeanne in Medium Chain Link



Love this spotted clouds print!  Wish they had it in my size~


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> Love them both on you. I thought about the Spotted Clouds it is so pretty and already own the Chain Link. Your dresses arrived really fast. My Kievel Sweater dress is set to arrive on Tuesday. I then went back to Saks and got the Branitta Hi-Lo Sweater Dress in Roseberry and the Iliana Silk Top GRASS SILHOUETTES PINK, just couldn't stop thinking about the top. They should arrive Wednesday. Not sure if either sweater dress will be a keeper but they were both so pretty I had to at least try them.



Looks like someone couldn't stay away from DVF either! 



Cullinan said:


> They both look fabulous - enjoy wearing them!,
> 
> Perfect choices for you...



Thank you so much for your sweet compliment!


----------



## Dukeprincess

ncch said:


> Love this spotted clouds print!  Wish they had it in my size~



Thank you!


----------



## Cullinan

Dukeprincess said:


> Looks like someone couldn't stay away from DVF either!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for your sweet compliment!




You're welcome..I wish I could look so good in such lovely dresses but I'm lacking in curves lol

As long as my New Man doesn't mind - I think he wants to help to build me up, as I'm so fragile..


----------



## Dukeprincess

Cullinan said:


> You're welcome..I wish I could look so good in such lovely dresses but I'm lacking in curves lol
> 
> As long as my New Man doesn't mind - I think he wants to help to build me up, as I'm so fragile..



You don't need curves!  There is a DVF for all body types!


----------



## Cullinan

Dukeprincess said:


> You don't need curves!  There is a DVF for all body types!




I'm afraid I'm like a twig (83/4 pounds due to illness)

I would slither through of them.,

Even my jeans fell down in the street last year so I sold them!


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> You look lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I really love all of your new dresses!


Thanks Duke. I do love this style. 


ncch said:


> Megt10,
> 
> Did you get the branitta dress in your regular size? Wasn't sure if I should order a size smaller or get my regular size. Are the Details similar to the pauwau bis dress From last fall? Would you mind posting some pictures? Thanks!


 I will post pics when it arrives. It won't be here until Wednesday. I took this in an extra small which is usually what I take in sweater dresses. I didn't try on nor do I have any dress like this so I am not sure how it will fit but it looks like sizing down would be advised. 


Dukeprincess said:


> Looks like someone couldn't stay away from DVF either!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for your sweet compliment!


 Oh I know, I am a work in progress. I wanted 7 different things got less than half of them. On the up side I at least went for things that I don't have anything similar. I do love sweater dresses with boots in the Fall and Winter here.


----------



## baysidebeauty

Dukeprincess said:


> My goodies from Saks are here! I took a long hiatus from wraps, but these were too gorgeous not to buy!
> 
> New Jeanne in Spotted Clouds
> 
> 
> View attachment 1918683
> 
> 
> 
> New Jeanne in Medium Chain Link
> 
> 
> View attachment 1918684



You look great in these!


----------



## Cullinan

megt10 said:


> Thanks Duke. I do love this style.
> 
> I will post pics when it arrives. It won't be here until Wednesday. I took this in an extra small which is usually what I take in sweater dresses. I didn't try on nor do I have any dress like this so I am not sure how it will fit but it looks like sizing down would be



Can't wait to see the pics - such lovely dresses-sigh...


----------



## megt10

Cullinan said:


> Can't wait to see the pics - such lovely dresses-sigh...


 Thank you. I will try and post a pic when they arrive.


----------



## Greentea

Cullinan said:


> They both look fabulous - enjoy wearing them!,
> 
> Perfect choices for you...



Oh my goodness - those are amazing!!! What's the background shade on the spotted clouds dress? 

Can't wait to get my chain wrap, too!!! Whee!


----------



## fashion16

baysidebeauty said:
			
		

> Here are my recent acquisitions:
> 
> Julian in Orchid Swirl.  I'm on the fence - not sure if I'm wearing the print or the print is wearing me :shame:   What do you guys think:
> 
> Maizah in Beet.  Love this dress - have it in black, it's a good cut in a sheath for my larger frame.  It's a spring/summer dress, though due to the short sleeves.  Wish it were lined though - no reason not to line it, it's twill, so that's my one beef about this one.



Honestly hon, I think the print is a little overwhelming.


----------



## beagly911

baysidebeauty said:


> Here are my recent acquisitions:
> 
> Julian in Orchid Swirl. I'm on the fence - not sure if I'm wearing the print or the print is wearing me :shame: What do you guys think:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maizah in Beet. Love this dress - have it in black, it's a good cut in a sheath for my larger frame. It's a spring/summer dress, though due to the short sleeves. Wish it were lined though - no reason not to line it, it's twill, so that's my one beef about this one.


 


baysidebeauty said:


> Not brand-new for me, thought I'd post while I've got the camera out
> 
> Jeanne in Stone Buds Magenta:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeanne in Black Swirl (have only seen this pattern in the Jeanne at Bloomies, otherwise it's available in the Julian). This dress has gotten SO MANY compliments when I've worn it, and I just love it!


 I love them all, and I adore the orchid!


----------



## beagly911

Dukeprincess said:


> My goodies from Saks are here! I took a long hiatus from wraps, but these were too gorgeous not to buy!
> 
> New Jeanne in Spotted Clouds
> 
> 
> View attachment 1918683
> 
> 
> 
> New Jeanne in Medium Chain Link
> 
> 
> View attachment 1918684


 Looking great Dukeprincess!


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Love them both on you. I thought about the Spotted Clouds it is so pretty and already own the Chain Link. Your dresses arrived really fast. My Kievel Sweater dress is set to arrive on Tuesday. I then went back to Saks and got the Branitta Hi-Lo Sweater Dress in Roseberry and the Iliana Silk Top GRASS SILHOUETTES PINK, just couldn't stop thinking about the top. They should arrive Wednesday. Not sure if either sweater dress will be a keeper but they were both so pretty I had to at least try them.


 Oh I can't wait to see them!!


----------



## sammix3

baysidebeauty said:


> Not brand-new for me, thought I'd post while I've got the camera out
> 
> Jeanne in Stone Buds Magenta:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeanne in Black Swirl (have only seen this pattern in the Jeanne at Bloomies, otherwise it's available in the Julian).  This dress has gotten SO MANY compliments when I've worn it, and I just love it!



Love the swirl print!  I was hesitant about it at first but so glad I ordered the Reina in it.



Dukeprincess said:


> My goodies from Saks are here! I took a long hiatus from wraps, but these were too gorgeous not to buy!
> 
> New Jeanne in Spotted Clouds
> 
> 
> View attachment 1918683
> 
> 
> 
> New Jeanne in Medium Chain Link
> 
> 
> View attachment 1918684



Yay!  You're so lucky to get such good deals on them.  I really like the spotted cloud print on you.  I wish it came in the Reina and the clouds were more separated.



megt10 said:


> Love them both on you. I thought about the Spotted Clouds it is so pretty and already own the Chain Link. Your dresses arrived really fast. My Kievel Sweater dress is set to arrive on Tuesday. I then went back to Saks and got the Branitta Hi-Lo Sweater Dress in Roseberry and the Iliana Silk Top GRASS SILHOUETTES PINK, just couldn't stop thinking about the top. They should arrive Wednesday. Not sure if either sweater dress will be a keeper but they were both so pretty I had to at least try them.



Can't wait to see!


----------



## sammix3

beagly911 said:


> My new DVF is here!! (shown here with an Ann Taylor wrap dress!)



Modeling pic!!!!



megt10 said:


> It is still warm weather here and yesterday I wore the Edna dress in Silver Grey/Neon Tangerine. This was the first time I wore it. It is a little short but I am sending it to the cleaners to have the hem taken down. This dress needed a cami because even though I sized down to a 0 in this one it is still really voluminous up top. Unlike the flowered Edna it does not have a slip built in which makes run larger. In the flowered version I took my normal size.



I love the Edna on you!  How many do you have now?  The Edna for you is like the Reina for me, can't have enough!  



baysidebeauty said:


> Here are my recent acquisitions:
> 
> Julian in Orchid Swirl.  I'm on the fence - not sure if I'm wearing the print or the print is wearing me :shame:   What do you guys think:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maizah in Beet.  Love this dress - have it in black, it's a good cut in a sheath for my larger frame.  It's a spring/summer dress, though due to the short sleeves.  Wish it were lined though - no reason not to line it, it's twill, so that's my one beef about this one.



The orchid swirl looks great on you!  In fact, both dresses do!  I think this color is a great color and can be worn year round.


----------



## rock_girl

beagly911 said:
			
		

> My new DVF is here!! (shown here with an Ann Taylor wrap dress!)



Contracts!! Mod pics please!


----------



## rock_girl

megt10 said:
			
		

> It is still warm weather here and yesterday I wore the Edna dress in Silver Grey/Neon Tangerine. This was the first time I wore it. It is a little short but I am sending it to the cleaners to have the hem taken down. This dress needed a cami because even though I sized down to a 0 in this one it is still really voluminous up top. Unlike the flowered Edna it does not have a slip built in which makes run larger. In the flowered version I took my normal size.



Lovely Meg!  

Do you know if the Edna and Goya have a similar fit?  I definitely need those CLs in the peacock.  Where did you get thwarting and how do they size?


----------



## rock_girl

Dukeprincess said:
			
		

> My goodies from Saks are here! I took a long hiatus from wraps, but these were too gorgeous not to buy!
> 
> New Jeanne in Spotted Clouds
> 
> New Jeanne in Medium Chain Link



So pretty Duke!  The spotted clouds are sublime and the chain link so classic!


----------



## rock_girl

baysidebeauty said:
			
		

> Not brand-new for me, thought I'd post while I've got the camera out
> 
> Jeanne in Stone Buds Magenta:
> 
> Jeanne in Black Swirl (have only seen this pattern in the Jeanne at Bloomies, otherwise it's available in the Julian).  This dress has gotten SO MANY compliments when I've worn it, and I just love it!



Divine Bayside!  Both are such a fun prints.


----------



## baysidebeauty

megt10 said:


> I love the Julian in Orchid swirl on you Bayside. It is a great print I don't think it is overwhelming at all.
> 
> Love these too. You wear this style so well.
> 
> Thank you so much. I will be more comfortable when it is a couple inches longer. Then I won't have to keep pulling it down.
> 
> I have read that review of the non silk wrap dress before. So I always steered away from it, now for sure I will.





Dukeprincess said:


> You look lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow,  I really love all of your new dresses!





beagly911 said:


> I love them all, and I adore the orchid!





sammix3 said:


> Love the swirl print!  I was hesitant about it at first but so glad I ordered the Reina in it.
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!  You're so lucky to get such good deals on them.  I really like the spotted cloud print on you.  I wish it came in the Reina and the clouds were more separated.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see!





sammix3 said:


> Modeling pic!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I love the Edna on you!  How many do you have now?  The Edna for you is like the Reina for me, can't have enough!
> 
> 
> 
> The orchid swirl looks great on you!  In fact, both dresses do!  I think this color is a great color and can be worn year round.





rock_girl said:


> So pretty Duke!  The spotted clouds are sublime and the chain link so classic!




Thanks, everyone  

I have the Orchid Swirl in Reina ordered from Bloomies, should be delivered Tuesday, I'll see how that looks on me compared to the wrap.  I'm still just really not sure about the print in this color - I know you guys like it but I still think it's a bit much on me.  I don't have to decide right away, can return within a month if I want to.


----------



## rock_girl

baysidebeauty said:
			
		

> Here are my recent acquisitions:
> 
> Julian in Orchid Swirl.  I'm on the fence - not sure if I'm wearing the print or the print is wearing me :shame:   What do you guys think:
> 
> Maizah in Beet.  Love this dress - have it in black, it's a good cut in a sheath for my larger frame.  It's a spring/summer dress, though due to the short sleeves.  Wish it were lined though - no reason not to line it, it's twill, so that's my one beef about this one.



I returned the magenta swirl for exactly this reason, though it looks much better on you than on me.  If you don't love it (and seeing as you have the black swirl) maybe exchange it for something else?

I adore the cut and color of the Maizah...that one is a keeper!


----------



## Dukeprincess

baysidebeauty said:


> You look great in these!





Greentea said:


> Oh my goodness - those are amazing!!! What's the background shade on the spotted clouds dress?
> 
> Can't wait to get my chain wrap, too!!! Whee!





beagly911 said:


> Looking great Dukeprincess!





sammix3 said:


> Yay!  You're so lucky to get such good deals on them.  I really like the spotted cloud print on you.  I wish it came in the Reina and the clouds were more separated.




  ladies!  I really appreciate the compliments!  The spotted clouds is  black clouds on a light blue background.  Deciding if I really love  it....


----------



## baysidebeauty

rock_girl said:


> I returned the magenta swirl for exactly this reason, though it looks much better on you than on me.  If you don't love it (and seeing as you have the black swirl) maybe exchange it for something else?
> 
> I adore the cut and color of the Maizah...that one is a keeper!




Thank you for the kind words.  Like I just posted, I'm debating on the Orchid. 

Nordies has the Maizah in teal, too, I might get that if I return the Orchid, I got a lot of wear out of the black Maizah this summer and know I would wear the other two colors a lot too - good dress for work.


----------



## Dukeprincess

baysidebeauty said:


> Thank you for the kind words.  Like I just posted, I'm debating on the Orchid.
> 
> Nordies has the Maizah in teal, too, I might get that if I return the Orchid, I got a lot of wear out of the black Maizah this summer and know I would wear the other two colors a lot too - good dress for work.



Keep the black swirls, return the orchid and get the Maizah in teal!


----------



## baysidebeauty

Dukeprincess said:


> Keep the black swirls, return the orchid and get the Maizah in teal!



Yea that's probably what I'll end up doing!


----------



## beagly911

sammix3 said:


> Modeling pic!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I love the Edna on you! How many do you have now?  The Edna for you is like the Reina for me, can't have enough!
> 
> 
> 
> The orchid swirl looks great on you! In fact, both dresses do! I think this color is a great color and can be worn year round.


 


rock_girl said:


> Contracts!! Mod pics please!


I'm going to wear her to work tomorrow, just trying to decide on the CL's hehe!


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Modeling pic!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I love the Edna on you!  How many do you have now?  The Edna for you is like the Reina for me, can't have enough!
> 
> 
> 
> The orchid swirl looks great on you!  In fact, both dresses do!  I think this color is a great color and can be worn year round.



Thanks Sammi, I have 3 Edna's my favorite though is the one you pointed out to me with the flowers. It also has a slip which the other two don't so no cami is needed. That one is tts. The size 0 in the pic fit fine except this arms were a bit constricted.


----------



## terebina786

Oh I think this is becoming a bad addiction.. I kinda want the Branitta sweater dress too


----------



## megt10

rock_girl said:


> Lovely Meg!
> 
> Do you know if the Edna and Goya have a similar fit? I definitely need those CLs in the peacock. Where did you get thwarting and how do they size?


 I have never tried on the Goya though it was one of the dresses that really looks interesting to me. It does look like a similar fit, larger up top and slim fitting through the hips and thighs. As far as the shoes go. I got the peacock CL from BG. I got them in a 39 which is a 1/2 size up since they didn't have a 38.5. They were fine with a shoe insert. The black pair I got from NAP in a 38.5 and they fit tts, though with the strap across the foot the 39 are as comfortable and easy to walk in as the 38.5.


----------



## megt10

terebina786 said:


> Oh I think this is becoming a bad addiction.. I kinda want the Branitta sweater dress too


 It is a bad addiction


----------



## fieryfashionist

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Oh I love them both!!! I so wish I could do the lace!!! It is incredible!!



Thanks so much!   If not a lace dress, you could always do a top or skirt! 




			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> Love the skirt Aegis. Glad to see you here
> 
> Thanks Sammi.
> 
> I love the Zarita and wanted it but it just doesn't fit me. I have such a broad back and shoulders that between the cut and the material even a size 8 didn't fit across the back and shoulders. My normal dress size is a 2 in a sheath dress.



Oooooh, I see what you mean then!  Nevermind the Zarita then... so many other styles look fab on you! 




			
				graceful said:
			
		

> Love both dresses on you, but that Zarita is incredible.  The color and fit is amazing on you!



Thanks so much!   I think it's my fave one... the color is just so stunning! 




			
				rock_girl said:
			
		

> I like the New Julian on you!  I agree with what you said about the scale of the print...that is often why I will not purchase a pattern.
> 
> I love the Zarita on you...the style and color are perfection!  I wish it looked like that on my frame!
> 
> Oh, I love this skirt.  It looks amazing on you!



Thank you so much! 




			
				baysidebeauty said:
			
		

> Those look fantastic on you!!  I've been hemming and hawing over the Jigsaw, I think you just pushed me over the edge



Oooooh, you must post pics when you get yours!   I'm so glad I decided to get it! 




			
				beagly911 said:
			
		

> My new DVF is here!! (shown here with an Ann Taylor wrap dress!)



Yay, how exciting! 




			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> It is still warm weather here and yesterday I wore the Edna dress in Silver Grey/Neon Tangerine. This was the first time I wore it. It is a little short but I am sending it to the cleaners to have the hem taken down. This dress needed a cami because even though I sized down to a 0 in this one it is still really voluminous up top. Unlike the flowered Edna it does not have a slip built in which makes run larger. In the flowered version I took my normal size.



Love the color palette... so pretty!!   The Edna looks so nice on you and seems like such an easy, breezy dress! 




			
				baysidebeauty said:
			
		

> Here are my recent acquisitions:
> 
> Julian in Orchid Swirl.  I'm on the fence - not sure if I'm wearing the print or the print is wearing me :shame:   What do you guys think:
> 
> Maizah in Beet.  Love this dress - have it in black, it's a good cut in a sheath for my larger frame.  It's a spring/summer dress, though due to the short sleeves.  Wish it were lined though - no reason not to line it, it's twill, so that's my one beef about this one.



I'd love to see the Reina compared to the Julian!   I think the color/print is pretty, but I can understand what you're saying... the wrap is so flattering though, but you gotta love the print/scale of the print.   The Maizah is such a pretty color!! 




			
				baysidebeauty said:
			
		

> Not brand-new for me, thought I'd post while I've got the camera out
> 
> Jeanne in Stone Buds Magenta:
> 
> Jeanne in Black Swirl (have only seen this pattern in the Jeanne at Bloomies, otherwise it's available in the Julian).  This dress has gotten SO MANY compliments when I've worn it, and I just love it!



Both look SO great on you!!   Can totally see why you'd get a lotta compliments on the Jeanne! 




			
				Dukeprincess said:
			
		

> My goodies from Saks are here! I took a long hiatus from wraps, but these were too gorgeous not to buy!
> 
> New Jeanne in Spotted Clouds
> 
> New Jeanne in Medium Chain Link


----------



## fieryfashionist

My totally unnecessary but it's the last color I "need" and Saks is so evil purchase arrived. 

Zarita (this makes four and I am officially banned) in Nude from Saks!  The perfect nude for me... will have to find a reason to bust it out in the spring/summer!  Definitely needs a pop of color (prob in the shoes) when I do wear it (and some spanx, haha).


----------



## beagly911

fieryfashionist said:


> My totally unnecessary but it's the last color I "need" and Saks is so evil purchase arrived.
> 
> Zarita (this makes four and I am officially banned) in Nude from Saks! The perfect nude for me... will have to find a reason to bust it out in the spring/summer! Definitely needs a pop of color (prob in the shoes) when I do wear it (and some spanx, haha).


 Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## fieryfashionist

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Absolutely gorgeous!



Thank you!


----------



## rock_girl

fieryfashionist said:


> My totally unnecessary but it's the last color I "need" and Saks is so evil purchase arrived.
> 
> Zarita (this makes four and I am officially banned) in Nude from Saks! The perfect nude for me... will have to find a reason to bust it out in the spring/summer! Definitely needs a pop of color (prob in the shoes) when I do wear it (and some spanx, haha).


 
Congrats!  I believe the Zarita was made for you.    Can't wait to see how you style it, as it's a blank canvas with endless possibilities!


----------



## baysidebeauty

fieryfashionist said:


> Thanks so much!   If not a lace dress, you could always do a top or skirt!
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooh, I see what you mean then!  Nevermind the Zarita then... so many other styles look fab on you!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!   I think it's my fave one... the color is just so stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooh, you must post pics when you get yours!   I'm so glad I decided to get it!
> 
> 
> 
> Yay, how exciting!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the color palette... so pretty!!   The Edna looks so nice on you and seems like such an easy, breezy dress!
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to see the Reina compared to the Julian!   I think the color/print is pretty, but I can understand what you're saying... the wrap is so flattering though, but you gotta love the print/scale of the print.   The Maizah is such a pretty color!!
> 
> 
> 
> Both look SO great on you!!   Can totally see why you'd get a lotta compliments on the Jeanne!



Thank you for the compliments!


----------



## baysidebeauty

fieryfashionist said:


> My totally unnecessary but it's the last color I "need" and Saks is so evil purchase arrived.
> 
> Zarita (this makes four and I am officially banned) in Nude from Saks!  The perfect nude for me... will have to find a reason to bust it out in the spring/summer!  Definitely needs a pop of color (prob in the shoes) when I do wear it (and some spanx, haha).



 You are smokin' in the Zarita!


----------



## Dukeprincess

fieryfashionist said:


> My totally unnecessary but it's the last color I "need" and Saks is so evil purchase arrived.
> 
> Zarita (this makes four and I am officially banned) in Nude from Saks!  The perfect nude for me... will have to find a reason to bust it out in the spring/summer!  Definitely needs a pop of color (prob in the shoes) when I do wear it (and some spanx, haha).



Spanx for what?!  You look gorgeous in that dress!


----------



## Cullinan

Dukeprincess said:


> Spanx for what?!  You look gorgeous in that dress!




You don't need Spanx!

Save your money for more clothes instead!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

rock_girl said:
			
		

> Congrats!  I believe the Zarita was made for you.    Can't wait to see how you style it, as it's a blank canvas with endless possibilities!



Aww, thanks!!    I totally agree... so many styling possibilities!! 




			
				baysidebeauty said:
			
		

> Thank you for the compliments!



You're welcome! 




			
				baysidebeauty said:
			
		

> You are smokin' in the Zarita!



Thanks so much ... hope I'll be in the mood to wear it out someday!  




			
				Dukeprincess said:
			
		

> Spanx for what?!  You look gorgeous in that dress!



Haha, spanx to smooth out the lumps and bumps light colored lace won't let me get away with!   Aww, thank you!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Cullinan said:
			
		

> You don't need Spanx!
> 
> Save your money for more clothes instead!!



Haha, that's a dangerous proposition.   I seriously need to be on a total shopping ban (already own the spanx though)!


----------



## Cullinan

fieryfashionist said:


> Haha, that's a dangerous proposition.   I seriously need to be on a total shopping ban (already own the spanx though)!




I am unable to enforce a total shopping ban - perhaps by 2015 I'll be ready to try!!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Dukeprincess said:
			
		

> My goodies from Saks are here! I took a long hiatus from wraps, but these were too gorgeous not to buy!
> 
> New Jeanne in Spotted Clouds
> 
> New Jeanne in Medium Chain Link



I multiquoted your hotness, but it didn't work!!   Both wraps look amazing on you!!!


----------



## Cullinan

fieryfashionist said:


> I multiquoted your hotness, but it didn't work!!   Both wraps look amazing on you!!!




Totally agreed- she has a great figure!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Cullinan said:
			
		

> I am unable to enforce a total shopping ban - perhaps by 2015 I'll be ready to try!!!



Haha, I hear you.   I don't think I'm capable of actually doing it, but slowing down and enjoying what I have (rather than looking for the next "must have") would be a good compromise!


----------



## Cullinan

fieryfashionist said:


> Haha, I hear you.   I don't think I'm capable of actually doing it, but slowing down and enjoying what I have (rather than looking for the next "must have") would be a good compromise!



Ok, if you'll try, I'll try...

I don't rate my chances though..

Another couple of months and next springs collections will arrive in the shops...


----------



## megt10

fieryfashionist said:


> Thanks so much!   If not a lace dress, you could always do a top or skirt!
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooh, I see what you mean then!  Nevermind the Zarita then... so many other styles look fab on you!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!   I think it's my fave one... the color is just so stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooh, you must post pics when you get yours!   I'm so glad I decided to get it!
> 
> 
> 
> Yay, how exciting!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the color palette... so pretty!!   The Edna looks so nice on you and seems like such an easy, breezy dress!
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to see the Reina compared to the Julian!   I think the color/print is pretty, but I can understand what you're saying... the wrap is so flattering though, but you gotta love the print/scale of the print.   The Maizah is such a pretty color!!
> 
> 
> 
> Both look SO great on you!!   Can totally see why you'd get a lotta compliments on the Jeanne!


Thanks so much Fiery. The Edna is easy for me to wear because the top is so loose. That was why I fell in love with DVF so many dresses that do work for me. I do still wish the Zarita was one of them.



fieryfashionist said:


> My totally unnecessary but it's the last color I "need" and Saks is so evil purchase arrived.
> 
> Zarita (this makes four and I am officially banned) in Nude from Saks!  The perfect nude for me... will have to find a reason to bust it out in the spring/summer!  Definitely needs a pop of color (prob in the shoes) when I do wear it (and some spanx, haha).


You look so totally hot in this dress. Yeah, Saks is evil but you really did need this!



fieryfashionist said:


> Aww, thanks!!    I totally agree... so many styling possibilities!!
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much ... hope I'll be in the mood to wear it out someday!
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, spanx to smooth out the lumps and bumps light colored lace won't let me get away with!   Aww, thank you!


One thing you don't need are spanx


----------



## fieryfashionist

Cullinan said:
			
		

> Ok, if you'll try, I'll try...
> 
> I don't rate my chances though..
> 
> Another couple of months and next springs collections will arrive in the shops...



Haha.  All we can do is try!   The sales around thanksgiving will prob do me in, too... just have to be very selective with what I buy! 




			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> Thanks so much Fiery. The Edna is easy for me to wear because the top is so loose. That was why I fell in love with DVF so many dresses that do work for me. I do still wish the Zarita was one of them.
> 
> You look so totally hot in this dress. Yeah, Saks is evil but you really did need this!
> 
> One thing you don't need are spanx



You're welcome!   Sadly, I can't wear the Edna or similar styles... but I'll live vicariously through you, because you really rock 'em!   My "magic" DVF dress needs to come back ... the Arita (with the slashed neckline)... two isn't enough!  Have gotten more compliments on my black one than any article of clothing, ever!

Aww, thank you!   Saks didn't need to do the additional percentage off, phew... I just HAD to!   That's so nice of you to say, butttt Spanx will help to smooth out the lumps and bumps ... light colored lace is so unforgiving!


----------



## AEGIS

dang it! i was equivocating for too long and waited and waited and now the sale is over!! i am so mad at myself!! GRRRRRRRRRRR!!!! well since i didn't "need" anything i guess i saved myself but i really did want that maryland skirt in burgundy


----------



## AEGIS

baysidebeauty said:


> Not brand-new for me, thought I'd post while I've got the camera out
> 
> Jeanne in Stone Buds Magenta:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeanne in Black Swirl (have only seen this pattern in the Jeanne at Bloomies, otherwise it's available in the Julian).  This dress has gotten SO MANY compliments when I've worn it, and I just love it!





Dukeprincess said:


> My goodies from Saks are here! I took a long hiatus from wraps, but these were too gorgeous not to buy!
> 
> New Jeanne in Spotted Clouds
> 
> 
> View attachment 1918683
> 
> 
> 
> New Jeanne in Medium Chain Link
> 
> 
> View attachment 1918684



great wraps ladies!


----------



## megt10

AEGIS said:


> dang it! i was decided for too long and waited and waited and now the sale is over!! i am so mad at myself!! GRRRRRRRRRRR!!!! well since i didn't "need" anything i guess i saved myself but i really did want that maryland skirt in burgundy



Aww sorry Aegis, I am sure it will go on sale again.


----------



## AEGIS

megt10 said:


> Aww sorry Aegis, I am sure it will go on sale again.



i hope so.  i hope i can find it in one of the area stores during the sale season.  i think i will buy myself a bag to make myself feel better lol


----------



## megt10

AEGIS said:


> i hope so.  i hope i can find it in one of the area stores during the sale season.



I will pm you if I see it.


----------



## AEGIS

megt10 said:


> I will pm you if I see it.





thanks so much!


----------



## Princess Pink

baysidebeauty said:


> Received my Saks order today.  I'm returning the Jeanne in black.  I'm very disappointed in the fabric.  I knew it isn't silk when I ordered, but still I didn't expect such a cheap-feeling (and kind of cheap-looking) fabric.    I have much less expensive polyester dresses that feel and look by far nicer than this one.



I agree - I have the Julian in black and the fabric does feel 'very' polyester - however I think a plain black wrap is a wardrobe-staple and must-have - purchased mine through ebay and got a great deal but as happened to you, if I'd purchased it full price or close to, would have been extremely disappointed. Must say the weight of the dress (fabric) is nice and the style hangs beautifully and looks elegant.


----------



## ncch

megt10 said:
			
		

> Thanks Duke. I do love this style.
> 
> I will post pics when it arrives. It won't be here until Wednesday. I took this in an extra small which is usually what I take in sweater dresses. I didn't try on nor do I have any dress like this so I am not sure how it will fit but it looks like sizing down would be advised.
> 
> Oh I know, I am a work in progress. I wanted 7 different things got less than half of them. On the up side I at least went for things that I don't have anything similar. I do love sweater dresses with boots in the Fall and Winter here.



Thanks - would appreciate pics or fit recommendations once it arrives!


----------



## megt10

ncch said:


> Thanks - would appreciate pics or fit recommendations once it arrives!


 I will let you know how it fits when it arrives.


----------



## Dukeprincess

I am absolutely in love with this skirt. 

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...ualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=1573


----------



## Butterfly_77

I'm soooo behind...

baysidebeauty, I love your new dresses. I'm happy to be twin with you on the swirl new Jeanne. 

I think the orchid swirl looks very pretty too - I personally would keep it 



baysidebeauty said:


> Here are my recent acquisitions:
> 
> Julian in Orchid Swirl.  I'm on the fence - not sure if I'm wearing the print or the print is wearing me :shame:   What do you guys think:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maizah in Beet.  Love this dress - have it in black, it's a good cut in a sheath for my larger frame.  It's a spring/summer dress, though due to the short sleeves.  Wish it were lined though - no reason not to line it, it's twill, so that's my one beef about this one.





baysidebeauty said:


> Not brand-new for me, thought I'd post while I've got the camera out
> 
> Jeanne in Stone Buds Magenta:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeanne in Black Swirl (have only seen this pattern in the Jeanne at Bloomies, otherwise it's available in the Julian).  This dress has gotten SO MANY compliments when I've worn it, and I just love it!


----------



## Butterfly_77

Mrs. DVF, it's so nice to see you back in wraps 

I'm your twin on the chain link medium - it's full love on this one, isn't it?

I was debating over getting the clouds print from the 30% sale on DVF - but I was not sure if the background is white or light blue. While I think it looks lovely on you, I personally would have preferred a white background. Are you gonna keep it? I really love the clouds print, though!



Dukeprincess said:


> My goodies from Saks are here! I took a long hiatus from wraps, but these were too gorgeous not to buy!
> 
> New Jeanne in Spotted Clouds
> 
> 
> View attachment 1918683
> 
> 
> 
> New Jeanne in Medium Chain Link
> 
> 
> View attachment 1918684


----------



## Butterfly_77

wow wow wow!

I love this dresses on you - how cool that you have it in several colors. You git the hot bod and legs to sport this dress - no need for spanx, lady 



fieryfashionist said:


> My totally unnecessary but it's the last color I "need" and Saks is so evil purchase arrived.
> 
> Zarita (this makes four and I am officially banned) in Nude from Saks!  The perfect nude for me... will have to find a reason to bust it out in the spring/summer!  Definitely needs a pop of color (prob in the shoes) when I do wear it (and some spanx, haha).


----------



## beagly911

Dukeprincess said:


> I am absolutely in love with this skirt.
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...ualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=1573


 I do too Dukeprincess, I've been looking at it and looking at it but just can't do it right now!


----------



## beagly911

Ok, as promised the New Julian in Swirl came out to play today, wore it with my Teal patent New Simples...


----------



## Dukeprincess

Butterfly_77 said:


> Mrs. DVF, it's so nice to see you back in wraps
> 
> I'm your twin on the chain link medium - it's full love on this one, isn't it?
> 
> I was debating over getting the clouds print from the 30% sale on DVF - but I was not sure if the background is white or light blue. While I think it looks lovely on you, I personally would have preferred a white background. Are you gonna keep it? I really love the clouds print, though!



I liked the blue, but not enough to keep it.  Sadly it went back.  I've got my eye on a few of the new arrivals, so I need to be somewhat good. 

That chain link dress made me realize I do still like wraps 



beagly911 said:


> I do too Dukeprincess, I've been looking at it and looking at it but just can't do it right now!



I KNOW!  I am so in love, but that price ush:



beagly911 said:


> Ok, as promised the New Julian in Swirl came out to play today, wore it with my Teal patent New Simples...



Oooh, I seriously love the swirls on the black background.  Total favorite!


----------



## baysidebeauty

beagly911 said:


> Ok, as promised the New Julian in Swirl came out to play today, wore it with my Teal patent New Simples...



  Love it on you!


----------



## beagly911

Dukeprincess said:


> I liked the blue, but not enough to keep it. Sadly it went back. I've got my eye on a few of the new arrivals, so I need to be somewhat good.
> 
> That chain link dress made me realize I do still like wraps
> 
> 
> 
> I KNOW! I am so in love, but that price ush:
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh, I seriously love the swirls on the black background. Total favorite!


 Thanks Dukeprincess, I got so many compliments on it today!  thank you for the heads up on this one!!


----------



## baysidebeauty

Lots of new dresses up on Saks site, ladies!


----------



## beagly911

baysidebeauty said:


> Love it on you!


 Thanks baysidebeauty!  I think it is one of my favs!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

baysidebeauty said:


> Lots of new dresses up on Saks site, ladies!



Do not enable me.  I just did a count of all of my DVF items in my closet.  Let's just say I have 37 dresses and 22 blouses....not including pants, coats, skirts, shoes....


----------



## rock_girl

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Ok, as promised the New Julian in Swirl came out to play today, wore it with my Teal patent New Simples...



Gorgeous!!


----------



## Greentea

Dukeprincess said:


> I am absolutely in love with this skirt.
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...ualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=1573



So. am. I. 
I bought a WAY WAY WAY cheaper version of this at Nordtrom by the Bobeau brand. But I so covet this.


----------



## Greentea

Dukeprincess said:


> I am absolutely in love with this skirt.
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...ualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=1573



I need some 411 on the fit. Wondering if I should get my wrap size or my size in most everything else...?


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> I am absolutely in love with this skirt.
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...ualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=1573



WHY DID YOU HAVE TO POST THIS  it is the best yet of this style skirt.
Well I crumbled. Ship date isn't until 12/7 card won't be charged until it ships for those interested.


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Ok, as promised the New Julian in Swirl came out to play today, wore it with my Teal patent New Simples...



You look fantastic Beagly! I love this on you.


----------



## megt10

baysidebeauty said:


> Lots of new dresses up on Saks site, ladies!



Noooooooooo


----------



## sammix3

Dukeprincess said:


> I am absolutely in love with this skirt.
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...ualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=1573



I love it too! You know how much I love DVF pencil skirts!



beagly911 said:


> Ok, as promised the New Julian in Swirl came out to play today, wore it with my Teal patent New Simples...



Gorgeous!



baysidebeauty said:


> Lots of new dresses up on Saks site, ladies!



I'm afraid to look!



megt10 said:


> WHY DID YOU HAVE TO POST THIS  it is the best yet of this style skirt.
> Well I crumbled. Ship date isn't until 12/7 card won't be charged until it ships for those interested.



I need it too lol.  DVF pencil skirts are my weakness.


----------



## Pomba

I got a Dvf bright red pencil skirt today. I got a bit snug as I'm on a weight loss program to lose 15 lbs.  I also got last month 2 dresses. No pics yet as have to trick dh into taking them somehow........lol


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> I love it too! You know how much I love DVF pencil skirts!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm afraid to look!
> 
> 
> 
> I need it too lol.  DVF pencil skirts are my weakness.



I have 1 koto skirt the dark blue and I love the fabric and fit of it more than any of my other pencil skirts. I just went to look at it again and it looks like they may not have many sizes available on this skirt. I ordered the 0 and now there aren't any more 0's.


----------



## megt10

Pomba said:


> I got a Dvf bright red pencil skirt today. I got a bit snug as I'm on a weight loss program to lose 15 lbs.  I also got last month 2 dresses. No pics yet as have to trick dh into taking them somehow........lol



Clothing is my ultimate motivation to either lose weight or not to gain weight. I can't wait to see your new purchases on you.


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> I have 1 koto skirt the dark blue and I love the fabric and fit of it more than any of my other pencil skirts. I just went to look at it again and it looks like they may not have many sizes available on this skirt. I ordered the 0 and now there aren't any more 0's.



I noticed it too!  Oh well, I'm sure someone else will carry it.


----------



## sammix3

I think I like the dress version too, but I'm not 100% sure about the pleats.  

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...stenberg&N=4294912394+306418048&bmUID=jGb66IF


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> I think I like the dress version too, but I'm not 100% sure about the pleats.
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...stenberg&N=4294912394+306418048&bmUID=jGb66IF


 I think the dress version is really cute. I agree the pleats could be great for that time of month or could just add bulk. I think the model needed to size down in the dress too. It would be the perfect length for you.


----------



## SherryF

I bought the Jeanne in medium chain link at the online Saks sale.... the very next day(yesterday) the site was flooded with every imaginable dress possible. None were online during the sale.  Kinda makes me sad.....


----------



## DC-Cutie

Lookin' good!!!


baysidebeauty said:


> Not brand-new for me, thought I'd post while I've got the camera out
> 
> Jeanne in Stone Buds Magenta:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeanne in Black Swirl (have only seen this pattern in the Jeanne at Bloomies, otherwise it's available in the Julian).  This dress has gotten SO MANY compliments when I've worn it, and I just love it!



How do you always look AMAZING in DFV Wraps?  I'm glad your hiatus is over 


Dukeprincess said:


> My goodies from Saks are here! I took a long hiatus from wraps, but these were too gorgeous not to buy!
> 
> New Jeanne in Spotted Clouds
> 
> 
> View attachment 1918683
> 
> 
> 
> New Jeanne in Medium Chain Link
> 
> 
> View attachment 1918684



Spanx?  For what?  You look perfect in all of your Zaritas.  The color from Shopbop is really nice for the fall/winter. 



fieryfashionist said:


> My totally unnecessary but it's the last color I "need" and Saks is so evil purchase arrived.
> 
> Zarita (this makes four and I am officially banned) in Nude from Saks!  The perfect nude for me... will have to find a reason to bust it out in the spring/summer!  Definitely needs a pop of color (prob in the shoes) when I do wear it (and some spanx, haha).



WOW!!!!  The V-Neck dress is a   I've never seen that dress before, but you've made me put it on my DVF wish list..  Every dress looks superb!


graceful said:


> I tried on some DVF items at Saks and wanted to share!  For reference, I'm 5 feet tall and 115 pounds.
> 
> Reina Dress
> -Loved the color, love the style but there was something about the way it fit me in the back that I did not like....but it is super cute.  Took it in my normal size 2.
> 
> Ruri Dress
> -this fit perfect!! Really love the print! Took it in my normal size 2.  I bought this one.  Couldn't pass it up.
> 
> Alois V Neck Dress
> -Very form fitting at the top, was too small for me in a 2 and would have loved to try it on in a 4 b/c I found it to be very flattering on except for the chest area.  My chest is a little bigger in this picture b/c I needed to pump but I think even after pumping, it would be too tight of fit.  Priced at $196.
> 
> Ahiga Wrap Sweater
> -LOVED the color and the style.  Not sure if it fit me that well.  Seemed a little big in the P/S size.  I'm still thinking about this sweater though, it really was pretty!
> 
> 
> I don't have pictures of these but I did try on:
> 
> New Parlian Dress (they only had a size 4 and I think I would need to go down at least to a 2 if not a 0 b/c it seemed to fit big).  Great price on the dress, was on sale for $181 with an additional 20%.
> 
> A brown and cream sleeveless wrap dress in a size 4 that just did not fit right.  It was a GREAT price, $150 plus 25% plus 20% off.
> 
> The Gabi Dress in a red color in size 2.  Way too small for me.  The price was about $180 before the 20%.


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> I think the dress version is really cute. I agree the pleats could be great for that time of month or could just add bulk. I think the model needed to size down in the dress too. It would be the perfect length for you.



I think I'm really liking the dress! Guess I just gotta try it on to determine if I really like it or not.


----------



## Butterfly_77

I love the swirl print on you. I'm wearing the New Jeanne in Swirl today (might post a pic later when im home)



beagly911 said:


> Ok, as promised the New Julian in Swirl came out to play today, wore it with my Teal patent New Simples...


----------



## Butterfly_77

I want to be good

I want to be good

I want to be good

......

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...stenberg&N=4294912394+306418059&bmUID=jGcsa0l

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...stenberg&N=4294912394+306418059&bmUID=jGcs9.I

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...stenberg&N=4294912394+306418059&bmUID=jGcs9.P

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...stenberg&N=4294912394+306418059&bmUID=jGcsa0L

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...stenberg&N=4294912394+306418059&bmUID=jGcsa0J

I don't need any more DVF wrap dresses....

repeat after me:

I don't need any more wrap dresses


----------



## Butterfly_77

Sammi, I totally can see you wearing this dress!



sammix3 said:


> I think I'm really liking the dress! Guess I just gotta try it on to determine if I really like it or not.


----------



## Butterfly_77

I'm seriously in love with this print. I'm so happy to see it you several of the DVF girls here too


----------



## Dukeprincess

DC-Cutie said:


> Lookin' good!!!
> 
> 
> How do you always look AMAZING in DFV Wraps?  I'm glad your hiatus is over



Thank you dear, I miss you so much! 



Butterfly_77 said:


> I want to be good
> 
> I want to be good
> 
> I want to be good
> 
> ......
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...stenberg&N=4294912394+306418059&bmUID=jGcsa0l
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...stenberg&N=4294912394+306418059&bmUID=jGcs9.I
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...stenberg&N=4294912394+306418059&bmUID=jGcs9.P
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...stenberg&N=4294912394+306418059&bmUID=jGcsa0L
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...stenberg&N=4294912394+306418059&bmUID=jGcsa0J
> 
> I don't need any more DVF wrap dresses....
> 
> repeat after me:
> 
> I don't need any more wrap dresses



"WE do not need any more wrap dresses."


----------



## bagfashionista

i asked about a month ago whether the zarita is appropriate for a wedding --- i went with the navy. Love it. And my hair turned out beautifully too on that day. lucky!


----------



## Butterfly_77

Dukeprincess said:


> Thank you dear, I miss you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> "WE do not need any more wrap dresses."


----------



## megt10

bagfashionista said:


> i asked about a month ago whether the zarita is appropriate for a wedding --- i went with the navy. Love it. And my hair turned out beautifully too on that day. lucky!



Oh sigh, I love this. You look beautiful.


----------



## Butterfly_77

Wow, you are looking fabulous! I wished i could wear this dress length

Your hair looks beautiful too!!




bagfashionista said:


> i asked about a month ago whether the zarita is appropriate for a wedding --- i went with the navy. Love it. And my hair turned out beautifully too on that day. lucky!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Butterfly_77 said:


> Wow, you are looking fabulous! I wished i could wear this dress length
> 
> Your hair looks beautiful too!!



darn!  I was going to suggest this dress to you, in an effort to pull your hands from wrap dresses .  But keep in mind, the smaller the size, the shorter up on the leg.  I have this in an 8 it hits right at the top of my knee.


----------



## Butterfly_77

Lol, sweets!! 

In this case, i'll try it when i'm back in london beg of december. Maybe, in my size 10, it hits right at the knee. I would love this in navy! Recently i'm so much into navy.....



DC-Cutie said:


> darn!  I was going to suggest this dress to you, in an effort to pull your hands from wrap dresses .  But keep in mind, the smaller the size, the shorter up on the leg.  I have this in an 8 it hits right at the top of my knee.


----------



## rock_girl

Butterfly_77 said:


> I'm seriously in love with this print. I'm so happy to see it you several of the DVF girls here too


 
This print looks so amazing on you!  I tried it on in the Orchid, and I didn't love it so I returned it.  :cry:



bagfashionista said:


> i asked about a month ago whether the zarita is appropriate for a wedding --- i went with the navy. Love it. And my hair turned out beautifully too on that day. lucky!


 
You look fabulous!    Excellent choice!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Butterfly_77 said:
			
		

> wow wow wow!
> 
> I love this dresses on you - how cool that you have it in several colors. You git the hot bod and legs to sport this dress - no need for spanx, lady



Aww, that's very kind of you to say!   I guess I can't resist lace and seem to have an issue haha... if I like something, I tend to buy it in many colors!   Right back at ya... love how you wear wraps... so perfectly! 




			
				beagly911 said:
			
		

> Ok, as promised the New Julian in Swirl came out to play today, wore it with my Teal patent New Simples...



Oooooh, I love the combo! 




			
				DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> Lookin' good!!!
> 
> How do you always look AMAZING in DFV Wraps?  I'm glad your hiatus is over
> 
> Spanx?  For what?  You look perfect in all of your Zaritas.  The color from Shopbop is really nice for the fall/winter.
> 
> WOW!!!!  The V-Neck dress is a   I've never seen that dress before, but you've made me put it on my DVF wish list..  Every dress looks superb!



Haha, to smooth me out a lil!   Thanks so much... that's so sweet!   I agree!!  I actually got it from NM (supposed to be an exclusive color), but it's def the same color as the Shopbop one! 




			
				Butterfly_77 said:
			
		

> I'm seriously in love with this print. I'm so happy to see it you several of the DVF girls here too



I can see why!! 




			
				bagfashionista said:
			
		

> i asked about a month ago whether the zarita is appropriate for a wedding --- i went with the navy. Love it. And my hair turned out beautifully too on that day. lucky!



You look stunning!!   I may be biased when it comes to the Zarita , but I know fabulous when I see it... and you are it!!


----------



## beagly911

rock_girl said:


> Gorgeous!!


Thanks rock_girl!



megt10 said:


> You look fantastic Beagly! I love this on you.


Thanks meg, I really like it too!



sammix3 said:


> I love it too! You know how much I love DVF pencil skirts!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm afraid to look!
> 
> 
> 
> I need it too lol. DVF pencil skirts are my weakness.


Thanks sammix!



Butterfly_77 said:


> I love the swirl print on you. I'm wearing the New Jeanne in Swirl today (might post a pic later when im home)


Thank you, you look terrifice in your Jeanne!



fieryfashionist said:


> Aww, that's very kind of you to say!  I guess I can't resist lace and seem to have an issue haha... if I like something, I tend to buy it in many colors!  Right back at ya... love how you wear wraps... so perfectly!
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooh, I love the combo!
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, to smooth me out a lil!  Thanks so much... that's so sweet!  I agree!! I actually got it from NM (supposed to be an exclusive color), but it's def the same color as the Shopbop one!
> 
> 
> 
> I can see why!!
> 
> 
> 
> You look stunning!!  I may be biased when it comes to the Zarita , but I know fabulous when I see it... and you are it!!


thank you so much!


----------



## beagly911

bagfashionista said:


> i asked about a month ago whether the zarita is appropriate for a wedding --- i went with the navy. Love it. And my hair turned out beautifully too on that day. lucky!


Gorgeous!!


----------



## fashion16

I bought my first DvF wrap dress Jon the new Jeanne cloud print. It fits like a dream and I love the print. I got it when dvf was on sale at saks and I got f&f on top of that . I am just struggling with if it is worth the $220.00 I paid for it. It is silk, not jersey. Do you ladies think dvf is worth the price and why? I want to keep, just trying to justify


----------



## Greentea

bagfashionista said:


> i asked about a month ago whether the zarita is appropriate for a wedding --- i went with the navy. Love it. And my hair turned out beautifully too on that day. lucky!



What a great look! Perfect!


----------



## Tamarind

fashion16 said:


> I bought my first DvF wrap dress Jon the new Jeanne cloud print. It fits like a dream and I love the print. I got it when dvf was on sale at saks and I got f&f on top of that . I am just struggling with if it is worth the $220.00 I paid for it. It is silk, not jersey. Do you ladies think dvf is worth the price and why? I want to keep, just trying to justify



An authentic dvf silk dress that fits like a dream in a print you love, for that price?  Definitely a keeper.


----------



## fashion16

You are right. What the hell was I thinking??? I can't return this dress. I am keeping her!


----------



## baysidebeauty

Butterfly_77 said:


> I'm seriously in love with this print. I'm so happy to see it you several of the DVF girls here too


----------



## baysidebeauty

bagfashionista said:


> i asked about a month ago whether the zarita is appropriate for a wedding --- i went with the navy. Love it. And my hair turned out beautifully too on that day. lucky!



Fantastic!


----------



## megt10

fashion16 said:


> You are right. What the hell was I thinking??? I can't return this dress. I am keeping her!


 Awesome! Please post pics


----------



## Tamarind

So happy to hear you are keeping the dress.


----------



## megt10

Well my dresses didn't come today. Maybe tomorrow. I was hoping they would be here before we get another spell of hot weather. This weekend is going to be in the 90's again. Not really sweater dress weather.


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Well my dresses didn't come today. Maybe tomorrow. I was hoping they would be here before we get another spell of hot weather. This weekend is going to be in the 90's again. Not really sweater dress weather.


 I hope you get it tomorrow!  It's been in the high 70's here this week so I'm having to go into the closet with the summer clothes this week!  Oh btw my Tahari skirt should be here tomorrow.


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> I hope you get it tomorrow! It's been in the high 70's here this week so I'm having to go into the closet with the summer clothes this week! Oh btw my Tahari skirt should be here tomorrow.


 Thanks Beagly, it does look like the Kivel sweater dress will arrive today. It is in Cali but the Branitta Hi-Lo Sweater Dress and the Iliana Silk Top which were scheduled for today don't appear to be in Cali yet. 
I love the high 70's that is perfect weather. That is what it is going to be here today then going up to the 90's again. Guess that will give me more time to wear some of my favorite summer dresses. Can't wait to see that skirt on you.


----------



## bagfashionista

thank you *meg, butterfly_77, rock_girl, beagly, Greentea & baysidebeauty *


----------



## Dukeprincess

Wearing one of my favorites to work today, the Nove!


----------



## Dukeprincess

bagfashionista said:


> i asked about a month ago whether the zarita is appropriate for a wedding --- i went with the navy. Love it. And my hair turned out beautifully too on that day. lucky!



You look stunning!


----------



## 4Elegance

bagfashionista said:
			
		

> i asked about a month ago whether the zarita is appropriate for a wedding --- i went with the navy. Love it. And my hair turned out beautifully too on that day. lucky!



Wow this looks amazing on you


----------



## phiphi

Dukeprincess said:


> Wearing one of my favorites to work today, the Nove!
> 
> View attachment 1922827



my goodness i gasped out loud. you look stunning in this dress! 



Butterfly_77 said:


> I'm seriously in love with this print. I'm so happy to see it you several of the DVF girls here too



this is such a great print - love it butterfly!!



bagfashionista said:


> i asked about a month ago whether the zarita is appropriate for a wedding --- i went with the navy. Love it. And my hair turned out beautifully too on that day. lucky!



amazing B! you look gorgeous!


----------



## findingcate

Gorgeous!



Dukeprincess said:


> Wearing one of my favorites to work today, the Nove!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1922827


----------



## baysidebeauty

Dukeprincess said:


> Wearing one of my favorites to work today, the Nove!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1922827



You look great in this!  

I have the same wrap but haven't worn it since last winter - you reminded me I need to bring it out


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Wearing one of my favorites to work today, the Nove!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1922827



Love this on you Duke!


----------



## fieryfashionist

fashion16 said:
			
		

> I bought my first DvF wrap dress Jon the new Jeanne cloud print. It fits like a dream and I love the print. I got it when dvf was on sale at saks and I got f&f on top of that . I am just struggling with if it is worth the $220.00 I paid for it. It is silk, not jersey. Do you ladies think dvf is worth the price and why? I want to keep, just trying to justify



A no brainer!  You love the print AND it's on sale... now let's see pics! 




			
				Dukeprincess said:
			
		

> Wearing one of my favorites to work today, the Nove!



Looks amazing on you!!


----------



## rock_girl

Dukeprincess said:


> Wearing one of my favorites to work today, the Nove!


 
You look amazing Duke!


----------



## medicbean

Dukeprincess said:


> Wearing one of my favorites to work today, the Nove!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1922827



you look stunning 
i have to tell you that i think you have an amazing figure!! whats the secret??

xxxxxx


----------



## Dukeprincess

phiphi said:


> my goodness i gasped out loud. you look stunning in this dress!





findingcate said:


> Gorgeous!





baysidebeauty said:


> You look great in this!
> 
> I have the same wrap but haven't worn it since last winter - you reminded me I need to bring it out





megt10 said:


> Love this on you Duke!





fieryfashionist said:


> A no brainer!  You love the print AND it's on sale... now let's see pics!
> 
> 
> 
> Looks amazing on you!!





rock_girl said:


> You look amazing Duke!





medicbean said:


> you look stunning
> i have to tell you that i think you have an amazing figure!! whats the secret??
> 
> xxxxxx



WOW, my DVF ladies sure know how to make me feel good.    Thank you all so much!

There is no secret *medicbean*, I am really not as small as I look.  I have some serious curves!


----------



## Butterfly_77

Love it, duke. This one still is on my wishlist 




Dukeprincess said:


> Wearing one of my favorites to work today, the Nove!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1922827


----------



## Butterfly_77

Thank you so much for all your lovely feedback 




rock_girl said:


> This print looks so amazing on you!  I tried it on in the Orchid, and I didn't love it so I returned it.  :cry:
> 
> 
> 
> You look fabulous!    Excellent choice!





fieryfashionist said:


> Aww, that's very kind of you to say!   I guess I can't resist lace and seem to have an issue haha... if I like something, I tend to buy it in many colors!   Right back at ya... love how you wear wraps... so perfectly!
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooh, I love the combo!
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, to smooth me out a lil!   Thanks so much... that's so sweet!   I agree!!  I actually got it from NM (supposed to be an exclusive color), but it's def the same color as the Shopbop one!
> 
> 
> 
> I can see why!!
> 
> 
> 
> You look stunning!!   I may be biased when it comes to the Zarita , but I know fabulous when I see it... and you are it!!





beagly911 said:


> Thanks rock_girl!
> 
> 
> Thanks meg, I really like it too!
> 
> 
> Thanks sammix!
> 
> 
> Thank you, you look terrifice in your Jeanne!
> 
> 
> thank you so much!





baysidebeauty said:


>





phiphi said:


> my goodness i gasped out loud. you look stunning in this dress!
> 
> 
> 
> this is such a great print - love it butterfly!!
> 
> 
> 
> amazing B! you look gorgeous!


----------



## megt10

Ok ladies the Kivel sweater dress arrived. What do you think? I am undecided. The size is petite for reference.


----------



## rock_girl

megt10 said:


> Ok ladies the Kivel sweater dress arrived. What do you think? I am undecided. The size is petite for reference.


 
I really like the pattern and the length, plus it looks light weight...perfect for CA!  Sadly, it lacks shape and therefore doesn't do your figure any justice.  Maybe if you belted it...?


----------



## megt10

rock_girl said:


> I really like the pattern and the length, plus it looks light weight...perfect for CA! Sadly, it lacks shape and therefore doesn't do your figure any justice. Maybe if you belted it...?


 Thanks for your reply Rock_Girl. It is a nice length, lightweight and the pattern is pretty but you are right it is shapless on me. I did think of trying a thin belt to see if that makes it a keeper. It is really comfortable. I will try that later and see if I like it that way. Otherwise I think that it is going to go back. I think this would be an excellent dress for someone with more of an hourglass figure.


----------



## Tamarind

I know I am supposed to be looking at the dress but I keep getting distracted by your lovely shoes!
(The dress looks comfy.  Belting might make it a bit short?)
I just returned the Dora.  The length is perfect on me, but it's much too loose around the waist and the waist-tie is not adjustable.  I need something more fitted.


----------



## megt10

Tamarind said:


> I know I am supposed to be looking at the dress but I keep getting distracted by your lovely shoes!
> (The dress looks comfy.  Belting might make it a bit short?)
> I just returned the Dora.  The length is perfect on me, but it's much too loose around the waist and the waist-tie is not adjustable.  I need something more fitted.



Thanks Tamarind for your reply. I did try it with a belt and it looked horrible. Not just too short but also kind of sack like. So back it goes tomorrow. Probably means the other dress I ordered will be much the same. Oh well, I will just save that $ for something that I know I love, like shoes


----------



## Tamarind

megt10 said:


> Thanks Tamarind for your reply. I did try it with a belt and it looked horrible. Not just too short but also kind of sack like. So back it goes tomorrow. Probably means the other dress I ordered will be much the same. Oh well, I will just save that $ for something that I know I love, like shoes



That's the best way to think --- I am always disappointed to make a return because it feels like wasted time and effort, but at least there is $ to buy something else.


----------



## beagly911

Dukeprincess said:


> Wearing one of my favorites to work today, the Nove!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1922827


You look gorgeous Dukeprincess!


----------



## megt10

Tamarind said:


> That's the best way to think --- I am always disappointed to make a return because it feels like wasted time and effort, but at least there is $ to buy something else.



I do always try and look for the positive.


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Ok ladies the Kivel sweater dress arrived. What do you think? I am undecided. The size is petite for reference.


 Well eventhough you have already decided to send it back, I have to agree.  It does nothing for your beautiful figure, although I do like the colors, pattern and fabric weight!!


----------



## Cullinan

Dukeprincess said:


> Wearing one of my favorites to work today, the Nove!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1922827




This dress was made for you.

Absolutely perfect in every way!

Hope you enjoyed wearing it!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*meg:* I've seen way better on you.  It's just not a winner for me.  

Thank you so much for your compliments, *Butterfly, Beagly and Cullinan!*


----------



## DC-Cutie

Perfect! 


Dukeprincess said:


> Wearing one of my favorites to work today, the Nove!
> 
> View attachment 1922827





megt10 said:


> Ok ladies the Kivel sweater dress arrived. What do you think? I am undecided. The size is petite for reference.



Hmmm... I'm on the fence. Like the print, like the shape. I think it's the tights and booties that are throwing me off.  

I think it would look best with a slim, tall boot or footed tights with a black bootie. 

Wait, is the background black or brown?


----------



## Greentea

Dukeprincess said:


> Wearing one of my favorites to work today, the Nove!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1922827



Love love love


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Well eventhough you have already decided to send it back, I have to agree.  It does nothing for your beautiful figure, although I do like the colors, pattern and fabric weight!!


Yeah it was too bad but there will be other dresses. I was correct the other sweater dress I ordered wasn't any better. Though this one was a heavier fabric.


Dukeprincess said:


> *meg:* I've seen way better on you.  It's just not a winner for me.
> 
> Thank you so much for your compliments, *Butterfly, Beagly and Cullinan!*


Agreed. DH said the same. 


DC-Cutie said:


> Perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm... I'm on the fence. Like the print, like the shape. I think it's the tights and booties that are throwing me off.
> 
> I think it would look best with a slim, tall boot or footed tights with a black bootie.
> 
> Wait, is the background black or brown?


The background is brown on the dress. Since I can't wear footed tights that wouldn't work anyway. The dress is very sheer for wool and I  tried it on with tall boots and it wasn't any better. Well all I can say is next


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Ok ladies the Kivel sweater dress arrived. What do you think? I am undecided. The size is petite for reference.



Not feeling it.  Return.


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Not feeling it.  Return.



It went back today along with the other dress. I didn't get any pics of that one but it was basically the same only even larger and more shapeless. It arrived right before I was going to take back the other dress.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Wearing the Picerno cardigan to work today. The trim on this cardi is brown leather.


----------



## baysidebeauty

Dukeprincess said:


> Wearing the Picerno cardigan to work today. The trim on this cardi is brown leather.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1925293



Great color combo - love the ensemble!


----------



## graceful

Dukeprincess said:


> Wearing the Picerno cardigan to work today. The trim on this cardi is brown leather.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1925293


 
You look fantastic!  Love the colors!


----------



## Dukeprincess

baysidebeauty said:


> Great color combo - love the ensemble!





graceful said:


> You look fantastic!  Love the colors!



Thank you both so much!


----------



## Greentea

Dukeprincess said:


> Wearing the Picerno cardigan to work today. The trim on this cardi is brown leather.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1925293



DVF dresses get so much attention we hardly ever discuss her knitwear - it's so fab! Love this sweater!!!


----------



## rock_girl

Dukeprincess said:
			
		

> Wearing the Picerno cardigan to work today. The trim on this cardi is brown leather.



You look stylish and comfortable Duke!


----------



## beagly911

Dukeprincess said:


> Wearing the Picerno cardigan to work today. The trim on this cardi is brown leather.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1925293


Looks great Dukeprincess!!  Love the shoes too!


----------



## Cullinan

Dukeprincess said:


> Wearing the Picerno cardigan to work today. The trim on this cardi is brown leather.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1925293



What an amazing colour -love, love, love...


----------



## baysidebeauty

New Tunis, bought end of last season, first time I'm wearing it.  I'm not crazy about the little poofs at the shoulders but that's the way it's supposed to be, maybe I'm just too picky 








Same dress in Mixed Berry.  Color is prettier IRL.  Still, I'm debating whether to sell/consign it, I'm just not jumping up and down over it    (black is a keeper, though)


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Wearing the Picerno cardigan to work today. The trim on this cardi is brown leather.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1925293


 
Love this Duke. You look casually chic.


----------



## rock_girl

baysidebeauty said:


> New Tunis, bought end of last season, first time I'm wearing it. I'm not crazy about the little poofs at the shoulders but that's the way it's supposed to be, maybe I'm just too picky
> 
> Same dress in Mixed Berry. Color is prettier IRL. Still, I'm debating whether to sell/consign it, I'm just not jumping up and down over it  (black is a keeper, though)


 
Bayside - I really like this dress on you, and personally favor the black over the berry color.  I see what you mean about the shoulder poofs - it would drive me nuts too.  Can you tack them down from the inside, so they don't poof out?


----------



## Tamarind

I prefer the black over the berry, too.  As for the poof,  it seems to only be an issue when you raise your arm at that angle (from the photo).  If it's easily fixable, then i would do it.  If not, I probably wouldn't notice when the arms are down.


----------



## sammix3

Dukeprincess said:


> Wearing the Picerno cardigan to work today. The trim on this cardi is brown leather.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1925293



I love this entire outfit! It's so cute!


----------



## sammix3

baysidebeauty said:


> New Tunis, bought end of last season, first time I'm wearing it.  I'm not crazy about the little poofs at the shoulders but that's the way it's supposed to be, maybe I'm just too picky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same dress in Mixed Berry.  Color is prettier IRL.  Still, I'm debating whether to sell/consign it, I'm just not jumping up and down over it    (black is a keeper, though)



I like the black over the berry. I think you should let that one go.


----------



## Greentea

baysidebeauty said:


> New Tunis, bought end of last season, first time I'm wearing it.  I'm not crazy about the little poofs at the shoulders but that's the way it's supposed to be, maybe I'm just too picky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same dress in Mixed Berry.  Color is prettier IRL.  Still, I'm debating whether to sell/consign it, I'm just not jumping up and down over it    (black is a keeper, though)



I especially love this dress in the black - keeper!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Greentea said:


> DVF dresses get so much attention we hardly ever discuss her knitwear - it's so fab! Love this sweater!!!


I know! It really is.  I've had this cardigan for awhile and I just love it.  Thank you!



rock_girl said:


> You look stylish and comfortable Duke!



Thank you so much!



beagly911 said:


> Looks great Dukeprincess!!  Love the shoes too!



  They're JCrew Valentina pumps.



Cullinan said:


> What an amazing colour -love, love, love...



Thanks sweets! 



megt10 said:


> Love this Duke. You look casually chic.



Thank you, sometimes I like to be a little less dressy at work, especially on Fridays.



sammix3 said:


> I love this entire outfit! It's so cute!



Aww, thank you!


----------



## Dukeprincess

baysidebeauty said:


> New Tunis, bought end of last season, first time I'm wearing it.  I'm not crazy about the little poofs at the shoulders but that's the way it's supposed to be, maybe I'm just too picky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same dress in Mixed Berry.  Color is prettier IRL.  Still, I'm debating whether to sell/consign it, I'm just not jumping up and down over it    (black is a keeper, though)



I have this dress in black and I say keep the black one!  It's super versatile and I like how you have it styled with the tights and boots.


----------



## Cullinan

Dukeprincess said:


> I know! It really is.  I've had this cardigan for awhile and I just love it.  Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> They're JCrew Valentina pumps.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks sweets!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, sometimes I like to be a little less dressy at work, especially on Fridays.
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, thank you!



You're welcome - my wardrobe needs spicing up colour wise as well!


----------



## beagly911

baysidebeauty said:


> New Tunis, bought end of last season, first time I'm wearing it. I'm not crazy about the little poofs at the shoulders but that's the way it's supposed to be, maybe I'm just too picky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same dress in Mixed Berry. Color is prettier IRL. Still, I'm debating whether to sell/consign it, I'm just not jumping up and down over it  (black is a keeper, though)


I really like the black!  Maybe the mixed berry would look better with a nude shoe??


----------



## *MJ*

I just received the Melis in Dove Bloom Teal, and I love it, but it's pretty short on me...
(I'm 5' 9")  I went with my normal DVF wrap size 8. Do you ladies who have experience with this style think if I went up a size it would give me a bit more length? Thanks for your help!


----------



## Princess Pink

baysidebeauty said:


> New Tunis, bought end of last season, first time I'm wearing it.  I'm not crazy about the little poofs at the shoulders but that's the way it's supposed to be, maybe I'm just too picky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same dress in Mixed Berry.  Color is prettier IRL.  Still, I'm debating whether to sell/consign it, I'm just not jumping up and down over it    (black is a keeper, though)



Sorry to say as it seems you love this dress especially in the black, but I don't think that style is flattering on you at all - as you've mentioned it seems to be something to do with the shoulder style, the top half is too 'blousey' especially with the full cuffed sleeve - too much poofy - also the large gold-ish buttons everywhere.........I think this style would be more suited to a figure which is more straight & boyish - those gorgeous curves should be shown off more! (I'm the same!). An A-line dress or a wrap I think would be much more flattering for you.

I would consign both - I'm positive you can get something much more suitable.


----------



## megt10

baysidebeauty said:


> New Tunis, bought end of last season, first time I'm wearing it. I'm not crazy about the little poofs at the shoulders but that's the way it's supposed to be, maybe I'm just too picky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same dress in Mixed Berry. Color is prettier IRL. Still, I'm debating whether to sell/consign it, I'm just not jumping up and down over it  (black is a keeper, though)


 I like the black but I would sell the berry.


----------



## baysidebeauty

rock_girl said:


> Bayside - I really like this dress on you, and personally favor the black over the berry color.  I see what you mean about the shoulder poofs - it would drive me nuts too.  Can you tack them down from the inside, so they don't poof out?





Tamarind said:


> I prefer the black over the berry, too.  As for the poof,  it seems to only be an issue when you raise your arm at that angle (from the photo).  If it's easily fixable, then i would do it.  If not, I probably wouldn't notice when the arms are down.





sammix3 said:


> I like the black over the berry. I think you should let that one go.





Greentea said:


> I especially love this dress in the black - keeper!





Dukeprincess said:


> I have this dress in black and I say keep the black one!  It's super versatile and I like how you have it styled with the tights and boots.





beagly911 said:


> I really like the black!  Maybe the mixed berry would look better with a nude shoe??





Princess Pink said:


> Sorry to say as it seems you love this dress especially in the black, but I don't think that style is flattering on you at all - as you've mentioned it seems to be something to do with the shoulder style, the top half is too 'blousey' especially with the full cuffed sleeve - too much poofy - also the large gold-ish buttons everywhere.........I think this style would be more suited to a figure which is more straight & boyish - those gorgeous curves should be shown off more! (I'm the same!). An A-line dress or a wrap I think would be much more flattering for you.
> 
> I would consign both - I'm positive you can get something much more suitable.





megt10 said:


> I like the black but I would sell the berry.




Thanks for all the feedback.  I think you guys are right - the berry needs to go.


----------



## Cullinan

baysidebeauty said:


> New Tunis, bought end of last season, first time I'm wearing it.  I'm not crazy about the little poofs at the shoulders but that's the way it's supposed to be, maybe I'm just too picky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same dress in Mixed Berry.  Color is prettier IRL.  Still, I'm debating whether to sell/consign it, I'm just not jumping up and down over it    (black is a keeper, though)



I like both, the black and the berry...but it's your call..


----------



## baysidebeauty

Cullinan said:


> I like both, the black and the berry...but it's your call..



Thanks


----------



## Cullinan

baysidebeauty said:


> Thanks



Let us know what you decide finally..


----------



## sammix3

My Koto skirt from Saks arrived on Friday!  Wearing her for the first time today!


----------



## rock_girl

sammix3 said:


> My Koto skirt from Saks arrived on Friday! Wearing her for the first time today!


 
Looking good Sammix!  I love that color!!


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> My Koto skirt from Saks arrived on Friday! Wearing her for the first time today!


 Love it Sammi. How do you like the feel of the Koto? I like it the best of all my skirts.


----------



## baysidebeauty

sammix3 said:


> My Koto skirt from Saks arrived on Friday!  Wearing her for the first time today!



Love the color!  Ensemble looks great, well put together


----------



## Dukeprincess

sammix3 said:


> My Koto skirt from Saks arrived on Friday!  Wearing her for the first time today!



Such a gorgeous color.  Awesome on your shape as well.


----------



## Cullinan

sammix3 said:


> My Koto skirt from Saks arrived on Friday!  Wearing her for the first time today!




Amazing colour skirt and great fit.. You look stunning in it!

Hope you get lots of compliments as its a great choice!


----------



## sammix3

rock_girl said:


> Looking good Sammix!  I love that color!!





megt10 said:


> Love it Sammi. How do you like the feel of the Koto? I like it the best of all my skirts.





baysidebeauty said:


> Love the color!  Ensemble looks great, well put together





Dukeprincess said:


> Such a gorgeous color.  Awesome on your shape as well.





Cullinan said:


> Amazing colour skirt and great fit.. You look stunning in it!
> 
> Hope you get lots of compliments as its a great choice!



Thank you for all your lovely compliments.

I love DVF pencil skirts - both the Koto and the Kimmie.  The fit is great and I love the fabric!  Can't wait for more colors to come out


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Thank you for all your lovely compliments.
> 
> I love DVF pencil skirts - both the Koto and the Kimmie. The fit is great and I love the fabric! Can't wait for more colors to come out


 I love the fabric on the Koto too. It is so comfortable to wear and so flattering on.


----------



## beagly911

sammix3 said:


> My Koto skirt from Saks arrived on Friday! Wearing her for the first time today!


 I love the shape and the color!!  Congrats!  Looking great!


----------



## beagly911

Wishing the best for a DVF ladies that are in the path of Sandy!!!  Can't wait to see what you are wear after the water/snow and wind have passed!!!


----------



## sammix3

Wearing the capreena for the first time today. I love this dress!


----------



## sammix3

And what do you ladies think of this scarf? Is it grey? I can't tell lol.


----------



## Dukeprincess

sammix3 said:


> Wearing the capreena for the first time today. I love this dress!





sammix3 said:


> And what do you ladies think of this scarf? Is it grey? I can't tell lol.



My power came back on and this is a great thing to see now that I have internet again!  You look beautiful!  I actually really love that scarf.


----------



## baysidebeauty

sammix3 said:


> And what do you ladies think of this scarf? Is it grey? I can't tell lol.



I am just not lovin' that scarf...at all.  Looks like an old towel she threw around her neck


----------



## baysidebeauty

sammix3 said:


> Wearing the capreena for the first time today. I love this dress!



That is gorgeous on you - the fit is very flattering!  :okay:


----------



## sammix3

baysidebeauty said:


> I am just not lovin' that scarf...at all.  Looks like an old towel she threw around her neck



Lol omg now that you mention it.. I can kinda see it!


----------



## Greentea

sammix3 said:


> Wearing the capreena for the first time today. I love this dress!



Love love love love!


----------



## Greentea

sammix3 said:


> My Koto skirt from Saks arrived on Friday!  Wearing her for the first time today!


 I can't remember if you already answered this... Anyway, do you wear the same size as your wraps in these skirts, or do you size down?


----------



## rock_girl

sammix3 said:


> And what do you ladies think of this scarf? Is it grey? I can't tell lol.


 
From the photo, it looks like more of a shawl or pashmina than a scarf.  I like the print, but not the bulkiness of it. 



sammix3 said:


> Wearing the capreena for the first time today. I love this dress!


 
You look beautiful!  The print...is it birds?


----------



## Cullinan

sammix3 said:


> Thank you for all your lovely compliments.
> 
> I love DVF pencil skirts - both the Koto and the Kimmie.  The fit is great and I love the fabric!  Can't wait for more colors to come out



They definitely suit you - I can't wait to see your next new ones!!


----------



## sammix3

Greentea said:


> Love love love love!



Thank you!



Greentea said:


> I can't remember if you already answered this... Anyway, do you wear the same size as your wraps in these skirts, or do you size down?



Yes I take the same size.



rock_girl said:


> From the photo, it looks like more of a shawl or pashmina than a scarf.  I like the print, but not the bulkiness of it.
> 
> 
> 
> You look beautiful!  The print...is it birds?



Thanks for the feedback!  The print is called dove bloom, so I think it's a mix of birds and flowers.  Not 100% sure lol.



Cullinan said:


> They definitely suit you - I can't wait to see your next new ones!!



Thank you hun!


----------



## Cullinan

sammix3 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I take the same size.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the feedback!  The print is called dove bloom, so I think it's a mix of birds and flowers.  Not 100% sure lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you hun!



You're welcome - I'll look forward to it...


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Wearing the capreena for the first time today. I love this dress!


 Oh Sammi you look fantastic in this dress. I love it on you.


Dukeprincess said:


> My power came back on and this is a great thing to see now that I have internet again! You look beautiful! I actually really love that scarf.


 Duke, so glad that you have power again.


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Oh Sammi you look fantastic in this dress. I love it on you.
> 
> Duke, so glad that you have power again.



Thanks Meg!  I'm having a hard time deciding whether I like the scarf, I think mainly because its a light grey color in the back and I'm not much of a grey person.  Any thoughts?


----------



## Dukeprincess

Wraps on sale!

Graphic Clouds - Fuchsia - $208
http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/diane-v...tualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=606

Swirls -Orchid - $208
http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/diane-v...tualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=306

Little Leaves - Teal - Size 4 ONLY - $208
http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/diane-v...tualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=306

Kate Studded Jacket - $719
http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/diane-v...tualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=406


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Thanks Meg! I'm having a hard time deciding whether I like the scarf, I think mainly because its a light grey color in the back and I'm not much of a grey person. Any thoughts?


 From this pic I am not a fan. I am not sure if it is the way that it is styled would like to see it open for a better idea. I love most DVF scarves but from this pic it just isn't doing it for me.


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> From this pic I am not a fan. I am not sure if it is the way that it is styled would like to see it open for a better idea. I love most DVF scarves but from this pic it just isn't doing it for me.



Same scarf but in different color and draped differently.


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Same scarf but in different color and draped differently.


 This I like. So I think what I don't like about the other one aside from the way that it is draped is the background color. It sort of looks washed out and dull, kwim?


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> This I like. So I think what I don't like about the other one aside from the way that it is draped is the background color. It sort of looks washed out and dull, kwim?



Thanks for your feedback. I think I'll just order it to see if I like it or not. If not, I'll just return it.


----------



## graceful

sammix3 said:


> Wearing the capreena for the first time today. I love this dress!


 
You look great!  Saw this one in the store but they didn't have my size.  Love it on you.


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Thanks for your feedback. I think I'll just order it to see if I like it or not. If not, I'll just return it.



You're welcome. Would love to see a pic when you get it.


----------



## sammix3

graceful said:


> You look great!  Saw this one in the store but they didn't have my size.  Love it on you.



Thank you!


----------



## LABAG

Sale up to 50% at Saks-the NewJeanne two in chain red looks awfully tempting......and at 175!!


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> You're welcome. Would love to see a pic when you get it.



I orders it from Nordies but found some more pics on NM. These pics are showing the scarf in a much better way! Can't wait to get it!!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Diane...ey-Scarf-Magenta-Scarves-Wraps/prod152910117/


----------



## Cullinan

sammix3 said:


> Same scarf but in different color and draped differently.



Beautiful festive colour - makes me think of Christmas already!!

Very nice indeed!!!


----------



## Chloe_chick999

sammix3 said:


> My Koto skirt from Saks arrived on Friday!  Wearing her for the first time today!



Ugh! So cute! And there are the slippers, lol


----------



## Cullinan

sammix3 said:


> Thanks for your feedback. I think I'll just order it to see if I like it or not. If not, I'll just return it.




I hope it's fine as the colour is gorgeous!


----------



## fashion16

Ladies, I need advice. I wore my new Jeanne spotted cloud dress yesterday and shortly after I got to work, I noticed that 1/2 the belt (front and center on the dress) didn't go through the dye process correctly b/c there is a strip of white on the belt that should have been dyed light blue ( the primary color of the rest of the dress). I called saks to let them know and the dress is sold out online and in stores in my size. The CSR told me I am out of luck. Either return it for a refund or live with it. I love this dress so I don't want to return it but it bugs me that someone else paid the same amount of $$$ for the dress that I did an theirs is perfect and mine is not. Is there anything that an be done? She refused to do any type of discount for the damage( NM did this for me once after they sent me Louboutins that had obviously been worn. I know this is different (dvf defect) but disappointing nonetheless .


----------



## megt10

fashion16 said:


> Ladies, I need advice. I wore my new Jeanne spotted cloud dress yesterday and shortly after I got to work, I noticed that 1/2 the belt (front and center on the dress) didn't go through the dye process correctly b/c there is a strip of white on the belt that should have been dyed light blue ( the primary color of the rest of the dress). I called saks to let them know and the dress is sold out online and in stores in my size. The CSR told me I am out of luck. Either return it for a refund or live with it. I love this dress so I don't want to return it but it bugs me that someone else paid the same amount of $$$ for the dress that I did an theirs is perfect and mine is not. Is there anything that an be done? She refused to do any type of discount for the damage( NM did this for me once after they sent me Louboutins that had obviously been worn. I know this is different (dvf defect) but disappointing nonetheless .


 If it bothers you I would just return it and buy something else.


----------



## LABAG

I did get the Jeanne chain red dress from Saks-couldnt resist! 
I think Meg has it, and this will be my first' red ' dress-so excited. Itll be here on saturday-so quick!


----------



## megt10

LABAG said:


> I did get the Jeanne chain red dress from Saks-couldnt resist!
> I think Meg has it, and this will be my first' red ' dress-so excited. Itll be here on saturday-so quick!


I do have it and I love it.


----------



## Dukeprincess

fashion16 said:


> Ladies, I need advice. I wore my new Jeanne spotted cloud dress yesterday and shortly after I got to work, I noticed that 1/2 the belt (front and center on the dress) didn't go through the dye process correctly b/c there is a strip of white on the belt that should have been dyed light blue ( the primary color of the rest of the dress). I called saks to let them know and the dress is sold out online and in stores in my size. The CSR told me I am out of luck. Either return it for a refund or live with it. I love this dress so I don't want to return it but it bugs me that someone else paid the same amount of $$$ for the dress that I did an theirs is perfect and mine is not. Is there anything that an be done? She refused to do any type of discount for the damage( NM did this for me once after they sent me Louboutins that had obviously been worn. I know this is different (dvf defect) but disappointing nonetheless .





megt10 said:


> If it bothers you I would just return it and buy something else.



I agree with meg, just return it and buy another dress.


----------



## baysidebeauty

megt10 said:


> I do have it and I love it.



It is gorgeous on you!


----------



## baysidebeauty

fashion16 said:


> Ladies, I need advice. I wore my new Jeanne spotted cloud dress yesterday and shortly after I got to work, I noticed that 1/2 the belt (front and center on the dress) didn't go through the dye process correctly b/c there is a strip of white on the belt that should have been dyed light blue ( the primary color of the rest of the dress). I called saks to let them know and the dress is sold out online and in stores in my size. The CSR told me I am out of luck. Either return it for a refund or live with it. I love this dress so I don't want to return it but it bugs me that someone else paid the same amount of $$$ for the dress that I did an theirs is perfect and mine is not. Is there anything that an be done? She refused to do any type of discount for the damage( NM did this for me once after they sent me Louboutins that had obviously been worn. I know this is different (dvf defect) but disappointing nonetheless .



I would not pay top $$$ for a dress with a defect - return it.

You may be able to find it elsewhere - either another dept store that carries DVF, the DVF website, or one of the DVF outlets.


----------



## baysidebeauty

fashion16 said:


> Ladies, I need advice. I wore my new Jeanne spotted cloud dress yesterday and shortly after I got to work, I noticed that 1/2 the belt (front and center on the dress) didn't go through the dye process correctly b/c there is a strip of white on the belt that should have been dyed light blue ( the primary color of the rest of the dress). I called saks to let them know and the dress is sold out online and in stores in my size. The CSR told me I am out of luck. Either return it for a refund or live with it. I love this dress so I don't want to return it but it bugs me that someone else paid the same amount of $$$ for the dress that I did an theirs is perfect and mine is not. Is there anything that an be done? She refused to do any type of discount for the damage( NM did this for me once after they sent me Louboutins that had obviously been worn. I know this is different (dvf defect) but disappointing nonetheless .




I just looked on Bloomingdales website for you, and they have the dress, looks like all sizes available - so order from Bloomies then return to Saks.


----------



## baysidebeauty

How much wiggle room is there with sizing in the Jeanne and Julian wraps?  I'm trying to lose some weight, goal of about 15 pounds, wondering if that will make much difference in the sizing of the wraps or not really that much - ?


----------



## megt10

baysidebeauty said:


> It is gorgeous on you!


 Thanks Bayside. I am planning on wearing it during the holidays.


----------



## *MJ*

baysidebeauty said:
			
		

> How much wiggle room is there with sizing in the Jeanne and Julian wraps?  I'm trying to lose some weight, goal of about 15 pounds, wondering if that will make much difference in the sizing of the wraps or not really that much - ?



Hi! I'm in the same situation...I'm in the process of losing 20 pounds I put on over the last year, and I can still wear my size 8 wraps...albeit a bit more snugly! But yes, there is some wiggle room in sizing.


----------



## baysidebeauty

*MJ* said:


> Hi! I'm in the same situation...I'm in the process of losing 20 pounds I put on over the last year, and I can still wear my size 8 wraps...albeit a bit more snugly! But yes, there is some wiggle room in sizing.



Thanks for the reply.  I was at Nordies yesterday returning something and saw a size 12 wrap so I tried it on for fit (didn't like the piano pattern).  It fit okay, but really a 14 is better at this point, just more comfortable overall.  But at least I know if what I want is only available in a 12 I can wear it.  Hopefully the 14s won't be too big if I do lose the weight.  10 was much too snug.


----------



## *MJ*

baysidebeauty said:


> Thanks for the reply.  I was at Nordies yesterday returning something and saw a size 12 wrap so I tried it on for fit (didn't like the piano pattern).  It fit okay, but really a 14 is better at this point, just more comfortable overall.  But at least I know if what I want is only available in a 12 I can wear it.  Hopefully the 14s won't be too big if I do lose the weight.  10 was much too snug.


 
You're welcome! 

I think you'll be fine in the 12 after losing...the 14 may be a bit big...but if so, you can always ebay them!


----------



## baysidebeauty

*MJ* said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> I think you'll be fine in the 12 after losing...the 14 may be a bit big...but if so, you can always ebay them!



Yea, but the problem is I have some 14s that I LOVE and would miss them if couldn't wear anymore!


----------



## *MJ*

baysidebeauty said:


> Yea, but the problem is I have some 14s that I LOVE and would miss them if couldn't wear anymore!



Oh!! I see what you mean...Hopefully your favorite wraps will still work for you even after your weight loss!!


----------



## xhalted1

I posted this earlier in another thread, but I scored a gorgeous red Biker wrap dress from Saks Off Fifth for $55.00 yesterday. Org price was $445.00.  Couldn't believe my luck!


----------



## sammix3

xhalted1 said:


> I posted this earlier in another thread, but I scored a gorgeous red Biker wrap dress from Saks Off Fifth for $55.00 yesterday. Org price was $445.00.  Couldn't believe my luck!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1935684



Wow that's an amazing deal!  Congrats!


----------



## baysidebeauty

xhalted1 said:


> I posted this earlier in another thread, but I scored a gorgeous red Biker wrap dress from Saks Off Fifth for $55.00 yesterday. Org price was $445.00.  Couldn't believe my luck!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1935684



Score!


----------



## megt10

I just got the Jenny dress that I have wanted since I saw Duke in it from ebay. It hasn't arrived yet but will post pics when it does.


----------



## rock_girl

xhalted1 said:
			
		

> I posted this earlier in another thread, but I scored a gorgeous red Biker wrap dress from Saks Off Fifth for $55.00 yesterday. Org price was $445.00.  Couldn't believe my luck!



What a steal...congrats!


----------



## rock_girl

megt10 said:
			
		

> I just got the Jenny dress that I have wanted since I saw Duke in it from ebay. It hasn't arrived yet but will post pics when it does.



Yeah!!  Cannot wait to see mod pics.


----------



## megt10

rock_girl said:


> Yeah!! Cannot wait to see mod pics.


 It should arrive soon. The seller is also in Cali. I tried to get it early this summer but it didn't work out. I was going to hold off on it since we are going into winter but since it is going to be in the 90's here why not, lol.


----------



## Princess Pink

baysidebeauty said:


> Thanks for the reply.  I was at Nordies yesterday returning something and saw a size 12 wrap so I tried it on for fit (didn't like the piano pattern).  It fit okay, but really a 14 is better at this point, just more comfortable overall.  But at least I know if what I want is only available in a 12 I can wear it.  Hopefully the 14s won't be too big if I do lose the weight.  10 was much too snug.



The DVF sizing is crazy though, I've given up trying to decipher it! My blouses and pants are 10's (also have an 8) but my wraps are 14 - just lost approx 10 pounds myself and my wraps are still comfortable 14s - well I guess it's better to be comfortable than obsessing about a number on a label!


----------



## Dukeprincess

xhalted1 said:


> I posted this earlier in another thread, but I scored a gorgeous red Biker wrap dress from Saks Off Fifth for $55.00 yesterday. Org price was $445.00.  Couldn't believe my luck!
> 
> Woah, that is an amazing price!  Congrats!
> 
> View attachment 1935684





megt10 said:


> I just got the Jenny dress that I have wanted since I saw Duke in it from ebay. It hasn't arrived yet but will post pics when it does.



Wahoo!  Love this dress!  

I just bought this umbrella because I cannot resist DVF + Clouds Print = Purchased.
http://www.theoutnet.com/product/329214


----------



## Dukeprincess

Wore Hoofs Jeanne to the ballet yesterday.


----------



## phiphi

Dukeprincess said:


> View attachment 1936478
> 
> 
> Wore Hoofs Jeanne to the ballet yesterday.



love. i seriously am kicking myself at not letting you enable me to get this before - you are STUNNING in this dress!!!


----------



## baysidebeauty

Dukeprincess said:


> View attachment 1936478
> 
> 
> Wore Hoofs Jeanne to the ballet yesterday.



Love it - looks great with the tights!


----------



## rock_girl

Dukeprincess said:


> Wore Hoofs Jeanne to the ballet yesterday.


 
Love it!  You look amazing *Duke*, and the tights give a whole new versatility to the DVF wrap dresse.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Wahoo! Love this dress!
> 
> I just bought this umbrella because I cannot resist DVF + Clouds Print = Purchased.
> http://www.theoutnet.com/product/329214


 Thanks Duke you were my inspiration for this dress. 


Dukeprincess said:


> View attachment 1936478
> 
> 
> Wore Hoofs Jeanne to the ballet yesterday.


 Love this dress on you and it looks great with the tights.


----------



## Dukeprincess

phiphi said:


> love. i seriously am kicking myself at not letting you enable me to get this before - you are STUNNING in this dress!!!



I'm sorry, but I enabled you to buy so many others!  



baysidebeauty said:


> Love it - looks great with the tights!



Thank you!  



rock_girl said:


> Love it!  You look amazing *Duke*, and the tights give a whole new versatility to the DVF wrap dresse.



Thanks!  I try to find a way to incorporate the dresses into all 4 seasons! 



megt10 said:


> Thanks Duke you were my inspiration for this dress.
> 
> Love this dress on you and it looks great with the tights.



You're so sweet.  And we are Hoof and Jenny twins now!


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> I'm sorry, but I enabled you to buy so many others!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I try to find a way to incorporate the dresses into all 4 seasons!
> 
> 
> 
> You're so sweet. And we are Hoof and Jenny twins now!


 Yep and a few more I think, like the Financier  my all time favorite. It is over 90 degrees here today if the weather stays like this I will be wearing the Jenny this week .


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> Yep and a few more I think, like the Financier  my all time favorite. It is over 90 degrees here today if the weather stays like this I will be wearing the Jenny this week .



Oooh, I need to break out my Financier!  Thanks for reminding me!

90 degrees!!! :faints:  The high here is 48 degrees. :snowballs:


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Oooh, I need to break out my Financier! Thanks for reminding me!
> 
> 90 degrees!!! :faints: The high here is 48 degrees. :snowballs:


 48 sounds a lot better to me atm. I am dying to wear some of my wrap dresses and it is just too hot.


----------



## Yvoinca

Just saw the exact same one on Bloomingdales now for $278- with the code "holidayff" you got 20% more off. Hope you will find your size. 


fashion16 said:


> Ladies, I need advice. I wore my new Jeanne spotted cloud dress yesterday and shortly after I got to work, I noticed that 1/2 the belt (front and center on the dress) didn't go through the dye process correctly b/c there is a strip of white on the belt that should have been dyed light blue ( the primary color of the rest of the dress). I called saks to let them know and the dress is sold out online and in stores in my size. The CSR told me I am out of luck. Either return it for a refund or live with it. I love this dress so I don't want to return it but it bugs me that someone else paid the same amount of $$$ for the dress that I did an theirs is perfect and mine is not. Is there anything that an be done? She refused to do any type of discount for the damage( NM did this for me once after they sent me Louboutins that had obviously been worn. I know this is different (dvf defect) but disappointing nonetheless .


----------



## terebina786

Does anyone have the Branitta sweater dress? I'm debating ordering it from Bloomingdales with the FF it comes down to $165.


----------



## SherryF

xhalted1 said:
			
		

> I posted this earlier in another thread, but I scored a gorgeous red Biker wrap dress from Saks Off Fifth for $55.00 yesterday. Org price was $445.00.  Couldn't believe my luck!



Congratulations!


----------



## megt10

terebina786 said:


> Does anyone have the Branitta sweater dress? I'm debating ordering it from Bloomingdales with the FF it comes down to $165.



I had and returned it. It looked horrible on me. Never got a pic. I am not sure who it would look good on either.


----------



## Greentea

Wore my new Jeanne in Chain Link to a gallery opening over the weekend! Love this print and the dress but I think I've realized that I slightly prefer the fit of the new Julian.


----------



## baysidebeauty

Greentea said:


> Wore my new Jeanne in Chain Link to a gallery opening over the weekend! Love this print and the dress but I think I've realized that I slightly prefer the fit of the new Julian.



Looks great on you!  


I much prefer the Jeanne over the Julian, but let's face it - it all comes down to the print, that's what determines the purchase, isn't it


----------



## Cullinan

Greentea said:


> Wore my new Jeanne in Chain Link to a gallery opening over the weekend! Love this print and the dress but I think I've realized that I slightly prefer the fit of the new Julian.




This looks absolutely gorgeous on you - fits perfectly - don't regret it as it suits you down to the ground!

Very elegant for a gallery opening as well..I'm sure you were complimented...


----------



## Dukeprincess

Greentea said:
			
		

> Wore my new Jeanne in Chain Link to a gallery opening over the weekend! Love this print and the dress but I think I've realized that I slightly prefer the fit of the new Julian.



You look gorgeous! 

I'm actually planning to wear mine tomorrow!


----------



## Cullinan

Dukeprincess said:


> You look gorgeous!
> 
> I'm actually planning to wear mine tomorrow!



I'm sure you'll look gorgeous too...

Would be nice to see pics of you in your one


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> Wore my new Jeanne in Chain Link to a gallery opening over the weekend! Love this print and the dress but I think I've realized that I slightly prefer the fit of the new Julian.


You look stunning. What about the Julian do you prefer over the Jeanne?


baysidebeauty said:


> Looks great on you!
> 
> 
> I much prefer the Jeanne over the Julian, but let's face it - it all comes down to the print, that's what determines the purchase, isn't it


I prefer the Jeanne too I find it lays better and mostly I don't need a cami. I agree though if I love the print I will get the Julian.


Dukeprincess said:


> You look gorgeous!
> 
> I'm actually planning to wear mine tomorrow!



Pics please!


----------



## xhalted1

Dukeprincess said:


> Wahoo!  Love this dress!
> 
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## xhalted1

sammix3 said:


> Wow that's an amazing deal!  Congrats!



Thanks sammix3!


----------



## ncch

terebina786 said:
			
		

> Does anyone have the Branitta sweater dress? I'm debating ordering it from Bloomingdales with the FF it comes down to $165.



I tried this dress in grey thinking it was the same as last seasons sweater dress just with a different name.  It wasn't the same dress.  It has a very wide boatneck so you'd have to wear a strapless bra or something.  It has very fitted sleeves and loose body.  I didn't like the fit and hemline of the dress too much - compared to the sweater dress from last year (was more flared).  If you like that loose fit, I think it's a cute dress.  Think I would've gotten it if the boatneck wasn't cut so wide.  Which color are you thinking of getting?  The berry colors very pretty.


----------



## rock_girl

Greentea said:


> Wore my new Jeanne in Chain Link to a gallery opening over the weekend! Love this print and the dress but I think I've realized that I slightly prefer the fit of the new Julian.


 
You look lovely Greentea!


----------



## Greentea

megt10 said:


> You look stunning. What about the Julian do you prefer over the Jeanne?
> 
> I prefer the Jeanne too I find it lays better and mostly I don't need a cami. I agree though if I love the print I will get the Julian.
> 
> 
> Pics please!



I prefer the 3/4 sleeves and the fact that the Julian doesn't have the stitched/trimmed band where the dress wraps. Also, the dresses are the same size, but the Jeanne is cut ever so slightly smaller. Or maybe it's just me? Weird! I'll continue to buy both, though.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Well I changed my mind due to the Nor'easter heading our way and went with the Emsley and Frye boots.  (I am always freezing so I put a long sleeve crewneck tee  under the dress and it actually looks like part of the dress!)


----------



## Greentea

Dukeprincess said:


> Well I changed my mind due to the Nor'easter heading our way and went with the Emsley and Frye boots.  (I am always freezing so I put a long sleeve crewneck tee  under the dress and it actually looks like part of the dress!)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1938419



Oh my goodness - this style is so flattering on you! Love it!


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Well I changed my mind due to the Nor'easter heading our way and went with the Emsley and Frye boots. (I am always freezing so I put a long sleeve crewneck tee under the dress and it actually looks like part of the dress!)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1938419


 Oh, I love this on you. It looks great with the boots as well as the tee underneath.


----------



## megt10

Finally my Richley Printed Jersey Dress arrived from the NM sale. It runs large the Petite that I got is a little big but very comfy and that is the style.
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product.jsp?itemId=prod149910098
 I also received my Jenny dress from ebay. I love them both. Depending on the weather I will be wearing one of the two tomorrow.


----------



## BougieBoo

Dukeprincess said:
			
		

> Wore Hoofs Jeanne to the ballet yesterday.



This dress is so cute on you! And we're officially twins on it now! Found one via *Bay!  I have this print on the emsley dress also but I think the Jeanne is better for my work. #justifying LOL!


----------



## sammix3

Got my Kenley scarf in magenta chains today and the background is a light lavender color.  Pink and purple, my two favorite colors!  Can't wait to wear it!


----------



## sammix3

Dukeprincess said:


> Well I changed my mind due to the Nor'easter heading our way and went with the Emsley and Frye boots.  (I am always freezing so I put a long sleeve crewneck tee  under the dress and it actually looks like part of the dress!)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1938419



Duke, you look so stylish all year round!


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Finally my Richley Printed Jersey Dress arrived from the NM sale. It runs large the Petite that I got is a little big but very comfy and that is the style.
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product.jsp?itemId=prod149910098
> I also received my Jenny dress from ebay. I love them both. Depending on the weather I will be wearing one of the two tomorrow.



Can't wait to see them on you!


----------



## sammix3

Greentea said:


> Wore my new Jeanne in Chain Link to a gallery opening over the weekend! Love this print and the dress but I think I've realized that I slightly prefer the fit of the new Julian.



Love this on you!  I personally prefer the Jeanne over the Julian as well.


----------



## Coffee Addicted

Dukeprincess said:


> Well I changed my mind due to the Nor'easter heading our way and went with the Emsley and Frye boots.  (I am always freezing so I put a long sleeve crewneck tee  under the dress and it actually looks like part of the dress!)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1938419


Love the style on you - you look fab!


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Got my Kenley scarf in magenta chains today and the background is a light lavender color. Pink and purple, my two favorite colors!  Can't wait to wear it!


 Oh I am so glad that you love it Sammi. I can't wait to see it on you.


----------



## baysidebeauty

Dukeprincess said:


> Well I changed my mind due to the Nor'easter heading our way and went with the Emsley and Frye boots.  (I am always freezing so I put a long sleeve crewneck tee  under the dress and it actually looks like part of the dress!)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1938419


----------



## rock_girl

Dukeprincess said:
			
		

> Well I changed my mind due to the Nor'easter heading our way and went with the Emsley and Frye boots.  (I am always freezing so I put a long sleeve crewneck tee  under the dress and it actually looks like part of the dress!)



Fabulous as always!


----------



## megt10

Ladies some nice sales on DVF at NM. I just got http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Diane...3De1600001&eItemId=prod150890322&cmCat=search I love the print on this dress. Had been looking at it now that it is 30% off I am getting it.


----------



## Greentea

megt10 said:


> Ladies some nice sales on DVF at NM. I just got http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Diane...3De1600001&eItemId=prod150890322&cmCat=search I love the print on this dress. Had been looking at it now that it is 30% off I am getting it.



That's soooo you! Congrats on the great price!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Greentea said:


> Oh my goodness - this style is so flattering on you! Love it!





megt10 said:


> Oh, I love this on you. It looks great with the boots as well as the tee underneath.





BougieBoo said:


> This dress is so cute on you! And we're officially twins on it now! Found one via *Bay!  I have this print on the emsley dress also but I think the Jeanne is better for my work. #justifying LOL!





sammix3 said:


> Duke, you look so stylish all year round!





Coffee Addicted said:


> Love the style on you - you look fab!





baysidebeauty said:


>





rock_girl said:


> Fabulous as always!



 So much for all of your compliments ladies!  This dress got me a lot of attention, including some male attention as I was waiting at the bar last night for my date! 

Congratulations on the new arrivals, *sammi and meg!*  I cannot wait to see the modeling shots!


----------



## Coffee Addicted

megt10 said:


> Ladies some nice sales on DVF at NM. I just got http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Diane...3De1600001&eItemId=prod150890322&cmCat=search I love the print on this dress. Had been looking at it now that it is 30% off I am getting it.


Thanks for the heads up! I'll have a look


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> That's soooo you! Congrats on the great price!


Thanks Greentea I hope it looks as good in person.


Dukeprincess said:


> So much for all of your compliments ladies!  This dress got me a lot of attention, including some male attention as I was waiting at the bar last night for my date!
> 
> Congratulations on the new arrivals, *sammi and meg!*  I cannot wait to see the modeling shots!



I am not surprised you got a lot of attention . it is raining today so I am in the Richley Dove Bloom. I got a pic before leaving the house this morning will post it later. I really like the dress. Even though it is wool it isn't at all itchy.


----------



## megt10

Here is the Richley Dove Bloom.


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> Here is the Richley Dove Bloom.



Wow, that's truly stunning!


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Wow, that's truly stunning!



Thanks Duke. I am glad I got it and on sale


----------



## rock_girl

megt10 said:
			
		

> Here is the Richley Dove Bloom.



I love this dress! It is totally made for you Meg!  Is it a fax or real wrap?  How does it size?


----------



## baysidebeauty

megt10 said:


> Here is the Richley Dove Bloom.



Fantastic!


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Here is the Richley Dove Bloom.



Absolutely stunning! I love your Chanel just mademoiselle tote too!


----------



## Coffee Addicted

megt10 said:
			
		

> Here is the Richley Dove Bloom.



Love it on you! Is it tts?


----------



## LABAG

They had the julian two in snake wired goldfor 163.20 in 14 and swirl Jeanne in 8 @bloom's and 20 additional-


----------



## megt10

rock_girl said:


> I love this dress! It is totally made for you Meg! Is it a fax or real wrap? How does it size?


 


baysidebeauty said:


> Fantastic!


 


sammix3 said:


> Absolutely stunning! I love your Chanel just mademoiselle tote too!


 


Coffee Addicted said:


> Love it on you! Is it tts?


 Thanks so much ladies. It is a true wrap dress and it is large to size. I took this in a Petite. It is meant to be slouchy and it still is. This dress is now on sale all over the place. It is wool but not itchy at all and it is really comfortable to wear. I highly recommend it.


----------



## baysidebeauty

Just got the Jeanne in Wishbone print.  On the fence about it - what do you guys think?


----------



## baysidebeauty

Does anyone have the Charmelle?   Any comments on the length, fit, etc?  How similar is this cut to the Reina?


----------



## megt10

baysidebeauty said:


> Just got the Jeanne in Wishbone print. On the fence about it - what do you guys think?


 This isn't my favorite print.


baysidebeauty said:


> Does anyone have the Charmelle? Any comments on the length, fit, etc? How similar is this cut to the Reina?


 This looks super short and very similar to the Reina.


----------



## sammix3

baysidebeauty said:


> Just got the Jeanne in Wishbone print.  On the fence about it - what do you guys think?



IMO, I don't really care for it, but if you love it, then keep it!  If you're hesitant, just ask yourself if it's worth the price you paid.


----------



## Butterfly_77

well done, meg! this dress suits you perfectly. I love the odor/fabric combination - perfect for those cooler days!



megt10 said:


> Here is the Richley Dove Bloom.


----------



## Butterfly_77

wow, you're looking gorgeous! no surprise that you got male attention at the bar!! 



Dukeprincess said:


> Well I changed my mind due to the Nor'easter heading our way and went with the Emsley and Frye boots.  (I am always freezing so I put a long sleeve crewneck tee  under the dress and it actually looks like part of the dress!)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1938419


----------



## Butterfly_77

no, it's not only you 

I have the same feeling too - Julians are ever so slightly more generous in the same size as Jeannes. Also, the boob coverage is better and I don't need a cami underneath Julians but I definitely need one under all my Jeannes. 



Greentea said:


> I prefer the 3/4 sleeves and the fact that the Julian doesn't have the stitched/trimmed band where the dress wraps. Also, the dresses are the same size, but the Jeanne is cut ever so slightly smaller. Or maybe it's just me? Weird! I'll continue to buy both, though.


----------



## Butterfly_77

I cannot stop to stare at your picture 

you're looking absolutely gorgeous in this dress. I love this print and it's probably one of my favorite Jeannes in my collection!



Greentea said:


> Wore my new Jeanne in Chain Link to a gallery opening over the weekend! Love this print and the dress but I think I've realized that I slightly prefer the fit of the new Julian.


----------



## Butterfly_77

ohhhhh....beautiful woman, I'm so glad you found your way back to wrap dresses 

I love this one on you - as the weather has cooled down pretty much, I also started to wear Falke Opaque 50 tights with my wrap dresses.

I wish, I got this print as well....it's so special and I love the pop of the green (and pink) color.



Dukeprincess said:


> View attachment 1936478
> 
> 
> Wore Hoofs Jeanne to the ballet yesterday.


----------



## Butterfly_77

I have this one too in my collection. I quite like it but it's not my most loved print and just this week, I wanted to wear it but decided against it at the last minute.... 

Have you tried the small chain print? I believe, this one is really THE print at the moment...

If you're not 100% sure, return it! 





baysidebeauty said:


> Just got the Jeanne in Wishbone print.  On the fence about it - what do you guys think?


----------



## Butterfly_77

has any of you seen this IRL? How's the color? A popping orange or rather red/coral?

http://www.dvf.com/New-Jeanne-Two-D...12_color=CNFTC&start=1&cgid=wrap-shop-fashion


----------



## LABAG

baysidebeauty said:
			
		

> Thanks for the reply.  I was at Nordies yesterday returning something and saw a size 12 wrap so I tried it on for fit (didn't like the piano pattern).  It fit okay, but really a 14 is better at this point, just more comfortable overall.  But at least I know if what I want is only available in a 12 I can wear it.  Hopefully the 14s won't be too big if I do lose the weight.  10 was much too snug.



I think either would do-I too have 12 -14 -and just wrap tighter the 14's --I think the new Julian is a little bigger -ps not my fav print-the whishbone-I've seen some awesome prints on you before! 
I just treated myself to the Julian gold wired snake-from bloomingdales 20 % sale-cant wait -I dont have any gold prints


----------



## Coffee Addicted

sammix3 said:
			
		

> IMO, I don't really care for it, but if you love it, then keep it!  If you're hesitant, just ask yourself if it's worth the price you paid.



Agree with that.


----------



## sammix3

Wearing my new Kenley scarf today. Loooove it!


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Wearing my new Kenley scarf today. Loooove it!



I do too! It looks great on you Sammi


----------



## Sincerelycass11

sammix3 said:
			
		

> Wearing my new Kenley scarf today. Loooove it!



I love it too!!!! Looks great


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> well done, meg! this dress suits you perfectly. I love the odor/fabric combination - perfect for those cooler days!



Thank you Butterfly. I love DVF sweater dresses. They are just so pretty and cozy at the same time.


----------



## Butterfly_77

looks great on you - and I love your Céline Mini too 



sammix3 said:


> Wearing my new Kenley scarf today. Loooove it!


----------



## hmhmhm

Hi ladies - there are some pretty good deals on lastcall.com.  I just bought the Gwyneth dress and the Damiana dress.  I was tempted by the Alois, but the fabric looked a bit thick...


----------



## Princess Pink

baysidebeauty said:


> Just got the Jeanne in Wishbone print.  On the fence about it - what do you guys think?



No, I would pass. There is much nicer out there!

Have you thought about wearing a more A-line shaped dress? Say something fitted though the top flaring out into an A-line skirt? I know how much the wrap dresses are iconic et all but similar to the other dresses you wanted opinions on a wee while ago (the pink & the black), I don't think these styles do justice to your shape.


----------



## Princess Pink

sammix3 said:


> Wearing my new Kenley scarf today. Loooove it!



Really nice! It looks so pretty IRL compared to the link you originally posted.


----------



## baysidebeauty

Princess Pink said:


> No, I would pass. There is much nicer out there!
> 
> Have you thought about wearing a more A-line shaped dress? Say something fitted though the top flaring out into an A-line skirt? I know how much the wrap dresses are iconic et all but similar to the other dresses you wanted opinions on a wee while ago (the pink & the black), I don't think these styles do justice to your shape.




Um...I'm a larger lady - I don't have much of a "shape", and I'm trying to do the best I can with what I have to work with.  :rain:

I _*think*_ you're trying to be helpful, but I'm beginning to wonder, since you've made repeated comments about my figure.  Not cool.


----------



## Princess Pink

baysidebeauty said:


> Um...I'm a larger lady - I don't have much of a "shape", and I'm trying to do the best I can with what I have to work with.  :rain:
> 
> I _think_ you're trying to be helpful, but I'm beginning to wonder, since you've made repeated comments about my figure.  Not cool.



 you've been asking for comments about the various dresses - and I'm just giving my opinion, as others have given theirs.  I am just being truthful when I say that the style of dresses you have chosen in my view, don't suit your shape! I'm sorry if you find this 'not cool' but it's what I see from the photos you've posted. I'm a 14 in wraps too but a different shape, and from trying different patterns and styles, know what I can wear and what I can't. Isn't that what you want to know too - by posting the questions? I'm no expert but I know that large patterns make me look bigger and to stay away. I know that the 3/4 sleeve is more flattering on me that the full. That's why I love this site as I've learned so much about what (and what not) to wear. I understand that no matter what size we are, regardless of designer or non-designer, we should work with what we've got, but sometimes no matter how we try, things just don't work.  Even if it seems the whole world is wearing a certain brand, if it doesn't work for us (our shape) then so be it! I would love love love a pair of Jbrand skinnies but it is never ever going to happen!

Baysidebeauty, I was only really trying to be helpful and again, I'm apologize if I'm not giving the opinion you are hoping for. Many people on this forum IMO post pictures of themselves wearing non-flattering outfits (as much as there is people wearing fab looks and giving great ideas) but I wouldn't comment as they aren't asking for comment. But if a post is asking for opinions, then that's what I'll give.


----------



## LABAG

My mom always said if you don't have something nice to say ,don't say anything at all -just saying&#128563;


----------



## Princess Pink

LABAG said:


> My mom always said if you don't have something nice to say ,don't say anything at all -just saying&#128563;



Assuming you're referring to me; as already mentioned, she *asked* for opinions.


----------



## baysidebeauty

megt10 said:


> This isn't my favorite print.
> 
> This looks super short and very similar to the Reina.





sammix3 said:


> IMO, I don't really care for it, but if you love it, then keep it!  If you're hesitant, just ask yourself if it's worth the price you paid.





Butterfly_77 said:


> I have this one too in my collection. I quite like it but it's not my most loved print and just this week, I wanted to wear it but decided against it at the last minute....
> 
> Have you tried the small chain print? I believe, this one is really THE print at the moment...
> 
> If you're not 100% sure, return it!





Coffee Addicted said:


> Agree with that.




Yep, that's what I thought - will be returning it, I'm just not lovin' it.


----------



## baysidebeauty

Butterfly_77 said:


> ...
> Have you tried the small chain print? I believe, this one is really THE print at the moment...




I've tried on the Chain print before, and I don't like it on me - looks great on many others but it's too busy of a print for me.    Too bad, though - it's only $207 at Saks!


----------



## baysidebeauty

LABAG said:


> I think either would do-I too have 12 -14 -and just wrap tighter the 14's...
> 
> I just treated myself to the Julian gold wired snake-from bloomingdales 20 % sale-cant wait -I dont have any gold prints




Yea, that's what I'm hoping - I would hate to not be able to wear some of my wraps that I just love!

Gotta love Bloomies sales!  Let us know how you like the Gold Wired Snake


----------



## baysidebeauty

So, let's just drop this already - what's posted is posted and can't be unread.


----------



## Greentea

Butterfly_77 said:


> I cannot stop to stare at your picture
> 
> you're looking absolutely gorgeous in this dress. I love this print and it's probably one of my favorite Jeannes in my collection!



Thank you!!!


----------



## whoops

Quick Question for those with the new koto skirt, how do you hang them? The skirt/pants hangers I've tried keeps leaving marks on the top part. Currently I have it folded in half over a regular hanger but was looking for better ideas. Thanks!


----------



## Dukeprincess

baysidebeauty said:
			
		

> Just got the Jeanne in Wishbone print.  On the fence about it - what do you guys think?



I don't like that print on you as much as I like the swirls on you. Return!!! I'm certain there are others that will look great on you!




			
				sammix3 said:
			
		

> Wearing my new Kenley scarf today. Loooove it!



So pretty!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

whoops said:
			
		

> Quick Question for those with the new koto skirt, how do you hang them? The skirt/pants hangers I've tried keeps leaving marks on the top part. Currently I have it folded in half over a regular hanger but was looking for better ideas. Thanks!



I just hang the way you do.


----------



## whoops

Dukeprincess said:
			
		

> I just hang the way you do.



Thank you!!!


----------



## megt10

whoops said:


> Quick Question for those with the new koto skirt, how do you hang them? The skirt/pants hangers I've tried keeps leaving marks on the top part. Currently I have it folded in half over a regular hanger but was looking for better ideas. Thanks!



I hang them the same way. I have Joy Mangano hangers and they haven't left a mark on them.


----------



## Cullinan

sammix3 said:


> Wearing my new Kenley scarf today. Loooove it!




I also Loooooove your new DVF scarf...it makes my YSL black pashmina look very dull.

I think bright accessories can really lift a winter outfit!Enjoy wearing your beautiful pink scarf!!


----------



## rcy

whoops said:


> Quick Question for those with the new koto skirt, how do you hang them? The skirt/pants hangers I've tried keeps leaving marks on the top part. Currently I have it folded in half over a regular hanger but was looking for better ideas. Thanks!



i hang all my skirts by pairs using the pants hangers with clips. i zip them up, then clip them back to back clipping only the layers that are closest to each other. . . so there are only clip marks on the inside waistband of the two sides that are next to each other. does this make sense??


----------



## Dukeprincess

Headed to work in the Koto skirt in Turkish Teal


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Headed to work in the Koto skirt in Turkish Teal
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1943948



You look fantastic Duke. I love the way that you styled the skirt.


----------



## baysidebeauty

Dukeprincess said:


> Headed to work in the Koto skirt in Turkish Teal
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1943948




I *love* that color!  You're looking great, as always


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Butterfly:* Thank you hon, I appreciate the sweet compliments.  I am sure you can find the Hoofs on eBay!  

*Bayside and Meg:*   Thanks ladies!  I actually got it for $100 at Bloomingdales!


----------



## rock_girl

baysidebeauty said:


> Just got the Jeanne in Wishbone print.  On the fence about it - what do you guys think?



It's not my favorite print, it strikes me as a little bland compared to some of the other prints she does.  It sounds like you've decided to return it.  I hope you find something you love!  



sammix3 said:


> Wearing my new Kenley scarf today. Loooove it!



I really like this on you Sammi!  I mentioned previously that I wasn't a fan of the volume, but it looks so different (and better/less voluminous) on you.  Great choice!  Isn't it funny how differnt clothing can look in the stock photos versus reality?  



Dukeprincess said:


> Headed to work in the Koto skirt in Turkish Teal



You look fantastic Duke!  I love the contrasting patterns in the tights and shirt, and may have to try this myself.


----------



## Dukeprincess

rock_girl said:


> You look fantastic Duke!  I love the contrasting patterns in the tights and shirt, and may have to try this myself.



You should!    The tights are "Kate" by Wolford.  Top and sweater are J.Crew.


----------



## whoops

sammix3 said:
			
		

> Wearing my new Kenley scarf today. Loooove it!



Love this!!!! You look great.


----------



## megt10

Here is the Maryn dress in Maroon that I got on sale from Saks. I plan on pairing it later with higher heeled boots and leggings but today I had a lot of walking to do. Also it is a tad short so when I take it to the cleaners I am going to have the hem let down. There is about 2 or so inches. Anyway, I love the dress. It is cozy and comfy even though it is wool it isn't itchy.


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> Here is the Maryn dress in Maroon that I got on sale from Saks. I plan on pairing it later with higher heeled boots and leggings but today I had a lot of walking to do. Also it is a tad short so when I take it to the cleaners I am going to have the hem let down. There is about 2 or so inches. Anyway, I love the dress. It is cozy and comfy even though it is wool it isn't itchy.



You look great!  I love how the dress is so fabulous it stands on its own.  Fits your shape very well also.  That's not too short!  Listen, I can show you a short DVF because my rear hikes them all up!


----------



## baysidebeauty

megt10 said:


> Here is the Maryn dress in Maroon that I got on sale from Saks. I plan on pairing it later with higher heeled boots and leggings but today I had a lot of walking to do. Also it is a tad short so when I take it to the cleaners I am going to have the hem let down. There is about 2 or so inches. Anyway, I love the dress. It is cozy and comfy even though it is wool it isn't itchy.



Gorgeous color!


----------



## neko-chan

Hi ladies,

Is this an accurate representation of the orchid color? I like it bright! It looks more muted on other websites

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-von-furstenberg-new-issie-silk-blouse/3393085?origin=category&contextualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=0


----------



## Cullinan

megt10 said:


> Here is the Maryn dress in Maroon that I got on sale from Saks. I plan on pairing it later with higher heeled boots and leggings but today I had a lot of walking to do. Also it is a tad short so when I take it to the cleaners I am going to have the hem let down. There is about 2 or so inches. Anyway, I love the dress. It is cozy and comfy even though it is wool it isn't itchy.




It really suits you and the colour looks gorgeous!Like a cross between fuchsia and plum.

Once it's lengthened a tad you'll have great fun wearing it!!!


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> I do too! It looks great on you Sammi





Sincerelycass11 said:


> I love it too!!!! Looks great





Butterfly_77 said:


> looks great on you - and I love your Céline Mini too





Princess Pink said:


> Really nice! It looks so pretty IRL compared to the link you originally posted.





Dukeprincess said:


> I don't like that print on you as much as I like the swirls on you. Return!!! I'm certain there are others that will look great on you!
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty!!!





Cullinan said:


> I also Loooooove your new DVF scarf...it makes my YSL black pashmina look very dull.
> 
> I think bright accessories can really lift a winter outfit!Enjoy wearing your beautiful pink scarf!!





rock_girl said:


> It's not my favorite print, it strikes me as a little bland compared to some of the other prints she does.  It sounds like you've decided to return it.  I hope you find something you love!
> 
> 
> 
> I really like this on you Sammi!  I mentioned previously that I wasn't a fan of the volume, but it looks so different (and better/less voluminous) on you.  Great choice!  Isn't it funny how differnt clothing can look in the stock photos versus reality?
> 
> 
> 
> You look fantastic Duke!  I love the contrasting patterns in the tights and shirt, and may have to try this myself.



Thank you so much everyone!  I'm really glad I ordered it because I love how it looks and feels!


----------



## sammix3

Dukeprincess said:


> Headed to work in the Koto skirt in Turkish Teal
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1943948



HOT!!!!  You are so stylish Duke!


----------



## Cullinan

sammix3 said:


> Thank you so much everyone!  I'm really glad I ordered it because I love how it looks and feels!




Yes, you'll get loads of wear out of it and its really special and unique!!

Enjoy wearing it!


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Here is the Maryn dress in Maroon that I got on sale from Saks. I plan on pairing it later with higher heeled boots and leggings but today I had a lot of walking to do. Also it is a tad short so when I take it to the cleaners I am going to have the hem let down. There is about 2 or so inches. Anyway, I love the dress. It is cozy and comfy even though it is wool it isn't itchy.



The color looks great on you!


----------



## phiphi

megt10 said:


> Here is the Maryn dress in Maroon that I got on sale from Saks. I plan on pairing it later with higher heeled boots and leggings but today I had a lot of walking to do. Also it is a tad short so when I take it to the cleaners I am going to have the hem let down. There is about 2 or so inches. Anyway, I love the dress. It is cozy and comfy even though it is wool it isn't itchy.



what a great dress on you, meg - it looks so comfortable. i really like how you kept this all clean and simple!



Dukeprincess said:


> Headed to work in the Koto skirt in Turkish Teal
> 
> View attachment 1943948



love it! that skirt is gorgeous!



sammix3 said:


> Wearing my new Kenley scarf today. Loooove it!



LOVE! it looks fantastic on you sammi!!


----------



## phiphi

i've missed you all, sweet dvf-addicts!! hope you have been well!! in gabi (husband calls the print tire treads... boys! )


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> You look great!  I love how the dress is so fabulous it stands on its own.  Fits your shape very well also.  That's not too short!  Listen, I can show you a short DVF because my rear hikes them all up!


Thanks Duke. I know it isn't too short to wear but I think a couple of inches down wouldn't hurt either.


baysidebeauty said:


> Gorgeous color!


Thanks Bayside. I really love this color.


Cullinan said:


> It really suits you and the colour looks gorgeous!Like a cross between fuchsia and plum.
> 
> Once it's lengthened a tad you'll have great fun wearing it!!!


Thanks Cullinan.


sammix3 said:


> The color looks great on you!


Thank you Sammi.


phiphi said:


> what a great dress on you, meg - it looks so comfortable. i really like how you kept this all clean and simple!
> 
> 
> 
> love it! that skirt is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE! it looks fantastic on you sammi!!


Thanks so much Phiphi. It is a totally cozy and comfortable dress. I do love that.


phiphi said:


> i've missed you all, sweet dvf-addicts!! hope you have been well!! in gabi (husband calls the print tire treads... boys! )



You look fantastic, the print is great.


----------



## Cullinan

megt10 said:


> Thanks Duke. I know it isn't too short to wear but I think a couple of inches down wouldn't hurt either.
> 
> Thanks Bayside. I really love this color.
> 
> Thanks Cullinan.
> 
> Thank you Sammi.
> 
> Thanks so much Phiphi. It is a totally cozy and comfortable dress. I do love that.
> 
> 
> You look fantastic, the print is great.



You're welcome...

You've got a great eye and I love all of your outfits!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

DVF on The Outnet!

http://www.theoutnet.com/Shop/Just-In?designerFilter=Diane_von_Furstenberg


----------



## baysidebeauty

Dukeprincess said:


> DVF on The Outnet!
> 
> http://www.theoutnet.com/Shop/Just-In?designerFilter=Diane_von_Furstenberg



You enabler!  

I got the Naoki wrap - this print is outside my comfort zone (yellow) but what the heck I'll try it


----------



## Dukeprincess

baysidebeauty said:


> You enabler!
> 
> I got the Naoki wrap - this print is outside my comfort zone (yellow) but what the heck I'll try it



  I got the New Jeanne in Petal Dance Pink.  I regretting passing on this one at Saks.


----------



## Dukeprincess

sammix3 said:


> HOT!!!!  You are so stylish Duke!



Thank you dear! You know the tights are Wolford. 



phiphi said:


> love it! that skirt is gorgeous!



Thanks!  I might have snuck this one in my closet under your nose! 



phiphi said:


> i've missed you all, sweet dvf-addicts!! hope you have been well!! in gabi (husband calls the print tire treads... boys! )



Hahaha, funny DH.  But as hot as you look in that dress, he might need to be using his real tires to run over all the men that will be chasing you!


----------



## Greentea

phiphi said:


> i've missed you all, sweet dvf-addicts!! hope you have been well!! in gabi (husband calls the print tire treads... boys! )



Fab-uuu-lous!


----------



## Greentea

megt10 said:


> Here is the Maryn dress in Maroon that I got on sale from Saks. I plan on pairing it later with higher heeled boots and leggings but today I had a lot of walking to do. Also it is a tad short so when I take it to the cleaners I am going to have the hem let down. There is about 2 or so inches. Anyway, I love the dress. It is cozy and comfy even though it is wool it isn't itchy.



OOh - love this one on you! I'd wear it all the time. Perfect mix of comfort and chic!


----------



## baysidebeauty

Dukeprincess said:


> I got the New Jeanne in Petal Dance Pink.  I regretting passing on this one at Saks.



You must have jumped right on that sale - the Petal Dance was sold out by the time I got to it.  Hope you love it!


----------



## baysidebeauty

phiphi said:


> i've missed you all, sweet dvf-addicts!! hope you have been well!! in gabi (husband calls the print tire treads... boys! )



I love the Dash Weave print!  You wear the Gabi well.  

P.S.  Those shoes are smokin'!


----------



## *MJ*

I was able to score this New Jeanne from the outnet sale for $172.50


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> OOh - love this one on you! I'd wear it all the time. Perfect mix of comfort and chic!



Thanks so much Greentea. I love it too for just that reason. Looks a lot better than sweats but just as comfortable


----------



## LABAG

*MJ* said:
			
		

> I was able to score this New Jeanne from the outnet sale for $172.50



I have this petal print -it's wonderful!
I received my Julian snake wired -ordered it in gold and it came in plum -was disappointed at first but luv it!actually wearing it tonight to dinner for our CEO-he's retiring&#128512;
I


----------



## Dukeprincess

baysidebeauty said:


> You must have jumped right on that sale - the Petal Dance was sold out by the time I got to it.  Hope you love it!



Oh yes, I clicked BUY so fast!  



*MJ* said:


> I was able to score this New Jeanne from the outnet sale for $172.50



ME TOO!  Twins!    I loved this print and kicked myself for passing on it at Saks, so when I saw it on Outnet, I pounced!


----------



## *MJ*

LABAG said:
			
		

> I have this petal print -it's wonderful!
> I received my Julian snake wired -ordered it in gold and it came in plum -was disappointed at first but luv it!actually wearing it tonight to dinner for our CEO-he's retiringdde00
> I



I'm so excited to see it in person! I'd love to see a mod pic of your Julian snake! 





			
				Dukeprincess said:
			
		

> Oh yes, I clicked BUY so fast!
> 
> ME TOO!  Twins!    I loved this print and kicked myself for passing on it at Saks, so when I saw it on Outnet, I pounced!



I know what you mean Duke!! When I saw that last size 8 my little fingers were scrambling to checkout!!


----------



## rock_girl

megt10 said:
			
		

> Here is the Maryn dress in Maroon that I got on sale from Saks. I plan on pairing it later with higher heeled boots and leggings but today I had a lot of walking to do. Also it is a tad short so when I take it to the cleaners I am going to have the hem let down. There is about 2 or so inches. Anyway, I love the dress. It is cozy and comfy even though it is wool it isn't itchy.



Isn't non-itchy wool an oxymoron?    Regardless, the dress is fabulous!


----------



## rock_girl

phiphi said:
			
		

> i've missed you all, sweet dvf-addicts!! hope you have been well!! in gabi (husband calls the print tire treads... boys! )



You look lovely Phiphi!  My DH probably would have said something similar to yours.  Silly men!


----------



## sammix3

Dukeprincess said:


> Thank you dear! You know the tights are Wolford.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  I might have snuck this one in my closet under your nose!
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha, funny DH.  But as hot as you look in that dress, he might need to be using his real tires to run over all the men that will be chasing you!



You know I loooove Wolford!


----------



## sammix3

Dukeprincess said:


> I got the New Jeanne in Petal Dance Pink.  I regretting passing on this one at Saks.





*MJ* said:


> I was able to score this New Jeanne from the outnet sale for $172.50



Can't wait to see some modeling pics!


----------



## sammix3

phiphi said:


> i've missed you all, sweet dvf-addicts!! hope you have been well!! in gabi (husband calls the print tire treads... boys! )



You look fab!


----------



## phiphi

megt10 said:


> Thanks Duke. I know it isn't too short to wear but I think a couple of inches down wouldn't hurt either.
> 
> Thanks Bayside. I really love this color.
> 
> Thanks Cullinan.
> 
> Thank you Sammi.
> 
> Thanks so much Phiphi. It is a totally cozy and comfortable dress. I do love that.
> 
> You look fantastic, the print is great.



thank you meg!



Dukeprincess said:


> Thank you dear! You know the tights are Wolford.
> 
> Thanks!  I might have snuck this one in my closet under your nose!
> 
> Hahaha, funny DH.  But as hot as you look in that dress, he might need to be using his real tires to run over all the men that will be chasing you!



lol. the skirt did seem new.....  thank you dear, duke. you make a girl feel like a million bucks.



Greentea said:


> Fab-uuu-lous!



thank you so much greentea!



baysidebeauty said:


> I love the Dash Weave print!  You wear the Gabi well.
> 
> P.S.  Those shoes are smokin'!



thank you baysidebeauty! you are so sweet and kind! 



rock_girl said:


> You look lovely Phiphi!  My DH probably would have said something similar to yours.  Silly men!



boys! he did say he liked the dress, so i'll keep him. 



sammix3 said:


> You look fab!



thank you so much sammi! xox


----------



## megt10

rock_girl said:


> Isn't non-itchy wool an oxymoron?    Regardless, the dress is fabulous!



Thank you Rock girl. You would think, though these days a lot of wool items aren't itchy. Not sure how that is accomplished but I am glad that it is. I can't stand itchy clothing.


----------



## megt10

rock_girl said:


> Isn't non-itchy wool an oxymoron?    Regardless, the dress is fabulous!





Dukeprincess said:


> I got the New Jeanne in Petal Dance Pink.  I regretting passing on this one at Saks.



Can't wait to see it on you Duke. I love that print. I checked out Outnet but nothing in my size that I wanted but I did the Kenley printed cashmere scarf. I think it will look great with my jackets and I love this print with the black blue and hot pink.


----------



## sammix3

After seeing the lovely Duke in the Turkish teal koto, I decided to wear mine today woh Wolford tight as well. Oh and my new Kenley scarf!


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> After seeing the lovely Duke in the Turkish teal koto, I decided to wear mine today woh Wolford tight as well. Oh and my new Kenley scarf!



So stylish Sammi! Love it all.


----------



## Greentea

sammix3 said:


> After seeing the lovely Duke in the Turkish teal koto, I decided to wear mine today woh Wolford tight as well. Oh and my new Kenley scarf!



WOW!!! Love it all!! I'm dying for that striped Koto. I don't own one yet and I think I'd wear it all the time.


----------



## sammix3

Greentea said:


> WOW!!! Love it all!! I'm dying for that striped Koto. I don't own one yet and I think I'd wear it all the time.



I really like the striped koto too but I prefer the dress version better. I might end up needing both


----------



## Greentea

sammix3 said:


> I really like the striped koto too but I prefer the dress version better. I might end up needing both



Um....yeah!!!!


----------



## sammix3

Greentea said:


> Um....yeah!!!!



Are you getting it?


----------



## Dukeprincess

sammix3 said:


> After seeing the lovely Duke in the Turkish teal koto, I decided to wear mine today woh Wolford tight as well. Oh and my new Kenley scarf!



Yay!  I am glad I inspired you to pull it out of the closet!  Loving those tights!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Dukeprincess said:
			
		

> Headed to work in the Koto skirt in Turkish Teal



Hot damn, woman ... I can't understand how fellow attorney's don't get distracted by your fabulousness, haha.   Love it! 




			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> Here is the Maryn dress in Maroon that I got on sale from Saks. I plan on pairing it later with higher heeled boots and leggings but today I had a lot of walking to do. Also it is a tad short so when I take it to the cleaners I am going to have the hem let down. There is about 2 or so inches. Anyway, I love the dress. It is cozy and comfy even though it is wool it isn't itchy.



Cozy, cute AND comfy ... a trifecta of awesomeness!   I'm a bit obsessed with marron/burgundy, etc... such a flattering color on you! 




			
				phiphi said:
			
		

> i've missed you all, sweet dvf-addicts!! hope you have been well!! in gabi (husband calls the print tire treads... boys! )



P, you look fabulous!!!!!   Haha, silly boys... whether they're 12, 22, 50 or whatever, they're all the same! 




			
				*MJ* said:
			
		

> I was able to score this New Jeanne from the outnet sale for $172.50



Awesome score!! 




			
				LABAG said:
			
		

> I have this petal print -it's wonderful!
> I received my Julian snake wired -ordered it in gold and it came in plum -was disappointed at first but luv it!actually wearing it tonight to dinner for our CEO-he's retiringdde00
> I



Oooooh, I snagged the plum colorway from Bloomies with a gc/during f&f... such a pretty print!!!   I bet it looks fab on you! 




			
				sammix3 said:
			
		

> After seeing the lovely Duke in the Turkish teal koto, I decided to wear mine today woh Wolford tight as well. Oh and my new Kenley scarf!



I looove the koto on you!!!   Your Kenley scarf is so pretty, too!   Such happy, fun colors!


----------



## Greentea

sammix3 said:


> Are you getting it?



It's only a matter of time! I just bought the Jeanne and I have my eye on some other accessories I really need first. But I'm so getting it!


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> WOW!!! Love it all!! I'm dying for that striped Koto. I don't own one yet and I think I'd wear it all the time.


I pre-ordered that one from Nordstrom. I love the Koto the fabric is just the best and it fits so nicely as evidenced by Duke and Sammi.


fieryfashionist said:


> Hot damn, woman ... I can't understand how fellow attorney's don't get distracted by your fabulousness, haha.   Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> Cozy, cute AND comfy ... a trifecta of awesomeness!   I'm a bit obsessed with marron/burgundy, etc... such a flattering color on you!
> 
> 
> 
> P, you look fabulous!!!!!   Haha, silly boys... whether they're 12, 22, 50 or whatever, they're all the same!
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome score!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooh, I snagged the plum colorway from Bloomies with a gc/during f&f... such a pretty print!!!   I bet it looks fab on you!
> 
> 
> 
> I looove the koto on you!!!   Your Kenley scarf is so pretty, too!   Such happy, fun colors!



Thank you so much Fiery. I love maroon too, it was one of those colors that looks great on just about anyone.


----------



## megt10

It is 80 degrees here today and so I don't have to wait to wear my Jenny wrap dress that I got recently from ebay. I have been stalking this dress since seeing it on Duke.


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:
			
		

> It is 80 degrees here today and so I don't have to wait to wear my Jenny wrap dress that I got recently from ebay. I have been stalking this dress since seeing it on Duke.



Twins!!! Glad you found it.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hmm, ladies, help me out!   Got this Rosita lace sweater dress on sale plus an extra 20 off during f&f.  Was too lazy to take any decent pics, but I've got the one.  I guess my concern is, it's a size small, but def roomier in the waist... I'm sure the P would fit me best there (cuz most things are roomy in the waist for me), but I've got a backside and hips to fit too, haha.  

I suppose the fit here is best, right?  I could always belt it, too, to get more waist definition.  

The other issue is, the sweetheart neckline and sheerness is a pain, cuz I can't imagine what bra wouldn't be seen through the lace.  Would that bother you?  What would you do to remedy it?

I do think it's pretty and love sweater dresses in the fall/winter... but, do you think it's worth keeping?  I don't need to work so hard to make a dress work, haha. 







Here is the dress online:
http://m.bloomingdales.com/shop/pro...r?ID=656404&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results

Maybe the chick went braless, haha.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Twins!!! Glad you found it.


Thanks Duke, I am glad I found it too. Got a lot of compliments on it today.


fieryfashionist said:


> Hmm, ladies, help me out!   Got this Rosita lace sweater dress on sale plus an extra 20 off during f&f.  Was too lazy to take any decent pics, but I've got the one.  I guess my concern is, it's a size small, but def roomier in the waist... I'm sure the P would fit me best there (cuz most things are roomy in the waist for me), but I've got a backside and hips to fit too, haha.
> 
> I suppose the fit here is best, right?  I could always belt it, too, to get more waist definition.
> 
> The other issue is, the sweetheart neckline and sheerness is a pain, cuz I can't imagine what bra wouldn't be seen through the lace.  Would that bother you?  What would you do to remedy it?
> 
> I do think it's pretty and love sweater dresses in the fall/winter... but, do you think it's worth keeping?  I don't need to work so hard to make a dress work, haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the dress online:
> http://m.bloomingdales.com/shop/pro...r?ID=656404&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results
> 
> Maybe the chick went braless, haha.


I love this on you Fiery. Then again I have yet to see anything on you that I don't. I know really helpful. Anyway I have the same problem with dresses. In order to fit my shoulders and back I almost always have a lot of room in the waist. I do end up belting a lot of things or getting it taken in at my tailors. Another thing I have done is had cups sewn in a backless dress that no bra would work with. Just depends how much you like the dres if it is worth the trouble and the added expense.


----------



## fieryfashionist

megt10 said:
			
		

> Thanks Duke, I am glad I found it too. Got a lot of compliments on it today.
> 
> I love this on you Fiery. Then again I have yet to see anything on you that I don't. I know really helpful. Anyway I have the same problem with dresses. In order to fit my shoulders and back I almost always have a lot of room in the waist. I do end up belting a lot of things or getting it taken in at my tailors. Another thing I have done is had cups sewn in a backless dress that no bra would work with. Just depends how much you like the dres if it is worth the trouble and the added expense.



Aww, well thank you!   Hmm, I do think a belt would help or as you say, getting the waist taken in by a tailor.  I think I'd have to get cups sewn in, because I really see no way I could wear a bra!  My hair usually covers the back, but it would certainly show in the front, and that ain't a gold look, haha.   I do really like the dress and the expense would be worth it, but maybe what I ought to ask myself is whether or not I actually need another sweater dress, haha.   I did get a great deal on it though and it IS pretty... hmm.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Hold on to your retinas! Veronica makes her debut at the office today!

(Excuse the mess, cleaning lady comes today).


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Hold on to your retinas! Veronica makes her debut at the office today!
> 
> (Excuse the mess, cleaning lady comes today).
> 
> 
> View attachment 1947545



Love this on you Duke.


----------



## Dukeprincess

fieryfashionist said:


> Hmm, ladies, help me out!   Got this Rosita lace sweater dress on sale plus an extra 20 off during f&f.  Was too lazy to take any decent pics, but I've got the one.  I guess my concern is, it's a size small, but def roomier in the waist... I'm sure the P would fit me best there (cuz most things are roomy in the waist for me), but I've got a backside and hips to fit too, haha.
> 
> I suppose the fit here is best, right?  I could always belt it, too, to get more waist definition.
> 
> The other issue is, the sweetheart neckline and sheerness is a pain, cuz I can't imagine what bra wouldn't be seen through the lace.  Would that bother you?  What would you do to remedy it?
> 
> I do think it's pretty and love sweater dresses in the fall/winter... but, do you think it's worth keeping?  I don't need to work so hard to make a dress work, haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the dress online:
> http://m.bloomingdales.com/shop/pro...r?ID=656404&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results
> 
> Maybe the chick went braless, haha.



I really like it, but I definitely think you might have to get cups sewn in.


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> Love this on you Duke.



Thank you!


----------



## *MJ*

So I just got a call from Outnet CS...they said there was a mistake on the website in the description of the Petal Dance Pink New Jeanne, and that the dress I will receive will actually be the same print but in white on navy. I went ahead with it, but I'm still disappointed. 

So any of you ladies who ordered the Petal Dance Pink from the Outnet sale will have the option of the white/navy, or to cancel the order.


----------



## Dukeprincess

*MJ* said:


> So I just got a call from Outnet CS...they said there was a mistake on the website in the description of the Petal Dance Pink New Jeanne, and that the dress I will receive will actually be the same print but in white on navy. I went ahead with it, but I'm still disappointed.
> 
> So any of you ladies who ordered the Petal Dance Pink from the Outnet sale will have the option of the white/navy, or to cancel the order.



I got the same email, except they said it was navy/pink, not navy/white. Did they tell you the dress didn't have the pink petals?


----------



## rock_girl

megt10 said:
			
		

> It is 80 degrees here today and so I don't have to wait to wear my Jenny wrap dress that I got recently from ebay. I have been stalking this dress since seeing it on Duke.



You look cool, chic, and ready to brave the warm S CA weather!


----------



## rock_girl

fieryfashionist said:
			
		

> Hmm, ladies, help me out!   Got this Rosita lace sweater dress on sale plus an extra 20 off during f&f.  Was too lazy to take any decent pics, but I've got the one.  I guess my concern is, it's a size small, but def roomier in the waist... I'm sure the P would fit me best there (cuz most things are roomy in the waist for me), but I've got a backside and hips to fit too, haha.
> 
> I suppose the fit here is best, right?  I could always belt it, too, to get more waist definition.
> 
> The other issue is, the sweetheart neckline and sheerness is a pain, cuz I can't imagine what bra wouldn't be seen through the lace.  Would that bother you?  What would you do to remedy it?
> 
> I do think it's pretty and love sweater dresses in the fall/winter... but, do you think it's worth keeping?  I don't need to work so hard to make a dress work, haha.
> 
> Here is the dress online:
> http://m.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/diane-von-furstenberg-dress-rosita-lace-sweater?ID=656404&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results
> 
> Maybe the chick went braless, haha.



Hmmmm... Definitely a dilemma! I like the dress on you and think it could look nice belted, as long as the material doesn't bunch up.  If the belt didn't work, I would be too lazy to get it tailored (but that is just me).  Regarding the bra issue, could you wear the kind with the clear straps?  That would solve the peeking through at the shoulders, but wouldn't help if the back is sheer too.

You look nice so if the dress is worth the effort I say keep!


----------



## megt10

rock_girl said:


> You look cool, chic, and ready to brave the warm S CA weather!



Aww, thank you so much Rock girl. Yep it was almost a summer day yesterday and I was glad since I really wanted to be able to wear this dress at least once before next spring. Today it is not so nice but not cold either. Good for wearing my New Jeanne wrap dress that just arrived from the sales. Hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## rock_girl

Dukeprincess said:
			
		

> Hold on to your retinas! Veronica makes her debut at the office today!
> 
> (Excuse the mess, cleaning lady comes today).



Woot woot!  A "wild" Veronica sighting.  Very pretty Duke!


----------



## megt10

*MJ* said:


> So I just got a call from Outnet CS...they said there was a mistake on the website in the description of the Petal Dance Pink New Jeanne, and that the dress I will receive will actually be the same print but in white on navy. I went ahead with it, but I'm still disappointed.
> 
> So any of you ladies who ordered the Petal Dance Pink from the Outnet sale will have the option of the white/navy, or to cancel the order.



Oh that is disappointing. At least you can look at it and then decide if you want to keep it.


----------



## Greentea

Dukeprincess said:


> Hold on to your retinas! Veronica makes her debut at the office today!
> 
> (Excuse the mess, cleaning lady comes today).
> 
> 
> View attachment 1947545



Retro-Glam-amazing-chic-badass!!!!


----------



## *MJ*

megt10 said:


> Oh that is disappointing. At least you can look at it and then decide if you want to keep it.



True, and hopefully it will be nice!


----------



## *MJ*

Dukeprincess said:


> I got the same email, except they said it was navy/pink, not navy/white. Did they tell you the dress didn't have the pink petals?



That's correct Duke, she said the dress did not have pink petals, but instead white petals on navy.


----------



## LABAG

I've never seen that color combo-mine is black with pink petals-please tell us your impression when u receive it-hope its nice!


----------



## Dukeprincess

rock_girl said:
			
		

> Woot woot!  A "wild" Veronica sighting.  Very pretty Duke!



Lol! You couldn't miss me today at work!




			
				Greentea said:
			
		

> Retro-Glam-amazing-chic-badass!!!!



Thank you dear!




			
				*MJ* said:
			
		

> That's correct Duke, she said the dress did not have pink petals, but instead white petals on navy.



Oh that stinks, they didn't tell me that. I want pink!


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> It is 80 degrees here today and so I don't have to wait to wear my Jenny wrap dress that I got recently from ebay. I have been stalking this dress since seeing it on Duke.



I really like the colors and patterns on you.  You're so lucky that you still get to wear your summer wardrobe.  It's been cold over here ush:


----------



## sammix3

fieryfashionist said:


> Hmm, ladies, help me out!   Got this Rosita lace sweater dress on sale plus an extra 20 off during f&f.  Was too lazy to take any decent pics, but I've got the one.  I guess my concern is, it's a size small, but def roomier in the waist... I'm sure the P would fit me best there (cuz most things are roomy in the waist for me), but I've got a backside and hips to fit too, haha.
> 
> I suppose the fit here is best, right?  I could always belt it, too, to get more waist definition.
> 
> The other issue is, the sweetheart neckline and sheerness is a pain, cuz I can't imagine what bra wouldn't be seen through the lace.  Would that bother you?  What would you do to remedy it?
> 
> I do think it's pretty and love sweater dresses in the fall/winter... but, do you think it's worth keeping?  I don't need to work so hard to make a dress work, haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the dress online:
> http://m.bloomingdales.com/shop/pro...r?ID=656404&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results
> 
> Maybe the chick went braless, haha.



I think you should keep it.  It looks great on you and I bet with the alterations it would be perfect!



Dukeprincess said:


> Hold on to your retinas! Veronica makes her debut at the office today!
> 
> (Excuse the mess, cleaning lady comes today).
> 
> 
> View attachment 1947545



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> I really like the colors and patterns on you.  You're so lucky that you still get to wear your summer wardrobe.  It's been cold over here ush:



Thanks Sammi. It is a really fun dress. The weather has turned again it was just that one day but still gonna be about 70 for the next 10 days. For me that is perfect weather.


----------



## Cullinan

megt10 said:


> It is 80 degrees here today and so I don't have to wait to wear my Jenny wrap dress that I got recently from ebay. I have been stalking this dress since seeing it on Duke.




Meg - do you have any clothes I don't like??

I think I'll fly over and high jack your wardrobe.

That dress is a stunner and suits and fits you to a tee!!!


----------



## megt10

Cullinan said:


> Meg - do you have any clothes I don't like??
> 
> I think I'll fly over and high jack your wardrobe.
> 
> That dress is a stunner and suits and fits you to a tee!!!



Lol, thank you Cullinan. It was a great ebay find.


----------



## Cullinan

megt10 said:


> Lol, thank you Cullinan. It was a great ebay find.



Well done - its hard to spot the bargains amongst all of the things listed that are just right for you!!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

Hi ladies, I need some advice. I ordered the black dress from Outnet but for some inexplicable reason they sent me the blue one. The size 2 in black is sold out so I can't exchange it.

Since I live near the equator, I don't have a lot of chances wearing long sleeves dresses like this so I ordered the black one for when I travel, in fall or winter with opaque tights or knee high boots. Now I got this sky blue instead. Although it is a nice dress I'm not sure if I should keep it. Do you see this as a fall/winter dress? 

Should I keep or return? (@_@)


----------



## regeens

Style Steals section of Matches. Some New Jeannes on sale at £81 and free shipping with code FREE11.

http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/134482


----------



## sabrunka

Ohh thanks for that!! I ordered the dress you posted, as well as the black/white print Basuto dress! First DVF pieces, lets see how they are!


----------



## megt10

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Hi ladies, I need some advice. I ordered the black dress from Outnet but for some inexplicable reason they sent me the blue one. The size 2 in black is sold out so I can't exchange it.
> 
> Since I live near the equator, I don't have a lot of chances wearing long sleeves dresses like this so I ordered the black one for when I travel, in fall or winter with opaque tights or knee high boots. Now I got this sky blue instead. Although it is a nice dress I'm not sure if I should keep it. Do you see this as a fall/winter dress?
> 
> Should I keep or return? (@_@)



I love it on you I would keep it but then again I have little to no restraint


----------



## sabrunka

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Hi ladies, I need some advice. I ordered the black dress from Outnet but for some inexplicable reason they sent me the blue one. The size 2 in black is sold out so I can't exchange it.
> 
> Since I live near the equator, I don't have a lot of chances wearing long sleeves dresses like this so I ordered the black one for when I travel, in fall or winter with opaque tights or knee high boots. Now I got this sky blue instead. Although it is a nice dress I'm not sure if I should keep it. Do you see this as a fall/winter dress?
> 
> Should I keep or return? (@_@)



I think keep it!! It's actually the one I've been wanting to get haha so of course I like it


----------



## baysidebeauty

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Hi ladies, I need some advice. I ordered the black dress from Outnet but for some inexplicable reason they sent me the blue one. The size 2 in black is sold out so I can't exchange it.
> 
> Since I live near the equator, I don't have a lot of chances wearing long sleeves dresses like this so I ordered the black one for when I travel, in fall or winter with opaque tights or knee high boots. Now I got this sky blue instead. Although it is a nice dress I'm not sure if I should keep it. Do you see this as a fall/winter dress?
> 
> Should I keep or return? (@_@)




Wow - that is a huge screw-up on their part, the print/color isn't even close.

I think the dress looks great on you, though!  But I do feel this dress has a spring/summer vibe, I probably wouldn't wear it during fall/winter, especially not with boots.


----------



## neatfreak

regeens said:


> Style Steals section of Matches. Some New Jeannes on sale at £81 and free shipping with code FREE11.
> 
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/134482



Thank you!!! Great deal!


----------



## LABAG

Any thoughts on the chain Jeanne dress in black and grey on Bloomingdales? It looks like the white /navy or black chain but has a more winter feel?


----------



## SherryF

IcookIeatIshop said:
			
		

> Hi ladies, I need some advice. I ordered the black dress from Outnet but for some inexplicable reason they sent me the blue one. The size 2 in black is sold out so I can't exchange it.
> 
> Since I live near the equator, I don't have a lot of chances wearing long sleeves dresses like this so I ordered the black one for when I travel, in fall or winter with opaque tights or knee high boots. Now I got this sky blue instead. Although it is a nice dress I'm not sure if I should keep it. Do you see this as a fall/winter dress?
> 
> Should I keep or return? (@_@)



I love the blue on you.  If is was a good deal you may happy to keep it.


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

megt10 said:
			
		

> I love it on you I would keep it but then again I have little to no restraint



And I have the same problem as you! :0( 




			
				sabrunka said:
			
		

> I think keep it!! It's actually the one I've been wanting to get haha so of course I like it



Hahaha I think I like it too, but it's completely not what I was looking for so that really threw me off




			
				baysidebeauty said:
			
		

> Wow - that is a huge screw-up on their part, the print/color isn't even close.
> 
> I think the dress looks great on you, though!  But I do feel this dress has a spring/summer vibe, I probably wouldn't wear it during fall/winter, especially not with boots.



I know, this print wasn't even on the website so I don't know what the heck happened. And you're right, I tried it on with boots later and it looked all wrong




			
				SherryF said:
			
		

> I love the blue on you.  If is was a good deal you may happy to keep it.



It wasn't a super good deal but since I really wanted that black and pink butterfly print I got it, but the blue is growing on me. I think I may keep it after all, and wear it only indoors to places with very strong A/C...


----------



## LABAG

Its nice on you-maybe winterrize it with a cream oversized cardigan .
Its always been a fav of mine


----------



## rock_girl

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Hi ladies, I need some advice. I ordered the black dress from Outnet but for some inexplicable reason they sent me the blue one. The size 2 in black is sold out so I can't exchange it.
> 
> Since I live near the equator, I don't have a lot of chances wearing long sleeves dresses like this so I ordered the black one for when I travel, in fall or winter with opaque tights or knee high boots. Now I got this sky blue instead. Although it is a nice dress I'm not sure if I should keep it. Do you see this as a fall/winter dress?
> 
> Should I keep or return? (@_@)



The dress looks lovely on you!

You might be able to subtly add warmth for colder climates by adding a silk full length slip underneath (I do this all the time).  You could also add tights in a nude pattern, my favorite are by Wolford (I layer the Cosmetic Individiual 10 under the Honey Fishnet Twenties).  Maybe a nude ankle bootie or lighter brown/cream suede knee high boots would work as well.  

Hope this helps!


----------



## Tmft

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Hi ladies, I need some advice. I ordered the black dress from Outnet but for some inexplicable reason they sent me the blue one. The size 2 in black is sold out so I can't exchange it.
> 
> Since I live near the equator, I don't have a lot of chances wearing long sleeves dresses like this so I ordered the black one for when I travel, in fall or winter with opaque tights or knee high boots. Now I got this sky blue instead. Although it is a nice dress I'm not sure if I should keep it. Do you see this as a fall/winter dress?
> 
> Should I keep or return? (@_@)



That's the New Jeanne in Clouds Blue from last winter. I have it too! I like it on you. As I got it in winter I think of it as a winter dress.


----------



## Butterfly_77

I like this one on you (but then, this exact print sits in my closet too *lol*)

but I'd rather see this as a spring/summer dress and not at all wintery... except for those days when I'm absolutely dreading winter over here and need to add a pop of color to my dressing....





IcookIeatIshop said:


> Hi ladies, I need some advice. I ordered the black dress from Outnet but for some inexplicable reason they sent me the blue one. The size 2 in black is sold out so I can't exchange it.
> 
> Since I live near the equator, I don't have a lot of chances wearing long sleeves dresses like this so I ordered the black one for when I travel, in fall or winter with opaque tights or knee high boots. Now I got this sky blue instead. Although it is a nice dress I'm not sure if I should keep it. Do you see this as a fall/winter dress?
> 
> Should I keep or return? (@_@)


----------



## Butterfly_77

I saw this one too.... But I'm not sure whether it's not too dark? Would need to see it in person, though...

are you gonna get it?



LABAG said:


> Any thoughts on the chain Jeanne dress in black and grey on Bloomingdales? It looks like the white /navy or black chain but has a more winter feel?


----------



## Butterfly_77

has anybody seen this one IRL? I'm still thinking about it....*lol*

would need to know whether it's orange, red or coral.....

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...o?ID=660333&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results


----------



## LABAG

baysidebeauty said:


> Yea, that's what I'm hoping - I would hate to not be able to wear some of my wraps that I just love!
> 
> Gotta love Bloomies sales!  Let us know how you like the Gold Wired Snake



Again Bloomingdales sent the plum wired wrap! it came from a store, and awful bag plastic bag-no tissue, just thrown inside-ugh!
I am hoping the dark chains might work-they are adjusting the price to match my sale price b/c of the twice mistakes. I have several light dresses, and was looking for darker colors.
As alwya they sent free return shipping and are offering express, next day.

We'll see


----------



## LABAG

Butterfly_77 said:


> has anybody seen this one IRL? I'm still thinking about it....*lol*
> 
> would need to know whether it's orange, red or coral.....
> 
> http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...o?ID=660333&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results



I love it ,looks more red orange-im no help
I am going to stick to the darker chain, as I have some lighter spring/summer dresses yet to enjoy for the upcoming seasom.
What ever , you wear her wraps so beautifully


----------



## Butterfly_77

looking forward to the reveal of the dark chain print !!



LABAG said:


> I love it ,looks more red orange-im no help
> I am going to stick to the darker chain, as I have some lighter spring/summer dresses yet to enjoy for the upcoming seasom.
> What ever , you wear her wraps so beautifully


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> has anybody seen this one IRL? I'm still thinking about it....*lol*
> 
> would need to know whether it's orange, red or coral.....
> 
> http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...o?ID=660333&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results



It looks orange to me. Why don't you do the question about the item. I am sure someone there can let you know.


----------



## baysidebeauty

Butterfly_77 said:


> has anybody seen this one IRL? I'm still thinking about it....*lol*
> 
> would need to know whether it's orange, red or coral.....
> 
> http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...o?ID=660333&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results




No, haven't seen it.  Gosh, this would be SO pretty in navy!


----------



## baysidebeauty

LABAG said:


> Again Bloomingdales sent the plum wired wrap! it came from a store, and awful bag plastic bag-no tissue, just thrown inside-ugh!
> I am hoping the dark chains might work-they are adjusting the price to match my sale price b/c of the twice mistakes. I have several light dresses, and was looking for darker colors.
> As alwya they sent free return shipping and are offering express, next day.
> 
> We'll see



Good CS can make up for those kinds of mistakes - so kudos to them for the price-matching and shipping  .

Post a pic of the dark chains when you get it!


----------



## baysidebeauty

I received my Outnet order yesterday.  Sadly, I have to return the Naoki wrap - the neckline was just too wonky, I couldn't get it to lay right even with dress tape.


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

*MJ* said:
			
		

> I was able to score this New Jeanne from the outnet sale for $172.50



This is the one I wanted!! But ordered from UK site and they sent me the wrong dress :0( 

Congrats on your purchase!


----------



## Cullinan

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Hi ladies, I need some advice. I ordered the black dress from Outnet but for some inexplicable reason they sent me the blue one. The size 2 in black is sold out so I can't exchange it.
> 
> Since I live near the equator, I don't have a lot of chances wearing long sleeves dresses like this so I ordered the black one for when I travel, in fall or winter with opaque tights or knee high boots. Now I got this sky blue instead. Although it is a nice dress I'm not sure if I should keep it. Do you see this as a fall/winter dress?
> 
> Should I keep or return? (@_@)



I would keep it -it's great for when you travel and you can accessorise it with different colours and jewellery.

I think it's a beautiful dress!


----------



## megt10

regeens said:


> Style Steals section of Matches. Some New Jeannes on sale at £81 and free shipping with code FREE11.
> 
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/134482



Thanks for posting this I ended up ordering this dress I love the color and for 125.00 it is a steal. Also got a pair of IM jeans


----------



## sabrunka

megt10 said:


> Thanks for posting this I ended up ordering this dress I love the color and for 125.00 it is a steal. Also got a pair of IM jeans



We should both take pics when we get them! I got it as well!


----------



## regeens

megt10 said:


> Thanks for posting this I ended up ordering this dress I love the color and for 125.00 it is a steal. Also got a pair of IM jeans



Yey! Glad you got a deal! I was tempted by the IM jeans too but wasn't sure about sizing. Congrats!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

rock_girl said:


> The dress looks lovely on you!
> 
> You might be able to subtly add warmth for colder climates by adding a silk full length slip underneath (I do this all the time).  You could also add tights in a nude pattern, my favorite are by Wolford (I layer the Cosmetic Individiual 10 under the Honey Fishnet Twenties).  Maybe a nude ankle bootie or lighter brown/cream suede knee high boots would work as well.
> 
> Hope this helps!





Tmft said:


> That's the New Jeanne in Clouds Blue from last winter. I have it too! I like it on you. As I got it in winter I think of it as a winter dress.





Butterfly_77 said:


> I like this one on you (but then, this exact print sits in my closet too *lol*)
> 
> but I'd rather see this as a spring/summer dress and not at all wintery... except for those days when I'm absolutely dreading winter over here and need to add a pop of color to my dressing....





Cullinan said:


> I would keep it -it's great for when you travel and you can accessorise it with different colours and jewellery.
> 
> I think it's a beautiful dress!



Thank you ladies for all the advice. I now I can always count on the PF ladies for good taste and enabling. So anyway, I've decided to keep it 

*rock_girl*, looks like I have to find a pair of nude boots 

*Tmft, Butterfly_77*, now we all have the same print!! 

*Cullinan*, you're right, it's actually very versatile after I got over the fact that it's NOT the dress I ordered and started playing around with different accessories.


----------



## megt10

sabrunka said:


> We should both take pics when we get them! I got it as well!


Will do. I still have a couple other things that I haven't taken pics of yet too.


regeens said:


> Yey! Glad you got a deal! I was tempted by the IM jeans too but wasn't sure about sizing. Congrats!


It was too good to pass up. I wasn't sure about the sizing on the jeans either, I got the same size that was on the model. They may be too big but I am sure that I can have them taken in some. Then again with all the eating I have been doing since the holidays started they may be just right.


IcookIeatIshop said:


> Thank you ladies for all the advice. I now I can always count on the PF ladies for good taste and enabling. So anyway, I've decided to keep it
> 
> *rock_girl*, looks like I have to find a pair of nude boots
> 
> *Tmft, Butterfly_77*, now we all have the same print!!
> 
> *Cullinan*, you're right, it's actually very versatile after I got over the fact that it's NOT the dress I ordered and started playing around with different accessories.


So glad that you are keeping it. We are always here to enable I mean help


----------



## Cullinan

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Thank you ladies for all the advice. I now I can always count on the PF ladies for good taste and enabling. So anyway, I've decided to keep it
> 
> *rock_girl*, looks like I have to find a pair of nude boots
> 
> *Tmft, Butterfly_77*, now we all have the same print!!
> 
> *Cullinan*, you're right, it's actually very versatile after I got over the fact that it's NOT the dress I ordered and started playing around with different accessories.




I'm so glad that you've decided to keep it as it suits you so well


----------



## bubbleloba

Got the Mahalia skirt today after Nordstrom alterations shortened it for me. Now it's 3" above the knee on me and love how it magically makes you appear slimmer with the side black panels.


----------



## megt10

bubbleloba said:


> Got the Mahalia skirt today after Nordstrom alterations shortened it for me. Now it's 3" above the knee on me and love how it magically makes you appear slimmer with the side black panels.
> 
> encrypted-tbn2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQUHcQMgdlyASwM0WHZMZuU07yssHjtCkvpsSSC0V7lFdkfS2B1



Pics please


----------



## sammix3

bubbleloba said:


> Got the Mahalia skirt today after Nordstrom alterations shortened it for me. Now it's 3" above the knee on me and love how it magically makes you appear slimmer with the side black panels.
> 
> encrypted-tbn2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQUHcQMgdlyASwM0WHZMZuU07yssHjtCkvpsSSC0V7lFdkfS2B1



:useless:


----------



## tweetie

regeens said:
			
		

> Style Steals section of Matches. Some New Jeannes on sale at £81 and free shipping with code FREE11.
> 
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/134482



Thank you!  The red one was sold out in my size but picked up the grey/white/black New Jeanne Two in my size for the same price!


----------



## madeofdreams

Picked up my first New Julian Two from the recent Bloomingdales sale when I was in new York. 

Can I just say this style is a dream. I live in Asia and sometimes the long sleeves are difficult for tropical weather. It also makes it difficult for when I want to wear my chunky watches like my panerai. This style is three quarter sleeves and I feel liberated lol. 

Sizing wise I actually had to go down one size from my usual new jeannes and new Julians. 

I love this style so much I had to post and share!


----------



## regeens

tweetie said:


> Thank you!  The red one was sold out in my size but picked up the grey/white/black New Jeanne Two in my size for the same price!



Yey! Congrats!


----------



## sabrunka

I got my two dresses from matches! First ones for me.. I LOVE the Basuto dress!  Makes me look very curvaceous lol..


----------



## bubbleloba

megt10 said:


> Pics please





sammix3 said:


> :useless:



Sorry! Here's a photo from Saks.com


----------



## sabrunka

bubbleloba said:


> Sorry! Here's a photo from Saks.com
> images.saksfifthavenue.com/images/products/04/755/9096/0475590966676/0475590966676R_247x329.jpg



We want pics of you wearing it!


----------



## Greentea

bubbleloba said:


> Got the Mahalia skirt today after Nordstrom alterations shortened it for me. Now it's 3" above the knee on me and love how it magically makes you appear slimmer with the side black panels.



Ooh - that's good to know! DVF does it again. Can't wait for modeling shots!


----------



## bubbleloba

sabrunka said:


> We want pics of you wearing it!





Greentea said:


> Ooh - that's good to know! DVF does it again. Can't wait for modeling shots!



LOL! I will snap a photo tonight!

And a heads up for everyone: Shopbop has 20% off for purchases of $250+, 25% off $500+, etc. Lots of DVF items are on sale!


----------



## rock_girl

sabrunka said:
			
		

> I got my two dresses from matches! First ones for me.. I LOVE the Basuto dress!  Makes me look very curvaceous lol..



Congrats!  Both dresses look amazing on you.


----------



## megt10

sabrunka said:


> I got my two dresses from matches! First ones for me.. I LOVE the Basuto dress!  Makes me look very curvaceous lol..



Oh congrats they both look great on you. I love the Basuto too for the same reason. I have it in black and red. 
I got my New Jeanne today too, I knew it would fit and it is really pretty. I also got the IM jeans from the sale and they fit as well just a little big in the waist. They were a steal for the price.


----------



## baysidebeauty

sabrunka said:


> I got my two dresses from matches! First ones for me.. I LOVE the Basuto dress!  Makes me look very curvaceous lol..



You look great!  I especially like the Jeanne on you - the color and the fit of the dress are very flattering!


----------



## madeofdreams

Dvf.com : use  HOLIDAYSALE for 30% off all items including final sale. Lots of wraps and sizes still available.


----------



## Dukeprincess

madeofdreams said:
			
		

> Dvf.com : use  HOLIDAYSALE for 30% off all items including final sale. Lots of wraps and sizes still available.



Thanks for posting!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

sabrunka said:


> I got my two dresses from matches! First ones for me.. I LOVE the Basuto dress!  Makes me look very curvaceous lol..



You look great! I especially love the red one on you


----------



## regeens

madeofdreams said:


> Dvf.com : use  HOLIDAYSALE for 30% off all items including final sale. Lots of wraps and sizes still available.



Woohoo! Sweet! Thank you so much! Anytime you get a DVF dress for less than $150, it's a great deal! 

Happy shopping ladies!


----------



## Cullinan

madeofdreams said:


> Picked up my first New Julian Two from the recent Bloomingdales sale when I was in new York.
> 
> Can I just say this style is a dream. I live in Asia and sometimes the long sleeves are difficult for tropical weather. It also makes it difficult for when I want to wear my chunky watches like my panerai. This style is three quarter sleeves and I feel liberated lol.
> 
> Sizing wise I actually had to go down one size from my usual new jeannes and new Julians.
> 
> I love this style so much I had to post and share!



Thank you for posting and sharing your new dress!!!

It's absolutely beautiful and the 3/4 length sleeves will be great for showing off your Panerai watch!!

Just make sure you carry a strong hanbag so that you can boff anybody who tries to grab your watch!!!


----------



## sabrunka

Thanks everyone!! I do love both, definitely thing I'm going to be buying more... Poor bank!


----------



## madeofdreams

regeens said:
			
		

> Woohoo! Sweet! Thank you so much! Anytime you get a DVF dress for less than $150, it's a great deal!
> 
> Happy shopping ladies!



Yay! Hope you got what you wanted! Just last night I was browsing the website and wishing for some additional disc on the final sale items which would be so sweet! Looks like someone up there heard me!! 




			
				Cullinan said:
			
		

> Just make sure you carry a strong hanbag so that you can boff anybody who tries to grab your watch!!!



Lol this cracked me up! I'll try to post mod shots of it. Ordered another new julian two from dvf.com just. The code makes it way cheaper than ordering from the sale on shopbop.com !


----------



## Greentea

megt10 said:


> Oh congrats they both look great on you. I love the Basuto too for the same reason. I have it in black and red.
> I got my New Jeanne today too, I knew it would fit and it is really pretty. I also got the IM jeans from the sale and they fit as well just a little big in the waist. They were a steal for the price.



Yay! IM- my absolutely favorite.


----------



## Greentea

sabrunka said:


> I got my two dresses from matches! First ones for me.. I LOVE the Basuto dress!  Makes me look very curvaceous lol..



You could wear anything well but those are especially flattering!!


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> Yay! IM- my absolutely favorite.



Thanks Greentea. I can't wait to wear them. They are fun and funky. DH loved them too which surprised me since that isn't usually a look here cares for. I have to say I was so impressed with Matches. I will shop there again. My boxes arrived in a couple of days and they were packed beautifully. Great gift box and the care that was taken wrapping everything was outstanding. I couldn't be more pleased.


----------



## bubbleloba

OK... here's the modeling photo of the Mahalia skirt (shortened since I'm short!)


----------



## baysidebeauty

bubbleloba said:


> OK... here's the modeling photo of the Mahalia skirt (shortened since I'm short!)


----------



## Dukeprincess

bubbleloba said:
			
		

> OK... here's the modeling photo of the Mahalia skirt (shortened since I'm short!)



You look awesome!


----------



## megt10

bubbleloba said:


> OK... here's the modeling photo of the Mahalia skirt (shortened since I'm short!)



This is fantastic on you.


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> Yay! IM- my absolutely favorite.



Here are the IM jeans paired with Florane blouse. I really like this blouse and think I might need another  Wore the jeans all day and found them really comfortable and fun.


----------



## baysidebeauty

megt10 said:


> Here are the IM jeans paired with Florane blouse. I really like this blouse and think I might need another  Wore the jeans all day and found them really comfortable and fun.



That color pink is so very flattering on you!  You look great, as always


----------



## Greentea

bubbleloba said:


> OK... here's the modeling photo of the Mahalia skirt (shortened since I'm short!)



Okay, I need this. Such a great look!


----------



## Greentea

megt10 said:


> Here are the IM jeans paired with Florane blouse. I really like this blouse and think I might need another  Wore the jeans all day and found them really comfortable and fun.



Look at you, hot stuff! And don't you love the material of the Florane? My favorite dress is the sister Florina style in the same fabric. Everything looks fabulous on you!


----------



## baysidebeauty

Okay, I picked up a dress from the dry cleaner, and what* was* a black and white houndstooth print is now a light blue and black houndstooth print 

It wasn't an expensive dress, but still  :censor:


----------



## megt10

baysidebeauty said:


> That color pink is so very flattering on you!  You look great, as always


Thanks so much bayside.


Greentea said:


> Look at you, hot stuff! And don't you love the material of the Florane? My favorite dress is the sister Florina style in the same fabric. Everything looks fabulous on you!


Aww, that is so kind Greentea. Yes I totally love the material on this blouse. I want another. Will have to check out that dress. Any pics?


baysidebeauty said:


> Okay, I picked up a dress from the dry cleaner, and what* was* a black and white houndstooth print is now a light blue and black houndstooth print
> 
> It wasn't an expensive dress, but still  :censor:


Oh I am so sorry. What did the cleaners say?


----------



## sammix3

bubbleloba said:


> OK... here's the modeling photo of the Mahalia skirt (shortened since I'm short!)



The skirt looks really pretty on you!



megt10 said:


> Here are the IM jeans paired with Florane blouse. I really like this blouse and think I might need another  Wore the jeans all day and found them really comfortable and fun.



Pink!!! Love!


----------



## Greentea

megt10 said:


> Thanks so much bayside.
> 
> Aww, that is so kind Greentea. Yes I totally love the material on this blouse. I want another. Will have to check out that dress. Any pics?
> 
> Oh I am so sorry. What did the cleaners say?



I'll post a pic tomorrow! Love the Florina - so feminine!


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> The skirt looks really pretty on you!
> 
> 
> 
> Pink!!! Love!


Thanks Sammi.


Greentea said:


> I'll post a pic tomorrow! Love the Florina - so feminine!



Awesome thanks, can't wait to see it.


----------



## baysidebeauty

megt10 said:


> Thanks so much bayside.
> 
> Aww, that is so kind Greentea. Yes I totally love the material on this blouse. I want another. Will have to check out that dress. Any pics?
> 
> Oh I am so sorry. What did the cleaners say?



I picked it up late yesterday evening right before they closed and didn't notice until I got home (it was dark outside), and they are closed today - so I will go back Friday morning and see if they will compensate me.  I'm probably going to change dry cleaners, though - they shrunk my wool pants before.  I'm wondering if they ran the dress through the wash and not the dry cleaning process , because it looks like the color bled or picked up color from something blue.


----------



## baysidebeauty

madeofdreams said:


> Dvf.com : use  HOLIDAYSALE for 30% off all items including final sale. Lots of wraps and sizes still available.



Thank you for posting!  :kiss:    I picked up the Jigsaw Purple wrap I've been eyeballing for a long time, the sale pushed me over the edge - got it for $178 plus free shipping!


----------



## crazycutie

madeofdreams said:


> Dvf.com : use  HOLIDAYSALE for 30% off all items including final sale. Lots of wraps and sizes still available.



I know i already swore to the fashion Gods that id stop purchasing dvf wrap dresses, but its just sooooo hard:cry: I bought yet another jeanne... oh well, i look absolutely Fabulous in them anyways... #fashionjustification

There is a sale on Outnet.com


Happy Thanksgiving - Get an extra 20% off!
Enter promo code GIVETHANKS20 at checkout
Sale ends 10:00am tmmr Nov. 23rd

I didnt score any dvfs here, but i picked up a herve leger dress for $350


----------



## pbdb

I have joined the DVf bandwagon a bit late in the game since I have always been staying put on safe, solid, neutral colors and have only ventured into print territory just a month ago.
It's been a whirlwind ride, managed to snag a bunch from sales , ranging from 170usd to 270usd at most.
My first one was a Jeanne wrap in pebble that started the whole love affair with DVF, and the rest as they say, is history.
Still crazy in sizing, I am sticking to a size 2 for all styles from Jeanne, Julian, Reina and Callista but am contemplating sizing down in the Julian and Callista styles.....


----------



## madeofdreams

pbdb said:
			
		

> I have joined the DVf bandwagon a bit late in the game since I have always been staying put on safe, solid, neutral colors and have only ventured into print territory just a month ago.
> It's been a whirlwind ride, managed to snag a bunch from sales , ranging from 170usd to 270usd at most.
> My first one was a Jeanne wrap in pebble that started the whole love affair with DVF, and the rest as they say, is history.
> Still crazy in sizing, I am sticking to a size 2 for all styles from Jeanne, Julian, Reina and Callista but am contemplating sizing down in the Julian and Callista styles.....



You joined at the right time with all these sales. It's so difficult to stay away. I have resorted to placing photos of each dress I want against those I already have, to convince myself that I don't need it eg I already have the same colourlay. Sizing is still crazy for me too!


----------



## pbdb

madeofdreams said:
			
		

> You joined at the right time with all these sales. It's so difficult to stay away. I have resorted to placing photos of each dress I want against those I already have, to convince myself that I don't need it eg I already have the same colourlay. Sizing is still crazy for me too!



Yes, I feel like its the new addiction that may have undoubtedly replaced my (almost) 3-year love affair with Bal bags!! oh no!!! (Love for Bal still ongoing and going strong, just no more buying-whew!!).
But I do make a rule, not to get dresses in almost similar print and colorways or it will be a complete waste as it will definitely give off the same look.


----------



## AEGIS

finally ordered my Zarita! completely forgot about it tbh until I went online and it was still in my shopping bag.  If anyone sees the Maryland skirt in an 8 or 10 can you let me know please? Gracie!


----------



## Greentea

pbdb said:


> I have joined the DVf bandwagon a bit late in the game since I have always been staying put on safe, solid, neutral colors and have only ventured into print territory just a month ago.
> It's been a whirlwind ride, managed to snag a bunch from sales , ranging from 170usd to 270usd at most.
> My first one was a Jeanne wrap in pebble that started the whole love affair with DVF, and the rest as they say, is history.
> Still crazy in sizing, I am sticking to a size 2 for all styles from Jeanne, Julian, Reina and Callista but am contemplating sizing down in the Julian and Callista styles.....



I was like you - I'm usually dress in a more simple, clean Parisian Street style sort of outfit but I adore my bursts of DVF. Especially her dresses. FYI, I take the same size in both the Julian and Jeanne but size down one size for most of the other dress styles.


----------



## pbdb

Greentea said:


> I was like you - I'm usually dress in a more simple, clean Parisian Street style sort of outfit but I adore my bursts of DVF. Especially her dresses. FYI, I take the same size in both the Julian and Jeanne but size down one size for most of the other dress styles.



Hi *Greentea*, thanks for the tip. I just ordered a Reina dress in my usual size and sized down in Callista since it was sleeveless. You think I should have gone down to size 0 for Reina? I feel I can go down to size 0 in Julian since the 3/4 sleeves are still roomy on the arms but for Jeanne it's a bit tricky to risk it since the sleeves on a size 2 are quite snug as it is. I am chest-challenged so perfect for DVF dresses.


----------



## Greentea

pbdb said:


> Hi *Greentea*, thanks for the tip. I just ordered a Reina dress in my usual size and sized down in Callista since it was sleeveless. You think I should have gone down to size 0 for Reina? I feel I can go down to size 0 in Julian since the 3/4 sleeves are still roomy on the arms but for Jeanne it's a bit tricky to risk it since the sleeves on a size 2 are quite snug as it is. I am chest-challenged so perfect for DVF dresses.



You might be fine. I'm a 6 in wraps and bought a 4 in the Reina, which fit perfectly. I did return it, though, because of the print so I haven't exactly worn one.


----------



## Cullinan

megt10 said:


> Here are the IM jeans paired with Florane blouse. I really like this blouse and think I might need another  Wore the jeans all day and found them really comfortable and fun.



Looking glamourous as ever.

The blouse look amazing, and if you can find another greet colour, definitely worth investing in -looks great with the shoes too!!

Jeans that are so comfy that they don't need breaking in are also worth getting more of....maybe you'll find more in the sales!!!


----------



## pbdb

Greentea said:


> You might be fine. I'm a 6 in wraps and bought a 4 in the Reina, which fit perfectly. I did return it, though, because of the print so I haven't exactly worn one.



Am a size 2 but am sure can go down to 0 but anyway, the style is easy to fix with my tailor if its a little bit loose in some areas.


----------



## bubbleloba

baysidebeauty said:


>





Dukeprincess said:


> You look awesome!





megt10 said:


> This is fantastic on you.





Greentea said:


> Okay, I need this. Such a great look!





sammix3 said:


> The skirt looks really pretty on you!



Thanks, everyone! 
Been loving the texture of lace patterns lately and that DVF skirt is pretty lightweight for wear all year round.


----------



## J_L33

Can someone ID this DvF wrap dress?





Credit: 9to5chic.com entry titled "La Jolla"


----------



## megt10

pbdb said:


> Yes, I feel like its the new addiction that may have undoubtedly replaced my (almost) 3-year love affair with Bal bags!! oh no!!! (Love for Bal still ongoing and going strong, just no more buying-whew!!).
> But I do make a rule, not to get dresses in almost similar print and colorways or it will be a complete waste as it will definitely give off the same look.



Welcome my friend


----------



## megt10

pbdb said:


> Hi *Greentea*, thanks for the tip. I just ordered a Reina dress in my usual size and sized down in Callista since it was sleeveless. You think I should have gone down to size 0 for Reina? I feel I can go down to size 0 in Julian since the 3/4 sleeves are still roomy on the arms but for Jeanne it's a bit tricky to risk it since the sleeves on a size 2 are quite snug as it is. I am chest-challenged so perfect for DVF dresses.



That is where the padded, push-up bra comes in handy. My DH calls it my false advertising bra.


----------



## megt10

Cullinan said:


> Looking glamourous as ever.
> 
> The blouse look amazing, and if you can find another greet colour, definitely worth investing in -looks great with the shoes too!!
> 
> Jeans that are so comfy that they don't need breaking in are also worth getting more of....maybe you'll find more in the sales!!!



Thanks Cullinan, I did look yesterday but no DVF on sale that I was interested in or didn't already own. Of course I will keep hunting.


----------



## Cullinan

megt10 said:


> Thanks Cullinan, I did look yesterday but no DVF on sale that I was interested in or didn't already own. Of course I will keep hunting.




The sales are bound to be brilliant so you're bound to find something!

Good luck


----------



## Greentea

For Meg - here's my favorite DVF dress of all time - the Florina. Luckily she makes a similar version of this from time to time and just changes the name slightly. I want another in black someday!


----------



## baysidebeauty

Greentea said:


> For Meg - here's my favorite DVF dress of all time - the Florina. Luckily she makes a similar version of this from time to time and just changes the name slightly. I want another in black someday!



That is a great dress - I love the color!  You look terrific in it


----------



## Greentea

baysidebeauty said:


> That is a great dress - I love the color!  You look terrific in it



Thanks! It's very forgiving!


----------



## LABAG

Greentea said:


> For Meg - here's my favorite DVF dress of all time - the Florina. Luckily she makes a similar version of this from time to time and just changes the name slightly. I want another in black someday!



Beautiful color!! i have the black with gold beaded blouse-and its a favorite


----------



## LABAG

Anyone got anything from the DVF 30% Sale ? 
Been shopping throughout the weekend and just winding down. Many choices


----------



## sasha671

J_L33 said:


> Can someone ID this DvF wrap dress?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit: 9to5chic.com entry titled "La Jolla"



The style is called Willow. this is so old I dont remember print name. I think this is 2007, maybe 2008


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> For Meg - here's my favorite DVF dress of all time - the Florina. Luckily she makes a similar version of this from time to time and just changes the name slightly. I want another in black someday!



Add this to the list of things I want, you look fantastic in this dress Greentea. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Greentea

megt10 said:


> Add this to the list of things I want, you look fantastic in this dress Greentea. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Dukeprincess

You look amazing as always, Greentea!


----------



## Dukeprincess

I stole this look from *Baysidebeauty*, who was my inspiration this morning. Headed back to work in the New Tunis and CH boots. Tights are Wolford (per usual).


----------



## baysidebeauty

Dukeprincess said:


> I stole this look from *Baysidebeauty*, who was my inspiration this morning. Headed back to work in the New Tunis and CH boots. Tights are Wolford (per usual).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1959761



You look great, as always!   

Happy to provide a little inspiration


----------



## Dukeprincess

baysidebeauty said:


> You look great, as always!
> 
> Happy to provide a little inspiration



Thank you and a huge thanks for the outfit idea!


----------



## LABAG

I ordered the black swirl Julian dress from DVF today -to sweet to past up!it looked fantastic on everal Pfer's


----------



## rock_girl

Greentea said:
			
		

> For Meg - here's my favorite DVF dress of all time - the Florina. Luckily she makes a similar version of this from time to time and just changes the name slightly. I want another in black someday!



You look fabulous!


----------



## rock_girl

Dukeprincess said:
			
		

> I stole this look from Baysidebeauty, who was my inspiration this morning. Headed back to work in the New Tunis and CH boots. Tights are Wolford (per usual).



Love the whole ensemble Duke!  

On a side note, I am hoping it gets cold enough here for me to wear my Wolford tights.


----------



## audmed

hi ladies has anyone seen the Selima fur sweater in stores? i know saks.com had it & dvf stores carried it but wondering who else may have purchased it & if it's possibly on sale now. TIA


----------



## Greentea

Dukeprincess said:


> I stole this look from *Baysidebeauty*, who was my inspiration this morning. Headed back to work in the New Tunis and CH boots. Tights are Wolford (per usual).
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1959761



This is so cute on you and totally my style (which means I need it...). Smokin'!!


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> I stole this look from *Baysidebeauty*, who was my inspiration this morning. Headed back to work in the New Tunis and CH boots. Tights are Wolford (per usual).
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1959761



You look so chic!


----------



## megt10

LABAG said:


> I ordered the black swirl Julian dress from DVF today -to sweet to past up!it looked fantastic on everal Pfer's



Oh congrats. I love the black swirl.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dukeprincess said:


> I stole this look from *Baysidebeauty*, who was my inspiration this morning. Headed back to work in the New Tunis and CH boots. Tights are Wolford (per usual).
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1959761




I need you to send me this dress, please and thank you


----------



## LABAG

megt10 said:


> Oh congrats. I love the black swirl.



Thanks Meg!
Itll be here friday.


----------



## Dukeprincess

rock_girl said:


> Love the whole ensemble Duke!
> 
> On a side note, I am hoping it gets cold enough here for me to wear my Wolford tights.



Thank you!  I hope you can wear your tights soon.  It's freezing here!  



Greentea said:


> This is so cute on you and totally my style (which means I need it...). Smokin'!!



Yes, you _need_ this dress!   Thanks hon!



megt10 said:


> You look so chic!



Thank you so much, *meg!* 



DC-Cutie said:


> I need you to send me this dress, please and thank you



Hahaha, if it would bring you back, I totally would!


----------



## Coffee Addicted

Dukeprincess said:
			
		

> I stole this look from Baysidebeauty, who was my inspiration this morning. Headed back to work in the New Tunis and CH boots. Tights are Wolford (per usual).



Looks great on you!


----------



## graceful

Dukeprincess said:


> I stole this look from *Baysidebeauty*, who was my inspiration this morning. Headed back to work in the New Tunis and CH boots. Tights are Wolford (per usual).
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1959761



You look AMAZING!  Love it all!


----------



## pbdb

megt10 said:


> That is where the padded, push-up bra comes in handy. My DH calls it my false advertising bra.



My DH cannot dare it call anything or he pays up for surgery!!


----------



## pbdb

megt10 said:


> Welcome my friend



Biggest hi dear *meg*!!
Yep, with all those mod pics you've been posting, you are the biggest enabler of all!!! 
Best of all, I got into this at the height of sales online so managed to snag a couple or more.


----------



## bubbleloba

Dukeprincess said:


> I stole this look from *Baysidebeauty*, who was my inspiration this morning. Headed back to work in the New Tunis and CH boots. Tights are Wolford (per usual).
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1959761



Love this look!


----------



## Be_LoVed

Love the zarita dress


----------



## Dukeprincess

Coffee Addicted said:


> Looks great on you!



Thank you so much!



graceful said:


> You look AMAZING!  Love it all!



  Thank you!



bubbleloba said:


> Love this look!



  Thanks!


----------



## megt10

pbdb said:


> My DH cannot dare it call anything or he pays up for surgery!!


LOL, you are too funny. There is an advantage to not having much up top and that is that there are a lot of styles that you can wear that just don't work for the better endowed woman. For the styles that need some extra umph the super padded bras work wonders.


pbdb said:


> Biggest hi dear *meg*!!
> Yep, with all those mod pics you've been posting, you are the biggest enabler of all!!!
> Best of all, I got into this at the height of sales online so managed to snag a couple or more.



You must post pics!


----------



## Dukeprincess

I am wearing DVF today, but haven't had a free second to snap a photo.  I know, I know, I am the worst.


----------



## megt10

QUOTE=Dukeprincess;23402122]I am wearing DVF today, but haven't had a free second to snap a photo.  I know, I know, I am the worst.  [/QUOTE]

:useless:


----------



## baysidebeauty

WTF is with shipping at DVF.com!?!   Yet *AGAIN* I have to call and hunt down my package - label was created but item never shipped.  How the heck hard can it be to make sure one box gets on a flippin' truck     My goodness I understand things happen sometimes, but this is at least the third time this has happened this year alone.  I'm paying hundreds of dollars for a dress, I shouldn't have to call them and make them go find the package so it actually gets shipped out!


----------



## VelvetFlats

I bought this dress when it went on sale on Net-a-porter. It's really cute!


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:
			
		

> QUOTE=Dukeprincess;23402122]I am wearing DVF today, but haven't had a free second to snap a photo.  I know, I know, I am the worst.



:useless:[/QUOTE]

Jeanne Stones Wrap for work today


----------



## baysidebeauty

Dukeprincess said:


> :useless:



Jeanne Stones Wrap for work today



View attachment 1964529

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]

    Great choice of necklace with the dress!


----------



## Dukeprincess

baysidebeauty said:
			
		

> Jeanne Stones Wrap for work today



    Great choice of necklace with the dress![/QUOTE]

Thanks! I bought it for $20 on the street in NYC!


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> :useless:



Jeanne Stones Wrap for work today



View attachment 1964529

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]

Thank you  You look awesome and I love the necklace with the dress it is perfect.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Before Meg yells at me for not posting pics again, lol, here's my Koto skirt paired with JCrew.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Before Meg yells at me for not posting pics again, lol, here's my Koto skirt paired with JCrew.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1965152



So love this look too Duke. Thank you for posting pics, you know I find my best inspiration from you and your outfits .


----------



## Greentea

Dukeprincess said:


> :useless:



Jeanne Stones Wrap for work today



View attachment 1964529

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]

Super super cute!


----------



## Greentea

Dukeprincess said:


> Before Meg yells at me for not posting pics again, lol, here's my Koto skirt paired with JCrew.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1965152



Love. And who makes your booties? Looking for some like that...


----------



## rock_girl

Loving both outfits Duke!  I have a lot of separates in my closet, skirts and button up shirts.  I never know what to wear them with, so I find your posts incredibly inspirational!


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> So love this look too Duke. Thank you for posting pics, you know I find my best inspiration from you and your outfits .



:giggles:  You know I was joking and I enjoy your outfit posts as well. 



Greentea said:


> Jeanne Stones Wrap for work today
> 
> 
> View attachment 1964529



Super super cute![/QUOTE]

Thank you! I got tons of compliments on it too!



Greentea said:


> Love. And who makes your booties? Looking for some like that...



Cole Haan.  I think they might be the Air Talia booties.  They've got the Nike Air cushioning and I can wear them for hours on end.



rock_girl said:


> Loving both outfits Duke!  I have a lot of separates in my closet, skirts and button up shirts.  I never know what to wear them with, so I find your posts incredibly inspirational!



Why thank you!  What a sweet compliment.  I am glad I can help you mix and match outfits from your existing closet.  That's what I always do!


----------



## LABAG

baysidebeauty said:
			
		

> WTF is with shipping at DVF.com!?!   Yet AGAIN I have to call and hunt down my package - label was created but item never shipped.  How the heck hard can it be to make sure one box gets on a flippin' truck     My goodness I understand things happen sometimes, but this is at least the third time this has happened this year alone.  I'm paying hundreds of dollars for a dress, I shouldn't have to call them and make them go find the package so it actually gets shipped out!



That is a bummer!- I'm out of town but mine is expected to be delivered today-it's the black swirl julian


----------



## Dukeprincess

VelvetFlats said:


> I bought this dress when it went on sale on Net-a-porter. It's really cute!



I have this dress!  I love it!  I posted a picture of me wearing it in here, I think.  Congratulations!


----------



## Monce66

Hi all, I am new here so not too sure if I'm on the right place.  Anyway, I've been looking for a DVF oroiti waterfall dress in a size 2 or 4.  Here's a link to the photo:  http://images.search.yahoo.com/imag...b=13gvfenpl&sigi=12d09sm76&.crumb=whY7qL9oXzz

I really want to buy this soooo bad.  Anyone know where I can find this new or used in good condition.  Thanks so much nd I apologize if I'm on the wrong place.  I'm desperate for this dress


----------



## Dukeprincess

Monce66 said:


> Hi all, I am new here so not too sure if I'm on the right place.  Anyway, I've been looking for a DVF oroiti waterfall dress in a size 2 or 4.  Here's a link to the photo:  http://images.search.yahoo.com/imag...b=13gvfenpl&sigi=12d09sm76&.crumb=whY7qL9oXzz
> 
> I really want to buy this soooo bad.  Anyone know where I can find this new or used in good condition.  Thanks so much nd I apologize if I'm on the wrong place.  I'm desperate for this dress



I actually have this dress!  I bought it maybe a year or two ago at a consignment store.  Have you tried checking in those places?


----------



## Monce66

Dukeprincess said:


> I actually have this dress!  I bought it maybe a year or two ago at a consignment store.  Have you tried checking in those places?



No,there are no consignment stores here on Guam.  I got trnsferred here for military.  U r so lucky.  I've been checking eBay daily. Do u know of any online consignment stores?


----------



## Monce66

I recently fell in love with DVF bcoz a girlfriend of mine actually has a collection of DVF dresses that she buys on eBay.  I saw this dress online n fell in love with it.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> :giggles:  You know I was joking and I enjoy your outfit posts as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Super super cute!



Thank you! I got tons of compliments on it too!



Cole Haan.  I think they might be the Air Talia booties.  They've got the Nike Air cushioning and I can wear them for hours on end.



Why thank you!  What a sweet compliment.  I am glad I can help you mix and match outfits from your existing closet.  That's what I always do! [/QUOTE]
Yes, I know you were joking. I haven't worn any DVF lately but I just got a sweater dress this evening from the NAP sales. Might wear it this weekend.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Got back a lil while ago, phew... dinner for my cousin's bday at a restaurant, then out... wore my fave slashed Arita dress!   I've worn my black one a bunch of times and have deemed it my "magic" dress, haha... loved by a lotta ppl (and guys, it seems)!   First time wearing the grey... it finally got some love!


----------



## fieryfashionist

VelvetFlats said:
			
		

> I bought this dress when it went on sale on Net-a-porter. It's really cute!



Oooooh, so cute!!




			
				Dukeprincess said:
			
		

> :useless:



Jeanne Stones Wrap for work today

[/QUOTE]

Looks SO freakin good on you ... and I like how the necklace mimics the print! 




			
				Dukeprincess said:
			
		

> Before Meg yells at me for not posting pics again, lol, here's my Koto skirt paired with JCrew.



Love this!!  So well put together!!


----------



## baysidebeauty

fieryfashionist said:


> Got back a lil while ago, phew... dinner for my cousin's bday at a restaurant, then out... wore my fave slashed Arita dress!   I've worn my black one a bunch of times and have deemed it my "magic" dress, haha... loved by a lotta ppl (and guys, it seems)!   First time wearing the grey... it finally got some love!


----------



## megt10

fieryfashionist said:


> Got back a lil while ago, phew... dinner for my cousin's bday at a restaurant, then out... wore my fave slashed Arita dress!   I've worn my black one a bunch of times and have deemed it my "magic" dress, haha... loved by a lotta ppl (and guys, it seems)!   First time wearing the grey... it finally got some love!



You look fantastic Fiery. I love these dresses on you.


----------



## Dukeprincess

fieryfashionist said:
			
		

> Got back a lil while ago, phew... dinner for my cousin's bday at a restaurant, then out... wore my fave slashed Arita dress!   I've worn my black one a bunch of times and have deemed it my "magic" dress, haha... loved by a lotta ppl (and guys, it seems)!   First time wearing the grey... it finally got some love!



You look beautiful as always!


----------



## VelvetFlats

Dukeprincess said:


> Hold on to your retinas! Veronica makes her debut at the office today!
> 
> (Excuse the mess, cleaning lady comes today).
> 
> 
> View attachment 1947545



WOW, you look great in this dress! You wear it even better than i do


----------



## fieryfashionist

baysidebeauty said:
			
		

>



 




			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> You look fantastic Fiery. I love these dresses on you.



Aww, thank you... you're so sweet!!   I wish I could find more colors in this style... I think the silhouette works nicely! 




			
				Dukeprincess said:
			
		

> You look beautiful as always!



Aww, thanks so much!


----------



## Coffee Addicted

fieryfashionist said:
			
		

> Got back a lil while ago, phew... dinner for my cousin's bday at a restaurant, then out... wore my fave slashed Arita dress!   I've worn my black one a bunch of times and have deemed it my "magic" dress, haha... loved by a lotta ppl (and guys, it seems)!   First time wearing the grey... it finally got some love!



LOVE it on you! You look fab.


----------



## pbdb

megt10 said:


> LOL, you are too funny. There is an advantage to not having much up top and that is that there are a lot of styles that you can wear that just don't work for the better endowed woman. For the styles that need some extra umph the super padded bras work wonders.
> 
> 
> You must post pics!



Maybe will take a group shot tomorrow in the closet.


----------



## pbdb

Dukeprincess said:


> :useless:



Jeanne Stones Wrap for work today



View attachment 1964529

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]

I have the same!!! 
You look great!


----------



## pbdb

Wow, love the fit on you!!
I really wan to try a size 0 in the wrap and just see how it fits, am too scared of the gaping on the chest area even if I know I don't have much but have my magic bras to create my illusion....




fieryfashionist said:


> Got back a lil while ago, phew... dinner for my cousin's bday at a restaurant, then out... wore my fave slashed Arita dress!   I've worn my black one a bunch of times and have deemed it my "magic" dress, haha... loved by a lotta ppl (and guys, it seems)!   First time wearing the grey... it finally got some love!


----------



## megt10

pbdb said:


> Maybe will take a group shot tomorrow in the closet.



Yes please


----------



## Greentea

Ohhh - the new stuff on preorder is so me. Black and white and animal prints!!! 
Must have the new Ruri dress in Flames

http://www.dvf.com/Ruri-Dress/D4321...ntent=&CID=EM_December+New+Arrivals+US_120312


----------



## Greentea

fieryfashionist said:


> Got back a lil while ago, phew... dinner for my cousin's bday at a restaurant, then out... wore my fave slashed Arita dress!   I've worn my black one a bunch of times and have deemed it my "magic" dress, haha... loved by a lotta ppl (and guys, it seems)!   First time wearing the grey... it finally got some love!



That's magic for sure! So cute!


----------



## Dukeprincess

VelvetFlats said:


> WOW, you look great in this dress! You wear it even better than i do





pbdb said:


> Jeanne Stones Wrap for work today
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1964529



I have the same!!! 
You look great![/QUOTE]

Thank you both!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Greentea said:


> Ohhh - the new stuff on preorder is so me. Black and white and animal prints!!!
> Must have the new Ruri dress in Flames
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/Ruri-Dress/D4321...ntent=&CID=EM_December+New+Arrivals+US_120312



So gorgeous!

These are two that I MUST have!
http://www.dvf.com/Elektra-Dress/D5998166R12,default,pd.html?dwvar_D5998166R12_color=REDSB#

http://www.dvf.com/Valencia-Dress/D6081001D12,default,pd.html?dwvar_D6081001D12_color=FLMES#


----------



## CashmereSweater

Greentea said:
			
		

> Ohhh - the new stuff on preorder is so me. Black and white and animal prints!!!
> Must have the new Ruri dress in Flames
> 
> 
> Yes! That flames pattern is GORGEOUS!


----------



## CashmereSweater

Oops ... trying to do this from my phone. Sorry about the wacky quoting above!


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> Ohhh - the new stuff on preorder is so me. Black and white and animal prints!!!
> Must have the new Ruri dress in Flames
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/Ruri-Dress/D4321...ntent=&CID=EM_December+New+Arrivals+US_120312



Oh, I love this print.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Coffee Addicted said:
			
		

> LOVE it on you! You look fab.



Aww, thanks so much!!! 




			
				pbdb said:
			
		

> Wow, love the fit on you!!
> I really wan to try a size 0 in the wrap and just see how it fits, am too scared of the gaping on the chest area even if I know I don't have much but have my magic bras to create my illusion....



Aww, thank you!!   Haha, I'm sure the wrap will be flattering on you!!   I actually think having a less well endowed chest is nice in a wrap... never have to worry about appropriateness or falling out!   You can always use fashion tape, too, and forgo a cami/tank... that would look hot no matter what your size! 




			
				Greentea said:
			
		

> Ohhh - the new stuff on preorder is so me. Black and white and animal prints!!!
> Must have the new Ruri dress in Flames
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/Ruri-Dress/D4321001D12,default,pd.html?dwvar_D4321001D12_color=FLMES#utm_source=SilverpopMailing&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=EM_December+New+Arrivals+US_120312&utm_content=&CID=EM_December+New+Arrivals+US_120312



Oooooh, I like!! 




			
				Greentea said:
			
		

> That's magic for sure! So cute!



Aww, thank you! 




			
				Dukeprincess said:
			
		

> So gorgeous!
> 
> These are two that I MUST have!
> http://www.dvf.com/Elektra-Dress/D5998166R12,default,pd.html?dwvar_D5998166R12_color=REDSB#
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/Valencia-Dress/D6081001D12,default,pd.html?dwvar_D6081001D12_color=FLMES#



Oooooh, I really like that first one!!


----------



## *MJ*

Just a quick update...I returned home from vacation to find my outnet order, and as a few others have posted, I also received the Graphic Clouds in blue instead of the Petal Dance pink. I already have the Graphic Clouds in blue, and I'm really disappointed, since I was so excited to find the petal dance after missing out during the Saks sale.


----------



## Greentea

Dukeprincess said:


> So gorgeous!
> 
> These are two that I MUST have!
> http://www.dvf.com/Elektra-Dress/D5998166R12,default,pd.html?dwvar_D5998166R12_color=REDSB#
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/Valencia-Dress/D6081001D12,default,pd.html?dwvar_D6081001D12_color=FLMES#



Must. They are epic.


----------



## Greentea

*MJ* said:


> Just a quick update...I returned home from vacation to find my outnet order, and as a few others have posted, I also received the Graphic Clouds in blue instead of the Petal Dance pink. I already have the Graphic Clouds in blue, and I'm really disappointed, since I was so excited to find the petal dance after missing out during the Saks sale.



Oh no!!!!


----------



## megt10

*MJ* said:


> Just a quick update...I returned home from vacation to find my outnet order, and as a few others have posted, I also received the Graphic Clouds in blue instead of the Petal Dance pink. I already have the Graphic Clouds in blue, and I'm really disappointed, since I was so excited to find the petal dance after missing out during the Saks sale.



Oh I am sorry to hear that MJ.


----------



## Enigma78

DVF Sample Sale:

Where: 260 Fifth Ave. (bet. 28th & 29th St.)

When: Tuesday, December 11th, 9am~6:30pm
Wednesday, December 12th 10am~8pm
Thursday, December 13th, 10am~7pm
Friday, December 14th, 9am~3pm


----------



## baysidebeauty

Enigma78 said:


> DVF Sample Sale:
> 
> Where: 260 Fifth Ave. (bet. 28th & 29th St.)
> 
> When: Tuesday, December 11th, 9am~6:30pm
> Wednesday, December 12th 10am~8pm
> Thursday, December 13th, 10am~7pm
> Friday, December 14th, 9am~3pm



Is it going to be on-line too?


----------



## Dukeprincess

*MJ* said:
			
		

> Just a quick update...I returned home from vacation to find my outnet order, and as a few others have posted, I also received the Graphic Clouds in blue instead of the Petal Dance pink. I already have the Graphic Clouds in blue, and I'm really disappointed, since I was so excited to find the petal dance after missing out during the Saks sale.



Same here. I have no idea how they mistaked this dress for the petal dance.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Heading to work in DVF today - Kimmie skirt and Madeline blouse. Shoes are A Wang Liya.


----------



## baysidebeauty

Dukeprincess said:


> Heading to work in DVF today - Kimmie skirt and Madeline blouse. Shoes are A Wang Liya.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1970070




   You look fabulous!


----------



## *MJ*

Greentea said:
			
		

> Oh no!!!!



I know!! 




			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> Oh I am sorry to hear that MJ.



Thanks Meg! 




			
				Dukeprincess said:
			
		

> Same here. I have no idea how they mistaked this dress for the petal dance.



I know what you mean...They are not even remotely similar!


----------



## *MJ*

Dukeprincess said:
			
		

> Heading to work in DVF today - Kimmie skirt and Madeline blouse. Shoes are A Wang Liya.



You look stunning!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

baysidebeauty said:


> You look fabulous!



Aww, thank you!  



*MJ* said:


> You look stunning!!



Thanks!  I know, it is incredibly frustrating about the Outnet debacle.  I even called them to say "how on earth did you mix this up?  This isn't a color mishap, rather it's not even the same print!"


----------



## LABAG

Dukeprincess said:


> Heading to work in DVF today - Kimmie skirt and Madeline blouse. Shoes are A Wang Liya.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1970070



Ive never seen anything not look great on you! 
I got that Madeline blouse a while back, and love that print and colorway!


----------



## Greentea

Dukeprincess said:


> Heading to work in DVF today - Kimmie skirt and Madeline blouse. Shoes are A Wang Liya.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1970070



I swear, you can do no wrong!! So cute!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

LABAG said:


> Ive never seen anything not look great on you!
> I got that Madeline blouse a while back, and love that print and colorway!



You are too kind to me!    I remember you bought it!  Let's see some modeling shots!



Greentea said:


> I swear, you can do no wrong!! So cute!!



  Thank you so much!  Trying to follow your fabulous lead!


----------



## phiphi

Dukeprincess said:


> Heading to work in DVF today - Kimmie skirt and Madeline blouse. Shoes are A Wang Liya.
> 
> View attachment 1970070



i don't know how anyone at your office gets anything done. double takes everywhere! whiplashes looking at the stunning duke! 



fieryfashionist said:


> Got back a lil while ago, phew... dinner for my cousin's bday at a restaurant, then out... wore my fave slashed Arita dress!   I've worn my black one a bunch of times and have deemed it my "magic" dress, haha... loved by a lotta ppl (and guys, it seems)!   First time wearing the grey... it finally got some love!



very nice dress - i love that on you! gorgeous.


----------



## rock_girl

Dukeprincess said:


> Heading to work in DVF today - Kimmie skirt and Madeline blouse. Shoes are A Wang Liya.



Very pretty and well put together!


----------



## CashmereSweater

Hi, everybody! I'm in the mood to Google some DVF street style -- OOTDs, that sort of thing. Can you think of celebs who often wear DVF? The only one I can think of is Kelly Ripa.


----------



## pbdb

megt10 said:
			
		

> Yes please



As requested....14 dresses but so tight in my closet and waiting for my last one in the mail.


----------



## megt10

pbdb said:


> As requested....14 dresses but so tight in my closet and waiting for my last one in the mail.



We have some of the same dresses PBDB! I hope we get to see them on you soon


----------



## pbdb

megt10 said:


> We have some of the same dresses PBDB! I hope we get to see them on you soon



 Wore 3 dresses so far but always forgot to take a pic.


----------



## megt10

pbdb said:


> Wore 3 dresses so far but always forgot to take a pic.



Well this is what I told Duke :useless:  .


----------



## megt10

Ladies I have been going casual lately so haven't worn much of my DVF. Yesterday it was in the mid 70's here so I broke out my Flamingo top.


----------



## Sunshine Suz

pbdb said:


> As requested....14 dresses but so tight in my closet and waiting for my last one in the mail.



Great variety of colors/patterns!


----------



## Greentea

megt10 said:


> Ladies I have been going casual lately so haven't worn much of my DVF. Yesterday it was in the mid 70's here so I broke out my Flamingo top.



Rocker-cute! The boots are sic!


----------



## CashmereSweater

pbdb said:
			
		

> As requested....14 dresses but so tight in my closet and waiting for my last one in the mail.



Oooh, jealous! That is one sunny & colorful closet.


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> Rocker-cute! The boots are sic!



Thanks Greentea. I love the booties. Yesterday was the first time I wore them.


----------



## phiphi

pbdb said:


> As requested....14 dresses but so tight in my closet and waiting for my last one in the mail.



what a great collection!



megt10 said:


> Ladies I have been going casual lately so haven't worn much of my DVF. Yesterday it was in the mid 70's here so I broke out my Flamingo top.



those booties are awesome, meg!


----------



## pbdb

phiphi said:


> what a great collection!
> 
> 
> 
> those booties are awesome, meg!



Thanks!! I actually missed counting one so total I have is 15 + 1 coming for the DVf print dresses. I wore 3 of them already.
As for DVF black dresses, I have 3 more. of which 2, I already wore.
May not buy anymore until I wear every single one....


----------



## pbdb

Sunshine Suz said:


> Great variety of colors/patterns!



My thoughts Exactly. I make sure that I don't repeat similar patterns so it may rationalize or justify why I need to get the dress. I also made sure I get the fun colors that I won't be afraid to wear.


----------



## pbdb

megt10 said:


> Ladies I have been going casual lately so haven't worn much of my DVF. Yesterday it was in the mid 70's here so I broke out my Flamingo top.



You always look so nice and fresh, meg!!!


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> what a great collection!
> 
> 
> 
> those booties are awesome, meg!



Thanks Phiphi.


----------



## megt10

pbdb said:


> You always look so nice and fresh, meg!!!



Thanks so much PBDB.


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> Ladies I have been going casual lately so haven't worn much of my DVF. Yesterday it was in the mid 70's here so I broke out my Flamingo top.



Get it!   Are your jeans Rag & Bone?


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Get it!   Are your jeans Rag & Bone?



Yes they are Rag & Bone.


----------



## megt10

Wore my favorite Ibiza cardigan yesterday.


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:
			
		

> Wore my favorite Ibiza cardigan yesterday.



I really like that cardi and your Valentinos!!


----------



## baysidebeauty

Get your credit cards ready, girls - the on-line sample sale starts Monday!  :rockettes:


http://www.dvfsamplesale.com/


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> I really like that cardi and your Valentinos!!



Thanks Duke, it is my favorite of my cardigans.


----------



## megt10

Last night I wore for the first time my New Jeanne Two in Stair Wave Icy Pink.


----------



## medicbean

baysidebeauty said:
			
		

> Get your credit cards ready, girls - the on-line sample sale starts Monday!  :rockettes:
> 
> http://www.dvfsamplesale.com/



Ooooo any idea what time it starts?


----------



## baysidebeauty

megt10 said:


> Last night I wore for the first time my New Jeanne Two in Stair Wave Icy Pink.



Very flattering!  Great pairing of shoes, too


----------



## baysidebeauty

medicbean said:


> Ooooo any idea what time it starts?



No clue


----------



## megt10

baysidebeauty said:


> Very flattering!  Great pairing of shoes, too



Thanks Bayside. I really like the New Jeanne since I don't need to wear a cami under this style. I did just for warmth last night.


----------



## rock_girl

megt10 said:


> Last night I wore for the first time my New Jeanne Two in Stair Wave Icy Pink.



Looking good Meg!  I adore this print.


----------



## megt10

rock_girl said:


> Looking good Meg!  I adore this print.



Thanks so much Rock_Girl. I love the print too as well as the pink in the print.


----------



## LABAG

Lovely Meg-your taste , and all the finishing touches are perfect!


----------



## *MJ*

megt10 said:
			
		

> Last night I wore for the first time my New Jeanne Two in Stair Wave Icy Pink.



Very pretty!


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> Last night I wore for the first time my New Jeanne Two in Stair Wave Icy Pink.



Very classy!  Looking good!


----------



## madeofdreams

I took a chance on the sarita acorn lace dress as i really loved it (never tried anythg besides wraps from dvf). I even went up one size but it's too short and too tight :/ Sigh. It's final sale so I can't return it. Bummer! It's absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Greentea

megt10 said:


> Last night I wore for the first time my New Jeanne Two in Stair Wave Icy Pink.



Gorgeous - and you picked the most perfect pair of shoes!


----------



## Greentea

madeofdreams said:


> I took a chance on the sarita acorn lace dress as i really loved it (never tried anythg besides wraps from dvf). I even went up one size but it's too short and too tight :/ Sigh. It's final sale so I can't return it. Bummer! It's absolutely gorgeous!
> 
> View attachment 1978093



Awww, no! It's such a lovely dress and the fabric is so pretty.


----------



## Dukeprincess

madeofdreams said:


> I took a chance on the sarita acorn lace dress as i really loved it (never tried anythg besides wraps from dvf). I even went up one size but it's too short and too tight :/ Sigh. It's final sale so I can't return it. Bummer! It's absolutely gorgeous!
> 
> View attachment 1978093



That sucks. I am really sorry.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Online sample sale has started!  Happy shopping!

http://www.dvfsamplesale.com/on/dem...ontent=&CID=EM_Sample Sale Insiders fb_121012


----------



## mstars

Has anyone been to the sale in nyc before? I'm thinking of heading there later this week. Apparently things are further discounted then. Trying to decide if it's worth it. Online prices don't seem that great.


----------



## LABAG

not seeing anything that wows me-that is good 
I haD gotten a few items in the last 30% DVF SALE, much better sale!


----------



## Enigma78

Dukeprincess said:


> Online sample sale has started!  Happy shopping!
> 
> http://www.dvfsamplesale.com/on/dem...ontent=&CID=EM_Sample Sale Insiders fb_121012



Thanks, finally getting my abigail


----------



## Dukeprincess

Enigma78 said:


> Thanks, finally getting my abigail



I love that dress myself.  Congratulations!


----------



## Enigma78

Dukeprincess said:


> I love that dress myself.  Congratulations!



Thanks, its currently £530 in UK at the moment and the highest discount i see on dvf is usually about 40% off unless its just items that doesn't move.


----------



## megt10

Thank you so much ladies for all your kind comments.


----------



## megt10

madeofdreams said:


> I took a chance on the sarita acorn lace dress as i really loved it (never tried anythg besides wraps from dvf). I even went up one size but it's too short and too tight :/ Sigh. It's final sale so I can't return it. Bummer! It's absolutely gorgeous!
> 
> View attachment 1978093



Oh, I am so sorry. I can't wear this style either. I had the same problem with the length and even in an 8 it was way too tight across the back and shoulders. I wear a 2 in most dresses and a 4 in wraps.


----------



## baysidebeauty

LABAG said:


> not seeing anything that wows me-that is good
> I haD gotten a few items in the last 30% DVF SALE, much better sale!




Really disappointed in the sample sale.  Limited selection of wraps, and at final sale price of $219 - that is no deal!   I recently purchased the Jigsaw print and only paid ~$170, it's now priced at $219 on the sample sale, what a joke 

Maybe tomorrow will be different - ? was today just a preview


----------



## madeofdreams

Megt10, Greentea, Dukeprincess : yeah I will stick with wraps going forward


----------



## LABAG

baysidebeauty said:
			
		

> Really disappointed in the sample sale.  Limited selection of wraps, and at final sale price of $219 - that is no deal!   I recently purchased the Jigsaw print and only paid ~$170, it's now priced at $219 on the sample sale, what a joke
> 
> Maybe tomorrow will be different - ? was today just a preview



I got the swirl black Jeanne recently too with the 30%off for 145.00!-it was 207.00-
Sale not really sale here!, maybe tomorrow ....


----------



## pbdb

You're lucky ladies!!!
When I order from DVF.com even with sale of 30%, I still have to pay 65usd in overseas mailing. So not a good deal but still better since rarely so I see good deals here in HK, and if there are, not in my size, and the selection is not good.


----------



## cascherping

mstars said:


> Has anyone been to the sale in nyc before? I'm thinking of heading there later this week. Apparently things are further discounted then. Trying to decide if it's worth it. Online prices don't seem that great.


I went to the last DVF sample sale and loved it (I went on the second day and there was still a lot of stock left - they also just marked down everything). I got two dresses for $100 each and a skirt for $60. It does get really crowded and the dressing room is just one large room, so you have to check your modesty at the door

Let us know if you go!


----------



## baysidebeauty

madeofdreams said:


> I took a chance on the sarita acorn lace dress as i really loved it (never tried anythg besides wraps from dvf). I even went up one size but it's too short and too tight :/ Sigh. It's final sale so I can't return it. Bummer! It's absolutely gorgeous!
> 
> View attachment 1978093



Aw, that stinks!   

That's happened to me before, too many times to admit, I've lost a lot of money on final sale stuff :shame:   I won't do final sale anymore unless I know it will fit and I like the style.  Lesson learned the hard way, unfortunately.


----------



## pbdb

megt10 said:


> Wore my favorite Ibiza cardigan yesterday.



This is perfection on you *meg*!!
This cardigan is so pretty, so you,!!


----------



## pbdb

megt10 said:


> Last night I wore for the first time my New Jeanne Two in Stair Wave Icy Pink.



Oooooh!!!
I was going to buy this online from Nordstrom but when I finally decided to push the button, someone already got it, the last piece in size 2!!! Was not sure if I could pull off pink with black but loved the print.
You managed to get one, so jelly!!!
Love the shoes with the frock my dear!!!
So sophisticated!!


----------



## Coffee Addicted

Dukeprincess said:


> Online sample sale has started!  Happy shopping!
> 
> http://www.dvfsamplesale.com/on/dem...ontent=&CID=EM_Sample Sale Insiders fb_121012


Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## megt10

pbdb said:


> This is perfection on you *meg*!!
> This cardigan is so pretty, so you,!!



Thanks so much PBDB. It is my favorite. Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## megt10

pbdb said:


> Oooooh!!!
> I was going to buy this online from Nordstrom but when I finally decided to push the button, someone already got it, the last piece in size 2!!! Was not sure if I could pull off pink with black but loved the print.
> You managed to get one, so jelly!!!
> Love the shoes with the frock my dear!!!
> So sophisticated!!



Thanks so much. I loved the print and you could so pull it off. It isn't too much pink just enough to brighten your face and your mood


----------



## weibaobai

My new studded leather jkt!


----------



## Dukeprincess

weibaobai said:


> My new studded leather jkt!



Sweet Lord!    I LOVE THAT JACKET!


----------



## creighbaby

I am in DC for the night for a holiday party and I saw at least five women wearing Zarita dresses (out of about 150 people).  All the women looked great in their dresses. It was wonderful to see how different people accessorized the dress. It is really versatile and can be worn dressy or very dressy.

On a separate note, I hit up the DVF sale on Monday in NYC and was saddened that they didn't have a sample rack when I was there. I heard they added one later in the day. I picked up a few dresses, two scarves and two purses. I can't find their names online and I am not at home to check labels. 

They had lovely furs, but at $800-$900 they were out of my budget. i lusted after this (retail for $3,000+):






and the funnelia coat even though i am not a huge fan of rabbit fur:


----------



## megt10

weibaobai said:


> My new studded leather jkt!



You look gorgeous and the jacket is tdf.


----------



## rock_girl

weibaobai said:


> My new studded leather jkt!



Wow!  Amazing!


----------



## phiphi

weibaobai said:


> My new studded leather jkt!



gorgeous jacket!


----------



## Greentea

weibaobai said:


> My new studded leather jkt!



Stinking FIERCE!


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks so much dukeprincess...they have another version of it coming out in the spring with gold!!



Dukeprincess said:


> Sweet Lord!    I LOVE THAT JACKET!


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks greentea...it's a little outside my comfort zone, so I try to keep the rest of my outfit toned DOWN!



Greentea said:


> Stinking FIERCE!


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks Phiphi! 



phiphi said:


> gorgeous jacket!


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks Rock girl....it's my new fave! 



rock_girl said:


> Wow!  Amazing!


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks meg 10...you're sweet! 



megt10 said:


> You look gorgeous and the jacket is tdf.


----------



## whoops

Hey ladies, I wore my new Julian today for the first time and my 6 month old nephew threw up milk on me. I just dropped it off at the dry cleaners to be cleaned but was wondering if anyone had any luck washing their DVF wraps in the washing machine with delicate cycle and woolite? I sometimes do this with my dry clean only items but since this was LITERALLY my new wrap, I played it safe with the dry cleaners. I was wondering if delicate/hand wash cycle would work in the future?


----------



## Dukeprincess

whoops said:
			
		

> Hey ladies, I wore my new Julian today for the first time and my 6 month old nephew threw up milk on me. I just dropped it off at the dry cleaners to be cleaned but was wondering if anyone had any luck washing their DVF wraps in the washing machine with delicate cycle and woolite? I sometimes do this with my dry clean only items but since this was LITERALLY my new wrap, I played it safe with the dry cleaners. I was wondering if delicate/hand wash cycle would work in the future?



I think someone on here did that and it shrunk.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thoughts on the Elsie?


----------



## LABAG

Dukeprincess said:
			
		

> Thoughts on the Elsie?



You look so classy!the dress is fab and love the pumps with them-this is a great LBD!


----------



## Dukeprincess

LABAG said:
			
		

> You look so classy!the dress is fab and love the pumps with them-this is a great LBD!



Thank you! I posted because I needed honest opinions, so you're helping me.


----------



## whoops

Dukeprincess said:
			
		

> Thoughts on the Elsie?



I'm torn. I think if u want honest opinions, i think the dress doesn't really flatter you. I can say this cause you rock all the other dvf dresses I've seen on this thread. This one isnt at "that" level. All your beautiful modeling fotos have set up higher expectations.

Also, thanks for the advice on the dress. Guess I just can't wear anything around baby until then.


----------



## rock_girl

Dukeprincess said:


> Thoughts on the Elsie?



The neckline of the dress is really interesting, but it lacks definition of the waist.  Can you belt it?

If you could nip in the waist, then it would be a keeper.


----------



## baysidebeauty

Dukeprincess said:


> Thoughts on the Elsie?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1981646




It's not as flattering on you as so many of your other dresses, this one is too boxy and just isn't doing your fabulous figure justice


----------



## Greentea

Dukeprincess said:


> Thoughts on the Elsie?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1981646


Awww - this has such possibilities! So chic!
The neckline and sleeves look great! The bottom needs maybe some nipping for some definition?


----------



## Hessefan

whoops said:
			
		

> Hey ladies, I wore my new Julian today for the first time and my 6 month old nephew threw up milk on me. I just dropped it off at the dry cleaners to be cleaned but was wondering if anyone had any luck washing their DVF wraps in the washing machine with delicate cycle and woolite? I sometimes do this with my dry clean only items but since this was LITERALLY my new wrap, I played it safe with the dry cleaners. I was wondering if delicate/hand wash cycle would work in the future?



I handwashed a DVF wrap dress and hung it up to dry and the colours bled into the cream background, so I wouldn't. Before that I used to wash them myself quite often and most were fine, never shrunk or anything.


----------



## pbdb

Dukeprincess said:


> Thoughts on the Elsie?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1981646



Neckline is pretty , do you like to wear dresses with this cut or close-fitting and figure flattering?
How do you feel when you wear this dress? That's the most important consideration.


----------



## mlle chance

Dukeprincess said:


> Thoughts on the Elsie?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1981646



Well, first off, I know you don't even know me, but I read this thread everyday, though I rarely post. This made me post! So for what it's worth, I wanted to chime in. This dress made me gasp a little! I love it!!  It is such a retro chic look, and a shift dress is not meant to be belted or nipped. It is clear that the figure that lies beneath is spectacular, and not all dresses need to hug the body to be sexy or flattering. Your collar bones and legs are your secret weapons here!
I think the vibe you are giving off is elegant and understated - the dress isn't screaming, but there is no doubt people will look!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Here's my outfit today for the firm Christmas party:

Delian 
Manolo Blahnik BB ankle straps
Pearls
Wolford tights


----------



## Greentea

Dukeprincess said:


> Here's my outfit today for the firm Christmas party:
> 
> Delian
> Manolo Blahnik BB ankle straps
> Pearls
> Wolford tights
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1982390



Too pretty for words!


----------



## Dukeprincess

So I have NO idea how to multi-quote on this new TPF format, but I want to say THANK YOU to all of you lovely ladies who commented and gave advice on the Elsie.  I am not upset and really did want honest opinions.  I think I am going to keep it, I do like it, and maybe I can have it streamlined a bit by my lovely tailor.  Thanks all!  

*Greentea:*  Thank you dear!  I went a bit non-traditional festive (no red/green).


----------



## phiphi

Dukeprincess said:


> Here's my outfit today for the firm Christmas party:
> 
> Delian
> Manolo Blahnik BB ankle straps
> Pearls
> Wolford tights
> 
> View attachment 1982390



j'adore!! it is perfect!


----------



## Enigma78

Dukeprincess said:


> Here's my outfit today for the firm Christmas party:
> 
> Delian
> Manolo Blahnik BB ankle straps
> Pearls
> Wolford tights
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1982390



You look fab!


----------



## *MJ*

Dukeprincess said:
			
		

> Here's my outfit today for the firm Christmas party:
> 
> Delian
> Manolo Blahnik BB ankle straps
> Pearls
> Wolford tights



Just lovely.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you so much, *phiphi, enigma, MJ.*


----------



## Greentea

Dukeprincess said:


> So I have NO idea how to multi-quote on this new TPF format, but I want to say THANK YOU to all of you lovely ladies who commented and gave advice on the Elsie.  I am not upset and really did want honest opinions.  I think I am going to keep it, I do like it, and maybe I can have it streamlined a bit by my lovely tailor.  Thanks all!
> 
> *Greentea:*  Thank you dear!  I went a bit non-traditional festive (no red/green).



I rarely dress in red or green for holiday events - I think we are the most festive when we wear what looks amazing on us, right?!!!!


----------



## baysidebeauty

Dukeprincess said:


> Here's my outfit today for the firm Christmas party:
> 
> Delian
> Manolo Blahnik BB ankle straps
> Pearls
> Wolford tights
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1982390




Love the ensemble, perfect for an office party - you look fantastic!  :snowballs:


----------



## madeofdreams

Dukeprincess said:
			
		

> Here's my outfit today for the firm Christmas party:
> 
> Delian
> Manolo Blahnik BB ankle straps
> Pearls
> Wolford tights



You look stunning!


----------



## fashion16

Need your opinion ladies. I got a dvf dress during the saks sale for a good price and have been hooked ever since. I prefer long sleeve dresses. Well there is a new dvf dress on eBay from a 2007 collection and I love the print but it is short sleeved and listed for nearly full retail from 2007. She is asking $350 for it. Does that sound too high for a 5 year old wrap dress with short sleeves?


----------



## rock_girl

Dukeprincess said:


> Here's my outfit today for the firm Christmas party:
> 
> Delian
> Manolo Blahnik BB ankle straps
> Pearls
> Wolford tights



Very pretty!  I love how you have layered it to make it work for colder weather.


----------



## Dukeprincess

*bayside, madeofdreams and rock_girl!*

*Greentea:* ITA!  However, there were a few "ugly sweater" offenders at the party last night! 

*fashion16:* I would not pay an eBayer $350 for a 2007 dress.  That's ridiculous.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Thoughts on the Elsie?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1981646


Duke I agree with the other comments. I love the neckline but it does nothing for your fabulous figure.


whoops said:


> I'm torn. I think if u want honest opinions, i think the dress doesn't really flatter you. I can say this cause you rock all the other dvf dresses I've seen on this thread. *This one isnt at "that" level*. All your beautiful modeling fotos have set up higher expectations.
> 
> 
> 
> rock_girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> The neckline of the dress is really interesting, but it lacks definition of the waist.  Can you belt it?
> 
> *If you could nip in the waist, then it would be a keeper*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baysidebeauty said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not as flattering on you as so many of your other dresses, *this one is too** boxy *and just isn't doing your fabulous figure justice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greentea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awww - this has such possibilities! So chic!
> The neckline and sleeves look great! *The bottom needs maybe some nipping for some definition*?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Here's my outfit today for the firm Christmas party:
> 
> Delian
> Manolo Blahnik BB ankle straps
> Pearls
> Wolford tights
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1982390



This is gorgeous on you. So classy and chic. Perfect for the firms party.


----------



## baysidebeauty

whoops said:


> Hey ladies, I wore my new Julian today for the first time and my 6 month old nephew threw up milk on me. I just dropped it off at the dry cleaners to be cleaned but was wondering if anyone had any luck washing their DVF wraps in the washing machine with delicate cycle and woolite? I sometimes do this with my dry clean only items but since this was LITERALLY my new wrap, I played it safe with the dry cleaners. I was wondering if delicate/hand wash cycle would work in the future?



I wouldn't take a chance.  DVF costs way too much to have it ruined by the wash     I have used the home dry cleaning stuff with great success, though (either Dryel or Woolite dry cleaning stuff).  That stuff is great for freshening up items between trips to the dry cleaner, but every few wears I still take my stuff in to have it professionally cleaned.


----------



## Butterfly_77

hello gorgeous! You're looking fab in this outfit. very appropriate for a company x-mas party  



Dukeprincess said:


> Here's my outfit today for the firm Christmas party:
> 
> Delian
> Manolo Blahnik BB ankle straps
> Pearls
> Wolford tights
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1982390


----------



## Butterfly_77

I wash all my wrap dresses in the cold silk cycle (20 degrees celsius) with just a drop of woolite and a color catching sheet (or two). I was very lucky and never had any issues.

I cross my fingers that the milk won't leave a stain on your Julian wrap 



whoops said:


> Hey ladies, I wore my new Julian today for the first time and my 6 month old nephew threw up milk on me. I just dropped it off at the dry cleaners to be cleaned but was wondering if anyone had any luck washing their DVF wraps in the washing machine with delicate cycle and woolite? I sometimes do this with my dry clean only items but since this was LITERALLY my new wrap, I played it safe with the dry cleaners. I was wondering if delicate/hand wash cycle would work in the future?


----------



## rock_girl

Butterfly_77 said:


> I wash all my wrap dresses in the cold silk cycle (20 degrees celsius) with just a drop of woolite and a color catching sheet (or two). I was very lucky and never had any issues.



I am curious, as I would prefer to hand wash my DVF, on the remainder of your process.    Do you lay flat, or hang to dry?  Do you iron (what temp) or steam out any wrinkles?


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you *meg and butterfly!* 

Here's a discount code - Extra 15% off the Sample sale with *POPSUGAR15*


----------



## baysidebeauty

What is the fit like on the Richley?  What is the fabric like?  (says viscose and nylon)   I am lovin' this one


----------



## rock_girl

whoops said:


> Hey ladies, I wore my new Julian today for the first time and my 6 month old nephew threw up milk on me. I just dropped it off at the dry cleaners to be cleaned but was wondering if anyone had any luck washing their DVF wraps in the washing machine with delicate cycle and woolite? I sometimes do this with my dry clean only items but since this was LITERALLY my new wrap, I played it safe with the dry cleaners. I was wondering if delicate/hand wash cycle would work in the future?





Dukeprincess said:


> I think someone on here did that and it shrunk.





baysidebeauty said:


> I wouldn't take a chance.  DVF costs way too much to have it ruined by the wash     I have used the home dry cleaning stuff with great success, though (either Dryel or Woolite dry cleaning stuff).  That stuff is great for freshening up items between trips to the dry cleaner, but every few wears I still take my stuff in to have it professionally cleaned.





Hessefan said:


> I handwashed a DVF wrap dress and hung it up to dry and the colours bled into the cream background, so I wouldn't. Before that I used to wash them myself quite often and most were fine, never shrunk or anything.





Butterfly_77 said:


> I wash all my wrap dresses in the cold silk cycle (20 degrees celsius) with just a drop of woolite and a color catching sheet (or two). I was very lucky and never had any issues.



I find this conversation very interesting and enlightening.  I am glad we are having it, as I've been debating whether or not to hand wash or dry clean my DVF dresses and skirts.

IMHO, I would hand wash or wet clean instead of dry cleaning and here is why... 

I worked at a traditional dry cleaner in high school that used Perc as the cleaning solvent.  The owner told me that 98% of all clothes that say "dry clean" only on the tag can be hand washed in cold water with Dreft (or Woolite).  When I asked her why, she told me that "dry clean" is a misnomer.  There is nothing in the process that involves cleaning, the act of removal of sweat, body oil, stains, and dirt from a garment.   What you basically get is a high heat chemical treatment that covers up odors and kills bacteria.  To remove a stain, they take a high pressure steam gun and basically force the stain through the weave of the clothing and into a clean cloth placed on the backside of the garment.  This works on stains that contain surface debris and water-based.  The stain removal process wont work on oil- and sugar-based stains (think salad dressing and wine), which leave behind a footprint or ring on the fabric despite the color of the stain being gone.  

To contrast, the dry cleaner that I worked at did a lot of wet cleaning.  Clothes are laundered in a computer-controlled washer and dryer that gently clean clothes, sometimes spinning as slowly as six revolutions a minute (a typical home washing machine may rotate clothes several dozen times per minute). These special machines can be programmed for variables such as time, temperature, and mechanical action, which allow cleaners to tailor the wash according to the type of fabric.  To remove stains as part of wet cleaning, one must know the pH level of the stain.  Water-based stains generally come out with the standard wet-cleaning process. Oil-based stains can be removed using specialized water-based pre-spotting solutions.   IMO, hand washing is a remedial and less technical type of wet cleaning.   I always research the stain I am trying to remove before hand washing, so I can increase my odds at stain removal.  I hand wash everything including silk, wool, polyester, and rayon.

*Note:* My experience working at a dry cleaner predates the green dry cleaners.  There are several types of green cleaning methods available.  While I havent tried any of them, my understanding is the method that uses CO2 as its cleaning agent would be the best choice.  I believe their process uses a specialized machine, which is emptied of air. The pressure in the chamber is raised by injecting gaseous CO2, and then liquid CO2 is pumped into the mix. Clothes are rotated in a cycle that lasts five to 15 minutes at room temperature. The liquid CO2 dissolves dirt, fats, and oils in the clothing. At the end of the cleaning cycle, the liquid CO2 is pumped back into the storage tank, to be reused again, if possible. The remaining CO2 is released in the air.


----------



## mstars

I also wouldn't pay $350 on ebay. 

I just got back from the sample sale. It was crazy busy. I got some great deals though. Dresses were marked down to $100. Skirts, pants, and blouses were $60.


----------



## Dukeprincess

mstars said:


> I also wouldn't pay $350 on ebay.
> 
> I just got back from the sample sale. It was crazy busy. I got some great deals though. Dresses were marked down to $100. Skirts, pants, and blouses were $60.



Show us some pictures!


----------



## whoops

Butterfly_77 said:
			
		

> I wash all my wrap dresses in the cold silk cycle (20 degrees celsius) with just a drop of woolite and a color catching sheet (or two). I was very lucky and never had any issues.
> 
> I cross my fingers that the milk won't leave a stain on your Julian wrap



I'm tempted to try this but my poor wrap.... Scared to hurt it.

I'm crossing my fingers the cleaners can get it out too! I was able to get it to them within 4 hours of if happening so eek!


----------



## whoops

rock_girl said:
			
		

> I find this conversation very interesting and enlightening.  I am glad we are having it, as I've been debating whether or not to hand wash or dry clean my DVF dresses and skirts.
> 
> IMHO, I would hand wash or wet clean instead of dry cleaning and here is why...
> 
> I worked at a traditional dry cleaner in high school that used Perc as the cleaning solvent.  The owner told me that 98% of all clothes that say "dry clean" only on the tag can be hand washed in cold water with Dreft (or Woolite).  When I asked her why, she told me that "dry clean" is a misnomer.  There is nothing in the process that involves &#147;cleaning&#148;, the act of removal of sweat, body oil, stains, and dirt from a garment.   What you basically get is a high heat chemical treatment that covers up odors and kills bacteria.  To remove a stain, they take a high pressure steam gun and basically force the &#147;stain&#148; through the weave of the clothing and into a clean cloth placed on the backside of the garment.  This works on stains that contain surface debris and water-based.  The stain removal process won&#146;t work on oil- and sugar-based stains (think salad dressing and wine), which leave behind a &#147;footprint&#148; or ring on the fabric despite the color of the stain being gone.
> 
> To contrast, the dry cleaner that I worked at did a lot of &#147;wet cleaning&#148;.  Clothes are laundered in a computer-controlled washer and dryer that gently clean clothes, sometimes spinning as slowly as six revolutions a minute (a typical home washing machine may rotate clothes several dozen times per minute). These special machines can be programmed for variables such as time, temperature, and mechanical action, which allow cleaners to tailor the wash according to the type of fabric.  To remove stains as part of wet cleaning, one must know the pH level of the stain.  Water-based stains generally come out with the standard wet-cleaning process. Oil-based stains can be removed using specialized water-based pre-spotting solutions.   IMO, hand washing is a remedial and less technical type of wet cleaning.   I always research the stain I am trying to remove before hand washing, so I can increase my odds at stain removal.  I hand wash everything including silk, wool, polyester, and rayon.
> 
> Note: My experience working at a dry cleaner predates the &#147;green&#148; dry cleaners.  There are several types of &#147;green&#148; cleaning methods available.  While I haven&#146;t tried any of them, my understanding is the method that uses CO2 as its cleaning agent would be the best choice.  I believe their process uses a specialized machine, which is emptied of air. The pressure in the chamber is raised by injecting gaseous CO2, and then liquid CO2 is pumped into the mix. Clothes are rotated in a cycle that lasts five to 15 minutes at room temperature. The liquid CO2 dissolves dirt, fats, and oils in the clothing. At the end of the cleaning cycle, the liquid CO2 is pumped back into the storage tank, to be reused again, if possible. The remaining CO2 is released in the air.



Hmmmm.... That's really interesting. I've debated the real "need" for dry cleaning too. Especially since by the time I clean enough, I might have wel just bought two of the same item! It's nearly $20 each time I dry clean the dress.

Let me know what you do about your DVf.


----------



## whoops

mstars said:
			
		

> I also wouldn't pay $350 on ebay.
> 
> I just got back from the sample sale. It was crazy busy. I got some great deals though. Dresses were marked down to $100. Skirts, pants, and blouses were $60.



I'm so jealous! I would love more skirts for only $60!!!


----------



## mstars

I got a Koto in Scarlet, the Stevie acorn lace, the new Issie two in Tiger Eyes, and the celeste romper. I'm not sure if I'll like the romper or not but figured it was worth a shot. I wish I would have bought more now. However, I just had a baby so have no idea what size I'll be in the near future. So, I figured I'd hold back now and go all out during the summer sale.


----------



## beagly911

Well I wore my New Julian swirl on Friday when my son got his Masters Degree, unfortunately no pics


----------



## baysidebeauty

beagly911 said:


> Well I wore my New Julian swirl on Friday when my son got his Masters Degree, unfortunately no pics




I love the swirl pattern. I'm sure you looked great!  Did you wear the Orchid or the Black swirl?


----------



## beagly911

baysidebeauty said:


> I love the swirl pattern. I'm sure you looked great!  Did you wear the Orchid or the Black swirl?


Thanks, my 23 yo son even commented on the dress!!  I have the Black.


----------



## LABAG

I wore my  swirl black Julian to a Christmas party -really nice! It's a great print!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Anyone want a New Jeanne 2 in Grand Piano?  $220!

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/diane-v...-0-1-1&recommendationAttribute=Rich Relevence


----------



## Dukeprincess

Wearing the Christina today (although I realize in this picture, I am looking might hippy :shame: )


----------



## Butterfly_77

here's what I do

I wash it on a gentle cycle and hang to dry - I make sure that I take them out of the washing machine the minute the machine has finished. 

I then gently pull the length a bit once on the hanger. 

To be honest, I don't know what my housekeeper is doing afterwards with my dresses  I guess, she gives them a gentle press/steam with the steam iron. 

Sometimes, when she's not in, I wash and wear my dresses without even steaming them. 

Just be careful with the washing detergent - I make sure to use only a little bit of it and I always throw in a couple of color catching sheets. And I only wash with 20 degrees celsius (not 30 as the silk program would automatically suggest)

To be honest, some of my darker colored dresses started to slightly fade (but only after repeated washes - like 10-15). But on the other side, I guess this could also be the case with repeated dry cleaning....

hope this helps 




rock_girl said:


> I am curious, as I would prefer to hand wash my DVF, on the remainder of your process.    Do you lay flat, or hang to dry?  Do you iron (what temp) or steam out any wrinkles?


----------



## phiphi

Dukeprincess said:


> Wearing the Christina today (although I realize in this picture, I am looking might hippy :shame: )



i absolutely love this dress on you. you look fantastic, love!


----------



## Butterfly_77

hey, ms Hippy 

this is quite a change from the usual dress - but you do rock this special dress very well! I have both patterns as wrap dresses 



Dukeprincess said:


> Wearing the Christina today (although I realize in this picture, I am looking might hippy :shame: )


----------



## Greentea

Dukeprincess said:


> Wearing the Christina today (although I realize in this picture, I am looking might hippy :shame: )



Umm, whatever about the hips! You're looking amazing!


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Well I wore my New Julian swirl on Friday when my son got his Masters Degree, unfortunately no pics



Congrats to your son Beagly! You owe us a pic next time


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Wearing the Christina today (although I realize in this picture, I am looking might hippy :shame: )



You look fabulous Duke. I think it is just the angle of the shot. I love this dress on you and you have a gorgeous figure.


----------



## Dukeprincess

phiphi said:


> i absolutely love this dress on you. you look fantastic, love!



Thank you dear! 



Butterfly_77 said:


> hey, ms Hippy
> 
> this is quite a change from the usual dress - but you do rock this special dress very well! I have both patterns as wrap dresses



Yes, the Christina isn't really a sheath or a wrap dress, but I like it.  I guess sometimes you have to step outside of the box, right?  



Greentea said:


> Umm, whatever about the hips! You're looking amazing!



Hahaha, my hips don't lie!  But thank you! 



megt10 said:


> You look fabulous Duke. I think it is just the angle of the shot. I love this dress on you and you have a gorgeous figure.



You're too sweet *meg.* It's actually the angle of the spoon putting Raspberry sorbet in my mouth too many nights!


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Thank you dear!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the Christina isn't really a sheath or a wrap dress, but I like it.  I guess sometimes you have to step outside of the box, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha, my hips don't lie!  But thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> You're too sweet *meg.* It's actually the angle of the spoon putting Raspberry sorbet in my mouth too many nights!



Right their with ya only for me it is Ben & Jerrys Chocolate Fudge Brownie Frozen Yogurt . Eh, Jan. 1st is fast approaching. It is the holidays afterall. Regardless you have a fantastic figure. It would take a lot more than sorbet to change that


----------



## baysidebeauty

Dukeprincess said:


> Wearing the Christina today (although I realize in this picture, I am looking might hippy :shame: )



Hips?  What hips?  You look great in this - love the pattern!


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> Right their with ya only for me it is Ben & Jerrys Chocolate Fudge Brownie Frozen Yogurt . Eh, Jan. 1st is fast approaching. It is the holidays afterall. Regardless you have a fantastic figure. It would take a lot more than sorbet to change that



Yes, diets start on January 1!  Well, sorbet and a few orders of french fries...



baysidebeauty said:


> Hips?  What hips?  You look great in this - love the pattern!



Thank you, dear!  I feel like the lines on this dress accentuate the widest part of my hips, but who cares, I like this dress too much to stop wearing it.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Yes, diets start on January 1!  Well, sorbet and a few orders of french fries...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, dear!  I feel like the lines on this dress accentuate the widest part of my hips, but who cares, I like this dress too much to stop wearing it.



Well for me it is also the chocolate croissants and a cheeseburger or two. Not worrying about it too much until the 1st. Just want to enjoy the holidays. Then back to Caloriecount, oatmeal, carrots, whole grain pasta, fish and veggies. Gotta say fries sound better . We can diet together.


----------



## AEGIS

Dukeprincess said:


> Here's my outfit today for the firm Christmas party:
> 
> Delian
> Manolo Blahnik BB ankle straps
> Pearls
> Wolford tights
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1982390





Oh I just ordered this to wear to a Duke bowl game after party! It might be too formal....hmmm. Anyway looking great Duke!


----------



## AEGIS

phiphi said:


> wore this to an event for my dad - thank you for letting me share! xox





very nice! again just ordered it so i hope it works on my frame. you and duke are both so itty


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> Well for me it is also the chocolate croissants and a cheeseburger or two. Not worrying about it too much until the 1st. Just want to enjoy the holidays. Then back to Caloriecount, oatmeal, carrots, whole grain pasta, fish and veggies. Gotta say fries sound better . We can diet together.



  Sounds good to me! (Not that you need to diet!)



AEGIS said:


> Oh I just ordered this to wear to a Duke bowl game after party! It might be too formal....hmmm. Anyway looking great Duke!



Thank you!  I love this dress.  It can easily be dressed down.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Sounds good to me! (Not that you need to diet!)
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  I love this dress.  It can easily be dressed down.



Oh I do if I want to continue to wear my clothes. DH said I look fine no need to diet that he likes me with a few extra lbs. I told home fine with me but I will need a whole new wardrobe. He handed me a carrot stick.


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> Oh I do if I want to continue to wear my clothes. DH said I look fine no need to diet that he likes me with a few extra lbs. I told home fine with me but I will need a whole new wardrobe. He handed me a carrot stick.



OMG, that is hilarious!


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> OMG, that is hilarious!



I know right. Just picked a piece of chocolate out of my keyboard .


----------



## rock_girl

Butterfly_77 said:


> here's what I do
> 
> I wash it on a gentle cycle and hang to dry - I make sure that I take them out of the washing machine the minute the machine has finished.
> 
> I then gently pull the length a bit once on the hanger.
> 
> To be honest, I don't know what my housekeeper is doing afterwards with my dresses  I guess, she gives them a gentle press/steam with the steam iron.
> 
> Sometimes, when she's not in, I wash and wear my dresses without even steaming them.
> 
> Just be careful with the washing detergent - I make sure to use only a little bit of it and I always throw in a couple of color catching sheets. And I only wash with 20 degrees celsius (not 30 as the silk program would automatically suggest)
> 
> To be honest, some of my darker colored dresses started to slightly fade (but only after repeated washes - like 10-15). But on the other side, I guess this could also be the case with repeated dry cleaning....
> 
> hope this helps



Thanks Butterfly!  I appreciate you sharing your process.  I plan to try something similar, and will report back on my results.


----------



## rock_girl

Dukeprincess said:


> Wearing the Christina today (although I realize in this picture, I am looking might hippy :shame: )



Such a vibrant green, it livens up the black & white design of the dress.  Duke, you look lovely and not at all hippy!


----------



## LABAG

I ordered the Jeanne dress in chain medium grey @ Bloomindales a month ago, and it was delayed. I was able to keep on order and at 147.00 express shipping. They still expect some in-we'll see.
I talked to CS and she gave me another dress at that price for my inconvenience! so I got the Julian cable squares -and it was deliverEd today, again express. I dont have any design like that , love the splash of coral squares. 
Gotta love DVF and cant wait to wear it!


----------



## megt10

LABAG said:


> I ordered the Jeanne dress in chain medium grey @ Bloomindales a month ago, and it was delayed. I was able to keep on order and at 147.00 express shipping. They still expect some in-we'll see.
> I talked to CS and she gave me another dress at that price for my inconvenience! so I got the Julian cable squares -and it was deliverEd today, again express. I dont have any design like that , love the splash of coral squares.
> Gotta love DVF and cant wait to wear it!



Please post a pick


----------



## Butterfly_77

lol, Duke....I know, what you mean....I'm still in the wrap dress box 

I'm such a dumb...I though, you meant your looking Hippie as in a Hippie out of the 60ties.....I only now realize that you meant "with hips". This once again shows that english is not my mother tongue  

I hope, I didn't offend you, dear! 



Dukeprincess said:


> Thank you dear!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the Christina isn't really a sheath or a wrap dress, but I like it.  I guess sometimes you have to step outside of the box, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha, my hips don't lie!  But thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> You're too sweet *meg.* It's actually the angle of the spoon putting Raspberry sorbet in my mouth too many nights!


----------



## Dukeprincess

rock_girl said:


> Such a vibrant green, it livens up the black & white design of the dress.  Duke, you look lovely and not at all hippy!



Thank you so much! 



LABAG said:


> I ordered the Jeanne dress in chain medium grey @ Bloomindales a month ago, and it was delayed. I was able to keep on order and at 147.00 express shipping. They still expect some in-we'll see.
> I talked to CS and she gave me another dress at that price for my inconvenience! so I got the Julian cable squares -and it was deliverEd today, again express. I dont have any design like that , love the splash of coral squares.
> Gotta love DVF and cant wait to wear it!



Wow, that's really nice! 



Butterfly_77 said:


> lol, Duke....I know, what you mean....I'm still in the wrap dress box
> 
> I'm such a dumb...I though, you meant your looking Hippie as in a Hippie out of the 60ties.....I only now realize that you meant "with hips". This once again shows that english is not my mother tongue
> 
> I hope, I didn't offend you, dear!



Oh no, not offended.    I meant "step out of the box" because some sheath styles are less forgiving on me, so I don't buy them as frequently as I do other DVF items.  No worries!


----------



## AEGIS

megt10 said:


> Oh I do if I want to continue to wear my clothes. DH said I look fine no need to diet that he likes me with a few extra lbs. I told home fine with me but I will need a whole new wardrobe. He handed me a carrot stick.





considering the size of your wardrobe i can see why he was concerned


----------



## megt10

AEGIS said:


> considering the size of your wardrobe i can see why he was concerned



Exactly


----------



## megt10

Well finally back in a DVF dress. Here is the New Jeanne Two Tatoo Gradation that I got for 125.00 from the Matches sale. I wore it last night to shul and got several compliments on it. The arms on this one are super loose. Either they run really large or I have lost all muscle tone and really must get back to the gym. Probably a bit of both


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Well finally back in a DVF dress. Here is the New Jeanne Two Tatoo Gradation that I got for 125.00 from the Matches sale. I wore it last night to shul and got several compliments on it. The arms on this one are super loose. Either they run really large or I have lost all muscle tone and really must get back to the gym. Probably a bit of both



You look fab Meg!

I know I've been totally MIA for a while but everyone's outfits and purchases are just


----------



## baysidebeauty

megt10 said:


> Well finally back in a DVF dress. Here is the New Jeanne Two Tatoo Gradation that I got for 125.00 from the Matches sale. I wore it last night to shul and got several compliments on it. The arms on this one are super loose. Either they run really large or I have lost all muscle tone and really must get back to the gym. Probably a bit of both



I love this on you!  The dress has such a happy vibe, and you are wearing it beautifully.   

I was debating getting this from Matches, but I couldn't tell just how orange is it, and I look terrible in orange.  It looks pinky-coral on you on my monitor, and I can pull off that color - how would describe the color IRL?  (Because, maybe, just maybe, someone will return my size and I can still get it )


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> Well finally back in a DVF dress. Here is the New Jeanne Two Tatoo Gradation that I got for 125.00 from the Matches sale. I wore it last night to shul and got several compliments on it. The arms on this one are super loose. Either they run really large or I have lost all muscle tone and really must get back to the gym. Probably a bit of both



I really love this wrap on you! However, I am  over your boots!


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> You look fab Meg!
> 
> I know I've been totally MIA for a while but everyone's outfits and purchases are just


Sammi! Miss seeing you. Thank you so much. Hope you are having a wonderful holiday.


baysidebeauty said:


> I love this on you!  The dress has such a happy vibe, and you are wearing it beautifully.
> 
> I was debating getting this from Matches, but I couldn't tell just how orange is it, and I look terrible in orange.  It looks pinky-coral on you on my monitor, and I can pull off that color - how would describe the color IRL?  (Because, maybe, just maybe, someone will return my size and I can still get it )


Thanks Bayside. I would describe it as more vibrant coral than orange there is a hint of red in it too.


Dukeprincess said:


> I really love this wrap on you! However, I am  over your boots!



Thanks Duke. I love these boots. They are so comfortable and fit so nicely in the calves, the one place I never gain weight


----------



## Butterfly_77

what a happy color. You wear it very well, dear meg! I was thinking of getting this dress at the Matches sale too, but couldn't figure out the color and in the end decided to stay away....

love those boots too! You're very happy to never gain weight at the calves. I'm still after a pair of the Hermès riding boots but even when losing weight, my calves refuse to shrink 



megt10 said:


> Well finally back in a DVF dress. Here is the New Jeanne Two Tatoo Gradation that I got for 125.00 from the Matches sale. I wore it last night to shul and got several compliments on it. The arms on this one are super loose. Either they run really large or I have lost all muscle tone and really must get back to the gym. Probably a bit of both


----------



## Greentea

megt10 said:


> Well finally back in a DVF dress. Here is the New Jeanne Two Tatoo Gradation that I got for 125.00 from the Matches sale. I wore it last night to shul and got several compliments on it. The arms on this one are super loose. Either they run really large or I have lost all muscle tone and really must get back to the gym. Probably a bit of both


Super cute!!!
And your DH is too funny!!!


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> what a happy color. You wear it very well, dear meg! I was thinking of getting this dress at the Matches sale too, but couldn't figure out the color and in the end decided to stay away....
> 
> love those boots too! You're very happy to never gain weight at the calves. I'm still after a pair of the Hermès riding boots but even when losing weight, my calves refuse to shrink


Thanks Butterfly. I love this color. I would like to have more shapely calves but it just has never happened. 


Greentea said:


> Super cute!!!
> And your DH is too funny!!!



Thanks Greentea. I know my DH is adorable. I am so blessed.


----------



## megt10

Happy Holidays ladies. Our family is sending you warm wishes for the best holiday season ever. I hope you all get something wonderful and have a great day.


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:
			
		

> Happy Holidays ladies. Our family is sending you warm wishes for the best holiday season ever. I hope you all get something wonderful and have a great day.



Happy Holidays to you!!!


----------



## LABAG

Happy holidays ladies-it's Been my pleasure-enjoy your families and each other--see everyone after the holiday&#127876;&#127876;&#127876;&#127876;&#127876;&#127881;&#127881;&#127881;&#127881;&#127881;&#127881;&#128157;&#128157;&#128157;&#128157;


----------



## littlefish

Merry Christmas to everyone , I have done a little shopping, bought a few DVF at great discount . I am happy about it as these are my very first buy from DVF


----------



## sylphfae

littlefish said:


> Merry Christmas to everyone , I have done a little shopping, bought a few DVF at great discount . I am happy about it as these are my very first buy from DVF
> 
> View attachment 1994677



you look awesome! merry christmas, littlefish! merry christmas to all you lovely TPF ladies!


----------



## megt10

littlefish said:


> Merry Christmas to everyone , I have done a little shopping, bought a few DVF at great discount . I am happy about it as these are my very first buy from DVF
> 
> View attachment 1994677



This dress looks amazing on you.


----------



## gymangel812

littlefish said:


> Merry Christmas to everyone , I have done a little shopping, bought a few DVF at great discount . I am happy about it as these are my very first buy from DVF
> 
> View attachment 1994677



lovely! do you know what the name of the dress is?


----------



## Greentea

littlefish said:


> Merry Christmas to everyone , I have done a little shopping, bought a few DVF at great discount . I am happy about it as these are my very first buy from DVF
> 
> View attachment 1994677


Simply beautiful!

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all of you here. What a fun, stylish and very special bunch!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

gymangel812 said:
			
		

> lovely! do you know what the name of the dress is?



Giada is the name of the dress.


----------



## littlefish

Thanks everyone and especially to dukeprincess got the name  you gals are wonderful !


----------



## onalake

In the Bling Ring movie and actual court testimony there was mention that one of the girls stole a Diane von Furstenberg leather jacket from Paris Hilton. Does anyone know which one is was and if there is a pic of it somewhere?


----------



## audmed

Hi ladies does anyone have a good Saks dvf sa they would recommend, I'm trying to track down a dvf blouse in store & online live chat is no help at all


----------



## LABAG

OMGOSH please help me show these photos!!! i got my DVF Emily Leather Jacket today and its gorgeous!!! I ordered it on monday-for 190.80 orig. 795.00 and it is absoultely gorgeous! I will definitely wear with dresses, skirts and jeans-so versatile and sooooooooooo soft!
This is my best deal and purchase ever.


----------



## rock_girl

littlefish said:


> Merry Christmas to everyone , I have done a little shopping, bought a few DVF at great discount . I am happy about it as these are my very first buy from DVF





megt10 said:


> Well finally back in a DVF dress. Here is the New Jeanne Two Tatoo Gradation that I got for 125.00 from the Matches sale. I wore it last night to shul and got several compliments on it. The arms on this one are super loose. Either they run really large or I have lost all muscle tone and really must get back to the gym. Probably a bit of both



You look lovely ladies!  

Hope everyone had an amazing holiday!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

LABAG said:
			
		

> OMGOSH please help me show these photos!!! i got my DVF Emily Leather Jacket today and its gorgeous!!! I ordered it on monday-for 190.80 orig. 795.00 and it is absoultely gorgeous! I will definitely wear with dresses, skirts and jeans-so versatile and sooooooooooo soft!
> This is my best deal and purchase ever.



Photos please!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

audmed said:
			
		

> Hi ladies does anyone have a good Saks dvf sa they would recommend, I'm trying to track down a dvf blouse in store & online live chat is no help at all



Michelle @ Saks in Chevy Chase, MD is good.


----------



## megt10

rock_girl said:


> You look lovely ladies!
> 
> Hope everyone had an amazing holiday!!



Thanks so much Rock_Girl. We had a good holiday hope you did as well.


----------



## megt10

LABAG said:


> OMGOSH please help me show these photos!!! i got my DVF Emily Leather Jacket today and its gorgeous!!! I ordered it on monday-for 190.80 orig. 795.00 and it is absoultely gorgeous! I will definitely wear with dresses, skirts and jeans-so versatile and sooooooooooo soft!
> This is my best deal and purchase ever.



Congrats please post pics.


----------



## rainrowan

Not wardrobe related but I'm in love with the DVF New Harper bag they have in the magazine ads.


----------



## Greentea

LABAG said:


> OMGOSH please help me show these photos!!! i got my DVF Emily Leather Jacket today and its gorgeous!!! I ordered it on monday-for 190.80 orig. 795.00 and it is absoultely gorgeous! I will definitely wear with dresses, skirts and jeans-so versatile and sooooooooooo soft!
> This is my best deal and purchase ever.



This I have to see!


----------



## Greentea

rainrowan said:


> Not wardrobe related but I'm in love with the DVF New Harper bag they have in the magazine ads.



I know - what a stylish and chic bag!


----------



## LABAG

Greentea said:


> This I have to see!


Greentea I could never upload pics but need to know -this jacket is fabulous! My new baby


----------



## J_L33

Does anyone have the Holleen dress? Can someone comment on the sizing/quality? I'm 5'2" and 130-something pounds (trying to lose it to get back to my normal 120-something, now), and I was wondering if a size 4 would be too large? I hate discrepancies in sizing; I'm petite and Asian, so a lot of the small regular sizes are actually large on me.


----------



## tweetie

J_L33 said:
			
		

> Does anyone have the Holleen dress? Can someone comment on the sizing/quality? I'm 5'2" and 130-something pounds (trying to lose it to get back to my normal 120-something, now), and I was wondering if a size 4 would be too large? I hate discrepancies in sizing; I'm petite and Asian, so a lot of the small regular sizes are actually large on me.



I don't have that particular style but DVF is not vanity sizing.  If you're 5'2" and 130lbs, a size 4 in DVF will be too small.  For reference, I'm 5'2" and 107-110lbs and I take a size 4 in most of her dresses and a 6 in wrap dresses since I like more coverage.


----------



## amaka

tweetie said:


> I don't have that particular style but DVF is not vanity sizing.  If you're 5'2" and 130lbs, a size 4 in DVF will be too small.  For reference, I'm 5'2" and 107-110lbs and I take a size 4 in most of her dresses and a 6 in wrap dresses since I like more coverage.



I think it all depends on the style. I am 5' 5" 137lbs (I'm very athletic so I have a lot of muscle mass) and sometimes a size 4 is too big for me. For example the "Raven" wrap dress was so big in a size 4. The only time I've had to go up in size is with the wrap dresses because like you I don't want my boobs spilling out  I think DVF is quiet inconsistent in sizing


----------



## baysidebeauty

Yea, I have to agree that DVF can be inconsistent in sizing, it just all depends on the cut of the dress.  I'm a 14 in wraps, but can go down to a 10 in some shirtdress styles, a 12 in others, and 14's in some styles are so tight they're like sausage casings   

For me, it can also be difficult to judge length because the models are all tall with long legs, and I'm 5' 5" with short legs, longer torso, and not all DVF styles are amenable to alterations.  A recent example for me is in the Reina - usually too short, but this season a little longer, but not excess enough material to have the hem taken down to just above the knee  

I guess the best advice I heard re: trying to figure out DVF sizing is figure out which size you are in the wraps (Julian and Jeanne) and go from there.


----------



## LABAG

Yesterday orchird swirl Julian wrap @saks 124.00-The black and white is beautiful. Awesome price and beautiful dress


----------



## pbdb

I got 3 dresses, each for 110usd with shipping to HK !!!
I love the Reina style on me for my casual chic days so got them in the swirl orchid, black/white swirl and in another dress style in navy blue and white print.


----------



## megt10

LABAG said:


> Yesterday orchird swirl Julian wrap @saks 124.00-The black and white is beautiful. Awesome price and beautiful dress





pbdb said:


> I got 3 dresses, each for 110usd with shipping to HK !!!
> I love the Reina style on me for my casual chic days so got them in the swirl orchid, black/white swirl and in another dress style in navy blue and white print.



Great deals ladies. I hope that you post some modeling pics.


----------



## sammix3

pbdb said:


> I got 3 dresses, each for 110usd with shipping to HK !!!
> I love the Reina style on me for my casual chic days so got them in the swirl orchid, black/white swirl and in another dress style in navy blue and white print.



The reina is my favorite! Can't wait to see modeling pics!


----------



## sammix3

LABAG said:


> Yesterday orchird swirl Julian wrap @saks 124.00-The black and white is beautiful. Awesome price and beautiful dress



Whoo hoo! What a great deal!


----------



## indi3r4

I got the giada scarlet red for $120 from bloomingdales today.. was looking for the chain ruri dress as well but they don't have it in my size. 



pbdb said:


> I got 3 dresses, each for 110usd with shipping to HK !!!
> I love the Reina style on me for my casual chic days so got them in the swirl orchid, black/white swirl and in another dress style in navy blue and white print.



do you mind sharing where did you get them from? I've been looking for them.


----------



## Dukeprincess

I'm seriously getting my money's worth out of this Kimmie skirt! This time paired with Wolford "Mona" tights and a leather peplum vest.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> I'm seriously getting my money's worth out of this Kimmie skirt! This time paired with Wolford "Mona" tights and a leather peplum vest.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2005380



You look fabulous Duke. Love the whole look. I agree these skirts work so well in all but the hottest of months. Love the peplum vest too.


----------



## rock_girl

Dukeprincess said:


> I'm seriously getting my money's worth out of this Kimmie skirt! This time paired with Wolford "Mona" tights and a leather peplum vest.



I  this outfit. Can you tell me where you got the vest?


----------



## baysidebeauty

Dukeprincess said:


> I'm seriously getting my money's worth out of this Kimmie skirt! This time paired with Wolford "Mona" tights and a leather peplum vest.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2005380


----------



## baysidebeauty

I am loving the color of this wrap!  This print also comes in the Gaby style, I'm wondering which one to get.


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:
			
		

> You look fabulous Duke. Love the whole look. I agree these skirts work so well in all but the hottest of months. Love the peplum vest too.



I know, they're incredibly versatile! Thank you!




			
				rock_girl said:
			
		

> I  this outfit. Can you tell me where you got the vest?



Thanks! It's from Piperlime. The brand is Tinley Road. 




			
				baysidebeauty said:
			
		

>



Thank you Bayside!




			
				baysidebeauty said:
			
		

> I am loving the color of this wrap!  This print also comes in the Gaby style, I'm wondering which one to get.



Jeanne!!! That print is stunning and will be gorgeous on you.


----------



## phiphi

Dukeprincess said:


> I'm seriously getting my money's worth out of this Kimmie skirt! This time paired with Wolford "Mona" tights and a leather peplum vest.
> 
> View attachment 2005380



seriously beyond fantastic.


----------



## pbdb

During my holiday, wearing my Reina dress I got  1.5 months ago from shopbop during sales.


----------



## Dukeprincess

pbdb said:
			
		

> During my holiday, wearing my Reina dress I got  1.5 months ago from shopbop during sales.



Gorgeous!


----------



## pbdb

indi3r4 said:


> I got the giada scarlet red for $120 from bloomingdales today.. was looking for the chain ruri dress as well but they don't have it in my size.
> 
> 
> 
> do you mind sharing where did you get them from? I've been looking for them.



What size are you?


----------



## pbdb

megt10 said:


> Great deals ladies. I hope that you post some modeling pics.



Will only get it next week, so waiting.
USPS Priority International mail now takes 21 days to reach HK!!


----------



## baysidebeauty

pbdb said:


> During my holiday, wearing my Reina dress I got  1.5 months ago from shopbop during sales.



You look great - so pulled-together yet relaxed and comfortable!


----------



## baysidebeauty

Dukeprincess said:


> Jeanne!!! That print is stunning and will be gorgeous on you.




Here's the same print in the Gaby.  This one looks so throw-it-on-and-go (in an I'm so comfortable good way!).   I can't decide...   Anyone have the Gaby and can comment on the look/fit of this one?


----------



## indi3r4

pbdb said:


> What size are you?



I'm 4 but will take 6 if not available.. are there more?


----------



## pbdb

indi3r4 said:


> I'm 4 but will take 6 if not available.. are there more?



The shop I got it from only has 1 pc. size 10 available.
I am a size 2.


But on the *bay:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/DVF-Reina-V...9466?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item3f208bc0fa
Size 4 At 139.00.

And a lot more in size 6, I also see at 100usd. Do a search. There are a number of sellers quite reliable.


----------



## pbdb

I am a tiny woman, not even reaching 5 feet.
I am sure you can trust some sellers from the bay since their business really centers around DVF.


----------



## sammix3

Dukeprincess said:


> I'm seriously getting my money's worth out of this Kimmie skirt! This time paired with Wolford "Mona" tights and a leather peplum vest.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2005380



Another fabulous outfit!  Isn't the Kimmie skirt the best?



pbdb said:


> During my holiday, wearing my Reina dress I got  1.5 months ago from shopbop during sales.



Love the Reina on you!  I wore mine in the orchid swirls today


----------



## pbdb

sammix3 said:


> Another fabulous outfit!  Isn't the Kimmie skirt the best?
> 
> 
> 
> Love the Reina on you!  I wore mine in the orchid swirls today



Hey *sammi*, mod pics!!!
I am really anxiously waiting for my swirls Reina !!! In the meantime, eye candy please!!!


----------



## sammix3

pbdb said:


> Hey *sammi*, mod pics!!!
> I am really anxiously waiting for my swirls Reina !!! In the meantime, eye candy please!!!



I didn't take any pics today but here is an old modeling pic.


----------



## evoevo

beautiful&#65281;


----------



## evoevo

share a pic of my DVF with beautiful ladies~

i bought them together in 2011,but  didn't  wear them togother.


----------



## rock_girl

pbdb said:


> During my holiday, wearing my Reina dress I got  1.5 months ago from shopbop during sales.



Looks like a peaceful place to spend the holiday...and the dress is pretty too!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you *phiphi and sammi!* 

*Bayside:*  To be honest, I bought and returned a Gaby because it did nothing for my shape and made me look huge.  Yes, it is throw on and go, but if you have any curves or anything, it's not going to look that great.  However, we are shaped differently, and maybe DVF changed the cut since then, so it could work.  Go with whichever one you love the most.  I am quite aware that all DVF styles don't work on everyone, so it was probably one of those that wasn't suited for me.


----------



## megt10

pbdb said:


> During my holiday, wearing my Reina dress I got  1.5 months ago from shopbop during sales.



How gorgeous are you! Love the dress on you .


----------



## LABAG

There is a Emily woven jacket at Last Call for 109.50-its caught my eye-anyone seen it in person and thoughts? I guess since I recently purchased the Emily leather jacket, WHICH i ABSOLUTELY LUV!-, not sure about this  color and material?
Sammix luv the reina on you! is a perfect color-waiting on the julian in that color.
pbdb-so nice and casual looking


----------



## baysidebeauty

Dukeprincess said:


> Thank you *phiphi and sammi!*
> 
> *Bayside:*  To be honest, I bought and returned a Gaby because it did nothing for my shape and made me look huge.  Yes, it is throw on and go, but if you have any curves or anything, it's not going to look that great.  However, we are shaped differently, and maybe DVF changed the cut since then, so it could work.  Go with whichever one you love the most.  I am quite aware that all DVF styles don't work on everyone, so it was probably one of those that wasn't suited for me.



Thanks for the info.  I'll probably order both and keep whichever one looks better


----------



## phiphi

sammix3 said:


> I didn't take any pics today but here is an old modeling pic.



such a cute dress!


----------



## phiphi

pbdb said:


> During my holiday, wearing my Reina dress I got  1.5 months ago from shopbop during sales.



such a fun and relaxing outfit! hope you had a great holiday!


----------



## pbdb

This is such a fun thread!!! Like the Bal moto thread.
Everyone is so friendly and sweet!!
Thank you for all your wonderful comments gorgeous ladies!!!





Dukeprincess said:


> Gorgeous!





baysidebeauty said:


> You look great - so pulled-together yet relaxed and comfortable!





sammix3 said:


> Another fabulous outfit!  Isn't the Kimmie skirt the best?
> 
> 
> 
> Love the Reina on you!  I wore mine in the orchid swirls today





rock_girl said:


> Looks like a peaceful place to spend the holiday...and the dress is pretty too!





megt10 said:


> How gorgeous are you! Love the dress on you .





phiphi said:


> such a fun and relaxing outfit! hope you had a great holiday!


----------



## pbdb

Thank you *Labag*, almost overlooked your nice comment!




LABAG said:


> There is a Emily woven jacket at Last Call for 109.50-its caught my eye-anyone seen it in person and thoughts? I guess since I recently purchased the Emily leather jacket, WHICH i ABSOLUTELY LUV!-, not sure about this  color and material?
> Sammix luv the reina on you! is a perfect color-waiting on the julian in that color.
> pbdb-so nice and casual looking


----------



## LABAG

sammix3 said:


> Whoo hoo! What a great deal!



UPS dropped it tonight and I love the deep purplish color. I cant wait to wear it.


----------



## sammix3

Lots of new arrivals at DVF.com!

The Zarita in gardenia would be the perfect birthday dress.  My birthday is not until April but I'm keeping an eye out. 

http://www.dvf.com/Zarita-Dress/D2373973J13,default,pd.html?dwvar_D2373973J13_color=GARDA

Koto skirt in deep plum is a must have for me!

http://www.dvf.com/New-Koto-Skirt/S5337166P13,default,pd.html?dwvar_S5337166P13_color=DEEPL

Reina in leaves lines green. Hmm what do you ladies think of this print?

http://www.dvf.com/Reina-Long-Sleeve-Dress/D2769001J13,default,pd.html?dwvar_D2769001J13_color=LVLNG


----------



## baysidebeauty

sammix3 said:


> Lots of new arrivals at DVF.com!
> 
> The Zarita in gardenia would be the perfect birthday dress.  My birthday is not until April but I'm keeping an eye out.
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/Zarita-Dress/D2373973J13,default,pd.html?dwvar_D2373973J13_color=GARDA
> 
> Koto skirt in deep plum is a must have for me!
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/New-Koto-Skirt/S5337166P13,default,pd.html?dwvar_S5337166P13_color=DEEPL
> 
> Reina in leaves lines green. Hmm what do you ladies think of this print?
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/Reina-Long-Sleeve-Dress/D2769001J13,default,pd.html?dwvar_D2769001J13_color=LVLNG




The gardenia is a very happy color!   I like the print of the Reina, but it has a spring/summer vibe to me.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Gizela for work today!


----------



## sammix3

Dukeprincess said:


> Gizela for work today!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2007451



You look gorgeous!


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Lots of new arrivals at DVF.com!
> 
> The Zarita in gardenia would be the perfect birthday dress.  My birthday is not until April but I'm keeping an eye out.
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/Zarita-Dress/D2373973J13,default,pd.html?dwvar_D2373973J13_color=GARDA
> 
> Koto skirt in deep plum is a must have for me!
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/New-Koto-Skirt/S5337166P13,default,pd.html?dwvar_S5337166P13_color=DEEPL
> 
> Reina in leaves lines green. Hmm what do you ladies think of this print?
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/Reina-Long-Sleeve-Dress/D2769001J13,default,pd.html?dwvar_D2769001J13_color=LVLNG



On the Reina, I love that shade of green but not so much the print. It seems too busy or something.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Gizela for work today!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2007451



You look fantastic. I love the boots with the dress too.


----------



## Dukeprincess

sammix3 said:


> You look gorgeous!



Thank you!  This wrap always perplexes me because it lacks a real collar, but I still love it.



megt10 said:


> You look fantastic. I love the boots with the dress too.



Thanks!  They are not your gorgeous boots, but they work well with my commute.  I walk about 5 blocks from the train to my office.


----------



## Greentea

Dukeprincess said:


> Thank you!  This wrap always perplexes me because it lacks a real collar, but I still love it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  They are not your gorgeous boots, but they work well with my commute.  I walk about 5 blocks from the train to my office.



Beautiful look! I love that you can take the train to work!


----------



## baysidebeauty

Dukeprincess said:


> Gizela for work today!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2007451



Love it!


----------



## baysidebeauty

sammix3 said:


> I didn't take any pics today but here is an old modeling pic.



You wear this style so beautifully!


----------



## rock_girl

Dukeprincess said:


> Gizela for work today!



Another winner!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Greentea said:
			
		

> Beautiful look! I love that you can take the train to work!



Hahaha, thanks! Don't be jealous of the train, it's sometimes more trouble than it's worth!




			
				baysidebeauty said:
			
		

> Love it!



Thank you! Can't wait to see your new purchases!




			
				rock_girl said:
			
		

> Another winner!!



You're so sweet. Thank you.


----------



## sakura23

First pic of me wearing my new Julian two on New Year's Eve. Got it on sale and I love it.


----------



## sakura23

Here's a close up and a small collection pic. I love DvF dresses so much.


----------



## LABAG

Lovely collection-I'm shame to say I have many DVF  wrap dresses too! I have ur New YEars Dress too -and the one on the right of it!
Enjoy them-I just rediscovered my love of her d wraps and have been grabbing a few on awesome sales !


----------



## baysidebeauty

sakura23 said:


> First pic of me wearing my new Julian two on New Year's Eve. Got it on sale and I love it.
> 
> View attachment 2008473



This is gorgeous on you!


----------



## sakura23

LABAG said:


> Lovely collection-I'm shame to say I have many DVF  wrap dresses too! I have ur New YEars Dress too -and the one on the right of it!
> Enjoy them-I just rediscovered my love of her d wraps and have been grabbing a few on awesome sales !



Yes they are just so flattering so I keep on getting drawn to them. I only buy on sales as they are more expensive here in Australia (over $500, closer to $600 for a wrap dress normal retail price), so when on sale they are more comparable to US prices.


----------



## sakura23

baysidebeauty said:


> This is gorgeous on you!



Aww thankyou


----------



## Dukeprincess

sakura23 said:
			
		

> First pic of me wearing my new Julian two on New Year's Eve. Got it on sale and I love it.



Wow, you look great! Gorgeous!


----------



## phiphi

Dukeprincess said:


> Gizela for work today!
> 
> View attachment 2007451



love this dress on you!!



sakura23 said:


> First pic of me wearing my new Julian two on New Year's Eve. Got it on sale and I love it.
> 
> View attachment 2008473



beautiful!


----------



## sammix3

sakura23 said:


> Here's a close up and a small collection pic. I love DvF dresses so much.
> 
> View attachment 2008477



You look amazing and love your collection!


----------



## Greentea

sakura23 said:


> First pic of me wearing my new Julian two on New Year's Eve. Got it on sale and I love it.
> 
> View attachment 2008473


Absolutely stunning! Love this on you -and your collection!


----------



## Bratty1919

Is it possible for DVF purses to be faked? I have an ostritch bag from eBay and want to be sure it's real before leaving FB.  Sorry if this is the wrong thread. TIA!


----------



## megt10

sakura23 said:


> First pic of me wearing my new Julian two on New Year's Eve. Got it on sale and I love it.
> 
> View attachment 2008473


Wow it is lovely. You look fantastic.


sakura23 said:


> Here's a close up and a small collection pic. I love DvF dresses so much.
> 
> View attachment 2008477



Great pic.


----------



## megt10

Ladies a few days ago I wore the Maryn jersey dress for the first time since letting down the hem. I love this dress it is just so cozy and can be dressed up or down.


----------



## LABAG

megt10 said:


> Ladies a few days ago I wore the Maryn jersey dress for the first time since letting down the hem. I love this dress it is just so cozy and can be dressed up or down.



As ALWAYS! you look fantastic in both, but gotta say my fav is the classic with the pumps-love it!


----------



## Greentea

megt10 said:


> Ladies a few days ago I wore the Maryn jersey dress for the first time since letting down the hem. I love this dress it is just so cozy and can be dressed up or down.


Meg - so flattering on you! This is the perfect dress for travel, too!


----------



## LABAG

My orchird swirl Julian came in and its lovely! Just in time for a  friend's son's wedding in March.
I expected more fushia,but it is a magenta color-which is so rich looking-and just plain cheerful
Goes well with my coloring.


----------



## Coffee Addicted

megt10 said:
			
		

> Ladies a few days ago I wore the Maryn jersey dress for the first time since letting down the hem. I love this dress it is just so cozy and can be dressed up or down.



Fab!!! Love the way you styled it with the leather jacket.


----------



## Juliex3

All of you ladies look just fabulous! 

I'm a huge fan of DVF, and I've had my eyes on this coat for awhile... It's on a major discount at Saks, and it's only tempting me to buy it more. However, the customer reviews are not at all positive, and I'm wondering if it's worth it. Does anyone have any personal thoughts about this one? 

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...on+Furstenberg&N=1553+306418066&bmUID=jMbx6.X

I'd be getting it in the black color for reference!


----------



## foxycleopatra

^^^^IMHO a bit too trendy for my taste (even at that heavily discounted price).  There are many more classic DvF styles out there that are worth the $ (and you can find those on sale too).


----------



## Princess Pink

^^ I agree, I don't think it looks that great & am sure you can do better but we all have different taste, and as you've mentioned, if you've had your eye on it for a while, you must really like it so at this price it would be a perfect opportunity to buy.


----------



## Princess Pink

megt10 said:


> Ladies a few days ago I wore the Maryn jersey dress for the first time since letting down the hem. I love this dress it is just so cozy and can be dressed up or down.



The dress and jacket look great together but sorry megt10, don't think the boots & bag work - both the color & style:shame:


----------



## megt10

LABAG said:


> As ALWAYS! you look fantastic in both, but gotta say my fav is the classic with the pumps-love it!


Thanks LA. Agree I much prefer it with the pumps however needed to take my MIL to several Drs appts and needed to be able to push a wheelchair quite a distance and then be ready for the evening.


Greentea said:


> Meg - so flattering on you! This is the perfect dress for travel, too!


Thank you Greentea. Yeah it would be perfect for traveling since it hides the excess lbs, lol.


LABAG said:


> My orchird swirl Julian came in and its lovely! Just in time for a  friend's son's wedding in March.
> I expected more fushia,but it is a magenta color-which is so rich looking-and just plain cheerful
> Goes well with my coloring.


I would love to see a pic.


Coffee Addicted said:


> Fab!!! Love the way you styled it with the leather jacket.


Thanks Coffee. It was freezing in the morning.


Princess Pink said:


> The dress and jacket look great together but sorry megt10, don't think the boots & bag work - both the color & style:shame:


I guess all that mattered was that it worked for me but so glad you liked the jacket thank you.


----------



## Princess Pink

^^ you're welcome, true that its all that mattered if you felt it was right, perhaps the colors from the photo doesn't do it justice to how it looked in reality?


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Julie:* I've seen that coat in person and I didn't love it, and I am typically a fan of DVF coats.

*Meg:* I really like the color of that dress on you.  I love jewel tones for winter.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> *Julie:* I've seen that coat in person and I didn't love it, and I am typically a fan of DVF coats.
> 
> *Meg:* I really like the color of that dress on you.  I love jewel tones for winter.



Thanks Duke.


----------



## Greentea

Juliex3 said:


> All of you ladies look just fabulous!
> 
> I'm a huge fan of DVF, and I've had my eyes on this coat for awhile... It's on a major discount at Saks, and it's only tempting me to buy it more. However, the customer reviews are not at all positive, and I'm wondering if it's worth it. Does anyone have any personal thoughts about this one?
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...on+Furstenberg&N=1553+306418066&bmUID=jMbx6.X
> 
> I'd be getting it in the black color for reference!



Sometimes DVF outwear is cut very large and boxy - more for very tall model figures. I'm petite so those pieces don't always work on me. I suspected that would be true with this coat happily ignored it.  You're right - hemming the leather would be a big deal.


----------



## Bagmataz

You are right - went to Target on sat and got a DVF jewelry Box in black and white - on the fence with it- it is ok... Was hoping to find something interesting but I guess they were out of all ...


----------



## Dukeprincess

Heading to work in the Nyssa blouse, Koto skirt, Wolford Dolly tights and SW pumps.







Added a Zara blazer for walking around the office


----------



## sammix3

Dukeprincess said:


> Heading to work in the Nyssa blouse, Koto skirt, Wolford Dolly tights and SW pumps.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2013036
> 
> 
> 
> Added a Zara blazer for walking around the office
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2013037



I'm wearing the same skirt today. Twins!


----------



## Dukeprincess

sammix3 said:


> I'm wearing the same skirt today. Twins!



Great minds think alike!


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Heading to work in the Nyssa blouse, Koto skirt, Wolford Dolly tights and SW pumps.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2013036
> 
> 
> 
> Added a Zara blazer for walking around the office
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2013037



Gorgeous! Love all of it. You look fantastic Duke.


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> Gorgeous! Love all of it. You look fantastic Duke.



Thank you so much, *meg!*   I went a bit overboard with the polka dots, but hey it's fun. You only live once, right?!


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Thank you so much, *meg!*   I went a bit overboard with the polka dots, but hey it's fun. You only live once, right?!



Exactly, and I think it looks great.


----------



## phiphi

Dukeprincess said:


> Heading to work in the Nyssa blouse, Koto skirt, Wolford Dolly tights and SW pumps.
> 
> View attachment 2013036
> 
> 
> Added a Zara blazer for walking around the office
> 
> View attachment 2013037



i totally *love *this entire outfit. love love love.


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> Exactly, and I think it looks great.



  Thank you again!



phiphi said:


> i totally *love *this entire outfit. love love love.



Aww, thanks hon.


----------



## *MJ*

Dukeprincess said:
			
		

> Heading to work in the Nyssa blouse, Koto skirt, Wolford Dolly tights and SW pumps.
> 
> Added a Zara blazer for walking around the office



So pretty!! And the dots are so much fun!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*MJ* said:


> So pretty!! And the dots are so much fun!!



Thank you so much, *MJ!*


----------



## baysidebeauty

Dukeprincess said:


> Thank you so much, *MJ!*



Love the color of the skirt!


----------



## pbdb

You're such a fun girl looking at your mod pics!!
Enjoy!!!





Dukeprincess said:


> Heading to work in the Nyssa blouse, Koto skirt, Wolford Dolly tights and SW pumps.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2013036
> 
> 
> 
> Added a Zara blazer for walking around the office
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2013037


----------



## pbdb

megt10 said:


> Ladies a few days ago I wore the Maryn jersey dress for the first time since letting down the hem. I love this dress it is just so cozy and can be dressed up or down.



You look great *meg*!!
I prefer the mod pic with your legs in full glory.
Stunning!!


----------



## baysidebeauty

Why Diane thought dressing a woman to look like a Holstein is a good idea is beyond me


----------



## phiphi

baysidebeauty said:


> Why Diane thought dressing a woman to look like a Holstein is a good idea is beyond me



:giggles::giggles:


----------



## megt10

pbdb said:


> You look great *meg*!!
> I prefer the mod pic with your legs in full glory.
> Stunning!!



Aw thanks so much PBDB. You are always so kind.


----------



## Greentea

Dukeprincess said:


> Heading to work in the Nyssa blouse, Koto skirt, Wolford Dolly tights and SW pumps.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2013036
> 
> 
> 
> Added a Zara blazer for walking around the office
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2013037



I'm just gaga over that top!!! Adorable!


----------



## Dukeprincess

baysidebeauty said:


> Love the color of the skirt!



Me too!  It's such a gorgeous teal.



pbdb said:


> You're such a fun girl looking at your mod pics!!
> Enjoy!!!



  You're so nice!  Thank you!  I try to make our business casual dress code a little bit more fun!



Greentea said:


> I'm just gaga over that top!!! Adorable!



Thank you!  It was a runway piece that sold out online almost instantly, but I tracked it down and found one in the store.  It's great, you _need_ one too!


----------



## phiphi

inspired by our *duke *to layer the delian pebble lace dress with a black silk blouse - i wore it yesterday to work and then a function afterwards. such a great day-to-night piece.


----------



## regeens

phiphi said:


> inspired by our *duke *to layer the delian pebble lace dress with a black silk blouse - i wore it yesterday to work and then a function afterwards. such a great day-to-night piece.



Love this *phi*! I'll copy you and *duke*. But I need to find a Delian first


----------



## *MJ*

phiphi said:
			
		

> inspired by our duke to layer the delian pebble lace dress with a black silk blouse - i wore it yesterday to work and then a function afterwards. such a great day-to-night piece.



Beautiful!!


----------



## baysidebeauty

phiphi said:


> inspired by our *duke *to layer the delian pebble lace dress with a black silk blouse - i wore it yesterday to work and then a function afterwards. such a great day-to-night piece.



Love it!


----------



## Dukeprincess

phiphi said:
			
		

> inspired by our duke to layer the delian pebble lace dress with a black silk blouse - i wore it yesterday to work and then a function afterwards. such a great day-to-night piece.


----------



## Greentea

phiphi said:


> inspired by our *duke *to layer the delian pebble lace dress with a black silk blouse - i wore it yesterday to work and then a function afterwards. such a great day-to-night piece.



Ding Ding Ding - we have a winner!


----------



## sammix3

phiphi said:


> inspired by our *duke *to layer the delian pebble lace dress with a black silk blouse - i wore it yesterday to work and then a function afterwards. such a great day-to-night piece.



Absolutely stunning!


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> inspired by our *duke *to layer the delian pebble lace dress with a black silk blouse - i wore it yesterday to work and then a function afterwards. such a great day-to-night piece.



:worthy:


----------



## phiphi

*MJ* said:


> Beautiful!!



thank you so much MJ!



regeens said:


> Love this *phi*! I'll copy you and *duke*. But I need to find a Delian first



i hope we can be triplets!! 



Dukeprincess said:


>







Greentea said:


> Ding Ding Ding - we have a winner!



:giggles: thank you sweetie!



sammix3 said:


> Absolutely stunning!



thank you so much sammi!! xox



megt10 said:


> :worthy:



aw thanks meg!


----------



## pbdb

Is it crazy to get exactly the same pattern or print on the dress but in a different style, like both in Callista and in Julian?


----------



## *MJ*

pbdb said:
			
		

> Is it crazy to get exactly the same pattern or print on the dress but in a different style, like both in Callista and in Julian?



I'm guilty of it, and I wonder the same thing!!


----------



## pbdb

*MJ* said:


> I'm guilty of it, and I wonder the same thing!!



*MJ*, thanks for your reply.
But you're not much help.


----------



## megt10

pbdb said:


> Is it crazy to get exactly the same pattern or print on the dress but in a different style, like both in Callista and in Julian?


Nope it isn't crazy if you really love a certain print. I have a few of the same prints usually I end up with a certain print in a top or sweater and then get the dress too.


*MJ* said:


> I'm guilty of it, and I wonder the same thing!!



Me too.


----------



## Greentea

*MJ* said:


> I'm guilty of it, and I wonder the same thing!!



I haven't done it yet and now I'm wondering why!! I love the chain print and have it in the Jeanne- and want it in the more casual Ruri, too!


----------



## LABAG

yesterday i was flipping channels and swa Mallie-makeup artist on QVC with DVF wrap dresses -the new green leopard jeanne and a black white and pink print(from new collection I believe)
She must love DVF
I absolutely want that green leopard -it is beautiful!


----------



## sammix3

LABAG said:


> yesterday i was flipping channels and swa Mallie-makeup artist on QVC with DVF wrap dresses -the new green leopard jeanne and a black white and pink print(from new collection I believe)
> She must love DVF
> I absolutely want that green leopard -it is beautiful!



Would love to see a pic!


----------



## Greentea

LABAG said:


> yesterday i was flipping channels and swa Mallie-makeup artist on QVC with DVF wrap dresses -the new green leopard jeanne and a black white and pink print(from new collection I believe)
> She must love DVF
> I absolutely want that green leopard -it is beautiful!



I remember that gorgeous print - will haunt me!


----------



## LABAG

Greentea said:


> I remember that gorgeous print - will haunt me!



It must be a reissue-cause its in the spring 2013 line-absolutely beautiful


----------



## AEGIS

i purchased this skirt yesterday from NM. seems like it will be a good work classic. i thought maybe the pleats would give it some sass

It's high waisted so it should work with this judy wrap top I have.  if anyone sees the Maryland skirt can they let me know? I know it's a superDUPER long shot. TIA!


----------



## pbdb

megt10 said:


> Nope it isn't crazy if you really love a certain print. I have a few of the same prints usually I end up with a certain print in a top or sweater and then get the dress too.
> 
> 
> Me too.




and these are wise choices *meg*!!
But to have the same print in two dresses......
I didn't pull the trigger.
I figured, there are so many prints out there, so why should I get a repeat in two dresses?


----------



## pbdb

AEGIS said:


> i purchased this skirt yesterday from NM. seems like it will be a good work classic. i thought maybe the pleats would give it some sass
> 
> It's high waisted so it should work with this judy wrap top I have.  if anyone sees the Maryland skirt can they let me know? I know it's a superDUPER long shot. TIA!



Yup, it's a nice skirt for work, sassy and chic.

In the middle of the cold season, was seriously considering the same cut but in leather but I didn't go with it.
I live in a humid climate and I don't own a bike....although it would be tricky to wear this skirt on a bike. But pretty just the same but don't think I'd get a lot of wear out of it so decided against it.


----------



## pbdb

LABAG said:


> yesterday i was flipping channels and swa Mallie-makeup artist on QVC with DVF wrap dresses -the new green leopard jeanne and a black white and pink print(from new collection I believe)
> She must love DVF
> I absolutely want that green leopard -it is beautiful!



I am dying to buy DVF in green but have not seen that many choices.....


----------



## megt10

pbdb said:


> and these are wise choices *meg*!!
> But to have the same print in two dresses......
> I didn't pull the trigger.
> I figured, there are so many prints out there, so why should I get a repeat in two dresses?



Even I don't have a repeat in print with two dresses, I do have a top and a dress in the same print and a sweater and a dress in the same print but as you said there are so many gorgeous prints I would hate to repeat the same print in different dresses.


----------



## megt10

AEGIS said:


> i purchased this skirt yesterday from NM. seems like it will be a good work classic. i thought maybe the pleats would give it some sass
> 
> It's high waisted so it should work with this judy wrap top I have.  if anyone sees the Maryland skirt can they let me know? I know it's a superDUPER long shot. TIA!



Can't wait to see it on you Aegis.


----------



## rock_girl

megt10 said:


> Ladies a few days ago I wore the Maryn jersey dress for the first time since letting down the hem. I love this dress it is just so cozy and can be dressed up or down.


What a stunning color on you Meg!


Dukeprincess said:


> Heading to work in the Nyssa blouse, Koto skirt, Wolford Dolly tights and SW pumps.
> Added a Zara blazer for walking around the office


Grand slam on an amazing outfit! I love Zara blazers. 


phiphi said:


> inspired by our duke to layer the delian pebble lace dress with a black silk blouse - i wore it yesterday to work and then a function afterwards. such a great day-to-night piece.


I was on the fence about this dress, but this outfit totally sold me!


----------



## phiphi

pbdb said:


> Is it crazy to get exactly the same pattern or print on the dress but in a different style, like both in Callista and in Julian?



i see you have already decided to pass but i agree with *meg *and the ladies. i've repeated a print in a dress and a blouse, but not two dresses.



LABAG said:


> yesterday i was flipping channels and swa Mallie-makeup artist on QVC with DVF wrap dresses -the new green leopard jeanne and a black white and pink print(from new collection I believe)
> She must love DVF
> I absolutely want that green leopard -it is beautiful!



ooh the leopard jeanne! 



AEGIS said:


> i purchased this skirt yesterday from NM. seems like it will be a good work classic. i thought maybe the pleats would give it some sass
> 
> It's high waisted so it should work with this judy wrap top I have.  if anyone sees the Maryland skirt can they let me know? I know it's a superDUPER long shot. TIA!



that is such an amazing skirt. i wanted it until i remembered i'm too short. 
can't wait to see how you style it.



rock_girl said:


> What a stunning color on you Meg!
> 
> Grand slam on an amazing outfit! I love Zara blazers.
> 
> I was on the fence about this dress, but this outfit totally sold me!



aww thank you rock_girl! it's definitely one of my favourite dresses.


----------



## phiphi

today's outfit: new jeanne in stones print with SW boots.


----------



## AEGIS

phiphi said:


> that is such an amazing skirt. i wanted it until i remembered i'm too short.
> can't wait to see how you style it.
> 
> .



I'm a midget myself I need to get it hemmed I think.


----------



## Dukeprincess

phiphi said:


> today's outfit: new jeanne in stones print with SW boots.



Another home run as usual!


----------



## LABAG

Dukeprincess said:
			
		

> Another home run as usual!



Ditto!love it !


----------



## *MJ*

phiphi said:
			
		

> today's outfit: new jeanne in stones print with SW boots.



I adore this print on you with the boots!! Great look phiphi!


----------



## peachbaby

phiphi said:


> today's outfit: new jeanne in stones print with SW boots.



I love that print, it's so cheerful!


----------



## Greentea

phiphi said:


> today's outfit: new jeanne in stones print with SW boots.



Forgot about this fun print - you wear it so well!!


----------



## baysidebeauty

phiphi said:


> today's outfit: new jeanne in stones print with SW boots.


----------



## sammix3

phiphi said:


> today's outfit: new jeanne in stones print with SW boots.



Love it!


----------



## pbdb

phiphi said:


> today's outfit: new jeanne in stones print with SW boots.



We are dress print twins!!
Tis was my very first DVF dress and I love her!!!

You wear it so well and love the length on you that's why the knee high boots look so great with it.
I am vertically-challenged so it hits me just below the knee so I got open-toe ankle booties for it instead.
I don't want it hemmed. I like that my knees are covered, am going for the midi length. My knees are a bit on the chubby side.


----------



## pbdb

Latest finds from sales!!


----------



## pbdb

Found this cutie on the web...next conquest???


----------



## Dukeprincess

pbdb said:
			
		

> Found this cutie on the web...next conquest???



Love!


----------



## sammix3

pbdb said:


> Latest finds from sales!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2022573



You lucky girl!


----------



## sammix3

pbdb said:


> Found this cutie on the web...next conquest???
> 
> View attachment 2022574



Where's this from?  I hope it comes in other colors.


----------



## rock_girl

phiphi said:


> today's outfit: new jeanne in stones print with SW boots.


:adore:


pbdb said:


> Latest finds from sales!!



Congrats!! Modelling pics please!


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> today's outfit: new jeanne in stones print with SW boots.



Love this on you Phiphi and it looks great with the boots make the dress more casual and fun. Love it!


----------



## megt10

pbdb said:


> Latest finds from sales!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2022573



Love these I have the dress on the far right. Would love to see you in the Maroon, any chance of a modeling pic?


pbdb said:


> Found this cutie on the web...next conquest???
> 
> View attachment 2022574



Yes, this would look awesome on you PBDB! Love that you are venturing into color because it looks wonderful on you.


----------



## phiphi

AEGIS said:


> I'm a midget myself I need to get it hemmed I think.



ooh good idea!! now i wish i could find it.  



Dukeprincess said:


> Another home run as usual!



thank you dukie! :heart



LABAG said:


> Ditto!love it !



thanks LA!! xox 



*MJ* said:


> I adore this print on you with the boots!! Great look phiphi!



thank you MJ! it was a bit chilly so the boots were necessary (i'm such a wuss!)



peachbaby said:


> I love that print, it's so cheerful!



thank you peachbaby! it's such a fun print!


----------



## phiphi

Greentea said:


> Forgot about this fun print - you wear it so well!!



aw thank you greentea! 



baysidebeauty said:


>



thanks baysidebeauty!



sammix3 said:


> Love it!



thank you dear sammi! 



pbdb said:


> We are dress print twins!!
> Tis was my very first DVF dress and I love her!!!
> 
> You wear it so well and love the length on you that's why the knee high boots look so great with it. I am vertically-challenged so it hits me just below the knee so I got open-toe ankle booties for it instead. I don't want it hemmed. I like that my knees are covered, am going for the midi length. My knees are a bit on the chubby side.



thank you pbdb!! you don't have chubby knees!! and i'd love to see mod pics of your sales haul!! congrats on such beautiful additions!! 



rock_girl said:


> :adore:
> 
> Congrats!! Modelling pics please!



thank you sweet rock_girl!! xox



megt10 said:


> Love this on you Phiphi and it looks great with the boots make the dress more casual and fun. Love it!



thanks tons meg!! i'd love to have your boot collection!!


----------



## pbdb

Forgot to post this when DH and I celebrated our 12th anniversary last November 28.
Can't possibly read the menu without my reading glasses.
This was the only pic taken, apologies for not a full body mod pic.


----------



## LABAG

Love it-that dress is beautiful-a great red dress-sea like we have same likes-I bought it also!
Happy anniversary-wow to remember those first yrs-I  am celebrating 37this yr!


----------



## LABAG

Also forgot to.tell u I have the orchird and blacks swirl Julian wraps  and u have the reinas!-hehe told u same tastes


----------



## pbdb

Wowowow, 37 years!!!
Happy anniversary this year!!!!
Also it's your turn for me to see you In The same red dress!!

Thanks for your kind greeting!!!
I am so new to the DVf world but am sooo loving it, better late than later!!!




LABAG said:


> Love it-that dress is beautiful-a great red dress-sea like we have same likes-I bought it also!
> Happy anniversary-wow to remember those first yrs-I  am celebrating 37this yr!


----------



## pbdb

LABAG said:


> Also forgot to.tell u I have the orchird and blacks swirl Julian wraps  and u have the reinas!-hehe told u same tastes



Oh so cool! We have the same dresses in different cut but still the same!!
I was really choosing between Julian and the Reina and I finally decided on Reina becuase I need this in my lifestyle --the really laid back style as I am a stay-at-home mom and occasionally go to work for special projects so that's the only time I would need my wrap dresses.

Waiting for your mod pics *LABAG*!!!


----------



## megt10

pbdb said:


> Forgot to post this when DH and I celebrated our 12th anniversary last November 28.
> Can't possibly read the menu without my reading glasses.
> This was the only pic taken, apologies for not a full body mod pic.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2024357



You look stunning PBDB! I have this dress too.


----------



## rock_girl

pbdb said:


> Forgot to post this when DH and I celebrated our 12th anniversary last November 28.
> Can't possibly read the menu without my reading glasses.
> This was the only pic taken, apologies for not a full body mod pic.



Gorgeous!  Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## pbdb

megt10 said:


> You look stunning PBDB! I have this dress too.





rock_girl said:


> Gorgeous!  Thank you for sharing!!



Dress triplets *meg* with *Labag*!!

Thanks for your sweet comments ladies!!


----------



## phiphi

pbdb said:


> Forgot to post this when DH and I celebrated our 12th anniversary last November 28.
> Can't possibly read the menu without my reading glasses.
> This was the only pic taken, apologies for not a full body mod pic.
> 
> View attachment 2024357



beautiful! happy anniversary!



LABAG said:


> Love it-that dress is beautiful-a great red dress-sea like we have same likes-I bought it also!
> Happy anniversary-wow to remember those first yrs-I  am celebrating 37this yr!



that's so awesome!! 37 years!!


----------



## LABAG

phiphi said:


> beautiful! happy anniversary!
> 
> 
> 
> that's so awesome!! 37 years!!



Thanks phiphi! Its been a great time and great hubby and  great children.I am trully blessed.
 This gives me a chance to tell you I love your blog and clothing and accessories and shoes! You definmitely give me lots of ideas-keep it going please


----------



## Dukeprincess

pbdb said:
			
		

> Forgot to post this when DH and I celebrated our 12th anniversary last November 28.
> Can't possibly read the menu without my reading glasses.
> This was the only pic taken, apologies for not a full body mod pic.



You look stunning! Happy Anniversary!




			
				LABAG said:
			
		

> Love it-that dress is beautiful-a great red dress-sea like we have same likes-I bought it also!
> Happy anniversary-wow to remember those first yrs-I  am celebrating 37this yr!



Wow! That's a blessing. Happy Anniversary to you too!


----------



## Dukeprincess

I've got clouds on a cloudy, rainy day, lol


----------



## LABAG

Dukeprincess said:


> You look stunning! Happy Anniversary!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! That's a blessing. Happy Anniversary to you too!


Thanks so much Dukeprincess! love your pics as well.I have got to learn how to post pics-it would be fun


----------



## LABAG

You look fab! love that color on you!


----------



## pbdb

Dukeprincess said:


> I've got clouds on a cloudy, rainy day, lol
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2024584



I have this dress!!
Looking fab *dukeprincess*, a beautiful fit!!


----------



## pbdb

Thanks girls for your wonderful  greetings!!




phiphi said:


> beautiful! happy anniversary!
> 
> 
> 
> that's so awesome!! 37 years!!





Dukeprincess said:


> You look stunning! Happy Anniversary!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! That's a blessing. Happy Anniversary to you too!


----------



## *MJ*

pbdb said:
			
		

> Forgot to post this when DH and I celebrated our 12th anniversary last November 28.
> Can't possibly read the menu without my reading glasses.
> This was the only pic taken, apologies for not a full body mod pic.



You look so gorgeous pbdb!! Red is definitely your color!!   I have this dress too!!  

Happy Anniversary!!


----------



## *MJ*

Dukeprincess said:
			
		

> I've got clouds on a cloudy, rainy day, lol



That's one of my favorite prints ever Dukeprincess, and it looks fabulous on you!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

LABAG said:


> Thanks so much Dukeprincess! love your pics as well.I have got to learn how to post pics-it would be fun



Yes, you've got great pieces and I want to see them! 



LABAG said:


> You look fab! love that color on you!



Thanks so much! 



pbdb said:


> I have this dress!!
> Looking fab *dukeprincess*, a beautiful fit!!



Thank you hon.  Post some pictures of you wearing it!  I love to see how others style the same pieces.  Gives me inspiration! 



*MJ* said:


> That's one of my favorite prints ever Dukeprincess, and it looks fabulous on you!!



  Thank you, *MJ!*  For some reason, the blue didn't look great on me, but I love this fuchsia!


----------



## phiphi

LABAG said:


> Thanks phiphi! Its been a great time and great hubby and  great children.I am trully blessed.
> This gives me a chance to tell you I love your blog and clothing and accessories and shoes! You definmitely give me lots of ideas-keep it going please



:shame: thank you so much LA! i'm so grateful you check my blog out. it is a great creative outlet for me and i'm glad you enjoy it!! 



Dukeprincess said:


> I've got clouds on a cloudy, rainy day, lol
> 
> View attachment 2024584



LOVE. i LOVE this on you!!! i loved it when you sent me the picture with those shoes too. that was the best.


----------



## LABAG

I recieved my Emily woven light mocha boucle jacket from Last Call and its a great little jacket! I will pair with trousers and jeans and even a dress/skirt. 
I saw it for 109.50 , ( 50% off) and that day I got a 40 % extra. I had to call and plead my case-and I got it ok'd and for 65.70! They werent suppose to give me the extra 40 but said it wasnt clear on site, so.......
What a fantastic price and even better classic jacket with a trist. I also received the leather Emily on sale @ SAKS right after Christmas and i looooooooooove that one.
Shipping was the best, wrapped in paper and folded perfectly. I am more than satisfied.


----------



## pbdb

Wow, great buys!!!
Mod pics???






LABAG said:


> I recieved my Emily woven light mocha boucle jacket from Last Call and its a great little jacket! I will pair with trousers and jeans and even a dress/skirt.
> I saw it for 109.50 , ( 50% off) and that day I got a 40 % extra. I had to call and plead my case-and I got it ok'd and for 65.70! They werent suppose to give me the extra 40 but said it wasnt clear on site, so.......
> What a fantastic price and even better classic jacket with a trist. I also received the leather Emily on sale @ SAKS right after Christmas and i looooooooooove that one.
> Shipping was the best, wrapped in paper and folded perfectly. I am more than satisfied.


----------



## baysidebeauty

pbdb said:


> Forgot to post this when DH and I celebrated our 12th anniversary last November 28.
> Can't possibly read the menu without my reading glasses.
> This was the only pic taken, apologies for not a full body mod pic.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2024357



You look great!


----------



## baysidebeauty

Dukeprincess said:


> I've got clouds on a cloudy, rainy day, lol
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2024584



Love this on you!   

I debated this print so many times, but I just don't think I could pull it off


----------



## baysidebeauty

Oh my


----------



## baysidebeauty

Do we like this print?


----------



## pbdb

Saks sucks.
They don't ship to HK. 





*MJ* said:


> You look so gorgeous pbdb!! Red is definitely your color!!   I have this dress too!!
> 
> Happy Anniversary!!





baysidebeauty said:


> Oh my


----------



## baysidebeauty

pbdb said:


> Saks sucks.
> They don't ship to HK.



Really?  Well that stinks


----------



## pbdb

baysidebeauty said:


> Really?  Well that stinks



They do EXCEPT for DVF.


----------



## baysidebeauty

pbdb said:


> They do EXCEPT for DVF.



Well that's weird


----------



## pbdb

baysidebeauty said:


> Well that's weird



I know, NM, Barney's etc, all ship but when I click on Saks for DVF dresses, it always says on the page "This item cannot be shipped to Hong Kong."


----------



## phiphi

baysidebeauty said:


> Oh my





baysidebeauty said:


> Do we like this print?



Both pretty!



pbdb said:


> Saks sucks.
> They don't ship to HK.



Ya the dont ship certain brands to Canada too. Booey.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> I've got clouds on a cloudy, rainy day, lol
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2024584



You look great Duke! I love this print and color on you.


----------



## megt10

LABAG said:


> I recieved my Emily woven light mocha boucle jacket from Last Call and its a great little jacket! I will pair with trousers and jeans and even a dress/skirt.
> I saw it for 109.50 , ( 50% off) and that day I got a 40 % extra. I had to call and plead my case-and I got it ok'd and for 65.70! They werent suppose to give me the extra 40 but said it wasnt clear on site, so.......
> What a fantastic price and even better classic jacket with a trist. I also received the leather Emily on sale @ SAKS right after Christmas and i looooooooooove that one.
> Shipping was the best, wrapped in paper and folded perfectly. I am more than satisfied.



I love a deal like that. I hope that you will be able to post some pics soon


----------



## megt10

baysidebeauty said:


> Oh my


I love this one. It is gorgeous. Think I am going to have to put this on my short list. I haven't bought any DVF in awhile, I already have more than I need but this is a must have for me.


baysidebeauty said:


> Do we like this print?



Not so much on this one.


----------



## megt10

pbdb said:


> I know, NM, Barney's etc, all ship but when I click on Saks for DVF dresses, it always says on the page "This item cannot be shipped to Hong Kong."



You should try anyway. See what happens.


----------



## pbdb

megt10 said:


> You should try anyway. See what happens.



It doesn't show the price or available sizes Meg. Is really blocked. The site recognizes the IP address of the user and automatically detects that I am from HK.


----------



## megt10

pbdb said:


> I know, NM, Barney's etc, all ship but when I click on Saks for DVF dresses, it always says on the page "This item cannot be shipped to Hong Kong."





pbdb said:


> It doesn't show the price or available sizes Meg. Is really blocked. The site recognizes the IP address of the user and automatically detects that I am from HK.



Oh that sucks. Thought it might be like Matches where they say that they don't ship a certain designer to the USA but in fact they do if you just go ahead and order.


----------



## Dukeprincess

*meg, bayside and phiphi!*


----------



## Greentea

baysidebeauty said:


> Oh my



So pretty - I prefer this print to the one on the silk shirtdress. I guess I prefer my leaves or natural elements less literal on my clothing - but that's just me!


----------



## rock_girl

Does anyone have the Thandi dress?  How does it fit (most of my New Jeanne/Julian are size 10)?  From the online images, it's hard to tell if it would look ok belted.  Thoughts?

http://www.shopbop.com/thandi-sleeve-dress-diane-von/vp/v=1/845524441952101.htm


----------



## sammix3

OMG MUST HAVE!!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Diane...ements%3D&eItemId=prod154560150&cmCat=product


----------



## sammix3

baysidebeauty said:


> Oh my



YES YES YES!!!  I was thinking of the same thing and was hoping it would come in the Reina.  Low and behold... it's available at NM!!!!!


----------



## sammix3

baysidebeauty said:


> Do we like this print?



I was thinking about the same thing.. in Reina for me.  I think I just gotta see the print in person, or better yet, just order it and try it.


----------



## sammix3

Dukeprincess said:


> I've got clouds on a cloudy, rainy day, lol
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2024584



You look gorgeous EVERY DAY, no matter rain or shine.


----------



## sammix3

LABAG said:


> I recieved my Emily woven light mocha boucle jacket from Last Call and its a great little jacket! I will pair with trousers and jeans and even a dress/skirt.
> I saw it for 109.50 , ( 50% off) and that day I got a 40 % extra. I had to call and plead my case-and I got it ok'd and for 65.70! They werent suppose to give me the extra 40 but said it wasnt clear on site, so.......
> What a fantastic price and even better classic jacket with a trist. I also received the leather Emily on sale @ SAKS right after Christmas and i looooooooooove that one.
> Shipping was the best, wrapped in paper and folded perfectly. I am more than satisfied.



Score!  What a great deal!  Would love to see pics soon!


----------



## pbdb

What do you ladies think of this?

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product.jsp?itemId=prod155270326&eVar4=You May Also Like RR


----------



## baysidebeauty

pbdb said:


> What do you ladies think of this?
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product.jsp?itemId=prod155270326&eVar4=You May Also Like RR



I **LOVE** this one!!   

Man, my pocketbook is going to self-combust this season...


----------



## sammix3

pbdb said:


> What do you ladies think of this?
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product.jsp?itemId=prod155270326&eVar4=You May Also Like RR



This one isn't for me.


----------



## DC-Cutie

pbdb said:


> What do you ladies think of this?
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product.jsp?itemId=prod155270326&eVar4=You May Also Like RR



Love it!


----------



## megt10

pbdb said:


> What do you ladies think of this?
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product.jsp?itemId=prod155270326&eVar4=You May Also Like RR



I think the pattern will be to big on you.


----------



## pbdb

megt10 said:


> I think the pattern will be to big on you.



Don't worry, I have no plans to buy it. Bought the Flames print but not in wrap style.

Just remembered the style, it's the Ruri dress.


----------



## Dukeprincess

sammix3 said:


> You look gorgeous EVERY DAY, no matter rain or shine.



What a sweet thing to say, THANK YOU!  

And I agree, you do need that Reina.


----------



## sammix3

Dukeprincess said:


> What a sweet thing to say, THANK YOU!
> 
> And I agree, you do need that Reina.



What color shoes do you think would go with it?


----------



## Greentea

sammix3 said:


> OMG MUST HAVE!!
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Diane...ements%3D&eItemId=prod154560150&cmCat=product



Sooooooo you! Yes!


----------



## Greentea

pbdb said:


> What do you ladies think of this?
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product.jsp?itemId=prod155270326&eVar4=You May Also Like RR



I LOVE this print. It's so chic and cool and just awesome!


----------



## Dukeprincess

sammix3 said:


> What color shoes do you think would go with it?



I would do a nude shoe.


----------



## sammix3

Dukeprincess said:


> I would do a nude shoe.



That's what I'm thinking! I'm searching for new nude flats


----------



## pbdb

That's what I wear most of the time with the DVf Reina dresses. Nude shoes.
I have several ballet flats from Lanvin. Really useful. Your legs seems to go on forever since there's no shoe  to break the flow.
I also have a pair of Nude Low Tributes from YSL. Perfect as well.


----------



## sammix3

pbdb said:


> That's what I wear most of the time with the DVf Reina dresses. Nude shoes.
> I have several ballet flats from Lanvin. Really useful. Your legs seems to go on forever since there's no shoe  to break the flow.
> I also have a pair of Nude Low Tributes from YSL. Perfect as well.



Thanks for the suggestions! Unfortunately, lanvin flats rub my feet the wrong way. I liked the Yosi Samra ones but they're not well made so they get worn very easily.


----------



## pbdb

sammix3 said:


> Thanks for the suggestions! Unfortunately, lanvin flats rub my feet the wrong way. I liked the Yosi Samra ones but they're not well made so they get worn very easily.



The sizing is French not Italian so you have to go up one size.


----------



## mnl

I explored the DVF outlet today - it's awesome!  Here's my haul:




New Jeanne two in paper forest green




New Jeanne two in tiny marks black




Pink dress with Ibiza print cardigan

The outlet was definitely worth the trip!  Total damage $350


----------



## Dukeprincess

mnl said:
			
		

> I explored the DVF outlet today - it's awesome!  Here's my haul:
> 
> http://s1126.photobucket.com/albums...&current=8a53f251a5d78e2679cf0fd5d968dcff.jpg
> New Jeanne two in paper forest green
> 
> http://s1126.photobucket.com/albums...&current=3ee061e0593fe06c8c369abbf07b2b00.jpg
> New Jeanne two in tiny marks black
> 
> http://s1126.photobucket.com/albums...&current=6757bf8d89afe16f93fa6598775962da.jpg
> Pink dress with Ibiza print cardigan
> 
> The outlet was definitely worth the trip!  Total damage $350



Wow! Awesome scores!


----------



## pbdb

Nice haul!!!
Congrats!! 




mnl said:


> I explored the DVF outlet today - it's awesome!  Here's my haul:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Jeanne two in paper forest green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Jeanne two in tiny marks black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pink dress with Ibiza print cardigan
> 
> The outlet was definitely worth the trip!  Total damage $350


----------



## baysidebeauty

Went shopping after work today and tried on these two I've been considering:

Leanna   I like the print, I think it's nice IRL.  But not $400 nice.  $200 nice maybe.  Like the fit, though - nice and comfy.

Leopard Green print  Gaby.  Was thinking about this or the Jeanne in the green print.   So glad I saw this in person - saved me the hassle of returning because I do not like it.  The color is too garish to me - not a soft, spring-y green like it looks on my monitor, looks kind of 80s neon.  Pass.   I do love this cut, though.  


Oh well.  Lots of other spring stuff to buy!


----------



## sammix3

mnl said:


> I explored the DVF outlet today - it's awesome!  Here's my haul:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Jeanne two in paper forest green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Jeanne two in tiny marks black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pink dress with Ibiza print cardigan
> 
> The outlet was definitely worth the trip!  Total damage $350



Great haul!  And you got super good deals!


----------



## baysidebeauty

mnl said:


> I explored the DVF outlet today - it's awesome!  Here's my haul:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Jeanne two in paper forest green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Jeanne two in tiny marks black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pink dress with Ibiza print cardigan
> 
> The outlet was definitely worth the trip!  Total damage $350



And she scores!


----------



## LABAG

Lovely dress colors!-you are ready for spring. I love that cardigan-I have the wrap dress  in that color, pairing it with pink gives me some ideas-Thanks.


----------



## megt10

mnl said:


> I explored the DVF outlet today - it's awesome!  Here's my haul:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Jeanne two in paper forest green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Jeanne two in tiny marks black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pink dress with Ibiza print cardigan
> 
> The outlet was definitely worth the trip!  Total damage $350



Awesome purchases, congratulations.


----------



## megt10

It was a warm Spring like day yesterday and I wore New Julian print name escapes me.


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> It was a warm Spring like day yesterday and I wore New Julian print name escapes me.



Pretty! Lucky you because it's freezing over here!


----------



## LABAG

megt10 said:


> It was a warm Spring like day yesterday and I wore New Julian print name escapes me.



Meg dynamite as usual! So pretty.......


----------



## baysidebeauty

megt10 said:


> It was a warm Spring like day yesterday and I wore New Julian print name escapes me.



Very pretty and spring-like!


----------



## baysidebeauty

Any experience ordering from Matchesfashion.com?   I'd like to order but am kind of worried because they're not in the US so if my order is screwed up or I have to return I'm wondering how much of a hassle it will be.


----------



## LABAG

baysidebeauty said:


> Very pretty and spring-like!



Off topic but didnt you have the magenta stone garden Jeanne I think its called-liked it?


----------



## sammix3

I tried on the zarita in gardenia. What do you think?


----------



## baysidebeauty

LABAG said:


> Off topic but didnt you have the magenta stone garden Jeanne I think its called-liked it?



Yep, I have the Stone Buds magenta Jeanne - *I love it!*  But it's not magenta it's red.  And loud.    And fun!


----------



## baysidebeauty

sammix3 said:


> I tried on the zarita in gardenia. What do you think?



Fantastic color!!


----------



## *MJ*

megt10 said:
			
		

> It was a warm Spring like day yesterday and I wore New Julian print name escapes me.



Gorgeous Meg!! Perfect for spring!!


----------



## *MJ*

sammix3 said:
			
		

> I tried on the zarita in gardenia. What do you think?



I've not seen this color yet...it looks fabulous on you!!


----------



## Greentea

sammix3 said:


> I tried on the zarita in gardenia. What do you think?



Pretties!!!


----------



## Greentea

My b'day is tomorrow and my DH informed me that this is being shipped for me and will arrive on Monday! Yipee! Love this dress! For those of you interested in sizing, I wear one size down from my wrap size in this style. Can't wait and I'll model when I get it.

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...extualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=0


----------



## fieryfashionist

sammix3 said:


> I tried on the zarita in gardenia. What do you think?



I'm a Zarita fiend, haha... LOVE the color... so pretty!   Can't really justify another, but I kinda want this, haha.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Greentea said:


> My b'day is tomorrow and my DH informed me that this is being shipped for me and will arrive on Monday! Yipee! Love this dress! For those of you interested in sizing, I wear one size down from my wrap size in this style. Can't wait and I'll model when I get it.
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-von-furstenberg-ruri-silk-shift-dress/3413396?origin=keywordsearch&contextualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=0



Yay!!  That's so exciting!!   Can't wait to see it on you!


----------



## rock_girl

sammix3 said:


> I tried on the zarita in gardenia. What do you think?


I think...YES!  It's such a vibrant color, plus it would look really awesome with Valentino Rockstuds.  


megt10 said:


> It was a warm Spring like day yesterday and I wore New Julian print name escapes me.


I really love that shade of blue on you Meg.  Very pretty!  


mnl said:


> I explored the DVF outlet today - it's awesome!
> The outlet was definitely worth the trip!  Total damage $350



Congrats on all the new purchases!


----------



## Greentea

megt10 said:


> It was a warm Spring like day yesterday and I wore New Julian print name escapes me.



Lovely - and sic shoes! Hasn't the weather been amazing?


----------



## baysidebeauty

baysidebeauty said:


> Oh my



I caved already and preordered


----------



## baysidebeauty

pbdb said:


> What do you ladies think of this?
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product.jsp?itemId=prod155270326&eVar4=You May Also Like RR



Pre-ordered this one too - this print is so me!   

(but dang I hope it's long enough or at least enough fabric to hem!)


----------



## LABAG

baysidebeauty said:


> Yep, I have the Stone Buds magenta Jeanne - *I love it!*  But it's not magenta it's red.  And loud.    And fun![/QUOTE
> ]THANK YOU! I bought it this morning @ Saks ONLINE FOR 109.50!!! I m glad its red, I needed another red dress in my life!.
> I am finding TOO MANY deals online this weeKend!!!!!!!THAT SPELLS TROUBLE


----------



## regeens

sammix3 said:


> I tried on the zarita in gardenia. What do you think?



Love this color on the Zarita! Very pretty.


----------



## baysidebeauty

LABAG said:


> baysidebeauty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I have the Stone Buds magenta Jeanne - *I love it!*  But it's not magenta it's red.  And loud.    And fun![/QUOTE
> ]THANK YOU! I bought it this morning @ Saks ONLINE FOR 109.50!!! I m glad its red, I needed another red dress in my life!.
> I am finding TOO MANY deals online this weeKend!!!!!!!THAT SPELLS TROUBLE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a deal!
Click to expand...


----------



## LABAG

baysidebeauty said:


> LABAG said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a deal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you believe its been shipped-way to go Saks!!!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## sammix3

baysidebeauty said:


> Fantastic color!!





*MJ* said:


> I've not seen this color yet...it looks fabulous on you!!





Greentea said:


> Pretties!!!





fieryfashionist said:


> I'm a Zarita fiend, haha... LOVE the color... so pretty!   Can't really justify another, but I kinda want this, haha.





regeens said:


> Love this color on the Zarita! Very pretty.



Thank you everyone! I'm debating between this color or the ivory one. Which color do you prefer?

Also, I'm debating what shoes to wear... Either closed toe pumps like the Christian Louboutin Ron Ron or YSL Tribtoo pumps in lower heel in black/nude, or an open toe shoe like YSL tribute sandal 140mm in patent nude?


----------



## sammix3

Greentea said:


> My b'day is tomorrow and my DH informed me that this is being shipped for me and will arrive on Monday! Yipee! Love this dress! For those of you interested in sizing, I wear one size down from my wrap size in this style. Can't wait and I'll model when I get it.
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...extualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=0



Aww yay! Hope you'll wear some DVF on your birthday! I did the last two years and planning to this year too!


----------



## sammix3

baysidebeauty said:


> I caved already and preordered





baysidebeauty said:


> Pre-ordered this one too - this print is so me!
> 
> (but dang I hope it's long enough or at least enough fabric to hem!)



Oh you are bad!! I'm trying to hold out until its in stock so the wait won't be that long. Can't wait to see modeling pics when your items arrive!


----------



## sammix3

LABAG said:


> baysidebeauty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you believe its been shipped-way to go Saks!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoo hoo!
Click to expand...


----------



## pbdb

Hi *greentea*we are dress twins!! Happy Birthday!!!
I bought this last week but will only arrive after 10-15 days to HK.
Anyway, am leaving for a business trip so will come home to this!!
I stuck to my wrap size 2. I hope the fit is good if Abit loose, then will just bring to my tailor.
The Reina size 2 is a good fit on me so am keeping my fingers crossed that the Ruri style will be the same.




Greentea said:


> My b'day is tomorrow and my DH informed me that this is being shipped for me and will arrive on Monday! Yipee! Love this dress! For those of you interested in sizing, I wear one size down from my wrap size in this style. Can't wait and I'll model when I get it.
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...extualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=0


----------



## pbdb

You look good!




sammix3 said:


> I tried on the zarita in gardenia. What do you think?


----------



## MAGJES

sammix3 said:


> Thank you everyone! I'm debating between this color or the ivory one. Which color do you prefer?
> 
> Also, I'm debating what shoes to wear... Either closed toe pumps like the Christian Louboutin Ron Ron or YSL Tribtoo pumps in lower heel in black/nude, or an open toe shoe like YSL tribute sandal 140mm in patent nude?



You must get the color in the photo! It looks great with your dark hair!


----------



## baysidebeauty

sammix3 said:


> Thank you everyone! I'm debating between this color or the ivory one. Which color do you prefer?
> 
> Also, I'm debating what shoes to wear... Either closed toe pumps like the Christian Louboutin Ron Ron or YSL Tribtoo pumps in lower heel in black/nude, or an open toe shoe like YSL tribute sandal 140mm in patent nude?




Oh _*definitely*_ the Gardenia color - it is a smashing color!


----------



## baysidebeauty

sammix3 said:


> Oh you are bad!! I'm trying to hold out until its in stock so the wait won't be that long. Can't wait to see modeling pics when your items arrive!



My size (14) tends to sell out quickly in the popular prints - so if I really really want something I just go ahead and order right away otherwise I'm usually S.O.L.     :ninja:


----------



## AEGIS

hello ladies. i went to friendship heights loehmann's and they got a huuge shipment of brand new DVF goodies. i picked up this maxi dress for $55 [Loehmann's price $79.99 + 25% off coupon + 10% gold member discount] I got the dress for travel this summer. I didn't realize retail was $425! This dress is the Glennis.

They have a lot of stuff I just do not remember the styles so DMV ladies I would take a look and maybe ask nicely if they'll let you use the coupon.  The good stuff might go quickly.  I actually went back looking for the maroon version of the Delian [there was one left in my size at $79.99] that I saw yesterday and it was gone.


----------



## AEGIS

sammix3 said:


> I tried on the zarita in gardenia. What do you think?




i saw this irl and i think the color is great. i think that like cobalt blue this color is universally flattering


----------



## AEGIS

megt10 said:


> Can't wait to see it on you Aegis.




I don't think I'm going to wear it for like 8 months maybe lol. I buy things for occasions that haven't arisen yet...like this mythical job lol. I'll speak it into existence I guess.


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Pretty! Lucky you because it's freezing over here!


Thanks Sammi it is going to be 80 here today.


LABAG said:


> Meg dynamite as usual! So pretty.......


Thanks LA


baysidebeauty said:


> Very pretty and spring-like!


Thank you so much bayside.


baysidebeauty said:


> Any experience ordering from Matchesfashion.com?   I'd like to order but am kind of worried because they're not in the US so if my order is screwed up or I have to return I'm wondering how much of a hassle it will be.


I have ordered from them and never had a problem but have never had to return anything either.


sammix3 said:


> I tried on the zarita in gardenia. What do you think?


I love this on you. 


*MJ* said:


> Gorgeous Meg!! Perfect for spring!!


Thank you so much MJ.


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> My b'day is tomorrow and my DH informed me that this is being shipped for me and will arrive on Monday! Yipee! Love this dress! For those of you interested in sizing, I wear one size down from my wrap size in this style. Can't wait and I'll model when I get it.
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...extualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=0



I love this Greetea! Happy Birthday. Your husband has great taste, you are going to look awesome in this. That print is fantastic.


----------



## megt10

rock_girl said:


> I think...YES!  It's such a vibrant color, plus it would look really awesome with Valentino Rockstuds.
> 
> I really love that shade of blue on you Meg.  Very pretty!
> 
> 
> Congrats on all the new purchases!


Thanks so much Rock_Girl.


Greentea said:


> Lovely - and sic shoes! Hasn't the weather been amazing?


I know the weather has been gorgeous. You are going to have perfect weather for your B-Day. I hope that you go out and do something really special.


baysidebeauty said:


> I caved already and preordered


I can't wait to see this one. I love it.


baysidebeauty said:


> Pre-ordered this one too - this print is so me!
> 
> (but dang I hope it's long enough or at least enough fabric to hem!)


If it is too short you can always wear it tunic style. I do that a lot with things that were supposed to be dresses.


pbdb said:


> Hi *greentea*we are dress twins!! Happy Birthday!!!
> I bought this last week but will only arrive after 10-15 days to HK.
> Anyway, am leaving for a business trip so will come home to this!!
> I stuck to my wrap size 2. I hope the fit is good if Abit loose, then will just bring to my tailor.
> The Reina size 2 is a good fit on me so am keeping my fingers crossed that the Ruri style will be the same.


Oh can't wait to see this on you. Good luck with your business trip.


baysidebeauty said:


> My size (14) tends to sell out quickly in the popular prints - so if I really really want something I just go ahead and order right away otherwise I'm usually S.O.L.     :ninja:



I agree if you really love it then you should just get it before it sells out in your size.


----------



## mnl

Thanks Duke, Pbdb, bayside, LAbag, meg, sammi, and rock girl!  I love dvf dresses !


----------



## baysidebeauty

megt10 said:


> I have ordered from them and never had a problem but have never had to return anything either.




I took a chance and ordered the Achelle in Screens Blue.  I called the DVF outlets and noone has it, and Matches had it in my size so we'll see.  I tried on the Achelle at Saks the other day (HATE the cable print, but tried on for size), and I like the cut and length of this, so I know I'll wear it a lot.  I couldn't find a coupon code so had to pay shipping, but I figure if I wear it a lot it's worth it.


----------



## Dukeprincess

baysidebeauty said:
			
		

> I took a chance and ordered the Achelle in Screens Blue.  I called the DVF outlets and noone has it, and Matches had it in my size so we'll see.  I tried on the Achelle at Saks the other day (HATE the cable print, but tried on for size), and I like the cut and length of this, so I know I'll wear it a lot.  I couldn't find a coupon code so had to pay shipping, but I figure if I wear it a lot it's worth it.



I have the Achelle and I love it.  One of my best friends bought it and after seeing it on her, I had to have it. I might have posted a photo of me in it somewhere in this thread.

Sammix- I love that Zarita on you. Simply gorgeous on your skin tone.


----------



## baysidebeauty

Dukeprincess said:


> I have the Achelle and I love it.  One of my best friends bought it and after seeing it on her, I had to have it. I might have posted a photo of me in it somewhere in this thread.



I know - your photo is what helped push me over the edge


----------



## Greentea

AEGIS said:


> hello ladies. i went to friendship heights loehmann's and they got a huuge shipment of brand new DVF goodies. i picked up this maxi dress for $55 [Loehmann's price $79.99 + 25% off coupon + 10% gold member discount] I got the dress for travel this summer. I didn't realize retail was $425! This dress is the Glennis.
> 
> They have a lot of stuff I just do not remember the styles so DMV ladies I would take a look and maybe ask nicely if they'll let you use the coupon.  The good stuff might go quickly.  I actually went back looking for the maroon version of the Delian [there was one left in my size at $79.99] that I saw yesterday and it was gone.



Great deal!!! So pretty, too!


----------



## phiphi

megt10 said:


> It was a warm Spring like day yesterday and I wore New Julian print name escapes me.



gorgeous!



sammix3 said:


> I tried on the zarita in gardenia. What do you think?



what an amazing colour! this looks wonderful on you!



AEGIS said:


> hello ladies. i went to friendship heights loehmann's and they got a huuge shipment of brand new DVF goodies. i picked up this maxi dress for $55 [Loehmann's price $79.99 + 25% off coupon + 10% gold member discount] I got the dress for travel this summer. I didn't realize retail was $425! This dress is the Glennis.
> 
> They have a lot of stuff I just do not remember the styles so DMV ladies I would take a look and maybe ask nicely if they'll let you use the coupon.  The good stuff might go quickly.  I actually went back looking for the maroon version of the Delian [there was one left in my size at $79.99] that I saw yesterday and it was gone.



wow what a steal! love the dress too!


----------



## HHPmom

mnl said:


> I explored the DVF outlet today - it's awesome!  Here's my haul:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Jeanne two in paper forest green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Jeanne two in tiny marks black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pink dress with Ibiza print cardigan
> 
> The outlet was definitely worth the trip!  Total damage $350



Thank you mnl for posting about the outlet. I haven't been to San Marcos for a while. Because of your post I looked up Premium Outlet's website store listing before we drove there today. While there I asked and the associate said DVF was opened last June. I'm so happy to haul home 3 New Jeanne Two dresses in order from left to right: Tiny Marks $91.25, Dash Weave $146, Pop Daisy $91.25.


----------



## HHPmom

AEGIS said:


> hello ladies. i went to friendship heights loehmann's and they got a huuge shipment of brand new DVF goodies. i picked up this maxi dress for $55 [Loehmann's price $79.99 + 25% off coupon + 10% gold member discount] I got the dress for travel this summer. I didn't realize retail was $425! This dress is the Glennis.
> 
> They have a lot of stuff I just do not remember the styles so DMV ladies I would take a look and maybe ask nicely if they'll let you use the coupon.  The good stuff might go quickly.  I actually went back looking for the maroon version of the Delian [there was one left in my size at $79.99] that I saw yesterday and it was gone.



Thanks, will check local Loehmann's next week. How do you get the 25% off coupon?


----------



## baysidebeauty

HHPmom said:


> Thank you mnl for posting about the outlet. I haven't been to San Marcos for a while. Because of your post I looked up Premium Outlet's website store listing before we drove there today. While there I asked and the associate said DVF was opened last June. I'm so happy to haul home 3 New Jeanne Two dresses in order from left to right: Tiny Marks $91.25, Dash Weave $146, Pop Daisy $91.25.



Great deals!   I have the Dash Weave and the Pop Daisy and love them and get compliments on them all the time!


----------



## pbdb

Such a sweet person you are, thanks *Meg* for your well-wishes!!!




megt10 said:


> Thanks so much Rock_Girl.
> 
> I know the weather has been gorgeous. You are going to have perfect weather for your B-Day. I hope that you go out and do something really special.
> 
> I can't wait to see this one. I love it.
> 
> If it is too short you can always wear it tunic style. I do that a lot with things that were supposed to be dresses.
> 
> Oh can't wait to see this on you. Good luck with your business trip.
> 
> 
> I agree if you really love it then you should just get it before it sells out in your size.


----------



## pbdb

HHPmom said:


> Thank you mnl for posting about the outlet. I haven't been to San Marcos for a while. Because of your post I looked up Premium Outlet's website store listing before we drove there today. While there I asked and the associate said DVF was opened last June. I'm so happy to haul home 3 New Jeanne Two dresses in order from left to right: Tiny Marks $91.25, Dash Weave $146, Pop Daisy $91.25.



Ooh, nice!!!!
What a haul!! Have the same one as your third one!!
Congrats!!!


----------



## AEGIS

Greentea said:


> Great deal!!! So pretty, too!





phiphi said:


> gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> what an amazing colour! this looks wonderful on you!
> 
> 
> 
> wow what a steal! love the dress too!



thanks ladies. i really love it. i hope Loehmann's gets some more maxi's in



HHPmom said:


> Thanks, will check local Loehmann's next week. How do you get the 25% off coupon?



You got the coupon through a previous purchase.  I purchased a formal gown last week and received it. But maybe you could go ask nicely


----------



## Sunshine Suz

HHPmom said:


> Thank you mnl for posting about the outlet. I haven't been to San Marcos for a while. Because of your post I looked up Premium Outlet's website store listing before we drove there today. While there I asked and the associate said DVF was opened last June. I'm so happy to haul home 3 New Jeanne Two dresses in order from left to right: Tiny Marks $91.25, Dash Weave $146, Pop Daisy $91.25.



Great finds! I didn't know they put a DVF outlet in San Marcos. Last time I checked only CA and NY. Not that I get to SM much, but it is closer than the other 2.  Thanks!


----------



## Greentea

Yay- UPS just came with my new Ruri in Flames. This is my new favorite style of dress for ease and versatility. Also got a simple Marc J navy shift dress so I'm officially done with dresses for awhile....I think.


----------



## LABAG

You look fab! Greentea-


----------



## Dukeprincess

Greentea said:


> Yay- UPS just came with my new Ruri in Flames. This is my new favorite style of dress for ease and versatility. Also got a simple Marc J navy shift dress so I'm officially done with dresses for awhile....I think.



Ooh! I love this on you!!!


----------



## Greentea

Dukeprincess said:


> Ooh! I love this on you!!!


Labag and Duke - Thank you so much!


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> Yay- UPS just came with my new Ruri in Flames. This is my new favorite style of dress for ease and versatility. Also got a simple Marc J navy shift dress so I'm officially done with dresses for awhile....I think.



Oh I love this on you. You should get more of this style dress it really works for you. It can be dressed down or up. I love this print I wish it was available in a dress that was longer. I would so get it.


----------



## phiphi

Greentea said:


> Yay- UPS just came with my new Ruri in Flames. This is my new favorite style of dress for ease and versatility. Also got a simple Marc J navy shift dress so I'm officially done with dresses for awhile....I think.


what a stunning dress! i love this style and print on you!! xox


----------



## Greentea

megt10 said:


> I love this Greetea! Happy Birthday. Your husband has great taste, you are going to look awesome in this. That print is fantastic.





megt10 said:


> Thanks so much Rock_Girl.
> 
> I know the weather has been gorgeous. You are going to have perfect weather for your B-Day. I hope that you go out and do something really special.
> 
> I can't wait to see this one. I love it.
> 
> If it is too short you can always wear it tunic style. I do that a lot with things that were supposed to be dresses.
> 
> Oh can't wait to see this on you. Good luck with your business trip.
> 
> 
> I agree if you really love it then you should just get it before it sells out in your size.





Dukeprincess said:


> Ooh! I love this on you!!!





LABAG said:


> You look fab! Greentea-





phiphi said:


> what a stunning dress! i love this style and print on you!! xox





megt10 said:


> Oh I love this on you. You should get more of this style dress it really works for you. It can be dressed down or up. I love this print I wish it was available in a dress that was longer. I would so get it.



Thanks, ladies! I agree - this is one of my favorite prints lately. Not too busy. And my favorite colors! hehe


----------



## CoffeePrincess

For all you ladies that love the DvF Zarita dress: the Saks exclusive Maroon color is on sale right now for $195! 

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...erg&N=1553+306418048+4294929008&bmUID=jNx..VT

I bought this dress in the Fall for my rehearsal dinner and the color is gorgeous!


----------



## Greentea

CoffeePrincess said:


> For all you ladies that love the DvF Zarita dress: the Saks exclusive Maroon color is on sale right now for $195!
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...erg&N=1553+306418048+4294929008&bmUID=jNx..VT
> 
> I bought this dress in the Fall for my rehearsal dinner and the color is gorgeous!



Smokin' deal on a beauty! I'd totally pounce but I'm "dressed out" for a bit!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Hi everyone

I had been in a DVF hiatus because the for just wasn't working for me being so short (5") but I'm in love with this dress!!  Can anyone iD the model name?


----------



## rock_girl

AEGIS said:


> hello ladies. i went to friendship heights loehmann's and they got a huuge shipment of brand new DVF goodies. i picked up this maxi dress for $55 [Loehmann's price $79.99 + 25% off coupon + 10% gold member discount] I got the dress for travel this summer. I didn't realize retail was $425! This dress is the Glennis.


I can't wait to see the modelling pics of this dress!  The color is divine and it looks so easy (yet put together) for the summer.  Not sure what Loehmann's is, but I am jealous we don't have them in TX!


HHPmom said:


> Thank you mnl for posting about the outlet. I haven't been to San Marcos for a while. Because of your post I looked up Premium Outlet's website store listing before we drove there today. While there I asked and the associate said DVF was opened last June. I'm so happy to haul home 3 New Jeanne Two dresses in order from left to right: Tiny Marks $91.25, Dash Weave $146, Pop Daisy $91.25.


Congrats!  That's an amazing haul for an unbeatable price.  


Greentea said:


> Yay- UPS just came with my new Ruri in Flames. This is my new favorite style of dress for ease and versatility. Also got a simple Marc J navy shift dress so I'm officially done with dresses for awhile....I think.


You look fabulous!  


gottaluvmybags said:


> I had been in a DVF hiatus because the for just wasn't working for me being so short (5") but I'm in love with this dress!!  Can anyone iD the model name?


I don't know the name of the dress, but I love the print!


----------



## Sunshine Suz

rock_girl said:


> I can't wait to see the modelling pics of this dress!  The color is divine and it looks so easy (yet put together) for the summer.  Not sure what Loehmann's is, but I am jealous we don't have them in TX! /QUOTE]
> 
> I was just going to say that I thought their was one in the Dallas area but when I looked it up on their website, there wasn't one listed. But there is one in Houston!
> 
> 9347 KATY FREEWAY
> HEDWIG VILLAGE, Texas US 77024
> (713) 932-8016
> 
> Loehmann's is a closeout store like Ross or Marshall's but nicer brands like maybe Off Fifth or The Rack. "High-end brand-name apparel, shoes and accessories for bargain shoppers."


----------



## Dukeprincess

baysidebeauty said:


> I know - your photo is what helped push me over the edge



  I am sure it will look just as fabulous on you!


----------



## HHPmom

rock_girl said:


> I can't wait to see the modelling pics of this dress!  The color is divine and it looks so easy (yet put together) for the summer.  Not sure what Loehmann's is, but I am jealous we don't have them in TX!



Hi there,

Just what Sunshine Suz said. Loehmann's is at the corner of Katy Freeway feeder road and Echo Lane. I stopped by during lunch on Monday and there was only one DVF dress in size 8 in the Back Room's clearance rack. I believe it's the Gwyneth in a bronze, earthy color. Not pretty at all.


----------



## MAGJES

Greentea said:


> Yay- UPS just came with my new Ruri in Flames. This is my new favorite style of dress for ease and versatility. Also got a simple Marc J navy shift dress so I'm officially done with dresses for awhile....I think.



This style looks great on you. I love it.


----------



## Greentea

MAGJES said:


> This style looks great on you. I love it.



Thank you so much!


----------



## sammix3

gottaluvmybags said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I had been in a DVF hiatus because the for just wasn't working for me being so short (5") but I'm in love with this dress!!  Can anyone iD the model name?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2033060



Pretty print!  Sorry I don't know what it is though.

I'm 4"11 and I just get all my dresses hemmed.


----------



## sammix3

Greentea said:


> Yay- UPS just came with my new Ruri in Flames. This is my new favorite style of dress for ease and versatility. Also got a simple Marc J navy shift dress so I'm officially done with dresses for awhile....I think.



You look amazing!  I agree with Meg, you need to get this in every print!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

sammix3 said:


> Pretty print!  Sorry I don't know what it is though.
> 
> I'm 4"11 and I just get all my dresses hemmed.



I normally do too but some are just so bad , the wrap part that loops through is down by my darn hips on some... But I still love them, They make me feel so feminine


----------



## lizesq

Hi everyone - not sure if this is the best place to post my question, but I am a DVF newbie and have a question about sizing/fit. I am looking at a New Julian 2 and don't know what size to get. I am 5'5", usually 138 #, B cup, usually take a size 4 at Ann Taylor, Loft, or J.Crew, and between 4-6 (depending on cut) at Banana Republic. (Actually, right now I am pregnant so I'm much bigger than that!, but I have my eye on an eBay bargain that I don't want to slip away. I am hoping I can get back down to my pre-preg size - this is my second baby so I think I can do it again - I hope! But I may be a C cup for a while - LOL.)

I tried on a couple of Jeanne wraps a few months ago and the 4 was too small, 6 was better. Do the Julians fit about the same? I'm almost tempted to size up to an 8 so I can pull it more tightly (more modest neckline for work). I would love your thoughts - thank you!!


----------



## Greentea

sammix3 said:


> You look amazing!  I agree with Meg, you need to get this in every print!



Maybe a couple more.... Thanks, Sammi!


----------



## Greentea

lizesq said:


> Hi everyone - not sure if this is the best place to post my question, but I am a DVF newbie and have a question about sizing/fit. I am looking at a New Julian 2 and don't know what size to get. I am 5'5", usually 138 #, B cup, usually take a size 4 at Ann Taylor, Loft, or J.Crew, and between 4-6 (depending on cut) at Banana Republic. (Actually, right now I am pregnant so I'm much bigger than that!, but I have my eye on an eBay bargain that I don't want to slip away. I am hoping I can get back down to my pre-preg size - this is my second baby so I think I can do it again - I hope! But I may be a C cup for a while - LOL.)
> 
> I tried on a couple of Jeanne wraps a few months ago and the 4 was too small, 6 was better. Do the Julians fit about the same? I'm almost tempted to size up to an 8 so I can pull it more tightly (more modest neckline for work). I would love your thoughts - thank you!!



I'm a 0/2 at JCrew and wear a 6 in the Jeanne wraps. So maybe an 8? They really do run small! I wear a 4 in most other DVF styles.


----------



## rock_girl

Sunshine Suz said:


> I was just going to say that I thought their was one in the Dallas area but when I looked it up on their website, there wasn't one listed. But there is one in Houston!
> 
> 9347 KATY FREEWAY
> HEDWIG VILLAGE, Texas US 77024
> (713) 932-8016
> 
> Loehmann's is a closeout store like Ross or Marshall's but nicer brands like maybe Off Fifth or The Rack. "High-end brand-name apparel, shoes and accessories for bargain shoppers."





HHPmom said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Just what Sunshine Suz said. Loehmann's is at the corner of Katy Freeway feeder road and Echo Lane. I stopped by during lunch on Monday and there was only one DVF dress in size 8 in the Back Room's clearance rack. I believe it's the Gwyneth in a bronze, earthy color. Not pretty at all.



Thanks ladies!  I will have to check them out.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Summer comes early! Here's the Marlene in Shibori Giraffe print. It's a little big in the boobs, but I will have my seamstress work her magic.

(Excuse the messy bed, I am embarrassed )


----------



## lizesq

Greentea said:


> I'm a 0/2 at JCrew and wear a 6 in the Jeanne wraps. So maybe an 8? They really do run small! I wear a 4 in most other DVF styles.



Thank you! I ordered the 8 and hopefully it'll work (if not it can be returned). I really appreciate the help!


----------



## Greentea

lizesq said:


> Thank you! I ordered the 8 and hopefully it'll work (if not it can be returned). I really appreciate the help!



Let me know! You're very welcome! It took me awhile to figure out the tricks and secrets of DVF sizing!!


----------



## Greentea

Dukeprincess said:


> Summer comes early! Here's the Marlene in Shibori Giraffe print. It's a little big in the boobs, but I will have my seamstress work her magic.
> 
> (Excuse the messy bed, I am embarrassed )
> 
> 
> View attachment 2034458



Magic! Book a cruise!


----------



## LABAG

MY JEANNE STONE BUDS MAGENTA came today-thanks Saks-so fast! and its beautiful! I appreciated baysidebeauty's pic and I can add to my collection, this is nothing like anything I had.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Greentea said:


> Magic! Book a cruise!



Lol! I wish!!!



LABAG said:


> MY JEANNE STONE BUDS MAGENTA came today-thanks Saks-so fast! and its beautiful! I appreciated baysidebeauty's pic and I can add to my collection, this is nothing like anything I had.



I want to see photos!


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Summer comes early! Here's the Marlene in Shibori Giraffe print. It's a little big in the boobs, but I will have my seamstress work her magic.
> 
> (Excuse the messy bed, I am embarrassed )
> 
> 
> View attachment 2034458



Gorgeous I love the print. Looks great on you. Agree with Greentea it's time for a cruise


----------



## baysidebeauty

LABAG said:


> MY JEANNE STONE BUDS MAGENTA came today-thanks Saks-so fast! and its beautiful! I appreciated baysidebeauty's pic and I can add to my collection, this is nothing like anything I had.



:useless:


----------



## baysidebeauty

New dresses up on Saks


----------



## baysidebeauty

Got my Matches order today, I am so impressed with the shipping, ordered on Sunday, arrived yesterday - two days later from England Wow!   Beautifully packaged, too.  I would definitely order from them again!

Got the Achelle in Screens Blue - love the fit.  Need to have the hem lowered, though, but easily fixed at the tailor


----------



## sammix3

Dukeprincess said:


> Summer comes early! Here's the Marlene in Shibori Giraffe print. It's a little big in the boobs, but I will have my seamstress work her magic.
> 
> (Excuse the messy bed, I am embarrassed )
> 
> 
> View attachment 2034458



Love it!


----------



## rock_girl

Dukeprincess said:


> Summer comes early! Here's the Marlene in Shibori Giraffe print. It's a little big in the boobs, but I will have my seamstress work her magic.
> 
> (Excuse the messy bed, I am embarrassed )



 Watch out summer...Duke is armed and fabulous!


----------



## LABAG

baysidebeauty said:


> :useless:



I know , I know, Im trying...........I have photobucket, but how to transfer to purseforum? Help


----------



## megt10

baysidebeauty said:


> Got my Matches order today, I am so impressed with the shipping, ordered on Sunday, arrived yesterday - two days later from England Wow!   Beautifully packaged, too.  I would definitely order from them again!
> 
> Got the Achelle in Screens Blue - love the fit.  Need to have the hem lowered, though, but easily fixed at the tailor



I am so glad that it worked out for you. They are great with shipping quickly and packaging each item like it is a treasure. Can't wait to see it


----------



## eeyore

Hi Ladies, 
I wondered if you could help me. I only own two items from DVF and I wanted to order a Ruri dress and I didn't know what size I would be. I have the fleurette dress which I tried in store and ended up with the 0 because its so loose and flowy ( I am NOT a 0 but this fit me fine) and I ordered a top online in my regular size 6 with pants/dresses but the top was slightly large. 
So with that being said would the dresses fit true to the size? I looked on several websites for fit guides and think the 6 would be ok but I just wanted to ask for your opinions since you ladies own many pieces and would know better. 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> Gorgeous I love the print. Looks great on you. Agree with Greentea it's time for a cruise



Thank you!  I loved the print after seeing your Julian in this print!



baysidebeauty said:


> Got my Matches order today, I am so impressed with the shipping, ordered on Sunday, arrived yesterday - two days later from England Wow!   Beautifully packaged, too.  I would definitely order from them again!
> 
> Got the Achelle in Screens Blue - love the fit.  Need to have the hem lowered, though, but easily fixed at the tailor



Hooray!  I am glad you love it!  Twins!



sammix3 said:


> Love it!



Thank you! 



rock_girl said:


> Watch out summer...Duke is armed and fabulous!



Aww, you are too sweet to me!  



eeyore said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I wondered if you could help me. I only own two items from DVF and I wanted to order a Ruri dress and I didn't know what size I would be. I have the fleurette dress which I tried in store and ended up with the 0 because its so loose and flowy ( I am NOT a 0 but this fit me fine) and I ordered a top online in my regular size 6 with pants/dresses but the top was slightly large.
> So with that being said would the dresses fit true to the size? I looked on several websites for fit guides and think the 6 would be ok but I just wanted to ask for your opinions since you ladies own many pieces and would know better.
> 
> Thank you in advance![/QUOTE/]
> 
> Greentea has a Ruri, maybe she can weigh in on the sizing.


----------



## Greentea

baysidebeauty said:


> New dresses up on Saks



Naughty naughty!!!


----------



## Greentea

eeyore said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I wondered if you could help me. I only own two items from DVF and I wanted to order a Ruri dress and I didn't know what size I would be. I have the fleurette dress which I tried in store and ended up with the 0 because its so loose and flowy ( I am NOT a 0 but this fit me fine) and I ordered a top online in my regular size 6 with pants/dresses but the top was slightly large.
> So with that being said would the dresses fit true to the size? I looked on several websites for fit guides and think the 6 would be ok but I just wanted to ask for your opinions since you ladies own many pieces and would know better.
> 
> Thank you in advance!



I've got this DOWN now! It depends on your body type. I'm petite with a pear shape and somewhat flat abs. The size 4 Ruri on me is that perfect mix between fitted and loose. I could wear a 6, but would have to belt it or leave loose and flowy. The 4 skims my body but doesn't cling  What size do you wear in something like JCrew pants and what size are you in designer jeans (if you want to pm me this info, that's fine.) Do you have a wrap dress yet? If so, what size in that? If you can give me some other random sizes you are in other designer things or even GAP or Banana Republic, I can help you more.


----------



## eeyore

^ thank you so much for your help. I'm short and id say a pear shape as well because my hips are wide. I don't own any of her wrap dresses, I own one from CK and one from BCBG and they are both smalls. It's more of the bottom part i'm worried about, i don't like it sticking to my derriere.


----------



## baysidebeauty

DVF on Ruelala today!


----------



## Dukeprincess

eeyore said:


> ^ thank you so much for your help. I'm short and id say a pear shape as well because my hips are wide. I don't own any of her wrap dresses, I own one from CK and one from BCBG and they are both smalls. It's more of the bottom part i'm worried about, i don't like it sticking to my derriere.



I am not Greentea, but I am a pear shape too, much bigger on bottom than top.  I wear a 4-6 in pants, if they run really tight (an 8, but have to get them taken down in the waist).  In straight styles like the Ruri, I'd be fine in an 8, without feeling like my hips and booty are on display.


----------



## Dukeprincess

baysidebeauty said:


> DVF on Ruelala today!



I know!  I finally got the Zalda Bis in the small!  I bought the Medium before and it was too big.  Happiness!


----------



## Gerry

gottaluvmybags said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I had been in a DVF hiatus because the for just wasn't working for me being so short (5") but I'm in love with this dress!!  Can anyone iD the model name?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2033060



This lady,my dear, is Wendy Williams!! She is a riot and has a one hour talk show on one of the stations. I think it airs in the morning. I saw it a couple of times, kind of by accident. I am sure she must have a website. Watch her sometime, she is really funny.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Gerry said:


> This lady,my dear, is Wendy Williams!! She is a riot and has a one hour talk show on one of the stations. I think it airs in the morning. I saw it a couple of times, kind of by accident. I am sure she must have a website. Watch her sometime, she is really funny.



Oh I LOvE Wendy!!! She's my fave!  I was hoping to ID the model name for the dress so I can track it down


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Gerry said:


> This lady,my dear, is Wendy Williams!! She is a riot and has a one hour talk show on one of the stations. I think it airs in the morning. I saw it a couple of times, kind of by accident. I am sure she must have a website. Watch her sometime, she is really funny.



Oh and I forgot to say: how you doin


----------



## Dukeprincess

gottaluvmybags said:


> Oh I LOvE Wendy!!! She's my fave!  I was hoping to ID the model name for the dress so I can track it down



Looks like the Linda to me.  But I am not positive.


----------



## DC-Cutie

*makes mental note to raid Duke's closet*


----------



## Greentea

DC-Cutie said:


> *makes mental note to raid Duke's closet*



I'll be right behind you!


----------



## baysidebeauty

LABAG said:


> I know , I know, Im trying...........I have photobucket, but how to transfer to purseforum? Help



Copy the link from Photobucket then use the link icon and paste the link into the window that pops us - that should work.      (but make sure http:// isn't on there twice or it won't work)


----------



## Dukeprincess

DC-Cutie said:


> *makes mental note to raid Duke's closet*





Greentea said:


> I'll be right behind you!



  You two are funny, because if you raid mine, I will be in yours too!


----------



## irene83

Hello, everyone. I'm new to the DVF thread, but I wanted to share this issie top I snagged off sales at 60% off. I used to buy a lot of DVF, but it got stale and I have been staying away for couple of years... but I think this top is beautiful


----------



## Greentea

irene83 said:


> Hello, everyone. I'm new to the DVF thread, but I wanted to share this issie top I snagged off sales at 60% off. I used to buy a lot of DVF, but it got stale and I have been staying away for couple of years... but I think this top is beautiful



I think it's beautiful, too! Nice work!


----------



## baysidebeauty

I'm going to have a heart attack


----------



## baysidebeauty

baysidebeauty said:


> I'm going to have a heart attack



I like this color even more than the Saks - I should cancel the Saks pre-order and get this one instead.  

(Oh who am I kidding...   :shame


----------



## megt10

irene83 said:


> Hello, everyone. I'm new to the DVF thread, but I wanted to share this issie top I snagged off sales at 60% off. I used to buy a lot of DVF, but it got stale and I have been staying away for couple of years... but I think this top is beautiful



Yes, it is gorgeous.


----------



## megt10

baysidebeauty said:


> I'm going to have a heart attack


Love this.


baysidebeauty said:


> I like this color even more than the Saks - I should cancel the Saks pre-order and get this one instead.
> 
> (Oh who am I kidding...   :shame



You are too funny.


----------



## LABAG

Beautiful!, but get both-they are different colors.........


----------



## LABAG

irene83 said:


> Hello, everyone. I'm new to the DVF thread, but I wanted to share this issie top I snagged off sales at 60% off. I used to buy a lot of DVF, but it got stale and I have been staying away for couple of years... but I think this top is beautiful



Love the blouse and color! So classy, WOULD LOOK AWESOME WITH A NICE BLAZER..........
Enjoy, and welcome back!


----------



## baysidebeauty

irene83 said:


> Hello, everyone. I'm new to the DVF thread, but I wanted to share this issie top I snagged off sales at 60% off. I used to buy a lot of DVF, but it got stale and I have been staying away for couple of years... but I think this top is beautiful



Great score!


----------



## AEGIS

Dukeprincess said:


> Summer comes early! Here's the Marlene in Shibori Giraffe print. It's a little big in the boobs, but I will have my seamstress work her magic.
> 
> (Excuse the messy bed, I am embarrassed )
> 
> 
> View attachment 2034458





gasp! i want! and would you mind sharing who your seamstress is over pm? i am looking for one in the area. thanks!


----------



## megt10

I have really been trying to be good and only purchase on sale but was looking at NAP and found this dress and went ahead and got it. 
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/332640

I also had a 200.00 gift card for NM so I got this from BG/no sales tax. I have been looking at this for awhile just love the color and print. I will wear this dress for Valentines Day I think and the one from NAP for my birthday.


----------



## baysidebeauty

megt10 said:


> I have really been trying to be good and only purchase on sale but was looking at NAP and found this dress and went ahead and got it.
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/332640
> 
> I also had a 200.00 gift card for NM so I got this from BG/no sales tax. I have been looking at this for awhile just love the color and print. I will wear this dress for Valentines Day I think and the one from NAP for my birthday.



Pretty!  The pink one is a perfect choice for you - the color will be very flattering with your coloring and great for spring


----------



## megt10

baysidebeauty said:


> Pretty!  The pink one is a perfect choice for you - the color will be very flattering with your coloring and great for spring



Thanks, I still want the purple dress you posted too and I have some Nordstrom notes


----------



## baysidebeauty

megt10 said:


> Thanks, I still want the purple dress you posted too and I have some Nordstrom notes



Me too!  DH got me a Nordies GC for Christmas  

I wonder if the purple one is a Julian or a Jeanne   The name says Jeanne, but when I zoomed in I noticed there is no collar and the sleeves aren't full length.  That happened one time with Bloomies, the pic was wrong but they sent the right dress that matched the description.   I much prefer Jeanne, I always feel like I'm falling out of my Julians, so I'm not sure what to do now that I stopped salivating and actually thought about it


----------



## Greentea

megt10 said:


> I have really been trying to be good and only purchase on sale but was looking at NAP and found this dress and went ahead and got it.
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/332640
> 
> I also had a 200.00 gift card for NM so I got this from BG/no sales tax. I have been looking at this for awhile just love the color and print. I will wear this dress for Valentines Day I think and the one from NAP for my birthday.



Perfect for Valentines Day! And everyone should get DVF for their bday!


----------



## CashmereSweater

baysidebeauty said:
			
		

> Me too!  DH got me a Nordies GC for Christmas
> 
> I wonder if the purple one is a Julian or a Jeanne   The name says Jeanne, but when I zoomed in I noticed there is no collar and the sleeves aren't full length.  That happened one time with Bloomies, the pic was wrong but they sent the right dress that matched the description.   I much prefer Jeanne, I always feel like I'm falling out of my Julians, so I'm not sure what to do now that I stopped salivating and actually thought about it



I know what you mean about the Julian. It's like it wraps much more "open" and wider across the chest. Frustrating! Anyone else go up a size to fix that?


----------



## sammix3

baysidebeauty said:


> I'm going to have a heart attack



Maybe you should get both


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> I have really been trying to be good and only purchase on sale but was looking at NAP and found this dress and went ahead and got it.
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/332640
> 
> I also had a 200.00 gift card for NM so I got this from BG/no sales tax. I have been looking at this for awhile just love the color and print. I will wear this dress for Valentines Day I think and the one from NAP for my birthday.



I love this print! I just wish it would come in the reina. 

I think this is the perfect dress for valentines day!


----------



## megt10

baysidebeauty said:


> Me too!  DH got me a Nordies GC for Christmas
> 
> I wonder if the purple one is a Julian or a Jeanne   The name says Jeanne, but when I zoomed in I noticed there is no collar and the sleeves aren't full length.  That happened one time with Bloomies, the pic was wrong but they sent the right dress that matched the description.   I much prefer Jeanne, I always feel like I'm falling out of my Julians, so I'm not sure what to do now that I stopped salivating and actually thought about it



It looks like the Julian to me. I agree I prefer the Jeanne for the same reason. With the Julian I need a cami so the I don't have any wardrobe malfunctions. Still for the right print I will add a cami and this is a gorgeous print. That is so awesome that you have a GC, I just got a 200.00 Nordstrom note in the mail. I went there today and added it to my GC so I now have about 750.00 to go shopping with on my birthday next month


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> Perfect for Valentines Day! And everyone should get DVF for their bday!


Thank Greentea. I agree DVF for birthdays! I just wish the dress you got came in a longer version. I so love it. I saw a wrap dress in this version, though it wasn't a Jeanne or Julian and not sure of the fit. Plus I don't think the print looked as nice in the wrap.


CashmereSweater said:


> I know what you mean about the Julian. It's like it wraps much more "open" and wider across the chest. Frustrating! Anyone else go up a size to fix that?


I have one Julian in a size up and that didn't help the gaping. The only thing that works for me is a cami or a super padded bra.


sammix3 said:


> I love this print! I just wish it would come in the reina.
> 
> I think this is the perfect dress for valentines day!


Thanks Sammi this dress has your name on it for sure. I wouldn't be surprised if it came out in the Reina.


----------



## MAGJES

megt10 said:


> I have really been trying to be good and only purchase on sale but was looking at NAP and found this dress and went ahead and got it.
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/332640
> 
> I also had a 200.00 gift card for NM so I got this from BG/no sales tax. I have been looking at this for awhile just love the color and print. I will wear this dress for Valentines Day I think and the one from NAP for my birthday.



Love this Fuchsia one. I recently placed an order but haven't received it yet. It will look great with your blonde hair.

Speaking of Valentine's Day....I have the lipstick (?) wrap dress - the one with the red lips on it. Too cheesy for VD?  I bought it on a whim and am considering a return.


----------



## baysidebeauty

MAGJES said:


> Speaking of Valentine's Day....I have the lipstick (?) wrap dress - the one with the red lips on it. Too cheesy for VD?  I bought it on a whim and am considering a return.



I don't know if I'd have the nerve to walk around in big red lips


----------



## MAGJES

baysidebeauty said:


> I don't know if I'd have the nerve to walk around in big red lips



I hear ya!


----------



## megt10

MAGJES said:


> Love this Fuchsia one. I recently placed an order but haven't received it yet. It will look great with your blonde hair.
> 
> Speaking of Valentine's Day....I have the lipstick (?) wrap dress - the one with the red lips on it. Too cheesy for VD?  I bought it on a whim and am considering a return.


Thanks Magjes. I really like this color on me and the print is nice too. As far as the DVF Lips dress it wouldn't be for me. 


baysidebeauty said:


> I don't know if I'd have the nerve to walk around in big red lips



Yeah that is kinda how I felt about this one and I do have a lot of nerve


----------



## Greentea

megt10 said:


> Thank Greentea. I agree DVF for birthdays! I just wish the dress you got came in a longer version. I so love it. I saw a wrap dress in this version, though it wasn't a Jeanne or Julian and not sure of the fit. Plus I don't think the print looked as nice in the wrap.



I saw that other wrap. I agree that it needs the flat line of the Ruri for the flames print. Have you tried the Ruri? It's quite a bit longer than the Reina.


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> I saw that other wrap. I agree that it needs the flat line of the Ruri for the flames print. Have you tried the Ruri? It's quite a bit longer than the Reina.



No, can you tell me the length?


----------



## Greentea

megt10 said:


> No, can you tell me the length?



Online it says it's 34". I can wear the Reina as a dress but it's not a perfectly comfortable length for me. The Ruri is perfect perfect! Try one!


----------



## AEGIS

megt10 said:


> I have really been trying to be good and only purchase on sale but was looking at NAP and found this dress and went ahead and got it.
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/332640
> 
> I also had a 200.00 gift card for NM so I got this from BG/no sales tax. I have been looking at this for awhile just love the color and print. I will wear this dress for Valentines Day I think and the one from NAP for my birthday.




whoa! the NAP one looks super edgy. I like


----------



## indi3r4

AEGIS said:


> whoa! the NAP one looks super edgy. I like



you and i both.. hmmmm


----------



## megt10

AEGIS said:


> whoa! the NAP one looks super edgy. I like



Yeah that's what I thought too which is why I want to wear it on my birthday if I like it irl. I may be getting old big I can still be edgy


----------



## megt10

Here is one I haven't worn in awhile. It is the Banker from a couple of years ago. I wore it to brunch and a play yesterday.


----------



## Greentea

megt10 said:


> Here is one I haven't worn in awhile. It is the Banker from a couple of years ago. I wore it to brunch and a play yesterday.



OOh! I loved this when it came out and love it now! It's all about black and white for spring so rock this baby!


----------



## MAGJES

I wanted to share my DVF prints!  The first one on the left is my favorite.


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> Here is one I haven't worn in awhile. It is the Banker from a couple of years ago. I wore it to brunch and a play yesterday.



I bet you were the best looking woman at both! 



MAGJES said:


> I wanted to share my DVF prints!  The first one on the left is my favorite.



Yes, I love the clouds print, but you've got a gorgeous collection!


----------



## regeens

MAGJES said:


> I wanted to share my DVF prints!  The first one on the left is my favorite.



Beautiful collection *magjes*. I love the cloud print too.


----------



## Greentea

MAGJES said:


> I wanted to share my DVF prints!  The first one on the left is my favorite.



They look so pretty together!


----------



## phiphi

MAGJES said:


> I wanted to share my DVF prints!  The first one on the left is my favorite.



sooo pretty!!!


----------



## LABAG

I love the blue color as well-so vibrant ,a bright blue!


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> OOh! I loved this when it came out and love it now! It's all about black and white for spring so rock this baby!


Thanks Greentea. 


MAGJES said:


> I wanted to share my DVF prints!  The first one on the left is my favorite.


Love them all, good thing too since I gave all of them except the red logo dress and orange/blue. Would love to see a pic of that


Dukeprincess said:


> I bet you were the best looking woman at both!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I love the clouds print, but you've got a gorgeous collection!



Thank you Duke for the kind comment.


----------



## baysidebeauty

MAGJES said:


> I wanted to share my DVF prints!  The first one on the left is my favorite.



Nice collection!  I have the blue Graphic Clouds print - such a happy one!


----------



## MAGJES

Dukeprincess said:


> Yes, I love the clouds print, but you've got a gorgeous collection!





regeens said:


> Beautiful collection *magjes*. I love the cloud print too.





Greentea said:


> They look so pretty together!





phiphi said:


> sooo pretty!!!





LABAG said:


> I love the blue color as well-so vibrant ,a bright blue!



Thanks ladies!


----------



## MAGJES

megt10;23852552

Love them all said:
			
		

> I'll post some shots of those in the morning for you. I really like the red logo print. It looks great with red shoes - flats or heels.
> I have one more print that I forgot to add in. My dd gave it to me last weekend.  It's not one that I would have probably picked out for myself since I usually go for color but I liked it once I tried it on.
> 
> 
> 
> baysidebeauty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice collection!  I have the blue Graphic Clouds print - such a happy one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a happy print  - I remember seeing it also on an episode of CSI!  The "dead" girl was wearing it.
Click to expand...


----------



## vintage2

I love this pink and white DVF dress and I wanted to see if any of ladies have this dress in this print? Is this bright pink or more subdued? 
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/DIANE-VON-FURSTENBERG-DVF-Jeanne-Brambles-WRAP-DRESS-12/87645613


----------



## baysidebeauty

MAGJES said:


> It is a happy print  - I remember seeing it also on an episode of CSI!  The "dead" girl was wearing it.



HAHA you know you're a DVF lover when you recognize the prints on TV   In a recent episode of Castle, Castle's mother was wearing the African Tulip wrap


----------



## vintage2

vintage2 said:


> I love this pink and white DVF dress and I wanted to see if any of ladies have this dress in this print? Is this bright pink or more subdued?
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/DIANE-VON-FURSTENBERG-DVF-Jeanne-Brambles-WRAP-DRESS-12/87645613




I know that at least 4 ladies on this thread have this beautiful dress and print. Please let me know what it looks like in real life? Thks


----------



## Dukeprincess

The Yazmine is now on sale!  (Didn't someone want this dress?)
http://www.dvf.com/Yazmine-Dress/D6350646N12,default,pd.html?dwvar_D6350646N12_color=BLKRD#


----------



## Greentea

Dukeprincess said:


> The Yazmine is now on sale!  (Didn't someone want this dress?)
> http://www.dvf.com/Yazmine-Dress/D6350646N12,default,pd.html?dwvar_D6350646N12_color=BLKRD#



Sammi!


----------



## sammix3

MAGJES said:


> I wanted to share my DVF prints!  The first one on the left is my favorite.



Love all the prints!



Dukeprincess said:


> The Yazmine is now on sale!  (Didn't someone want this dress?)
> http://www.dvf.com/Yazmine-Dress/D6350646N12,default,pd.html?dwvar_D6350646N12_color=BLKRD#





Greentea said:


> Sammi!



Yup it was me.    But I saw it in real life and I didn't like it


----------



## baysidebeauty

sammix3 said:


> Yup it was me.    But I saw it in real life and I didn't like it




Yea, that happens     I really wanted to get the Jeanne Green Leopard, and when I saw the print IRL - NO!


----------



## megt10

Did you ladies see there is a book on the DVF website called "Diane von Furstenberg and the Tale of the Empress's New Clothes (Fashion Fairytale 3)"? It looks really good, so I went to Amazon and found it for 8.29 new + shipping for a total of 12.28. I try not to open the DVF emails, but couldn't help it since it was the Valentines email and it had the dress that I just bought for Valentines Day on it. The dress arrived yesterday and is really pretty and I can't wait to wear it.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Off to work in my cheetah Bloom cardigan.


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> Did you ladies see there is a book on the DVF website called "Diane von Furstenberg and the Tale of the Empress's New Clothes (Fashion Fairytale 3)"? It looks really good, so I went to Amazon and found it for 8.29 new + shipping for a total of 12.28. I try not to open the DVF emails, but couldn't help it since it was the Valentines email and it had the dress that I just bought for Valentines Day on it. The dress arrived yesterday and is really pretty and I can't wait to wear it.



Aww I should buy that book for my niece.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Off to work in my cheetah Bloom cardigan.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2046113


I don't think I have ever seen this before Duke it is gorgeous and shows off your fabulous figure. I love your necklace with it too.


Dukeprincess said:


> Aww I should buy that book for my niece.


You can't go wrong for the price that is for sure. Apparently there are a few of these books by the author one for Christian Lacroix and another for Manolo Blahnik. I have been collecting fashion books for awhile and these look like they will be nice additions.


----------



## phiphi

Dukeprincess said:


> Off to work in my cheetah Bloom cardigan.
> 
> View attachment 2046113



simply stunning dear duke!


----------



## Greentea

Dukeprincess said:


> Off to work in my cheetah Bloom cardigan.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2046113



Look at your fabulous self! Love the ID necklace, too!


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> I don't think I have ever seen this before Duke it is gorgeous and shows off your fabulous figure. I love your necklace with it too.
> 
> You can't go wrong for the price that is for sure. Apparently there are a few of these books by the author one for Christian Lacroix and another for Manolo Blahnik. I have been collecting fashion books for awhile and these look like they will be nice additions.



Thank you, but my figure is getting a bit poochy!  I need to go back to my lean eating!  All of these dinners out with friends are having me pack on a few extra pounds.  I got this cardigan awhile back, but it's so busy, it conceals a lot of imperfections!  

I appreciate the compliments on the necklace, it's one of my favorite custom ones!



phiphi said:


> simply stunning dear duke!



Thank you, dear!  



Greentea said:


> Look at your fabulous self! Love the ID necklace, too!



You're so nice!  I love myself some monogram necklaces!  This one is Jennifer Zeuner.


----------



## baysidebeauty

Dukeprincess said:


> Off to work in my cheetah Bloom cardigan.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2046113



What pooch!?!  You look fantastic, woman!


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Thank you, but my figure is getting a bit poochy!  I need to go back to my lean eating!  All of these dinners out with friends are having me pack on a few extra pounds.  I got this cardigan awhile back, but it's so busy, it conceals a lot of imperfections!
> 
> I appreciate the compliments on the necklace, it's one of my favorite custom ones!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, dear!
> 
> 
> 
> You're so nice!  I love myself some monogram necklaces!  This one is Jennifer Zeuner.


I am not seeing any pooch either, but I do know what you mean about eating out and packing on the lbs. I need to break into the carrots, lol and join you on my lean eating program.


----------



## megt10

Today I wore a dress that I bought on eBay last year. It is my normal wrap size 4, but is a different style called the Dacha. It was too big last year. It fits now :shame: Anyway, I wore it with the Valentino shoes. I really like the style it has pockets and the skirt flairs out just a little.


----------



## beata-kelly

megt10 said:


> Today I wore a dress that I bought on eBay last year. It is my normal wrap size 4, but is a different style called the Dacha. It was too big last year. It fits now :shame: Anyway, I wore it with the Valentino shoes. I really like the style it has pockets and the skirt flairs out just a little.


you are looking great!


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Thank you, but my figure is getting a bit poochy!  I need to go back to my lean eating!  All of these dinners out with friends are having me pack on a few extra pounds.  I got this cardigan awhile back, but it's so busy, it conceals a lot of imperfections!
> 
> I appreciate the compliments on the necklace, it's one of my favorite custom ones!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, dear!
> 
> 
> 
> You're so nice!  I love myself some monogram necklaces!  This one is Jennifer Zeuner.





beata-kelly said:


> you are looking great!



Thank you so very much. I appreciate your kind comment.


----------



## sammix3

Dukeprincess said:


> Off to work in my cheetah Bloom cardigan.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2046113



Wow I love this cardigan on you! Usually I shy away from animal print clothing, but your outfit tells me it can be done!


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Today I wore a dress that I bought on eBay last year. It is my normal wrap size 4, but is a different style called the Dacha. It was too big last year. It fits now :shame: Anyway, I wore it with the Valentino shoes. I really like the style it has pockets and the skirt flairs out just a little.



This could be a great Valentine's outfit.  I'm loving all the pink


----------



## Greentea

megt10 said:


> Today I wore a dress that I bought on eBay last year. It is my normal wrap size 4, but is a different style called the Dacha. It was too big last year. It fits now :shame: Anyway, I wore it with the Valentino shoes. I really like the style it has pockets and the skirt flairs out just a little.



Beautiful!!! And I love, love love those Valentinos!!!!


----------



## sammix3

Tons of new arrivals on DVF.com.  I am loving all the new scarves!


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> This could be a great Valentine's outfit.  I'm loving all the pink


Thanks Sammi. I got the New Julian in the leopard leaves beet and I am going to wear that for Valentines Day. It is so pretty and I think you would love it too.


Greentea said:


> Beautiful!!! And I love, love love those Valentinos!!!!


Thanks Greentea. Valentino is my new addiction at least the Rockstud collection. Yesterday was the first time that I wore them and OMG could not have been more comfortable and easy to wear with such a low heel. I just used my NM gift card to get a pair in Poudre from BG. No sales tax . It will be interesting to see if they send the nude as the color that is stated or the black and beige that is pictured. Since I want both pairs whichever it is will be great.


sammix3 said:


> Tons of new arrivals on DVF.com.  I am loving all the new scarves!


I did not see this, I did not see this


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Thanks Sammi. I got the New Julian in the leopard leaves beet and I am going to wear that for Valentines Day. It is so pretty and I think you would love it too.
> 
> Thanks Greentea. Valentino is my new addiction at least the Rockstud collection. Yesterday was the first time that I wore them and OMG could not have been more comfortable and easy to wear with such a low heel. I just used my NM gift card to get a pair in Poudre from BG. No sales tax . It will be interesting to see if they send the nude as the color that is stated or the black and beige that is pictured. Since I want both pairs whichever it is will be great.
> 
> I did not see this, I did not see this



So which pieces do you like? 

I'm waiting for other retailers to carry it so I can see the entire scarf. I hate how dvf.com only shows it tied.


----------



## phiphi

megt10 said:


> Today I wore a dress that I bought on eBay last year. It is my normal wrap size 4, but is a different style called the Dacha. It was too big last year. It fits now :shame: Anyway, I wore it with the Valentino shoes. I really like the style it has pockets and the skirt flairs out just a little.



so pretty!



sammix3 said:


> Tons of new arrivals on DVF.com.  I am loving all the new scarves!



la la la i can't hear you :giggles:


----------



## sammix3

phiphi said:


> so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> la la la i can't hear you :giggles:



Oh you can run but you can't hide hehe


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> *la la la i can't hear you* :giggles:



Thanks Phiphi, I agree, I try not to look.


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> So which pieces do you like?
> 
> I'm waiting for other retailers to carry it so I can see the entire scarf. I hate how dvf.com only shows it tied.



I haven't looked but since you are asking maybe I should to be polite and give an opinion


----------



## Greentea

megt10 said:


> Thanks Sammi. I got the New Julian in the leopard leaves beet and I am going to wear that for Valentines Day. It is so pretty and I think you would love it too.
> 
> Thanks Greentea. Valentino is my new addiction at least the Rockstud collection. Yesterday was the first time that I wore them and OMG could not have been more comfortable and easy to wear with such a low heel. I just used my NM gift card to get a pair in Poudre from BG. No sales tax . It will be interesting to see if they send the nude as the color that is stated or the black and beige that is pictured. Since I want both pairs whichever it is will be great.
> 
> I did not see this, I did not see this



I want the nude kitten heels and the black flats! To die!


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> I want the nude kitten heels and the black flats! To die!



I don't know about the flats, but the kitten heels are just amazing.


----------



## Dukeprincess

baysidebeauty said:


> What pooch!?!  You look fantastic, woman!



Oh the pooch is there, he's hiding under the tiger!    But thank you for your sweet compliment.



megt10 said:


> I am not seeing any pooch either, but I do know what you mean about eating out and packing on the lbs. I need to break into the carrots, lol and join you on my lean eating program.



Yes, lean eating!  



megt10 said:


> Today I wore a dress that I bought on eBay last year. It is my normal wrap size 4, but is a different style called the Dacha. It was too big last year. It fits now :shame: Anyway, I wore it with the Valentino shoes. I really like the style it has pockets and the skirt flairs out just a little.



Okay, so I know this is the DVF thread, but man oh man I LOOOVE those Rockstuds!



sammix3 said:


> Wow I love this cardigan on you! Usually I shy away from animal print clothing, but your outfit tells me it can be done!



Yes, it can be!  Try it!  Thank you!


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> I haven't looked but since you are asking maybe I should to be polite and give an opinion



Haha yes you should


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Oh the pooch is there, he's hiding under the tiger!    But thank you for your sweet compliment.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, lean eating!
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so I know this is the DVF thread, but man oh man I LOOOVE those Rockstuds!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it can be!  Try it!  Thank you!


Thanks Duke, I do too. They would be perfect for you and walking through DC. Just saying 


sammix3 said:


> Haha yes you should


Ok, so I am polite  my new season favorites.
http://www.dvf.com/New-Della-Dress/D5265306F13,default,pd.html?dwvar_D5265306F13_color=SHASH#
http://www.dvf.com/New-Julian-Two-Dress/D5131001F13,default,pd.html?dwvar_D5131001F13_color=SCLNP#
http://www.dvf.com/Linda-Dress/D9456416F13,default,pd.html?dwvar_D9456416F13_color=SHCUN#
http://www.dvf.com/New-Julian-Two-D...01V13S_color=SFLBU&dwvar_D5131001V13S_size=0#
http://www.dvf.com/Valencia-Scarf/A1868092P13,default,pd.html?dwvar_A1868092P13_color=PECLV
http://www.dvf.com/Hanovar-Scarf/A2133630P13,default,pd.html?dwvar_A2133630P13_color=SHSKP#


----------



## Greentea

megt10 said:


> Thanks Duke, I do too. They would be perfect for you and walking through DC. Just saying
> 
> Ok, so I am polite  my new season favorites.
> http://www.dvf.com/New-Della-Dress/D5265306F13,default,pd.html?dwvar_D5265306F13_color=SHASH#
> http://www.dvf.com/New-Julian-Two-Dress/D5131001F13,default,pd.html?dwvar_D5131001F13_color=SCLNP#
> http://www.dvf.com/Linda-Dress/D9456416F13,default,pd.html?dwvar_D9456416F13_color=SHCUN#
> http://www.dvf.com/New-Julian-Two-D...01V13S_color=SFLBU&dwvar_D5131001V13S_size=0#
> http://www.dvf.com/Valencia-Scarf/A1868092P13,default,pd.html?dwvar_A1868092P13_color=PECLV
> http://www.dvf.com/Hanovar-Scarf/A2133630P13,default,pd.html?dwvar_A2133630P13_color=SHSKP#



yes to all! I'm dressed out but I want the scarves! Love!


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> yes to all! I'm dressed out but I want the scarves! Love!



I am dressed out too, what is your point  My short list though is the New Della, I love that print. Though I think that one needs to be tried on because of the boatneck cut. Usually that makes my shoulders, back and ribcage look even larger than they are. I think Stacy & ******* would tell me to go with a V-neck 

I do love most of her new stuff though, so I need to really think it through and wait for sales. I don't need anything. Of course, that has never stopped me before.

Did you see this scarf? I didn't add it since I have last years scarf in black and red. It is so fun and perfect for Valentines Day.
http://www.dvf.com/Valencia-Scarf/A1868092J13,default,pd.html?dwvar_A1868092J13_color=DOOLN#


----------



## daisy999

For the ladies that have multiple dresses of the same style, I am wondering if you see much variation in the lengths.  For instance, I had a Kye wrap dress that was 37" in length and another one 39" in length...same size, different patterns, no hemming.  Is this normal or is it possible these dresses shrink when laundered?  I looked up a number of auctions by randomly typing in a specific style name on a certain auction site and found a surprisingly large range of length measurements.  I realize that this may partially be from human error or how the length is measured (e.g. from the shoulder or from the top of the collar), although I feel that there was a significant range even taking that into account.
I had thought the average knee length wrap dress was about 40", give or take a bit depending on size.  Do some styles normally run shorter or longer than that (not counting the ones that are meant to be mini or short)?  Just trying to figure out if this is a natural variation thing I need to be looking out for, or whether it is something I'm doing to the dresses through laundering, etc.  Thanks!


----------



## Greentea

megt10 said:


> I am dressed out too, what is your point  My short list though is the New Della, I love that print. Though I think that one needs to be tried on because of the boatneck cut. Usually that makes my shoulders, back and ribcage look even larger than they are. I think Stacy & ******* would tell me to go with a V-neck
> 
> I do love most of her new stuff though, so I need to really think it through and wait for sales. I don't need anything. Of course, that has never stopped me before.
> 
> Did you see this scarf? I didn't add it since I have last years scarf in black and red. It is so fun and perfect for Valentines Day.
> http://www.dvf.com/Valencia-Scarf/A1868092J13,default,pd.html?dwvar_A1868092J13_color=DOOLN#


I know - that one is too cute! Can't decide which color to get!! Lovely lovely spring line!!


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Thanks Duke, I do too. They would be perfect for you and walking through DC. Just saying
> 
> Ok, so I am polite  my new season favorites.
> http://www.dvf.com/New-Della-Dress/D5265306F13,default,pd.html?dwvar_D5265306F13_color=SHASH#
> http://www.dvf.com/New-Julian-Two-Dress/D5131001F13,default,pd.html?dwvar_D5131001F13_color=SCLNP#
> http://www.dvf.com/Linda-Dress/D9456416F13,default,pd.html?dwvar_D9456416F13_color=SHCUN#
> http://www.dvf.com/New-Julian-Two-D...01V13S_color=SFLBU&dwvar_D5131001V13S_size=0#
> http://www.dvf.com/Valencia-Scarf/A1868092P13,default,pd.html?dwvar_A1868092P13_color=PECLV
> http://www.dvf.com/Hanovar-Scarf/A2133630P13,default,pd.html?dwvar_A2133630P13_color=SHSKP#



Wow Meg!  You are definitely being waaaay too polite and sharing lots :giggles:

I like those same scarves!  Maybe you should get them first and I can borrow them


----------



## sammix3

OMG.  Purple.  

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...stenberg&N=4294912394+306418048&bmUID=jOEmTuO


----------



## Dukeprincess

sammix3 said:


> OMG.  Purple.
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...stenberg&N=4294912394+306418048&bmUID=jOEmTuO



That's gorgeous!


----------



## Greentea

sammix3 said:


> OMG.  Purple.
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...stenberg&N=4294912394+306418048&bmUID=jOEmTuO



Ooooh!!!! I'm taking bets for the time it takes Sammi to run out and get this.....


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> Ooooh!!!! I'm taking bets for the time it takes Sammi to run out and get this.....



Think it is on the way already?


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Wow Meg!  You are definitely being waaaay too polite and sharing lots :giggles:
> 
> I like those same scarves!  Maybe you should get them first and I can borrow them



I am trying to hold off until something I love goes on sale. Pretty much the only way to justify another dress purchase. Will be wearing one new dress Valentines Day and the other new dress (which I totally love, btw) less than a week later for my birthday.


----------



## kt92

Hi - I'm new to this forum and I've just gotten into dvf dresses!  (Usually I'm in the handbag section). Was wondering if you could help me - I'm desperately in love with this dress but is it only at bloomie's??  I need it in a 12 or even could fit a 14, but can't find it anywhere!  What is this color way?  Thanks so much in advance!

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...448964&Quantity=1&seqNo=1&EXTRA_PARAMETER=BAG


----------



## LABAG

kt92 said:


> Hi - I'm new to this forum and I've just gotten into dvf dresses!  (Usually I'm in the handbag section). Was wondering if you could help me - I'm desperately in love with this dress but is it only at bloomie's??  I need it in a 12 or even could fit a 14, but can't find it anywhere!  What is this color way?  Thanks so much in advance!
> 
> http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...448964&Quantity=1&seqNo=1&EXTRA_PARAMETER=BAG



I wanted this dress as well and it never got in at the 12 or 14. Check SHOPBOP,they had it at one time.


----------



## kt92

oh, thank you!!!!  Bummer, I think they are out of my size as well....but I appreciate the tip!!!


----------



## sammix3

Greentea said:


> Ooooh!!!! I'm taking bets for the time it takes Sammi to run out and get this.....





megt10 said:


> Think it is on the way already?



Haha not yet since its on preorder with an estimated arrival date of 6/15. Way too long!


----------



## sammix3

Yay some of the new scarves are on shopbop and I want these two.


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Haha not yet since its on preorder with an estimated arrival date of 6/15. Way too long!


I agree. Keep an eye out though a lot of times they say something won't be available for months and then it arrives in a week or two.


sammix3 said:


> Yay some of the new scarves are on shopbop and I want these two.



They are both so pretty.


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> I agree. Keep an eye out though a lot of times they say something won't be available for months and then it arrives in a week or two.
> 
> 
> They are both so pretty.



Yeah I know! I hate that! It's like how did you get the estimated dates so off?


----------



## pbdb

I am major drooling over the new collection at the DVf site!!!
Have to choose my top 2 then get both mid-February. Can't wait!!!


----------



## AEGIS

megt10 said:


> Today I wore a dress that I bought on eBay last year. It is my normal wrap size 4, but is a different style called the Dacha. It was too big last year. It fits now :shame: Anyway, I wore it with the Valentino shoes. I really like the style it has pockets and the skirt flairs out just a little.





such a pretty and girly look.


----------



## Greentea

Spring is a winner! I am fine with staying away from dresses, as I have more than I can wear! But the scarves need to come home with me!!


----------



## pbdb

Can't say no to more dresses.
The prints are so incredibly wonderful, cannot resist but can control number of  buys....

About scarves, they are indeed pretty, but when it starts to get hot here, all you want to do is strip down, but still be a law-abiding, decent citizen.
Scarves will stick to my skin like glue. The humidity factor is the enemy over here.


----------



## sammix3

pbdb said:


> I am major drooling over the new collection at the DVf site!!!
> Have to choose my top 2 then get both mid-February. Can't wait!!!



Which ones are you planning on getting?


----------



## sammix3

Greentea said:


> Spring is a winner! I am fine with staying away from dresses, as I have more than I can wear! But the scarves need to come home with me!!



Yes I feel the same way! My list for clothing is not too long, just 2 Reinas, the plum Koto, and Zarita(still undecided about color). 

But the scarves!!! I know I want 3 of them already  I think the material DVF uses for spring/summer scarves are a lighter material so you won't get really hot from it.


----------



## pbdb

sammix3 said:


> Which ones are you planning on getting?



The Reina or Julian 2 in Scribble Lines and Spiral Ferns in Julian 2 in blue (how I wish in Reina in blue but DVf.com doesn't carry it) and  since cannot get the one from Saks in purple Reina.
Saks doesn't ship DVf to HK.

I already have the Ruri in flames print.


----------



## pbdb

sammix3 said:


> Yes I feel the same way! My list for clothing is not too long, just 2 Reinas, the plum Koto, and Zarita(still undecided about color).
> 
> But the scarves!!! I know I want 3 of them already  I think the material DVF uses for spring/summer scarves are a lighter material so you won't get really hot from it.



I have DVf scarves I bought from last year, the one with the leaves in blue/green and another one in floral print  in yellow/green and red/pink lips print all in silk chiffon-like material, very light-weight not hot but it gets really humid here that you don't want anything aound your neck, except your jewelry.


----------



## megt10

pbdb said:


> I am major drooling over the new collection at the DVf site!!!
> Have to choose my top 2 then get both mid-February. Can't wait!!!


You must post pics when you get them 


AEGIS said:


> such a pretty and girly look.



Thanks so much Aegis.


----------



## pbdb

megt10 said:


> You must post pics when you get them
> 
> 
> Thanks so much Aegis.



Will do!!
Next week, I can be more active in TPF, it's Chinese New Year holiday and kids are on holiday for  a week which means , I have no homework!!!!


----------



## sammix3

pbdb said:


> The Reina or Julian 2 in Scribble Lines and Spiral Ferns in Julian 2 in blue (how I wish in Reina in blue but DVf.com doesn't carry it) and  since cannot get the one from Saks in purple Reina.
> Saks doesn't ship DVf to HK.
> 
> I already have the Ruri in flames print.





pbdb said:


> I have DVf scarves I bought from last year, the one with the leaves in blue/green and another one in floral print  in yellow/green and red/pink lips print all in silk chiffon-like material, very light-weight not hot but it gets really humid here that you don't want anything aound your neck, except your jewelry.



Aww such a bummer that they do not ship to HK. Please show us your purchases once they arrive!

I'm from HK so I totally understand the humidity. That's why I prefer to visit during the winter time hehe.


----------



## megt10

pbdb said:


> Will do!!
> Next week, I can be more active in TPF, it's Chinese New Year holiday and kids are on holiday for  a week which means , I have no homework!!!!



Thats good, I always miss you when you aren't around. Does NM ship to you? If so they are having a Gift Card event that ends today. Might be a time to get a few things that you have been wanting. I am trying to be good but I do have 2 pairs of Valentino shoes in my cart. Trying to walk away until the event is over. Will see if I succeed. If I look at the DVF it will be all over


----------



## pbdb

megt10 said:


> Thats good, I always miss you when you aren't around. Does NM ship to you? If so they are having a Gift Card event that ends today. Might be a time to get a few things that you have been wanting. I am trying to be good but I do have 2 pairs of Valentino shoes in my cart. Trying to walk away until the event is over. Will see if I succeed. If I look at the DVF it will be all over



Hi *meg*, yes I know about this. I got an email from them but international orders don't apply. It says on the fine print.


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

Got this shirt a while ago. I have a sleeveless top in the same design in silk so assumed this would be silk, but it's a med weight synthetic fabric.


----------



## sammix3

Calling all purple fans out there...

Julian in Spiral Ferns Large Violet

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/diane-v...ress/3470271?origin=category&BaseUrl=Clothing


----------



## sammix3

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Got this shirt a while ago. I have a sleeveless top in the same design in silk so assumed this would be silk, but it's a med weight synthetic fabric.



What a pretty color!  I love your matching accessories too.


----------



## sammix3

Jeanne in Chain Link Violet

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Diane...ements%3D&eItemId=prod154560154&cmCat=product


----------



## baysidebeauty

sammix3 said:


> Calling all purple fans out there...
> 
> Julian in Spiral Ferns Large Violet
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/diane-v...ress/3470271?origin=category&BaseUrl=Clothing



So they actually changed it - I *thought* it was the Julian but it was originally listed as the Jeanne.

It is gorgeous and I want it!  But not in the Julian


----------



## baysidebeauty

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Got this shirt a while ago. I have a sleeveless top in the same design in silk so assumed this would be silk, but it's a med weight synthetic fabric.



I *love* that color!


----------



## pbdb

sammix3 said:


> Calling all purple fans out there...
> 
> Julian in Spiral Ferns Large Violet
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/diane-v...ress/3470271?origin=category&BaseUrl=Clothing



I preordered it together With the Scribble Lines in Reina!!!!
I stuck to my usual size 2 even if it says it "runs small so order one size up" since I am between 0 and 2 in the Julian style.


----------



## sammix3

pbdb said:


> I preordered it together With the Scribble Lines in Reina!!!!
> I stuck to my usual size 2 even if it says it "runs small so order one size up" since I am between 0 and 2 in the Julian style.



Yay congrats! I can't wait to get my Reinas too! They need o be available and run some kind of promotion soon! Or else I might just take the plunge and get them at full price.


----------



## pbdb

sammix3 said:


> Yay congrats! I can't wait to get my Reinas too! They need o be available and run some kind of promotion soon! Or else I might just take the plunge and get them at full price.



The shipping charges are quite high so am trying to cancel the Reina since Ican get it from another website with free shipping.
I have to pay full on the Violet since its only Nordstrom selling that style, not even DVF.com carries it?
Strange right..?

I cancelled the Reina so that's done.
Will wait for the promo for this then get it.
I really am wondering why one store would have one variation that is not found in another....


----------



## Dukeprincess

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Got this shirt a while ago. I have a sleeveless top in the same design in silk so assumed this would be silk, but it's a med weight synthetic fabric.



You look great and I love the shoes and accessories with it.


----------



## Greentea

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Got this shirt a while ago. I have a sleeveless top in the same design in silk so assumed this would be silk, but it's a med weight synthetic fabric.



I almost bought this in apricot awhile back -but spent too much on other stuff! This look great on you. Love your Oran sandals, too!!


----------



## megt10

pbdb said:


> Will do!!
> Next week, I can be more active in TPF, it's Chinese New Year holiday and kids are on holiday for  a week which means , I have no homework!!!!





pbdb said:


> Hi *meg*, yes I know about this. I got an email from them but international orders don't apply. It says on the fine print.



That is too bad. It probably saved you a lot of money. I was good and though I had things in my cart I didn't get them.


----------



## pbdb

megt10 said:


> That is too bad. It probably saved you a lot of money. I was good and though I had things in my cart I didn't get them.


----------



## Dukeprincess

New Koto Skirt Striped on sale for $150!

http://www.barneys.com/Diane-von-Fu...utm_medium=Shop It To Me&utm_campaign=Primary


----------



## Butterfly_77

unfortunately, this is the case for DVF. one can never be sure of the length until the dress arrives. I've seen a big variation in length from season to season as well as within the same season. Also, there is a variation in the tightness of the sleeves, especially in New Jeanne dresses 

This is quite annoying for me, as I cannot try on in a shop and always need to order online and due to tax and high shipping cost, cannot easily return the dresses...



daisy999 said:


> For the ladies that have multiple dresses of the same style, I am wondering if you see much variation in the lengths.  For instance, I had a Kye wrap dress that was 37" in length and another one 39" in length...same size, different patterns, no hemming.  Is this normal or is it possible these dresses shrink when laundered?  I looked up a number of auctions by randomly typing in a specific style name on a certain auction site and found a surprisingly large range of length measurements.  I realize that this may partially be from human error or how the length is measured (e.g. from the shoulder or from the top of the collar), although I feel that there was a significant range even taking that into account.
> I had thought the average knee length wrap dress was about 40", give or take a bit depending on size.  Do some styles normally run shorter or longer than that (not counting the ones that are meant to be mini or short)?  Just trying to figure out if this is a natural variation thing I need to be looking out for, or whether it is something I'm doing to the dresses through laundering, etc.  Thanks!


----------



## Butterfly_77

OMG 

I just ordered the blue one from DVF.com - but as chain link is one of my all time favorite prints, I might jump on this one too 

thanks for pointing it out, Sammi 



sammix3 said:


> Jeanne in Chain Link Violet
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Diane...ements%3D&eItemId=prod154560154&cmCat=product


----------



## daisy999

Butterfly_77 said:


> unfortunately, this is the case for DVF. one can never be sure of the length until the dress arrives. I've seen a big variation in length from season to season as well as within the same season. Also, there is a variation in the tightness of the sleeves, especially in New Jeanne dresses
> 
> This is quite annoying for me, as I cannot try on in a shop and always need to order online and due to tax and high shipping cost, cannot easily return the dresses...



Thanks! ...but boo, that stinks.  I don't have many of her sleeved dresses, so I haven't noticed the difference in sleeve tightness, though that sounds even worse of a problem than the length.  I wish she would be more consistent, at least across each style (how hard can that be?).  I'm glad that it's not just me, and that this isn't an issue with laundering or something I'm doing.


----------



## kt92

LABAG said:


> I wanted this dress as well and it never got in at the 12 or 14. Check SHOPBOP,they had it at one time.




omg, guess what?  i had called DVF to inquire about this dress a few times and referred them to the one on Bloomies in the grey colorway...and they got back to me that they had made some sort of mistake in the colorway on the website and it's now their site for sale!!!!  SO excited as i think the dress is gorgeous in grey - just ordered it!  thought you'd like to know!


----------



## TMA

DVF Jeanne 2 for wedding?


 Can one wear this to a wedding? Don't really feel like buying a dress for the wedding so thinking of shopping my wardrobe.


----------



## MAGJES

TMA said:


> DVF Jeanne 2 for wedding?
> 
> 
> Can one wear this to a wedding? Don't really feel like buying a dress for the wedding so thinking of shopping my wardrobe.



I wore a black print Jeanne 2 to a wedding in the past with colorful shoes.  The wedding was pretty casual and small though.


----------



## MAGJES

I'm not feeling the new spiral print at all.  

Love this fade print though.
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...extualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=0


----------



## Princess Pink

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Got this shirt a while ago. I have a sleeveless top in the same design in silk so assumed this would be silk, but it's a med weight synthetic fabric.




I have this exact blouse too, gorgeous design & color but don't you find the creasing after only a short time wearing too much?? So annoying as otherwise it would be 100% fabulous!


----------



## Greentea

TMA said:


> DVF Jeanne 2 for wedding?
> 
> 
> Can one wear this to a wedding? Don't really feel like buying a dress for the wedding so thinking of shopping my wardrobe.



I wore one in navy with the mint leaves with nude pumps - perfect for a wedding


----------



## LABAG

Greentea said:


> I wore one in navy with the mint leaves with nude pumps - perfect for a wedding



Greentea so funny, 
I wore the navy with mint leaves and nude pumps to a wedding as well-it was perfect. The wedding was at an old southern home and my daughter was a bridesmaid and she said I looked great!
Also wore the black with pink flowers at another evening wedding with black pumps and it was perfect as well! I think some of the patterns are more 'dressy' and others more causal, go to a  baby or bridal shower, church, out with hubby. 
Whatever you feel comfy in.


----------



## LABAG

I m wearing the orchid swirl to an afternoon wedding reception outdoors with nude pumps next month--


----------



## baysidebeauty

http://www.dvf.com/New-Jeanne-Two-Dress/D5130001F13,default,pd.html?dwvar_D5130001F13_color=SHBLN&dwvar_D5130001F13_size=0#

I cancelled my Reina pre-order and got this print in the Jeanne instead - arrived today from Shopbop and I love it!


----------



## rcy

baysidebeauty said:


> http://www.dvf.com/New-Jeanne-Two-Dress/D5130001F13,default,pd.html?dwvar_D5130001F13_color=SHBLN&dwvar_D5130001F13_size=0#
> 
> I cancelled my Reina pre-order and got this print in the Jeanne instead - arrived today from Shopbop and I love it!



:useless:


----------



## baysidebeauty

TMA said:


> DVF Jeanne 2 for wedding?
> 
> 
> Can one wear this to a wedding? Don't really feel like buying a dress for the wedding so thinking of shopping my wardrobe.



Sure, why not?  Pick a print that has a dressier feel opposed to a casual or business vibe and throw on some great heels and jewelry and you're good to go!


----------



## baysidebeauty

rcy said:


> :useless:




HAHA I just got it, it's all full of wrinkles - have to get it dry cleaned and pressed still!  But I put it on and BAM!  That print is so me!


----------



## baysidebeauty

LABAG said:


> Greentea so funny,
> I wore the navy with mint leaves and nude pumps to a wedding as well-it was perfect. The wedding was at an old southern home and my daughter was a bridesmaid and she said I looked great!
> Also wore the black with pink flowers at another evening wedding with black pumps and it was perfect as well! I think some of the patterns are more 'dressy' and others more causal, go to a  baby or bridal shower, church, out with hubby.
> Whatever you feel comfy in.



I have that navy/mint leaves print and love it - so pretty and feminine, I definitely can see that at a wedding


----------



## baysidebeauty

pbdb said:


> The shipping charges are quite high so am trying to cancel the Reina since Ican get it from another website with free shipping.
> I have to pay full on the Violet since its only Nordstrom selling that style, not even DVF.com carries it?
> Strange right..?




Bloomingdale's has the Julian in the violet 


Spiral Ferns Violet


----------



## baysidebeauty

Butterfly_77 said:


> unfortunately, this is the case for DVF. one can never be sure of the length until the dress arrives. I've seen a big variation in length from season to season as well as within the same season. Also, there is a variation in the tightness of the sleeves, especially in New Jeanne dresses
> 
> This is quite annoying for me, as I cannot try on in a shop and always need to order online and due to tax and high shipping cost, cannot easily return the dresses...




Agreed - it's annoying.  Plus, a lot of the non-wraps are just too short - I'm too old and too fat to be showing mid-thigh.  I don't mind having something lengthened, but often there just isn't enough fabric, so there's not even that option


----------



## AEGIS

MAGJES said:


> I'm not feeling the new spiral print at all.
> 
> Love this fade print though.
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...extualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=0




that's gorgeous....wish the ombre was opposite


----------



## pbdb

Ooohhhhh,  I am so getting the Medium Blue leopard in New Julian 2.
Just love deep navy and white.
The Reina in Scribble Lines can wait....until it goes on sale !!!


----------



## pbdb

baysidebeauty said:


> Bloomingdale's has the Julian in the violet
> 
> 
> Spiral Ferns Violet



Oh yes, I also saw that. Thanks for the lead as well!,
But Nordie's has better prices even with high shipping charges.
So I preordered it already from them!!


----------



## megt10

baysidebeauty said:


> Bloomingdale's has the Julian in the violet
> 
> 
> Spiral Ferns Violet



I love that one.


----------



## megt10

baysidebeauty said:


> Agreed - it's annoying.  Plus, a lot of the non-wraps are just too short - I'm too old and too fat to be showing mid-thigh.  I don't mind having something lengthened, but often there just isn't enough fabric, so there's not even that option



Oh yeah, totally agree about the length of so many of her dresses. I wish that she would leave about 5" of extra fabric in her styles like the Reina so that it would be an option to let it down. It is too bad since these are some of my favorite styles.


----------



## rcy

baysidebeauty said:


> HAHA I just got it, it's all full of wrinkles - have to get it dry cleaned and pressed still!  But I put it on and BAM!  That print is so me!



can't wait to see it! i love seeing the new prints on y'all!


----------



## baysidebeauty

pbdb said:


> Oh yes, I also saw that. Thanks for the lead as well!,
> But Nordie's has better prices even with high shipping charges.
> So I preordered it already from them!!



Keep your eye out for Bloomies coupons and sales, though - they often run 10-20% sales or will do temporary markdowns.


----------



## Butterfly_77

yeah, I totally agree on the Reina. I love the style but its way to short 



megt10 said:


> Oh yeah, totally agree about the length of so many of her dresses. I wish that she would leave about 5" of extra fabric in her styles like the Reina so that it would be an option to let it down. It is too bad since these are some of my favorite styles.


----------



## sammix3

Butterfly_77 said:


> yeah, I totally agree on the Reina. I love the style but its way to short



That's my favorite style! I think it's because I'm so short


----------



## *MJ*

Butterfly_77 said:


> yeah, I totally agree on the Reina. I love the style but its way to short



Agreed...love the Reina, but at 5' 9" it is more like a tunic on me than a dress.


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> yeah, I totally agree on the Reina. I love the style but its way to short


I know, it is such an awesome style.


*MJ* said:


> Agreed...love the Reina, but at 5' 9" it is more like a tunic on me than a dress.



I do have one Reina that I bought from Rue before I knew how short they were. I do wear it as a top.


----------



## mnl

Wore Reina in little leaves out to dinner last night


----------



## *MJ*

mnl said:


> Wore Reina in little leaves out to dinner last night
> 
> http://s1126.photobucket.com/albums...1-BB35-DBD57F6A0932-4828-000009549908C273.jpg



Very pretty!!


----------



## baysidebeauty

mnl said:


> Wore Reina in little leaves out to dinner last night



Great color!


----------



## baysidebeauty

Went shopping today and saw the Fern Leaf Spiral prints in the purple and the green - the colors are vibrant and *gorgeous*!  The green looks light on my monitor but the pic color looks nothing like the actual color, it is a rich, deepish blue-green, just a stunning color.


----------



## pbdb

Such a happy and attractive color, you look great!!




mnl said:


> Wore Reina in little leaves out to dinner last night


----------



## pbdb

baysidebeauty said:


> Went shopping today and saw the Fern Leaf Spiral prints in the purple and the green - the colors are vibrant and *gorgeous*!  The green looks light on my monitor but the pic color looks nothing like the actual color, it is a rich, deepish blue-green, just a stunning color.



Wow, now this is quite reassuring.
Now can't wait to get mine in purple!!


----------



## megt10

mnl said:


> Wore Reina in little leaves out to dinner last night



You look so pretty in the dress. I love the color.


----------



## Dukeprincess

mnl said:


> Wore Reina in little leaves out to dinner last night



This looks great on you!


----------



## sammix3

baysidebeauty said:


> Went shopping today and saw the Fern Leaf Spiral prints in the purple and the green - the colors are vibrant and *gorgeous*!  The green looks light on my monitor but the pic color looks nothing like the actual color, it is a rich, deepish blue-green, just a stunning color.



Omg where did you see it?


----------



## sammix3

mnl said:


> Wore Reina in little leaves out to dinner last night



Cute!


----------



## baysidebeauty

sammix3 said:


> Omg where did you see it?



Saks


----------



## sammix3

baysidebeauty said:


> Saks



Was the purple chain link reina available?


----------



## mnl

Thanks everyone!


----------



## baysidebeauty

sammix3 said:


> Was the purple chain link reina available?



Gosh, I don't remember - there was a chain link Reina and Jeanne but I don't remember which was in blue and which was in purple


----------



## sammix3

baysidebeauty said:


> Gosh, I don't remember - there was a chain link Reina and Jeanne but I don't remember which was in blue and which was in purple



I guess I gotta go check it out


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

Princess Pink said:


> I have this exact blouse too, gorgeous design & color but don't you find the creasing after only a short time wearing too much?? So annoying as otherwise it would be 100% fabulous!



hmmm I haven't noticed. I only wore it for a few hours though.


----------



## LABAG

I havent heard from my DVF LADIESin a few days. Any new selections and pics please


----------



## Dukeprincess

LABAG said:


> I havent heard from my DVF LADIESin a few days. Any new selections and pics please



I just purchased the DVF Yokoe boots from The Outnet 50% off.  Let's hope they fit.


----------



## AEGIS

mnl said:


> Wore Reina in little leaves out to dinner last night




oh i love how you styled this!


----------



## megt10

LABAG said:


> I havent heard from my DVF LADIESin a few days. Any new selections and pics please



Wearing my New Julian tonight will post a pic later. Here it is. Leopard Leaves Beet.


----------



## pbdb

megt10 said:


> Wearing my New Julian tonight will post a pic later. Here it is. Leopard Leaves Beet.



Picture perfect *meg*!!!
Love this color on you!!
You look best in feminine colors!!!
Woohoo!!! Advance happy birthday dearest!!


----------



## pbdb

Dukeprincess said:


> I just purchased the DVF Yokoe boots from The Outnet 50% off.  Let's hope they fit.



Waiting on Stone Leopard in Navy in New Julian Two style, Large Spiral fern in Violet in Julian. two, and contemplating the Reina in Sribble Lines placement.
Shopbop is fast running out on them so am pressured  to get one!!!!

Size 0 in Reina fits me as well so am thinking maybe size down in Reina?? But Shopbop has no more size 0,  only 2.....
And keep size 2 in Julian / Jeanne  since I don't want any peek-a-boo moments.


----------



## baysidebeauty

megt10 said:


> Wearing my New Julian tonight will post a pic later. Here it is. Leopard Leaves Beet.



Beautiful color on you - you look great!


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> I just purchased the DVF Yokoe boots from The Outnet 50% off.  Let's hope they fit.



Oh I hope so. Can't wait too see them!


----------



## megt10

pbdb said:


> Picture perfect *meg*!!!
> Love this color on you!!
> You look best in feminine colors!!!
> Woohoo!!! Advance happy birthday dearest!!


Thank you so much PBDB, I do love the feminine colors the best. 


pbdb said:


> Waiting on Stone Leopard in Navy in New Julian Two style, Large Spiral fern in Violet in Julian. two, and contemplating the Reina in Sribble Lines placement.
> Shopbop is fast running out on them so am pressured  to get one!!!!
> 
> Size 0 in Reina fits me as well so am thinking maybe size down in Reina?? But Shopbop has no more size 0,  only 2.....
> And keep size 2 in Julian / Jeanne  since I don't want any peek-a-boo moments.


Oh yeah, you got the DVF fever bad! Can't wait to see them on you. Try the 2 if you can't get the 0. 


baysidebeauty said:


> Beautiful color on you - you look great!


Thank you Bayside. I love this color.


----------



## TMA

LABAG said:


> Greentea so funny,
> I wore the navy with mint leaves and nude pumps to a wedding as well-it was perfect. The wedding was at an old southern home and my daughter was a bridesmaid and she said I looked great!
> Also wore the black with pink flowers at another evening wedding with black pumps and it was perfect as well! I think some of the patterns are more 'dressy' and others more causal, go to a  baby or bridal shower, church, out with hubby.
> Whatever you feel comfy in.



Thanks, ladies. I think I just might go for it.


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Wearing my New Julian tonight will post a pic later. Here it is. Leopard Leaves Beet.


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


>



Thanks Sammi, I could totally see you in this dress.


----------



## Greentea

megt10 said:


> Wearing my New Julian tonight will post a pic later. Here it is. Leopard Leaves Beet.



Love this color on you! So pretty with your blond hair - have fun!


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> Love this color on you! So pretty with your blond hair - have fun!



Thank you so much Greentea. I am wearing my Alexa today since the weather is so beautiful. Looks like a DVF weekend.


----------



## megt10

Wore the Alexa dress today.


----------



## LABAG

sO PRETTY MEG-AND SPRINGY


----------



## HHPmom

megt10 said:


> Wore the Alexa dress today.



Meg,
I have not seen any dress that doesn't look good on you. You are the perfect DVF model.


----------



## megt10

LABAG said:


> sO PRETTY MEG-AND SPRINGY


Thank you so much LA. It was about 80 degrees here today. It was perfect for the weather. 


HHPmom said:


> Meg,
> I have not seen any dress that doesn't look good on you. You are the perfect DVF model.



Aww, thank you so very much for your really kind comment.


----------



## LovesYSL

My most recent DVF purchases were the Ahiga Bis sweater at the Nordstrom Rack- marked down from $300 something to $99 and then I got an additional percentage off so the grand total was $77.
The other most recent buy was the Reagan blouse at Nordies. I bought the black one, love it!


----------



## jp_536

HHPmom said:


> Meg,
> I have not seen any dress that doesn't look good on you. You are the perfect DVF model.



So true so true!!!


----------



## megt10

jp_536 said:


> So true so true!!!



Thank you JP.


----------



## baysidebeauty

megt10 said:


> Wore the Alexa dress today.


----------



## megt10

baysidebeauty said:


>



Thanks so much Bayside.


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Wore the Alexa dress today.



I agree! You are the perfect DVF model!


----------



## mnl

AEGIS said:


> oh i love how you styled this!



Thanks Aegis !


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> I agree! You are the perfect DVF model!



Thank you Sammi. You are very kind .


----------



## megt10

Last of my DVF weekend wear. Went to an early birthday celebration today. I wore my New Julian Vine Placement.


----------



## pbdb

megt10 said:


> Last of my DVF weekend wear. Went to an early birthday celebration today. I wore my New Julian Vine Placement.



Another winner *Meg*!!
Stunning as always!!!!


----------



## pbdb

Just received my Large Spiral Fern in Purple in New Julian.
Beautiful purple!!  Love it!!!!  The print makes me feel giddy and the color, really makes me smile!!!

Just realized when I get DVf dresses in Black/ white, my reaction is not as happy as when I open the box and see bright colors In a DVf dress.
So from now on I stick to happy colors in DVf and if I would like solid colors or black/white combo, I should go for other brands instead.
DVf is really best appreciated when the color combo pops!!!


----------



## baysidebeauty

megt10 said:


> Last of my DVF weekend wear. Went to an early birthday celebration today. I wore my New Julian Vine Placement.



Is there nothing you don't look beautiful in!?


----------



## baysidebeauty

pbdb said:


> Just received my Large Spiral Fern in Purple in New Julian.
> Beautiful purple!!  Love it!!!!  The print makes me feel giddy and the color, really makes me smile!!!
> 
> Just realized when I get DVf dresses in Black/ white, my reaction is not as happy as when I open the box and see bright colors In a DVf dress.
> So from now on I stick to happy colors in DVf and if I would like solid colors or black/white combo, I should go for other brands instead.
> DVf is really best appreciated when the color combo pops!!!



Yes, that purple is stunning!  I so wish it came in the Jeanne.   

Funny, I love black & white combo and feel most comfortable in B&W


----------



## pbdb

baysidebeauty said:


> Yes, that purple is stunning!  I so wish it came in the Jeanne.
> 
> Funny, I love black & white combo and feel most comfortable in B&W



I really love black, and b/w combo but I just feel I like more colors when wearing DVF.
Must be my age now.
When I was younger, my whole wardrobe consisted of dark blues and blacks and now nearing mid-40's, I need color.


----------



## LABAG

I love it all! and thas the beauty of DVF
Some days Im feeling 'fat' and tend to gravitate torward my black prints and other skinny days its  LOTS of color......
My recent fav is the large orchird swirl-love it!
Congrats Meg on your choice -very classic, and the violet julian pbdb-loving purple these days!~


----------



## megt10

pbdb said:


> Another winner *Meg*!!
> Stunning as always!!!!


Thank you PBDB. I really love the pattern on this dress.


pbdb said:


> Just received my Large Spiral Fern in Purple in New Julian.
> Beautiful purple!!  Love it!!!!  The print makes me feel giddy and the color, really makes me smile!!!
> 
> Just realized when I get DVf dresses in Black/ white, my reaction is not as happy as when I open the box and see bright colors In a DVf dress.
> So from now on I stick to happy colors in DVf and if I would like solid colors or black/white combo, I should go for other brands instead.
> DVf is really best appreciated when the color combo pops!!!


LOL, you have been infected by DVF color  I can't wait to see your new dress. 


baysidebeauty said:


> Is there nothing you don't look beautiful in!?


Aw, thank you for such a nice comment Bayside.


baysidebeauty said:


> Yes, that purple is stunning!  I so wish it came in the Jeanne.
> 
> Funny, I love black & white combo and feel most comfortable in B&W


I really love her black & white combos too. They are always interesting in the pattern and black and white is just chic.


LABAG said:


> I love it all! and thas the beauty of DVF
> Some days Im feeling 'fat' and tend to gravitate torward my black prints and other skinny days its  LOTS of color......
> My recent fav is the large orchird swirl-love it!
> Congrats Meg on your choice -very classic, and the violet julian pbdb-loving purple these days!~



Thanks LA, I know what you mean about those fat days. I go for black on those days too. Though I think the wrap dress hides a multitude of sins. I may be wearing them exclusively until I get back to a healthy eating program.


----------



## LABAG

megt10 said:


> Thank you PBDB. I really love the pattern on this dress.
> 
> LOL, you have been infected by DVF color  I can't wait to see your new dress.
> 
> Aw, thank you for such a nice comment Bayside.
> 
> I really love her black & white combos too. They are always interesting in the pattern and black and white is just chic.
> 
> 
> Thanks LA, I know what you mean about those fat days. I go for black on those days too. Though I think the wrap dress hides a multitude of sins. I may be wearing them exclusively until I get back to a healthy eating program.



Meg, didnt mean to imply you were fat-definitely NOT, I was speaking of myself.I always take hints from you, as you are a wonderful dresser, love your accessories as well!


----------



## megt10

LABAG said:


> Meg, didn't mean to imply you were fat-definitely NOT, I was speaking of myself.I always take hints from you, as you are a wonderful dresser, love your accessories as well!



I didn't think you were implying that LA, lol. I was speaking just for me. I have put on more weight than I care to admit and wearing a lot of black and wrap dresses has helped me feel ok until I get it off. I have to say though that the New Julian fits me better with the 8 lbs. I have put on. It is my normal size 4, but the top part fits better and there isn't the gap that always use to be there. Of course, the skirt area doesn't close as well. Guess you can't have everything


----------



## LABAG

thanks Meg-I really do luv your pics and your clothes and your fantastic closet-keep it coming........


----------



## Butterfly_77

you're looking gorgeous, meg!!

happy to be your dress twin 



megt10 said:


> Wearing my New Julian tonight will post a pic later. Here it is. Leopard Leaves Beet.


----------



## Butterfly_77

Sammi, I ordered the purple chain link print and OMG, the purple is sooo nice! I  try to snap a pic in the next couple of days. 



sammix3 said:


> Was the purple chain link reina available?


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> you're looking gorgeous, meg!!
> 
> happy to be your dress twin


Thank Butterfly.


Butterfly_77 said:


> Sammi, I ordered the purple chain link print and OMG, the purple is sooo nice! I  try to snap a pic in the next couple of days.



Oh please do! I am dying to see this print on you. I may need it, please enable me


----------



## pbdb

megt10 said:


> Last of my DVF weekend wear. Went to an early birthday celebration today. I wore my New Julian Vine Placement.



It's your fault *meg*!!
I just bought this dress NOW!!!
Love the black/white/green combo.
Just beautiful!!!!
And the pattern?? Gorgeous,!!!!!!,


----------



## pbdb

I am down to 103-105 lbs. hope the wrap dress in size 2 is a good fit.
I think maybe I can go down to a size 0 but Better top is secure.


----------



## megt10

pbdb said:


> It's your fault *meg*!!
> I just bought this dress NOW!!!
> Love the black/white/green combo.
> Just beautiful!!!!
> And the pattern?? Gorgeous,!!!!!!,


LOL, you will love it! It really is pretty and looks great with a moto too 


pbdb said:


> I am down to 103-105 lbs. hope the wrap dress in size 2 is a good fit.
> I think maybe I can go down to a size 0 but Better top is secure.


You probably could do a 0, but I am sure the 2 will also be fine. I can't wait to see it on you.


----------



## baysidebeauty

Received my New Jeanne in Spiral Ferns Green today - the color is stunning!  

(Meg - I can so see you in this color  )


----------



## LABAG

baysidebeauty said:


> received my new jeanne in spiral ferns green today - the color is stunning!
> 
> (meg - i can so see you in this color  )



please show us!!


----------



## baysidebeauty

I tried to snap a pic but the color looked blue - not what the actual color looks like.  I thought the color would be a light aqua green based on on-line pics, but  definitely not light color.  It is a vibrant blue-green.  Just trust me - it's gorgeous


----------



## pbdb

I took a pic of my recent buys (Vine Placement still in transit) but couldn't capture the true violet color of the Julian II Large spiral fern.


----------



## LABAG

Congrats luv them all! im thinking of the violet or green spiral myself.I also luv the new chain link colors that are in-decisions , decisions.........


----------



## Greentea

pbdb said:


> I took a pic of my recent buys (Vine Placement still in transit) but couldn't capture the true violet color of the Julian II Large spiral fern.



Nice! I have that ruri, too! Love it!


----------



## AEGIS

i hope to wear some DVF during Fashion Law Week so hopefully i have pics! i haven't gotten a chance to wear some dvf in awhile.


----------



## AEGIS

megt10 said:


> Last of my DVF weekend wear. Went to an early birthday celebration today. I wore my New Julian Vine Placement.




I like this unexpected look from you! Typically you match. I like how you don't with this look.


----------



## megt10

baysidebeauty said:


> Received my New Jeanne in Spiral Ferns Green today - the color is stunning!
> 
> (Meg - I can so see you in this color  )


I saw it on Wednesday and it is gorgeous. I ended up ordering the purple and added the green to my short list.


pbdb said:


> I took a pic of my recent buys (Vine Placement still in transit) but couldn't capture the true violet color of the Julian II Large spiral fern.


Love your recent buys PBDB. We are going to be dress twins I just ordered the purple from Nordstrom.


AEGIS said:


> I like this unexpected look from you! Typically you match. I like how you don't with this look.



Thanks so much Aegis. I was going to be doing a lot of walking so wanted to go with comfy shoes. They went nicely without matching.


----------



## kt92

Hi - I had a question for anyone who owns an achelle - do you have it in the same size as a Jeanne or Julian?  I just got an Achelle, and while a Jeanne in 12 fits me perfectly, the Achelle is a bit loose...but the shoulders are great.  If I get a 10, would it be too snug otherwise?  Is it supposed to fit with room to spare?  I fit a 12 in reina really well, but it's just too short...the achelle has about another inch or so, and that makes a huge difference.  Any thoughts would be appreciated!


----------



## Dukeprincess

kt92 said:


> Hi - I had a question for anyone who owns an achelle - do you have it in the same size as a Jeanne or Julian?  I just got an Achelle, and while a Jeanne in 12 fits me perfectly, the Achelle is a bit loose...but the shoulders are great.  If I get a 10, would it be too snug otherwise?  Is it supposed to fit with room to spare?  I fit a 12 in reina really well, but it's just too short...the achelle has about another inch or so, and that makes a huge difference.  Any thoughts would be appreciated!



My Achelle is loose as well. The arms are not tight on mine and I went a size down. I think it's a generous cut. Hope this helps.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Sorry I've been a bit MIA, but work has been intense. I finally wore some DVF to run errands in the rain. Old favorite - The Financier!

Keep posting ladies! You all look gorgeous in your DVF!


----------



## baysidebeauty

kt92 said:


> Hi - I had a question for anyone who owns an achelle - do you have it in the same size as a Jeanne or Julian?  I just got an Achelle, and while a Jeanne in 12 fits me perfectly, the Achelle is a bit loose...but the shoulders are great.  If I get a 10, would it be too snug otherwise?  Is it supposed to fit with room to spare?  I fit a 12 in reina really well, but it's just too short...the achelle has about another inch or so, and that makes a huge difference.  Any thoughts would be appreciated!



I went 1 size down; 2 sizes down also would have worked except the shoulders/upper arms would have been a tad too snug.  The Achelle is supposed to fit loose.


----------



## kt92

Thanks so much!  I just got it in cable squares and I love the pattern with little bits of pink thrown in...I'll re-order it in a smaller size and compare them - I think the 12 is just a bit too roomy and could be more streamlined...


----------



## LABAG

kt92 said:


> Thanks so much!  I just got it in cable squares and I love the pattern with little bits of pink thrown in...I'll re-order it in a smaller size and compare them - I think the 12 is just a bit too roomy and could be more streamlined...



I love this print-i got it in the New Julian-it looks more coral to me, iM LOOKING FOR SOME SHOES LIKE IT.
ENJOY!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Someone please buy this Abigail, since I cannot. (too big for me)  

http://www.theoutnet.com/product/353344


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Sorry I've been a bit MIA, but work has been intense. I finally wore some DVF to run errands in the rain. Old favorite - The Financier!
> 
> Keep posting ladies! You all look gorgeous in your DVF!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2080724



One of my favorites. Glad you are back.


----------



## pbdb

I also got mine from Nordies!!
Haven't worn anything yet.
Still trying to fully recover physically and emotionally.
Been through a lot in December '12  and Jan. 



megt10 said:


> I saw it on Wednesday and it is gorgeous. I ended up ordering the purple and added the green to my short list.
> 
> Love your recent buys PBDB. We are going to be dress twins I just ordered the purple from Nordstrom.
> 
> 
> Thanks so much Aegis. I was going to be doing a lot of walking so wanted to go with comfy shoes. They went nicely without matching.


----------



## pbdb

Dukeprincess said:


> Sorry I've been a bit MIA, but work has been intense. I finally wore some DVF to run errands in the rain. Old favorite - The Financier!
> 
> Keep posting ladies! You all look gorgeous in your DVF!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2080724



Really cool outfit!!


----------



## kt92

Sorry, another question from the DVF noob! 
What is the difference in fit between the New Jeanne, and the New Jeanne TWO?  I've noticed all my dresses are New Jeanne TWO but there are some called just plain "new Jeanne".  Are they really very different?  

I really appreciate all the info and help to all my questions!


----------



## Butterfly_77

just a quick note 

as far as I know, New Jeanne has (golden or silver) snap buttons at the front of the arms and New Jeanne Two as none.

Besides this, I haven't seen any bis difference.



kt92 said:


> Sorry, another question from the DVF noob!
> What is the difference in fit between the New Jeanne, and the New Jeanne TWO?  I've noticed all my dresses are New Jeanne TWO but there are some called just plain "new Jeanne".  Are they really very different?
> 
> I really appreciate all the info and help to all my questions!


----------



## megt10

pbdb said:


> I also got mine from Nordies!!
> Haven't worn anything yet.
> Still trying to fully recover physically and emotionally.
> Been through a lot in December '12  and Jan.



Take care of yourself dear P.


----------



## foxycleopatra

Does anyone know where I might be able to find a JEANNE in MIDNIGHT KISS in a 4 or 2?  DVF boutiques are completely sold out.  Not sure of any dept. stores that stocked this print....?







Also was wondering if anyone has seen the MELODIE blouse (black/white, "heart trail small" print) in stores anywhere?


----------



## baysidebeauty

foxycleopatra said:


> Does anyone know where I might be able to find a JEANNE in MIDNIGHT KISS in a 4 or 2?  DVF boutiques are completely sold out.  Not sure of any dept. stores that stocked this print....?
> 
> cdnb.lystit.com/photos/2012/11/28/diane-von-furstenberg-black-new-jeanne-two-dress-product-1-5643873-238079207_large_flex.jpeg
> 
> Also was wondering if anyone has seen the MELODIE blouse (black/white, "heart trail small" print) in stores anywhere?
> 
> images.bloomingdales.com/is/image/BLM/products/2/optimized/1198342_fpx.tif?wid=356&qlt=90,0&layer=comp&op_sharpen=0&resMode=sharp2&op_usm=0.7,1.0,0.5,0&fmt=jpeg




Give the outlets a call and see if they have this print.  Also check Ebay.


----------



## Bsmadd01

I have a new Julian in a size 4 that fits great... do you think a new Jeanne will fit well in a size 6. I also have the Julian in the plain black rayon in a 2 that is too tight. I don't live near anywhere that carries them do you girls have any suggestions?


----------



## megt10

Bsmadd01 said:


> I have a new Julian in a size 4 that fits great... do you think a new Jeanne will fit well in a size 6. I also have the Julian in the plain black rayon in a 2 that is too tight. I don't live near anywhere that carries them do you girls have any suggestions?



I wear a size 4 in both the New Julian and the New Jeanne. I have 1 size 6 and it fits but isn't as flattering as the 4. I would stick with the size 4.


----------



## Bsmadd01

megt10 said:


> I wear a size 4 in both the New Julian and the New Jeanne. I have 1 size 6 and it fits but isn't as flattering as the 4. I would stick with the size 4.



Okay thank you so much I really appreciate your input


----------



## foxycleopatra

baysidebeauty said:


> Give the outlets a call and see if they have this print.  Also check Ebay.



thanks.....but unfortunately I already called the outlets (and boutiques) and they are all sold out.  I guess it's ebay or other specialty boutiques at this point.


----------



## megt10

baysidebeauty said:


> Received my New Jeanne in Spiral Ferns Green today - the color is stunning!
> 
> (Meg - I can so see you in this color  )



I saw the Spiral Ferns Green on my trip to SCP, and I loved the color. I didn't get to see the purple since no one had it. I ordered that instead. I received it last night, and while I like it I don't love it. The color just isn't what I hoped for even though I don't know what I hoped for. I think it is just to close in color to a lot of stuff I already own. I am going to take it back to Nordstrom today and get the Green instead. I know I love that color, and it isn't similar to anything that I own. Oh and a heads up BG is doing a GC event that ends today. I ordered the Gardenia Bently (have been wanting to try this one) and a pair of black/nude rockstud kitten heels. There is no sales tax unless you live in NY which also is a savings.


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> One of my favorites. Glad you are back.





pbdb said:


> Really cool outfit!!



Thank you!  I am going to try to pop in more once my schedule calms down!


----------



## Dukeprincess

foxycleopatra said:


> Does anyone know where I might be able to find a JEANNE in MIDNIGHT KISS in a 4 or 2?  DVF boutiques are completely sold out.  Not sure of any dept. stores that stocked this print....?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also was wondering if anyone has seen the MELODIE blouse (black/white, "heart trail small" print) in stores anywhere?



Both of these are prints from older seasons.  I have the dress in the same print as the Melodie that I got over a year ago.  Ebay might be your best option.


----------



## baysidebeauty

megt10 said:


> I saw the Spiral Ferns Green on my trip to SCP, and I loved the color. I didn't get to see the purple since no one had it. I ordered that instead. I received it last night, and while I like it I don't love it. The color just isn't what I hoped for even though I don't know what I hoped for. I think it is just to close in color to a lot of stuff I already own. I am going to take it back to Nordstrom today and get the Green instead. I know I love that color, and it isn't similar to anything that I own. Oh and a heads up BG is doing a GC event that ends today. I ordered the Gardenia Bently (have been wanting to try this one) and a pair of black/nude rockstud kitten heels. There is no sales tax unless you live in NY which also is a savings.



You will love the Green!     I've seen the purple IRL and I adore that color!  I'm seriously debating to go ahead and order the Julian even though I don't love the cut just because I love the color so much and don't have any other purple dresses


----------



## megt10

baysidebeauty said:


> You will love the Green!     I've seen the purple IRL and I adore that color!  I'm seriously debating to go ahead and order the Julian even though I don't love the cut just because I love the color so much and don't have any other purple dresses



The purple was pretty but really close to the blue swirl dress that I have. Took it back this afternoon and looked to see what DVF they had. Not much. Gotta get back to South Coast Plaza.


----------



## outtacontrol

My first post in this thread! I don't have any DVF clothing, but I did pick up some linens! 

Animal Garden Duvet and Paper Cheeta Duvet in the red colorway! The quality is excellent for anyone wondering!

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2087428&stc=1&d=1362020649

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2087428&stc=1&d=1362020649


----------



## megt10

outtacontrol said:


> My first post in this thread! I don't have any DVF clothing, but I did pick up some linens!
> 
> Animal Garden Duvet and Paper Cheeta Duvet in the red colorway! The quality is excellent for anyone wondering!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2087428&stc=1&d=1362020649
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2087428&stc=1&d=1362020649



They are both so pretty! I have a Duvet cover as well but found that it is just too heavy and warm for my climate.


----------



## outtacontrol

megt10 said:


> They are both so pretty! I have a Duvet cover as well but found that it is just too heavy and warm for my climate.



Thank you!

Yes, they are substantial and very warm. The winters here get colder than -30 Celsius! Our summers are also very hot so these will For sure be coming off to be replaced with light cotton!


----------



## Dukeprincess

outtacontrol said:


> My first post in this thread! I don't have any DVF clothing, but I did pick up some linens!
> 
> Animal Garden Duvet and Paper Cheeta Duvet in the red colorway! The quality is excellent for anyone wondering!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2087428&stc=1&d=1362020649
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2087428&stc=1&d=1362020649



Gorgeous!  I love both.


----------



## outtacontrol

Dukeprincess said:


> Gorgeous!  I love both.



thank you!!


----------



## pbdb

megt10 said:


> Take care of yourself dear P.



Thank you so much sweet *meg*!!


----------



## pbdb

So colorful, really makes the room alive!!!





outtacontrol said:


> My first post in this thread! I don't have any DVF clothing, but I did pick up some linens!
> 
> Animal Garden Duvet and Paper Cheeta Duvet in the red colorway! The quality is excellent for anyone wondering!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2087428&stc=1&d=1362020649
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2087428&stc=1&d=1362020649


----------



## outtacontrol

pbdb said:


> So colorful, really makes the room alive!!!



Thank you! So much bold colour is really a departure for me! I'm mostly a white with different shades of grey and white accents kind of gal! Lol


----------



## Suzie

outtacontrol said:


> Thank you! So much bold colour is really a departure for me! I'm mostly a white with different shades of grey and white accents kind of gal! Lol



They are lovely, where did you buy them? They don't stock them on DVF.com.


----------



## outtacontrol

Suzie said:


> They are lovely, where did you buy them? They don't stock them on DVF.com.



I bought them from The Bay. It's a Canadian department store. If your in the US, you might be able to shop online, I'm not sure.


----------



## rock_girl

All the DVF Dolls are looking lovely as usual, and seem to have made some magnificent purchases too!! :groucho:

I've missed you (and your knack for prints/color)!


----------



## rock_girl

Suzie said:


> They are lovely, where did you buy them? They don't stock them on DVF.com.



Bed, Bath, & Beyond currently has 3 different DVF bedding collections.  Not sure if the quality would be different since they are being sold at BBB... I was considering getting a set as I like the prints.


----------



## J_L33

I can't wait until the fall collection comes in...even though fall is so far from now...I'm not really impressed with anything from the Spring collection except for a twist-front sequined dress from the Runway (which is not very practical).

Does anyone know what the DVF employee discount is?


----------



## LABAG

Wore the cable square coral (black and white with coral squares) Julian last night to a wedding reception. I wore black tights and pumps, as it was outside in a tent and our weather was cold! Ive never wore tights and it was a great look.
Also wore a black leather blazer and loved it!


----------



## baysidebeauty

LABAG said:


> Wore the cable square coral (black and white with coral squares) Julian last night to a wedding reception. I wore black tights and pumps, as it was outside in a tent and our weather was cold! Ive never wore tights and it was a great look.
> Also wore a black leather blazer and loved it!





:useless:


----------



## megt10

baysidebeauty said:


> :useless:



+1


----------



## LABAG

baysidebeauty said:


> :useless:



i KNOW, BUT i CANT DO IT! i KEEP TRYING , BUT AM COMPUTER ILLITERATE-ILL EVENTUALLY LEARN.........
JUST SO EXCITED ABOUT WEARING MY DVF


----------



## vastare

Found this DVF at NM for only $127+ tax
Pictures is from my blog
www.livingforsoul.com/Fashion.html


----------



## Dukeprincess

vastare said:


> Found this DVF at NM for only $127+ tax
> Pictures is from my blog
> www.livingforsoul.com/Fashion.html



WOW, that is GORGEOUS!


----------



## Greentea

vastare said:


> Found this DVF at NM for only $127+ tax
> Pictures is from my blog
> www.livingforsoul.com/Fashion.html



Gorgeous style and color! I'm not a "color" girl and I'd totally wear this. Love!


----------



## vastare

Greentea said:


> Gorgeous style and color! I'm not a "color" girl and I'd totally wear this. Love!



Thank you, I was being very brave to wear such a bright color but it a very pretty color not to mention I got is for 1/3 price. But they run very tight. If you decide get 1 size larger.


----------



## Greentea

vastare said:


> Thank you, I was being very brave to wear such a bright color but it a very pretty color not to mention I got is for 1/3 price. But they run very tight. If you decide get 1 size larger.



DVF does that! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## megt10

vastare said:


> Found this DVF at NM for only $127+ tax
> Pictures is from my blog
> www.livingforsoul.com/Fashion.html



Great deal and you look beautiful in it. I love the color too.


----------



## megt10

I got this yesterday from BG, and I love it. Hope to wear it soon and will post a pic.
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/product.jsp?itemId=prod83760104


----------



## baysidebeauty

megt10 said:


> I got this yesterday from BG, and I love it. Hope to wear it soon and will post a pic.
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/product.jsp?itemId=prod83760104



:dots:   bum link


----------



## megt10

baysidebeauty said:


> :dots:   bum link



Sorry it was there.


----------



## vastare

megt10 said:


> Great deal and you look beautiful in it. I love the color too.



Thankk you so much!


----------



## baysidebeauty

megt10 said:


> Sorry it was there.



Fantastic color!


----------



## HeelAddict

Am so excited have just ordered my first DVF dress! Can't wait for it to arrive. I've always admired her style and can't wait to be the proud owner of the new Julian two dress in 'vine placement'


----------



## megt10

baysidebeauty said:


> Fantastic color!


It is one of my favorites.


HeelAddict said:


> Am so excited have just ordered my first DVF dress! Can't wait for it to arrive. I've always admired her style and can't wait to be the proud owner of the new Julian two dress in 'vine placement'



This is a great dress. I have it and love it. Post pics when you get it


----------



## HeelAddict

megt10 said:


> It is one of my favorites.
> 
> 
> This is a great dress. I have it and love it. Post pics when you get it



Ooh I'm even more excited now  I will most definitely post pics when it arrives x


----------



## AEGIS

vastare said:


> Found this DVF at NM for only $127+ tax
> Pictures is from my blog
> www.livingforsoul.com/Fashion.html





i have that same Zara dress!


----------



## megt10

HeelAddict said:


> Ooh I'm even more excited now  I will most definitely post pics when it arrives x



Can't wait to see it on you.


----------



## weibaobai

leather studded jkt!


----------



## thundercloud

bought my first DVF dress and i love it! i couldn't resist the print.  

(sorry about the bad pic. it just arrived today and i was trying it on for size.)


----------



## Greentea

thundercloud said:


> bought my first DVF dress and i love it! i couldn't resist the print.
> 
> (sorry about the bad pic. it just arrived today and i was trying it on for size.)



Looks great on you - beautiful print!


----------



## baysidebeauty

Does anyone have the Jeanne wrap in Stone Leopard red?  Pics?  Debating on this one


----------



## baysidebeauty

thundercloud said:


> bought my first DVF dress and i love it! i couldn't resist the print.
> 
> (sorry about the bad pic. it just arrived today and i was trying it on for size.)



Nice!  

Let the addiction begin


----------



## megt10

weibaobai said:


> leather studded jkt!


Love the jacket. You look beautiful as always.


thundercloud said:


> bought my first DVF dress and i love it! i couldn't resist the print.
> 
> (sorry about the bad pic. it just arrived today and i was trying it on for size.)



Great dress, looks pretty on you.


----------



## Dukeprincess

thundercloud said:


> bought my first DVF dress and i love it! i couldn't resist the print.
> 
> (sorry about the bad pic. it just arrived today and i was trying it on for size.)



Looks great!


----------



## thundercloud

Greentea said:


> Looks great on you - beautiful print!





baysidebeauty said:


> Nice!
> 
> Let the addiction begin





megt10 said:


> Great dress, looks pretty on you.





Dukeprincess said:


> Looks great!



thank you all so much! i can easily see this becoming an addiction.  

i could always use a few more nice dresses, esp since i'm taking a break from buying more purses (for now).


----------



## Lyn2005

I have a question about the wrap dress. I have a large bust, am I supposed to wear a cami or tank top underneath the wrap dress? How do you ladies with larger bustlines wear the wrap dress?


----------



## weibaobai

Aww, thanks megt10...you're sweet 



megt10 said:


> Love the jacket. You look beautiful as always.
> 
> 
> Great dress, looks pretty on you.


----------



## kt92

Lyn2005 said:


> I have a question about the wrap dress. I have a large bust, am I supposed to wear a cami or tank top underneath the wrap dress? How do you ladies with larger bustlines wear the wrap dress?



I don't have a large bust but I will say that I wear a cami under my wrap dresses anyway because I just don't want to inadvertently flash anyone at work!


----------



## baysidebeauty

Resistance was futile.   

I ordered the Jeanne in Stone Leopard Red and Julian in   Spiral Fern Violet


----------



## Lyn2005

kt92 said:


> I don't have a large bust but I will say that I wear a cami under my wrap dresses anyway because I just don't want to inadvertently flash anyone at work!



Oh! That's a good idea, I think I will make sure to wear a cami with the wrap styles then. I just had a mental image of flashing small children and the general public! hahahaha


----------



## LABAG

baysidebeauty said:


> Resistance was futile.
> 
> I ordered the Jeanne in Stone Leopard Red and Julian in   Spiral Fern Violet


You devil you! Cant wait to see them. I especially love the stone leopard red.


----------



## baysidebeauty

LABAG said:


> You devil you! Cant wait to see them. I especially love the stone leopard red.




Oooh do you have the Stone Leopard?  I haven't seen any pics on the forum for this one.


----------



## LABAG

baysidebeauty said:


> Oooh do you have the Stone Leopard?  I haven't seen any pics on the forum for this one.



No I dont-and havent seen any pictures, but love anything red-please post


----------



## megt10

baysidebeauty said:


> Resistance was futile.
> 
> I ordered the Jeanne in Stone Leopard Red and Julian in   Spiral Fern Violet



Can't wait to see them both!


----------



## Dukeprincess

I am actually wearing DVF today and I have had NO time to snap a picture.  However, you've all seen this dress before, so it's likely a snooze fest.

Someone be my Delian fraternal twin.  LOVE this dress!
http://www.theoutnet.com/product/318383


----------



## pbdb

Just bought the Curtain Shaded Navy in Linda from Neimans.

Can't wait to see the Stone Leopard in red. Have this in Navy Julian.


----------



## baysidebeauty

New Jeanne in Stone Leopard Red.  What do you guys think of this one?  I like it but I'm not 100% sure - ?









New Jeanne in Spiral Ferns:  Photo isn't true to color but color is fabulous!






Julian in Spiral Ferns:  Color of this doesn't photograph well either but is drop-dead gorgeous purple shade


----------



## pbdb

I like the Spiral Ferns very much on you.
Yes, about the Red stone leopard.......I am also not quite sure that is why I bought the navy version instead.
I think the red leopard prints are too pronounced since they are outlined by the black.





baysidebeauty said:


> New Jeanne in Stone Leopard Red.  What do you guys think of this one?  I like it but I'm not 100% sure - ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Jeanne in Spiral Ferns:  Photo isn't true to color but color is fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julian in Spiral Ferns:  Color of this doesn't photograph well either but is drop-dead gorgeous purple shade


----------



## queenofchic

Scored this top from Last Call.  Don't know if it's a keeper because I don't know what to pair it with.  I like the DVF lace skirt in the pic but mini skirts don't work on me.  Any ideas?


----------



## Dukeprincess

baysidebeauty said:


> New Jeanne in Stone Leopard Red.  What do you guys think of this one?  I like it but I'm not 100% sure - ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Jeanne in Spiral Ferns:  Photo isn't true to color but color is fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julian in Spiral Ferns:  Color of this doesn't photograph well either but is drop-dead gorgeous purple shade



I really love the spiral ferns, but the red stones are just okay for me.  I don't dislike it though.  But I don't love it as nearly as much as the last two.



queenofchic said:


> Scored this top from Last Call.  Don't know if it's a keeper because I don't know what to pair it with.  I like the DVF lace skirt in the pic but mini skirts don't work on me.  Any ideas?



I think that top can be worn with nice black trousers or a sleek pencil skirt.


----------



## Dressyup

baysidebeauty said:


> New Jeanne in Stone Leopard Red.  What do you guys think of this one?  I like it but I'm not 100% sure - ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Jeanne in Spiral Ferns:  Photo isn't true to color but color is fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julian in Spiral Ferns:  Color of this doesn't photograph well either but is drop-dead gorgeous purple shade




I am not a fan of the red leopard. The blocky ness of the spots seemed to accentuate your rectangular frame. I have a rectangular frame too and I try to create waist definition. The dress might work better with a black belt if you want to try to keep it.

The other dresses look better because the curly designs hide the lack of waist better.

My two cents.


----------



## Dressyup

queenofchic said:


> Scored this top from Last Call.  Don't know if it's a keeper because I don't know what to pair it with.  I like the DVF lace skirt in the pic but mini skirts don't work on me.  Any ideas?



I think it is easy to pair with. Like the above person said black pants or pencil skirts, I think it will work with blue jeans or a solid color a line skirts. It is a cute find. I would've bought it


----------



## baysidebeauty

Dressyup said:


> I am not a fan of the red leopard. The blocky ness of the spots seemed to accentuate your rectangular frame. I have a rectangular frame too and I try to create waist definition. The dress might work better with a black belt if you want to try to keep it.
> 
> The other dresses look better because the curly designs hide the lack of waist better.
> 
> My two cents.



Yea, I think you're right.   When I tried the dresses on again I see what you mean about the stones print accentuating the rectangular shape.   But this one is actually cut more generously than some of my other Jeannes, for that reason alone I'd like to keep it just because it's so dang comfortable     (I have a Golda that I wear a lot that I know isn't one of the more flattering items I own but there are some days comfort rules and I just don't care )


----------



## Dressyup

baysidebeauty said:


> Yea, I think you're right.   When I tried the dresses on again I see what you mean about the stones print accentuating the rectangular shape.   But this one is actually cut more generously than some of my other Jeannes, for that reason alone I'd like to keep it just because it's so dang comfortable     (I have a Golda that I wear a lot that I know isn't one of the more flattering items I own but there are some days comfort rules and I just don't care )



You can keep it if you like it enough! Just have to think about it more when you wear it out. I think that problem might be solved if you wear a black blazer or cardigan over it 

Or a belt...Not sure if that negates the comfort though. I like to belt things tight !


----------



## Butterfly_77

dear, I like the Spiral Ferns on you! I'm your twin on the purple one. I was not sure about the green when I was in London a couple of weeks ago, but seeing it on you makes me want it too 

I had second thoughts about the Stone Leopard too - in the end I decided not to buy this pattern. I personally think it looks really ok on you (as compared to the Spiral Ferns print which look veeeery good on you). So it's totally ok to keep it - but if you decide against, you probably won't cry after this pattern 



baysidebeauty said:


> New Jeanne in Stone Leopard Red.  What do you guys think of this one?  I like it but I'm not 100% sure - ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Jeanne in Spiral Ferns:  Photo isn't true to color but color is fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julian in Spiral Ferns:  Color of this doesn't photograph well either but is drop-dead gorgeous purple shade


----------



## LABAG

queenofchic said:


> Scored this top from Last Call.  Don't know if it's a keeper because I don't know what to pair it with.  I like the DVF lace skirt in the pic but mini skirts don't work on me.  Any ideas?


 I bought this too from Last Call and love it! Ive won with black knee length pencil skirt, and am going to pair it with black jeans -its beautiful and so worth the price!


----------



## megt10

pbdb said:


> Just bought the Curtain Shaded Navy in Linda from Neimans.
> 
> Can't wait to see the Stone Leopard in red. Have this in Navy Julian.


Pics please 


baysidebeauty said:


> New Jeanne in Stone Leopard Red.  What do you guys think of this one?  I like it but I'm not 100% sure - ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Jeanne in Spiral Ferns:  Photo isn't true to color but color is fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julian in Spiral Ferns:  Color of this doesn't photograph well either but is drop-dead gorgeous purple shade


I like the last 2 a lot not so much the stone leopard. I think the print is just too large for the colors used which makes it not as flattering. I tried this one on too and it made me look huge.


pbdb said:


> I like the Spiral Ferns very much on you.
> Yes, about the Red stone leopard.......I am also not quite sure that is why I bought the navy version instead.
> I think the red leopard prints are too pronounced since they are outlined by the black.



Agreed.


----------



## pbdb

Hi again *meg*!,

Didn't get any shipping notice from Neimans via Fifty-one ( international shipping agent) yet so I honestly don't know when it's coming. But will post as soon as I get it and hope its before I leave for holiday.
I used 51 service before when I shopped at Nordstrom and it does take some time.



megt10 said:


> Pics please
> 
> I like the last 2 a lot not so much the stone leopard. I think the print is just too large for the colors used which makes it not as flattering. I tried this one on too and it made me look huge.
> 
> 
> Agreed.


----------



## megt10

pbdb said:


> Hi again *meg*!,
> 
> Didn't get any shipping notice from Neimans via Fifty-one ( international shipping agent) yet so I honestly don't know when it's coming. But will post as soon as I get it and hope its before I leave for holiday.
> I used 51 service before when I shopped at Nordstrom and it does take some time.



I hope it gets to you too before you leave. I have found of all the stores Nordstrom is by far the slowest shipping but NM is usually very quick to ship. The fastest though is Saks in my opinion.


----------



## Greentea

megt10 said:


> I hope it gets to you too before you leave. I have found of all the stores Nordstrom is by far the slowest shipping but NM is usually very quick to ship. The fastest though is Saks in my opinion.



right - Nordies is slow - but free!


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> right - Nordies is slow - but free!



So is NM, BG, Saks and Bloomies if you have their cards. I always try and order from BG first since there is no sales tax which adds up, next from Saks since it usually only takes a couple of days to get here and Nordstrom if I am unsure of the fit since they are the closest for me to return in person. Nordstrom has the best sales prices too.


----------



## pbdb

To add to that: Nordstrom is the fastest to charge your CC though. The policy was that when your item gets despatched, then and only then the store deducts the payment from your CC. I saw my Bill. The moment I pushed the purchase button, my Cc was deducted and not 5-6 days later when my item was despatched.

Would love to get from Saks but DVF is out. 




megt10 said:


> I hope it gets to you too before you leave. I have found of all the stores Nordstrom is by far the slowest shipping but NM is usually very quick to ship. The fastest though is Saks in my opinion.


----------



## pbdb

Greentea said:


> right - Nordies is slow - but free!



Not for international.....charged me almost 30 usd I think.
NM only charges 20usd.


----------



## megt10

pbdb said:


> Not for international.....charged me almost 30 usd I think.
> NM only charges 20usd.



That adds up for sure. One of the reasons that I don't order from Matches except when they are having a great sale and free shipping. Speaking of NM/ BG I just ordered this. It looks like it will be perfect for summer with sandals if it isn't too short. I will let you know when it arrives.


----------



## pbdb

megt10 said:


> That adds up for sure. One of the reasons that I don't order from Matches except when they are having a great sale and free shipping. Speaking of NM/ BG I just ordered this. It looks like it will be perfect for summer with sandals if it isn't too short. I will let you know when it arrives.



Ooh......that's cute *meg*!!cant wait to see on you!!!
Wondering about sizing, you get a size 4 in the wrap and for this style, what size are you?


----------



## megt10

pbdb said:


> Ooh......that's cute *meg*!!cant wait to see on you!!!
> Wondering about sizing, you get a size 4 in the wrap and for this style, what size are you?



I went with the 4 because it is a wrap and hoping that it will give me a little extra length.


----------



## baysidebeauty

megt10 said:


> That adds up for sure. One of the reasons that I don't order from Matches except when they are having a great sale and free shipping. Speaking of NM/ BG I just ordered this. It looks like it will be perfect for summer with sandals if it isn't too short. I will let you know when it arrives.



That will look great on you Meg!


----------



## Greentea

pbdb said:


> Not for international.....charged me almost 30 usd I think.
> NM only charges 20usd.



Ick - I've heard that.


----------



## Greentea

megt10 said:


> That adds up for sure. One of the reasons that I don't order from Matches except when they are having a great sale and free shipping. Speaking of NM/ BG I just ordered this. It looks like it will be perfect for summer with sandals if it isn't too short. I will let you know when it arrives.



This is a winner and (I think) different from anything else you have! Style it for winter with tights, a blazer and the Chloe boots? Can't wait to see!


----------



## pbdb

Greentea said:


> Ick - I've heard that.



But the killer is really DVF.com international shipping charges.
It charges 65 usd for one dress and if you go over 500usd, it goes to 75usd.


----------



## pbdb

megt10 said:


> I went with the 4 because it is a wrap and hoping that it will give me a little extra length.



Ah ok, can't wait to see!!
Let me know about doc appointment ok?


----------



## vastare

My new DVF Capreena dress in shocking pink

http://www.livingforsoul.com/DVF_Dress.html


----------



## Dukeprincess

vastare said:


> My new DVF Capreena dress in shocking pink
> 
> http://www.livingforsoul.com/DVF_Dress.html



Gorgeous!


----------



## megt10

baysidebeauty said:


> That will look great on you Meg!


Hope so I really like the style.


Greentea said:


> This is a winner and (I think) different from anything else you have! Style it for winter with tights, a blazer and the Chloe boots? Can't wait to see!



You are right it is different than anything else that I own. I was thinking of it more for summer. When I ordered it it was 95 degrees. Though now that it is cool again I really like your idea. Will give it a try.


----------



## megt10

pbdb said:


> But the killer is really DVF.com international shipping charges.
> It charges 65 usd for one dress and if you go over 500usd, it goes to 75usd.


OMG that is ridiculous.


pbdb said:


> Ah ok, can't wait to see!!
> Let me know about doc appointment ok?


I will. We are waiting and the doc is running behind.


vastare said:


> My new DVF Capreena dress in shocking pink
> 
> http://www.livingforsoul.com/DVF_Dress.html



Beautiful. You look lovely in this dress. I love the color.


----------



## vastare

Dukeprincess said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you!


----------



## vastare

megt10 said:


> OMG that is ridiculous.
> 
> I will. We are waiting and the doc is running behind.
> 
> Beautiful. You look lovely in this dress. I love the color.


 Thank you so much!


----------



## pbdb

vastare said:


> My new DVF Capreena dress in shocking pink
> 
> http://www.livingforsoul.com/DVF_Dress.html



Ooh....you should wear bright colors more often.
You look great on this!


----------



## vastare

pbdb said:


> Ooh....you should wear bright colors more often.
> You look great on this!


Thank you, this is being very brave for me.


----------



## baysidebeauty

vastare said:


> My new DVF Capreena dress in shocking pink
> 
> http://www.livingforsoul.com/DVF_Dress.html



That color is fantastic on you!


----------



## vastare

baysidebeauty said:


> That color is fantastic on you!


 Thank you so much!


----------



## baysidebeauty

Thoughts on the grass teal print?  Has anyone seen this print IRL?

http://www.dvf.com/New-Jeanne-Two-D...5130001J13_color=GRSTL#cgid=wrap-shop-fashion


----------



## megt10

baysidebeauty said:


> Thoughts on the grass teal print?  Has anyone seen this print IRL?
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/New-Jeanne-Two-D...5130001J13_color=GRSTL#cgid=wrap-shop-fashion



Could not find phrase 'invalid_redirect_url_x'.


----------



## baysidebeauty

Okay, I don't know what's going on.  First the link worked, now it doesn't so made a new post with new link, that worked now it doesn't. ullhair:

Well, it's the Grass Teal Jeanne wrap on DVF website I was wondering about.


----------



## megt10

baysidebeauty said:


> Okay, I don't know what's going on.  First the link worked, now it doesn't so made a new post with new link, that worked now it doesn't. ullhair:
> 
> Well, it's the Grass Teal Jeanne wrap on DVF website I was wondering about.



I really like it Bayside. I almost always like DVF greens. 
I got my Mililani Dress, and it is so pretty. I just love it and can't wait to wear it. It fits tts and will be perfect for summer. It isn't too short either which I was afraid that it would be. I may wear it Tuesday night if I do I will get pics. I hope she comes out with different colorways for this style I would sure like another one.


----------



## Dukeprincess

baysidebeauty said:


> Okay, I don't know what's going on.  First the link worked, now it doesn't so made a new post with new link, that worked now it doesn't. ullhair:
> 
> Well, it's the Grass Teal Jeanne wrap on DVF website I was wondering about.



Omg this smiley cracks me up!


----------



## kt92

Do any of you have a dress in the Diamond Haze Large pattern?  It's the one in black, grey with pink squares.  What do you think of the pattern?  Is the pink super bright, or just a nice dark fuschia?  I'm thinking of getting an emsley in it and I think it would be really cute!


----------



## Dukeprincess

kt92 said:


> Do any of you have a dress in the Diamond Haze Large pattern?  It's the one in black, grey with pink squares.  What do you think of the pattern?  Is the pink super bright, or just a nice dark fuschia?  I'm thinking of getting an emsley in it and I think it would be really cute!



I don't have it, but I have seen the print and it's not overpowering.  I feel like all of DVF's colors appear a bit more muted in person than they do online.  (with the exception of neons).


----------



## baysidebeauty

kt92 said:


> Do any of you have a dress in the Diamond Haze Large pattern?  It's the one in black, grey with pink squares.  What do you think of the pattern?  Is the pink super bright, or just a nice dark fuschia?  I'm thinking of getting an emsley in it and I think it would be really cute!



I've seen pics on line and I don't care for it, I don't like the color combo.  That's just my taste, though.  If you love it, then go for it!


----------



## baysidebeauty

megt10 said:


> I really like it Bayside. I almost always like DVF greens.
> I got my Mililani Dress, and it is so pretty. I just love it and can't wait to wear it. It fits tts and will be perfect for summer. It isn't too short either which I was afraid that it would be. I may wear it Tuesday night if I do I will get pics. I hope she comes out with different colorways for this style I would sure like another one.



The Grass Teal ended up going on sale, so I ordered it.  No clue if I'll like this pattern, but it's not final sale so I can return if I don't like it 

Post pics of the Mililani when you wear it this week!


----------



## baysidebeauty

Dukeprincess said:


> Omg this smiley cracks me up!



HAHA sometimes the right emoticon says it all    :lolots:


----------



## baysidebeauty

Dressyup said:


> You can keep it if you like it enough! Just have to think about it more when you wear it out. I think that problem might be solved if you wear a black blazer or cardigan over it
> 
> Or a belt...Not sure if that negates the comfort though. I like to belt things tight !



I ended up keeping the Stone Leopard Red Jeanne.  I thought about all the comments, but in the end I just really like it, it grew on me every time I put it one  

I have been playing around with tying the wrap belts up much higher instead of sitting close to my hips - wow that makes a difference!    Never realized it, I guess because nobody ever showed me how to wrap a wrap :shame:


----------



## kt92

Thanks - I ended up getting it and there's a return policy so I think I'm covered!  I actually love the combo of pink and gray so I just wasn't sure if it was a shocking pink...dark fuschia is totally ok so we'll see.  My other concern is that it might be too short but my achelle is about the same length so I'm hoping it'll be ok....


----------



## AEGIS

oh i ordered/i found a dress for graduation..i think Meg has it..i wanted it and forgot about it...and then it popped up on ebay..it's blue black and white and a dash of pink and has a sash on the side...forgot the name


----------



## AEGIS

megt10 said:


> That is super cute.
> 
> Yeah, you can't beat that. I just got the Jansen shorts for another beach vacation that I am taking in a couple of weeks. They are really cute too. Much more tts though the other shorts I think that is just the style.
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Diane...rod145280170skuSWEDISHMEADOWBL&CS_003=5630585




wow these shorts are still available! but still the same price lol


----------



## megt10

baysidebeauty said:


> I ended up keeping the Stone Leopard Red Jeanne.  I thought about all the comments, but in the end I just really like it, it grew on me every time I put it one
> 
> I have been playing around with tying the wrap belts up much higher instead of sitting close to my hips - wow that makes a difference!    Never realized it, I guess because nobody ever showed me how to wrap a wrap :shame:



Oh my gosh, I know what you mean. When I first started wearing the wrap dress I couldn't get the belt to hit a spot that didn't make me look really dumpy. I am really short waisted, and it just looked like it cut me in half. I quit wearing them for a long time since I never liked how I looked in the pics I took, and I spent far too much time fiddling with the belt. Then one day I tried a dress on again and belted it higher the belt stayed and I looked a lot better in the dress. Now the wrap is one of my go to favorites.


----------



## megt10

AEGIS said:


> wow these shorts are still available! but still the same price lol



These are great shorts. I love mine.


----------



## Greentea

baysidebeauty said:


> I ended up keeping the Stone Leopard Red Jeanne.  I thought about all the comments, but in the end I just really like it, it grew on me every time I put it one
> 
> I have been playing around with tying the wrap belts up much higher instead of sitting close to my hips - wow that makes a difference!    Never realized it, I guess because nobody ever showed me how to wrap a wrap :shame:



Yes - they require a bit of experimentation to work best for us sometimes! It's a beautiful print!


----------



## baysidebeauty

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/diane-v...tualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=988


----------



## rcy

baysidebeauty said:


> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/diane-v...tualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=988


----------



## AEGIS

does anyone remember the name of this print?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/330896238742?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## Greentea

baysidebeauty said:


> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/diane-v...tualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=988


Uh-Oh!


----------



## megt10

AEGIS said:


> does anyone remember the name of this print?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/330896238742?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649



I have this dress and it is so pretty but I am sorry I don't remember the name of the print.


----------



## megt10

baysidebeauty said:


> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/diane-v...tualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=988



Love it.


----------



## AEGIS

megt10 said:


> I have this dress and it is so pretty but I am sorry I don't remember the name of the print.




It's ok.  i know you have it twinsies  I bought it for day 1 of graduation.  I will likely have to get it taken in to get it to really flatter me.


----------



## megt10

AEGIS said:


> It's ok.  i know you have it twinsies  I bought it for day 1 of graduation.  I will likely have to get it taken in to get it to really flatter me.



Can't wait to see it on you. Better to buy too big and tailor it to fit perfectly.


----------



## baysidebeauty

megt10 said:


> I really like it Bayside. I almost always like DVF greens.



I got it today - it looks truly HORRIBLE on me     Needless to say, back it goes


----------



## megt10

baysidebeauty said:


> I got it today - it looks truly HORRIBLE on me     Needless to say, back it goes



Oh, I am so sorry. What makes it look horrible on you?


----------



## baysidebeauty

megt10 said:


> Oh, I am so sorry. What makes it look horrible on you?



It's just an ugly print and makes me look dumpy and drab  :storm:


----------



## megt10

baysidebeauty said:


> It's just an ugly print and makes me look dumpy and drab  :storm:



Well more money for something else


----------



## ilovebuttahbags

Hi Ladies, I was wondering if any of you have taken a wrap dress in(I've lost about 2 dress sizes)? Should I try to take it to a tailor?


----------



## Dukeprincess

My heart just skipped a beat.  

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...e?ID=696499&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results


----------



## baysidebeauty

Dukeprincess said:


> My heart just skipped a beat.
> 
> http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...e?ID=696499&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results



The link doesn't work  :tumbleweed:


----------



## baysidebeauty

Oh my gosh this colorblocking stuff is making my head hurt - PLEASE CHANGE IT BACK!!


----------



## ncch

Does anyone have the Linda dress in gardenia?  How's the sizing on it?  Is the pink really bright in real life?  Wondering if its too much pink..

Thanks!


----------



## baysidebeauty

baysidebeauty said:


> Oh my gosh this colorblocking stuff is making my head hurt - PLEASE CHANGE IT BACK!!




Thank you whoever you are that changed it back


----------



## baysidebeauty

Bloomies F&F code 20% ff:   FRIENDS

I think it's only good today and tomorrow (4/1 and 4/2)


----------



## baysidebeauty

Am I crazy to have the same dress in 3 different colors     I have the Maizah in Beet, Black, and now I just ordered the Navy using the Bloomies FF code.  It's one of the few sheaths that actually looks good on me and is super comfortable, a really great work dress, so I figure it's worth the investment.  Now if I could only get my hands on that kelly green Maizah I missed out on last year


----------



## megt10

baysidebeauty said:


> Am I crazy to have the same dress in 3 different colors     I have the Maizah in Beet, Black, and now I just ordered the Navy using the Bloomies FF code.  It's one of the few sheaths that actually looks good on me and is super comfortable, a really great work dress, so I figure it's worth the investment.  Now if I could only get my hands on that kelly green Maizah I missed out on last year



Hey I think if you find a comfortable dress that you love get it in several colors. I have a few of the same Edna dresses in different colors.


----------



## Dukeprincess

baysidebeauty said:


> The link doesn't work  :tumbleweed:



Oh no!  It's this top but in a blush color.

http://www.dvf.com/Avani-Top/S6684406P13B,default,pd.html

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1875032817&cagpspn=pla&site_refer=GGLPRADS001


----------



## Dukeprincess

Bentley on sale.
http://www.intermixonline.com/produ...eID=BolFSqx4S4U-y1YG0ilVcGrATWfaNfbrlA&cid=LS


----------



## WhirlyGirl

Question, ladies: Does anyone know if DVF still makes the Jessica style? It was my favorite, but I don't think I have seen it for awhile.


----------



## LABAG

Baysidebeauty- i took your lead, and got the red stone leopard Jeanne dress. 
Its a beautiful deep red, and I love red! I will try wrapping higher as you mentioned, but I just love DVF WRAPS........WRAPPED ANYWAY


----------



## Greentea

baysidebeauty said:


> Am I crazy to have the same dress in 3 different colors     I have the Maizah in Beet, Black, and now I just ordered the Navy using the Bloomies FF code.  It's one of the few sheaths that actually looks good on me and is super comfortable, a really great work dress, so I figure it's worth the investment.  Now if I could only get my hands on that kelly green Maizah I missed out on last year



When it works and it's a real staple for you - do it!


----------



## Princess Pink

WhirlyGirl said:


> Question, ladies: Does anyone know if DVF still makes the Jessica style? It was my favorite, but I don't think I have seen it for awhile.


There is a Jessica dress available at the moment - is it the same style that you were looking for? Have a look at dvf.com


----------



## baysidebeauty

LABAG said:


> Baysidebeauty- i took your lead, and got the red stone leopard Jeanne dress.
> Its a beautiful deep red, and I love red! I will try wrapping higher as you mentioned, but I just love DVF WRAPS........WRAPPED ANYWAY





I ended up keeping it, and it really grew on me.  Wore it twice already and felt great wearing it!  Wrapping higher definitely helps make the wraps look better.


----------



## megt10

Did anyone get anything at Bloomingdales F&F? I picked up a couple of things. I got the New Julian two graphic leaves print. It was on sale for 186.00 + the 20 %, Loranne dress, which may be too short will find out when it arrives and the Trina Printed Chiffon skirt. They should arrive on Monday. I will let you know how they work out.


----------



## baysidebeauty

megt10 said:


> Did anyone get anything at Bloomingdales F&F? I picked up a couple of things. I got the New Julian two graphic leaves print. It was on sale for 186.00 + the 20 %, Loranne dress, which may be too short will find out when it arrives and the Trina Printed Chiffon skirt. They should arrive on Monday. I will let you know how they work out.



I got the Maizah in Navy.

Did you get the Shibori Leaves or the Palm Forest Julian?  I love the print of the Shibori Leaves - I have a larger frame so I can pull off that large print.  I didn't see a graphic leaves print but maybe it sold out so it's not on there.    Post pics when you get them!


----------



## megt10

baysidebeauty said:


> I got the Maizah in Navy.
> 
> Did you get the Shibori Leaves or the Palm Forest Julian?  I love the print of the Shibori Leaves - I have a larger frame so I can pull off that large print.  I didn't see a graphic leaves print but maybe it sold out so it's not on there.    Post pics when you get them!



This is the one I got.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Wearing the Achilles today.


----------



## Greentea

Dukeprincess said:


> View attachment 2128801
> 
> 
> Wearing the Achilles today.



Um..LOVE it! Great color and such an easy style. YAY!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Greentea said:


> Um..LOVE it! Great color and such an easy style. YAY!



Thank you!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

I haven't bought any DVF in awhile, but when I saw this blouse, I had to have it. Meet Elisabetta


----------



## baysidebeauty

Dukeprincess said:


> View attachment 2128801
> 
> 
> Wearing the Achilles today.



Love it!  


I have this one too -  sooooooo comfortable!  I've been pairing it with tights and boots but I think it will look cute in summer with dressy sandals.   You photo from a while back inspired me to get it a couple months ago


----------



## baysidebeauty

Dukeprincess said:


> I haven't bought any DVF in awhile, but when I saw this blouse, I had to have it. Meet Elisabetta
> View attachment 2129528


----------



## baysidebeauty

megt10 said:


> This is the one I got.



This is going to look great on you!


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> I haven't bought any DVF in awhile, but when I saw this blouse, I had to have it. Meet Elisabetta
> View attachment 2129528


I love this blouse on you Duke.


Dukeprincess said:


> View attachment 2128801
> 
> 
> Wearing the Achilles today.



Looking good.


----------



## megt10

baysidebeauty said:


> This is going to look great on you!



I think it will too. I will find out on Monday when it arrives.


----------



## Dukeprincess

baysidebeauty said:


> Love it!
> 
> 
> I have this one too -  sooooooo comfortable!  I've been pairing it with tights and boots but I think it will look cute in summer with dressy sandals.   You photo from a while back inspired me to get it a couple months ago



Thank you! It is extremely comfortable. I hadn't thought to pair it with tights before, but I took a chance the other day and loved it.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thanks Meg and Bayside. I love lace, so when I saw this blouse it was love!!


----------



## WhirlyGirl

Princess Pink said:


> There is a Jessica dress available at the moment - is it the same style that you were looking for? Have a look at dvf.com


 

Nope, rats! The one I am looking for had sleeves. Thanks, though.


----------



## Princess Pink

WhirlyGirl said:


> Nope, rats! The one I am looking for had sleeves. Thanks, though.


Oh, shame! Good luck with your search Perhaps you could email their customer service (they're very helpful)? So annoying when firms discontinue styles; I love the 'Kye' wrap, haven't seen it for a few years, crossing fingers it returns!


----------



## LABAG

Dukeprincess said:


> I haven't bought any DVF in awhile, but when I saw this blouse, I had to have it. Meet Elisabetta
> View attachment 2129528


ABSOLUTELY LOVE THIS TOP ON YOU - i want it! what size did you get please.


----------



## kt92

I've been looking for that blue and white achelle everywhere!!!  If anyone sees it in a 10 (ideally) or 12, please let me know!!!


----------



## baysidebeauty

kt92 said:


> I've been looking for that blue and white achelle everywhere!!!  If anyone sees it in a 10 (ideally) or 12, please let me know!!!



Matches has it in two other patterns if you're interested.  If I didn't already have the red print in a wrap, I'd get that!


----------



## Dukeprincess

LABAG said:


> ABSOLUTELY LOVE THIS TOP ON YOU - i want it! what size did you get please.



Thank you! I am wearing a 4.  It runs pretty generously.


----------



## LABAG

Thanks Duke , and Meg how is your new Palm trees dress? Pics please....


----------



## megt10

LABAG said:


> Thanks Duke , and Meg how is your new Palm trees dress? Pics please....



It just arrived yesterday. Shipping is quite slow from Bloomingdales. I love it and so did DH. He mentioned that he thinks too many of DVF prints look the same but this one he really liked. I will try and get a pic on Friday when I plan on wearing it.


----------



## LABAG

megt10 said:


> It just arrived yesterday. Shipping is quite slow from Bloomingdales. I love it and so did DH. He mentioned that he thinks too many of DVF prints look the same but this one he really liked. I will try and get a pic on Friday when I plan on wearing it.


Thats great-cant wait to see. Always love when the hubbies like what we buy


----------



## nprkr

Is this authentic?

I found it in the back of my grandmothers closet. It's long, sheer, navy, and pleated.


----------



## megt10

Today was a hot one and so I pulled out my Bastian tank. I never remember the colorway but it is one of my favorites.


----------



## Dressyup

megt10 said:


> Today was a hot one and so I pulled out my Bastian tank. I never remember the colorway but it is one of my favorites.



I love your outfit! It was pretty hot here too, but you look cool and fresh.


----------



## baysidebeauty

megt10 said:


> Today was a hot one and so I pulled out my Bastian tank. I never remember the colorway but it is one of my favorites.


----------



## baysidebeauty

:doggie:    Sale going on at dvf.com --> 20% off


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> Today was a hot one and so I pulled out my Bastian tank. I never remember the colorway but it is one of my favorites.



That is one of my favorite prints.  I really love it on you!


----------



## Dukeprincess

baysidebeauty said:


> :doggie:    Sale going on at dvf.com --> 20% off



I know!!! So bad for the wallet.  Anyone have the Odea dress?


----------



## baysidebeauty

Dukeprincess said:


> I know!!! So bad for the wallet.  Anyone have the Odea dress?



I really like the neckline on the Odetta but that print would look awful on me!


----------



## pbdb

megt10 said:


> Today was a hot one and so I pulled out my Bastian tank. I never remember the colorway but it is one of my favorites.



Ooh, what a fun and so relaxed outfit!!
Wonderful *meg*!!!


----------



## pbdb

baysidebeauty said:


> :doggie:    Sale going on at dvf.com --> 20% off



I thought I was not going to buy until I use every single DVF dress I have but some pieces have irresistible prices!!
So I got reina dresses that look so summery.
Yey!!


----------



## pbdb

Dukeprincess said:


> View attachment 2128801
> 
> 
> Wearing the Achilles today.



I have been so curious about this style.
Looks pretty on you!!
I have the same print but in callista.
Love blue and white!


----------



## pbdb

Dukeprincess said:


> I haven't bought any DVF in awhile, but when I saw this blouse, I had to have it. Meet Elisabetta
> View attachment 2129528



That's a really feminine top, lovely!!


----------



## pbdb

pbdb said:


> I thought I was not going to buy until I use every single DVF dress I have but some pieces have irresistible prices!!
> So I got reina dresses that look so summery.
> Yey!!



CANCELLED my whole order when DVF.com told me one of the dresses was out of stock which is like not possible since I know I was one of the very first ones to buy the dress. The moment I received the sale email, I rushed to buy it then they tell me it's out of stock.
So forget it.
Terribly disappointing.


----------



## megt10

Dressyup said:


> I love your outfit! It was pretty hot here too, but you look cool and fresh.


Thank you. It was super hot that day. The weather has been so weird.


baysidebeauty said:


>


Thanks so much Bayside.


Dukeprincess said:


> That is one of my favorite prints.  I really love it on you!


Thank you Duke. It is one of my favorite prints too it kinda reminds me of a water painting.


pbdb said:


> Ooh, what a fun and so relaxed outfit!!
> Wonderful *meg*!!!


Thank you so much PBDB.


pbdb said:


> I thought I was not going to buy until I use every single DVF dress I have but some pieces have irresistible prices!!
> So I got reina dresses that look so summery.
> Yey!!





pbdb said:


> CANCELLED my whole order when DVF.com told me one of the dresses was out of stock which is like not possible since I know I was one of the very first ones to buy the dress. The moment I received the sale email, I rushed to buy it then they tell me it's out of stock.
> So forget it.
> Terribly disappointing.


Oh no I am so sorry to hear that.


----------



## Dukeprincess

pbdb said:


> I have been so curious about this style.
> Looks pretty on you!!
> I have the same print but in callista.
> Love blue and white!



Thank you!  And I am sorry about your DVF.com order.  That sucks.



pbdb said:


> That's a really feminine top, lovely!!



Thanks, it really is and I love it.



baysidebeauty said:


> I really like the neckline on the Odetta but that print would look awful on me!



Oh stop, silly.    I am sure you'd rock it.  I bought it, so reviews and photos coming up soon!


----------



## megt10

One of my recent DVF purchases was the New Cahil Top in Explosion of Color Black.  I wore it last night for the first time.


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> One of my recent DVF purchases was the New Cahil Top in Explosion of Color Black.  I wore it last night for the first time.



Ooh I love that! The colors are so rich!


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Ooh I love that! The colors are so rich!



Thanks Duke, I love it too. I wanted it in the New Della but that just isn't the best style dress for me so when I saw it in the top I got it.


----------



## kt92

While I really love the shirt (I also tried the Delia in that color way and it didn't work for me) I do love your kitty, too!!  I can see even in the photo s/he has incredible blue eyes!


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> One of my recent DVF purchases was the New Cahil Top in Explosion of Color Black.  I wore it last night for the first time.



Love how you paired it with the red shoes!


----------



## megt10

kt92 said:


> While I really love the shirt (I also tried the Delia in that color way and it didn't work for me) I do love your kitty, too!!  I can see even in the photo s/he has incredible blue eyes!


Thanks KT, Princess does have the most beautiful sky blue eyes. 


sammix3 said:


> Love how you paired it with the red shoes!



Hey Sammi, thanks.


----------



## baysidebeauty

megt10 said:


> One of my recent DVF purchases was the New Cahil Top in Explosion of Color Black.  I wore it last night for the first time.



You look great!


----------



## kt92

I'm in love!  Got the Beth dress in spiral ferns green since it was on sale - it's a beautiful shade and I love how summery it is.  can't wait for warmer weather so I can break it out!!!  And, it's not super short - yay!


----------



## baysidebeauty

kt92 said:


> I'm in love!  Got the Beth dress in spiral ferns green since it was on sale - it's a beautiful shade and I love how summery it is.  can't wait for warmer weather so I can break it out!!!  And, it's not super short - yay!



It is such a GORGEOUS color, isn't it!  I have both the green and the purple ferns in the wraps - need the weather to warm up before I bust them out


----------



## megt10

baysidebeauty said:


> You look great!



Thanks so much Bayside, I really love the blouse.


----------



## pbdb

megt10 said:


> One of my recent DVF purchases was the New Cahil Top in Explosion of Color Black.  I wore it last night for the first time.



Oh love this blouse on you!!! The whole outfit is wonderful.
You look so nice, as always.


----------



## pbdb

kt92 said:


> I'm in love!  Got the Beth dress in spiral ferns green since it was on sale - it's a beautiful shade and I love how summery it is.  can't wait for warmer weather so I can break it out!!!  And, it's not super short - yay!



Congrats!!, I have the purple fern in the wrap, also waiting for summer to begin...almost but now raining everyday.



baysidebeauty said:


> It is such a GORGEOUS color, isn't it!  I have both the green and the purple ferns in the wraps - need the weather to warm up before I bust them out



Can't wait to see your mod pics!

Was able to get the leaves reina from shopbop sale and the falling squares B/W Pharo dress for a style change.
Yey!


----------



## megt10

pbdb said:


> Oh love this blouse on you!!! The whole outfit is wonderful.
> You look so nice, as always.


Thank you so much PBDB, this is my version of black 


pbdb said:


> Congrats!!, I have the purple fern in the wrap, also waiting for summer to begin...almost but now raining everyday.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see your mod pics!
> 
> Was able to get the leaves reina from shopbop sale and the falling squares B/W Pharo dress for a style change.
> Yey!



Oh I can't wait to see!


----------



## sammix3

During last weekend's DVF sale, my local boutique emailed me and also reminded me to use my birthday gift since it is my birthday month. I got the zarita in gardenia for $132 before tax!

Can't wait to wear it on my birthday which is this Friday!


----------



## enigmaLV

Hi, I have several DVF jeanne and julian dresses. However, i have experienced color transfers for two of my Julian  dresses. It's indicated to do dry clean, but I always use hand wash for my other DVf dresses before which didn't have a problem.

Has anyone experienced the same problem? Do you follow strict rule to use DrY Clean only?

I'm really sad because for such price i paid, the printed color transferred to the white portion of the fabric.

Thanks!


----------



## Coffee Addicted

sammix3 said:


> During last weekend's DVF sale, my local boutique emailed me and also reminded me to use my birthday gift since it is my birthday month. I got the zarita in gardenia for $132 before tax!
> 
> Can't wait to wear it on my birthday which is this Friday!



What a steal! And such a lovely colour.

I wanna buy a Reina dress - is it tts or should I size down? Thanks in advance ladies.


----------



## sammix3

Coffee Addicted said:


> What a steal! And such a lovely colour.
> 
> I wanna buy a Reina dress - is it tts or should I size down? Thanks in advance ladies.



I take a 0 in all my DVF dresses so TTS for me. And I currently own 4 reinas


----------



## baysidebeauty

sammix3 said:


> During last weekend's DVF sale, my local boutique emailed me and also reminded me to use my birthday gift since it is my birthday month. I got the zarita in gardenia for $132 before tax!
> 
> Can't wait to wear it on my birthday which is this Friday!




Way to score!   The gardenia color is a really a knockout color, I bet you look fantastic in it!


----------



## baysidebeauty

enigmaLV said:


> Hi, I have several DVF jeanne and julian dresses. However, i have experienced color transfers for two of my Julian  dresses. It's indicated to do dry clean, but I always use hand wash for my other DVf dresses before which didn't have a problem.
> 
> Has anyone experienced the same problem? Do you follow strict rule to use DrY Clean only?
> 
> I'm really sad because for such price i paid, the printed color transferred to the white portion of the fabric.
> 
> Thanks!



I dry clean only.  The dresses are so expensive, I don't want to take a chance.  I ruined pants one time that people said could hand wash.   I freshen up the dresses between trips to the dry cleaner with the Dryel sheets.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Got the Odea and it is too big. Holding the extra fabric in the back.


----------



## Greentea

megt10 said:


> One of my recent DVF purchases was the New Cahil Top in Explosion of Color Black.  I wore it last night for the first time.



One of the best looks I've ever seen on you! Simply perfection!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

sammix3 said:


> During last weekend's DVF sale, my local boutique emailed me and also reminded me to use my birthday gift since it is my birthday month. I got the zarita in gardenia for $132 before tax!
> 
> Can't wait to wear it on my birthday which is this Friday!



I cannot wait to see your birthday photos!  I am sure you will look beautiful!


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> During last weekend's DVF sale, my local boutique emailed me and also reminded me to use my birthday gift since it is my birthday month. I got the zarita in gardenia for $132 before tax!
> 
> Can't wait to wear it on my birthday which is this Friday!


I can't wait to see it on you. Happy Birthday too.


Dukeprincess said:


> Got the Odea and it is too big. Holding the extra fabric in the back.
> View attachment 2146835


It is so cute are you going to have it taken in or send it back? 


Greentea said:


> One of the best looks I've ever seen on you! Simply perfection!!


Aww, thank you so much Greentea. I think I will get a lot of wear out of this blouse and the pants too if I can ever get to the dry cleaners, lol.


----------



## Coffee Addicted

sammix3 said:


> I take a 0 in all my DVF dresses so TTS for me. And I currently own 4 reinas


Thanks a lot dear!


----------



## baysidebeauty

Dukeprincess said:


> Got the Odea and it is too big. Holding the extra fabric in the back.
> View attachment 2146835



Very summery!  


I thought you meant the Odetta that is on DVF.com in the Indian Garden - that is the print I know I couldn't pull off.  I love the shade of blue on this one!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*meg and bayside - *I ended up sending it back to Shopbop.  If I find it in the smaller size, I might get it.


----------



## sammix3

Ok as promised here are some modeling pics of the zarita in gardenia and some close up pics.  I paired it with my nude CL Ron Rons and the Jimmy Choo candy clutch.


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Ok as promised here are some modeling pics of the zarita in gardenia and some close up pics.  I paired it with my nude CL Ron Rons and the Jimmy Choo candy clutch.
> 
> View attachment 2149289
> 
> View attachment 2149283
> 
> View attachment 2149292



You look stunning Sammi! I hope you had a wonderful day.


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> You look stunning Sammi! I hope you had a wonderful day.



Thanks Meg! I had an amazing time!


----------



## LABAG

Happy Birthday Sammix! Gosh your're the same age as my youngest:giggles:
That color looks fabulous on you!Hope you had a wonderful day.


----------



## baysidebeauty

sammix3 said:


> Ok as promised here are some modeling pics of the zarita in gardenia and some close up pics.  I paired it with my nude CL Ron Rons and the Jimmy Choo candy clutch.
> 
> View attachment 2149289
> 
> View attachment 2149283
> 
> View attachment 2149292



 

You look fantastic!  

P.S.  I really like your hair!


----------



## Greentea

sammix3 said:


> Ok as promised here are some modeling pics of the zarita in gardenia and some close up pics.  I paired it with my nude CL Ron Rons and the Jimmy Choo candy clutch.
> 
> View attachment 2149289
> 
> View attachment 2149283
> 
> View attachment 2149292



Gorgeous! I need one of these dresses! Happy birthday to you!!!


----------



## ncch

Is anyone familiar with the Linda dress?  I'm wondering if it's scratchy?  It's a wool/polyamide/viscose/cashmere/angora blend .  

Thanks!


----------



## pbdb

ncch said:


> Is anyone familiar with the Linda dress?  I'm wondering if it's scratchy?  It's a wool/polyamide/viscose/cashmere/angora blend .
> 
> Thanks!



Bought the Linda dress in Shaded Curtain Navy and honestly, not scratchy at all and love the way it clings to me. I got a size P.


----------



## pbdb

In my Ruri dress on my way out to go shopping for DH (opted for Lanvin flats since so much walking).


----------



## pbdb

sammix3 said:


> Ok as promised here are some modeling pics of the zarita in gardenia and some close up pics.  I paired it with my nude CL Ron Rons and the Jimmy Choo candy clutch.
> 
> View attachment 2149289
> 
> View attachment 2149283
> 
> View attachment 2149292



You are so young and fresh!! Perfect fit on you!!!
You look pretty!!
Happy birthday!!!


----------



## sammix3

LABAG said:


> Happy Birthday Sammix! Gosh your're the same age as my youngest:giggles:
> That color looks fabulous on you!Hope you had a wonderful day.





baysidebeauty said:


> You look fantastic!
> 
> P.S.  I really like your hair!





Greentea said:


> Gorgeous! I need one of these dresses! Happy birthday to you!!!





pbdb said:


> You are so young and fresh!! Perfect fit on you!!!
> You look pretty!!
> Happy birthday!!!



Thank you everyone for all of your lovely compliments!


----------



## ncch

pbdb said:


> Bought the Linda dress in Shaded Curtain Navy and honestly, not scratchy at all and love the way it clings to me. I got a size P.



Thanks, that Linda is pretty!  I was thinking about getting that one but i might go with a plainer dress that I can dress up with lots of accessories.  Yours is silk nylon blend right?  The one I'm looking at is a wool blend so not sure how it's gonna feel.


----------



## megt10

pbdb said:


> In my Ruri dress on my way out to go shopping for DH (opted for Lanvin flats since so much walking).



You look stunning! This is one of my favorite prints.


----------



## megt10

Finally wore my New Julian Palm Forest Black.


----------



## baysidebeauty

megt10 said:


> Finally wore my New Julian Palm Forest Black.



This suits you beautifully!  Love the pop of red purse


----------



## pbdb

megt10 said:


> Finally wore my New Julian Palm Forest Black.



Love the shoes!!!
Soooo tempted to get this print and you got it !! Happy for you!!
Huge congrats my dear!!!
You look so sexy!!! The print fits you so well!!!!


----------



## enigmaLV

baysidebeauty said:


> I dry clean only.  The dresses are so expensive, I don't want to take a chance.  I ruined pants one time that people said could hand wash.   I freshen up the dresses between trips to the dry cleaner with the Dryel sheets.


Thanks for this info bayside beauty. Really sad that I had to wait for two dresses to get damaged before I learned to dry clean only.


----------



## Butterfly_77

Hello there

for the past 5 yrs I have been washing ALL my DVF wrap dresses. On a gentle wool cycle, reduced temperature to 20 degrees and with just a little Woolite and a couple of color catching sheets. I didn't have any color transfer (yet) and my dresses still look very fresh and vibrant. So yes, for me it totally works.....



enigmaLV said:


> Hi, I have several DVF jeanne and julian dresses. However, i have experienced color transfers for two of my Julian  dresses. It's indicated to do dry clean, but I always use hand wash for my other DVf dresses before which didn't have a problem.
> 
> Has anyone experienced the same problem? Do you follow strict rule to use DrY Clean only?
> 
> I'm really sad because for such price i paid, the printed color transferred to the white portion of the fabric.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Butterfly_77

wow, Sammi, you're looking absolutely stunning! Happy belated B-day! 



sammix3 said:


> Ok as promised here are some modeling pics of the zarita in gardenia and some close up pics.  I paired it with my nude CL Ron Rons and the Jimmy Choo candy clutch.
> 
> View attachment 2149289
> 
> View attachment 2149283
> 
> View attachment 2149292


----------



## Butterfly_77

cool pattern!!





megt10 said:


> Finally wore my New Julian Palm Forest Black.


----------



## megt10

baysidebeauty said:


> This suits you beautifully!  Love the pop of red purse





pbdb said:


> Love the shoes!!!
> Soooo tempted to get this print and you got it !! Happy for you!!
> Huge congrats my dear!!!
> You look so sexy!!! The print fits you so well!!!!





Butterfly_77 said:


> cool pattern!!



Thank you ladies!


----------



## Dukeprincess

sammix3 said:


> Ok as promised here are some modeling pics of the zarita in gardenia and some close up pics.  I paired it with my nude CL Ron Rons and the Jimmy Choo candy clutch.
> 
> View attachment 2149289
> 
> View attachment 2149283
> 
> View attachment 2149292



WOWZA!    How did anyone watch the show?  I would've been staring at how gorgeous you looked!  Happy Belated Birthday!


----------



## Dukeprincess

pbdb said:


> In my Ruri dress on my way out to go shopping for DH (opted for Lanvin flats since so much walking).



The Ruri looks perfect on you!



megt10 said:


> Finally wore my New Julian Palm Forest Black.



Man oh man, I looooove this wrap.  Perfect styling too.  


I know someone was looking for my maxi dress, the Orioti and here it is on eBay.  A bit overpriced though, IMO.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIANE-VON-F...1621?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item27d216c305


----------



## pbdb

Sweet of you to say, thanks!




Dukeprincess said:


> The Ruri looks perfect on you!
> 
> 
> 
> Man oh man, I looooove this wrap.  Perfect styling too.
> 
> 
> I know someone was looking for my maxi dress, the Orioti and here it is on eBay.  A bit overpriced though, IMO.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIANE-VON-F...1621?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item27d216c305


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> The Ruri looks perfect on you!
> 
> 
> 
> Man oh man, I looooove this wrap.  Perfect styling too.
> 
> 
> I know someone was looking for my maxi dress, the Orioti and here it is on eBay.  A bit overpriced though, IMO.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIANE-VON-F...1621?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item27d216c305



Thanks Duke. I really love the print on it, and it was such a good deal that makes it even better. Last night I got the Mindy dress from Shopbop and I love that one too. It is already getting so hot here that I am looking for short sleeve alternatives, and this one is great. I just went and ordered the other Mindy from Saks at 25% off.


----------



## pbdb

megt10 said:


> Thanks Duke. I really love the print on it, and it was such a good deal that makes it even better. Last night I got the Mindy dress from Shopbop and I love that one too. It is already getting so hot here that I am looking for short sleeve alternatives, and this one is great. I just went and ordered the other Mindy from Saks at 25% off.



You're lucky *meg* with the 25% off from saks for Dvf. Saks does not want to ship DVF to HK because of licensing agreement restrictions.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> The Ruri looks perfect on you!
> 
> 
> 
> Man oh man, I looooove this wrap.  Perfect styling too.
> 
> 
> I know someone was looking for my maxi dress, the Orioti and here it is on eBay.  A bit overpriced though, IMO.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIANE-VON-F...1621?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item27d216c305





pbdb said:


> You're lucky *meg* with the 25% off from saks for Dvf. Saks does not want to ship DVF to HK because of licensing agreement restrictions.



Yeah that does suck. I have heard of people using a mail service that you can have things sent to and then they send them on to you. I don't know much about it or if it would save any money in the long run.


----------



## megt10

Ladies here is the Mindy dress.


----------



## Greentea

pbdb said:


> In my Ruri dress on my way out to go shopping for DH (opted for Lanvin flats since so much walking).



We are dress twins! Don't you love it? Looks great!


----------



## baysidebeauty

megt10 said:


> Ladies here is the Mindy dress.


----------



## megt10

baysidebeauty said:


>



Thank you so much Bayside. I really love her short sleeve wrap dresses, they are so perfect for summer.


----------



## baysidebeauty

DVF on Gilt today!


----------



## kt92

DVF on sale at Bloomingdales also!  Just got the spiral ferns in purple in the Julian!


----------



## sooz19

megt10 said:


> Ladies here is the Mindy dress.


 
Beautiful!  

I've been watching this one as well.  How does it run size-wise (since I am not near any store where I could try one on)?  I am normally a 4 in her Julian wraps.


----------



## megt10

sooz19 said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> I've been watching this one as well.  How does it run size-wise (since I am not near any store where I could try one on)?  I am normally a 4 in her Julian wraps.



Thank you Sooz, I am a 4 in wraps which is what I got in this as well. I think this one is a little bit bigger than the Julian. I probably could have taken iy in a 2 but I like this fit as well.


----------



## *MJ*

kt92 said:


> DVF on sale at Bloomingdales also!  Just got the spiral ferns in purple in the Julian!



I got this one too!!


----------



## phiphi

hi ladies! been MIA but wanted to swing by to say hello to my fab and fashionable tpf/dvf'ers!

:blossom:


----------



## Dukeprincess

You look lovely Meg!

Saks purchase came today. This is the Beth.


----------



## *MJ*

Dukeprincess said:


> You look lovely Meg!
> 
> Saks purchase came today. This is the Beth.
> 
> View attachment 2156954



Very pretty!


----------



## baysidebeauty

Dukeprincess said:


> You look lovely Meg!
> 
> Saks purchase came today. This is the Beth.
> 
> View attachment 2156954



Love it!


----------



## LABAG

phiphi said:


> hi ladies! been MIA but wanted to swing by to say hello to my fab and fashionable tpf/dvf'ers!
> 
> :blossom:



Hi I've been checking ur blog-love your style!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you, MJ and Bayside!

I'm still on the fence about it. I love the print but I wonder if it's not very "me."


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> You look lovely Meg!
> 
> Saks purchase came today. This is the Beth.
> Thanks Duke.
> View attachment 2156954





Dukeprincess said:


> Thank you, MJ and Bayside!
> 
> I'm still on the fence about it. I love the print but I wonder if it's not very "me."



I love it on you! You must keep it, you look fantastic in it. I was looking at this one too but thought that it would be too short on me. It is the perfect length on you and I am going to take a second look


----------



## megt10

I wore my Ibiza sweater yesterday. I love DVF sweaters.


----------



## *MJ*

megt10 said:


> I wore my Ibiza sweater yesterday. I love DVF sweaters.



It's lovely!! You're always so stylish!!


----------



## *MJ*

Dukeprincess said:


> Thank you, MJ and Bayside!
> 
> I'm still on the fence about it. I love the print but I wonder if it's not very "me."



I think it's a great, fun summer dress, and it looks perfect on you!


----------



## phiphi

Dukeprincess said:


> You look lovely Meg!
> 
> Saks purchase came today. This is the Beth.
> 
> View attachment 2156954



duke, you know what i think of this dress on you! don't make me go to see you! 



LABAG said:


> Hi I've been checking ur blog-love your style!



omigosh!  thank you so much labag! that means a lot to me!



megt10 said:


> I wore my Ibiza sweater yesterday. I love DVF sweaters.



love this print on you!


----------



## Dukeprincess

You ladies convinced me to keep it! The Beth stays!


----------



## megt10

*MJ* said:


> It's lovely!! You're always so stylish!!





phiphi said:


> duke, you know what i think of this dress on you! don't make me go to see you!
> 
> 
> 
> omigosh!  thank you so much labag! that means a lot to me!
> 
> 
> 
> love this print on you!


Thank you ladies.


Dukeprincess said:


> You ladies convinced me to keep it! The Beth stays!


Yeah!


----------



## PYT75

This thread started my love of DvF. I don't usually post but wanted to share a recent outfit. I've been inspired by all of the stylish ladies who post here.


----------



## baysidebeauty

PYT75 said:


> This thread started my love of DvF. I don't usually post but wanted to share a recent outfit. I've been inspired by all of the stylish ladies who post here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2160297



Wow, that dress shows off your curves beautifully - you look fantastic!


----------



## Dukeprincess

PYT75 said:


> This thread started my love of DvF. I don't usually post but wanted to share a recent outfit. I've been inspired by all of the stylish ladies who post here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2160297



Omg! Love! The Delian is one of my favorite dresses and it looks amazing on you.

The Rockstuds are amazing too.


----------



## baysidebeauty

Dukeprincess said:


> *meg and bayside - *I ended up sending it back to Shopbop.  If I find it in the smaller size, I might get it.



Gilt has the Odea


----------



## Greentea

Dukeprincess said:


> You look lovely Meg!
> 
> Saks purchase came today. This is the Beth.
> 
> View attachment 2156954



Love!!!


----------



## Greentea

megt10 said:


> I wore my Ibiza sweater yesterday. I love DVF sweaters.



For me, the best fitting cardigan of all time. Love it!


----------



## brwneyedgrl

I don't own anything by DVF yet, but when I tried on the Zarita in a 4, it was too small for me. I'm interested in the Reina dress, but Bloomingdales only has a 6 left. I realize that the Zarita and Reina are completely different dresses, but in general would a 6 in Zarita translate into a 4 or 6 for Reina? Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Dukeprincess

brwneyedgrl said:


> I don't own anything by DVF yet, but when I tried on the Zarita in a 4, it was too small for me. I'm interested in the Reina dress, but Bloomingdales only has a 6 left. I realize that the Zarita and Reina are completely different dresses, but in general would a 6 in Zarita translate into a 4 or 6 for Reina? Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks



What is your US size? I always go a size up for DVF. Her stuff is cut small. Some things I'd even go 2 sizes up.


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Ladies here is the Mindy dress.



The colors are so pretty! You look amazing!


----------



## sammix3

Dukeprincess said:


> You look lovely Meg!
> 
> Saks purchase came today. This is the Beth.
> 
> View attachment 2156954



Absolutely stunning! I am loving this print on you!


----------



## megt10

PYT75 said:


> This thread started my love of DvF. I don't usually post but wanted to share a recent outfit. I've been inspired by all of the stylish ladies who post here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2160297


You look fantastic! We are shoe twins too 


Greentea said:


> For me, the best fitting cardigan of all time. Love it!


I agree, I love her cardigans.


sammix3 said:


> The colors are so pretty! You look amazing!



Thanks Sammi.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thanks for the compliment, Sammi and Greentea!

My Gilt purchase arrived today - Georgina Maxi in Palm Forest Black


----------



## sammix3

Dukeprincess said:


> Thanks for the compliment, Sammi and Greentea!
> 
> My Gilt purchase arrived today - Georgina Maxi in Palm Forest Black
> 
> View attachment 2163243



Love it!!


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Thanks for the compliment, Sammi and Greentea!
> 
> My Gilt purchase arrived today - Georgina Maxi in Palm Forest Black
> 
> View attachment 2163243



You look stunning Duke. I love this on you.


----------



## baysidebeauty

Dukeprincess said:


> Thanks for the compliment, Sammi and Greentea!
> 
> My Gilt purchase arrived today - Georgina Maxi in Palm Forest Black
> 
> View attachment 2163243



Fantastic!


----------



## LABAG

DITTO DITTO DITTO DUKE!


----------



## Dukeprincess

sammix3 said:


> Love it!!





megt10 said:


> You look stunning Duke. I love this on you.





baysidebeauty said:


> Fantastic!





LABAG said:


> DITTO DITTO DITTO DUKE!



  I am so excited to have this dress.  I have been in love with it since I first saw it a few months ago on Shopbop.

For reference, I am 5'8 (without shoes) and wearing 4 inch heels in this photo.


----------



## Coffee Addicted

Dukeprincess said:


> Thanks for the compliment, Sammi and Greentea!
> 
> My Gilt purchase arrived today - Georgina Maxi in Palm Forest Black
> 
> View attachment 2163243



Niceeeeee! Suits you well


----------



## Dukeprincess

Coffee Addicted said:


> Niceeeeee! Suits you well



Aww, thank you.


----------



## megt10

Got the Parker Jersey Dress from Saks sale for 114.00. It arrived today and I am wearing it tonight. It is about 95 degrees right now and it is really comfortable.


----------



## baysidebeauty

megt10 said:


> Got the Parker Jersey Dress from Saks sale for 114.00. It arrived today and I am wearing it tonight. It is about 95 degrees right now and it is really comfortable.



Looks great on you!  :greengrin:


----------



## megt10

baysidebeauty said:


> Looks great on you!  :greengrin:



Thank you. I love it, it was so comfortable and cool. I came home and ordered the red one which was also on sale.


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> Got the Parker Jersey Dress from Saks sale for 114.00. It arrived today and I am wearing it tonight. It is about 95 degrees right now and it is really comfortable.



That looks very good on you!


----------



## Greentea

Dukeprincess said:


> Thanks for the compliment, Sammi and Greentea!
> 
> My Gilt purchase arrived today - Georgina Maxi in Palm Forest Black
> 
> View attachment 2163243



I totally and completely die.


----------



## Greentea

megt10 said:


> Got the Parker Jersey Dress from Saks sale for 114.00. It arrived today and I am wearing it tonight. It is about 95 degrees right now and it is really comfortable.



Love you in black!


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> That looks very good on you!





Greentea said:


> Love you in black!



Thanks ladies, I love the dress it is so comfortable and can be dressed up or down with sandals and a sweater. I can't wait to get the red one too.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Greentea said:


> I totally and completely die.



  Aww thank you!!!


----------



## phiphi

Dukeprincess said:


> Thanks for the compliment, Sammi and Greentea!
> 
> My Gilt purchase arrived today - Georgina Maxi in Palm Forest Black
> 
> View attachment 2163243



 you know how much i love this on you!!



megt10 said:


> Got the Parker Jersey Dress from Saks sale for 114.00. It arrived today and I am wearing it tonight. It is about 95 degrees right now and it is really comfortable.



this is gorgeous, meg!! love the cut and you can't beat the price!!


----------



## phiphi

thanks to my best shopping partner, *duke*, i now own a reina. whatever took me so long? this is a perfect shift and i didn't need to hem it!


----------



## pbdb

Out for dinner with  DH....


----------



## baysidebeauty

pbdb said:


> Out for dinner with  DH....



Love this wrap on you!


----------



## baysidebeauty

phiphi said:


> thanks to my best shopping partner, *duke*, i now own a reina. whatever took me so long? this is a perfect shift and i didn't need to hem it!



Gorgeous color, so summery!


----------



## rcy

pbdb said:


> Out for dinner with DH....


 
I've totally been eyeballing this dress, so glad to see it on a real person. . . you look great!


----------



## jp_536

megt10 said:


> I wore my Ibiza sweater yesterday. I love DVF sweaters.



I pop in and out on this thread... Must be more consistent as I love everyone's pics.  And you ladies always have great sale info. Too bad I missed the gilt sale..

You, my dear, are radiant! You paired cobalt CQ with this right? Gorgeous!!


----------



## jp_536

pbdb said:


> Out for dinner with  DH....



Pbdb!! You and DH look so stunning together, both so sharply dressed!! Oh..if you only had that pair of red, hot heels you need/want.  It would be so perfect with this outfit and your bal clutch!


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> you know how much i love this on you!!
> 
> 
> 
> this is gorgeous, meg!! love the cut and you can't beat the price!!


Thanks Phiphi. I know the price was great and it is perfect for SoCal summer.


phiphi said:


> thanks to my best shopping partner, *duke*, i now own a reina. whatever took me so long? this is a perfect shift and i didn't need to hem it!


I love this on you. I have always loved the Reina I wish they had a longer version.


pbdb said:


> Out for dinner with  DH....


You look stunning in this dress. I think I need this one


----------



## megt10

jp_536 said:


> I pop in and out on this thread... Must be more consistent as I love everyone's pics.  And you ladies always have great sale info. Too bad I missed the gilt sale..
> 
> You, my dear, are radiant! You paired cobalt CQ with this right? Gorgeous!!



Thank you and yes I did. Saks is having a great sale right now too. I just picked up the New Jeanne SPIRAL FERNS GREEN, New Julian Chain Link Coral, Valencia Printed Silk-Jersey Wrap Dress and the Noe Silk Jersey Dress.


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Thank you and yes I did. Saks is having a great sale right now too. I just picked up the New Jeanne SPIRAL FERNS GREEN, New Julian Chain Link Coral, Valencia Printed Silk-Jersey Wrap Dress and the Noe Silk Jersey Dress.



Is the sale online or in stores?


----------



## megt10

jp_536 said:


> I pop in and out on this thread... Must be more consistent as I love everyone's pics.  And you ladies always have great sale info. Too bad I missed the gilt sale..
> 
> You, my dear, are radiant! You paired cobalt CQ with this right? Gorgeous!!





sammix3 said:


> Is the sale online or in stores?



Online not sure about in the stores. I just got an email and checked it out.


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Got the Parker Jersey Dress from Saks sale for 114.00. It arrived today and I am wearing it tonight. It is about 95 degrees right now and it is really comfortable.



Great deal! Can't wait to see all your other goodies


----------



## sammix3

phiphi said:


> thanks to my best shopping partner, *duke*, i now own a reina. whatever took me so long? this is a perfect shift and i didn't need to hem it!



The reina looks amazing on you! I just love that style oh so much.


----------



## sammix3

pbdb said:


> Out for dinner with  DH....



Aww you and your DH look so cute together. Both dressed so well.


----------



## sooz19

megt10 said:


> Thank you Sooz, I am a 4 in wraps which is what I got in this as well. I think this one is a little bit bigger than the Julian. I probably could have taken iy in a 2 but I like this fit as well.


 
I ended up ordering the 4 and it just arrived yesterday...it is fantastic!  Thanks for your help!


----------



## megt10

sooz19 said:


> I ended up ordering the 4 and it just arrived yesterday...it is fantastic!  Thanks for your help!



You're welcome. I hope you post pics


----------



## DC-Cutie

phiphi said:


> thanks to my best shopping partner, *duke*, i now own a reina. whatever took me so long? this is a perfect shift and i didn't need to hem it!



Absolutely perfect. Duke knows you well. 



pbdb said:


> Out for dinner with  DH....



Lovely couple.


----------



## phiphi

baysidebeauty said:


> Gorgeous color, so summery!



thank you so much baysidebeauty! the colour is just fantastic!



megt10 said:


> Thanks Phiphi. I know the price was great and it is perfect for SoCal summer.
> 
> I love this on you. I have always loved the Reina I wish they had a longer version.
> 
> You look stunning in this dress. I think I need this one



thank you meg. i'm surprised she hasn't come out with a longer version. this is pretty short. 



sammix3 said:


> The reina looks amazing on you! I just love that style oh so much.



thank you sammi! i'm now a reina convert! 



DC-Cutie said:


> Absolutely perfect. Duke knows you well.



thank you DC! she sure does! hope you're well 



pbdb said:


> Out for dinner with  DH....



very cute!


----------



## Dukeprincess

pbdb said:


> Out for dinner with  DH....



I adore this wrap and you made it look so classy!  



phiphi said:


> thanks to my best shopping partner, *duke*, i now own a reina. whatever took me so long? this is a perfect shift and i didn't need to hem it!



Stick with me kiddo, I will have you looking beautiful, but broke!    You look fabulous my dear as I knew you would.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dukeprincess said:


> I adore this wrap and you made it look so classy!
> 
> 
> 
> Stick with me kiddo, I will have you looking beautiful, but broke!    You look fabulous my dear as I knew you would.



Yeah!

*glances at my rolling rack full of DVF pieces that you suggested*


----------



## Dukeprincess

DC-Cutie said:


> Yeah!
> 
> *glances at my rolling rack full of DVF pieces that you suggested*



LOL!  Touche'.  I mean, I am just trying to be "helpful"


----------



## Greentea

phiphi said:


> thanks to my best shopping partner, *duke*, i now own a reina. whatever took me so long? this is a perfect shift and i didn't need to hem it!



Perfect!! The Ruri fits me better but this is just amazing on you! I know it won't be your last!


----------



## Greentea

pbdb said:


> Out for dinner with  DH....



Love this print - looks great (and your Bal clutch ain't too shabby, either!)


----------



## pbdb

jp_536 said:


> Pbdb!! You and DH look so stunning together, both so sharply dressed!! Oh..if you only had that pair of red, hot heels you need/want.  It would be so perfect with this outfit and your bal clutch!



I just saw the red from Valentino rock stud kitten heels, none in my size so will just wait. That's the pair I want!!, thanks for your wonderful comment!!



megt10 said:


> Thanks Phiphi. I know the price was great and it is perfect for SoCal summer.
> 
> I love this on you. I have always loved the Reina I wish they had a longer version.
> 
> You look stunning in this dress. I think I need this one



Get one meg, and thanks for your nice comment!!!!



Dukeprincess said:


> I adore this wrap and you made it look so classy!
> 
> 
> 
> Stick with me kiddo, I will have you looking beautiful, but broke!    You look fabulous my dear as I knew you would.



You're very sweet for saying that, thanks !!



phiphi said:


> thank you so much baysidebeauty! the colour is just fantastic!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you meg. i'm surprised she hasn't come out with a longer version. this is pretty short.
> 
> 
> 
> thank you sammi! i'm now a reina convert!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you DC! she sure does! hope you're well
> 
> 
> 
> very cute!



Thanks!!!!!



DC-Cutie said:


> Absolutely perfect. Duke knows you well.
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely couple.



Thank you DC !!!!



sammix3 said:


> Aww you and your DH look so cute together. Both dressed so well.



It was a business dinner with the company. If we go on a special date, I wear my DVf and DH is usually in slacks.
Thanks for your nice comment!!


----------



## pbdb

Greentea said:


> Love this print - looks great (and your Bal clutch ain't too shabby, either!)



Yes, one of my faves, also perfect with my not so shabby clutch!!!


----------



## pbdb

Love the Reina, for the versatility!!

You look wonderful in this!!!!!





Greentea said:


> Love this print - looks great (and your Bal clutch ain't too shabby, either!)





phiphi said:


> thanks to my best shopping partner, *duke*, i now own a reina. whatever took me so long? this is a perfect shift and i didn't need to hem it!


----------



## megt10

pbdb said:


> I just saw the red from Valentino rock stud kitten heels, none in my size so will just wait. That's the pair I want!!, thanks for your wonderful comment!!
> 
> 
> 
> Get one meg, and thanks for your nice comment!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You're very sweet for saying that, thanks !!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you DC !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> It was a business dinner with the company. If we go on a special date, I wear my DVf and DH is usually in slacks.
> Thanks for your nice comment!!


You will love the RS kitten heels in red. What size do you need I will keep an eye out for you. I found the the Linda on sale at NM. Got it! Thanks.


phiphi said:


> thank you so much baysidebeauty! the colour is just fantastic!
> 
> 
> 
> *thank you meg. i'm surprised she hasn't come out with a longer version. this is pretty short. *
> 
> 
> 
> thank you sammi! i'm now a reina convert!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you DC! she sure does! hope you're well
> 
> 
> 
> very cute!



I know, I so want a longer version of this style. I have one that I got back when I first got into DVF that was from Rue final sale. I wear it as a tunic.


----------



## pbdb

Double post


----------



## pbdb

megt10 said:


> You will love the RS kitten heels in red. What size do you need I will keep an eye out for you. I found the the Linda on sale at NM. Got it! Thanks.
> 
> 
> I know, I so want a longer version of this style. I have one that I got back when I first got into DVF that was from Rue final sale. I wear it as a tunic.




I got mine at a bit of a discount at 330usd but you got yours at 250 right?
Great!!!
I was wondering what if I waited for more sale for this one, but I noticed that when they put down the price, the size P was not available anymore so great I was still able to get one.
The one from Bloomies still has not arrived yet, also got that on a special email one day only  sale and have a 10% discount so used both.
My latest one is from NM, in the Valencia Print, got it from the Spree sale.
Still no shipping notice but confirmed.


----------



## phiphi

Dukeprincess said:


> Stick with me kiddo, I will have you looking beautiful, but broke!    You look fabulous my dear as I knew you would.



lol yes, i know. my closet thanks you - jury out on how my wallet feels. 



Greentea said:


> Perfect!! The Ruri fits me better but this is just amazing on you! I know it won't be your last!



thank you so so much greentea. i'm in love!



pbdb said:


> Love the Reina, for the versatility!!
> 
> You look wonderful in this!!!!!



thank you pbdb!



megt10 said:


> I know, I so want a longer version of this style. I have one that I got back when I first got into DVF that was from Rue final sale. I wear it as a tunic.



oh yes, i can see this being perfect as a tunic!


----------



## megt10

pbdb said:


> I got mine at a bit of a discount at 330usd but you got yours at 250 right?
> Great!!!
> I was wondering what if I waited for more sale for this one, but I noticed that when they put down the price, the size P was not available anymore so great I was still able to get one.
> The one from Bloomies still has not arrived yet, also got that on a special email one day only  sale and have a 10% discount so used both.
> My latest one is from NM, in the Valencia Print, got it from the Spree sale.
> Still no shipping notice but confirmed.



I got mine for 231.00 it came to 251.00 with tax. They only had small so waiting wouldn't have done you any good. Bloomingdale's is the slowest of the stores to ship. I am still waiting for things from the F&F sale. We are gonna be dress twins I ordered the Valencia too.


----------



## megt10

I think this is the first time I have posted a pic of my Cahill blouse from last season.


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> I think this is the first time I have posted a pic of my Cahill blouse from last season.



Give me the shirt, shoes and belt and no one gets hurt!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Clouds today!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dukeprincess said:


> Clouds today!
> View attachment 2175837



Very nice.


----------



## Dukeprincess

DC-Cutie said:


> Very nice.



Thank you dear! Miss you.


----------



## Greentea

Dukeprincess said:


> Give me the shirt, shoes and belt and no one gets hurt!



Good, 'cause I've got dibs on the jacket.

Meg - you are KILLING me here.


----------



## Greentea

Dukeprincess said:


> Clouds today!
> View attachment 2175837



Winner winner chicken dinner!


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Give me the shirt, shoes and belt and no one gets hurt!


LOL, thank you Duke.


Dukeprincess said:


> Clouds today!
> View attachment 2175837


You look fantastic. I love the wrap dresses on you. They show off your tiny waist like nothing else.


Greentea said:


> Good, 'cause I've got dibs on the jacket.
> 
> Meg - you are KILLING me here.



Aww, thank you so much Greentea.


----------



## phiphi

megt10 said:


> I think this is the first time I have posted a pic of my Cahill blouse from last season.



ooh! the cahill is one of my favourite blouses!



Dukeprincess said:


> Clouds today!
> View attachment 2175837



gorgeous!!


----------



## baysidebeauty

Dukeprincess said:


> Clouds today!
> View attachment 2175837



That color is fabulous on you!


----------



## baysidebeauty

megt10 said:


> I think this is the first time I have posted a pic of my Cahill blouse from last season.



Very summery!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you so much, Greentea, Meg, Phi and Bayside!!


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> ooh! the cahill is one of my favourite blouses!
> 
> 
> 
> gorgeous!!


Mine too, it really goes with just about anything.


baysidebeauty said:


> Very summery!


Yep, it is already sweltering here.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Ladies you all look lovely! 
I wasn't wearing DVF today but baby girl was!


----------



## pbdb

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Ladies you all look lovely!
> I wasn't wearing DVF today but baby girl was!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2179114



This is the CUTEST and most adorable mod pic ever!!!!
Makes me want a girl as well (have two wonderful boys) but too aged to have one so will just look at your pics.
Really love this!!!! You must be so proud!!!!


----------



## megt10

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Ladies you all look lovely!
> I wasn't wearing DVF today but baby girl was!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2179114



OMG Dezy, she is the cutest ever! Agree with PBDB best mod pic I have ever seen. Wow, time has really flown, seems like just yesterday when you were pregnant and now here is this gorgeous baby girl in her DVF.


----------



## LABAG

Meg I have that same color Cahill -I wore my at EaSter ,with navy slacks and sweater-but I like this light blue tks!-don't cha love this stingy green color-and I too have many Cahill blouses-I love the sexy deep v.....


----------



## megt10

LABAG said:


> Meg I have that same color Cahill -I wore my at EaSter ,with navy slacks and sweater-but I like this light blue tks!-don't cha love this stingy green color-and I too have many Cahill blouses-I love the sexy deep v.....



I do love the Cahill. It took me a long time to get into DVF blouses since they cost almost as much as her dresses. Now I am always on the lookout for a good sale since they really are so versatile. I have been wearing pants a lot more often so I am getting more use out of them too.


----------



## Greentea

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Ladies you all look lovely!
> I wasn't wearing DVF today but baby girl was!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2179114



I can't take the cute!!!!


----------



## am2022

adorable!!!


dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Ladies you all look lovely!
> I wasn't wearing DVF today but baby girl was!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2179114


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

pbdb said:


> This is the CUTEST and most adorable mod pic ever!!!!
> Makes me want a girl as well (have two wonderful boys) but too aged to have one so will just look at your pics.
> Really love this!!!! You must be so proud!!!!


 


megt10 said:


> OMG Dezy, she is the cutest ever! Agree with PBDB best mod pic I have ever seen. Wow, time has really flown, seems like just yesterday when you were pregnant and now here is this gorgeous baby girl in her DVF.


 


Greentea said:


> I can't take the cute!!!!


 


amacasa said:


> adorable!!!


 
Thank you ladies! She is already such a mini fashionista!


----------



## kt92

quick question for you all!  Would you wear the Julian wrap in the spiral ferns purple to a wedding in the afternoon with pretty ivory sandals - 2pm, men wear suits (and hubby is the best man), no specification for the women?  or is that too casual?  I have a different dress I could wear but it's black and I was thinking it would be nice to wear something with color....but not if it's not dressy enough.


----------



## LABAG

I would wear it ,but that's me. I think the color would dictate if you should, as the wrap is a classic.
that said,the purple fern is a rich deep color and with the right accessories and bag will be perfect


----------



## baysidebeauty

kt92 said:


> quick question for you all!  Would you wear the Julian wrap in the spiral ferns purple to a wedding in the afternoon with pretty ivory sandals - 2pm, men wear suits (and hubby is the best man), no specification for the women?  or is that too casual?  I have a different dress I could wear but it's black and I was thinking it would be nice to wear something with color....but not if it's not dressy enough.




I think the dress would be lovely for an afternoon wedding!  But I wouldn't wear ivory sandals - reason being the dress is vibrant purple with a crisp white pattern, and the ivory will look "dirty" against the bright, crisp white.  You could wear black patent sandals, that would work, maybe even the right shade of blue sandals...but not ivory.


----------



## kt92

Thanks!  I have black patent also, and I checked my "ivory" sandals against the dress and they actually match pretty close (so maybe technically they are white?), so I have options!  (it's always good to have options, )  Thanks so much!  I am leaning towards the outfit if the weather isn't brutally hot.


----------



## Greentea

LABAG said:


> I would wear it ,but that's me. I think the color would dictate if you should, as the wrap is a classic.
> that said,the purple fern is a rich deep color and with the right accessories and bag will be perfect



Sure! If those shoes look good with it, then perfect


----------



## caterpillar

Sorry if this is not allowed.

But is there a good way to sell old DVF dresses besides ebay/poshmark/bonanza? Like Herve Leger has lollipuff... is there an equivalent for DVF?


----------



## LABAG

Just picked up the leopard stone red ipad case by DVF @ Saks , with extra 10 % off. It already has a fed ex n. -wow!!!
 I Just got my first ipad for Mother's Day.


----------



## mmr

megt10 said:


> Ladies here is the Mindy dress.


You look great!  I've been eyeing the mindy.  Do you find any issues with the arm holes being too big or cut in a way that your bra shows?  I read a few reviews with this complaint.


----------



## megt10

LABAG said:


> Just picked up the leopard stone red ipad case by DVF @ Saks , with extra 10 % off. It already has a fed ex n. -wow!!!
> I Just got my first ipad for Mother's Day.


That is awesome. I love my ipad. Congrats.


mmr said:


> You look great!  I've been eyeing the mindy.  Do you find any issues with the arm holes being too big or cut in a way that your bra shows?  I read a few reviews with this complaint.



Thank you. I didn't have a problem with my bra strap showing. I do have a lot of different type bras though to work with different outfits. I didn't find the arm holes too big either. I sized up in this because I didn't have the option of a small and it is nice and flowy. Perfect for hot weather.


----------



## LABAG

megt10 said:


> That is awesome. I love my ipad. Congrats.
> 
> 
> Thank you. I didn't have a problem with my bra strap showing. I do have a lot of different type bras though to work with different outfits. I didn't find the arm holes too big either. I sized up in this because I didn't have the option of a small and it is nice and flowy. Perfect for hot weather.


 Thanks Meg-itll be here tomorrow! I also have that print in a Jeanne dress-love that red......
I do love my ipad! I finally got up to par with one.I could not put it down all weekend.Everyone should have one.


----------



## baysidebeauty

LABAG said:


> Just picked up the leopard stone red ipad case by DVF @ Saks , with extra 10 % off. It already has a fed ex n. -wow!!!
> I Just got my first ipad for Mother's Day.



I love that print - have it in the Jeanne.  Was originally on the fence about it but have worn it multiple times and feel like a million bucks every time!  It definitely is not for the faint of heart


----------



## LABAG

baysidebeauty said:


> I love that print - have it in the Jeanne. Was originally on the fence about it but have worn it multiple times and feel like a million bucks every time! It definitely is not for the faint of heart


 Haha I know baysidebeauty- i saw your pic and had to have it.
MY CASE ARRIVED AT HOME JUST NOW -CANT WAIT TO SEE IT WHEN I GET HOME LATER!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Wore my Elisabetta blouse with the Navy Koto skirt today to work. Shoes are Cole Haan and the pearls are a gift from my bestie Phi.


----------



## Dukeprincess

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Ladies you all look lovely!
> I wasn't wearing DVF today but baby girl was!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2179114



Omg she's a doll! So so cute!


----------



## baysidebeauty

Dukeprincess said:


> Wore my Elisabetta blouse with the Navy Koto skirt today to work. Shoes are Cole Haan and the pearls are a gift from my bestie Phi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2189916


----------



## sammix3

Dukeprincess said:


> Wore my Elisabetta blouse with the Navy Koto skirt today to work. Shoes are Cole Haan and the pearls are a gift from my bestie Phi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2189916



Gorgeous! I want the navy koto, and the parakeet koto and plum koto. Hmm sensing a theme here?


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Wore my Elisabetta blouse with the Navy Koto skirt today to work. Shoes are Cole Haan and the pearls are a gift from my bestie Phi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2189916



You look gorgeous Duke. BTW, the striped cotton MBMJ sundress  that you liked is on sale at Nordstrom right now in 2 colors.
http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/marc-by..._sp=personalizedsort-_-browseresults-_-1_15_D


----------



## Dukeprincess

baysidebeauty said:


>



Thanks hon.  I am missing your outfit pictures.  More soon?



sammix3 said:


> Gorgeous! I want the navy koto, and the parakeet koto and plum koto. Hmm sensing a theme here?



Thank you!  Yes, I see the pattern and I don't blame you.  I love these skirts.  So flattering.



megt10 said:


> You look gorgeous Duke. BTW, the striped cotton MBMJ sundress  that you liked is on sale at Nordstrom right now in 2 colors.
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/marc-by..._sp=personalizedsort-_-browseresults-_-1_15_D



OMG!  That dress was fabulous on you.  I must have it too!    Thank you for the compliment.  I felt comfy all day as well.


----------



## baysidebeauty

Dukeprincess said:


> Thanks hon.  I am missing your outfit pictures.  More soon?



I haven't gotten any new DVF lately other than the cloverleaf Golda from Ebay, which I'm on the fence about - it is super-comfortable (have it in the Indian Daisy) but I'm not loving the print on me so I may list it.   Nothing from the recent collections is calling to me


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Thanks hon.  I am missing your outfit pictures.  More soon?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  Yes, I see the pattern and I don't blame you.  I love these skirts.  So flattering.
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!  That dress was fabulous on you.  I must have it too!    Thank you for the compliment.  I felt comfy all day as well.



Did you get it?


----------



## Dukeprincess

baysidebeauty said:


> I haven't gotten any new DVF lately other than the cloverleaf Golda from Ebay, which I'm on the fence about - it is super-comfortable (have it in the Indian Daisy) but I'm not loving the print on me so I may list it.   Nothing from the recent collections is calling to me



No, I completely understand.  I haven't picked up anything since the maxi wrap dress.



megt10 said:


> Did you get it?



I did!  Thank you! 

30% off sale items on DVF.com
http://www.dvf.com/sale?sc=pepperja...paign=text&utm_content=general&utm_term=63484


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> No, I completely understand.  I haven't picked up anything since the maxi wrap dress.
> 
> 
> 
> I did!  Thank you!
> 
> 30% off sale items on DVF.com
> http://www.dvf.com/sale?sc=pepperja...paign=text&utm_content=general&utm_term=63484



I am glad you got it. I think you will love it. It is just comfy cozy and still cute for summer.


----------



## megt10

I have a few new things that I haven't worn yet. The weather has just been really weird here. We have had days over 100 but today is looking like it is going to be cool. I am hoping to wear my Linda dress before it gets too hot and then has to wait for Fall.


----------



## pbdb

Gosh, can't even use the weekend sale code on DVF..com since the few ones I wanted are all out of stock in my size. SIGH....


----------



## sammix3

pbdb said:


> Gosh, can't even use the weekend sale code on DVF..com since the few ones I wanted are all out of stock in my size. SIGH....



Oh no! Why don't you try calling the store? They sold out of my size online as well


----------



## phiphi

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Ladies you all look lovely!
> I wasn't wearing DVF today but baby girl was!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2179114



oh dezy, your daughter is an absolute doll!! 



Dukeprincess said:


> Wore my Elisabetta blouse with the Navy Koto skirt today to work. Shoes are Cole Haan and the pearls are a gift from my bestie Phi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2189916



gorgeous!!


----------



## pbdb

sammix3 said:


> Oh no! Why don't you try calling the store? They sold out of my size online as well



Was able to get a DvF Reina in scribble lines placement from another source and Also discounted.


----------



## daisy999

Does anyone know how the Tamara runs? I saw it in Falling Dots this week and fell in love. Of course it has to be a past season so I'll have to do some hunting. I'm trying to figure out if I'll need a 0 or 2. I usually go with a size 2 to accommodate my shoulders (being able to move my arms is always a plus!) and for extra bust coverage in the wrap dresses (more of a modesty thing than a bust size issue). However, a size 0 generally fits my torso better, and since the Tamara seems sleeveless, I don't know if I should be sizing down - I can't seem to pull off the flowy loose look too well without looking like I'm getting eaten alive. TIA!


----------



## LABAG

megt10 said:


> One of my recent DVF purchases was the New Cahil Top in Explosion of Color Black. I wore it last night for the first time.


 Oh Meg, you are so bad1 i saw this blouse on you and love the rich deep colors.
I found one and it was on sale 105.98 @ Nordstrom, I cant wait to get it. I wear lots of black and itll be a great blouse from jeans to skirts to slacks.
Thank You


----------



## megt10

pbdb said:


> Was able to get a DvF Reina in scribble lines placement from another source and Also discounted.


I am glad love the print, please post pics when it arrives!


LABAG said:


> Oh Meg, you are so bad1 i saw this blouse on you and love the rich deep colors.
> I found one and it was on sale 105.98 @ Nordstrom, I cant wait to get it. I wear lots of black and itll be a great blouse from jeans to skirts to slacks.
> Thank You



Awesome you will love the blouse. I really have started to pay a lot more attention to her blouses since I started wearing jeans so often this past winter. They make an outfit, well that and shoes.


----------



## megt10

It was a warm day and I am finally wearing my Mililani Scribble Maze White/ Black to my DH's birthday dinner with friends.


----------



## pbdb

megt10 said:


> It was a warm day and I am finally wearing my Mililani Scribble Maze White/ Black to my DH's birthday dinner with friends.



Nice Meg, sexy and so fab!!!
Now am leaning towards the black and nude combo!!!!
Yur fault,!!

Oops...almost forgot.....happiest birthday to your DDDH !!!!!!


----------



## megt10

pbdb said:


> Nice Meg, sexy and so fab!!!
> Now am leaning towards the black and nude combo!!!!
> Yur fault,!!
> 
> Oops...almost forgot.....happiest birthday to your DDDH !!!!!!



LOL, thanks so much PBDB. I like the look of the blk/nude in the patent.


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> It was a warm day and I am finally wearing my Mililani Scribble Maze White/ Black to my DH's birthday dinner with friends.



Love this dress! Perfect with the Rockstuds.


----------



## Greentea

megt10 said:


> It was a warm day and I am finally wearing my Mililani Scribble Maze White/ Black to my DH's birthday dinner with friends.



I must say - you look fab in black/neutrals! So chic!!


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Love this dress! Perfect with the Rockstuds.


Thank you Duke, I am so loving the rs that I find I just want to wear them.


Greentea said:


> I must say - you look fab in black/neutrals! So chic!!


Aww, thank you Greentea.


----------



## SabiLyn

Ordered this yesterday. Will be my first DVF!! Hope the sizing is right. They only had a 10 at the store, it was pretty big so I ordered a 6. Hope it's not too too short, I am almost 5'8".


----------



## megt10

SabiLyn said:


> Ordered this yesterday. Will be my first DVF!! Hope the sizing is right. They only had a 10 at the store, it was pretty big so I ordered a 6. Hope it's not too too short, I am almost 5'8".
> View attachment 2198994



I love this dress. I wish it was longer, I would so get it. The print is great.


----------



## megt10

I wore my Jansen shorts over the weekend with Elissa blouse.


----------



## Dukeprincess

SabiLyn said:


> Ordered this yesterday. Will be my first DVF!! Hope the sizing is right. They only had a 10 at the store, it was pretty big so I ordered a 6. Hope it's not too too short, I am almost 5'8".
> View attachment 2198994



When it comes, please post modeling pictures!  



megt10 said:


> I wore my Jansen shorts over the weekend with Elissa blouse.



That outfit is perfection.


----------



## SabiLyn

Not quite as short as on the model. And runs big. Had to exchange the 6 for the 4   Love it!


----------



## Greentea

SabiLyn said:


> Not quite as short as on the model. And runs big. Had to exchange the 6 for the 4   Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2200234



That looks really pretty on you! Bring on summer!


----------



## Greentea

megt10 said:


> I wore my Jansen shorts over the weekend with Elissa blouse.



This does everything right for your figure! Love!


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> I wore my Jansen shorts over the weekend with Elissa blouse.



So jealous that you get to wear such a cute summery outfit. It was so cold over here last weekend!


----------



## sammix3

SabiLyn said:


> Not quite as short as on the model. And runs big. Had to exchange the 6 for the 4   Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2200234



Love this dress on you!


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> When it comes, please post modeling pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> That outfit is perfection.


Aww, thank you so much Duke. I just got the shorts from Outnet. I love her shorts they are so lightweight and flattering on.


SabiLyn said:


> Not quite as short as on the model. And runs big. Had to exchange the 6 for the 4   Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2200234


Oh, I so love this dress on you. It is just gorgeous and looks perfect on you. This is one of my favorite styles to wear on hot summer days.


Greentea said:


> This does everything right for your figure! Love!


Thank you Greentea. 


sammix3 said:


> So jealous that you get to wear such a cute summery outfit. It was so cold over here last weekend!


Thanks Sammi. The weather here has been all over the place. I am going to take my MIL to Cabazon today for her birthday. I am going to wear my Love tank dress. It is going to be in the high 90's and need something cool and comfy for the heat and wheelchair pushing.


----------



## SabiLyn

sammix3 said:


> Love this dress on you!



Aw thanks everyone ! Can't wait to wear it, and I'm sure many more DVFs to come (hopefully)!


----------



## megt10

SabiLyn said:


> Aw thanks everyone ! Can't wait to wear it, and I'm sure many more DVFs to come (hopefully)!



I am sure there will be


----------



## sammix3

New arrivals on DVF.com!

Seriously!? They had to make the Zarita in the prettiest pink after I got mine!! Ugh!


----------



## Coffee Addicted

sammix3 said:


> New arrivals on DVF.com!
> 
> Seriously!? They had to make the Zarita in the prettiest pink after I got mine!! Ugh!
> 
> View attachment 2200897



That one is to die for! *thud* Need to have a look at the site *runs off*


----------



## sammix3

Coffee Addicted said:


> That one is to die for! *thud* Need to have a look at the site *runs off*



Ugh I know! Would it be too much to have this in addition to the Fuchsia pink one I have? I know the lovely Fiery has this in a few colors..


----------



## baysidebeauty

What do you guys think of this dress?  Not a DVF, but still hoping to get opinions.


----------



## baysidebeauty

sammix3 said:


> New arrivals on DVF.com!
> 
> Seriously!? They had to make the Zarita in the prettiest pink after I got mine!! Ugh!
> 
> View attachment 2200897




That color is gorgeous!   Too bad I look ridiculous in lace


----------



## phiphi

megt10 said:


> I wore my Jansen shorts over the weekend with Elissa blouse.



such a fun look - perfect for summer!



SabiLyn said:


> Not quite as short as on the model. And runs big. Had to exchange the 6 for the 4   Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2200234



gorgeous print!



sammix3 said:


> New arrivals on DVF.com!
> 
> Seriously!? They had to make the Zarita in the prettiest pink after I got mine!! Ugh!
> 
> View attachment 2200897



wowza! look at that pink!!! love!



baysidebeauty said:


> What do you guys think of this dress?  Not a DVF, but still hoping to get opinions.



it's a nice dress - the colour is lovely on you and looks like it fits well!


----------



## baysidebeauty

megt10 said:


> I wore my Jansen shorts over the weekend with Elissa blouse.



Great cool, summery look -- perfect for wheelchair pushing should you decide to wear again


----------



## baysidebeauty

SabiLyn said:


> Not quite as short as on the model. And runs big. Had to exchange the 6 for the 4   Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2200234


----------



## baysidebeauty

phiphi said:


> such a fun look - perfect for summer!
> 
> 
> 
> gorgeous print!
> 
> 
> 
> wowza! look at that pink!!! love!
> 
> 
> 
> it's a nice dress - the colour is lovely on you and looks like it fits well!




Thanks.  Yes, it does fit, is comfortable and I think it's a pretty color.  I'm on the fence about the little puff at the sleeves, though.   Plus should I get it shortened.  I like the longer length, especially for work, but wondering if it's a bit *too* dowdy and should be taken to knee length.


----------



## Dukeprincess

baysidebeauty said:


> Thanks.  Yes, it does fit, is comfortable and I think it's a pretty color.  I'm on the fence about the little puff at the sleeves, though.   Plus should I get it shortened.  I like the longer length, especially for work, but wondering if it's a bit *too* dowdy and should be taken to knee length.



I agree. I love the fit but it needs to be knee length. Otherwise I love it on you.


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Aww, thank you so much Duke. I just got the shorts from Outnet. I love her shorts they are so lightweight and flattering on.
> 
> Oh, I so love this dress on you. It is just gorgeous and looks perfect on you. This is one of my favorite styles to wear on hot summer days.
> 
> Thank you Greentea.
> 
> Thanks Sammi. The weather here has been all over the place. I am going to take my MIL to Cabazon today for her birthday. I am going to wear my Love tank dress. It is going to be in the high 90's and need something cool and comfy for the heat and wheelchair pushing.



Cabazon sounds like so much fun!  I might be at Disneyland for a conference later this summer and if I am, watch out Cabazon!  

Planning to go to Woodbury Commons too when I visit NYC this summer


----------



## sammix3

baysidebeauty said:


> What do you guys think of this dress?  Not a DVF, but still hoping to get opinions.



It fits you well and its a great summer/spring color, but I agree with Phi that it needs to be at knee length.


----------



## Coffee Addicted

sammix3 said:


> Ugh I know! Would it be too much to have this in addition to the Fuchsia pink one I have? I know the lovely Fiery has this in a few colors..



I'd say no. Knowing me I'd regret not buying it and would try to hunt it down at some point because I can't get it out of my head. I mean you could still sell the other one if you aren't reaching for it anymore. Just my two cents.


----------



## Coffee Addicted

Dukeprincess said:


> I agree. I love the fit but it needs to be knee length. Otherwise I love it on you.


I agree.


----------



## sammix3

Coffee Addicted said:


> I'd say no. Knowing me I'd regret not buying it and would try to hunt it down at some point because I can't get it out of my head. I mean you could still sell the other one if you aren't reaching for it anymore. Just my two cents.



I'll just wait until it goes on sale and I'll get it


----------



## iraa

Posting in the DVF thread for the first time. Love DVF fell for the terry dress last year. By the time I came around to buying it it was all sold out. It popped up on cocosa for 188 pounds a couple of days back in my size and here it it. Not the best photo but I love the mix of prints on this dress


----------



## phiphi

baysidebeauty said:


> Thanks.  Yes, it does fit, is comfortable and I think it's a pretty color.  I'm on the fence about the little puff at the sleeves, though.   Plus should I get it shortened.  I like the longer length, especially for work, but wondering if it's a bit *too* dowdy and should be taken to knee length.



agreed. knee length would work perfectly.



iraa said:


> Posting in the DVF thread for the first time. Love DVF fell for the terry dress last year. By the time I came around to buying it it was all sold out. It popped up on cocosa for 188 pounds a couple of days back in my size and here it it. Not the best photo but I love the mix of prints on this dress



love this dress - you look amazing!


----------



## Greentea

Dukeprincess said:


> I agree. I love the fit but it needs to be knee length. Otherwise I love it on you.



This


----------



## pbdb

SabiLyn said:


> Not quite as short as on the model. And runs big. Had to exchange the 6 for the 4   Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2200234



Ooh, looks very nice on you but I cannot do this short.
I am almost 44 and so I cant be adventurous in the mini length.


----------



## pbdb

iraa said:


> Posting in the DVF thread for the first time. Love DVF fell for the terry dress last year. By the time I came around to buying it it was all sold out. It popped up on cocosa for 188 pounds a couple of days back in my size and here it it. Not the best photo but I love the mix of prints on this dress



Looks good on you and nice mix of prints !


----------



## pbdb

megt10 said:


> I wore my Jansen shorts over the weekend with Elissa blouse.



That's so refreshing for summer!!,
Wonderful!!!


----------



## pbdb

baysidebeauty said:


> What do you guys think of this dress?  Not a DVF, but still hoping to get opinions.




The fit is great but sleeves droopy. 
Do you need to wear like shoulder pads to lift the sleeves? Or maybe have a tailor mend it??


----------



## pbdb

All DVf Julian, Jeanne are midi length on my petite frame.


----------



## baysidebeauty

iraa said:


> Posting in the DVF thread for the first time. Love DVF fell for the terry dress last year. By the time I came around to buying it it was all sold out. It popped up on cocosa for 188 pounds a couple of days back in my size and here it it. Not the best photo but I love the mix of prints on this dress



What a fun dress!


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> New arrivals on DVF.com!
> 
> Seriously!? They had to make the Zarita in the prettiest pink after I got mine!! Ugh!
> 
> View attachment 2200897


Love this so wish I could wear the Zarita. 


sammix3 said:


> Ugh I know! Would it be too much to have this in addition to the Fuchsia pink one I have? I know the lovely Fiery has this in a few colors..


Get it, it would look fantastic on you. 


baysidebeauty said:


> What do you guys think of this dress?  Not a DVF, but still hoping to get opinions.


I think you look fantastic in this dress Bayside. The color is so pretty.


phiphi said:


> such a fun look - perfect for summer!
> 
> 
> 
> gorgeous print!
> 
> 
> 
> wowza! look at that pink!!! love!
> 
> 
> 
> it's a nice dress - the colour is lovely on you and looks like it fits well!



Thanks so much Phiphi.


----------



## megt10

baysidebeauty said:


> Great cool, summery look -- perfect for wheelchair pushing should you decide to wear again


Thanks Bayside. 


baysidebeauty said:


> Thanks.  Yes, it does fit, is comfortable and I think it's a pretty color.  I'm on the fence about the little puff at the sleeves, though.   Plus should I get it shortened.  I like the longer length, especially for work, but wondering if it's a bit *too* dowdy and should be taken to knee length.


I would get it shortened to knee length.


sammix3 said:


> Cabazon sounds like so much fun!  I might be at Disneyland for a conference later this summer and if I am, watch out Cabazon!
> 
> Planning to go to Woodbury Commons too when I visit NYC this summer


Cabazon was great. They are remodeling though, and the mid parking lot is all torn up with dust everywhere. It is one huge construction zone. One of the SA said they are turning all of it into more shops. There is a rumor that there will even be a Chanel outlet. 


iraa said:


> Posting in the DVF thread for the first time. Love DVF fell for the terry dress last year. By the time I came around to buying it it was all sold out. It popped up on cocosa for 188 pounds a couple of days back in my size and here it it. Not the best photo but I love the mix of prints on this dress


This is a gorgeous dress and looks so good on you.


pbdb said:


> That's so refreshing for summer!!,
> Wonderful!!!



Thanks so much PBDB.


----------



## megt10

Here is my outfit for Cabazon. I was so glad that I wore the dress. It was so hot there and with more wheelchair pushing it kept me from getting overheated. This is the Tadd Two, I had the hem let down all the way on this one. I added a shrug and heels later in the evening for dinner with DH. I went to the DVF outlet while I was there, but they didn't have much of interest that I didn't already own. There prices were no better than any of the department store sales and often not even as good.


----------



## megt10

Here is last nights Shul outfit. It is the Rachel Print GGT in Screens Deep Orange. It is the first time I am wearing it. I got this from Rue on a final sale. I had the hem let all the way down on this one too. I will be adding snaps to the dress to keep it closed. I had to add a cami because it just drapes open exposing everything :shame: Nick needed to go out and was trying to be patient while pics were being taken.


----------



## iraa

phiphi said:


> agreed. knee length would work perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> love this dress - you look amazing!



Thank you. Wore it to a garden party today and it worked really well


----------



## iraa

megt10 said:


> This is a gorgeous dress and looks so good on you.
> 
> 
> Thank you and you have a fabulous collection. And you dog is adorable. Makes me miss mine


----------



## iraa

baysidebeauty said:


> What a fun dress!



Thank you. I think I will be getting a lot of wear out of this one


----------



## iraa

pbdb said:


> Looks good on you and nice mix of prints !



Thank you. Dvf does the best prints


----------



## baysidebeauty

megt10 said:


> Here is my outfit for Cabazon. I was so glad that I wore the dress. It was so hot there and with more wheelchair pushing it kept me from getting overheated. This is the Tadd Two, I had the hem let down all the way on this one. I added a shrug and heels later in the evening for dinner with DH. I went to the DVF outlet while I was there, but they didn't have much of interest that I didn't already own. There prices were no better than any of the department store sales and often not even as good.



Love it!


----------



## baysidebeauty

megt10 said:


> Here is last nights Shul outfit. It is the Rachel Print GGT in Screens Deep Orange. It is the first time I am wearing it. I got this from Rue on a final sale. I had the hem let all the way down on this one too. I will be adding snaps to the dress to keep it closed. I had to add a cami because it just drapes open exposing everything :shame: Nick needed to go out and was trying to be patient while pics were being taken.



Looks great!   The length is great on you.

I wish there was more material to worth with on DVF dresses - so many of them are just TOO DARN SHORT and not enough material to let down!


----------



## megt10

iraa said:


> megt10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a gorgeous dress and looks so good on you.
> 
> 
> Thank you and you have a fabulous collection. And you dog is adorable. Makes me miss mine
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Iraa.
> 
> 
> baysidebeauty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks so much Bayside.
> 
> 
> baysidebeauty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great!   The length is great on you.
> 
> *I wish there was more material to worth with on DVF dresses - so many of them are just TOO DARN SHORT and not enough material to let down!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree, but probably a good thing for me since I still have managed to pack a wardrobe full of her dresses .
Click to expand...


----------



## Dukeprincess

Went for a relaxed look with the red Kimmie at work today.


----------



## Dukeprincess




----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> View attachment 2206464



You look adorable!


----------



## megt10

I got a chance to wear my Linda for the first time yesterday since it was a cool morning. We had matinee tickets for the theatre.


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> You look adorable!



Thank you!  I just wasn't in the mood for heels and a bunch of accessories today.  Kept it simple.



megt10 said:


> I got a chance to wear my Linda for the first time yesterday since it was a cool morning. We had matinee tickets for the theatre.



Of course you would post the wrap that I've been pining over!    It's gorgeous!


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Thank you!  I just wasn't in the mood for heels and a bunch of accessories today.  Kept it simple.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you would post the wrap that I've been pining over!    It's gorgeous!


Simple is perfect with this outfit.
Aww, thank you. I am so glad I was able to wear it before it gets too hot. You would look great in this, btw I will let you know if I see it on sale.


----------



## Greentea

Dukeprincess said:


> View attachment 2206464



OMG - the peplum jacket......


----------



## baysidebeauty

Dukeprincess said:


> View attachment 2206464



Looks great!


----------



## baysidebeauty

megt10 said:


> I got a chance to wear my Linda for the first time yesterday since it was a cool morning. We had matinee tickets for the theatre.



I love this on you!  You look terrific in blue


----------



## megt10

baysidebeauty said:


> I love this on you!  You look terrific in blue



Thank you so much. It is a really flattering print.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Greentea said:


> OMG - the peplum jacket......



Zara, but last year. Lol!


----------



## Dukeprincess

baysidebeauty said:


> Looks great!



Thank you!!


----------



## cellardoor433

This is somewhat of a strange review:

I ordered a New Parker Dress last week from Barneys, and received it today. It looks and fits great except it looks very different from the picture on the website, and looks more like the Parker Sleeveless Jersey Dress, yet the label states it is a New Parker. Anyway, I've emailed Barneys about this and will seek a refund between the difference since the New Parker is a bit more than the Sleeveless (or maybe I am going crazy and can't tell the differences between two items!).

And here are the links to the two dresses. I definitely ordered the first one! Didn't see the second one till after I searched again online today:

http://www.barneys.com/Diane-von-Fu...default,pd.html?cgid=womens-clothing&index=41

http://www.barneys.com/Diane-von-Fu...default,pd.html?cgid=womens-clothing&index=24


----------



## phiphi

Dukeprincess said:


> View attachment 2206464



love! you look fab as always! 



megt10 said:


> I got a chance to wear my Linda for the first time yesterday since it was a cool morning. We had matinee tickets for the theatre.



amazing. your shoes are also to die for!



cellardoor433 said:


> This is somewhat of a strange review:
> 
> I ordered a New Parker Dress last week from Barneys, and received it today. It looks and fits great except it looks very different from the picture on the website, and looks more like the Parker Sleeveless Jersey Dress, yet the label states it is a New Parker. Anyway, I've emailed Barneys about this and will seek a refund between the difference since the New Parker is a bit more than the Sleeveless (or maybe I am going crazy and can't tell the differences between two items!).
> 
> And here are the links to the two dresses. I definitely ordered the first one! Didn't see the second one till after I searched again online today:
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Diane-von-Fu...default,pd.html?cgid=womens-clothing&index=41
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Diane-von-Fu...default,pd.html?cgid=womens-clothing&index=24



sorry that happened! hope they can fix it for you.


----------



## cellardoor433

phiphi said:


> love! you look fab as always!
> 
> 
> 
> amazing. your shoes are also to die for!
> 
> 
> 
> sorry that happened! hope they can fix it for you.



Thanks - I did receive an email from Barneys - they will refund the difference. Now, I wasn't expecting profuse apologies from them, it wasn't a big issue, but they didn't even offer a standard "Sorry for the wrong dress". Oh well, they've replied and will resolve the issue so I am glad, although their customer service is a lot better in store than online. Will post photos of the dress and another black lace one with faux leather... when the temperature gets above 10c!


----------



## kt92

Does anyone here have a basic black Jeanne or Julian?  They are not silk and I was wondering how the fabric was.  And do they fit the same as the silk wraps, size wise?  While i love the patterns, i wonder if its worth having a basic solid....Thanks!!


----------



## Princess Pink

kt92 said:


> Does anyone here have a basic black Jeanne or Julian?  They are not silk and I was wondering how the fabric was.  And do they fit the same as the silk wraps, size wise?  While i love the patterns, i wonder if its worth having a basic solid....Thanks!!



Yes, I have the (old-style) Julian in black. Really love it a lot - imo it's the perfect must-have basic black dress! Doesn't 'scream' DVF like a printed wrap does, so could be 'from anywhere' but it's well made and a subtle classic piece. The fabric is heavier than the 100% silk wraps so hangs better. The fabric is a bit scratchy but ok. 

Although I have the Julian, I would actually prefer the Jeanne as the collar would look more polished on a plain black wrap. But I still love mine, hope to get a navy dress too one day!


----------



## megt10

cellardoor433 said:


> This is somewhat of a strange review:
> 
> I ordered a New Parker Dress last week from Barneys, and received it today. It looks and fits great except it looks very different from the picture on the website, and looks more like the Parker Sleeveless Jersey Dress, yet the label states it is a New Parker. Anyway, I've emailed Barneys about this and will seek a refund between the difference since the New Parker is a bit more than the Sleeveless (or maybe I am going crazy and can't tell the differences between two items!).
> 
> And here are the links to the two dresses. I definitely ordered the first one! Didn't see the second one till after I searched again online today:
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Diane-von-Fu...default,pd.html?cgid=womens-clothing&index=41
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Diane-von-Fu...default,pd.html?cgid=womens-clothing&index=24


I see how they could have made the mistake. They are so similar looking. I have the Parker version that you received and I love it.


phiphi said:


> love! you look fab as always!
> 
> 
> 
> amazing. your shoes are also to die for!
> 
> 
> 
> sorry that happened! hope they can fix it for you.


Thank you so Phiphi. They are one of my favorite CL's. I have them in the black version too since I love them so much.


cellardoor433 said:


> Thanks - I did receive an email from Barneys - they will refund the difference. Now, I wasn't expecting profuse apologies from them, it wasn't a big issue, but they didn't even offer a standard "Sorry for the wrong dress". Oh well, they've replied and will resolve the issue so I am glad, although their customer service is a lot better in store than online. Will post photos of the dress and another black lace one with faux leather... when the temperature gets above 10c!



I am glad that they are taking care of the difference. They really should have apologized though. I have never had good luck with Barneys online service. I once ordered a pair of shoes and they sent left size 38 right size 39, I ordered a 39, then after sending them back I got the 39's and they were all scuffed up and just thrown in the box. I try and avoid ordering online from them unless they are a lot cheaper than anywhere else.


----------



## baysidebeauty

kt92 said:


> Does anyone here have a basic black Jeanne or Julian?  They are not silk and I was wondering how the fabric was.  And do they fit the same as the silk wraps, size wise?  While i love the patterns, i wonder if its worth having a basic solid....Thanks!!



I ordered a black Jeanne and promptly returned it.  I did not like the fabric *at all*.  I have el-cheapo dresses that have nicer fabric in look and feel that the DVF fabric.  No way are those worth the price - nothing at all like the luscious silk jersey wraps.  It also did fit not as well as the other wraps.  I say PASS.


----------



## cellardoor433

megt10 said:


> I am glad that they are taking care of the difference. They really should have apologized though. I have never had good luck with Barneys online service. I once ordered a pair of shoes and they sent left size 38 right size 39, I ordered a 39, then after sending them back I got the 39's and they were all scuffed up and just thrown in the box. I try and avoid ordering online from them unless they are a lot cheaper than anywhere else.



I am sorry to hear you had a bad experience, too. Living in Australia means I mostly do online shopping (the same labels usually sell for a lot more in Australia), but will be sticking with NAP, outnet and Shopbop in the future!


----------



## kt92

Thanks for your opinions!  I thought I'd try one since its on sale at bloomie's' plus friends and family discount...I'm just surprised that she doesn't do the same fabric for the solid color as the prints.  Well see how it is as I would really like a simple black dress...but if its not nice I will send back!


----------



## megt10

baysidebeauty said:


> I ordered a black Jeanne and promptly returned it.  I did not like the fabric *at all*.  I have el-cheapo dresses that have nicer fabric in look and feel that the DVF fabric.  No way are those worth the price - nothing at all like the luscious silk jersey wraps.  It also did fit not as well as the other wraps.  I say PASS.



Agree, I did the same thing. I didn't care for the fabric or fit either. It really felt like a cheap dress, not that there is anything wrong with a cheap dress except when you pay a lot for it.


----------



## LABAG

Was doing my surfing of my usual stores,and found a DVF Jeanne two medium blue chain link dress for 139.00 at NOrdstroms!! O my gosh I never see my size when they  go down that low,but got lucky at 230 pm in Afternoon.
I uv the chain link pattern and was needing a blue color in my collection-what LUCK!!
Now its time to do something more constructive-LOL


----------



## sammix3

LABAG said:


> Was doing my surfing of my usual stores,and found a DVF Jeanne two medium blue chain link dress for 139.00 at NOrdstroms!! O my gosh I never see my size when they  go down that low,but got lucky at 230 pm in Afternoon.
> I uv the chain link pattern and was needing a blue color in my collection-what LUCK!!
> Now its time to do something more constructive-LOL



Whoo hoo can't wait to see it on you!


----------



## kt92

Ok u guys were totally right - just got the black Julian and I hated the fabric...it fit just fine but the roughness would drive me crazy if I had it on all day.  . Oh well - back it goes!  Don't know why she didn't make this in a simple black silk jersey like the rest of her dresses...I would have loved it then!!


----------



## oachcay

kt92 said:


> Ok u guys were totally right - just got the black Julian and I hated the fabric...it fit just fine but the roughness would drive me crazy if I had it on all day.  . Oh well - back it goes!  Don't know why she didn't make this in a simple black silk jersey like the rest of her dresses...I would have loved it then!!



I saw this dress online and almost bought it, but it sounds like it is good I didn't. Sorry it didn't work for you!

I have been in handbag buying mode but have somehow stumbled on this DVF thread. Now I am obsessed with finding and buying my first DVF wrap dress! This thread is fun to read, not sure if I will make it back all hundred something pages, but will follow going forward. 

I just realized there is a Dvf boutique very close to my office, so I think I need to go and try things on for fit and size. I want to be ready to buy when I see the right size and print!!!

I'm not familiar with the wrap style names so if anyone has any recommendations on classic ones that would be good to start with, please let me know!


----------



## sammix3

oachcay said:


> I saw this dress online and almost bought it, but it sounds like it is good I didn't. Sorry it didn't work for you!
> 
> I have been in handbag buying mode but have somehow stumbled on this DVF thread. Now I am obsessed with finding and buying my first DVF wrap dress! This thread is fun to read, not sure if I will make it back all hundred something pages, but will follow going forward.
> 
> I just realized there is a Dvf boutique very close to my office, so I think I need to go and try things on for fit and size. I want to be ready to buy when I see the right size and print!!!
> 
> I'm not familiar with the wrap style names so if anyone has any recommendations on classic ones that would be good to start with, please let me know!



Hi there! Welcome!

The classic wrap dresses would be the Jeanne and Julian. They fit TTS for me. I personally prefer the Jeanne because I think the fit is better and I like the collar. Hope this helps and can't wait to see you in some DVF pieces!


----------



## Dukeprincess

LABAG said:


> Was doing my surfing of my usual stores,and found a DVF Jeanne two medium blue chain link dress for 139.00 at NOrdstroms!! O my gosh I never see my size when they  go down that low,but got lucky at 230 pm in Afternoon.
> I uv the chain link pattern and was needing a blue color in my collection-what LUCK!!
> Now its time to do something more constructive-LOL



I saw a lady wearing that same dress today on the Metro.  So beautiful!  Congrats!


----------



## megt10

LABAG said:


> Was doing my surfing of my usual stores,and found a DVF Jeanne two medium blue chain link dress for 139.00 at NOrdstroms!! O my gosh I never see my size when they  go down that low,but got lucky at 230 pm in Afternoon.
> I uv the chain link pattern and was needing a blue color in my collection-what LUCK!!
> Now its time to do something more constructive-LOL


Congrats LA.


oachcay said:


> I saw this dress online and almost bought it, but it sounds like it is good I didn't. Sorry it didn't work for you!
> 
> I have been in handbag buying mode but have somehow stumbled on this DVF thread. Now I am obsessed with finding and buying my first DVF wrap dress! This thread is fun to read, not sure if I will make it back all hundred something pages, but will follow going forward.
> 
> I just realized there is a Dvf boutique very close to my office, so I think I need to go and try things on for fit and size. I want to be ready to buy when I see the right size and print!!!
> 
> I'm not familiar with the wrap style names so if anyone has any recommendations on classic ones that would be good to start with, please let me know!


Oh boy, hold on to your wallet.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Matches Fashion has a ton of gorgeous DVF pieces on sale!


----------



## Coffee Addicted

Dukeprincess said:


> Matches Fashion has a ton of gorgeous DVF pieces on sale!



Tempting....


----------



## Dani3ear

Love this thread- everyone is looking great in their DVF! I'm a big fan of the Asti maxi dress... Here it is as a daytime look, but I think it may be able to transition to evening too?


----------



## megt10

Dani3ear said:


> Love this thread- everyone is looking great in their DVF! I'm a big fan of the Asti maxi dress... Here it is as a daytime look, but I think it may be able to transition to evening too?



So pretty.


----------



## Dani3ear

megt10 said:


> So pretty.



Thank you megt  You look fabulous in your collection!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Dani3ear said:


> Love this thread- everyone is looking great in their DVF! I'm a big fan of the Asti maxi dress... Here it is as a daytime look, but I think it may be able to transition to evening too?



Wow. That's totally made for your body.  Gorgeous on you.


----------



## roussel

LABAG said:


> Was doing my surfing of my usual stores,and found a DVF Jeanne two medium blue chain link dress for 139.00 at NOrdstroms!! O my gosh I never see my size when they  go down that low,but got lucky at 230 pm in Afternoon.
> I uv the chain link pattern and was needing a blue color in my collection-what LUCK!!
> Now its time to do something more constructive-LOL


 
Congrats!  I got lucky today too and saw the same style in my size for the same price, but with the red stone leopard print  I love it when the right dress pops up at the perfect time!


----------



## megt10

Dani3ear said:


> Thank you megt  You look fabulous in your collection!



Thank you Dani.


----------



## LABAG

roussel said:


> Congrats!  I got lucky today too and saw the same style in my size for the same price, but with the red stone leopard print  I love it when the right dress pops up at the perfect time!


 Congrats!!!! I have that one as well, not as good a sale , but its a beauty......
I hate to add I just saw the jeanne fern swirl in hot coral @ Nordstroms at that fabulous price and i pushed the button. lol.
I like how they have with tan sandals and I have some I would wear as well. I loved the green, but its still ful price and Im a Afican American light skinned lady that think the  coral will look fantastic on my skin.
I need to stay away from online........


----------



## LABAG

sorry its spiral fern not swirl -its still in process, 'not canceled' yet-ullhair:


----------



## baysidebeauty

roussel said:


> Congrats!  I got lucky today too and saw the same style in my size for the same price, but with the red stone leopard print  I love it when the right dress pops up at the perfect time!



You all know I LOVE that print!


----------



## baysidebeauty

Dani3ear said:


> Love this thread- everyone is looking great in their DVF! I'm a big fan of the Asti maxi dress... Here it is as a daytime look, but I think it may be able to transition to evening too?



Beautiful!


----------



## creighbaby

Very excited because read on mizhattan that DVF will indeed have a sample sale soon in nyc. No details yet. I need to work on my wish list, because I have some shopping to do.


----------



## pbdb

I so love color but when I saw two B/W combos on sale at 140USD each with shipping to HK included, then I couldn't say no. (new Jeanne and New Julian 2 styles)
Will post when I get them.


----------



## megt10

pbdb said:


> I so love color but when I saw two B/W combos on sale at 140USD each with shipping to HK included, then I couldn't say no. (new Jeanne and New Julian 2 styles)
> Will post when I get them.



Oh congrats PBDB! I can't wait to see them.


----------



## LABAG

My spiral fern hot coral Jeanne has shipped! No cancellation here so excited-I think I'll take a brake,but two wrap dresses for less ( 280.00 )than one fullprice is too good to pass up.I'm one happy camper.......


----------



## Coffee Addicted

pbdb said:


> I so love color but when I saw two B/W combos on sale at 140USD each with shipping to HK included, then I couldn't say no. (new Jeanne and New Julian 2 styles)
> Will post when I get them.



Congrats - what a fab price! Where did you find them?  Can't wait for your pics.


----------



## Dani3ear

Dukeprincess said:


> Wow. That's totally made for your body.  Gorgeous on you.





baysidebeauty said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you ladies


----------



## roussel

This is me wearing the red stone leopard Jeanne two


----------



## Dukeprincess

roussel said:


> This is me wearing the red stone leopard Jeanne two



Looks great on you!


----------



## LABAG

Great on you especially with your coloring and dark hair !


----------



## baysidebeauty

roussel said:


> This is me wearing the red stone leopard Jeanne two



I love this on you!


----------



## pbdb

Coffee Addicted said:


> Congrats - what a fab price! Where did you find them?  Can't wait for your pics.



From the UK.
Will post pics when I get them!!


----------



## pbdb

roussel said:


> This is me wearing the red stone leopard Jeanne two



Fits you perfectly.


----------



## pbdb

megt10 said:


> Oh congrats PBDB! I can't wait to see them.



Will post pics.
Been preoccupied but will just wait for these two to arrive and them take a group shot of latest stuff I already got that have never been posted.


----------



## roussel

Thanks ladies!


----------



## pbdb

So now I find out that I'm really a size 0 and not a 2 in wrap dresses.
Anyway, fit is still ok in my size 2 but next time will stick to 0.
Finally received both sale finds and ordered 2 more from NM (not wrap).

(promised group shot of others but will do so within the week)
Here they are:
I call them my PTA clothes.


----------



## d-girl1011

I just got my first Jeanne 2 dress in medium blue chain! 

I bought my usual dress size - I should note that I am short/petite (5'2 but usually wear a size 4 or 'small' dress). When I tried the size up as recommended on this thread and on some online resources, the top portion of the dress was a little big and baggy (shoulders, sleeves and back) and gaped in the chest. Not hugely, but enough to have to wear a cami. The bottom was slightly more roomy (I'm bottom heavy), although not hugely noticeable. 

My question is - do I keep the size I have or go up a size. Should I get the larger fit on the top for more room at the bottom? How much overlap should there be at the bottom flaps?

Thanks in advance!

d


----------



## brokeshopper

I'm a new DVF convert! I've always eyed the dresses but didn't have the money to buy.

I bought my first one at the outlets - Della sheath for ~$200!

I found two more in the Nordstrom Half Yearly sale 
- New Della in paint marks for $240
- Geometrics in Bentley for $160!

And I found the Zia II sandals in the outlet for $70! 

I love the dresses and how good they look and feel! Really the most comfortable outfit for work!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Just got the zarita dress in navy for a friend's wedding. I was not thinking of getting it but just browsing through the website when my DH told me to try it! I did and love it. Also got a ruri dress on sale. Iove dvf, my engagement dress was from there. I am a convert and will not fritter money on other dresses bit save up for sales!


----------



## Enigma78

pbdb said:


> So now I find out that I'm really a size 0 and not a 2 in wrap dresses.
> Anyway, fit is still ok in my size 2 but next time will stick to 0.
> Finally received both sale finds and ordered 2 more from NM (not wrap).
> 
> (promised group shot of others but will do so within the week)
> Here they are:
> I call them my PTA clothes.


 
Did you get those from Matches website? I ordered the brown mix one you have as well as the orange one - both under £200 combined.

Collecting them later today


----------



## pbdb

Yes,!!!! Woohoo!!! 
I paid 182 GBP with shipping to HK included by DHL.
I got both in size 0 and a perfect fit.
I thought I wouldn't like the B/W striped one but it was really nice when I put it on.





Enigma78 said:


> Did you get those from Matches website? I ordered the brown mix one you have as well as the orange one - both under £200 combined.
> 
> Collecting them later today


----------



## oachcay

sammix3 said:


> Hi there! Welcome!
> 
> The classic wrap dresses would be the Jeanne and Julian. They fit TTS for me. I personally prefer the Jeanne because I think the fit is better and I like the collar. Hope this helps and can't wait to see you in some DVF pieces!



Thank you! I love looking at all of the prints in this thread. It's bad though since I've fallen in love with the cloud print in beet and it's not to be found anywhere! Will have to be patient. 

-----

I still haven't had a chance to try on anything dvf for size. If I am normally a 2 in a jcrew dress, what do you all estimate I would be in a wrap dress? 

Perusing the dvf site and fell in love with the Linda sweater dress wrap. Anyone have this one?
http://www.dvf.com/linda-sweater-dr...YM#q=Linda&simplesearch=Go&cgid=search-result


----------



## vastare

Bought this DVF handkerchief top at the Outlet for only $40 in pink and blue. Check out the picture on my blog: 

http://livingforsoul.com/DVF_Spring_Top.html


----------



## Princess Pink

d-girl1011 said:


> I just got my first Jeanne 2 dress in medium blue chain!
> 
> I bought my usual dress size - I should note that I am short/petite (5'2 but usually wear a size 4 or 'small' dress). When I tried the size up as recommended on this thread and on some online resources, the top portion of the dress was a little big and baggy (shoulders, sleeves and back) and gaped in the chest. Not hugely, but enough to have to wear a cami. The bottom was slightly more roomy (I'm bottom heavy), although not hugely noticeable.
> 
> My question is - do I keep the size I have or go up a size. Should I get the larger fit on the top for more room at the bottom? How much overlap should there be at the bottom flaps?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> d



My suggestion is to keep the size up. I take a 14 in wraps, but a 10 in everything else. I'm 'bottom-heavy' too and need the 'space'  that the 14 gives, and have to wear a cami underneath to cover the bust, I also find the top part a little baggy and loose but prefer it that way. Really the wraps shouldn't been fitted too much, they aren't bandage dresses and I think a little looseness helps with movement and looks better. This is my opinion but quite possibly there will be someone who will disagree


----------



## megt10

pbdb said:


> Yes,!!!! Woohoo!!!
> I paid 182 GBP with shipping to HK included by DHL.
> I got both in size 0 and a perfect fit.
> I thought I wouldn't like the B/W striped one but it was really nice when I put it on.



Awesome deal.


----------



## megt10

roussel said:


> This is me wearing the red stone leopard Jeanne two


This looks fantastic on you.


pbdb said:


> So now I find out that I'm really a size 0 and not a 2 in wrap dresses.
> Anyway, fit is still ok in my size 2 but next time will stick to 0.
> Finally received both sale finds and ordered 2 more from NM (not wrap).
> 
> (promised group shot of others but will do so within the week)
> Here they are:
> I call them my PTA clothes.


I love them especially the 1st one. What is the name of that print?


d-girl1011 said:


> I just got my first Jeanne 2 dress in medium blue chain!
> 
> I bought my usual dress size - I should note that I am short/petite (5'2 but usually wear a size 4 or 'small' dress). When I tried the size up as recommended on this thread and on some online resources, the top portion of the dress was a little big and baggy (shoulders, sleeves and back) and gaped in the chest. Not hugely, but enough to have to wear a cami. The bottom was slightly more roomy (I'm bottom heavy), although not hugely noticeable.
> 
> My question is - do I keep the size I have or go up a size. Should I get the larger fit on the top for more room at the bottom? How much overlap should there be at the bottom flaps?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> d



Well, I guess it really depends on how you feel in it. I am not bottom heavy, more straight up and down with broad shoulders and I always size up 1 in the wrap dresses. I have found that if I don't want to wear a cami, like in the summer, then I can wear a really padded bra and that keeps the dress from gaping in the chest area.


----------



## pbdb

Hi Meg,
Yes, they're both lovely esp. The brown/black one.

I read the tag and it says Tahitian Maze Band.





megt10 said:


> This looks fantastic on you.
> 
> I love them especially the 1st one. What is the name of that print?
> 
> 
> Well, I guess it really depends on how you feel in it. I am not bottom heavy, more straight up and down with broad shoulders and I always size up 1 in the wrap dresses. I have found that if I don't want to wear a cami, like in the summer, then I can wear a really padded bra and that keeps the dress from gaping in the chest area.


----------



## megt10

pbdb said:


> Hi Meg,
> Yes, they're both lovely esp. The brown/black one.
> 
> I read the tag and it says Tahitian Maze Band.



I haven't seen it before, and I just love it. Will be adding this to my want list. Thanks, and if you see it in a 4 let me know


----------



## pbdb

megt10 said:


> I haven't seen it before, and I just love it. Will be adding this to my want list. Thanks, and if you see it in a 4 let me know



So happy that we have this fruitful relationship my dear Meg.
We feed on each other's vanities.


----------



## baysidebeauty

I size up in wraps.  I don't like wearing a cami underneath (although I always wear a low-cut full slip), and if I don't size up I wouldn't have enough bust coverage.  I'm not busty, but I'm broad across the back.  So, I guess it just depends on how the wrap fits your body shape, how you want it to look/wrap, and how comfortable you are with the overall fit.  I agree with the above comment - these aren't bandage dresses, they're supposed to easily skim the body and move with the body, not be too tight.


----------



## LABAG

baysidebeauty said:


> I size up in wraps.  I don't like wearing a cami underneath (although I always wear a low-cut full slip), and if I don't size up I wouldn't have enough bust coverage.  I'm not busty, but I'm broad across the back.  So, I guess it just depends on how the wrap fits your body shape, how you want it to look/wrap, and how comfortable you are with the overall fit.  I agree with the above comment - these aren't bandage dresses, they're supposed to easily skim the body and move with the body, not be too tight.


 HI BAYSIDEBEAUTY, i got the spiral ferns in hot coral and its coming today, I thought you took a pic with the green one-and i dont see it anymore. Can you take another pic?
Also didnt yopu have the shibori leaves print ? can you show those as well. i LOVE THESE dvf sales -they are the best!
Thanks.


----------



## sammix3

Haven't posted my outfits in a while... Here's the Koto in deep plum that I score on sale!  More goodies are on their way


----------



## d-girl1011

Princess Pink said:


> My suggestion is to keep the size up. I take a 14 in wraps, but a 10 in everything else. I'm 'bottom-heavy' too and need the 'space'  that the 14 gives, and have to wear a cami underneath to cover the bust, I also find the top part a little baggy and loose but prefer it that way. Really the wraps shouldn't been fitted too much, they aren't bandage dresses and I think a little looseness helps with movement and looks better. This is my opinion but quite possibly there will be someone who will disagree



Thanks for your response! I'm still debating.


----------



## d-girl1011

megt10 said:


> Well, I guess it really depends on how you feel in it. I am not bottom heavy, more straight up and down with broad shoulders and I always size up 1 in the wrap dresses. I have found that if I don't want to wear a cami, like in the summer, then I can wear a really padded bra and that keeps the dress from gaping in the chest area.



Thanks for your response. My problem is I'm petite bone structure wise (short body, shoulders, arms and legs) - and whenever I size up in anything, the proportions are all out of whack. I'm still debating - sigh!

Sorry i can't figure out how to double quote!


----------



## pbdb

megt10 said:


> I haven't seen it before, and I just love it. Will be adding this to my want list. Thanks, and if you see it in a 4 let me know



Will most definitely do!


----------



## baysidebeauty

LABAG said:


> HI BAYSIDEBEAUTY, i got the spiral ferns in hot coral and its coming today, I thought you took a pic with the green one-and i dont see it anymore. Can you take another pic?
> Also didnt yopu have the shibori leaves print ? can you show those as well. i LOVE THESE dvf sales -they are the best!
> Thanks.



Hey -- I deleted the pics on photobucket.  You will love the ferns print - so summery and fresh!  Got compliments on it the first time I wore it!   

You know, I ended up returning the Shibori leaves.  I look best in a bolder print, which this definitely is and the print looked good on me, but something wasn't quite right.  I finally realized that the "navy" was more of a faded navy, it wasn't a strong, true navy.  I read an on-line review that described the color as pallid, and I think that's a good summation.  Too bad, because like I said I loved the bolder print and thought it looked good on me  :cry:   Too expensive not to be 100% on board with it, though.


----------



## baysidebeauty

sammix3 said:


> Haven't posted my outfits in a while... Here's the Koto in deep plum that I score on sale!  More goodies are on their way
> 
> View attachment 2226351



I *LOVE* that color!


----------



## megt10

pbdb said:


> So happy that we have this fruitful relationship my dear Meg.
> We feed on each other's vanities.


 Don't know what I would do without you! You are always a breath of fresh air.


sammix3 said:


> Haven't posted my outfits in a while... Here's the Koto in deep plum that I score on sale!  More goodies are on their way
> 
> View attachment 2226351



Sammi! You look fabulous. I love the deep plum. It is so good to see you too.


----------



## Dukeprincess

sammix3 said:


> Haven't posted my outfits in a while... Here's the Koto in deep plum that I score on sale!  More goodies are on their way
> 
> View attachment 2226351



Of course I love this look and now I need that Koto skirt! Lol


----------



## sammix3

Dukeprincess said:


> Of course I love this look and now I need that Koto skirt! Lol



I also ordered the parakeet color since its on sale at Nordies . I've been waiting for that!  

Soon I will have a rainbow of DVF pencil skirts hehe


----------



## sammix3

baysidebeauty said:


> I *LOVE* that color!



Thank you! The color is so nice and versatile and great for both summer and winter!


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Don't know what I would do without you! You are always a breath of fresh air.
> 
> 
> Sammi! You look fabulous. I love the deep plum. It is so good to see you too.



Thanks Meg! I need to come back and post more outfit pics.  I always enjoy seeing everyone and their lovely outfits and finds.


----------



## weibaobai

One of my fave DVF blouses!


----------



## sammix3

weibaobai said:


> One of my fave DVF blouses!



It looks fab on you!


----------



## megt10

weibaobai said:


> One of my fave DVF blouses!



You always look so chic! Love the whole outfit.


----------



## d-girl1011

*Princess Pink and megt10 *- thanks for the sizing advice - I'm going with your suggestion to size up!!!! The size up actually makes me look slimmer since I am bottom heavy. I also worry a little bit about silk shrinking ever so slightly at the dry cleaners and when you buy something that 'just' fits (also know as 'just because you fit in it doesn't mean it fits you') - you really are taking a chance.

Thanks again for the advice!


----------



## Princess Pink

d-girl1011 said:


> *Princess Pink and megt10 *- thanks for the sizing advice - I'm going with your suggestion to size up!!!! The size up actually makes me look slimmer since I am bottom heavy. I also worry a little bit about silk shrinking ever so slightly at the dry cleaners and when you buy something that 'just' fits (also know as 'just because you fit in it doesn't mean it fits you') - you really are taking a chance.
> 
> Thanks again for the advice!



You're welcome! Please post photos. Another idea instead of a cami is to wear a little bandeau type top over your bra to cover the cleavage  and it's not as bulky as wearing a full cami underneath.


----------



## Dukeprincess

DVF End of Season Sale!

http://www.dvf.com/end-of-season-sale/shop-all/?src=PrivateSale


----------



## BougieBoo

Dukeprincess said:


> DVF End of Season Sale!
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/end-of-season-sale/shop-all/?src=PrivateSale



Thanks Duke! I've been MIA but I will post when my new dresses arrive! LOL! Got the spiral ferns New Jeanne dresses in the coral and green. I wanted the NJ in graphic petals black but it sold out while I hemmed and hawed about whether to get it!!


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks so much sammix3! 


sammix3 said:


> It looks fab on you!


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks so much megt10~  



megt10 said:


> You always look so chic! Love the whole outfit.


----------



## Harper Quinn

I bought my engagement dress from DVF 2 years ago, I also got a wrap dress at the time. Don't know what these styles were called. 
Cue a 2 year gap and I bought 2 dresses in the sale and a zarita dress. I originally just wanted the ruri dress in vine but I could not turn the other one down either. I really liked the reina dress too but it was too short on me. I am 5'5'


----------



## oachcay

I am loving my first dvf purchase, the new Julian two wrap dress in shadow forest purple! The material is so lovely and overall it is just so comfortable and gives a pulled together look. I see why you ladies rave!!


----------



## kt92

Has anyone tried the Nadire dress?  How does it fit?  I saw it in the shadow forest purple and was thinking about it!


----------



## megt10

I recently had someone ask about adding snaps to my dresses that are too low cut. I said I would post pics. Here is a dress that doesn't have a snap yet and one that does. They are the same dress in different colors.


----------



## oachcay

Does anyone have recommendations on a good slip that is low cut so it doesn't show with a wrap dress?

I was debating between two sizes and went with the smaller because it looked a bit better. I didn't test it out sitting down and now I wonder if I should have gone a size up for more fabric to cover my legs while sitting!


----------



## weibaobai

My studded DVF jacket!


----------



## baysidebeauty

oachcay said:


> Does anyone have recommendations on a good slip that is low cut so it doesn't show with a wrap dress?
> 
> I was debating between two sizes and went with the smaller because it looked a bit better. I didn't test it out sitting down and now I wonder if I should have gone a size up for more fabric to cover my legs while sitting!



Commando slip, the Tailored Slip.  Got mine at Nordstr*m.


----------



## baysidebeauty

weibaobai said:


> My studded DVF jacket!


----------



## oachcay

baysidebeauty said:


> Commando slip, the Tailored Slip.  Got mine at Nordstr*m.



Thank you for the recommendation, I will check it out!


----------



## Bsmadd01

Okay I bought a dvf vintage collection. It is 3/4 sleeves and no collar. So I thought it was the new Julian but I have bought another. Not vintage and the skirt seems much smaller. According to the sizing I'm a size 0-2 for the top and 8 for the hips. I bought a 6 and it still seems smaller. The vintage one I have is perfect at a size 4 and doesn't pull too tight. Anyone have any idea why this is??


----------



## Bond7Girl

Just got my Julian in Indian Garden from the sale: it is such a beautiful, vibrant design in real life. The background color is more intense coral-pink than orange, so good with my skin tone. 

I love DVF wraps and dresses, but often have a hard time with fabric designs as many of them are in a color palette that is incredibly unflattering on me. Not this one!


----------



## Princess Pink

Bond7Girl said:


> Just got my Julian in Indian Garden from the sale: it is such a beautiful, vibrant design in real life. The background color is more intense coral-pink than orange, so good with my skin tone.
> 
> I love DVF wraps and dresses, but often have a hard time with fabric designs as many of them are in a color palette that is incredibly unflattering on me. Not this one!



Congratulations! I have been looking at this design too (love the maxi but it's too $$$) but was hesitant as I imagined it to be orangey as well - may I ask what your coloring is? What (color) accessories are you thinking of using?


----------



## megt10

weibaobai said:


> My studded DVF jacket!


You always look so chic. I love this jacket on you.


baysidebeauty said:


> Commando slip, the Tailored Slip.  Got mine at Nordstr*m.


I am going to check it out too. At the moment it is just too hot here for even a cami but I am looking forward to Fall already


Bond7Girl said:


> Just got my Julian in Indian Garden from the sale: it is such a beautiful, vibrant design in real life. The background color is more intense coral-pink than orange, so good with my skin tone.
> 
> I love DVF wraps and dresses, but often have a hard time with fabric designs as many of them are in a color palette that is incredibly unflattering on me. Not this one!


Pics please!


Dukeprincess said:


> DVF End of Season Sale!
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/end-of-season-sale/shop-all/?src=PrivateSale



Yikes, running the other way, lol.


----------



## megt10

Last night I wore my Parker dress in red. It is a great dress when it is way too hot outside.


----------



## kt92

Bond7Girl said:


> Just got my Julian in Indian Garden from the sale: it is such a beautiful, vibrant design in real life. The background color is more intense coral-pink than orange, so good with my skin tone.
> 
> I love DVF wraps and dresses, but often have a hard time with fabric designs as many of them are in a color palette that is incredibly unflattering on me. Not this one!



I just got mine too!  And like you the color turned out to be be different from what I expected and it looks great - it's definitely a coral shade (I described it to my friend as coral red) and while I ws at first hesitant I loved it when I put it on.  I'm Asian, so black hair and I'm semi fair, and I'm just discovering that orange and corals look good on me so I was really happy how this turned out.  I'm going to pair with neutral wedges now but I can see pairing with dark brown boots in the fall...


----------



## LABAG

Online browsing AGAIN.... I grabbed a DVF spiral fern green dress @Nordstroms 139.97-OMGOSH!
I already got the hot coral and love it so was at the right place at the right time-I HOPE ....... it was last one so may get a cancel in a bit:cry:
I bought 3 dresses for the price of a little over one these last few weeks......DVF sales are awesome!


----------



## LABAG

Meg -love that dress and color on you-so cheerful and sexy at the same time!
Weibaobai-absolute fantastic jacket! 
Happy Saturday ladies!


----------



## slyyls

megt10 said:


> Last night I wore my Parker dress in red. It is a great dress when it is way too hot outside.



Love it!  You look great!


----------



## megt10

LABAG said:


> Online browsing AGAIN.... I grabbed a DVF spiral fern green dress @Nordstroms 139.97-OMGOSH!
> I already got the hot coral and love it so was at the right place at the right time-I HOPE ....... it was last one so may get a cancel in a bit:cry:
> I bought 3 dresses for the price of a little over one these last few weeks......DVF sales are awesome!


Wow congrats LA! I have done a lot of damage this sales season though not much in the way of DVF.



LABAG said:


> Meg -love that dress and color on you-so cheerful and sexy at the same time!
> Weibaobai-absolute fantastic jacket!
> Happy Saturday ladies!


Thank you. The dress is really comfortable and great for the heatwave we are having.


slyyls said:


> Love it!  You look great!


Thanks so much.


----------



## Bond7Girl

Princess Pink said:


> Congratulations! I have been looking at this design too (love the maxi but it's too $$$) but was hesitant as I imagined it to be orangey as well - may I ask what your coloring is? What (color) accessories are you thinking of using?



I'm blonde with dark brown eyes and fair, warm toned skin. The only other DVF fabrics that look good on me are the black and white combos. The coral-pink in Indian Garden is so lovely, and these paisley swirls are a little larger than I thought they would be - but don't make me look bigger. I think it'd be flattering on anyone who looks good in fabrics with contrast. Hope this helps!

I will try to post a pic, but I can't promise my 4-month old will let me enough time to do it.


----------



## Bond7Girl

Oh and gold rather than silver accessories, I would say.


----------



## LABAG

Too lucky! the spiral fern green Jeanne has shipped.
I have my summer DVF DRESSES-and am sooooo happy


----------



## creighbaby

Today I bought the Ayya dress. I've lost about 40 pounds since the start of the year -- trying to get back to my pre-marriage weight-- and I tried on the 12 and it was too big, the 10 was too big and the 8 was slightly big! I wanted a six since i still have 10-19 pounds left to go, but the only one left had a big stain on the front and I didn't know if it would come out.

Can't wait for a formal event.


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks so much megt10!



megt10 said:


> You always look so chic. I love this jacket on you.
> 
> I am going to check it out too. At the moment it is just too hot here for even a cami but I am looking forward to Fall already
> 
> Pics please!
> 
> 
> Yikes, running the other way, lol.


----------



## Coffee Addicted

I gave up and ordered the Zarita in parakeet.Now I can't wait to get ist in my hands.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Coffee Addicted said:


> I gave up and ordered the Zarita in parakeet.Now I can't wait to get ist in my hands.



I love that color!


----------



## Greentea

Hey ladies - just back from the amazing UK. Funny, DVF is very popular there and was on sale like crazy all over the place. But, I let things be as I bought things that are harder to get here.
Did anyone see the Nordstrom Anniversary sale lookbook  - super cute leopard sweater, scarf and skirt on sale. This is the first time I've ever seen DVF at the Anni sale!


----------



## Greentea

megt10 said:


> Last night I wore my Parker dress in red. It is a great dress when it is way too hot outside.



Gorgee = and the shoes are ridiculously cool! So fabulous, Meg!!!


----------



## rock_girl

Howdy fashionable ladies!

I've been absent from this tread for way too long, but I am confident that y'all are as well dressed as ever!!  

In case anyone is curious the Saks at the Houston Galleria has a lot of DVF pieces on sale... marked down an additional 50% from their sale price!  This sale is going on through Sunday, so definitely check it out!  I scored the New Julian Two in shibori leaves navy for $109 + tax!!!


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> Gorgee = and the shoes are ridiculously cool! So fabulous, Meg!!!



Thank you so much Greentea.


----------



## iraa

megt10 said:


> Last night I wore my Parker dress in red. It is a great dress when it is way too hot outside.



Oooh nice shoes! Lovely dress as well


----------



## iraa

creighbaby said:


> Today I bought the Ayya dress. I've lost about 40 pounds since the start of the year -- trying to get back to my pre-marriage weight-- and I tried on the 12 and it was too big, the 10 was too big and the 8 was slightly big! I wanted a six since i still have 10-19 pounds left to go, but the only one left had a big stain on the front and I didn't know if it would come out.
> 
> Can't wait for a formal event.
> 
> lwcloset.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/DIANE-VON-FURSTENBERG-ayya-dress.jpg



I love that colour. It's a fab dress


----------



## megt10

iraa said:


> Oooh nice shoes! Lovely dress as well



Thank you so much!


----------



## LABAG

rock_girl said:


> Howdy fashionable ladies!
> 
> I've been absent from this tread for way too long, but I am confident that y'all are as well dressed as ever!!
> 
> In case anyone is curious the Saks at the Houston Galleria has a lot of DVF pieces on sale... marked down an additional 50% from their sale price!  This sale is going on through Sunday, so definitely check it out!  I scored the New Julian Two in shibori leaves navy for $109 + tax!!!



Thanks I got it as we'll! There was a chain link purple Jeanne too for 103.00-omgosh-I'm soooooo happy!


----------



## lucabela

I got the blue chain link Jeanne for $103.  Super happy!!


----------



## LABAG

lucabela said:


> I got the blue chain link Jeanne for $103.  Super happy!!


 Dont ya luv the chain link! I also got the blue--such a classic


----------



## pbdb

Got the Bently dress in Tie Dye at 121usd and for 170usd for the silk chiffon Robyn dress in leopard spots, inclusive of shipping to hK.


----------



## weibaobai

my sequined shorts~


----------



## baysidebeauty

weibaobai said:


> my sequined shorts~



Great look!

P.S.  Your dog is the cutest thing!


----------



## LABAG

My Julian shibori leaves and purple chain link came today-what fantastic deals -109.50 and 103 respectively !! 
Bayside beauty I took a chance and got the shibori leaves and you were right, it's not Navy (like my navy and mint leaves dress) but its stunning,
I love the bold pattern and the "navy"is different ,almost purplish tone
I've spent some money this last month,but oh so worth the sale prices-my dresses are so colorful and classic!


----------



## pbdb

What fantastic deals *labag*!!

For the Shibori, I paid 180usd  for the Reina and 200 for the Tilda dot print.

Didn't get to snag them on final sale as my size (2, 0) were the first ones to go when the prices were reduced so had to act quick.
But got free shipping for Neimans so OK.

Am trying the different styles in DVf now.


----------



## baysidebeauty

LABAG said:


> My Julian shibori leaves and purple chain link came today-what fantastic deals -109.50 and 103 respectively !!
> Bayside beauty I took a chance and got the shibori leaves and you were right, it's not Navy (like my navy and mint leaves dress) but its stunning,
> I love the bold pattern and the "navy"is different ,almost purplish tone
> I've spent some money this last month,but oh so worth the sale prices-my dresses are so colorful and classic!



Yes, I LOVE that print!  The background color was just not quite right, though.   I hope it will be released again in a different color, I will snatch it up!


----------



## baysidebeauty

PSA:  DVF on Gilt today!


----------



## weibaobai

Thank you vey much! Mei says thanks too!




baysidebeauty said:


> Great look!
> 
> P.S.  Your dog is the cutest thing!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

weibaobai said:


> my sequined shorts~


 
Another lovely outfit! I really love your top. Is that a necklace or the collar on the top?


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Hi ladies,

I picked up a few items at the DVF outlet store at Woodbury Common last week. Does anyone know if the items sold at the outlet are actually from her regular line, or are they made for factory items?


----------



## megt10

creighbaby said:


> Today I bought the Ayya dress. I've lost about 40 pounds since the start of the year -- trying to get back to my pre-marriage weight-- and I tried on the 12 and it was too big, the 10 was too big and the 8 was slightly big! I wanted a six since i still have 10-19 pounds left to go, but the only one left had a big stain on the front and I didn't know if it would come out.
> 
> Can't wait for a formal event.
> 
> lwcloset.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/DIANE-VON-FURSTENBERG-ayya-dress.jpg


So pretty and congrats on your weight loss Creighbaby!


lucabela said:


> I got the blue chain link Jeanne for $103.  Super happy!!


Congrats that is a great deal.


pbdb said:


> Got the Bently dress in Tie Dye at 121usd and for 170usd for the silk chiffon Robyn dress in leopard spots, inclusive of shipping to hK.


Hope you post some pic soon 


weibaobai said:


> my sequined shorts~


That is such a pretty look Weibaobai. 


HermesNewbie said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I picked up a few items at the DVF outlet store at Woodbury Common last week. Does anyone know if the items sold at the outlet are actually from her regular line, or are they made for factory items?


I have purchased DVF from the outlet in SoCal and everything that I have seen there was in the stores at one point.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

megt10 said:


> I have purchased DVF from the outlet in SoCal and everything that I have seen there was in the stores at one point.


 
Thanks, Meg!


----------



## sammix3

So glad that every one scored some great deals!  Can't wait to see it!


----------



## pbdb

Scored 3 dresses from the sales for only 273usd with FEDEX shipping to HK !!!

Bentley dress in Gardenia (my 2nd Bentley)
Messon Half sleeve dress in Red ( red is big for Fall so had to get at least one dress)
Barb Dress in Tie Dye stripe ( my second one in this print )


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks so much megt10~



megt10 said:


> So pretty and congrats on your weight loss Creighbaby!
> 
> Congrats that is a great deal.
> 
> Hope you post some pic soon
> 
> That is such a pretty look Weibaobai.
> 
> I have purchased DVF from the outlet in SoCal and everything that I have seen there was in the stores at one point.


----------



## weibaobai

Thank you hermesnewbie~  It's a necklace....its a great piece from anthropologie!



HermesNewbie said:


> Another lovely outfit! I really love your top. Is that a necklace or the collar on the top?


----------



## megt10

Wore to new DVF dresses this past week the first is the Carmelle Jersey pink blush/black and the second is the Noe in wild rain orange.


----------



## Audrey_S

Harper Quinn said:


> I bought my engagement dress from DVF 2 years ago, I also got a wrap dress at the time. Don't know what these styles were called.
> Cue a 2 year gap and I bought 2 dresses in the sale and a zarita dress. I originally just wanted the ruri dress in vine but I could not turn the other one down either. I really liked the reina dress too but it was too short on me. I am 5'5'


I also have the same lace dress .  One of my girlfriends suggested the sleeves are too long for this dress and to shorten them to a more 3/4 length sleeve.  Any thoughts girls?


----------



## LABAG

megt10 said:


> Wore to new DVF dresses this past week the first is the Carmelle Jersey pink blush/black and the second is the Noe in wild rain orange.


 So summery Meg! looking good..........


----------



## phiphi

megt10 said:


> Wore to new DVF dresses this past week the first is the Carmelle Jersey pink blush/black and the second is the Noe in wild rain orange.



love both dresses meg! great looks.



weibaobai said:


> my sequined shorts~



cute!

hi ladies! it's been a while since i posted an outfit here but i love looking at all your gorgeous pieces. i wore the bec dress in myrtle to my brother's wedding. thanks for letting me share!


----------



## LABAG

aBSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL COLOR!!! Phiphi-it looks so classy on you! Hope you enjoyed the wedding.


----------



## Harper Quinn

Audrey_S said:


> I also have the same lace dress .  One of my girlfriends suggested the sleeves are too long for this dress and to shorten them to a more 3/4 length sleeve.  Any thoughts girls?



I am very happy with the sleeve length but you could ask at the store if you want to have the length altered.


----------



## megt10

LABAG said:


> So summery Meg! looking good..........


Thanks LA.


phiphi said:


> love both dresses meg! great looks.
> 
> 
> 
> cute!
> 
> hi ladies! it's been a while since i posted an outfit here but i love looking at all your gorgeous pieces. i wore the bec dress in myrtle to my brother's wedding. thanks for letting me share!



You look beautiful and I love the color of your dress. Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## weibaobai

Great dress phiphi~ That purple looks divine on your skintone!



phiphi said:


> love both dresses meg! great looks.
> 
> 
> 
> cute!
> 
> hi ladies! it's been a while since i posted an outfit here but i love looking at all your gorgeous pieces. i wore the bec dress in myrtle to my brother's wedding. thanks for letting me share!


----------



## regeens

phiphi said:


> love both dresses meg! great looks.
> 
> 
> 
> cute!
> 
> hi ladies! it's been a while since i posted an outfit here but i love looking at all your gorgeous pieces. i wore the bec dress in myrtle to my brother's wedding. thanks for letting me share!



Very elegant phiphi. Love it.


----------



## Dukeprincess

I'm soo behind! But I love all of the DVF looks!!!


----------



## phiphi

LABAG said:


> aBSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL COLOR!!! Phiphi-it looks so classy on you! Hope you enjoyed the wedding.



thank you LA! it was a gorgeous day - perfect day for a wedding!



megt10 said:


> Thanks LA.
> 
> You look beautiful and I love the color of your dress. Absolutely gorgeous.



thank you dear meg! means a lot to me coming from such a fashionista!! 



weibaobai said:


> Great dress phiphi~ That purple looks divine on your skintone!



thank you wei!! 



regeens said:


> Very elegant phiphi. Love it.



:kiss: thank you my dear R! xo



Dukeprincess said:


> I'm soo behind! But I love all of the DVF looks!!!



you inspire, ms. dvf queen!


----------



## dessertpouch

megt10 said:


> Wore to new DVF dresses this past week the first is the Carmelle Jersey pink blush/black and the second is the Noe in wild rain orange.



Thinking about getting the Carmelle...would you say that it runs pretty TTS? 

Thanks! And, you look great in both!


----------



## LABAG

sammix3 said:


> Is the sale online or in stores?


 Meg do you love the valencia dress? I am realy adoring the rockscape print, but am wondering about the sizing of this dress? Is this the one you got? Some say tru to siaze, others say running big.......help
Thanks


----------



## megt10

LABAG said:


> Meg do you love the valencia dress? I am realy adoring the rockscape print, but am wondering about the sizing of this dress? Is this the one you got? Some say tru to siaze, others say running big.......help
> Thanks


It might run a little big but not that much. I went tts.


dessertpouch said:


> Thinking about getting the Carmelle...would you say that it runs pretty TTS?
> 
> Thanks! And, you look great in both!



Thank you, I think this runs tts. I am at the moment somewhere between a 2 and 4. I took this in a 4 and it is a little big but I didn't want it skin tight. The material is substantial and if it was tight I think would be too hot to wear during the summer.


----------



## LABAG

I couldnt resist! i got it Nordstroms for 149.97, shipped and no tax and its on her way!! Ladies,We have to shop around-the same dress on sale at the SAKS CONSOLIDATION FOR 168.75 plus tax- Thats 25 .00 savings!
Ive been eyeing this dress, love the colors, and can see in fall with boots.


----------



## handbagahholic

megt10 said:


> Wore to new DVF dresses this past week the first is the Carmelle Jersey pink blush/black and the second is the Noe in wild rain orange.



You look stunning in both these dresses


----------



## megt10

handbagahholic said:


> You look stunning in both these dresses



Thank you so much!


----------



## pbdb

megt10 said:


> Wore to new DVF dresses this past week the first is the Carmelle Jersey pink blush/black and the second is the Noe in wild rain orange.



Ur not helping the heat wave in the US right now my dear!!,
Too hot and as always, sooo lovely!!,


----------



## pbdb

Scored 3 dresses for 244usd with shipping via FEDEX to HK!
Can't wait to say hello to my new ladies in my wardrobe,  Carol, Lerosa and Loranne!!!


----------



## pbdb

regeens said:


> Very elegant phiphi. Love it.



I will just post +1 on this comment but I have not seen the pic since it just disappeared.


----------



## megt10

pbdb said:


> Ur not helping the heat wave in the US right now my dear!!,
> Too hot and as always, sooo lovely!!,



Lol, you are always so kind thank you so much. You make me smile.


----------



## pbdb

Date nite on our way home on foot...
(Btw, changed shoes so I don't ruin my beloved RS on the cobblestone path)


----------



## LABAG

pbdb said:


> Date nite on our way home on foot...
> (Btw, changed shoes so I don't ruin my beloved RS on the cobblestone path)


 So nice on you , and, summery and love the print!


----------



## megt10

pbdb said:


> Date nite on our way home on foot...
> (Btw, changed shoes so I don't ruin my beloved RS on the cobblestone path)



I love seing you wearing color! You are just stunning. You know I love the shoes too


----------



## pbdb

LABAG said:


> So nice on you , and, summery and love the print!





megt10 said:


> I love seing you wearing color! You are just stunning. You know I love the shoes too



Thank you for your kind comments  lovely ladies!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

pbdb said:


> Date nite on our way home on foot...
> (Btw, changed shoes so I don't ruin my beloved RS on the cobblestone path)



Wow, I love that print.  The blue is stunning on you.


----------



## LABAG

Bergdorf Goodman has 75 % sale on lots of DVF IF YOUR INTERESTED.


----------



## Bubach

Hi ladies!

I would really appreciate your input on DVF shoe sizing. 
I'm tempted by one pair that is currently on sale but don't know how do these shoes run. I'm size 39 in pretty much all european designer shoes and 8.5-9 in Tory Burch flats (depending on the style). Would it be size 8.5 or 9 in DVF?

Thanks!


----------



## LexLV

Hi ladies, I just wanted to share my awesome DVF sale score, all at AMAZING prices!

Loraine Dress $74 from BG
Zarita Grapefruit $81 from BG
Avani Lace Sweater $61 from BG
Reagan Tank $33 from BG
Mililani Dress $115 from Bloomies
Melodi Dress $112 from Bloomies

I didn't expect to like everything but I love every single one!


----------



## baysidebeauty

LexLV said:


> Hi ladies, I just wanted to share my awesome DVF sale score, all at AMAZING prices!
> 
> Loraine Dress $74 from BG
> Zarita Grapefruit $81 from BG
> Avani Lace Sweater $61 from BG
> Reagan Tank $33 from BG
> Mililani Dress $115 from Bloomies
> Melodi Dress $112 from Bloomies
> 
> I didn't expect to like everything but I love every single one!
> 
> View attachment 2270543



Score!


----------



## Princess Pink

Bubach said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I would really appreciate your input on DVF shoe sizing.
> I'm tempted by one pair that is currently on sale but don't know how do these shoes run. I'm size 39 in pretty much all european designer shoes and 8.5-9 in Tory Burch flats (depending on the style). Would it be size 8.5 or 9 in DVF?
> 
> Thanks!



Hmm, shoes are always so super hard to size! My own experience is: am a 7 in TB Revas but a 6.5 in any of her sandals as they always seem to run big. I have one pair of DVF sandals (Kyra) and they are a 7 and they fit me perfectly. Yes it's a minefield. Good luck with what you decide!


----------



## LABAG

LexLV said:


> Hi ladies, I just wanted to share my awesome DVF sale score, all at AMAZING prices!
> 
> Loraine Dress $74 from BG
> Zarita Grapefruit $81 from BG
> Avani Lace Sweater $61 from BG
> Reagan Tank $33 from BG
> Mililani Dress $115 from Bloomies
> Melodi Dress $112 from Bloomies
> 
> I didn't expect to like everything but I love every single one!
> 
> View attachment 2270543



Congrats!i got the reagen sleeveless top In both the black  and new melon@ 33.00 each! (On line)


----------



## sammix3

LexLV said:


> Hi ladies, I just wanted to share my awesome DVF sale score, all at AMAZING prices!
> 
> Loraine Dress $74 from BG
> Zarita Grapefruit $81 from BG
> Avani Lace Sweater $61 from BG
> Reagan Tank $33 from BG
> Mililani Dress $115 from Bloomies
> Melodi Dress $112 from Bloomies
> 
> I didn't expect to like everything but I love every single one!
> 
> View attachment 2270543



Great haul and amazing deals!  Can't wait to see them on you!


----------



## sammix3

pbdb said:


> Date nite on our way home on foot...
> (Btw, changed shoes so I don't ruin my beloved RS on the cobblestone path)



You look amazing!


----------



## pbdb

Me too from online sales!!!!
Got 8 dresses and will post a pic when the FEDEX guy arrives with my 3 dresses in a few hours and next week, one dress from Barney's !


----------



## pbdb

What a haul!!, congrats!!!




LexLV said:


> Hi ladies, I just wanted to share my awesome DVF sale score, all at AMAZING prices!
> 
> Loraine Dress $74 from BG
> Zarita Grapefruit $81 from BG
> Avani Lace Sweater $61 from BG
> Reagan Tank $33 from BG
> Mililani Dress $115 from Bloomies
> Melodi Dress $112 from Bloomies
> 
> I didn't expect to like everything but I love every single one!
> 
> View attachment 2270543


----------



## pbdb

sammix3 said:


> You look amazing!





Dukeprincess said:


> Wow, I love that print.  The blue is stunning on you.



Thank you ladies, you are sweet!!!!


----------



## LexLV

Thanks ladies! I'm actually off from work to take the NY and NJ bar exams next week   and then am off to turks and caicos to celebrate!  but once i'm back in the work groove i will def post some outift pics



baysidebeauty said:


> Score!





LABAG said:


> Congrats!i got the reagen sleeveless top In both the black  and new melon@ 33.00 each! (On line)





pbdb said:


> What a haul!!, congrats!!!


Thanks PBDB, you're rocking that blue dress!



sammix3 said:


> Great haul and amazing deals!  Can't wait to see them on you!


Thank you sammi, seeing your gorgeous gardenia actually inspired me to make this purchase!


----------



## Bubach

Thanks for your input.
I've decided to order both sizes just in case. I rather pay for return shipping than risk  not getting them!




Princess Pink said:


> Hmm, shoes are always so super hard to size! My own experience is: am a 7 in TB Revas but a 6.5 in any of her sandals as they always seem to run big. I have one pair of DVF sandals (Kyra) and they are a 7 and they fit me perfectly. Yes it's a minefield. Good luck with what you decide!


----------



## Dukeprincess

LexLV said:


> Hi ladies, I just wanted to share my awesome DVF sale score, all at AMAZING prices!
> 
> Loraine Dress $74 from BG
> Zarita Grapefruit $81 from BG
> Avani Lace Sweater $61 from BG
> Reagan Tank $33 from BG
> Mililani Dress $115 from Bloomies
> Melodi Dress $112 from Bloomies
> 
> I didn't expect to like everything but I love every single one!
> 
> View attachment 2270543



WOAH.  Congrats!


----------



## pbdb

Apologies for the delay in the group shot...went crazy again and bought more from the sales online.
Too good to pass up but I opted not to get the more dressy ones in taffeta or with neckline beading.
Waiting for more dresses this coming week.
A few tailoring required to fit to my size since I'm between 0 and 2 in some dresses.
Already made the appointment for these pieces.


----------



## megt10

pbdb said:


> Apologies for the delay in the group shot...went crazy again and bought more from the sales online.
> Too good to pass up but I opted not to get the more dressy ones in taffeta or with neckline beading.
> Waiting for more dresses this coming week.
> A few tailoring required to fit to my size since I'm between 0 and 2 in some dresses.
> Already made the appointment for these pieces.


 Oh, I can't wait to see them PBDB! I know the sales are so hard to resist. I got a dress from the Nordstrom Anniversary sale and it is so pretty.
http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/diane-v...m_sp=personalizedsort-_-browseresults-_-1_3_B


----------



## Dukeprincess

Here's a photo of the Avani sweater. It's actually really thin and kind of itchy. Not sure it's love for me. The entire back is black lace.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Here's a photo of the Avani sweater. It's actually really thin and kind of itchy. Not sure it's love for me. The entire back is black lace.
> View attachment 2274724



It is so pretty on you. I am sorry it is itchy, I hate that with sweaters.


----------



## ddeibert

LexLV said:


> Hi ladies, I just wanted to share my awesome DVF sale score, all at AMAZING prices!
> 
> Loraine Dress $74 from BG
> Zarita Grapefruit $81 from BG
> Avani Lace Sweater $61 from BG
> Reagan Tank $33 from BG
> Mililani Dress $115 from Bloomies
> Melodi Dress $112 from Bloomies
> 
> I didn't expect to like everything but I love every single one!
> 
> View attachment 2270543


Nice haul! There were some great sales. I love the Avani Lace sweater. Both casual and dressy! Snags really easily though


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thanks *meg and ddeibert.*  I hate things that snag easily so that might mean it goes back!


----------



## ddeibert

Dukeprincess said:


> Thanks *meg and ddeibert.*  I hate things that snag easily so that might mean it goes back!


Yeah...I wore the Avani sweater twice (got it from BG during the sale too) and the lace is snagged on the arms in quite a few places. Mostly from my ring I think and I caught it on velcro when I was shopping.  I wasn't being super careful but who wants to be with a sweater! It was a pretty good deal though...so I don't feel too bad!


----------



## baysidebeauty

Lots of new arrivals up at dvf website


----------



## baysidebeauty

Dukeprincess said:


> Here's a photo of the Avani sweater. It's actually really thin and kind of itchy. Not sure it's love for me. The entire back is black lace.
> View attachment 2274724



Since it seems your on the fence about it, I'll add that you have many pieces that flatter you more than this one.   Just not loving it on you.


----------



## sammix3

It's been a while ladies, but here is my newest acquisition, the koto in parakeet!  Got it on sale at Nordies and was stalking it like crazy!


----------



## baysidebeauty

sammix3 said:


> It's been a while ladies, but here is my newest acquisition, the koto in parakeet!  Got it on sale at Nordies and was stalking it like crazy!


----------



## phiphi

pbdb said:


> Date nite on our way home on foot...
> (Btw, changed shoes so I don't ruin my beloved RS on the cobblestone path)



so pretty!!



LexLV said:


> Hi ladies, I just wanted to share my awesome DVF sale score, all at AMAZING prices!
> 
> Loraine Dress $74 from BG
> Zarita Grapefruit $81 from BG
> Avani Lace Sweater $61 from BG
> Reagan Tank $33 from BG
> Mililani Dress $115 from Bloomies
> Melodi Dress $112 from Bloomies
> 
> I didn't expect to like everything but I love every single one!
> 
> View attachment 2270543



congrats! what a great haul!!



Dukeprincess said:


> Here's a photo of the Avani sweater. It's actually really thin and kind of itchy. Not sure it's love for me. The entire back is black lace.
> View attachment 2274724



nay to itchy!! you have such other gorgeous pieces!



sammix3 said:


> It's been a while ladies, but here is my newest acquisition, the koto in parakeet!  Got it on sale at Nordies and was stalking it like crazy!



hi sammi! waves! looking great!


----------



## LABAG

DVF .com has free shipping for US. I love the Julian Leopard rain Halo and ordered it. I think its a nice fall dress, and leopard is so in . Its a little different with the purple leopard vs. black /brown. Geat sale price as well.
Sammix love those skirts on you-and the color is divine!


----------



## Dukeprincess

sammix3 said:


> It's been a while ladies, but here is my newest acquisition, the koto in parakeet!  Got it on sale at Nordies and was stalking it like crazy!



I love the entire outfit.


----------



## pbdb

Waiting on final 4 dresses (2 on its way and the last 2 ??? Just order confirmation but no shipping conf yet), so here's the haul from the crazy sales!!

4 of them got at 50-60% off while the rest, at 70-75% off.


----------



## pbdb

sammix3 said:


> It's been a while ladies, but here is my newest acquisition, the koto in parakeet!  Got it on sale at Nordies and was stalking it like crazy!



So perfect on you, love the whole outfit on you!!!


----------



## baysidebeauty

pbdb said:


> Waiting on final 4 dresses (2 on its way and the last 2 ??? Just order confirmation but no shipping conf yet), so here's the haul from the crazy sales!!
> 
> 4 of them got at 50-60% off while the rest, at 70-75% off.


----------



## phiphi

pbdb said:


> Waiting on final 4 dresses (2 on its way and the last 2 ??? Just order confirmation but no shipping conf yet), so here's the haul from the crazy sales!!
> 
> 4 of them got at 50-60% off while the rest, at 70-75% off.



that's awesome!!!


----------



## phiphi

my yvette dress in painted tweed.


----------



## regeens

phiphi said:


> my yvette dress in painted tweed.



Looking great as usual *phiphi*!


----------



## baysidebeauty

phiphi said:


> my yvette dress in painted tweed.



Fantastic!  Love the color, love the shoes with it - everything!


----------



## phiphi

regeens said:


> Looking great as usual *phiphi*!



thank you my lovely R!! 



baysidebeauty said:


> Fantastic!  Love the color, love the shoes with it - everything!



thank you so much baysidebeauty!!! xo


----------



## Dukeprincess

phiphi said:


> my yvette dress in painted tweed.



Look at the legs on that hottie!


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> It's been a while ladies, but here is my newest acquisition, the koto in parakeet!  Got it on sale at Nordies and was stalking it like crazy!


Wow, you look amazing. I love the color of this skirt it is so pretty.


pbdb said:


> Waiting on final 4 dresses (2 on its way and the last 2 ??? Just order confirmation but no shipping conf yet), so here's the haul from the crazy sales!!
> 
> 4 of them got at 50-60% off while the rest, at 70-75% off.


Nice job PBDB! Can't wait to see some of those dresses on you.


phiphi said:


> my yvette dress in painted tweed.


Beautiful as always Phiphi. Your dress is such a beautiful color. Love your shoes too.


----------



## dessertpouch

megt10 said:


> It might run a little big but not that much. I went tts.
> 
> 
> Thank you, I think this runs tts. I am at the moment somewhere between a 2 and 4. I took this in a 4 and it is a little big but I didn't want it skin tight. The material is substantial and if it was tight I think would be too hot to wear during the summer.



Thanks so much for the response. Do you find that yours bunches in the middle at all? It falls a bit shorter than I expected, but also gathers at the abdomen which is strange considering the weight of the material. Might be a sizing issue...


----------



## phiphi

Dukeprincess said:


> Look at the legs on that hottie!



aw you're hilarious! thank you hun! xo



megt10 said:


> Wow, you look amazing. I love the color of this skirt it is so pretty.
> 
> Nice job PBDB! Can't wait to see some of those dresses on you.
> 
> Beautiful as always Phiphi. Your dress is such a beautiful color. Love your shoes too.



thank you meg!


----------



## megt10

dessertpouch said:


> Thanks so much for the response. Do you find that yours bunches in the middle at all? It falls a bit shorter than I expected, but also gathers at the abdomen which is strange considering the weight of the material. Might be a sizing issue...



It does bunch in the middle a little on me too.


----------



## Serareth

FYI, the Outnet is doing a lot of DVF at upwards of 50% off right now.

Will someone who's a US 4 please pick up this gorgeous Bec stretch-silk dress because I can't stand to look at it marked at $165 down from $345 and not in my size! :cry:


----------



## LABAG

MY Julian Leopard Halo raspberry dress from DVF SALE came yesterday and its a beauty! It ll be wonderful in the fall with its leopard print and tights.


----------



## LABAG

Got the black patent Miller sandals -lovvvvve them! -and the black an cream jacquard minadeure at shopbop  coming-I ve wanted one of her twig clasp bags ,and hoping this will go with everything! -it's on sale 147.50-everywhere else it's full price-295.00!
We're are my dvf ladies?-I miss hearing from you gals in the DVF thread... ......


----------



## AEGIS

does anyone have the fehria jacket? i am really interested in it.


----------



## AEGIS

LexLV said:


> Hi ladies, I just wanted to share my awesome DVF sale score, all at AMAZING prices!
> 
> Loraine Dress $74 from BG
> Zarita Grapefruit $81 from BG
> Avani Lace Sweater $61 from BG
> Reagan Tank $33 from BG
> Mililani Dress $115 from Bloomies
> Melodi Dress $112 from Bloomies
> 
> I didn't expect to like everything but I love every single one!
> 
> View attachment 2270543






great prices!


----------



## Dukeprincess

I received the Bentley in black from Nordstrom and it's gorgeous! I can't post pics right now since my phone is being stupid and wouldn't take them. Sigh.


----------



## LABAG

AEGIS said:


> does anyone have the fehria jacket? i am really interested in it.



Yes I have the colorblock one and its a beauty ! Looks nice with jeans and dress. I'm a 12 in her jackets and it fits tts . There is another one -solid creme brûlée and its nice as well -got mine on sale -149.97 at NOrdstrom-I think the solid one is on sale too


----------



## AEGIS

LABAG said:


> Yes I have the colorblock one and its a beauty ! Looks nice with jeans and dress. I'm a 12 in her jackets and it fits tts . There is another one -solid creme brûlée and its nice as well -got mine on sale -149.97 at NOrdstrom-I think the solid one is on sale too





thanks so much! i wonder if it's still on sale. what do you wear underneath?

eta: oh i only see the solid ones at Nordstrom


----------



## LABAG

AEGIS said:


> thanks so much! i wonder if it's still on sale. what do you wear underneath?
> 
> eta: oh i only see the solid ones at Nordstrom



I wore a white long tank once and a tan one  another time- both looked fine.
I want to get a navy top cause it has navy sleeves-very versatile blazer,and can be so causal because of the open front! Maybe try nordstrom rack  for that one.


----------



## hrhsunshine

sammix3 said:


> Ok as promised here are some modeling pics of the zarita in gardenia and some close up pics.  I paired it with my nude CL Ron Rons and the Jimmy Choo candy clutch.
> 
> View attachment 2149289
> 
> View attachment 2149283
> 
> View attachment 2149292




Hey Sammi!
You look amazing in your gardenia Zarita. Would you describe it has a bright fuschia or a little more mellow color?  The photos I see online show it both ways.

Thanks!


----------



## sammix3

hrhsunshine said:


> Hey Sammi!
> You look amazing in your gardenia Zarita. Would you describe it has a bright fuschia or a little more mellow color?  The photos I see online show it both ways.
> 
> Thanks!



It's a pretty bright fuschia.  I don't think a lot of the online pictures do it justice.  I think the color IRL is a little bit brighter than my pics.


----------



## hrhsunshine

sammix3 said:


> It's a pretty bright fuschia.  I don't think a lot of the online pictures do it justice.  I think the color IRL is a little bit brighter than my pics.



That is very helpful. Thanks!


----------



## Kilanna

Hi Ladies

It's been a while and I am very excited as I have the following 2 dresses on order:
Black Zarita Lace Dress 
Glasmary dress in Dot rush light blue

Will post some modelling photos when they arrived


----------



## Dukeprincess

Wore the Brisa for work today!


----------



## rcy

think this is simple garden red, lk bennett shoes


----------



## LABAG

Dukeprincess and RCY -Gorgeous ladies!!

I see the Julian deep shore mist @ Nordstroms 145.98 if anyone is interested...........perfect for now and winter.


----------



## phiphi

Kilanna said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> It's been a while and I am very excited as I have the following 2 dresses on order:
> Black Zarita Lace Dress
> Glasmary dress in Dot rush light blue
> 
> Will post some modelling photos when they arrived



congrats! can't wait to see the pictures!



Dukeprincess said:


> Wore the Brisa for work today!
> View attachment 2301358



gorgeous! i love that you paired it with metallic pumps! you rock.



rcy said:


> think this is simple garden red, lk bennett shoes



so pretty! you look fab!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you *LABAG and phiphi!*

You look lovely *rcy!*


----------



## *MJ*

I love the Swirls print, so much fun to wear!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Ladies you look great with your dresses. I have a vintage wrap dress but it is just too short. But I love it too much to give it away or sell. At recommendations on how to wear it? Thanks!


----------



## Princess Pink

Harper Quinn said:


> Ladies you look great with your dresses. I have a vintage wrap dress but it is just too short. But I love it too much to give it away or sell. At recommendations on how to wear it? Thanks!




Oh that's a gorgeous design. Don't get rid of it. If it's too short, I would wear it with black leggings and flats, or heels and pants/jeans - I've just ordered the Gaby tunic and already plan to wear it that way as it will be too short for me as well. Or possibly if you want to be brave  (although looking at the design around the waist it may not be possible) to chop the skirt part off and make it into a blouse. But you would need an experienced tailor for that. Good luck!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*MJ* said:


> I love the Swirls print, so much fun to wear!
> View attachment 2302496



That print looks lovely on you.


----------



## Harper Quinn

Princess Pink said:


> Oh that's a gorgeous design. Don't get rid of it. If it's too short, I would wear it with black leggings and flats, or heels and pants/jeans - I've just ordered the Gaby tunic and already plan to wear it that way as it will be too short for me as well. Or possibly if you want to be brave  (although looking at the design around the waist it may not be possible) to chop the skirt part off and make it into a blouse. But you would need an experienced tailor for that. Good luck!



Thank you for the suggestions. I'll keep it  as a dress and wear with leggings.
Are the wrap dresses made very short? I am not exactly tall at 5'4 (164 cm) but a lot of the DVF dresses are very short on me!


----------



## *MJ*

Dukeprincess said:


> That print looks lovely on you.



Thank you Dukeprincess!!


----------



## rcy

thank you ladies.. 
I think everyone needs a great red dress!


----------



## Princess Pink

Harper Quinn said:


> Thank you for the suggestions. I'll keep it  as a dress and wear with leggings.
> Are the wrap dresses made very short? I am not exactly tall at 5'4 (164 cm) but a lot of the DVF dresses are very short on me!



I'm the same height as you and haven't experienced the length problem, my dresses are Justin, Julian & Kye wraps and on me are all knee length or just slightly above, definitely not 'short'......there have been a few different styles of wraps (not the styles I have) which have nearly purchased for the print then noticed from the description they are a shorter length - perhaps you have one of those? Also if you've purchased second-hand from ebay and the like, it may have been altered possibly? How annoying as I don't think the 'short' wrap looks nice at all....more like a kimono or robe!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Princess Pink said:


> I'm the same height as you and haven't experienced the length problem, my dresses are Justin, Julian & Kye wraps and on me are all knee length or just slightly above, definitely not 'short'......there have been a few different styles of wraps (not the styles I have) which have nearly purchased for the print then noticed from the description they are a shorter length - perhaps you have one of those? Also if you've purchased second-hand from ebay and the like, it may have been altered possibly? How annoying as I don't think the 'short' wrap looks nice at all....more like a kimono or robe!



My ruri and zarita dresses are fine. I tried on the reina but that was too short. I got this one from the DVF shop but did not pay too much attention to the length as I was too excited by the print! I wish the reina was longer though, I love the style!


----------



## baysidebeauty

I'm 5' 5" and I don't find the wraps short at all - in fact, the length is perfect for me, hit at the knee.  I should note my legs are short, though.   

But most of the other styles of DVF that I like are much too short, especially for work.  Which wouldn't be a big deal if there were enough material to take the hemline down, but usually there isn't.  No way are some DVF dresses appropriate for work because they are too short, no matter how she markets them as being work-appropriate    But once in a while something comes along that is ok in length and actually looks good on me, and like I said the wraps are the perfect length for me (Julian and Jeanne)


----------



## LABAG

Ditto bayside beauty-haven't heard from you -any new prices -sale or otherwise?


----------



## baysidebeauty

LABAG said:


> Ditto bayside beauty-haven't heard from you -any new prices -sale or otherwise?



Nope, haven't bought anything lately -  nothing appeals to me from last collection or upcoming other than the blue alligator print


----------



## LABAG

Sorry to hear that ,but you have so many beautiful pieces ! I got a couple of dresses,the leopard raspberry halo julian -love it and awaiting julian deep shore mist-it looked like two pieces ,different ,and worthy of a try-k haven't seen any new items that caught my eye either.


----------



## palmbeachpink

dessertpouch said:


> Thanks so much for the response. Do you find that yours bunches in the middle at all? It falls a bit shorter than I expected, but also gathers at the abdomen which is strange considering the weight of the material. Might be a sizing issue...



your PM is full! sorry to be OT but the 10% code is from a neiman marcus email and BG is honoring it! just call back and try another person!


----------



## phiphi

baysidebeauty said:


> I'm 5' 5" and I don't find the wraps short at all - in fact, the length is perfect for me, hit at the knee.  I should note my legs are short, though.
> 
> But most of the other styles of DVF that I like are much too short, especially for work.  Which wouldn't be a big deal if there were enough material to take the hemline down, but usually there isn't.  No way are some DVF dresses appropriate for work because they are too short, no matter how she markets them as being work-appropriate    But once in a while something comes along that is ok in length and actually looks good on me, and like I said the wraps are the perfect length for me (Julian and Jeanne)



yea, for example, the reina is quite short and like a mini on me and i'm 5'3. you have a great collection, though bayside! 



LABAG said:


> Sorry to hear that ,but you have so many beautiful pieces ! I got a couple of dresses,the leopard raspberry halo julian -love it and awaiting julian deep shore mist-it looked like two pieces ,different ,and worthy of a try-k haven't seen any new items that caught my eye either.



oh i can't wait to see pictures when you can post some!


----------



## daisy999

I love checking in this tread and seeing all the lovely dresses!

I was wondering if anyone has any experience with tailoring the silk jersey wrap dresses beyond simple hemming.  I have one of the original Jeanne style wrap dresses with French cuffs, but for some reason the upper arm area is cut really generously.  It's my normal DVF wrap size (I've always been super consistent with wrap dress sizing in both shorter and longer sleeves), and if anything, I'd always heard that the Jeannes tend to run smaller because of the tight full length sleeves.  For this dress though, I probably could go down a size, but it's an older dress so returning/exchanging it is no longer an option.  I'm wondering if it's possible to tailor the dress, but I'm worried that the silk jersey will be difficult to work with and it'll get ruin it.  Any insight would be appreciated!  Thanks!


----------



## Harper Quinn

baysidebeauty said:


> I'm 5' 5" and I don't find the wraps short at all - in fact, the length is perfect for me, hit at the knee.  I should note my legs are short, though.
> 
> But most of the other styles of DVF that I like are much too short, especially for work.  Which wouldn't be a big deal if there were enough material to take the hemline down, but usually there isn't.  No way are some DVF dresses appropriate for work because they are too short, no matter how she markets them as being work-appropriate    But once in a while something comes along that is ok in length and actually looks good on me, and like I said the wraps are the perfect length for me (Julian and Jeanne)



Agree they are often not at all suitable for work(well depend on type of work!) which is annoying as they are so beautiful! But thanks for giving me hope, I found the thread so helpful I eill hopefully find a suitable wrap!


----------



## Kilanna

My dresses have arrived but one is being held at the post office for custom costs. Will pick them up this Saturday and will post photos asap. 

What do you ladies think of this dress - Kirby Long Sleeve Silk Jersey Dress in cheetah splash maroon/ black

http://uk.dvf.com/kirby-long-sleeve...B&dwvar_D7749001S13_size=0#cgid=mh-weartowork


----------



## Dukeprincess

Just got this one from Outnet. Parker in tie-dye print.


----------



## baysidebeauty

Dukeprincess said:


> Just got this one from Outnet. Parker in tie-dye print.
> 
> View attachment 2312238



Fantastic on you!


----------



## Dukeprincess

baysidebeauty said:


> Fantastic on you!



Thank you so much!!


----------



## LABAG

Dukeprincess said:


> Just got this one from Outnet. Parker in tie-dye print.
> 
> View attachment 2312238


 
You look awesome in that dress-boy what I would do for a body like that! not meaning to disrespect-just calling it like it is


----------



## Dukeprincess

LABAG said:


> You look awesome in that dress-boy what I would do for a body like that! not meaning to disrespect-just calling it like it is



Aww, thank you so much!  You are far too kind!    The print is hiding the imperfections!


----------



## Kilanna

As promised







Love this dress and it makes me feel like a million dollars! 
Sorry for the arty photo but all the rest were awful 











This dress is very unforgiving as it clings everywhere but it's a keeper and I can dress it up for work


----------



## Dukeprincess

Kilanna said:


> As promised
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this dress and it makes me feel like a million dollars!
> Sorry for the arty photo but all the rest were awful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This dress is very unforgiving as it clings everywhere but it's a keeper and I can dress it up for work



Great choices! Love them all!


----------



## baysidebeauty

Kilanna said:


> As promised
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this dress and it makes me feel like a million dollars!
> Sorry for the arty photo but all the rest were awful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This dress is very unforgiving as it clings everywhere but it's a keeper and I can dress it up for work



That blue dress is stunning on you!!  :okay:


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Just got this one from Outnet. Parker in tie-dye print.
> 
> View attachment 2312238



You look hot in this dress Duke. I love the Parker it is so comfortable.


----------



## megt10

Kilanna said:


> As promised
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this dress and it makes me feel like a million dollars!
> Sorry for the arty photo but all the rest were awful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This dress is very unforgiving as it clings everywhere but it's a keeper and I can dress it up for work



You look amazing in both dresses.


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> You look hot in this dress Duke. I love the Parker it is so comfortable.



Thanks Meg! I plan to wear it on my birthday in 9 days!!!!


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Thanks Meg! I plan to wear it on my birthday in 9 days!!!!



You are gonna look fantastic. Happy Birthday a bit early!


----------



## dk2504

Do any of you ladies have the Isla sweater dress? Its on sale at Saks, but I am not sure about the fit. I dont have great luck with DVF sweater dresses. 

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...RTMENT<>ast_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=k3D.Ykk


----------



## kt92

Has anyone tried on the Eribec dress?  how does it fit?  in the photos online, it looks like it's pretty roomy and the belt cinches it all in...I wear a 12 in the wrap dress, and the Beth, but a 10 in lots of other styles with belts and styles that are straighter (and even an 8 sometimes)...so trying to see if I should get the 10 or the 12???  THANKS!


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> You are gonna look fantastic. Happy Birthday a bit early!



Thank you!  The big day is TOMORROW!


----------



## LABAG

Dukeprincess said:


> Thank you!  The big day is TOMORROW!



Happy birthday your going to look beautiful-and pretty sexy-have fun !!!


----------



## pbdb

Dukeprincess said:


> Thank you!  The big day is TOMORROW!



Happy Birthday!!!!!


----------



## pbdb

Dukeprincess said:


> Just got this one from Outnet. Parker in tie-dye print.
> 
> View attachment 2312238



Looks perfect on you. 

Got the same print in two styles: the Bentley and in the Reina looking one which I forgot the name of the style of.
On sale of course!


----------



## pbdb

I have a good tailor that works on all my dresses including the Reina dress which sometimes fit well but sometimes not so she fixes it according to my size. I just emphasize to her to respect the original cut and design of  the dress.

I don't like to look frumpy even if the cut is A-line  so I ask my tailor to trim it.



daisy999 said:


> I love checking in this tread and seeing all the lovely dresses!
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has any experience with tailoring the silk jersey wrap dresses beyond simple hemming.  I have one of the original Jeanne style wrap dresses with French cuffs, but for some reason the upper arm area is cut really generously.  It's my normal DVF wrap size (I've always been super consistent with wrap dress sizing in both shorter and longer sleeves), and if anything, I'd always heard that the Jeannes tend to run smaller because of the tight full length sleeves.  For this dress though, I probably could go down a size, but it's an older dress so returning/exchanging it is no longer an option.  I'm wondering if it's possible to tailor the dress, but I'm worried that the silk jersey will be difficult to work with and it'll get ruin it.  Any insight would be appreciated!  Thanks!


----------



## pbdb

I have the same black zarita!!
Am intrigued by the cut of the blue dots one......oh no......

Ooh, both look so FAB on you!!!




Kilanna said:


> As promised
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this dress and it makes me feel like a million dollars!
> Sorry for the arty photo but all the rest were awful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This dress is very unforgiving as it clings everywhere but it's a keeper and I can dress it up for work


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you for the birthday wishes!  I am back, a year older, but ready to see some new DVF pieces!!


----------



## baysidebeauty

Bloomies has $$ off + bonus points + 6% rebate through E*bates

I ordered the Julian in the blue alligator -- would prefer the Jeanne but I just love the color of this print, so I'll deal with it :

I received the Ollie - it's going back.  It's too snug, plus the teal tweed print is kind of blah on me, don't think it's worth the price paid even if I sized up, I think I'll be happier spending the money on the blue alligator Julian.  Well, I hope so anyway, I guess you never know until you see it in person


----------



## baysidebeauty

Oh no oh no oh no      my CC is going to burst into flames today

My favorite DVF cut in BLUE!


I already ordered before my size flies out of stock - because it will...


----------



## pbdb

I don't see the blue alligator.

Nope, found it!!
Stunning color!





baysidebeauty said:


> Bloomies has $$ off + bonus points + 6% rebate through E*bates
> 
> I ordered the Julian in the blue alligator -- would prefer the Jeanne but I just love the color of this print, so I'll deal with it :
> 
> I received the Ollie - it's going back.  It's too snug, plus the teal tweed print is kind of blah on me, don't think it's worth the price paid even if I sized up, I think I'll be happier spending the money on the blue alligator Julian.  Well, I hope so anyway, I guess you never know until you see it in person


----------



## baysidebeauty

Alligator Hot Blue

(man, that is one clunky purse with this dress  )


----------



## Kilanna

Hi ladies.

Just wanted to say thank you for the kind comments. Getting the same at work but not had chance to wear my Zarita out yet 

Just waiting until October when I can decide on my next purchase but thinking I should save for SS14


----------



## baysidebeauty

I am SOOOO disappointed in the blue Maizah .   :rain:

One of the reasons I adore the Maizahs I have (3 of them!) is the fabric - it is a stretchy twill, and is very forgiving, which is a good thing in my book, especially in a sheath.   So I ripped open the box from Nordies only to find that the fabric now is a stretch jersey - way too body-con, for me at least.  Stunning color but I look terrible in it -  it accentuates everything the twill graces over and hides, mainly my pooch.    

Why why WHY did the fabric have to change


----------



## Mellee

Hi ladies, was hoping to get opinions on the new version of the Zarita that has a scoopneck as opposed to the boatneck. Here's a link to the dress on the DVF website:

http://www.dvf.com/zarita-scoopneck-lace-dress/D7847973T13B.html

I finally tried on the Zarita and purchased it during the Bloomie's promotion, but realized later at home that I bought the scoopneck version! Now I'm undecided as to whether I should keep it or exchange it for the "classic" Zarita...


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Thank you for the birthday wishes!  I am back, a year older, but ready to see some new DVF pieces!!



 happy belated birthday Duke! Bring on the DVF!


----------



## baysidebeauty

I'm batting 0 for 3 -- the blue alligator print doesn't look good on me either, just doesn't flatter me   :rain:


----------



## Dukeprincess

baysidebeauty said:


> I'm batting 0 for 3 -- the blue alligator print doesn't look good on me either, just doesn't flatter me   :rain:


Oh no, I am so sorry *Bayside.*

Thanks *Meg!*  Photos of my DVF to come soon.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Not the best photo but wearing the Parker for my birthday celebration


----------



## kendal

How do you transition your wrap dresses into Fall / winter?  I was planning on layering a cardigan and adding these wedge boots.  The majority of my DVF are teal, raspberry, and orange because those are the colors that work with my skin tone, but i worry they may look too summery.  Do you think the addition of these gray suede boots would work?


----------



## Dukeprincess

kendal said:


> How do you transition your wrap dresses into Fall / winter?  I was planning on layering a cardigan and adding these wedge boots.  The majority of my DVF are teal, raspberry, and orange because those are the colors that work with my skin tone, but i worry they may look too summery.  Do you think the addition of these gray suede boots would work?



I think so depending on the tights that you pair with it.  I tend to retire the super bright colors for fall and bring out the darker, warmer colors for fall.  Though some classic prints I wear year around and just add tights and boots.


----------



## kendal

Dukeprincess said:


> I think so depending on the tights that you pair with it.  I tend to retire the super bright colors for fall and bring out the darker, warmer colors for fall.  Though some classic prints I wear year around and just add tights and boots.


Thanks!


----------



## baysidebeauty

Dukeprincess said:


> I think so depending on the tights that you pair with it.  I tend to retire the super bright colors for fall and bring out the darker, warmer colors for fall.  Though some classic prints I wear year around and just add tights and boots.




Me, too, although some wraps I don't like tights with, so I wear heavier-looking shoes, like a suede pump.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Friends and Family Sale!  FRIENDS30

October 4-8


----------



## Dukeprincess

Wearing the Bentley with Wolford fishnets, JCrew factory necklace and Rupert Sanderson heels.


----------



## baysidebeauty

Dukeprincess said:


> View attachment 2360718
> 
> 
> Wearing the Bentley with Wolford fishnets, JCrew factory necklace and Rupert Sanderson heels.



You look terrific!


----------



## Dukeprincess

baysidebeauty said:


> You look terrific!



Thank you *Bayside!*


----------



## phiphi

Dukeprincess said:


> View attachment 2360718
> 
> 
> Wearing the Bentley with Wolford fishnets, JCrew factory necklace and Rupert Sanderson heels.



love!


----------



## Dukeprincess

phiphi said:


> love!



Thanks love.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dukeprincess said:


> View attachment 2360718
> 
> 
> Wearing the Bentley with Wolford fishnets, JCrew factory necklace and Rupert Sanderson heels.



You are the most beautiful


----------



## Dukeprincess

DC-Cutie said:


> You are the most beautiful



  Thank you!  I miss you!


----------



## baysidebeauty

Snagged the banded Julian from Nordie's for $169   

Now, I just hope the print looks good - I typically don't wear white, it's just too stark on me, but I love black and white combo, so maybe it will work. 

Wish she would come up with more prints in the banded Julian - I love the 3/4 sleeves of the Julian but not really the neckline, this looks like it would be a perfect cross between a Julian and a Jeanne (minus the collar of the Jeanne).

And what's with all the Julians this season?  WHERE ARE THE JEANNE's!


----------



## Dukeprincess

baysidebeauty said:


> Snagged the banded Julian from Nordie's for $169
> 
> Now, I just hope the print looks good - I typically don't wear white, it's just too stark on me, but I love black and white combo, so maybe it will work.
> 
> Wish she would come up with more prints in the banded Julian - I love the 3/4 sleeves of the Julian but not really the neckline, this looks like it would be a perfect cross between a Julian and a Jeanne (minus the collar of the Jeanne).
> 
> And what's with all the Julians this season?  WHERE ARE THE JEANNE's!



I know!!! I prefer the collar on the Jeanne as well.


----------



## Koga

Dukeprincess said:


> View attachment 2360718
> 
> 
> Wearing the Bentley with Wolford fishnets, JCrew factory necklace and Rupert Sanderson heels.


Gorgeous! I your necklace too!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Koga said:


> Gorgeous! I your necklace too!!



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## LABAG

Hi ladies-nice to hear from you all. I love the entire ensemble on you Duke princess! 
I likeD the banded Julian Bayside also, black and white are my favs.....
I just ordered the python 2 Jeanne @ nordstroms , 60 % off. I like navy and pink combo am Im hoping it works. Its been a while ladies -Hope all is well.


----------



## Koga

LABAG said:


> Hi ladies-nice to hear from you all. I love the entire ensemble on you Duke princess!
> I likeD the banded Julian Bayside also, black and white are my favs.....
> I just ordered the python 2 Jeanne @ nordstroms , 60 % off. I like navy and pink combo am Im hoping it works. Its been a while ladies -Hope all is well.


I just bought the same dress, it looks even better IRL!!


----------



## LABAG

Koga said:


> I just bought the same dress, it looks even better IRL!!


 Thanks so much for the info-I cant wait. I love her wrap dresses.......


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> View attachment 2360718
> 
> 
> Wearing the Bentley with Wolford fishnets, JCrew factory necklace and Rupert Sanderson heels.



You look beautiful Duke!


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> You look beautiful Duke!



Thank you so much *meg!*


----------



## coconuttiger

Hi lovely ladies
Just a quick question. Hasthe picture on the authenticity tags changed from being diane's face to lips? Its been a loooonnngg time since I last bought a dvf!


----------



## baysidebeauty

Does anyone know - is there going to be an on-line sample sale this year?


----------



## Enigma78

Dresses £120
Tops blouses £50
Skirts £40
Leather clothing £150
Scarves £30
 Thats all I remember for now. 
Sizes 0-14 as well


----------



## baysidebeauty

Thanks for posting the info.


Anyone know about on-line sample sale?


----------



## Enigma78

30% off now at the London sample sale -Dresses now £84




Enigma78 said:


> View attachment 2389876
> 
> 
> Dresses £120
> Tops blouses £50
> Skirts £40
> Leather clothing £150
> Scarves £30
> Thats all I remember for now.
> Sizes 0-14 as well


----------



## brwneyedgrl

I picked up the Julian in pink square tips at the Nordstrom Half Yearly for $146. I'm a little on the fence about the pattern due to all the pink. While it is flattering and the price is right, I'm not sure if the pattern is worth keeping. Will I get sick of it sooner rather than later? Thoughts? Thanks

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-von-furstenberg-new-julian-2-silk-wrap-dress/3520160


----------



## baysidebeauty

Hey!  Where did everybody go?  I miss seeing the dresses!  Did you guys migrate to some other forum?  :rain:


----------



## megt10

baysidebeauty said:


> Hey!  Where did everybody go?  I miss seeing the dresses!  Did you guys migrate to some other forum?  :rain:



I am here, just not wearing any DVF at the moment. Always love seeing everyone's pics though.


----------



## baysidebeauty

megt10 said:


> I am here, just not wearing any DVF at the moment. Always love seeing everyone's pics though.



Glad you are still here.  You always look so great and put together in your outfits!  Have you moved on to a different designer obsession or just taking a pocketbook break     There's NOTHING that's interests me from the current DVF collection


----------



## megt10

baysidebeauty said:


> Glad you are still here.  You always look so great and put together in your outfits!  Have you moved on to a different designer obsession or just taking a pocketbook break     There's NOTHING that's interests me from the current DVF collection



I haven't even looked at the new collection. I have had a bunch of health problems this past year. I recently had 2 surgeries for kidney stone removal that have plagued me all year. I have gained weight from all the inactivity and starting menopause so I can barely get into my DVF right now. I am not buying any more until I feel better and get the almost 20 lbs that I have put on off.


----------



## baysidebeauty

megt10 said:


> I haven't even looked at the new collection. I have had a bunch of health problems this past year. I recently had 2 surgeries for kidney stone removal that have plagued me all year. I have gained weight from all the inactivity and starting menopause so I can barely get into my DVF right now. I am not buying any more until I feel better and get the almost 20 lbs that I have put on off.




I'm sorry to hear that.   Hope you are feeling better now


----------



## Englebert

Ladies, I hope you don't mind me asking a newbie question about sizing. I'm keen to purchase a couple of wraps - either in New Jeanne or New Julian (or Two), in the silk jersey fabric. I'm a true US2 with a 32C bust - I wear size 2 tops and size 0 bottoms. Would I need to size up to a 4 in these styles, or would a 2 be ok? Thank you!


----------



## Englebert

Also, does anyone know if this seller sells authentic items? http://www.ebay.com/usr/2013310

All of her pictures are taken from online shops so I'm wary...


----------



## megt10

baysidebeauty said:


> I'm sorry to hear that.   Hope you are feeling better now


Thank you Bayside.


Englebert said:


> Ladies, I hope you don't mind me asking a newbie question about sizing. I'm keen to purchase a couple of wraps - either in New Jeanne or New Julian (or Two), in the silk jersey fabric. I'm a true US2 with a 32C bust - I wear size 2 tops and size 0 bottoms. Would I need to size up to a 4 in these styles, or would a 2 be ok? Thank you!



I would go with a 4.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Anyone purchase any new DVF goodies?


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Anyone purchase any new DVF goodies?



Nope not recently. How about you?


----------



## baysidebeauty

Dukeprincess said:


> Anyone purchase any new DVF goodies?



Nope.  NOTHING in the current collection interests me.  In the least bit.  I'm wondering what Ms. Diane's been smokin' in her peace pipe because man her stuff is BUTT-UGLY lately


----------



## Dukeprincess

baysidebeauty said:


> Nope.  NOTHING in the current collection interests me.  In the least bit.  I'm wondering what Ms. Diane's been smokin' in her peace pipe because man her stuff is BUTT-UGLY lately



LOLOL.  I am not that in love with anything either.  I bought the T72 dress and hated it and returned it the very next day!


----------



## Little Marie A.

Does anyone own the 'On The Go Mini Leather Bag'? I'm considering purchasing it, but I'm yet to see it IRL and can't seem to find any reviews about it.


----------



## inspiredgem

Dukeprincess said:


> LOLOL.  I am not that in love with anything either.  I bought the T72 dress and hated it and returned it the very next day!



I was thinking of getting the T72 dress but glad now that I didn't.

Seeing all the DVF classics in the advertisements for the movie "American Hustle" is making me want more wrap dresses!  I so wish she would do a retro style with the larger collar and the cuff sleeves - I'd buy it in a heartbeat!


----------



## baysidebeauty

inspiredgem said:


> I was thinking of getting the T72 dress but glad now that I didn't.
> 
> Seeing all the DVF classics in the advertisements for the movie "American Hustle" is making me want more wrap dresses!  I so wish she would do a retro style with the larger collar and the cuff sleeves - I'd buy it in a heartbeat!



Yea I'm missing the Jeannes - lately pretty much all the wraps are the Julian or some newer styles that are more flared at the bottom, I hope she'll come out with some great prints in the Jeanne (collar, banded neckline, cuff sleeves) this spring.  

Sorry the T72 didn't work for you Duke -- what didn't you like about it?


----------



## sammix3

It's been a while since I visited this thread.  Hope everyone had a great Christmas!  I wore my bolo skirt on Christmas Eve


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> It's been a while since I visited this thread.  Hope everyone had a great Christmas!  I wore my bolo skirt on Christmas Eve
> View attachment 2443588
> 
> View attachment 2443589



You look fantastic Sammix!


----------



## Englebert

megt10 said:


> I would go with a 4.



Thanks *megt10*; I ended up trying on a few and found that the 2 and the 4 were both a good fit - went ahead and ordered two Jeannes, one in a 2 and the other, a 4


----------



## megt10

Englebert said:


> Thanks *megt10*; I ended up trying on a few and found that the 2 and the 4 were both a good fit - went ahead and ordered two Jeannes, one in a 2 and the other, a 4



I hope that you post pics! This thread could use some pics.


----------



## megt10

Ok ladies it has been a very long time, but tonight I am wearing the Cressida dress heading off to Shul for the 1st time in months. The dog is Misha and the newest member of our family. I am working on taking off the weight that I put on last year and having dropped a few lbs feel pretty good in this dress.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

megt10 said:


> Ok ladies it has been a very long time, but tonight I am wearing the Cressida dress heading off to Shul for the 1st time in months. The dog is Misha and the newest member of our family. I am working on taking off the weight that I put on last year and having dropped a few lbs feel pretty good in this dress.



Meg, I'm mainly a lurker here on this subforum,  but I just had to say I think you look great.


----------



## pr1nc355

*meg:* ITA that you look great.  I like the dress, but I'm seriously in love with the scarf!  Is it Hermes?  I'm always jealous of women who know how to tie scarves.

I already started a thread about the Warhol collection, but I'm just so happy to own my Warhol dress that I'll post pics on here, too, if that's OK.  I got the Amelia style:


----------



## Chloe_chick999

pr1nc355 said:


> *meg:* ITA that you look great.  I like the dress, but I'm seriously in love with the scarf!  Is it Hermes?  I'm always jealous of women who know how to tie scarves.
> 
> I already started a thread about the Warhol collection, but I'm just so happy to own my Warhol dress that I'll post pics on here, too, if that's OK.  I got the Amelia style:



Beautiful!


----------



## megt10

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Meg, I'm mainly a lurker here on this subforum,  but I just had to say I think you look great.


Aww thank you very much. That is very kind.


pr1nc355 said:


> *meg:* ITA that you look great.  I like the dress, but I'm seriously in love with the scarf!  Is it Hermes?  I'm always jealous of women who know how to tie scarves.
> 
> I already started a thread about the Warhol collection, but I'm just so happy to own my Warhol dress that I'll post pics on here, too, if that's OK.  I got the Amelia style:


Thank you. Yes it is a Hermes scarf. I have several now. This past year they have been my main obsession. I actual have a horrible time tying scarves. I am using a scarf ring here. 
I love your dress it is so pretty and looks great on you.


----------



## baysidebeauty

megt10 said:


> Ok ladies it has been a very long time, but tonight I am wearing the Cressida dress heading off to Shul for the 1st time in months. The dog is Misha and the newest member of our family. I am working on taking off the weight that I put on last year and having dropped a few lbs feel pretty good in this dress.



   You look fabulous!


----------



## baysidebeauty

pr1nc355 said:


> *meg:* ITA that you look great.  I like the dress, but I'm seriously in love with the scarf!  Is it Hermes?  I'm always jealous of women who know how to tie scarves.
> 
> I already started a thread about the Warhol collection, but I'm just so happy to own my Warhol dress that I'll post pics on here, too, if that's OK.  I got the Amelia style:




Beautiful!


----------



## megt10

baysidebeauty said:


> You look fabulous!



Aww, thank you Bayside. I appreciate your kind comment. This thread has gotten so slow that I felt it just needed to be revived


----------



## scndlslv

pr1nc355 said:


> *meg:* ITA that you look great.  I like the dress, but I'm seriously in love with the scarf!  Is it Hermes?  I'm always jealous of women who know how to tie scarves.
> 
> I already started a thread about the Warhol collection, but I'm just so happy to own my Warhol dress that I'll post pics on here, too, if that's OK.  I got the Amelia style:


I think I'm loving this collection just because I collect pop art. This dress is TOO cute on you!


----------



## pr1nc355

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Beautiful!





megt10 said:


> Aww thank you very much. That is very kind.
> 
> Thank you. Yes it is a Hermes scarf. I have several now. This past year they have been my main obsession. I actual have a horrible time tying scarves. I am using a scarf ring here.
> I love your dress it is so pretty and looks great on you.





baysidebeauty said:


> Beautiful!





scndlslv said:


> I think I'm loving this collection just because I collect pop art. This dress is TOO cute on you!


----------



## rock_girl

megt10 said:


> Ok ladies it has been a very long time, but tonight I am wearing the Cressida dress heading off to Shul for the 1st time in months. The dog is Misha and the newest member of our family. I am working on taking off the weight that I put on last year and having dropped a few lbs feel pretty good in this dress.




Welcome back Meg, it's good to see you posting again!  Hope you continue to feel better.




pr1nc355 said:


> *meg:* ITA that you look great.  I like the dress, but I'm seriously in love with the scarf!  Is it Hermes?  I'm always jealous of women who know how to tie scarves.
> 
> I already started a thread about the Warhol collection, but I'm just so happy to own my Warhol dress that I'll post pics on here, too, if that's OK.  I got the Amelia style.



You look great doll!!  I didn't know there was a Warhol collection...   How does the Amelia run size wise?


----------



## equestrian

I love the new "Year of the Horse" julian dress.  Any idea on how quickly/if these sell out?  I have to have it, but would love for it to go on sale...


----------



## baysidebeauty

equestrian said:


> I love the new "Year of the Horse" julian dress.  Any idea on how quickly/if these sell out?  I have to have it, but would love for it to go on sale...



It's really hard to tell.  A hot print will sell out quickly, yet other times the prints end up on clearance, they just don't sell.  My wrap size 14 usually sells out fast in the popular dresses.  The way I roll is if I really want something enough to warrant paying full price, I will pay full price because I know I will love it and wear it a lot.  The other advice I would give is know which e-tailers have the print you want and keep an eye out for coupon codes, sign up to get e-mails from the sites if you don't already.


----------



## pr1nc355

rock_girl said:


> Welcome back Meg, it's good to see you posting again!  Hope you continue to feel better.
> 
> You look great doll!!  I didn't know there was a Warhol collection...   How does the Amelia run size wise?



Hi, S!  Yes, I'm echoing my wishes to *meg* for continued good health.

Thanks!  I find the Amelia to be pretty much tts.  HTH.


----------



## rock_girl

Does anyone have the New Della in Check Weave Grey...?  How does the sizing run?  I'm 5'8" and wondering where the dress hits the leg (e.g. Mini, above the knee, etc...).  Thanks in advance!!


----------



## megt10

rock_girl said:


> Welcome back Meg, it's good to see you posting again!  Hope you continue to feel better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look great doll!!  I didn't know there was a Warhol collection...   How does the Amelia run size wise?





pr1nc355 said:


> Hi, S!  Yes, I'm echoing my wishes to *meg* for continued good health.
> 
> Thanks!  I find the Amelia to be pretty much tts.  HTH.



Thank you ladies. I feel much better.


----------



## baysidebeauty

Just saw American Hustle -- wow the wraps!


----------



## bobolo

megt10 said:


> Thank you ladies. I feel much better.


a warhol inspired collection would be awesome!!!


----------



## pr1nc355

equestrian said:


> I love the new "Year of the Horse" julian dress.  Any idea on how quickly/if these sell out?  I have to have it, but would love for it to go on sale...



I love this dress.  The color is a very nice red.  Online, the red is all sold out except size 0.  The black is sold out in size 0 and 10-14.  My SA at West Hollywood told me that the other boutiques have been selling out of this dress, and they're starting to get calls from people asking for it.  WeHo literally just got their shipment today, so they have about 2 of each size.  If your size sold out online, WeHo is your best bet at this point.  At this rate, I doubt any will go on sale.  They have only one size 4 left cuz I left with the other one  I think I was their first customer to buy this dress, but I think they'll go quickly from this point.

I just realized this is a horse print dress, and your tpf name is *equestrian!*


----------



## baysidebeauty

I just got the Fiona.  Love the cut of it, but the print is kind of blah on me, so I'm returning it.  I would definitely buy the Fiona if it comes out in a print I really like though, the fit is flattering on me


----------



## Tmft

I saw American Hustle last night, and I LOVED the wrap dresses on Amy Adams. Was it the Mary Jo or Utility wool wrap in red she was wearing in an early scene?


----------



## ncch

This thread has been so quiet lately!

What's the prettiest way to tie a dvf dress?  Its been a while since I've worn my wrap dresses and I remember i used to always think one side is too short to tie it into a normal bow.  think I've usually done a one loop bow with the normal fabric dress but I tried on a sweater wrap dress and it just doesn't look ok, looks very bulky to me, tied like that.  I also tried just tying it behind me and that looked ok.. Just curious how you ladies like to tie it.


----------



## rcy

wore a navy Julian and cork manolo bb's the other day. should have taken a picture for y'all!


----------



## Princess Pink

ncch said:


> This thread has been so quiet lately!
> 
> What's the prettiest way to tie a dvf dress?  Its been a while since I've worn my wrap dresses and I remember i used to always think one side is too short to tie it into a normal bow.  think I've usually done a one loop bow with the normal fabric dress but I tried on a sweater wrap dress and it just doesn't look ok, looks very bulky to me, tied like that.  I also tried just tying it behind me and that looked ok.. Just curious how you ladies like to tie it.



I think it depends on your shape what works - I tie mine to the side (my left) but move it a little towards the front, if I tie it on the side it's just a too bulky on the waist for my liking as I'm curvy. I think for someone who is more straight, on the side would be fine to give the illusion of curves as it's what these dresses fit best for IMO.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Hi everyone!  I'm not sure if this has been posted but we visited the DVF exhibit in LA


----------



## gottaluvmybags

How cool are these walls!!! And the floor!  So lovely &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## pinknyanko

gottaluvmybags said:


> Hi everyone!  I'm not sure if this has been posted but we visited the DVF exhibit in LA
> 
> View attachment 2567063
> View attachment 2567064
> View attachment 2567065
> View attachment 2567066
> View attachment 2567067
> View attachment 2567068




Cool! Which museum? And when does the exhibit close? I'm heading to la in June.


----------



## Cbig2

In need of advice/ help. I bought a Tan Harper connect last year. I have literally used it about 5 times (because it is so precious to me) but I literally went yo do it up and the clasp broke I'm so disappointed and don't know what to do?? I bought it a while ago and I'm sure they were discontinued any help will be greatly received. Many thanks


----------



## Cbig2

here is the damaged bad


----------



## Princess Pink

Cbig2 said:


> In need of advice/ help. I bought a Tan Harper connect last year. I have literally used it about 5 times (because it is so precious to me) but I literally went yo do it up and the clasp broke I'm so disappointed and don't know what to do?? I bought it a while ago and I'm sure they were discontinued any help will be greatly received. Many thanks



Contact a DVF Boutique or Customer Service from their website for advice.


----------



## Cbig2

I've emailed them just waiting for a reply. I'm so worried it won't be able to be fixed!


----------



## peppamint

Can you ladies help advise me on sizing? 

The last time I bought a dvf dress was like, six years ago and I returned it; can't remember the size. I'm looking at a dress on eBay and trying to figure out if it will fit--no chance to go to a store this week :/

I'm pear shaped and my hips are usually my biggest concern (ie the dress has to fit my hips as it is the biggest part of my body); I wear a size 27/28 in seven for all mankind jeans, 28 in citizens of humanity, and a 27 in adriano goldschmied jeans....

Would I be a size 4? 6? 8??

Thank you!


----------



## Princess Pink

peppamint said:


> Can you ladies help advise me on sizing?
> 
> The last time I bought a dvf dress was like, six years ago and I returned it; can't remember the size. I'm looking at a dress on eBay and trying to figure out if it will fit--no chance to go to a store this week :/
> 
> I'm pear shaped and my hips are usually my biggest concern (ie the dress has to fit my hips as it is the biggest part of my body); I wear a size 27/28 in seven for all mankind jeans, 28 in citizens of humanity, and a 27 in adriano goldschmied jeans....
> 
> Would I be a size 4? 6? 8??
> 
> Thank you!



Are you buying a wrap dress? If so, then they run reallllllllllllllllllly small......I'm a pear too with my hips being the biggest part - in the wraps I have to buy a 14, whereas is most other brands I'm an 8/10 max.

So for you & the sizing you've written, I suggest an 8. If this size turns out to be a little big, it doesn't really matter cause you can tighten it up with the belt. But if it's too small, you're stuck. Remember as well the skirt on the wrap style is fairly straight down, so especially having hips you need the extra fabric. The wrap doesn't look too good fitted. HTH.


----------



## Lolali

peppamint said:


> Can you ladies help advise me on sizing?
> 
> The last time I bought a dvf dress was like, six years ago and I returned it; can't remember the size. I'm looking at a dress on eBay and trying to figure out if it will fit--no chance to go to a store this week :/
> 
> I'm pear shaped and my hips are usually my biggest concern (ie the dress has to fit my hips as it is the biggest part of my body); I wear a size 27/28 in seven for all mankind jeans, 28 in citizens of humanity, and a 27 in adriano goldschmied jeans....
> 
> Would I be a size 4? 6? 8??
> 
> Thank you!




I wear 27 in most brands for jeans and usually go with 4 or 6 in Dvf wraps. I'm about 5'3 and 115 lbs.


----------



## peppamint

Princess Pink said:


> Are you buying a wrap dress? If so, then they run reallllllllllllllllllly small......I'm a pear too with my hips being the biggest part - in the wraps I have to buy a 14, whereas is most other brands I'm an 8/10 max.
> 
> 
> 
> So for you & the sizing you've written, I suggest an 8. If this size turns out to be a little big, it doesn't really matter cause you can tighten it up with the belt. But if it's too small, you're stuck. Remember as well the skirt on the wrap style is fairly straight down, so especially having hips you need the extra fabric. The wrap doesn't look too good fitted. HTH.




Thanks! That does help!

I'm not buying a wrap dress though, just a regular dress. Let me see if I can find the style name. So then I would be a 6?

Edit: found the dress. It's this exact one.


----------



## peppamint

Lolali said:


> I wear 27 in most brands for jeans and usually go with 4 or 6 in Dvf wraps. I'm about 5'3 and 115 lbs.




Thank you for the advice!


----------



## pinkrose398

I ordered my first DVF wrap dress earlier this week and it arrived today! Here it is on the matches website but I bought it for 80% off from Saks Off 5th (not available anymore): http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/179810

I usually wear a 4-6 in DVF and had to size up to an 8 for this one. I think even a 10 would be okay but 8 is perfect. It is a bit low and gapes a bit in the chest (I'm 34DD) but it's nothing a cami can't solve.

I love this so much and it would be perfect for work! My boyfriend says it looks a bit granny-like, but I just ignore him


----------



## Andie25

Ignore the boyfriend! I like the fit on you: it is very flattering.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Besides eBay, any suggestions on places that buy (not consign) DVF pieces?


----------



## samina

I've been eyeing up a few DVF dresses in the last few weeks, matches sent me a £100 off code but they didn't have my size in the dress I wanted. The only other one I liked was a runway design "Amelia" was mega expensive in the UK. Been stalking on here to find out where else I could buy them in the US on sale and sizing reviews on the wrap dress. I just bought 3 after seeing them in the sale! I got Amelia, Oblixie and a new Julian style wrap. Two blk/white and one in the colourful design.


----------



## samina

sammix3 said:


> I wore the reina in the orchid large swirl today along with my new Celine dune. DBF complimented on my reina


wow love this print and style on you Sammix


----------



## tatsu_k

http://ny.racked.com/archives/2014/05/16/breaking_the_dvf_sample_sale_is_returning_on_may_27.php

NYC ladies, there will be DVF sample sale starting May 27!!!


----------



## idyllicwaters

tatsu_k said:


> http://ny.racked.com/archives/2014/05/16/breaking_the_dvf_sample_sale_is_returning_on_may_27.php
> 
> NYC ladies, there will be DVF sample sale starting May 27!!!




Thanks for sharing! That sounds exciting! Has anyone been to a DVF ss before? How early should we try going?


----------



## tatsu_k

i've never been to one, but i've heard last year they had crazy deals as low as 50$, if you coming first day, be sure to be there early.


----------



## arlv8500

samina said:


> I've been eyeing up a few DVF dresses in the last few weeks, matches sent me a £100 off code but they didn't have my size in the dress I wanted. The only other one I liked was a runway design "Amelia" was mega expensive in the UK. Been stalking on here to find out where else I could buy them in the US on sale and sizing reviews on the wrap dress. I just bought 3 after seeing them in the sale! I got Amelia, Oblixie and a new Julian style wrap. Two blk/white and one in the colourful design.



Hiya Samina,

I'm in the same situation as you, so where do you go to get them? How does duty and taxes work if you are getting them shipped from the US?


----------



## samina

arlv8500 said:


> Hiya Samina,
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in the same situation as you, so where do you go to get them? How does duty and taxes work if you are getting them shipped from the US?




Hi Arlv - I ordered from neiman Marcus - 40% sale off right now (free international shipping) that saves on some of the cost. Duties/taxes are included in the final price. Even with all that it's still cheaper then full price over here (uk) plus our sales haven't started booo.
I've also tried nordstrom (more sizes on here) no free international delivery thou  however taxes n duties included both ship via borderfree. So no unexpected tax/vat/delivery charges. Shopbop also do this but they have free delivery but prices are higher.


----------



## arlv8500

samina said:


> Hi Arlv - I ordered from neiman Marcus - 40% sale off right now (free international shipping) that saves on some of the cost. Duties/taxes are included in the final price. Even with all that it's still cheaper then full price over here (uk) plus our sales haven't started booo.
> I've also tried nordstrom (more sizes on here) no free international delivery thou  however taxes n duties included both ship via borderfree. So no unexpected tax/vat/delivery charges. Shopbop also do this but they have free delivery but prices are higher.



Awesome! Thanks for the tips!


----------



## samina

arlv8500 said:


> Awesome! Thanks for the tips!




You are welcome! 
My early bday present arrived Rose gold bow bracelet and the DVF Oblixe wrap dress - I didn't think dhl delivered on a bank holiday.. Size us 8 was a good fit and length was on my knees.


----------



## arlv8500

samina said:


> You are welcome!
> My early bday present arrived Rose gold bow bracelet and the DVF Oblixe wrap dress - I didn't think dhl delivered on a bank holiday.. Size us 8 was a good fit and length was on my knees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2630507
> 
> View attachment 2630509
> 
> View attachment 2630510


Oh! That's a pretty one! And yah! I'm waiting for my delivery from the US, but no luck. DHL didn't end up delivering.


----------



## samina

arlv8500 said:


> Oh! That's a pretty one! And yah! I'm waiting for my delivery from the US, but no luck. DHL didn't end up delivering.




&#127799;Thanks!! What did you order and where from in the US? Did you get a tracking number - you can set up alerts to say when it will arrive - hopefully in the morning??


----------



## arlv8500

samina said:


> &#127799;Thanks!! What did you order and where from in the US? Did you get a tracking number - you can set up alerts to say when it will arrive - hopefully in the morning??



Yahhh I did get a tracking number. I got the Just Cavalli Morris print cap dress from shopbop. I love prints, hence my love for DVF.


----------



## deltalady

Does her silk jersey stretch?


----------



## Princess Pink

deltalady said:


> Does her silk jersey stretch?



My experience is no, it gives a little with wear but after drycleaning, back to normal.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Anyone going to the NYC sample sale?


----------



## idyllicwaters

DC-Cutie said:


> Anyone going to the NYC sample sale?




I'm on line for it right now haha.


----------



## deltalady

idyllicwaters said:


> I'm on line for it right now haha.



Can you post the link? Or did you mean in line for it?


----------



## idyllicwaters

deltalady said:


> Can you post the link? Or did you mean in line for it?




Sorry. I meant literally on the line for it. It was okay. Little to no wrap dresses which was extremely disappointing.


----------



## idyllicwaters

Just to add- they will apparently be restocking all week so maybe everyone else wanting to go will get much luckier than me.


----------



## madeofdreams

deltalady said:


> Does her silk jersey stretch?



No. It doesn't loosen over time either so get the right size


----------



## samina

Amelia dress is being dispatched...! Playing the waiting game


----------



## Girlstar28

I got my first DvF wrap dress last month and have found on windy days it's kind of annoying to hold down the skirt because sometimes the wind catches it and I'm scared I'll be flashing.  Does anyone have tips how to handle this dress with weather challenges?


----------



## samina

Add a popper button??


----------



## Princess Pink

Girlstar28 said:


> I got my first DvF wrap dress last month and have found on windy days it's kind of annoying to hold down the skirt because sometimes the wind catches it and I'm scared I'll be flashing.  Does anyone have tips how to handle this dress with weather challenges?



I add a tiny little safety pin from the underneath to stop it opening up, also always wear a slip underneath (as the fabric is so light anyway) so even if it did open, nothing much to see!


----------



## samina

Amelia dress arrived today ! One more delivery to go n I'll post them all together.. Hopefully some uk sales will start soon


----------



## Girlstar28

Thank you both.  I think I'll wear my slip under so I don't put holes from pins


----------



## tatsu_k

went to NYC Sample Sale today, tons of stock and the price cut, i got the purple lace Wanda dress and a clutch for 100$ altogether!


----------



## goodbrand

At Tokyo Narita Airport  : DVF "Amelia" cotton wrap dress


----------



## goodbrand

Another picture the same DVF "Amelia" wrap dress @ Marriott Garden (Tokyo Marriott hotel), I'm 5'1" so its hem line just falls above my knees 1"1/2.


----------



## samina

goodbrand said:


> Another picture the same DVF "Amelia" wrap dress @ Marriott Garden (Tokyo Marriott hotel), I'm 5'1" so its hem line just falls above my knees 1"1/2.




Looks great on you!! I'm 5'2 and love the length! Do u recommend any of the other styles?


----------



## goodbrand

samina said:


> Looks great on you!! I'm 5'2 and love the length! Do u recommend any of the other styles?



Thanks, at this season I bought only "Amelia" dress and "Lorelei 2" in black and white for my vacation in Japan last April/May, as in pictures (versatile dress up or casual, stuck in or out...)


----------



## megt10

goodbrand said:


> Another picture the same DVF "Amelia" wrap dress @ Marriott Garden (Tokyo Marriott hotel), I'm 5'1" so its hem line just falls above my knees 1"1/2.



I love the dress on you. You look gorgeous.


----------



## creighbaby

Princess Pink said:


> I add a tiny little safety pin from the underneath to stop it opening up, also always wear a slip underneath (as the fabric is so light anyway) so even if it did open, nothing much to see!




I always wear a slip under dvf wraps and any dress that could compromise my modesty.


----------



## goodbrand

megt10 said:


> I love the dress on you. You look gorgeous.



Thanks


----------



## nanirina

LexLV said:


> Hi ladies, I just wanted to share my awesome DVF sale score, all at AMAZING prices!
> 
> Loraine Dress $74 from BG
> Zarita Grapefruit $81 from BG
> Avani Lace Sweater $61 from BG
> Reagan Tank $33 from BG
> Mililani Dress $115 from Bloomies
> Melodi Dress $112 from Bloomies
> 
> I didn't expect to like everything but I love every single one!
> 
> View attachment 2270543


Beautiful score! BTW, what is BG? 

Edit. ah i guess it's bergdorf


----------



## nanirina

sammix3 said:


> Haven't posted my outfits in a while... Here's the Koto in deep plum that I score on sale!  More goodies are on their way
> 
> View attachment 2226351



I am just browsing some old posts and I really like your dress shirt! Where is that from?


----------



## sammix3

nanirina said:


> I am just browsing some old posts and I really like your dress shirt! Where is that from?



Thanks Hun.  It's BCBG


----------



## sammix3

samina said:


> wow love this print and style on you Sammix



Thank you!


----------



## samina

So my final DVF dress arrived hmmm not so sure I love the print it's a zebra style wrap dress with collar.


----------



## rcy

this thread has been so quiet! think this is the naoki?


----------



## megt10

rcy said:


> this thread has been so quiet! think this is the naoki?



Looks beautiful on you, love the shoes with it. I have taken a DVF hiatus this past year. I gained some weight after my surgeries and very few of my pieces fit. I doubt I will get back into my 2 and 4 dresses so time to sell them and buy 6's and 8's.


----------



## BougieBoo

Anyone getting anything from the private sale? Ordered a Reina in sandscape and the Polly in Orchid Stripe. E B ates has a free ship code as well. I haven't purchased much dvf lately. These are my first two since I ordered the new Jeanne's in spiral fern green and coral. 

Love seeing all the pics!


----------



## BougieBoo

rcy said:


> this thread has been so quiet! think this is the naoki?




Love the dress and the shoes, too!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Hello everyone!  I have changed jobs and am rarely on TPF anymore.  I haven't bought any DVF lately, but might pick up something from the Private sale.

You look great *rcy!*


----------



## papertiger

rcy said:


> this thread has been so quiet! think this is the naoki?



This suits you so well, it and the shoes make the most of your amazing legs 

I haven't bought since the Jan Winter sale (although I went in for a Warhol print dress, I didn't like the black and white on me) and bought a kinder dress and a consolation DVF Warhol silk scarf


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Hello everyone!  I have changed jobs and am rarely on TPF anymore.  I haven't bought any DVF lately, but might pick up something from the Private sale.
> 
> You look great *rcy!*



Good lord Duke I thought you died or something, lol. So glad to see you. I hope that your new job is going well.


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> Good lord Duke I thought you died or something, lol. So glad to see you. I hope that your new job is going well.



  Nope, I am still alive, I am just always running around so I rarely have time to post anymore.  I promise to pop in more, I do miss my lovely DVF ladies!


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Nope, I am still alive, I am just always running around so I rarely have time to post anymore.  I promise to pop in more, I do miss my lovely DVF ladies!



I know the feeling though it is good to see you. I may wear DVF tomorrow and if I do it will be my first post here in a very long time.


----------



## samina

rcy said:


> this thread has been so quiet! think this is the naoki?




Wow looks amazing on u!!


----------



## samina

megt10 said:


> I know the feeling though it is good to see you. I may wear DVF tomorrow and if I do it will be my first post here in a very long time.




Meg - looking forward to your post !!


----------



## rcy

thank you ladies! you guys inspire me, happy to see you posting again - please post pics!


edited to add - sorry, I don't know how to quote everyone!


----------



## megt10

samina said:


> Meg - looking forward to your post !!



Well here you go. I am in the process of trying to get back in shape after this past year with 3 surgeries. This is the Pippa dress and I really like it a lot. I feel like it is more flattering in person than it shows on pics. I wore it to a Bar Mitzvah today added a sweater and then my cropped moto jacket as it was freezing in there but hot outside.


----------



## samina

Wow you look amazing love the blue Valentino rock studs too!!


----------



## baysidebeauty

You look fantastic Meg!  

I haven't bought any DVF in quite a while - nothing appeals to me the last few collections, not even at 50% off


----------



## megt10

samina said:


> Wow you look amazing love the blue Valentino rock studs too!!


Thank you Samina, you are very kind.


baysidebeauty said:


> You look fantastic Meg!
> 
> I haven't bought any DVF in quite a while - nothing appeals to me the last few collections, not even at 50% off



Thanks Bayside. I am in the process of trying to get back in shape. I haven't purchased much DVF lately as most of the styles just aren't that flattering on me at the moment. I am going to be selling a large portion of my smaller DVF collection too. After menopause and everything else I doubt I am going to fit into her size 2 and 4 dresses any time soon.


----------



## baysidebeauty

Back in shape!?!  I think you look GREAT!    Although I know it's not where you want to be and it's relative.  

Are you going to sell on Ebay or consignment shop?  I've sold some DVF on Ebay, sometimes it's easy, other times it's a pain with non-payers and other stuff.  It's worth a try, though.


----------



## baysidebeauty

rcy said:


> this thread has been so quiet! think this is the naoki?



Love it on you!


----------



## baysidebeauty

goodbrand said:


> Another picture the same DVF "Amelia" wrap dress @ Marriott Garden (Tokyo Marriott hotel), I'm 5'1" so its hem line just falls above my knees 1"1/2.



This is terrific on you!


----------



## megt10

baysidebeauty said:


> Back in shape!?!  I think you look GREAT!    Although I know it's not where you want to be and it's relative.
> 
> Are you going to sell on Ebay or consignment shop?  I've sold some DVF on Ebay, sometimes it's easy, other times it's a pain with non-payers and other stuff.  It's worth a try, though.



Thank you, I know it is all relative. I just started selling on eBay so I will do that. I have way too much stuff in my closet and it is time to make some room. It has been a lot of work to be sure. Especially trying to answer all the questions. So far I only have 1 buyer that has yet to pay. She asked for a few days to transfer money to her pp account since her cc wouldn't go through for the amount she needed to pay. Me being nice am giving her 4 days. I do have a back up buyer who really wants the bag so I am not too concerned.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Please refresh my memory, what's the name of this dress?


----------



## idyllicwaters

Ladies, I wanted to get everyone's' opinion. In my haste to get at least ONE wrap dress during the DVF sample sale in NYC I ended up purchasing one in size 8. I'm normally a size 4 in wrap dresses! I think it may look okay but it IS a bit large in some areas. Here are some pictures. The leopard print is the size 8 and the other is my size 4. 





Has anyone ever gone up 2 sizes? Is it still okay?


----------



## megt10

idyllicwaters said:


> Ladies, I wanted to get everyone's' opinion. In my haste to get at least ONE wrap dress during the DVF sample sale in NYC I ended up purchasing one in size 8. I'm normally a size 4 in wrap dresses! I think it may look okay but it IS a bit large in some areas. Here are some pictures. The leopard print is the size 8 and the other is my size 4.
> 
> View attachment 2657940
> View attachment 2657941
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever gone up 2 sizes? Is it still okay?



I think the size 8 is a little big for you the 4 looks like a perfect fit.


----------



## rock_girl

Hello ladies!  It's been a while since I posted in this thread, but it's nice to see you as stylish and lovely as ever!

I was wondering if anybody has the Kawena jumpsuit.  I missed out on the blue last year, but I was able to snag the purple on sale this year.    The problem is now that I have it home, and have tried it on, I don't know if it's flattering on me.    I was hoping you all would give me your opinions!

I am concerned about the length (I am 5'8") as you can't roll the silk to cuff the legs.  I am also concerned about the volume at the midsection and how to belt it correctly.  I don't know if the skinny tie belt it came with is enough on my frame, so I tried it with a wide belt as an alternative. 

What do you think...yay or nay?  Feel free to be honest, I have thick skin and would rather return it than keep an unflattering garment.   Thanks!!


----------



## megt10

rock_girl said:


> Hello ladies!  It's been a while since I posted in this thread, but it's nice to see you as stylish and lovely as ever!
> 
> I was wondering if anybody has the Kawena jumpsuit.  I missed out on the blue last year, but I was able to snag the purple on sale this year.    The problem is now that I have it home, and have tried it on, I don't know if it's flattering on me.    I was hoping you all would give me your opinions!
> 
> I am concerned about the length (I am 5'8") as you can't roll the silk to cuff the legs.  I am also concerned about the volume at the midsection and how to belt it correctly.  I don't know if the skinny tie belt it came with is enough on my frame, so I tried it with a wide belt as an alternative.
> 
> What do you think...yay or nay?  Feel free to be honest, I have thick skin and would rather return it than keep an unflattering garment.   Thanks!!
> View attachment 2659328
> View attachment 2659329
> View attachment 2659330
> 
> View attachment 2659319
> View attachment 2659320



I really like it on you RG. I like it better with the skinny belt too. I think a wide one would be fine, but this one looks too wide for the jumpsuit. What is wrong with the length? It appears to be a good length from the photos. You could always have it hemmed if you want it shorter.


----------



## baysidebeauty

rock_girl said:


> Hello ladies!  It's been a while since I posted in this thread, but it's nice to see you as stylish and lovely as ever!
> 
> I was wondering if anybody has the Kawena jumpsuit.  I missed out on the blue last year, but I was able to snag the purple on sale this year.    The problem is now that I have it home, and have tried it on, I don't know if it's flattering on me.    I was hoping you all would give me your opinions!
> 
> I am concerned about the length (I am 5'8") as you can't roll the silk to cuff the legs.  I am also concerned about the volume at the midsection and how to belt it correctly.  I don't know if the skinny tie belt it came with is enough on my frame, so I tried it with a wide belt as an alternative.
> 
> What do you think...yay or nay?  Feel free to be honest, I have thick skin and would rather return it than keep an unflattering garment.   Thanks!!
> View attachment 2659328
> View attachment 2659329
> View attachment 2659330
> 
> View attachment 2659319
> View attachment 2659320


Nay.  It looks good from the side but from the front and rear views isn't doing anything to flatter your figure.


----------



## samina

Think a different belt might be better?
Wide one is a bit too much, the thin one looks too matchy matchy


----------



## gail13

idyllicwaters said:


> Ladies, I wanted to get everyone's' opinion. In my haste to get at least ONE wrap dress during the DVF sample sale in NYC I ended up purchasing one in size 8. I'm normally a size 4 in wrap dresses! I think it may look okay but it IS a bit large in some areas. Here are some pictures. The leopard print is the size 8 and the other is my size 4.
> 
> View attachment 2657940
> View attachment 2657941
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever gone up 2 sizes? Is it still okay?



It looks a little too large in the waist.  It would fit me perfectly I think! 
Just teasing.  It's a little too big but it's fine.


----------



## gail13

rock_girl said:


> Hello ladies!  It's been a while since I posted in this thread, but it's nice to see you as stylish and lovely as ever!
> 
> I was wondering if anybody has the Kawena jumpsuit.  I missed out on the blue last year, but I was able to snag the purple on sale this year.    The problem is now that I have it home, and have tried it on, I don't know if it's flattering on me.    I was hoping you all would give me your opinions!
> 
> I am concerned about the length (I am 5'8") as you can't roll the silk to cuff the legs.  I am also concerned about the volume at the midsection and how to belt it correctly.  I don't know if the skinny tie belt it came with is enough on my frame, so I tried it with a wide belt as an alternative.
> 
> What do you think...yay or nay?  Feel free to be honest, I have thick skin and would rather return it than keep an unflattering garment.   Thanks!!
> View attachment 2659328
> View attachment 2659329
> View attachment 2659330
> 
> View attachment 2659319
> View attachment 2659320



I love this jumpsuit and the color is really nice.  I do think it would look chic if it were rolled up on the leg once or twice.  It should look really cute that way.  

Regarding the belt- the wide one is causing issues with bunching.   Do you have a chain belt to try, or else stay with the narrow fabric one that came with it.

What other accessories are you pairing with this?


----------



## SouthernLV

rock_girl said:


> Hello ladies!  It's been a while since I posted in this thread, but it's nice to see you as stylish and lovely as ever!
> 
> I was wondering if anybody has the Kawena jumpsuit.  I missed out on the blue last year, but I was able to snag the purple on sale this year.    The problem is now that I have it home, and have tried it on, I don't know if it's flattering on me.    I was hoping you all would give me your opinions!
> 
> I am concerned about the length (I am 5'8") as you can't roll the silk to cuff the legs.  I am also concerned about the volume at the midsection and how to belt it correctly.  I don't know if the skinny tie belt it came with is enough on my frame, so I tried it with a wide belt as an alternative.
> 
> What do you think...yay or nay?  Feel free to be honest, I have thick skin and would rather return it than keep an unflattering garment.   Thanks!!
> View attachment 2659328
> View attachment 2659329
> View attachment 2659330
> 
> View attachment 2659319
> View attachment 2659320




This would go better with sandals (heeled or flat) than pumps


----------



## gail13

Rockstuds would look amazing with it!


----------



## rock_girl

megt10 said:


> I really like it on you RG. I like it better with the skinny belt too. I think a wide one would be fine, but this one looks too wide for the jumpsuit. What is wrong with the length? It appears to be a good length from the photos. You could always have it hemmed if you want it shorter.



Thanks Meg!  In all the stock photos, it appears the hem hits just above the ankle.  The length, as is, works for me but I had it in my head that it changed the look of the jumpsuit.  On a side note, I hope your knee is doing well!!  You look amazing in your last outfit post... blue DVF w/ blue RS!! 



baysidebeauty said:


> Nay.  It looks good from the side but from the front and rear views isn't doing anything to flatter your figure.



Thanks Bayside!  My bum is fairly round, so it was a surprise to see how flat the jumpsuit makes it look.  DH wasn't impressed...  



samina said:


> Think a different belt might be better?
> Wide one is a bit too much, the thin one looks too matchy matchy



Thanks Samina!  The gray belt is 3" wide and the matching tie belt is 1.75" wide.  I think I'll look for a belt that is 1.75-2.0" wide in black patent, a tonal purple, or a metallic leather.



gail13 said:


> I love this jumpsuit and the color is really nice.  I do think it would look chic if it were rolled up on the leg once or twice.  It should look really cute that way.
> 
> Regarding the belt- the wide one is causing issues with bunching.   Do you have a chain belt to try, or else stay with the narrow fabric one that came with it.
> 
> What other accessories are you pairing with this?



Thanks Gail!  I don't have a chain belt, but could probably use one in my wardrobe.  If you had a particular one in mind, I am open to suggestions.    If it matters, the fabric tie belt is 1.75" wide. 

As far as accessories go, I was thinking strappy sandals heeled or flat (I think the pumps in the photo are too bulky) and depending on the belt, either a statement necklace or a stack of bracelets.  I was thinking this chainmaille bib from Bauble Bar would be cool! 



gail13 said:


> Rockstuds would look amazing with it!



I agree!  I just bought my first pair of RS, nude patent kitten heels.   I'll have to try it on with them and a different belt.



SouthernLV said:


> This would go better with sandals (heeled or flat) than pumps



Thanks SouthernLV!  I agree, and will probably have the jumpsuit hemmed so it hits above my ankle bone.  I've got a couple of strappy sandal options in my closet already (GZ Alien, Jimmy Choo Vamp, CL Summerissima and YSL Tributes).  I really like the look of this seasons strappy sandals with the 1-2" ankle cuff.  Do you think the ankle cuff would be too much?


----------



## gail13

rock_girl said:


> Thanks Meg!  In all the stock photos, it appears the hem hits just above the ankle.  The length, as is, works for me but I had it in my head that it changed the look of the jumpsuit.  On a side note, I hope your knee is doing well!!  You look amazing in your last outfit post... blue DVF w/ blue RS!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Bayside!  My bum is fairly round, so it was a surprise to see how flat the jumpsuit makes it look.  DH wasn't impressed...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Samina!  The gray belt is 3" wide and the matching tie belt is 1.75" wide.  I think I'll look for a belt that is 1.75-2.0" wide in black patent, a tonal purple, or a metallic leather.
> 
> I love that necklace. If you do that, I would wear the fabric belt might be too much metal goin' on.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Gail!  I don't have a chain belt, but could probably use one in my wardrobe.  If you had a particular one in mind, I am open to suggestions.    If it matters, the fabric tie belt is 1.75" wide.
> 
> As far as accessories go, I was thinking strappy sandals heeled or flat (I think the pumps in the photo are too bulky) and depending on the belt, either a statement necklace or a stack of bracelets.  I was thinking this chainmaille bib from Bauble Bar would be cool!
> 
> 
> 
> I agree!  I just bought my first pair of RS, nude patent kitten heels.   I'll have to try it on with them and a different belt.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks SouthernLV!  I agree, and will probably have the jumpsuit hemmed so it hits above my ankle bone.  I've got a couple of strappy sandal options in my closet already (GZ Alien, Jimmy Choo Vamp, CL Summerissima and YSL Tributes).  I really like the look of this seasons strappy sandals with the 1-2" ankle cuff.  Do you think the ankle cuff would be too much?




I love that necklace.  If you choose that, just go with the fabric belt or you'll have too much metal goin' on.


----------



## megt10

rock_girl said:


> Thanks Meg!  In all the stock photos, it appears the hem hits just above the ankle.  The length, as is, works for me but I had it in my head that it changed the look of the jumpsuit.  On a side note, I hope your knee is doing well!!  You look amazing in your last outfit post... blue DVF w/ blue RS!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Bayside!  My bum is fairly round, so it was a surprise to see how flat the jumpsuit makes it look.  DH wasn't impressed...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Samina!  The gray belt is 3" wide and the matching tie belt is 1.75" wide.  I think I'll look for a belt that is 1.75-2.0" wide in black patent, a tonal purple, or a metallic leather.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Gail!  I don't have a chain belt, but could probably use one in my wardrobe.  If you had a particular one in mind, I am open to suggestions.    If it matters, the fabric tie belt is 1.75" wide.
> 
> As far as accessories go, I was thinking strappy sandals heeled or flat (I think the pumps in the photo are too bulky) and depending on the belt, either a statement necklace or a stack of bracelets.  I was thinking this chainmaille bib from Bauble Bar would be cool!
> 
> 
> 
> I agree!  I just bought my first pair of RS, nude patent kitten heels.   I'll have to try it on with them and a different belt.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks SouthernLV!  I agree, and will probably have the jumpsuit hemmed so it hits above my ankle bone.  I've got a couple of strappy sandal options in my closet already (GZ Alien, Jimmy Choo Vamp, CL Summerissima and YSL Tributes).  I really like the look of this seasons strappy sandals with the 1-2" ankle cuff.  Do you think the ankle cuff would be too much?



Thank you RG. My knee is pretty much back to normal. I had 3 surgeries in the last 6 months none for my knee, but I am now finally better and trying to get back in shape and lose the weight that I put on or at least most of it. 

As far as metal belts go I have several Brighton ones and they are really cute, not very expensive and last a long time. I almost always get compliments on them too. Regardless of what you decide on the jumpsuit you look great.


----------



## Dukeprincess

DC-Cutie said:


> Please refresh my memory, what's the name of this dress?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2655899



Orioti, I believe.  I have this dress, but lost the removable straps.  Oops.  However, it looks way better strapless.

Caprice on Ladies of London had it on in last week's episode.


----------



## nanirina

idyllicwaters said:


> Ladies, I wanted to get everyone's' opinion. In my haste to get at least ONE wrap dress during the DVF sample sale in NYC I ended up purchasing one in size 8. I'm normally a size 4 in wrap dresses! I think it may look okay but it IS a bit large in some areas. Here are some pictures. The leopard print is the size 8 and the other is my size 4.
> 
> View attachment 2657940
> View attachment 2657941
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever gone up 2 sizes? Is it still okay?



I thnk it looks fine. Couldn't even tell they were different sizes. I feel that the wrap dresse sizes are slightly different between one another. I can fit in between size 6 to size 10 depending on which wrap dress it is.


----------



## Princess Pink

A small rant 

Why does DVF advertise (sale) items on their website, then you make your order, receive confirmation and then a few days later an email is sent saying the item is out of stock! Ok so they offer a discount on your next full price purchase, but I can't afford to make full price DVF purchases so it's pointless 'compensation'. I purchased basically as soon as the email regarding the sale was received so can't believe the items were already 'sold'.

This has happened to me three times now. I shop on-line mostly and no other retailer ever does this; the stock is obviously not updated!

So frustrating!!!


----------



## bakeacookie

Hi all!

So I got this wrap during the clear the rack sales at Nordstrom Rack, and I'm wondering what color(s) of cami or slip dresses I can wear with this wrap dress to prevent flashing anyone? I have a bigger bust so I just want to take precaution. I know some have mentioned snap buttons, which I'll definitely have put in for more precaution. 

TIA!


----------



## Princess Pink

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 2678595
> 
> 
> Hi all!
> 
> So I got this wrap during the clear the rack sales at Nordstrom Rack, and I'm wondering what color(s) of cami or slip dresses I can wear with this wrap dress to prevent flashing anyone? I have a bigger bust so I just want to take precaution. I know some have mentioned snap buttons, which I'll definitely have put in for more precaution.
> 
> TIA!



Navy it should be. I believe the 'rules' are a cami should be the same colour as the main colour of the dress.


----------



## bakeacookie

Princess Pink said:


> Navy it should be. I believe the 'rules' are a cami should be the same colour as the main colour of the dress.



Thank you! I'll get a navy slip/cami.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

bakeacookie said:


> Thank you! I'll get a navy slip/cami.



I often wear a nice sport bra type top if you don't want the extra fabric of a camisole


----------



## bakeacookie

Chloe_chick999 said:


> I often wear a nice sport bra type top if you don't want the extra fabric of a camisole



Ooh great idea! Those come in tons of colors too, I'd be able to find the right shade of blue.


----------



## Princess Pink

Code:
	






bakeacookie said:


> Ooh great idea! Those come in tons of colors too, I'd be able to find the right shade of blue.



Also I purchased a load of stretchy bandeau type tops that just fit around your chest over the bra and are perfect to use as a cleavage coverup  without the extra layer of a full cami everywhere else - I think they were from F21 last year and only a couple of dollars each, I purchased every colour available  very handy! Haven't looked at F21 this year but I'm sure you'll be able to find similar somewhere.


----------



## bakeacookie

Princess Pink said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I purchased a load of stretchy bandeau type tops that just fit around your chest over the bra and are perfect to use as a cleavage coverup  without the extra layer of a full cami everywhere else - I think they were from F21 last year and only a couple of dollars each, I purchased every colour available  very handy! Haven't looked at F21 this year but I'm sure you'll be able to find similar somewhere.




I feel that would work perfectly without being bulky, but I never find them in my size  I saw some cute ones at Nordstrom Rack but they were all too small.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Orioti, I believe.  I have this dress, but lost the removable straps.  Oops.  However, it looks way better strapless.
> 
> Caprice on Ladies of London had it on in last week's episode.



Duke are you coming back here? I am back! I really didn't buy much DVF for almost 2 years because of all the health stuff I was going through. Now my size 4 wraps are a bit too small and I am selling all of them and my size 2 sheath dresses. So you know what that means I need to buy some new DVF  I got the 2 Jeanne wraps that were on sale for the Nordstrom Anniversary pre-sale. I figured I was an 8, but they were too large. I was able to order a 6 in Snake Plum but the Navy which was more of a royal blue to my eye was sold out. I took the dresses back today and my SA found the Navy last one in the company in a 6 for me. Of the dresses the Snake Plum felt smaller than the Navy. I think maybe because of the extra dye made the dress feel more stiff. Anyway I also recently bought and wore for the first time the Samara Zebra Tattoo skirt. I thought about getting the dress but it is such a heavy skirt that I think it would just be too warm.


----------



## JYNYC

Hi girls, this is my first time posting but I have been following the DVF adventures in this thread for a long time. I made a sad discovery about DVF today. On Sunday, I went to my local Nordstorm Rack in New York City and saw a whole rack of DVF wrap dresses. I was very excited to see the Abigail Ikat Batik dress in my size, as the DVF website ran out of sizes. However, the material wasn't silk - it was 93% viscose and 7% spandex. Upon further inspection, all of the wrap dresses there were viscose and spandex! The crazy part was it had the DVF hologram and the list prices were identical to what a silk wrap should cost. I later emailed Nordstorm to tell them that I thought their dresses were fake.

Today, my friend emailed me to tell me about the DVF Rue La La sale. Again, all of the dresses were viscose and rayon. They had the cork jungle, the leo mini chain pink. I emailed DVF to let them know and they just responded to me with the names of legitimate DVF retailers.

I did some googling and found this about Flash website:
A. The dirty little secret of flash-sale sites is that brands now make cheaper products directly for the sites. Youre not actually getting inventory Saks couldnt sell, and its not 80 percent off. Theyre selling items that are cheaply made and cheaply priced, things Saks would never consider carrying. But these sites convince people theyre getting a deal, which attracts customers. So we have a harder time with customer acquisition. Its harder for people to discover us.

Nordstorm rack is associated with HauteLook, a flash website. It's all making sense and I'm really sad that DVF would cheapen their brand and issue cheaper quality dresses. It's one thing if it was different prints, but these are the exact same prints they issue at cost. It's leaving such a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## AEGIS

JYNYC said:


> Hi girls, this is my first time posting but I have been following the DVF adventures in this thread for a long time. I made a sad discovery about DVF today. On Sunday, I went to my local Nordstorm Rack in New York City and saw a whole rack of DVF wrap dresses. I was very excited to see the Abigail Ikat Batik dress in my size, as the DVF website ran out of sizes. However, the material wasn't silk - it was 93% viscose and 7% spandex. Upon further inspection, all of the wrap dresses there were viscose and spandex! The crazy part was it had the DVF hologram and the list prices were identical to what a silk wrap should cost. I later emailed Nordstorm to tell them that I thought their dresses were fake.
> 
> Today, my friend emailed me to tell me about the DVF Rue La La sale. Again, all of the dresses were viscose and rayon. They had the cork jungle, the leo mini chain pink. I emailed DVF to let them know and they just responded to me with the names of legitimate DVF retailers.
> 
> I did some googling and found this about Flash website:
> A. The dirty little secret of flash-sale sites is that brands now make cheaper products directly for the sites. Youre not actually getting inventory Saks couldnt sell, and its not 80 percent off. Theyre selling items that are cheaply made and cheaply priced, things Saks would never consider carrying. But these sites convince people theyre getting a deal, which attracts customers. So we have a harder time with customer acquisition. Its harder for people to discover us.
> 
> Nordstorm rack is associated with HauteLook, a flash website. It's all making sense and I'm really sad that DVF would cheapen their brand and issue cheaper quality dresses. It's one thing if it was different prints, but these are the exact same prints they issue at cost. It's leaving such a bad taste in my mouth.




Thanks for the tip.  Nordies does this a lot. I have read that many items on sale for their Anniversary Sale are items specifically made for the sale--so often there is no real sale price--that's just the cost of the item.

I always check to see if other retailers are selling the item whenever I buy from Flash websites.


----------



## Princess Pink

JYNYC said:


> Hi girls, this is my first time posting but I have been following the DVF adventures in this thread for a long time. I made a sad discovery about DVF today. On Sunday, I went to my local Nordstorm Rack in New York City and saw a whole rack of DVF wrap dresses. I was very excited to see the Abigail Ikat Batik dress in my size, as the DVF website ran out of sizes. However, the material wasn't silk - it was 93% viscose and 7% spandex. Upon further inspection, all of the wrap dresses there were viscose and spandex! The crazy part was it had the DVF hologram and the list prices were identical to what a silk wrap should cost. I later emailed Nordstorm to tell them that I thought their dresses were fake.
> 
> Today, my friend emailed me to tell me about the DVF Rue La La sale. Again, all of the dresses were viscose and rayon. They had the cork jungle, the leo mini chain pink. I emailed DVF to let them know and they just responded to me with the names of legitimate DVF retailers.
> 
> I did some googling and found this about Flash website:
> A. The dirty little secret of flash-sale sites is that brands now make cheaper products directly for the sites. Youre not actually getting inventory Saks couldnt sell, and its not 80 percent off. Theyre selling items that are cheaply made and cheaply priced, things Saks would never consider carrying. But these sites convince people theyre getting a deal, which attracts customers. So we have a harder time with customer acquisition. Its harder for people to discover us.
> 
> Nordstorm rack is associated with HauteLook, a flash website. It's all making sense and I'm really sad that DVF would cheapen their brand and issue cheaper quality dresses. It's one thing if it was different prints, but these are the exact same prints they issue at cost. It's leaving such a bad taste in my mouth.





I didn't know specifically about this so am surprised-but-not-surprised - it seems to be just the same strategy that many brands (e.g. Michael Kors, Kate Spade, Coach etc) use at Outlet shops to sell 'made for outlet' items - not 'fakes' but then not what the brand would normally sell.

I guess the bigger message is to be aware of ebay sellers selling these items with a clearer description.


----------



## BougieBoo

I didn't know this about DVF. I have gotten dresses from the flash sales before that matched the boutique quality. Something must've changed along the way. But dvf.com has pretty great sales so I guess I'll stick to that. I wanted that Zebra Jeanne but I see that it is not silk!!! Disappointed.


----------



## megt10

BougieBoo said:


> I didn't know this about DVF. I have gotten dresses from the flash sales before that matched the boutique quality. Something must've changed along the way. But dvf.com has pretty great sales so I guess I'll stick to that. I wanted that Zebra Jeanne but I see that it is not silk!!! Disappointed.



I didn't know that either. I know in the past I bought from Rue when they had DVF and it was the same quality as from the stores. I am just now rebuying DVF as I sell off my smaller sizes so will be aware of this going forward. I just got the Amelia from BG on sale, that I have been looking at for awhile. I love the print. I ordered both the 6 and the 8 to see which fit better the other will go back.


----------



## megt10

AEGIS said:


> Thanks for the tip.  Nordies does this a lot. I have read that many items on sale for their Anniversary Sale are items specifically made for the sale--so often there is no real sale price--that's just the cost of the item.
> 
> I always check to see if other retailers are selling the item whenever I buy from Flash websites.



I got both New Jeanne dresses from Nordstrom Anniversary sale. They are the same quality as all of her other dresses. The plum however runs about 1/2 size smaller than the blue/black version. I originally bought both in an 8 (still not sure of my sizing yet) they were too big though the plum would have been ok the blue version was way too big. I just got the size 6 and the blue/blk fits perfectly and the plum is a bit smaller than I like but I still have about 5 lbs to go so I am going to keep it.


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> Duke are you coming back here? I am back! I really didn't buy much DVF for almost 2 years because of all the health stuff I was going through. Now my size 4 wraps are a bit too small and I am selling all of them and my size 2 sheath dresses. So you know what that means I need to buy some new DVF  I got the 2 Jeanne wraps that were on sale for the Nordstrom Anniversary pre-sale. I figured I was an 8, but they were too large. I was able to order a 6 in Snake Plum but the Navy which was more of a royal blue to my eye was sold out. I took the dresses back today and my SA found the Navy last one in the company in a 6 for me. Of the dresses the Snake Plum felt smaller than the Navy. I think maybe because of the extra dye made the dress feel more stiff. Anyway I also recently bought and wore for the first time the Samara Zebra Tattoo skirt. I thought about getting the dress but it is such a heavy skirt that I think it would just be too warm.



I pop in and out, because I am so slammed at my new job, but I haven't bought anything recently except one light sweater from last season.  When I wear it, I will post photos!


----------



## baysidebeauty

JYNYC said:


> Hi girls, this is my first time posting but I have been following the DVF adventures in this thread for a long time. I made a sad discovery about DVF today. On Sunday, I went to my local Nordstorm Rack in New York City and saw a whole rack of DVF wrap dresses. I was very excited to see the Abigail Ikat Batik dress in my size, as the DVF website ran out of sizes. However, the material wasn't silk - it was 93% viscose and 7% spandex. Upon further inspection, all of the wrap dresses there were viscose and spandex! The crazy part was it had the DVF hologram and the list prices were identical to what a silk wrap should cost. I later emailed Nordstorm to tell them that I thought their dresses were fake.
> 
> Today, my friend emailed me to tell me about the DVF Rue La La sale. Again, all of the dresses were viscose and rayon. They had the cork jungle, the leo mini chain pink. I emailed DVF to let them know and they just responded to me with the names of legitimate DVF retailers.
> 
> I did some googling and found this about Flash website:
> A. The dirty little secret of flash-sale sites is that brands now make cheaper products directly for the sites. You&#8217;re not actually getting inventory Saks couldn&#8217;t sell, and it&#8217;s not 80 percent off. They&#8217;re selling items that are cheaply made and cheaply priced, things Saks would never consider carrying. But these sites convince people they&#8217;re getting a deal, which attracts customers. So we have a harder time with customer acquisition. It&#8217;s harder for people to discover us.
> 
> Nordstorm rack is associated with HauteLook, a flash website. It's all making sense and I'm really sad that DVF would cheapen their brand and issue cheaper quality dresses. It's one thing if it was different prints, but these are the exact same prints they issue at cost. It's leaving such a bad taste in my mouth.




Not all DVF dresses are 100% silk.  I looked at the DVF website, and some of the Amelia's are not silk (look under the Fabric tab).  I didn't think they were, since I tried one on at Nordstrom, and with the way the skirt flares, I don't think 100% silk could stand up to that, it's too fluid.   I know that the Navy and Black Jeanne's are synthetic, and I think the solid Navy and Black Julian's are synthetic too.  Not sure about the other solid colors.  So just because a DVF dress isn't silk doesn't mean it's a fake.  You have to know your prints, colors, and styles in order to make that determination. 

You can score deals on first-rate stuff on many sites.  It's not going to be current season items, though.  If you see current season stuff discounted at Nordie's, Saks, etc it's because it's limited inventory and they want to get rid of it or it's end of season sales.  

I'm not a fan of outlet shopping at all.  I have no desire whatsoever to sift through racks of leftovers with a slim chance I might score something.  I have better things to do with my time.  Plus a lot of the stuff is the cheaper-made items at lower prices like posted above.   I don't know about the flash sites though, other than I've not yet seen current season DVF on a flash site, but who knows maybe I've missed it, I haven't been doing much shopping lately.   Not saying the above isn't true, just that I don't anything about it.


----------



## Minda

Hope someone here can help... If I wear size 6 in New Julian II, should I get the same size in Zoe? Does Zoe fit larger or smaller than the wrap styles?


----------



## megt10

baysidebeauty said:


> Not all DVF dresses are 100% silk.  I looked at the DVF website, and some of the Amelia's are not silk (look under the Fabric tab).  I didn't think they were, since I tried one on at Nordstrom, and with the way the skirt flares, I don't think 100% silk could stand up to that, it's too fluid.   I know that the Navy and Black Jeanne's are synthetic, and I think the solid Navy and Black Julian's are synthetic too.  Not sure about the other solid colors.  So just because a DVF dress isn't silk doesn't mean it's a fake.  You have to know your prints, colors, and styles in order to make that determination.
> 
> You can score deals on first-rate stuff on many sites.  It's not going to be current season items, though.  If you see current season stuff discounted at Nordie's, Saks, etc it's because it's limited inventory and they want to get rid of it or it's end of season sales.
> 
> I'm not a fan of outlet shopping at all.  I have no desire whatsoever to sift through racks of leftovers with a slim chance I might score something.  I have better things to do with my time.  Plus a lot of the stuff is the cheaper-made items at lower prices like posted above.   I don't know about the flash sites though, other than I've not yet seen current season DVF on a flash site, but who knows maybe I've missed it, I haven't been doing much shopping lately.   Not saying the above isn't true, just that I don't anything about it.



Actually I do think that what she said was true. I bought a couple of dresses from Rue La La that in the stores are 100 silk jersey and the ones I got from Rue were Viscose and silk. They are authentic but not of the same quality that the 100% silk are. I wore one dress and noticed that the seams already were starting to fray. I don't mind Viscose as it is cooler than the 100% silk, but it is something that I will keep in mind in the future. I also saw that NM Last Call was selling the Natalie and it was of Viscose material. I have that dress and mine is 100% silk jersey material purchased from Nordstrom I think. I had a friend who use to work at NM Last Call and she did tell me that they got a lot of stuff that specially made for them that really wasn't coming from NM. She said that the marked it as if it was from the retail store but in fact it had been brought in from other sources.


----------



## megt10

Minda said:


> Hope someone here can help... If I wear size 6 in New Julian II, should I get the same size in Zoe? Does Zoe fit larger or smaller than the wrap styles?



I just looked at a review on Shopbop and it said that it runs tts. I guess given the cut of the dress it would depend if you are larger on top. For example, I am broad across the shoulders and back and with a scoop neck dress I would probably size up for comfort.


----------



## megt10

Here is the Faith dress that I got not that long ago. I love the pockets in this one.


----------



## baysidebeauty

megt10 said:


> Actually I do think that what she said was true. I bought a couple of dresses from Rue La La that in the stores are 100 silk jersey and the ones I got from Rue were Viscose and silk. They are authentic but not of the same quality that the 100% silk are. I wore one dress and noticed that the seams already were starting to fray. I don't mind Viscose as it is cooler than the 100% silk, but it is something that I will keep in mind in the future. I also saw that NM Last Call was selling the Natalie and it was of Viscose material. I have that dress and mine is 100% silk jersey material purchased from Nordstrom I think. I had a friend who use to work at NM Last Call and she did tell me that they got a lot of stuff that specially made for them that really wasn't coming from NM. She said that the marked it as if it was from the retail store but in fact it had been brought in from other sources.




I knew that about the outlets but like I said don't know about the flash sites.  All I was trying to say is that just because a DVF isn't 100% silk doesn't mean it's a fake.  I do think that the Jeannes that are not 100% silk are much lesser quality in look, fit, and feel, I've posted about that before.


----------



## baysidebeauty

megt10 said:


> Here is the Faith dress that I got not that long ago. I love the pockets in this one.


I love this on you - such a summery dress, has a nautical feel to it.


----------



## megt10

baysidebeauty said:


> I knew that about the outlets but like I said don't know about the flash sites.  All I was trying to say is that just because a DVF isn't 100% silk doesn't mean it's a fake.  I do think that the Jeannes that are not 100% silk are much lesser quality in look, fit, and feel, I've posted about that before.



I remember when you talked about that. That was the reason I never bothered with the all black jeanne. I agree the dresses I got from Rue La La are not fake but they are not the same material that is being used for the same dress that sells at Nordstrom. I almost sent them back but they weren't expensive and they still are cute. One thing I did notice is that some of the major DVF sellers on eBay are selling the version from the outlets and NM LC. Yeah they are NWT and authentic but also a lesser quality material.


----------



## megt10

baysidebeauty said:


> I love this on you - such a summery dress, has a nautical feel to it.



Thanks you. I really love the dress too. It feels good to be up and about again and able to wear a dress.


----------



## Minda

megt10 said:


> I just looked at a review on Shopbop and it said that it runs tts. I guess given the cut of the dress it would depend if you are larger on top. For example, I am broad across the shoulders and back and with a scoop neck dress I would probably size up for comfort.



Thanks megt10! I have enjoyed many of your action pics and think you look fabulous!


----------



## Eva1991

Hello ladies! Lovely thread!

I don't own anything from DVF (yet) but I'm lusting over these bags (links below). Does anyone here own a DVF bag? What do you think of their quality?

http://eu.dvf.com/440-envelope-leopard-haircalf-clutch/H2246069G14.html
http://eu.dvf.com/sutra-ombre-leather-hobo-bag/H2266051L14.html
http://eu.dvf.com/sutra-ombre-leather-small-duffle-bag/H2267051L14.html


----------



## megt10

Minda said:


> Thanks megt10! I have enjoyed many of your action pics and think you look fabulous!



You are welcome. I am in the same boat at the moment. After putting on weight during my year plus illness and menopause I am figuring out once again what styles work best for my new body. I have sold off a large portion of my clothes and am getting new things.


----------



## luv2run41

Does anyone have this dress?  Called Capreena in white tulip
I have never owned DVF before and ordered a 6 way too big but now found NM has size 4 and size 2 so not sure which to order next.  I never wear a 6 but didn't realize the dress was sold in NM so hadn't seen they had all sizes.  (Probable because the dress is still full price at 425 and the size 6 from Nordies was 169)! Big difference but I really love this dress.  If anyone has this dress in a 2 or 4 can you provide measurements please.  Thank you


----------



## rock_girl

luv2run41 said:


> Does anyone have this dress?  Called Capreena in white tulip
> I have never owned DVF before and ordered a 6 way too big but now found NM has size 4 and size 2 so not sure which to order next.  I never wear a 6 but didn't realize the dress was sold in NM so hadn't seen they had all sizes.  (Probable because the dress is still full price at 425 and the size 6 from Nordies was 169)! Big difference but I really love this dress.  If anyone has this dress in a 2 or 4 can you provide measurements please.  Thank you




I don't own the Capreena but have tried it on several times before.  I find the sizing to be TTS, so I would suggest you order the size you would normally wear in a similar style.  HTH!


----------



## Lanvinfiend

baysidebeauty said:


> I love this on you - such a summery dress, has a nautical feel to it.



Adorable! This looks so good on you!!


----------



## ScottyGal

I got my first DVF dress recently and I am in love! I would like to get another in the near future  

Here it is (excuse the golf club - we were playing mini golf )..


----------



## megt10

_Lee said:


> I got my first DVF dress recently and I am in love! I would like to get another in the near future
> 
> Here it is (excuse the golf club - we were playing mini golf )..



It looks adorable on you. Perfect for playing minature golf.


----------



## ScottyGal

megt10 said:


> It looks adorable on you. Perfect for playing minature golf.



Thank you


----------



## megt10

Wore my new Jeanne wrap dress in Leopard Rain Spots Halo Raspby last night to services. Love getting to wear some DVF again.


----------



## baysidebeauty

megt10 said:


> Wore my new Jeanne wrap dress in Leopard Rain Spots Halo Raspby last night to services. Love getting to wear some DVF again.



You look great!  Love the hot pink shoes with the dress


----------



## megt10

baysidebeauty said:


> You look great!  Love the hot pink shoes with the dress



Thank you Bayside. I am going to post here a lot more. I hope others will too. Did you notice the prices of DVF are on the rise?


----------



## baysidebeauty

megt10 said:


> Thank you Bayside. I am going to post here a lot more. I hope others will too. Did you notice the prices of DVF are on the rise?



I did notice the increase on some items but haven't been paying too much attention, mostly because none of her recent designs are calling to me


----------



## megt10

baysidebeauty said:


> I did notice the increase on some items but haven't been paying too much attention, mostly because none of her recent designs are calling to me



I like a few of her things. Will post pics in the morning. Since selling off the majority of my DVF it's a good thing too


----------



## ScottyGal

megt10 said:


> Wore my new Jeanne wrap dress in Leopard Rain Spots Halo Raspby last night to services. Love getting to wear some DVF again.



Looking great  this print is gorgeous!


----------



## megt10

_Lee said:


> Looking great  this print is gorgeous!



Thank you. This has always been one of my favorite prints and color combinations. There are hints of hot pink in the dress but in the picture it looks more understated. I am in love with it


----------



## kylie2014

This dress is absolutely stunning. Love it!




luv2run41 said:


> Does anyone have this dress?  Called Capreena in white tulip
> I have never owned DVF before and ordered a 6 way too big but now found NM has size 4 and size 2 so not sure which to order next.  I never wear a 6 but didn't realize the dress was sold in NM so hadn't seen they had all sizes.  (Probable because the dress is still full price at 425 and the size 6 from Nordies was 169)! Big difference but I really love this dress.  If anyone has this dress in a 2 or 4 can you provide measurements please.  Thank you


----------



## samina

I found a lovely reina style tunic dress in teal/turquoise leaf print today on sale in London &#128525;

Just checked online it's from the DVF 1974 collection


----------



## rock_girl

megt10 said:


> Wore my new Jeanne wrap dress in Leopard Rain Spots Halo Raspby last night to services. Love getting to wear some DVF again.




Looking good Meg!  I love the pink RS with the pink in the DVF.


----------



## megt10

rock_girl said:


> Looking good Meg!  I love the pink RS with the pink in the DVF.


thank rg! I wore the Oblixe today to the LA County Fair. I took my MIL and it was perfect for wheelchair pushing in 100 degree heat. I do need a snap added so I don't need a bra let instead of a bra. Not the best pic but my MIL doesn't want her picture posted.


----------



## samina

megt10 said:


> thank rg! I wore the Oblixe today to the LA County Fair. I took my MIL and it was perfect for wheelchair pushing in 100 degree heat. I do need a snap added so I don't need a bra let instead of a bra. Not the best pic but my MIL doesn't want her picture posted.




Hi Meg, Twins on the Oblixe !! 
It's super easy to stitch on the snap button


----------



## megt10

samina said:


> Hi Meg, Twins on the Oblixe !!
> It's super easy to stitch on the snap button



 I always have my dry cleaner do it. She has become an expert with my dresses. I totally love the dress. That kind if tank style dress works perfectly in SoCal.


----------



## envirochick

Hello Ladies,


I've never posted in the DVF section of TPF, yet was hoping you could help me name this dress.  Thanks much!


----------



## megt10

envirochick said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> 
> I've never posted in the DVF section of TPF, yet was hoping you could help me name this dress.  Thanks much!



Sorry don't know it but it is really cute.


----------



## AEGIS

megt10 said:


> thank rg! I wore the Oblixe today to the LA County Fair. I took my MIL and it was perfect for wheelchair pushing in 100 degree heat. I do need a snap added so I don't need a bra let instead of a bra. Not the best pic but my MIL doesn't want her picture posted.



You looks so pretty and happy!


----------



## megt10

AEGIS said:


> You looks so pretty and happy!



Thanks Aegis, we had a great time. It feels good to be back into life again after the past year and a half. I finally feel really good again. Getting some new DVF since my "old" clothes don't fit anymore. Though I have been lucky to re buy some of my favorites in a couple sizes larger.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

megt10 said:


> Thanks Aegis, we had a great time. It feels good to be back into life again after the past year and a half. I finally feel really good again. Getting some new DVF since my "old" clothes don't fit anymore. Though I have been lucky to re buy some of my favorites in a couple sizes larger.



Hi Meg, just nosing in here to say you look great and I really can't tell you are two sizes larger! Lol, awkward complement!


----------



## megt10

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Hi Meg, just nosing in here to say you look great and I really can't tell you are two sizes larger! Lol, awkward complement!



Aw thank you. I started as a 2 now I am a 6 so it is ok. DH is happy likes me better this way. Sad about selling off my wardrobe but on the up side I get to look for new things


----------



## Lanvinfiend

_Lee said:


> I got my first DVF dress recently and I am in love! I would like to get another in the near future
> 
> Here it is (excuse the golf club - we were playing mini golf )..


 Super cute!!!! You look so glam playing golf


----------



## ScottyGal

Lanvinfiend said:


> Super cute!!!! You look so glam playing golf



Hehe thank you! We were at CityWalk going for drinks and went for an impromptu round of mini golf lol


----------



## Lanvinfiend

Lee, that sounds like a great night!! And it's kinda comforting to know that the outfit wasn't intended for golf- Nobody should look thaaaat fabulous when they're planning to sweat it out!


----------



## ScottyGal

Lanvinfiend said:


> Lee, that sounds like a great night!! And it's kinda comforting to know that the outfit wasn't intended for golf- Nobody should look thaaaat fabulous when they're planning to sweat it out!



Thanks  I think by the time that photo was taken I had just about gave up with my hair in the Florida humidity which is why it is up in a bun (FYI my hair is never up!)


----------



## Princess Pink

I love DVF and have quite a few items but I saw a clip from the 'House of DVF' show coming on E Channel - just from the brief clip it seem to make the brand look absolutely tacky (cringe) with the whole 'reality show diva' concept going on - why oh why did DVF think it was necessary to do this!!!


----------



## panterka

My first DVF dress,  and I have the feeling it wouldn't be my last one.


----------



## panterka

Forgot to attach a picture


----------



## Princess Pink

panterka said:


> Forgot to attach a picture



That's gorgeous on you! I personally think the 'Amelia' design is way more flattering than the regular wrap dress on most ladies - I've wanted to get one since they were released but the extra few $$$ makes me hesitate!  It just looks so nice on you here. Is it TTS? I need to go up two sizes to fit the regular wraps.


----------



## panterka

Thank you,  Princess Pink. It's a very flattering dress, I got a lot of compliments yesterday. Yes, it's TTS for me.


----------



## baysidebeauty

panterka said:


> Forgot to attach a picture


----------



## megt10

panterka said:


> Forgot to attach a picture



I love this dress. It looks great on you. I bought it too. It has been too warm to wear it yet.


----------



## megt10

Princess Pink said:


> That's gorgeous on you! I personally think the 'Amelia' design is way more flattering than the regular wrap dress on most ladies - I've wanted to get one since they were released but the extra few $$$ makes me hesitate!  It just looks so nice on you here. Is it TTS? I need to go up two sizes to fit the regular wraps.



I found it tts as well. Since selling off most of my collection I am starting fresh and carefully especially with the price increases. Some are just way too much.


----------



## baysidebeauty

megt10 said:


> I found it tts as well. Since selling off most of my collection I am starting fresh and carefully especially with the price increases. Some are just way too much.



Yea, you noticed the price increase, too, huh   

I love some of the patterns on the Amelia, but I look terrible in this style, it makes my hips look 3 miles wide


----------



## megt10

baysidebeauty said:


> Yea, you noticed the price increase, too, huh
> 
> I love some of the patterns on the Amelia, but I look terrible in this style, it makes my hips look 3 miles wide



How could you help but notice the price increases. Some have gone up almost a 100.00. Some of her new designs are starting at really high prices. At that rate we are getting close to the price range of Roberto Cavalli, Versace and other higher end designers. Given that I am not sure what size I am going to end up at 6 or an 8. I am being very selective. Though I did like the Amelia on me. Even with the weight gain I am still sort of straight up and down so it gave me a more hourglass figure. One thing I am finding that I like best is the New Jeanne in a 6 and the New Julian in an 8 for better chest coverage.


----------



## baysidebeauty

I prefer the New Jeanne over the Julian, too.  I always am self-conscious with the Julian, even if I safety pin the V of the neck so it won't pop open and use dress tape I still feel like I'm going to pop out.  The Jeanne lays better on me.   She's not showing many Jeanne lately, it's all Julian and Amelia.


----------



## megt10

baysidebeauty said:


> I prefer the New Jeanne over the Julian, too.  I always am self-conscious with the Julian, even if I safety pin the V of the neck so it won't pop open and use dress tape I still feel like I'm going to pop out.  The Jeanne lays better on me.   She's not showing many Jeanne lately, it's all Julian and Amelia.



I know I prefer the New Jeanne too but found when I went up an extra size in the Julian that took care of most of the pop open issue. I had enough extra material to discretely tuck a bit in my bra and that held the opening open without flashing anyone.


----------



## LABAG

Hi ladies, 
I PURCHASED TWO Jeanne DRESSES @Nordstrom-the snake plum and the glass purple-looking forward to fall/winter and enjoying them. They were each 145.00, 60 % off. Cant wait to get them!


----------



## megt10

LABAG said:


> Hi ladies,
> I PURCHASED TWO Jeanne DRESSES @Nordstrom-the snake plum and the glass purple-looking forward to fall/winter and enjoying them. They were each 145.00, 60 % off. Cant wait to get them!



Wow that is a great deal. I just got a dress from the DVF sale and I think I love it. 
I got the Red Samara Skirt Samara Desert Bands on a great sale earlier this year and it was finally cool enough a couple of days ago to wear it. It is heavy but I love the print and it is really comfortable to wear.


----------



## ScottyGal

megt10 said:


> Wow that is a great deal. I just got a dress from the DVF sale and I think I love it.
> I got the Red Samara Skirt Samara Desert Bands on a great sale earlier this year and it was finally cool enough a couple of days ago to wear it. It is heavy but I love the print and it is really comfortable to wear.


 
Such a gorgeous skirt, the pattern and colours go so well!


----------



## megt10

_Lee said:


> Such a gorgeous skirt, the pattern and colours go so well!



Thank you Lee. I fell in love with the colors and the pattern of this one.


----------



## Hanakimi

megt10 said:


> Wow that is a great deal. I just got a dress from the DVF sale and I think I love it.
> I got the Red Samara Skirt Samara Desert Bands on a great sale earlier this year and it was finally cool enough a couple of days ago to wear it. It is heavy but I love the print and it is really comfortable to wear.



Love the Samara! I tried convincing a friend to purchase it but she went with something else in the end. (And I don't wear skirts.) It's stunning!


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> Wow that is a great deal. I just got a dress from the DVF sale and I think I love it.
> I got the Red Samara Skirt Samara Desert Bands on a great sale earlier this year and it was finally cool enough a couple of days ago to wear it. It is heavy but I love the print and it is really comfortable to wear.



Gorgeous.  I have the dress in this print.


----------



## Dukeprincess

panterka said:


> Forgot to attach a picture


----------



## Dukeprincess

Everyone looks great. Popping back in to post quickly my Annie Maxi that I wore last weekend to a wedding in Puerto Rico. I received so many compliments on this dress.


----------



## megt10

Hanakimi said:


> Love the Samara! I tried convincing a friend to purchase it but she went with something else in the end. (And I don't wear skirts.) It's stunning!


Aww thank you so much. I wear dresses a lot more often than skirts but this one I just had to have and it was on sale so I couldn't pass it up. 


Dukeprincess said:


> Gorgeous.  I have the dress in this print.


Thanks Duke.


Dukeprincess said:


> Everyone looks great. Popping back in to post quickly my Annie Maxi that I wore last weekend to a wedding in Puerto Rico. I received so many compliments on this dress.
> 
> View attachment 2781931



You look beautiful in this dress. It would be the perfect dress for the occasion too. It is good to see you popping in again. I have purchased a few new DVF dresses since selling off most of my collection. I will post them as I wear them.


----------



## baysidebeauty

megt10 said:


> Wow that is a great deal. I just got a dress from the DVF sale and I think I love it.
> I got the Red Samara Skirt Samara Desert Bands on a great sale earlier this year and it was finally cool enough a couple of days ago to wear it. It is heavy but I love the print and it is really comfortable to wear.



Looks great!


----------



## baysidebeauty

Dukeprincess said:


> Everyone looks great. Popping back in to post quickly my Annie Maxi that I wore last weekend to a wedding in Puerto Rico. I received so many compliments on this dress.
> 
> View attachment 2781931


----------



## megt10

baysidebeauty said:


> Looks great!



Thanks Bayside. Very comfortable to wear too.


----------



## Minda

Help! I am having a hard time deciding between the large chain link (which Michelle ***** wore) vs medium chain link.... I'm 5 feet 7, 126 pounds, medium built and straight figured (not voluptuous). Thoughts?


----------



## CurlyHeadedGurl

I love the medium chain link. I have it in the Abigail and just purchased it yesterday in the Jeanne from nordstrom on sale. They are price matching saks 25% off f&f.


----------



## CurlyHeadedGurl

Dukepriness that a Gorgeous dress!


----------



## CurlyHeadedGurl

Meg, I love your Samara skirt! Great color combination on you!


----------



## megt10

CurlyHeadedGurl said:


> Meg, I love your Samara skirt! Great color combination on you!



Thank you so much. I am just now getting back into buying DVF after a long hiatus and selling most of what I had previously owned.


----------



## megt10

Minda said:


> Help! I am having a hard time deciding between the large chain link (which Michelle ***** wore) vs medium chain link.... I'm 5 feet 7, 126 pounds, medium built and straight figured (not voluptuous). Thoughts?



We are just about the same size, I like the medium better on me but the large works fine as well.


----------



## Minda

CurlyHeadedGurl said:


> I love the medium chain link. I have it in the Abigail and just purchased it yesterday in the Jeanne from nordstrom on sale. They are price matching saks 25% off f&f.




Thank you! We'll be twins. I decided on medium chain link. The chain link drape print (sadly no longer available) is my favorite chain link print as it's more fluid/ dynamic. But medium is a classic.


----------



## Minda

megt10 said:


> We are just about the same size, I like the medium better on me but the large works fine as well.




Thanks megt! You look fab in DVF and your modeling pics have been a source of inspiration for me &#128525;


----------



## LexielLoveee

dvf to recent wedding .. Thanks for letting me share 


@lexieloveee


----------



## Dukeprincess

LexielLoveee said:


> View attachment 2784149
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dvf to recent wedding .. Thanks for letting me share
> 
> 
> @lexieloveee



You look lovely!


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> You look beautiful in this dress. It would be the perfect dress for the occasion too. It is good to see you popping in again. I have purchased a few new DVF dresses since selling off most of my collection. I will post them as I wear them.





baysidebeauty said:


>





CurlyHeadedGurl said:


> Dukepriness that a Gorgeous dress!



Thank you so much ladies!  I promise to come back more often.  Things have been so crazy lately!


----------



## balimoon

Princess Pink said:


> I love DVF and have quite a few items but I saw a clip from the 'House of DVF' show coming on E Channel - just from the brief clip it seem to make the brand look absolutely tacky (cringe) with the whole 'reality show diva' concept going on - why oh why did DVF think it was necessary to do this!!!


Oh I'm so glad I'm not the only one who shares your thought. I love DVF dresses but why the Tv show it's made it look so so tacky.


----------



## bagsforme

Because they cast tacky people to be in them.  I think as DVF as classy, hope this show doesn't make me think otherwise.


----------



## Princess Pink

bagsforme said:


> Because they cast tacky people to be in them.  I think as DVF as classy, hope this show doesn't make me think otherwise.



I also think of DVF as a respected classic (classy) brand - but with the types of people in this show, it will make similar types flock to the brand and then cheapen it for the rest of us  again I wonder what Diane was thinking when she signed up for this?! It was something this brand didn't need to do!


----------



## annamaria710

Hi ladies !any idea when/if there will.be a dvf sample sale in nyc this december?? I googled and came up with nothing... i only have 1 wrap dress so far and am soooo obssesed now! I would love to snag a few more at a nice discout!!
Thanks


----------



## baysidebeauty

Does anyone know the lengths of the Rose tunic dress and the Keyhole tunic dress?   I really want to order, but I think they may be too short.  Are they the same length as the Reina or longer?   Is there any material there to let down the hem?


----------



## drspock7

Meet Eleanor- I've been looking at his one for months. Even bought it retail but convinced myself it was too much for one dress that I would get limited use out of. 







Tanyana- they didn't have a belt when I tried it on but they found one in the back....







And Fleurette







It really does hang better Han tris but the heavy sensor is pulling it down my back. 

I don't even have any place to go but I couldn't pass up today's prices. I simply adore DVF and I'm glad I could add to my collection!


----------



## baysidebeauty

drspock7 said:


> Meet Eleanor- I've been looking at his one for months. Even bought it retail but convinced myself it was too much for one dress that I would get limited use out of.
> 
> View attachment 2817158
> 
> 
> View attachment 2817159
> 
> 
> Tanyana- they didn't have a belt when I tried it on but they found one in the back....
> 
> View attachment 2817160
> 
> 
> View attachment 2817161
> 
> 
> And Fleurette
> 
> View attachment 2817162
> 
> 
> View attachment 2817163
> 
> 
> It really does hang better Han tris but the heavy sensor is pulling it down my back.
> 
> I don't even have any place to go but I couldn't pass up today's prices. I simply adore DVF and I'm glad I could add to my collection!




I love the Tanaya and the Fleurette on you - you look great in blue and the cuts of those are flattering on you 

I want to get the Tanaya but I can't find it in a size 14 in blue, I can get the hot pink but that's not a color I like all that much on me.


----------



## baysidebeauty

The Anna was delivered today, got it off the DVF website sale.   I love  it!  I got the Love Knot Chains.    Super easy wear to work dress  

I ordered the Keyhole tunic in Acorn Moon, it should arrive next  week.  It's probably going to be too short but I am swooning over that  print and I guess it doesn't hurt to order it and try, I can send it  back if there's not enough material to let down the hemline.


----------



## drspock7

baysidebeauty said:


> I love the Tanaya and the Fleurette on you - you look great in blue and the cuts of those are flattering on you
> 
> I want to get the Tanaya but I can't find it in a size 14 in blue, I can get the hot pink but that's not a color I like all that much on me.



Thank you....I could have sworn I saw a blue 14 on nordstromrack.com the other day but it's not there now.

There are a few shopping sites online with them but the sale prices aren't that great


----------



## baysidebeauty

drspock7 said:


> Thank you....I could have sworn I saw a blue 14 on nordstromrack.com the other day but it's not there now.
> 
> There are a few shopping sites online with them but the sale prices aren't that great


Yea, I don't want to pay too much for this one, I like it but not something I'd wear a lot to justify anything other than a good sale price.  Gilt had the pink one in my size at a good price, but like I said it's not a color I like on me.


----------



## kt92

Bayside, does the anna fit TTS?  I just ordered it as well!  I usually wear a 12 in wrap dresses and 10 in more easy-fit items, so I got it in a 12 as well.


----------



## baysidebeauty

kt92 said:


> Bayside, does the anna fit TTS?  I just ordered it as well!  I usually wear a 12 in wrap dresses and 10 in more easy-fit items, so I got it in a 12 as well.



I wear a 14 in wraps and usually a 14 in other styles as well, and the Anna fits fairly TTS.  It's not as easy a fit as I thought it would be, it doesn't hang straight and loose like a shirtdress or tunic dress usually does, it is just a bit more fitted at the waist and the hem is a bit flared.  If you look closely at the on-line pics you'll see what I mean.  I think the 12 was the way to go for you.  What print did you get?


----------



## kt92

I got the same one as you!  The chains print...it's lovely so I'm psyched to get it and I hope it fits!!


----------



## baysidebeauty

I am so happy I finally found the Rose tunic dress in Acorn Moon!  Saks was out of my size on-line but I checked back a few times, and it came back in stock.    Now I just have to wait patiently for the USP man    I also ordered the Keyhole tunic, but like I said I bet that one will be too short.


----------



## drspock7

Here was my very first piece....I got a year or so ago. A thrift find for $3







And I happen to locate one on a resale site and this is the used price...


----------



## drspock7

And because I just can't get enough.... This baby is on its way







Here is some tv star wearing it before an interview 



And another


----------



## ScottyGal

drspock7 said:


> And because I just can't get enough.... This baby is on its way
> 
> View attachment 2822404
> 
> 
> View attachment 2822410
> 
> 
> Here is some tv star wearing it before an interview
> View attachment 2822414
> 
> 
> And another
> 
> View attachment 2822415



This dress is gorgeous!


----------



## baysidebeauty

The Keyhole tunic came yesterday.  It's going back.  It wasn't as short as I thought, actually it would have been okay, except it looks like a housedress on me...a $300 housedress.


----------



## drspock7

Kenya arrived today...I'm thrilled. I actually think I could have gotten away with a smaller size but she's def. a keeper.













Funny...this dress looks different in different lighting


----------



## baysidebeauty

Drspock 7:


----------



## rcy

shoot, I wish I would have seen your post earlier.. I tried this dress on a while ago and LOVED it, but also found that it ran large. I would have gotten it but they didn't have the smaller size. looks great on you!!






drspock7 said:


> Kenya arrived today...I'm thrilled. I actually think I could have gotten away with a smaller size but she's def. a keeper.
> 
> View attachment 2823088
> 
> 
> View attachment 2823089
> 
> 
> View attachment 2823090
> 
> 
> View attachment 2823091
> 
> 
> Funny...this dress looks different in different lighting
> 
> View attachment 2823092
> 
> 
> View attachment 2823093


----------



## atiarne

panterka said:


> Forgot to attach a picture


Hi, I'm a newbie here. Nice to meet you all.
I'm curious about if I wear DVF Zoe in size 8, would it be ok to wear DVF amelia in size 10?
Thank you.


----------



## drspock7

atiarne said:


> Hi, I'm a newbie here. Nice to meet you all.
> I'm curious about if I wear DVF Zoe in size 8, would it be ok to wear DVF amelia in size 10?
> Thank you.




I couldn't tell you if you asked. I have dresses in size 8, 10, 12, M and L.....and I think my wrap dress size is incompatible with my bust/body! I have tried in 10 and 12 and looking at 14. 

If you have access, I think it's best to simply try it on yourself or order two sizes and return the one that doesn't fit.


----------



## atiarne

drspock7 said:


> I couldn't tell you if you asked. I have dresses in size 8, 10, 12, M and L.....and I think my wrap dress size is incompatible with my bust/body! I have tried in 10 and 12 and looking at 14.
> 
> If you have access, I think it's best to simply try it on yourself or order two sizes and return the one that doesn't fit.


Thank you for your advice.
I also purchased the Elenor dress as well.
Loving it. Mine is size S.
I hope to share experiences with you all cos I love DVF.
I especially adore her coats.:giggles::giggles:


----------



## atiarne

Hi, my name is Aire. Nice to meet you all.
This pic I'm wearing DVF St. Petersburg dress.
I'm wearing it in size S. (My reference is I'm 5'3 and 125 pounds)

I really love this dress. The fit is perfect.
I think it could go with any occasions.





This is from side view.





This pic I pair it with DVF Mikhalia jacket.
I got this jacket from ebay for a really good deal.


----------



## atiarne

This is another look : DVF Yvette diamond dress size 4.
This one actually runs small for me. I can go up to 6 or 8.
The upper part is fine for me but the hips is too small for me.
I think I should lose some weight so it would fit me perfectly.





Side view.
The upper back is a black material with a bit stretchy.





I pair it with my DVF Belle Fur Collar Coat which I got it last year.
I think it really compliments each other though.
The coat is in size 2.





Side view.
I think it would go with pants too.
I have seen the look from Olivier Palermo. 






I still have more looks to share with you.
Hope you like it.


----------



## drspock7

Very nice....congrats!


----------



## pisces315

just scored an 'abigail' in ikat batik for $35! any advice on how to style my new maxi? shoes? jewelry? also, I'm only 5'0, I have to get it hemmed anyways, should I keep it a maxi or hem it to knee length?


----------



## drspock7

pisces315 said:


> just scored an 'abigail' in ikat batik for $35! any advice on how to style my new maxi? shoes? jewelry? also, I'm only 5'0, I have to get it hemmed anyways, should I keep it a maxi or hem it to knee length?




How did you do that? Anyways. I would keep it long. It is sure to make you appear taller/slimmer.


----------



## pisces315

drspock7 said:


> How did you do that? Anyways. I would keep it long. It is sure to make you appear taller/slimmer.


Nordstrom Racks clear the rack event. It was marked to 265, but when I got to the register it rang up 114, and with the clear the rack event, all clearance was an additional 25% off so it brought it to 85.50, and I had a $50 gift card from the holidays which brought me to $35.50! I figured for that price I couldn't say no.


----------



## drspock7

pisces315 said:


> Nordstrom Racks clear the rack event. It was marked to 265, but when I got to the register it rang up 114, and with the clear the rack event, all clearance was an additional 25% off so it brought it to 85.50, and I had a $50 gift card from the holidays which brought me to $35.50! I figured for that price I couldn't say no.




Sounds like my deals for Black Friday....

But I just scored 4 fab dresses and a pair of shoes that way. My kids gave me GC's for Xmas.


----------



## megt10

drspock7 said:


> Kenya arrived today...I'm thrilled. I actually think I could have gotten away with a smaller size but she's def. a keeper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny...this dress looks different in different lighting
> 
> View attachment 2823092
> 
> 
> View attachment 2823093


The dress is beautiful on you.


atiarne said:


> Hi, my name is Aire. Nice to meet you all.
> This pic I'm wearing DVF St. Petersburg dress.
> I'm wearing it in size S. (My reference is I'm 5'3 and 125 pounds)
> 
> I really love this dress. The fit is perfect.
> I think it could go with any occasions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is from side view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pic I pair it with DVF Mikhalia jacket.
> I got this jacket from ebay for a really good deal.





atiarne said:


> This is another look : DVF Yvette diamond dress size 4.
> This one actually runs small for me. I can go up to 6 or 8.
> The upper part is fine for me but the hips is too small for me.
> I think I should lose some weight so it would fit me perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side view.
> The upper back is a black material with a bit stretchy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I pair it with my DVF Belle Fur Collar Coat which I got it last year.
> I think it really compliments each other though.
> The coat is in size 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side view.
> I think it would go with pants too.
> I have seen the look from Olivier Palermo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have more looks to share with you.
> Hope you like it.



Love both dresses on you.


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

drspock7 said:


> I couldn't tell you if you asked. I have dresses in size 8, 10, 12, M and L.....and I think my wrap dress size is incompatible with my bust/body! I have tried in 10 and 12 and looking at 14.
> 
> If you have access, I think it's best to simply try it on yourself or order two sizes and return the one that doesn't fit.



You're not alone. I'm 5'5, bra 34D and either a 6/8 depending on the bust. I went to the DVF store on Melrose in LA, which was completely empty and told all the SAs (in a non-obnoxious way) to convince me that I could wear a wrap dress well. I tried on the various styles, and basically got them to admit it's not for every body type (i.e. busty women). I have a couple of her dresses (non wraps) and love them though. 

I was actually in her NYC flagship a few months ago and saw DVF in the flesh adjusting the shoes in the shoe section (adorable!). I didn't say anything to her, but wanted to so badly ask her what the deal was with the wrap dress on busty women. I was too chicken though.


----------



## Princess Pink

NYYankeeGrl said:


> You're not alone. I'm 5'5, bra 34D and either a 6/8 depending on the bust. I went to the DVF store on Melrose in LA, which was completely empty and told all the SAs (in a non-obnoxious way) to convince me that I could wear a wrap dress well. I tried on the various styles, and basically got them to admit it's not for every body type (i.e. busty women). I have a couple of her dresses (non wraps) and love them though.
> 
> I was actually in her NYC flagship a few months ago and saw DVF in the flesh adjusting the shoes in the shoe section (adorable!). I didn't say anything to her, but wanted to *so badly ask her what the deal was with the wrap dress on busty women*. I was too chicken though.



I wonder what she would have said? 

I agree with you - am not what I would consider busty (36C) but still have to wear a 14 in wraps, and always have to wear a cami or boob tube underneath, there is no way I could wear a wrap without. And in every other brand I'm an 8-10. 

I think the wraps are best for straight-up and down boyish figures. Even in the size 14 there isn't much room for hips. I'm curvy and secretly convinced that I'm not supposed to wear these dresses. But I have about 6 wraps and feel guilty of the $$$ spent so still try and wear them. To be honest, I really just fell for the marketing hype that 'every woman needs a wrap'. Stupid me.


----------



## drspock7

Princess Pink said:


> I wonder what she would have said?
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you - am not what I would consider busty (36C) but still have to wear a 14 in wraps, and always have to wear a cami or boob tube underneath, there is no way I could wear a wrap without. And in every other brand I'm an 8-10.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the wraps are best for straight-up and down boyish figures. Even in the size 14 there isn't much room for hips. I'm curvy and secretly convinced that I'm not supposed to wear these dresses. But I have about 6 wraps and feel guilty of the $$$ spent so still try and wear them. To be honest, I really just fell for the marketing hype that 'every woman needs a wrap'. Stupid me.




I still want to try a wrap...or two. I have put a many of fabric add-one to dresses to keep the "girls" contained but wouldn't blame it on the design. I'm currently looking into making one and have found that a lot of work would need to take place to properly fit and there is no way any company would go to great lengths to run the same dress in two different ways. It would require more than just adding more fabric---it requires a little more tailoring.


----------



## StylishMD

Princess Pink said:


> I wonder what she would have said?
> 
> I agree with you - am not what I would consider busty (36C) but still have to wear a 14 in wraps, and always have to wear a cami or boob tube underneath, there is no way I could wear a wrap without. And in every other brand I'm an 8-10.
> 
> I think the wraps are best for straight-up and down boyish figures. Even in the size 14 there isn't much room for hips. I'm curvy and secretly convinced that I'm not supposed to wear these dresses. But I have about 6 wraps and feel guilty of the $$$ spent so still try and wear them. To be honest, I really just fell for the marketing hype that 'every woman needs a wrap'. Stupid me.


Try the Amelia style, I have the same 'hip' issue with the regular wrap dresses but because this style has a fuller skirt it works well


----------



## Princess Pink

StylishMD said:


> Try the Amelia style, I have the same 'hip' issue with the regular wrap dresses but because this style has a fuller skirt it works well



I will do - is the fabric the same as the other wraps? I loved the Amelia style when it was first released - unfortunately I'm a DVFer on a budget so try and always go for sale deals, never seen the Amelia going as low as the other styles do on sale - but when I see a print I love will just have to bite the bullet.


----------



## papertiger

Princess Pink said:


> I wonder what she would have said?
> 
> I agree with you - am not what I would consider busty (36C) but still have to wear a 14 in wraps, and always have to wear a cami or boob tube underneath, there is no way I could wear a wrap without. And in every other brand I'm an 8-10.
> 
> *I think the wraps are best for straight-up and down boyish figures.* Even in the size 14 there isn't much room for hips. I'm curvy and secretly convinced that I'm not supposed to wear these dresses. But I have about 6 wraps and feel guilty of the $$$ spent so still try and wear them. To be honest, I really just fell for the marketing hype that 'every woman needs a wrap'. Stupid me.



I think you're right, but hour-glass gals also look grrreat in them, as long as they throw away any notion of 'correct size' and just go with what really fits (and built-in bra camis).


----------



## baysidebeauty

StylishMD said:


> Try the Amelia style, I have the same 'hip' issue with the regular wrap dresses but because this style has a fuller skirt it works well


I don't like the Amelia on me -- it makes my hips look twice as wide as they already are and stumpifies me


----------



## baysidebeauty

papertiger said:


> I think you're right, but hour-glass gals also look grrreat in them, as long as they throw away any notion of 'correct size' and just go with what really fits (and built-in bra camis).



Agree with this about getting the right size, and sizing does seem to vary year to year in the same style.  I have Jeannes in a 14 that fit great, very comfy, plenty of coverage, and Jeannes from other years in the same size that are tighter in the arms and chest/back, they barely fit


----------



## drspock7

Guess who finally found the perfect wrap...in such an unsuspecting color (I don't typically wear black anything)....










Between my return and my Nordies notes...only cost me $23 at the Rack such a steal!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

I made a big boobooo!!!

So I finally went and had a bunch of wrap dresses altered and I knew I only wanted 3 inches off the bottom for each dress.   Well this dummy forgot I had cut one dress when I thought about hemming it myself (I know I'm a dum dum)

Well my dress is a bit too short to wear without thick tights so I wanted some opinions on what color tights you guys think would look good - reference pic below


----------



## gottaluvmybags




----------



## Princess Pink

^^ nude tights I think is your only option - as the dress is heavily patterned and quite a feature, any significant colour of tights will only clash......also the colours are summery so I don't think thick tights would work............

If it's really too short, just go shorter and turn it into a top.....those colours would look great with jeans.......


----------



## drspock7

Guess who's been at it again....


----------



## balimoon

This is so beautiful. I really like the way you work her dresses. Btw what size is this?


----------



## bobolo

drspock7 said:


> Guess who's been at it again....
> 
> View attachment 2888298
> 
> 
> View attachment 2888300
> 
> 
> View attachment 2888302


you look awesome


----------



## drspock7

balimoon said:


> This is so beautiful. I really like the way you work her dresses. Btw what size is this?




This one is a 10....the black and white one was a 14. I literally have dresses in every size 8-14. They are all cut different...bad for branding, but good for me. This one was marked at 109 and when I got to the register it was only 75. And to think I contemplated putting it back because I really don't NEED it and just got one last week.

My collection has really grown this winter. I only have one more to add and then I think I will be complacent...if only for a moment in time.


----------



## drspock7

bobolo said:


> you look awesome




Thank you!


----------



## megt10

Princess Pink said:


> I will do - is the fabric the same as the other wraps? I loved the Amelia style when it was first released - unfortunately I'm a DVFer on a budget so try and always go for sale deals, never seen the Amelia going as low as the other styles do on sale - but when I see a print I love will just have to bite the bullet.


I love the Amelia style as well. It is a little more flirty looking. I agree the prices are getting a little high but like you if I see a print I love I go for it too. I haven't bought much lately, but I haven't worn what I have so I can't really justify buying anything else. Unless of course it is on sale 



papertiger said:


> I think you're right, but hour-glass gals also look grrreat in them,* as long as they throw away any notion of 'correct size' and just go with what really fits (and built-in bra camis)*.


Totally agree. I am built straight up and down with not a large chest, but I still need to size up and usually need to wear a cami because I am broad through the shoulders and back. I do love the style though since it is really comfortable to wear and easy to get in and out of.


----------



## megt10

baysidebeauty said:


> Agree with this about getting the right size, and sizing does seem to vary year to year in the same style.  I have Jeannes in a 14 that fit great, very comfy, plenty of coverage, and Jeannes from other years in the same size that are tighter in the arms and chest/back, they barely fit


I have even found that the sizing varies from dress to dress in the same size and pattern. Last year I bought a dress that I tried on in a 6 and one was too big and the other was too small and one was just right. So much for quality control.


drspock7 said:


> Guess who finally found the perfect wrap...in such an unsuspecting color (I don't typically wear black anything)....
> 
> View attachment 2883360
> 
> 
> View attachment 2883361
> 
> 
> View attachment 2883362
> 
> 
> Between my return and my Nordies notes...only cost me $23 at the Rack such a steal!


I really like this dress on you and what a steal.


gottaluvmybags said:


> I made a big boobooo!!!
> 
> So I finally went and had a bunch of wrap dresses altered and I knew I only wanted 3 inches off the bottom for each dress.   Well this dummy forgot I had cut one dress when I thought about hemming it myself (I know I'm a dum dum)
> 
> Well my dress is a bit too short to wear without thick tights so I wanted some opinions on what color tights you guys think would look good - reference pic below


Oh no. I had that happen once and my dry cleaners had to reimburse me for the dress. That would be my first choice. I think this dress won't look great with tights but would look awesome as a top.


drspock7 said:


> Guess who's been at it again....
> 
> View attachment 2888298
> 
> 
> View attachment 2888300
> 
> 
> View attachment 2888302


Love this.


drspock7 said:


> This one is a 10....the black and white one was a 14. I literally have dresses in every size 8-14. They are all cut different...bad for branding, but good for me. This one was marked at 109 and when I got to the register it was only 75. And to think I contemplated putting it back because I really don't NEED it and just got one last week.
> 
> My collection has really grown this winter. I only have one more to add and then I think I will be complacent...if only for a moment in time.


That is a great deal. I am so glad that you bought it. It is really gorgeous on you.


----------



## drspock7

megt10 said:


> I have even found that the sizing varies from dress to dress in the same size and pattern. Last year I bought a dress that I tried on in a 6 and one was too big and the other was too small and one was just right. So much for quality control.
> 
> 
> 
> I really like this dress on you and what a steal.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no. I had that happen once and my dry cleaners had to reimburse me for the dress. That would be my first choice. I think this dress won't look great with tights but would look awesome as a top.
> 
> 
> 
> Love this.
> 
> 
> 
> That is a great deal. I am so glad that you bought it. It is really gorgeous on you.




Thank you!


----------



## baysidebeauty

drspock7 said:


> Guess who's been at it again....
> 
> View attachment 2888298
> 
> 
> View attachment 2888300
> 
> 
> View attachment 2888302




You look great!


----------



## deltalady

I purchased this Julian Too from Nordstrom Rack for $79.80 and it's not a made for outlet dress!


----------



## drspock7

deltalady said:


> I purchased this Julian Too from Nordstrom Rack for $79.80 and it's not a made for outlet dress!




Cool. I have been seeing some great finds at the rack as of late.


----------



## jayjay77

Loving everyone's DVF!!!


I'm really glad I checked this thread because I had no idea DVF was doing "Made for Outlet" type dresses.


I was at TJ Maxx's last week and saw a Jeanne Two, but priced at $179 which I thought it was a bit expensive for TJs. Today I went back and its still $179 and 100% silk .... BUT there were about 20 other DVF wraps, all viscose and spandex, and all $179 too! ...  with DVF tags showing $398 retail price. I think this is deceptive and not sure I would have checked the fabric content if I had not read this thread, so thanks for the heads up!!!!


Still may go back for the "real" Jeanne Two ... just would be nice to see a markdown since you all seem to have gotten some amazing deals on beautiful DVF!!!


----------



## deltalady

Here she is!


----------



## deltalady

Bought this New Julian Two at Nordstrom Rack (not a made for outlet dress) for $89. I'm not in love with the print so it's going back. It's a size 10 and a bit big on me. If anyone wants it, PM me and I'll give you the location when I return it. The print is called Mountain Jewels.


----------



## jayjay77

deltalady said:


> Here she is!


 
Beautiful! Love this print on you!


----------



## deltalady

jayjay77 said:


> Beautiful! Love this print on you!



Thank you!


----------



## BB2005

I recently spotted this DVF bag on DVf herself whilst watching House of DVF. I have been told it's the sultra knit metallic leather hobo (H2274053F14)  however I can't help but feel that they are different bags. I've searched the net, google images etc but cannot find anything with the same design. Is it a stephanie hobo and if so which version. The design details seem to have changed over the years.


----------



## sparksfly

How does DVF fit? Bought this dress in a size 6 for $44 at TJMaxx. It's the Fleurette dress and mines a cobalt blue. 

I'm normally a size 2-4 so I'm worried it's gonna look way too big since it's already flowy.


----------



## Polaremil

sparksfly said:


> How does DVF fit? Bought this dress in a size 6 for $44 at TJMaxx. It's the Fleurette dress and mines a cobalt blue.
> 
> I'm normally a size 2-4 so I'm worried it's gonna look way too big since it's already flowy.
> 
> View attachment 2975824
> 
> View attachment 2975825
> 
> View attachment 2975826




Fleurette sizes big. I am normally a size 2 in DVF, and 0 is perfect for me in Fleurette. You need a size two or even zero. HTH.


----------



## sparksfly

Polaremil said:


> Fleurette sizes big. I am normally a size 2 in DVF, and 0 is perfect for me in Fleurette. You need a size two or even zero. HTH.




Thanks I'll be returning it. If it keeps going down I might get it at $15 or under. 

Just didn't wanna leave it and risk someone else buying it. It's the only one sadly.


----------



## ugogirl

Have you guys heard pre-sale for DVF? I _accidentally_ heard that someone got a pre-sale info regularly from the store manager whenever they have a sale. Please forgive me if it is not the proper question for this thread.
Thanks!


----------



## Princess Pink

Just purchased a DVF dress from Last Call. Does anyone know if there are special items made for these types of retailers? The dress I've purchased just doesn't seem to be the usual quality (cheap fabric) and LC has all sizes available - surely if it was a genuine 'left over' they wouldn't have so much stock LOL.


----------



## deltalady

Princess Pink said:


> Just purchased a DVF dress from Last Call. Does anyone know if there are special items made for these types of retailers? The dress I've purchased just doesn't seem to be the usual quality (cheap fabric) and LC has all sizes available - surely if it was a genuine 'left over' they wouldn't have so much stock LOL.



Search this thread for "made for outlet". There's been many discussions on it.


----------



## Princess Pink

^^ thanks, I will do. I'm just feeling a bit like I've been conned at the moment - it also wasn't 'that' reasonably priced so hardly a bargain, but I do like the pattern so will most likely keep it. Interestingly, my dress from LC is made from 'viscoe spandex' and the exact same style (Zoe) on the DVF website is the standard silk jersey.


----------



## jess236

Bought this lace top (not the skirt) and really love it


----------



## megt10

Princess Pink said:


> ^^ thanks, I will do. I'm just feeling a bit like I've been conned at the moment - it also wasn't 'that' reasonably priced so hardly a bargain, but I do like the pattern so will most likely keep it. Interestingly, my dress from LC is made from 'viscoe spandex' and the exact same style (Zoe) on the DVF website is the standard silk jersey.



Yes, the viscose spandex is what is used for outlets, LC and the like. I bought a few from Rue La La last year not realizing that they were this material. They don't last as long and the material in the wrap dress doesn't stay wrapped very well. I am now really careful when buying from any source that isn't a department store. You can still find the silk version at places like last call but there aren't many of them.


----------



## megt10

I wore the Amelia that I bought last year for the first time. I love a dress with pockets.


----------



## rcy

megt10 said:


> I wore the Amelia that I bought last year for the first time. I love a dress with pockets.



great to see your pics meg! i love your style!


----------



## deltalady

megt10 said:


> I wore the Amelia that I bought last year for the first time. I love a dress with pockets.



Beautiful!


----------



## megt10

rcy said:


> great to see your pics meg! i love your style!



Aww, thank you. It has been a rough few years. I have purchased several DVF dresses and a few blouses but have yet to wear them. I will start posting again as I wear them.


----------



## megt10

deltalady said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you so much.


----------



## deltalady

I wore this Miliani to work the other day.


----------



## megt10

deltalady said:


> I wore this Miliani to work the other day.



Wow, I love the dress on you. It is so beautiful and feminine looking. I used to have that dress but grew out of it. I think I need to hunt it down in a larger size.


----------



## deltalady

megt10 said:


> Wow, I love the dress on you. It is so beautiful and feminine looking. I used to have that dress but grew out of it. I think I need to hunt it down in a larger size.



Thank you Meg &#10084;


----------



## Princess Pink

megt10 said:


> I wore the Amelia that I bought last year for the first time. I love a dress with pockets.



The dress looks fabulous on you - the print is one of the best Amelia styles I think, so much fun!

Thank you for the advice on the dress. I understand the Outlet mall stock issues but would have thought LC being part of Neiman Marcus would have been a more reputable place to buy, but sadly it seems no. I thought their stock was genuinely items that had been in store and hadn't sold. I'll definitely be much more careful next time.

My LC Zoe dress was still around $184 after tax, so hardly a 'bargain' as its a cheap version! I do like the pattern but am now seriously thinking of returning it purely on principle. LC are actually advertising on their site that the 'original price of this dress is $368 - so that's very very misleading!!!


----------



## megt10

Princess Pink said:


> The dress looks fabulous on you - the print is one of the best Amelia styles I think, so much fun!
> 
> Thank you for the advice on the dress. I understand the Outlet mall stock issues but would have thought LC being part of Neiman Marcus would have been a more reputable place to buy, but sadly it seems no. I thought their stock was genuinely items that had been in store and hadn't sold. I'll definitely be much more careful next time.
> 
> My LC Zoe dress was still around $184 after tax, so hardly a 'bargain' as its a cheap version! I do like the pattern but am now seriously thinking of returning it purely on principle. LC are actually advertising on their site that the 'original price of this dress is $368 - so that's very very misleading!!!



Thank you. I got compliments on the dress when I wore it. I was unsure of the style since it is so poofy but loved the pattern of it. 

I agree about NMLC being deceptive in their sales. They are not alone. Nordstrom Rack and Saks off 5th do the same thing. I have also seen the cheap version on Rue La La and Outnet which is part of Net-a-Porter. I have also noticed that a lot of the resellers on eBay are selling the cheap version. I happen to like the look and feel of viscose when it is of good quality, but the DVF dresses that I received none of them are good quality. One dress fell apart after I had it dry cleaned the first time.


----------



## panterka

megt10 said:


> I wore the Amelia that I bought last year for the first time. I love a dress with pockets.



Meg, you look great in this dress! Hope everything is well with you - you don't post here as frequently as before.


----------



## megt10

panterka said:


> Meg, you look great in this dress! Hope everything is well with you - you don't post here as frequently as before.



Thank you Panterka. I had a couple of rough years and didn't get out much. That with putting on about 15 lbs and selling my size 2 and 4 dresses didn't give me much opportunity. I have recently rediscovered my love of DVF and have added a few new things that I hope to wear and post soon. I got in the mail yesterday the 'Amelianna' Cotton & Silk Wrap Dress Simple Vines. It is on sale at Nordstrom. It is very similar to the Amelia dress but not as heavy or poofy. I ordered it in both a 6 and an 8 for comparison. I found it to be tts and I am keeping the 6. There wasn't a lot of difference between the two sizes. There was more room in the upper back area of the dress and the sleeves, but the chest coverage was the same. The length was the same and there was a bit more poof in the back of skirt part of the dress. All in all I like this style better than the Amelia. This one also has pockets. 
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...ferralID=30b08c77-fc06-11e4-8fa7-001b2166c62d


----------



## panterka

megt10 said:


> Thank you Panterka. I had a couple of rough years and didn't get out much. That with putting on about 15 lbs and selling my size 2 and 4 dresses didn't give me much opportunity. I have recently rediscovered my love of DVF and have added a few new things that I hope to wear and post soon. I got in the mail yesterday the 'Amelianna' Cotton & Silk Wrap Dress Simple Vines. It is on sale at Nordstrom. It is very similar to the Amelia dress but not as heavy or poofy. I ordered it in both a 6 and an 8 for comparison. I found it to be tts and I am keeping the 6. There wasn't a lot of difference between the two sizes. There was more room in the upper back area of the dress and the sleeves, but the chest coverage was the same. The length was the same and there was a bit more poof in the back of skirt part of the dress. All in all I like this style better than the Amelia. This one also has pockets.
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...ferralID=30b08c77-fc06-11e4-8fa7-001b2166c62d



I'm glad that you are back! Looking forward to seeing more of your posts and outfits&#128087;&#128096;&#128092;&#128526;


----------



## megt10

panterka said:


> I'm glad that you are back! Looking forward to seeing more of your posts and outfits&#128087;&#128096;&#128092;&#128526;



Thank you. You are so kind and I appreciate it.


----------



## Marylin

Hello Ladies, I'm new to this thread and just bought this dress made out of silk. I wear it as a tunic and would like to take care of it myself. So I'm asking your advice: do I have to take it to the dry cleaners or can I wash it myself? Any suggestions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## megt10

Marylin said:


> Hello Ladies, I'm new to this thread and just bought this dress made out of silk. I wear it as a tunic and would like to take care of it myself. So I'm asking your advice: do I have to take it to the dry cleaners or can I wash it myself? Any suggestions are greatly appreciated.



I know that there have been a few ladies that have carefully washed their dry clean only clothes. I always dry clean mine. Maybe they can weigh in on it.


----------



## megt10

Here is one of my new dresses. It is the New Julian Two in Floral Shadows Pink. I wore it for the first time yesterday.


----------



## rock_girl

megt10 said:


> Here is one of my new dresses. It is the New Julian Two in Floral Shadows Pink. I wore it for the first time yesterday.




Lovely as always Meg!


----------



## megt10

Thank you Rock Girl.


----------



## Marylin

megt10 said:


> I know that there have been a few ladies that have carefully washed their dry clean only clothes. I always dry clean mine. Maybe they can weigh in on it.



Thank you. I'll take it to the dry cleaners for now and maybe get more advice following this thread.


----------



## Marylin

megt10 said:


> Here is one of my new dresses. It is the New Julian Two in Floral Shadows Pink. I wore it for the first time yesterday.



Very pretty! Love your shoes with this!


----------



## deltalady

megt10 said:


> Here is one of my new dresses. It is the New Julian Two in Floral Shadows Pink. I wore it for the first time yesterday.



Beautiful!


----------



## Princess Pink

megt10 said:


> Here is one of my new dresses. It is the New Julian Two in Floral Shadows Pink. I wore it for the first time yesterday.



That pattern looks fantastic on you I love the NJTwo style - the 3/4 sleeve is very flattering.

I ended up sending the Zoe dress back to Last Call - just so annoyed about it


----------



## megt10

Marylin said:


> Very pretty! Love your shoes with this!


Thank you Marylin. The shoes are also very comfortable.


deltalady said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you. 


Princess Pink said:


> That pattern looks fantastic on you I love the NJTwo style - the 3/4 sleeve is very flattering.
> 
> I ended up sending the Zoe dress back to Last Call - just so annoyed about it



Thank you. I don't blame you for being annoyed. I received 2 dresses that were said to be silk from The Rack and they were both Viscose. I didn't even bother trying them on.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Princess Pink said:


> ^^ nude tights I think is your only option - as the dress is heavily patterned and quite a feature, any significant colour of tights will only clash......also the colours are summery so I don't think thick tights would work............
> 
> If it's really too short, just go shorter and turn it into a top.....those colours would look great with jeans.......




I totally forgot to come back and update you all.  My alterations lady at Nordstrom was able to make it work, she took fabric from the belt and made it a couple of inches longer!


----------



## megt10

gottaluvmybags said:


> I totally forgot to come back and update you all.  My alterations lady at Nordstrom was able to make it work, she took fabric from the belt and made it a couple of inches longer!



That's awesome. What a clever idea.


----------



## ScottyGal

Here is a picture of me wearing my favourite DvF today while at Madame Tussauds Orlando.. I bumped in to Leo &#128525;&#128537;


----------



## megt10

_Lee said:


> Here is a picture of me wearing my favourite DvF today while at Madame Tussauds Orlando.. I bumped in to Leo &#128525;&#128537;



Awesome picture. Love the dress. perfect for Orlando weather.


----------



## xiaoxiao

Hi all knowing ladies, I have a question... After giving birth I am looking for a in between dress that wld allow me to breast feed easily and still feel pretty, so I found DvF wrap dresses! I have a question about sizing and style. I found a Julian dress in silk, is it flattering? Does it run true to size? I am a bit self conscious right now as I still have 40 pounds to go so I am looking for something that cld accommodate my hip.  thanks in advance!


----------



## megt10

xiaoxiao said:


> Hi all knowing ladies, I have a question... After giving birth I am looking for a in between dress that wld allow me to breast feed easily and still feel pretty, so I found DvF wrap dresses! I have a question about sizing and style. I found a Julian dress in silk, is it flattering? Does it run true to size? I am a bit self conscious right now as I still have 40 pounds to go so I am looking for something that cld accommodate my hip.  thanks in advance!



Congratulations on your baby! I am a big fan of the wrap dress. I am a size 4/6 these days but size up to an 8 on the New Julian. I find that it gives better chest coverage that way. I don't have a large chest but am broad across the back and shoulders. I find that in the New Jeanne style a size 6 works best for me. There are a lot of sales going on right now too.


----------



## xiaoxiao

megt10 said:


> Congratulations on your baby! I am a big fan of the wrap dress. I am a size 4/6 these days but size up to an 8 on the New Julian. I find that it gives better chest coverage that way. I don't have a large chest but am broad across the back and shoulders. I find that in the New Jeanne style a size 6 works best for me. There are a lot of sales going on right now too.




Thank you!! What is the difference between Julian and new Julian? I def don't want to pay full price for something I might wear for a year max so sales are good lol. Where are those sales btw? I am reluctant to buy from outlets now that I've read there are lesser qualities ones for outlets. >_<


----------



## megt10

xiaoxiao said:


> Thank you!! What is the difference between Julian and new Julian? I def don't want to pay full price for something I might wear for a year max so sales are good lol. Where are those sales btw? I am reluctant to buy from outlets now that I've read there are lesser qualities ones for outlets. >_<



I don't recommend buying from outlets unless you are at the outlet and can see what you are getting. I posted yesterday I think about the dresses that were supposed to be silk as they were advertised that way and when they arrived they were the viscose material. 
The New Jeanne has long sleeves and a collar. I find that it material lays better in the chest area. The New Julian is a 3/4 sleeve version and the neckline is different. Nordstrom, Saks and DVF are all having sales at the moment. Here are a couple so you can see the difference. There are also a lot of pictures on this thread just take a look and I am sure that you will find something that works for you.
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...DER<>folder_id=2534374306418048&bmUID=kR.Xbke
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...LDER<>folder_id=2534374306418048&bmUID=kR.Yla.


----------



## baysidebeauty

I prefer the Jeanne over the Julian -- I think there is more coverage in the bust and it just lays better on me, I always feel like I'm about to pop out of the Julian.

I haven't really been wearing my wraps much at all, I always seem to be conscious of the possibility of the neckline popping open, I'm never 100% comfortable and am constantly checking myself, even if I safety pin it (from the inside, so it's not noticeable).  I've found I much prefer a shirtdress or shift style, just throw them on and forget about them.

I ordered the Maura from the DVF sale over the weekend.  I hope it's not too short, or there's at least fabric to let the hem down.  That is probably my biggest gripe with DVF dresses, WHY SO SHORT!?!   Just not appropriate for work.  Then again maybe that's a good thing they don't work for me, I'd be in the poor house otherwise   (especially with the Reina, I'd own that dress in just about every print it was ever made in if it had more length ).  Anyway, hope the Maura works, hopefully it will be delivered this coming week.


----------



## xiaoxiao

megt10 said:


> I don't recommend buying from outlets unless you are at the outlet and can see what you are getting. I posted yesterday I think about the dresses that were supposed to be silk as they were advertised that way and when they arrived they were the viscose material.
> 
> The New Jeanne has long sleeves and a collar. I find that it material lays better in the chest area. The New Julian is a 3/4 sleeve version and the neckline is different. Nordstrom, Saks and DVF are all having sales at the moment. Here are a couple so you can see the difference. There are also a lot of pictures on this thread just take a look and I am sure that you will find something that works for you.
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...DER<>folder_id=2534374306418048&bmUID=kR.Xbke
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...LDER<>folder_id=2534374306418048&bmUID=kR.Yla.






Thank you! I wish DvF website cld have explained different styles like the way you did - it was very clear.


----------



## megt10

xiaoxiao said:


> Thank you! I wish DvF website cld have explained different styles like the way you did - it was very clear.



You are welcome. I am glad I could help. There's also another style that I really like it is the Amelian. It is silk jersey material on the top and cotton on the bottom with pockets. It flairs out a bit but gives great coverage if you you have larger hips than bust. I bought this one in a size 6 and think it fits really well.

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...stenberg&N=4294912394+306418059&bmUID=kS0J1WY

The best thing to do is try a few sizes and styles to see what works best for your body. Don't buy anything you can't return.


----------



## megt10

baysidebeauty said:


> I prefer the Jeanne over the Julian -- I think there is more coverage in the bust and it just lays better on me, I always feel like I'm about to pop out of the Julian.
> 
> I haven't really been wearing my wraps much at all, I always seem to be conscious of the possibility of the neckline popping open, I'm never 100% comfortable and am constantly checking myself, even if I safety pin it (from the inside, so it's not noticeable).  I've found I much prefer a shirtdress or shift style, just throw them on and forget about them.
> 
> I ordered the Maura from the DVF sale over the weekend.  I hope it's not too short, or there's at least fabric to let the hem down.  That is probably my biggest gripe with DVF dresses, WHY SO SHORT!?!   Just not appropriate for work.  Then again maybe that's a good thing they don't work for me, I'd be in the poor house otherwise   (especially with the Reina, I'd own that dress in just about every print it was ever made in if it had more length ).  Anyway, hope the Maura works, hopefully it will be delivered this coming week.



I totally agree with you about how short most of the dresses are. I have just sized up to an 8 in the New Julian so that there is plenty of fabric. I am not busty so nothing was going anywhere. I used to wear a cami with my wrap dresses but going larger has helped me do away with that.


----------



## xiaoxiao

megt10 said:


> You are welcome. I am glad I could help. There's also another style that I really like it is the Amelian. It is silk jersey material on the top and cotton on the bottom with pockets. It flairs out a bit but gives great coverage if you you have larger hips than bust. I bought this one in a size 6 and think it fits really well.
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...stenberg&N=4294912394+306418059&bmUID=kS0J1WY
> 
> The best thing to do is try a few sizes and styles to see what works best for your body. Don't buy anything you can't return.






Thanks to you I decided to give this a try! I haven't tried it on and the size is a bit big for me, but I will give it a try anyway. Thanks to this thread now when I look I always check if it's 100% silk. [emoji106]


----------



## drspock7

xiaoxiao said:


> Hi all knowing ladies, I have a question... After giving birth I am looking for a in between dress that wld allow me to breast feed easily and still feel pretty, so I found DvF wrap dresses! I have a question about sizing and style. I found a Julian dress in silk, is it flattering? Does it run true to size? I am a bit self conscious right now as I still have 40 pounds to go so I am looking for something that cld accommodate my hip.  thanks in advance!




It is best to be able to try it on or order a few sizes. I literally have dresses ranging from an 8-14. Their sizing is horrible as I should NOT be able to fit that many sizes from one company. My wrap dresses fall over three different sizes. I am an 10/12 every where else in the world but I can fit a 10, 12 and 14 wrap dress depending on the style....


----------



## baysidebeauty

drspock7 said:


> It is best to be able to try it on or order a few sizes. I literally have dresses ranging from an 8-14. Their sizing is horrible as I should NOT be able to fit that many sizes from one company. My wrap dresses fall over three different sizes. I am an 10/12 every where else in the world but I can fit a 10, 12 and 14 wrap dress depending on the style....



Same here, I'm a 10-12 in most other companies but need a 14 in DVF wraps, and sometimes that's just right and other times too small  and have other styles in 10 and 12.  You really need to try on every dress from DVF, even the same style can vary in fit (especially the wraps) from year to year.


----------



## megt10

xiaoxiao said:


> Thanks to you I decided to give this a try! I haven't tried it on and the size is a bit big for me, but I will give it a try anyway. Thanks to this thread now when I look I always check if it's 100% silk. [emoji106]
> 
> View attachment 3007827


That is really pretty. I hope that it works out for you.


baysidebeauty said:


> Same here, I'm a 10-12 in most other companies but need a 14 in DVF wraps, and sometimes that's just right and other times too small  and have other styles in 10 and 12.  You really need to try on every dress from DVF,* even the same style can vary in fit (especially the wraps) from year to year.*



I have even had the same dress and print in the same size fit differently. One was too big the other too small.


----------



## xiaoxiao

baysidebeauty said:


> Same here, I'm a 10-12 in most other companies but need a 14 in DVF wraps, and sometimes that's just right and other times too small  and have other styles in 10 and 12.  You really need to try on every dress from DVF, even the same style can vary in fit (especially the wraps) from year to year.




That is a big variation! I probably won't be able to try all the sizes - time is a luxury for me right now... But just curious, since it's a wrap dress, how did you find the perfect "fit"? I figure one just wrap it around and call it a day lol. What constitute a "perfect wrap"?


----------



## drspock7

xiaoxiao said:


> That is a big variation! I probably won't be able to try all the sizes - time is a luxury for me right now... But just curious, since it's a wrap dress, how did you find the perfect "fit"? I figure one just wrap it around and call it a day lol. What constitute a "perfect wrap"?






This is a 12

When you're breast don't explode out and you don't have to hold in your stomach to make the belt for constitute the "right" fit.~LOL!




This is a 10



This is a 14...excuse flash! And will/would require a snap or something to keep it closed.


----------



## megt10

xiaoxiao said:


> That is a big variation! I probably won't be able to try all the sizes - time is a luxury for me right now... But just curious, since it's a wrap dress, how did you find the perfect "fit"? I figure one just wrap it around and call it a day lol. What constitute a "perfect wrap"?



For me the perfect wrap fits well without feeling like I am going to flash any part of my body while walking or moving in a normal way. Some wraps just fit better in the bust. When I was a size 2 in sheath dresses I wore a 4 in wrap dresses. I almost always had to wear a camisole or bralette so I wasn't flashing. Now that I am 15 lbs heavier I think that they actually fit my body better. I can size up now without too much material in the hips.


----------



## MAGJES

I've always been a fan of the dvf wrap dress and have recently tried a few of her skirt styles.  They are amazing and fit great!  LOVE the Gemma Skirt.  I'll post a few pics of some of my newer wrap dresses that I also adore.  The new flared wrap dresses are wonderful!


----------



## MAGJES

megt10 said:


> Here is one of my new dresses. It is the New Julian Two in Floral Shadows Pink. I wore it for the first time yesterday.



Beautiful print!

Looks great with your light hair!!


----------



## baysidebeauty

I got the Maura today and was pleasantly suprised that it is not too short    It does hit above my knees but there's a good inch or so of fabric to have let down, so it should hit right at the knee if I get it taken down.  

I'm on the fence about the dress itself, though - it's okay but I'm not convinced I look that great in it, I think because there's detailing at the waist and that kind of draws the eye right to the waist, not something I want to accentuate.     It's returnable so I'm going to think about it.


----------



## JessLovesTim

megt10 said:


> Wow that is a great deal. I just got a dress from the DVF sale and I think I love it.
> 
> I got the Red Samara Skirt Samara Desert Bands on a great sale earlier this year and it was finally cool enough a couple of days ago to wear it. It is heavy but I love the print and it is really comfortable to wear.




I know this is an old posting- but may I say you look so FAB in how you style your DVF!


----------



## megt10

MAGJES said:


> I've always been a fan of the dvf wrap dress and have recently tried a few of her skirt styles.  They are amazing and fit great!  LOVE the Gemma Skirt.  I'll post a few pics of some of my newer wrap dresses that I also adore.  The new flared wrap dresses are wonderful!


Hey Magjes, good to see you here. I can't wait to see some pics. It would be nice for this thread to be revived a bit. 


MAGJES said:


> Beautiful print!
> 
> Looks great with your light hair!!


Thank you.


JessLovesTim said:


> I know this is an old posting- but may I say you look so FAB in how you style your DVF!


Aww, thank you so much. That is really kind of you to say.


----------



## Polaremil

Has anyone bought the Layla dress..? Is it tts?


----------



## megt10

Polaremil said:


> Has anyone bought the Layla dress..? Is it tts?



I haven't purchased it but you can google the dress and read the reviews.


----------



## megt10

Yesterday I wore for the first time the Amelianna Gingham Black. Had a couple of photo bombers.


----------



## Polaremil

megt10 said:


> I haven't purchased it but you can google the dress and read the reviews.




Thanks megt10 for the tip, I actually found the information on DVF's site (where the dress was already on sale). It runs large. Now I only have to wait for sales to start in Europe.


----------



## deltalady

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore for the first time the Amelianna Gingham Black. Had a couple of photo bombers.



I love it!!!


----------



## megt10

deltalady said:


> I love it!!!



Thank you so much Delta.


----------



## deltalady

Wearing my Snow Leopard New Julian Two to a work conference.


----------



## megt10

deltalady said:


> Wearing my Snow Leopard New Julian Two to a work conference.



You look amazing. I love the print of this dress. It is one of my all time favorites.


----------



## deltalady

megt10 said:


> You look amazing. I love the print of this dress. It is one of my all time favorites.



Thank you Meg!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

megt10 said:


> Thank you Marylin. The shoes are also very comfortable.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> Thank you. I don't blame you for being annoyed. I received 2 dresses that were said to be silk from The Rack and they were both Viscose. I didn't even bother trying them on.



Same!!
Dress was described as silk jersey....wasn't silk.&#128556;


----------



## megt10

texasgirliegirl said:


> Same!!
> Dress was described as silk jersey....wasn't silk.&#128556;



Doesn't that just make you so mad! I have stopped even looking online at places like the Rack, LC etc. I did buy one from Outnet that is supposed to be silk. It hasn't arrived yet so I will have to wait and see on that one. So for now I am limiting my buying to the sales.


----------



## MAGJES

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore for the first time the Amelianna Gingham Black. Had a couple of photo bombers.



LOVE this one!


----------



## megt10

MAGJES said:


> LOVE this one!



Thank you so much Magjes. I adore that dress.


----------



## lilac28

Does anyone know if this is an authentic DVF dress? 


It was on clearance at TJ's for $80 & but the tag that's supposed to be sewn inside with the hologram is missing & the DVF retail tag pinned to the dress says "Amanda Glass Scarf black" but a google search shows a total different dress. TIA


----------



## megt10

lilac28 said:


> Does anyone know if this is an authentic DVF dress?
> 
> 
> It was on clearance at TJ's for $80 & but the tag that's supposed to be sewn inside with the hologram is missing & the DVF retail tag pinned to the dress says "Amanda Glass Scarf black" but a google search shows a total different dress. TIA



I have never seen the tag that's to the right of the dress on any DVF items. I am not an expert but I am skeptical. Then again DVF has made a lot of clothes specifically for outlets this might be one of them.


----------



## lilac28

The dress has a full zip that runs right down the middle so that's probably why the tag is off to the side. I did not know DVF had clothes made exclusively for the outlet, interesting.


----------



## mrsinlondon

I didn't realise that there are so many fans. I believe kate Middleton is one herself. I have a wrap dress, a couple of tops and I got a leather bag from DVF. I love her cuts. So flattering and feminine. I often post on my blog about her.. 
Mrsinlondon.co.uk 

I really want another wrap dress!!


----------



## STEFFIHWEE

Bought this at one of the DVF sales recently. I call it my Morticia Addams dress. Haha


----------



## mrsinlondon

STEFFIHWEE said:


> View attachment 3048170
> 
> Bought this at one of the DVF sales recently. I call it my Morticia Addams dress. Haha


Great dress. This is my newest addition from DVF 

picoolio.net/images/2015/01/31/IMG_20150127_162450_edit971da.jpg

Just looked at my blog- did not realise how many posts I have where I wear DVF. I guess I should have got the hint that I am obsessed when I signed up to this post.

I did not know DVF makes especially for outlet. I went to their Outlet store in Bicester, UK and all the things also can be found online and seemed to have previously been sold on their website..


----------



## megt10

lilac28 said:


> The dress has a full zip that runs right down the middle so that's probably why the tag is off to the side. I did not know DVF had clothes made exclusively for the outlet, interesting.



I meant the tag on the right that says CA. I have never seen that on any of her dresses and I have a lot of them. I have one wardrobe that is devoted to DVF . I am a little out of control.


----------



## megt10

STEFFIHWEE said:


> View attachment 3048170
> 
> Bought this at one of the DVF sales recently. I call it my Morticia Addams dress. Haha


It looks great on you. 


mrsinlondon said:


> Great dress. This is my newest addition from DVF
> 
> picoolio.net/images/2015/01/31/IMG_20150127_162450_edit971da.jpg
> 
> Just looked at my blog- did not realise how many posts I have where I wear DVF. I guess I should have got the hint that I am obsessed when I signed up to this post.
> 
> *I did not know DVF makes especially for outlet.* I went to their Outlet store in Bicester, UK and all the things also can be found online and seemed to have previously been sold on their website..


Yes, it has been discussed many times here. She makes dresses that are normally silk jersey material with Viscose instead of the silk. The material is cheaper heavier and does not stand up to dry cleaning in my experience. Here is an example. 

http://www.theoutnet.com/en-US/prod...-snake-print-stretch-jersey-wrap-dress/550469


----------



## lilac28

megt10 said:


> I meant the tag on the right that says CA. I have never seen that on any of her dresses and I have a lot of them. I have one wardrobe that is devoted to DVF . I am a little out of control.


 
Ohhh gotcha now. That's like an inspection tag of some kind for clothing imported to Canada (CA). 


That's some collection you have! So colourful.


----------



## megt10

lilac28 said:


> Ohhh gotcha now. That's like an inspection tag of some kind for clothing imported to Canada (CA).
> 
> 
> That's some collection you have! So colourful.



Yes I do have a collection. I have another wardrobe for my other dresses. 

That is interesting about the import tag. I have never seen one before.


----------



## deltalady

I'm wearing my pink python print New Julian Two today.


----------



## megt10

deltalady said:


> I'm wearing my pink python print New Julian Two today.



You look amazing Deltalady. I love the colors and the print.


----------



## Notorious Pink

So thrilled that DVF finally opened a boutique near me! Some of my favorite dresses are DVF, although funny enough I find the wrap dresses do not fit me right - I have one, but I almost never wear it. However, two or three are in very heavy rotation in my house, and DH and DS1 and 2 like them on me (especially my "marshmallow"-pattern maxi halter dress)

Anyway, I walked in yesterday to find that the assistant manager is someone I know from another boutique so she was extremely helpful and they are now holding a few pieces for me....



Polaremil said:


> Has anyone bought the Layla dress..? Is it tts?




...including the Layla. Polaremil, I wish you could try it on. This is the one I tried yesterday: 




What's interesting to me is that this model looks fabulous in the wrap dresses, but not so great in the dresses that suited me....I think they have different fit models for the different types of dresses. Anyway, I tried this on and I love it...it hangs away from the body so I think you could take it down a size or two. I usually wear a 2 or 4 in DVF, and went for a 2 here (but I think I should try the 0). NOTE the material is NOT soft and comfortable! Because of the lamè it is a bit harder, but quite frankly it is SO chic and elegant in this material (and would be fabulous in the fall with leggings) that I don't actually care.

This is the other dress I have on hold, the Lillie. It is faaaaaabulous on. I had to laugh to myself, in the store the Zarita and the lace dresses looked so wide on me, which this photo made me think of - she doesn't look too thrilled in it....






megt10 said:


> I meant the tag on the right that says CA. I have never seen that on any of her dresses and I have a lot of them. I have one wardrobe that is devoted to DVF . I am a little out of control.




Good to see you here. Megt10! [emoji254]


----------



## deltalady

megt10 said:


> You look amazing Deltalady. I love the colors and the print.



Thank you Meg!


----------



## Polaremil

BBC said:


> ...including the Layla. Polaremil, I wish you could try it on. This is the one I tried yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 3057090
> 
> 
> What's interesting to me is that this model looks fabulous in the wrap dresses, but not so great in the dresses that suited me....I think they have different fit models for the different types of dresses. Anyway, I tried this on and I love it...it hangs away from the body so I think you could take it down a size or two. I usually wear a 2 or 4 in DVF, and went for a 2 here (but I think I should try the 0). NOTE the material is NOT soft and comfortable! Because of the lamè it is a bit harder, but quite frankly it is SO chic and elegant in this material (and would be fabulous in the fall with leggings) that I don't actually care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji254]




Hey, in the end, I bought the green and black Layla dress, and it is just as you described it, flowing and lovely. Did not wait for the sales though, although I should have since My Theresa had it on sale. I love this version of the dress, too, but I imagine the material is not the softest.


----------



## megt10

BBC said:


> So thrilled that DVF finally opened a boutique near me! Some of my favorite dresses are DVF, although funny enough I find the wrap dresses do not fit me right - I have one, but I almost never wear it. However, two or three are in very heavy rotation in my house, and DH and DS1 and 2 like them on me (especially my "marshmallow"-pattern maxi halter dress)
> 
> Anyway, I walked in yesterday to find that the assistant manager is someone I know from another boutique so she was extremely helpful and they are now holding a few pieces for me....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...including the Layla. Polaremil, I wish you could try it on. This is the one I tried yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 3057090
> 
> 
> What's interesting to me is that this model looks fabulous in the wrap dresses, but not so great in the dresses that suited me....I think they have different fit models for the different types of dresses. Anyway, I tried this on and I love it...it hangs away from the body so I think you could take it down a size or two. I usually wear a 2 or 4 in DVF, and went for a 2 here (but I think I should try the 0). NOTE the material is NOT soft and comfortable! Because of the lamè it is a bit harder, but quite frankly it is SO chic and elegant in this material (and would be fabulous in the fall with leggings) that I don't actually care.
> 
> This is the other dress I have on hold, the Lillie. It is faaaaaabulous on. I had to laugh to myself, in the store the Zarita and the lace dresses looked so wide on me, which this photo made me think of - she doesn't look too thrilled in it....
> 
> View attachment 3057097
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see you here. Megt10! [emoji254]



Oh, sweetie, I have a whole cupboard devoted to DVF dresses. I have been on this thread for years hence an overflowing closet. 

It is interesting that you say that the wrap dresses don't work well for you. I use to be a size 2 and a 4 in the wrap dress. When I got sick a few years ago and was pretty much bed and housebound I gained almost 20 well I did gain a bit over 20 but have lost 8 lbs. I am now a solid size 6. Since the weight gain I find that the wrap dresses look so much better on me.

BTW I love the dresses that you have pictured. I found that when I was smaller that the sheathe dresses looked best on me.


----------



## megt10

I love the Yahzi during the summer.


----------



## deltalady

megt10 said:


> I love the Yahzi during the summer.



You look lovely Meg!


----------



## megt10

deltalady said:


> You look lovely Meg!



Thank you. Couldn't remember if I posted the picture before but this dress is awesome during the summer. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Notorious Pink

megt10 said:


> I love the Yahzi during the summer.




You are absolutely gorgeous, Meg...and faaaaaabulous accessories!!! (loooove the watch! [emoji7] and the bag! [emoji7])


----------



## megt10

BBC said:


> You are absolutely gorgeous, Meg...and faaaaaabulous accessories!!! (loooove the watch! [emoji7] and the bag! [emoji7])



Thank you so much, BBC. I really think that the wrap dress looks so much better on me now that I am larger. Maybe because I am more proportional.


----------



## Notorious Pink

megt10 said:


> Thank you so much, BBC. I really think that the wrap dress looks so much better on me now that I am larger. Maybe because I am more proportional.




I feel like the wraps don't cover my chest properly....and I think they're also for women with, shall we say, more curves up top.


----------



## megt10

BBC said:


> I feel like the wraps don't cover my chest properly....and I think they're also for women with, shall we say, more curves up top.



I actually don't have curves up top. I am broad shouldered and have a large ribcage. I am a 36 barely b. I do wear padded push-up bras with these dresses. I always size up in the wrap dress. I buy a 6 in the New Jeanne and an 8 in the New Julian. With the Julian that gives me plenty of chest coverage without being too big. I have found I can wear an 8 in the New Jeanne too, but then the sleeves are loose and sloppy looking.


----------



## katdhoneybee

Would you ladies be able to advise me on sizing for the Abigail maxi dress? I typically wear a 6 in other brands, but I have one DvF wrap drap dress that I sized up to an 8 in (for decency ). Just wondering if this is generally true about DvF wrap sizing or if it's different depending on style - and if the Abigail is one of those styles. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Swtshan7

Does anyone have any experience with DVF Fur? There is a fox fur vest at Nordstrom I am considering.


----------



## eurasiangirl

ootd - python amelia wrap dress, loren hope necklace/bracelet/studs, mz wallace small sutton, obsidian tieks


----------



## susieserb

katdhoneybee said:


> Would you ladies be able to advise me on sizing for the Abigail maxi dress? I typically wear a 6 in other brands, but I have one DvF wrap drap dress that I sized up to an 8 in (for decency ). Just wondering if this is generally true about DvF wrap sizing or if it's different depending on style - and if the Abigail is one of those styles. Thanks in advance!


All my DVF dresses where sized up to an 8; like you I wear a 6.  6 in DVF (for me would be )


----------



## katdhoneybee

Thank you so much!


----------



## Notorious Pink

katdhoneybee said:


> Would you ladies be able to advise me on sizing for the Abigail maxi dress? I typically wear a 6 in other brands, but I have one DvF wrap drap dress that I sized up to an 8 in (for decency ). Just wondering if this is generally true about DvF wrap sizing or if it's different depending on style - and if the Abigail is one of those styles. Thanks in advance!




It seems that everyone I know sizes up for the Wrap Dresses, but not for the other designs. I am a 0/2 and for the wraps I wear a 4.



eurasiangirl said:


> ootd - python amelia wrap dress, loren hope necklace/bracelet/studs, mz wallace small sutton, obsidian tieks




GORGEOUS!!!! Love this on you.

So not only do I love DVF, I am loving the new Americana Manhasset boutique. Because I have prior relationships with the assistant manager and one of the SAs from other Americana boutiques, they are letting me hold a few items and buy them piece by piece (I like to avoid CC debt). For my first purchase, I came home with two beauties that I can't wait to wear!!! I went for the Layla in white with the rust and gold lamè, and the Soleil silk romper in black. Next I want to "bail out" the white and gold Lillie maxi, and then.....


----------



## megt10

katdhoneybee said:


> Would you ladies be able to advise me on sizing for the Abigail maxi dress? I typically wear a 6 in other brands, but I have one DvF wrap drap dress that I sized up to an 8 in (for decency ). Just wondering if this is generally true about DvF wrap sizing or if it's different depending on style - and if the Abigail is one of those styles. Thanks in advance!


I would go up a size in the wrap.


eurasiangirl said:


> ootd - python amelia wrap dress, loren hope necklace/bracelet/studs, mz wallace small sutton, obsidian tieks


Stunning. I love the Amelia dress and it looks fantastic on you.


BBC said:


> It seems that everyone I know sizes up for the Wrap Dresses, but not for the other designs. I am a 0/2 and for the wraps I wear a 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GORGEOUS!!!! Love this on you.
> 
> So not only do I love DVF, I am loving the new Americana Manhasset boutique. Because I have prior relationships with the assistant manager and one of the SAs from other Americana boutiques, they are letting me hold a few items and buy them piece by piece (I like to avoid CC debt). For my first purchase, I came home with two beauties that I can't wait to wear!!! I went for the Layla in white with the rust and gold lamè, and the Soleil silk romper in black. Next I want to "bail out" the white and gold Lillie maxi, and then.....


Lol, that's how it starts. I hope you post pictures!


----------



## maddie66

katdhoneybee said:


> Would you ladies be able to advise me on sizing for the Abigail maxi dress? I typically wear a 6 in other brands, but I have one DvF wrap drap dress that I sized up to an 8 in (for decency ). Just wondering if this is generally true about DvF wrap sizing or if it's different depending on style - and if the Abigail is one of those styles. Thanks in advance!




I find that the wrap dresses to be pretty true to size, BUT I always wear a cami under them anyway because there's no way I can get them to stay "shut" no matter how well I wrap them (my issue is the opposite of having too much to contain....[emoji37]).  I also think the New Julian just fits a little differently than wrap styles with collars, so I suspect that there are variations in styles.


----------



## Princess Pink

I am up two sizes in wraps to a 14 and even then if they were made in a 16 I would prefer!!! Am a 10 in all my other brands. Need the space for the lower half  I have quite a few DVF blouses and they are 10s and have one size 12.

The good thing for size 14 is there seems to be a lot of selection! Always seem to get my size in the patterns I want.


----------



## baysidebeauty

Princess Pink said:


> I am up two sizes in wraps to a 14 and even then if they were made in a 16 I would prefer!!! Am a 10 in all my other brands. Need the space for the lower half  I have quite a few DVF blouses and they are 10s and have one size 12.
> 
> The good thing for size 14 is there seems to be a lot of selection! Always seem to get my size in the patterns I want.


It's the opposite here - hardly ever see a 14 on the rack, even on-line 14s sell out quickly.  Agree though - wish she made a 16, I'd be more comfortable in 16 too, DVF is cut small.

You ladies look so great in your DVF!!


----------



## megt10

I got a new DVF Julian Giant Floral Multi from the sales. I wore it today to brunch and to see a play.


----------



## baysidebeauty

megt10 said:


> I got a new DVF Julian Giant Floral Multi from the sales. I wore it today to brunch and to see a play.



You look terrific!  Great colors on you.  

Cute pooch, too


----------



## megt10

baysidebeauty said:


> You look terrific!  Great colors on you.
> 
> Cute pooch, too



Thank you so much, Bayside. Misha always wants to get in the pictures. He hates it when we are leaving and as soon as the camera comes out he is right there. I think he is trying to tell us he wants to go too.


----------



## Princess Pink

megt10 said:


> I got a new DVF Julian Giant Floral Multi from the sales. I wore it today to brunch and to see a play.



Gorgeous pattern on you - looks totally fabulous, absolutely perfect look for your day out!


----------



## rock_girl

megt10 said:


> I got a new DVF Julian Giant Floral Multi from the sales. I wore it today to brunch and to see a play.




Wow!  I love this pattern Meg.


----------



## megt10

Princess Pink said:


> Gorgeous pattern on you - looks totally fabulous, absolutely perfect look for your day out!





rock_girl said:


> Wow!  I love this pattern Meg.



Thank you so much ladies. I have been stalking this dress since I saw it. I knew eventually the price would to down and hoped that my size would still be available.


----------



## Notorious Pink

megt10 said:


> I got a new DVF Julian Giant Floral Multi from the sales. I wore it today to brunch and to see a play.




Meg, there are no words!!!! My jaw hit the floor - you look absolutely gorgeous and - AGAIN - The. Most. Beautiful. Accessories!!!! [emoji7]

I picked up the lamè Layla and the black soleil romper. The lamè Lillie and the navy embellished Prita are on hold, I will pick them up when I can. I have worn the soleil and it is fabulous, just perfect for my lifestyle, day to night. DH noticed when I wore it to dinner - a good sign! I promise to take pics next time I wear it!


----------



## megt10

BBC said:


> Meg, there are no words!!!! My jaw hit the floor - you look absolutely gorgeous and - AGAIN - The. Most. Beautiful. Accessories!!!! [emoji7]
> 
> I picked up the lamè Layla and the black soleil romper. The lamè Lillie and the navy embellished Prita are on hold, I will pick them up when I can. I have worn the soleil and it is fabulous, just perfect for my lifestyle, day to night. DH noticed when I wore it to dinner - a good sign! I promise to take pics next time I wear it!



Thanks sweetie! I don't know if you can see my earrings in the picture but they are perfect  DH noticed them and said how pretty they were. That's saying a lot. He didn't notice the difference between my denim 35 B and my turquoise 30 chèvre .

You must post pictures next time you wear any DVF .


----------



## Notorious Pink

megt10 said:


> Thanks sweetie! I don't know if you can see my earrings in the picture but they are perfect  DH noticed them and said how pretty they were. That's saying a lot. He didn't notice the difference between my denim 35 B and my turquoise 30 chèvre .
> 
> 
> 
> You must post pictures next time you wear any DVF .




Meg, I DID notice and they are PERFECT on you! Noticed the bag, too! It stunning and soooo *you*. I promise I will take a pic next time. DHs are funny like that - just had at least 5 inches cut off my hair today, and I'm wondering if mine will notice!


----------



## megt10

BBC said:


> Meg, I DID notice and they are PERFECT on you! Noticed the bag, too! It stunning and soooo *you*. I promise I will take a pic next time. DHs are funny like that - just had at least 5 inches cut off my hair today, and I'm wondering if mine will notice!



5 " off the hair he will notice. Mine notices shoes too. Pretty much anything else can pass for something else I already own. I did get 3 new DVF dresses today from the Saks clearance sale. Awesome prices but final sale on everything. I was able to use a gift card so it was all free. hope to post pictures tomorrow. One of the dresses was the same print I wore the other day in a sheath style. I sized up so it wouldn't bee too short and there is about an extra 1/2 that I can let it down. Love it. I also got a New Jeanne wrap in small orange leaves and the yellow, white and black New Yahzi. It a primary color yellow and not pastel so I think it works with my complexion.


----------



## Kathrin 96

Hi dears,

I am so excited! today my DvF Jacket arrived and though is seems to be a little bit hard to combine with the other things I have in my cupboard, I am in love with it. Just a question: beeing an European I ordered it in 42, that should be your size 12. They sent me size 8 that fits quite good, a little bit too loose in general, so that I am a little bit confused: any Europeans who can step in please and help me with the sizes, especially for the dresses? Shall I go for a 14 ( as it is said that you should go at least one size bigger) or shall I go for size 10 to 12? 

*confused*


----------



## megt10

Kathrin 96 said:


> Hi dears,
> 
> I am so excited! today my DvF Jacket arrived and though is seems to be a little bit hard to combine with the other things I have in my cupboard, I am in love with it. Just a question: beeing an European I ordered it in 42, that should be your size 12. They sent me size 8 that fits quite good, a little bit too loose in general, so that I am a little bit confused: any Europeans who can step in please and help me with the sizes, especially for the dresses? Shall I go for a 14 ( as it is said that you should go at least one size bigger) or shall I go for size 10 to 12?
> 
> *confused*



Congrats on the coat. I don't know how they converted a 42 sounds like IT sizing. That sounds closest to a US 8. What size do you normally wear in U.S. sizing? Or what size do you wear in the country you live in?


----------



## Kathrin 96

megt10 said:


> Congrats on the coat. I don't know how they converted a 42 sounds like IT sizing. That sounds closest to a US 8. What size do you normally wear in U.S. sizing? Or what size do you wear in the country you live in?




Dear megt10, thank you so much for your answer. Watching this thread I was so overwhelmed by your pictures and your beautiful dresses that look so good on you. (And, even if it is not appropriate over here: everytime I see you signature, I have to think of the  Spitz I lost and have to cry a little bit, when it comes to dogs, I weep easiliy. Just wanted to say " I am sorry and I know how it fells")

So, the sizes- ugh, they sizing system tends to be a little bit chaotic over here. Beeing German, my German size would be a 40, that is an Italian 42 - 44, french 42, Spanish 38 OR 40, English 14. Unfortunately we do not have an DVF shop over here  so I have to do Internetshopping. Having a small torso but very female hips (to say it in an euphemistic way) I am quite insecure about which dress I should buy and I'd love to have a DVF dress. So I don't go wrong with sizes.

My US size would be a 10, sometimes an 8, depends on the brand. So what do you think, should I go for size 12 ordering a dress? And, if that is not too much asked for: do you have a hint for me, which dress to order, having a pear shaped figure? 

Thank you so much!


----------



## Princess Pink

Kathrin 96 said:


> Dear megt10, thank you so much for your answer. Watching this thread I was so overwhelmed by your pictures and your beautiful dresses that look so good on you. (And, even if it is not appropriate over here: everytime I see you signature, I have to think of the  Spitz I lost and have to cry a little bit, when it comes to dogs, I weep easiliy. Just wanted to say " I am sorry and I know how it fells")
> 
> So, the sizes- ugh, they sizing system tends to be a little bit chaotic over here. Beeing German, my German size would be a 40, that is an Italian 42 - 44, french 42, Spanish 38 OR 40, English 14. Unfortunately we do not have an DVF shop over here  so I have to do Internetshopping. Having a small torso but very female hips (to say it in an euphemistic way) I am quite insecure about which dress I should buy and I'd love to have a DVF dress. So I don't go wrong with sizes.
> 
> My US size would be a 10, sometimes an 8, depends on the brand. So what do you think, should I go for size 12 ordering a dress? And, if that is not too much asked for: do you have a hint for me, which dress to order, having a pear shaped figure?
> 
> Thank you so much!



You sound like my twin  we are the same size & pear shape - US8/10 depending on the brand, but mainly a 10 - I'm also a UK14. As I've mentioned in a couple of posts, I'm a US14 in DVF wraps and with consideration to the lower half, it's still not comfortable - on me that is. But DVF doesn't go bigger. I suggest in a wrap dress, go for a US14 to be on the safe side, you can always get it altered if you find its a little big.


----------



## megt10

Kathrin 96 said:


> Dear megt10, thank you so much for your answer. Watching this thread I was so overwhelmed by your pictures and your beautiful dresses that look so good on you. (And, even if it is not appropriate over here: everytime I see you signature, I have to think of the  Spitz I lost and have to cry a little bit, when it comes to dogs, I weep easiliy. Just wanted to say " I am sorry and I know how it fells")
> 
> So, the sizes- ugh, they sizing system tends to be a little bit chaotic over here. Beeing German, my German size would be a 40, that is an Italian 42 - 44, french 42, Spanish 38 OR 40, English 14. Unfortunately we do not have an DVF shop over here  so I have to do Internetshopping. Having a small torso but very female hips (to say it in an euphemistic way) I am quite insecure about which dress I should buy and I'd love to have a DVF dress. So I don't go wrong with sizes.
> 
> My US size would be a 10, sometimes an 8, depends on the brand. So what do you think, should I go for size 12 ordering a dress? And, if that is not too much asked for: do you have a hint for me, which dress to order, having a pear shaped figure?
> 
> Thank you so much!


Thank you so much Kathrin for your very kind words. I miss Beau every day even though I still have 2 more dogs at home. He was such a character. I am sorry for your loss as well. That is the only problem with animals, they just don't live long enough. Beau was almost 17 but it still wasn't enough time with him.

In regards to DVF sizing. I would probably follow Princess Pink's advice. There are so many styles to choose from. If you have Net-a-Porter in Germany I think I would try both a 12 and a 14 to see which fits you better. They are great about returns. I would also suggest one of the newer style wrap dresses that flair out a bit. I think that they give more room in the hips. Even with my weight gain I am still more straight up and down just a bit larger all over. I think I would rather go a bit bigger in a wrap than smaller for all over coverage. The key is to find places that you can order different styles and return what doesn't work.


----------



## megt10

I bought this dress a few months ago on sale and am finally wearing it. It is the Karlyn in Toile Collage Green. I am a huge fan of her sleeveless dresses living in SoCal. I just got this belt so decided to wear it with the dress. I liked the look. I had to size up in this dress to accommodate my rib cage and broad back.


----------



## maddie66

megt10 said:


> I bought this dress a few months ago on sale and am finally wearing it. It is the Karlyn in Toile Collage Green. I am a huge fan of her sleeveless dresses living in SoCal. I just got this belt so decided to wear it with the dress. I liked the look. I had to size up in this dress to accommodate my rib cage and broad back.




So pretty!  I didn't see this one at all out here in New England (probably because it is only warm about 1 month of the whole year!).  And I love the way it looks with your Bal -- I feel like DvF and Bals were made for each other![emoji2]


----------



## megt10

maddie66 said:


> So pretty!  I didn't see this one at all out here in New England (probably because it is only warm about 1 month of the whole year!).  And I love the way it looks with your Bal -- I feel like DvF and Bals were made for each other![emoji2]



Thank you so much Maddie. I am wearing another DVF dress today and hope to get pictures.


----------



## Princess Pink

megt10 said:


> I bought this dress a few months ago on sale and am finally wearing it. It is the Karlyn in Toile Collage Green. I am a huge fan of her sleeveless dresses living in SoCal. I just got this belt so decided to wear it with the dress. I liked the look. I had to size up in this dress to accommodate my rib cage and broad back.




Another gorgeous look for you Megt! Please keep them coming!!! 

Have you tried a thin black belt too with the dress? I love the green, it's one of my favourite colours.


----------



## baysidebeauty

megt10 said:


> I bought this dress a few months ago on sale and am finally wearing it. It is the Karlyn in Toile Collage Green. I am a huge fan of her sleeveless dresses living in SoCal. I just got this belt so decided to wear it with the dress. I liked the look. I had to size up in this dress to accommodate my rib cage and broad back.


----------



## maddie66

megt10 said:


> Thank you so much Maddie. I am wearing another DVF dress today and hope to get pictures.




I have one on today too -- Bevin dress in black, because I needed to look extra-professional for a presentation but hate wearing suit-like attire.  I don't know where I would be without DvF!


----------



## megt10

Princess Pink said:


> Another gorgeous look for you Megt! Please keep them coming!!!
> 
> Have you tried a thin black belt too with the dress? I love the green, it's one of my favourite colours.





baysidebeauty said:


>



Thanks so much ladies. No, I haven't tried any other belt with the dress. It was the first time that I wore the dress or the belt. I will try it next time.


----------



## megt10

Here is the dress that I wore yesterday. It is the Jilda Two in Spring Dots Green. I think this one runs tts more so than the other wraps.


----------



## Notorious Pink

megt10 said:


> Here is the dress that I wore yesterday. It is the Jilda Two in Spring Dots Green. I think this one runs tts more so than the other wraps.




Gorgeous as usual!!! 

I am going back to DVF today. Need to bail out one of my holdings and do an exchange. I cut my hair rather significantly and now the Layla doesn't look right. Good thing I didn't wear it before the haircut! Ah, but I will get something else instead. [emoji6]


----------



## Notorious Pink

Returned the Layla and got this dress instead....part of my new favorite outfit, paired with H and VCA!


----------



## mrsinlondon

BBC said:


> Returned the Layla and got this dress instead....part of my new favorite outfit, paired with H and VCA!
> 
> View attachment 3069753


What a great outfit. Love that dress. 

I love dvf. Her clothing are so feminine and well cut. I often find though that when people ask where the dress comes from and you respond Diane von Furstenberg they don't the brand. (I am based in london,uk) anyone else finds this or is it just me?


----------



## megt10

BBC said:


> Gorgeous as usual!!!
> 
> I am going back to DVF today. Need to bail out one of my holdings and do an exchange. I cut my hair rather significantly and now the Layla doesn't look right. Good thing I didn't wear it before the haircut! Ah, but I will get something else instead. [emoji6]


Thank you BBC.


BBC said:


> Returned the Layla and got this dress instead....part of my new favorite outfit, paired with H and VCA!
> 
> View attachment 3069753


Awesome outfit and accessories! Hope we get a mod pic when you wear it. Love the leather jacket with it to give the super feminine outfit an edge. Did your husband notice the haircut? 


mrsinlondon said:


> What a great outfit. Love that dress.
> 
> I love dvf. Her clothing are so feminine and well cut. I often find though that when people ask where the dress comes from and you respond Diane von Furstenberg they don't the brand. (I am based in london,uk) anyone else finds this or is it just me?


I am in California and find that if someone knows anything about clothes they know DVF but if not then no they have no idea. Though usually the people that ask who makes the dress know about DVF.


----------



## Notorious Pink

megt10 said:


> Thank you BBC.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome outfit and accessories! Hope we get a mod pic when you wear it. Love the leather jacket with it to give the super feminine outfit an edge. Did your husband notice the haircut?
> 
> 
> 
> I am in California and find that if someone knows anything about clothes they know DVF but if not then no they have no idea. Though usually the people that ask who makes the dress know about DVF.




Unfortunately I didn't get a shot with the whole outfit, this will have to do. DH LOVES the new look! He noticed immediately (unlike my DSs....[emoji317])


----------



## megt10

BBC said:


> Unfortunately I didn't get a shot with the whole outfit, this will have to do. DH LOVES the new look! He noticed immediately (unlike my DSs....[emoji317])
> 
> View attachment 3070539



Wow, you look stunning. What a gorgeous dress on you. I knew you DH would notice. I don't know what your hairstyle was before, but the one you have now is just beautiful and glamourous looking.


----------



## GoStanford

I'm new to this thread - all of you are a wealth of information.  I learned the two dresses I had on order at Outnet are viscose/spandex so I called  (luckily CS is open 24 hours) and cancelled the order.  I had tried several dresses on at Nordstrom and I didn't know/pay attention that the fabric can differ.  To be honest, the dresses I tried at Nordstrom felt too short for me for work (and I'm average height) and I'm reading that others of you feel this way too.  I can see myself safety pinning the skirt so it doesn't fly open or always wearing it with tights.  I will say I was pleased that the dresses were kept in such beautiful condition at Nordstrom.  A while ago I went to Bloomingdale's in another city and was disappointed to see these lovely dresses dragging on the floor, falling off hangers, and already dirty on the hems from dust and debris on the floor.  

I am learning about the differences between the various styles (collar/no collar, sleeve button/no button, and more).  Is there a comprehensive reference or sticky I can read to learn the difference between printed jersey, stretch jersey, and silk jersey?  I searched "made for outlet" and read the posts pertaining to that.

I want to sort out what all the fabric options are.  For example, Nordstrom Rack online has dresses that are 90% cotton/10% silk, and the main Nordstrom website has viscose/rayon dresses.  I don't know what jersey is made of.  Appreciate your help.

Edited to add:  Wow, looking at DVF dresses is so much fun!  I just placed orders with Nordstrom, DVF, and Outnet and am hoping at least one style/color combo works out.  I was aiming for a wrap dress originally but really like the style of the Reina.  I would like to wear it as a tunic with leggings or tights if it fits well.


----------



## megt10

GoStanford said:


> I'm new to this thread - all of you are a wealth of information.  I learned the two dresses I had on order at Outnet are viscose/spandex so I called  (luckily CS is open 24 hours) and cancelled the order.  I had tried several dresses on at Nordstrom and I didn't know/pay attention that the fabric can differ.  To be honest, the dresses I tried at Nordstrom felt too short for me for work (and I'm average height) and I'm reading that others of you feel this way too.  I can see myself safety pinning the skirt so it doesn't fly open or always wearing it with tights.  I will say I was pleased that the dresses were kept in such beautiful condition at Nordstrom.  A while ago I went to Bloomingdale's in another city and was disappointed to see these lovely dresses dragging on the floor, falling off hangers, and already dirty on the hems from dust and debris on the floor.
> 
> I am learning about the differences between the various styles (collar/no collar, sleeve button/no button, and more).  Is there a comprehensive reference or sticky I can read to learn the difference between printed jersey, stretch jersey, and silk jersey?  I searched "made for outlet" and read the posts pertaining to that.
> 
> I want to sort out what all the fabric options are.  For example, Nordstrom Rack online has dresses that are 90% cotton/10% silk, and the main Nordstrom website has viscose/rayon dresses.  I don't know what jersey is made of.  Appreciate your help.
> 
> Edited to add:  Wow, looking at DVF dresses is so much fun!  I just placed orders with Nordstrom, DVF, and Outnet and am hoping at least one style/color combo works out.  I was aiming for a wrap dress originally but really like the style of the Reina.  I would like to wear it as a tunic with leggings or tights if it fits well.


Welcome. DVF has so many styles that I am sure that you will find something that works well for you. I have found that most of her tunic style dresses are a bit short for me. I am 5'7" but with longer legs. Many of the tunic style dresses and non-wrap dresses have some fabric at the hem to let down. I have done that with a lot of her dresses and that makes them so much better. I really like the Kaden style. I found this print which I love in the Kaden and was able to size up 1 size for almost 2" of extra length.


----------



## GoStanford

megt10 said:


> Welcome. DVF has so many styles that I am sure that you will find something that works well for you. I have found that most of her tunic style dresses are a bit short for me. I am 5'7" but with longer legs. Many of the tunic style dresses and non-wrap dresses have some fabric at the hem to let down. I have done that with a lot of her dresses and that makes them so much better. I really like the Kaden style. I found this print which I love in the Kaden and was able to size up 1 size for almost 2" of extra length.


I agree, that Kaden is gorgeous.  I tried it on at Nordstrom and really liked it.  The tropical print is so pretty!


----------



## megt10

GoStanford said:


> I agree, that Kaden is gorgeous.  I tried it on at Nordstrom and really liked it.  The tropical print is so pretty!



I agree. I have it in the wrap and I bought it in the Kaden from Nordstrom when it went on sale. It is on sale at several stores right now. It is really pretty.


----------



## Princess Pink

megt10 said:


> Welcome. DVF has so many styles that I am sure that you will find something that works well for you. I have found that most of her tunic style dresses are a bit short for me. I am 5'7" but with longer legs. Many of the tunic style dresses and non-wrap dresses have some fabric at the hem to let down. I have done that with a lot of her dresses and that makes them so much better. I really like the Kaden style. I found this print which I love in the Kaden and was able to size up 1 size for almost 2" of extra length.



I really like this style of dress - it seems the Giant Floral is the only design it comes in! Did you think Meg it more straight or a-line shape, possibly similar to the Gaby style from a wee while ago?


----------



## GoStanford

I'm waiting on some DVF dresses to arrive so I can try them on.  If anybody has reviews of the Reina dress that they are willing to share, I would find that very helpful.  I want to try the Reina dress as a tunic on top of dark leggings.  Does it tend to run small similar to the wrap style?


----------



## megt10

GoStanford said:


> I'm waiting on some DVF dresses to arrive so I can try them on.  If anybody has reviews of the Reina dress that they are willing to share, I would find that very helpful.  I want to try the Reina dress as a tunic on top of dark leggings.  Does it tend to run small similar to the wrap style?



In my experience the Reina runs tts.


----------



## megt10

Princess Pink said:


> I really like this style of dress - it seems the Giant Floral is the only design it comes in! Did you think Meg it more straight or a-line shape, possibly similar to the Gaby style from a wee while ago?



More A-line I think. I may wear it tomorrow. If I do I will get pictures.


----------



## ninayoung

I've got to post all my DVFs I can find on my phone coz I LOVE it!!! Thanks for letting me share


----------



## megt10

ninayoung said:


> I've got to post all my DVFs I can find on my phone coz I LOVE it!!! Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 3080949
> 
> View attachment 3080950
> 
> View attachment 3080951
> 
> View attachment 3080953
> 
> View attachment 3080954
> 
> View attachment 3080956
> 
> View attachment 3080957
> 
> View attachment 3080959



Wow, great haul. Everything looks amazing on you.


----------



## ninayoung

megt10 said:


> Wow, great haul. Everything looks amazing on you.




Thank you! I'm still new to the forum but very excited to see this thread. Simply love everything from DVF!!


----------



## *MJ*

I'm thinking of ordering the Jadrian wrap...it's cute...but I've never tried it on. Have any of you ladies owned or tried on this style? Any thoughts on it? [emoji4][emoji257]


----------



## megt10

*MJ* said:


> I'm thinking of ordering the Jadrian wrap...it's cute...but I've never tried it on. Have any of you ladies owned or tried on this style? Any thoughts on it? [emoji4][emoji257]
> 
> View attachment 3081020



I have this pattern but not this style. I haven't tried on this style, but it looks similar to the Ameliana which I do have and like a lot. Just order it from a place you can return it if it doesn't work out for you.


----------



## *MJ*

megt10 said:


> I have this pattern but not this style. I haven't tried on this style, but it looks similar to the Ameliana which I do have and like a lot. Just order it from a place you can return it if it doesn't work out for you.




Thanks Meg! [emoji259]
I will give it a try [emoji4]


----------



## maddie66

*MJ* said:


> I'm thinking of ordering the Jadrian wrap...it's cute...but I've never tried it on. Have any of you ladies owned or tried on this style? Any thoughts on it? [emoji4][emoji257]
> 
> View attachment 3081020




I am always drawn to this style but it never seems to hit me quite in the right place on my leg -- either too short and it feels like a skater dress or too long and it feels a little frumpy.  Most of my DvF dresses hit right at the knee or slightly above (I'm 5'6"), which is perfect for work.  These flared dresses usually are a little shorter than that and sadly I can't do that at my job!


----------



## megt10

maddie66 said:


> I am always drawn to this style but it never seems to hit me quite in the right place on my leg -- either too short and it feels like a skater dress or too long and it feels a little frumpy.  Most of my DvF dresses hit right at the knee or slightly above (I'm 5'6"), which is perfect for work.  These flared dresses usually are a little shorter than that and sadly I can't do that at my job!



I think that the Amelianna is long enough. I am 5'7" with longer legs and of a certain age and I feel comfortable in it. Here is a picture.


----------



## maddie66

megt10 said:


> I think that the Amelianna is long enough. I am 5'7" with longer legs and of a certain age and I feel comfortable in it. Here is a picture.




It looks great on you!


----------



## *MJ*

maddie66 said:


> I am always drawn to this style but it never seems to hit me quite in the right place on my leg -- either too short and it feels like a skater dress or too long and it feels a little frumpy.  Most of my DvF dresses hit right at the knee or slightly above (I'm 5'6"), which is perfect for work.  These flared dresses usually are a little shorter than that and sadly I can't do that at my job!



Thank you for this input maddie66! I'm 5' 9"...and I wonder how this one will look on me. I think I will have to order it and try it and see. 



megt10 said:


> I think that the Amelianna is long enough. I am 5'7" with longer legs and of a certain age and I feel comfortable in it. Here is a picture.



I'm 5'9" with long legs too Meg...The Amelianna looks very similar, and it is gorgeous on you!!


----------



## maddie66

*MJ* said:


> Thank you for this input maddie66! I'm 5' 9"...and I wonder how this one will look on me. I think I will have to order it and try it and see.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 5'9" with long legs too Meg...The Amelianna looks very similar, and it is gorgeous on you!!




You tall ladies with long legs are bumming me out!  [emoji3]


----------



## ninayoung

megt10 said:


> I think that the Amelianna is long enough. I am 5'7" with longer legs and of a certain age and I feel comfortable in it. Here is a picture.




You look great!! I can see we have a similar taste for dresses and bags


----------



## megt10

maddie66 said:


> It looks great on you!


Thank you. I really like this style and it has pockets.


*MJ* said:


> Thank you for this input maddie66! I'm 5' 9"...and I wonder how this one will look on me. I think I will have to order it and try it and see.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 5'9" with long legs too Meg...The Amelianna looks very similar, and it is gorgeous on you!!


You are very kind. Thank you.


maddie66 said:


> You tall ladies with long legs are bumming me out!  [emoji3]





ninayoung said:


> You look great!! I can see we have a similar taste for dresses and bags


Thank you Nina.


----------



## DC-Cutie

so after years of shying away from DVF wrap dresses, I FINALLY found a style and material that I can deal with. Got if from the outlet.  I love the sleeves the most


----------



## *MJ*

DC-Cutie said:


> so after years of shying away from DVF wrap dresses, I FINALLY found a style and material that I can deal with. Got if from the outlet.  I love the sleeves the most
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3082034




Super pretty!


----------



## Dukeprincess

DC-Cutie said:


> so after years of shying away from DVF wrap dresses, I FINALLY found a style and material that I can deal with. Got if from the outlet.  I love the sleeves the most
> 
> View attachment 3082034



Gorgeous!  (I am popping in to say hello to all of my DVF lovelies!  Glad to see this thread is still going!  )


----------



## maddie66

DC-Cutie said:


> so after years of shying away from DVF wrap dresses, I FINALLY found a style and material that I can deal with. Got if from the outlet.  I love the sleeves the most
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3082034




You look great!  I have this same dress and love it!  I even wear it in the winter over a black turtleneck and tights.


----------



## GoStanford

Just an update that Nordstrom dropped the price on its Jilda wrap.  When I checked yesterday, it was on sale for an even better price than the week prior.  All of you look great in these dresses!


----------



## Princess Pink

^^ I love the pattern on that Jilda wrap but unfortunately the Jilda sleeves are horribly unflattering on my arms....

I did order the Giant Floral shift dress though inspired by Megt :greengrin:


----------



## Princess Pink

*MJ* said:


> I'm thinking of ordering the Jadrian wrap...it's cute...but I've never tried it on. Have any of you ladies owned or tried on this style? Any thoughts on it? [emoji4][emoji257]
> 
> View attachment 3081020



Haven't seen in IRL and the color and pattern is pretty but it says it's cotton so am not sure how well that would hang in that style, also may be a big creaser.....if you get it please share!


----------



## megt10

DC-Cutie said:


> so after years of shying away from DVF wrap dresses, I FINALLY found a style and material that I can deal with. Got if from the outlet.  I love the sleeves the most
> 
> View attachment 3082034


Looks great DC.


Dukeprincess said:


> Gorgeous!  (I am popping in to say hello to all of my DVF lovelies!  Glad to see this thread is still going!  )


Hey Duke good to see you.


Princess Pink said:


> ^^ I love the pattern on that Jilda wrap but unfortunately the Jilda sleeves are horribly unflattering on my arms....
> 
> I did order the Giant Floral shift dress though inspired by Megt :greengrin:


I think you are going to love it.


----------



## Princess Pink

megt10 said:


> Looks great DC.
> 
> Hey Duke good to see you.
> 
> I think you are going to love it.



Thanks Meg! Since the posts a few days ago it's been in the back of my mind and then the price became too good to turn down....not too sure about the sizing, my normal size in the non-DVF world is a 10 but I ordered a 14 as I'm a 14 in wraps and I have the Gaby from a few years ago and it's a 12, but round the bottom its got a little fitted.......really excited to receive it! I wish I could wear it this weekend actually! I have nude shoes but not sure about the bag as yet - the colors as just so gorgeous!


----------



## megt10

Here is the New Yahzi Short dress in Eden Garden Sunlight print that I got at Saks clearance. I love the short sleeve and sleeveless wrap dresses.


----------



## Princess Pink

^^ that looks really lovely on you, paired with the navy is perfect! I have a sleeveless wrap dress from a few years ago, it has the collar, I forget the name, you've inspired me to get it out


----------



## ninayoung

megt10 said:


> Here is the New Yahzi Short dress in Eden Garden Sunlight print that I got at Saks clearance. I love the short sleeve and sleeveless wrap dresses.




You look stunning in this bright yellow DVF, not to mention the bag and the sandals!


----------



## megt10

Princess Pink said:


> ^^ that looks really lovely on you, paired with the navy is perfect! I have a sleeveless wrap dress from a few years ago, it has the collar, I forget the name, you've inspired me to get it out


You should. I can't stand wearing anything with sleeves when it gets really hot.


ninayoung said:


> You look stunning in this bright yellow DVF, not to mention the bag and the sandals!



Aww, thank you, Nina. You are very kind.


----------



## baysidebeauty

megt10 said:


> Here is the New Yahzi Short dress in Eden Garden Sunlight print that I got at Saks clearance. I love the short sleeve and sleeveless wrap dresses.



You look great in this - so summery!  Great color combo with the yellow and blue.


----------



## baysidebeauty

megt10 said:


> Welcome. DVF has so many styles that I am sure that you will find something that works well for you. I have found that most of her tunic style dresses are a bit short for me. I am 5'7" but with longer legs. Many of the tunic style dresses and non-wrap dresses have some fabric at the hem to let down. I have done that with a lot of her dresses and that makes them so much better. I really like the Kaden style. I found this print which I love in the Kaden and was able to size up 1 size for almost 2" of extra length.




Meg - how much material is available in the Kaden to take down the hem?  DVF dresses are too short for me and usually don't have much material to let down, but what about this one?  I found one in my size on-line but hate to order and send it back if it's too short.


----------



## megt10

baysidebeauty said:


> You look great in this - so summery!  Great color combo with the yellow and blue.


Thank you.


baysidebeauty said:


> Meg - how much material is available in the Kaden to take down the hem?  DVF dresses are too short for me and usually don't have much material to let down, but what about this one?  I found one in my size on-line but hate to order and send it back if it's too short.



There is only about a 1/2 inch. I sized up to an 8 in the dress because there was about a 2" difference in the length between the size 6 and 8. There wasn't much difference in the actual dress aside from the length.


----------



## maddie66

megt10 said:


> Here is the New Yahzi Short dress in Eden Garden Sunlight print that I got at Saks clearance. I love the short sleeve and sleeveless wrap dresses.




You look fantastic, and I love your little design assistants!


----------



## megt10

maddie66 said:


> You look fantastic, and I love your little design assistants!



Thank you. I have so many little helpers.


----------



## baysidebeauty

megt10 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> There is only about a 1/2 inch. I sized up to an 8 in the dress because there was about a 2" difference in the length between the size 6 and 8. There wasn't much difference in the actual dress aside from the length.



Not going to work for me then     Oh well.  Thanks for replying so quickly before I hit the submit order button


----------



## megt10

Here is the new dress that I am really wanting to try. It is available at Nordstrom, BG=no tax, NM. I am going to SCP next week where they have a DVF shop as well as all the major stores. I am at the point with my dresses that I can not justify buying anything at full price since I already have so much that hasn't been worn. Though this has me wanting to pull the trigger. I love that it is a faux-wrap style. Looks like it just slips on. I also need to check the length of the dress since it says mid-thigh, but that isn't always reliable. Sizing up 1 size might make it long enough. Then again some of the pictures make the dress look knee length. 

Has anyone here seen or tried this dress?


----------



## baysidebeauty

megt10 said:


> Here is the new dress that I am really wanting to try. It is available at Nordstrom, BG=no tax, NM. I am going to SCP next week where they have a DVF shop as well as all the major stores. I am at the point with my dresses that I can not justify buying anything at full price since I already have so much that hasn't been worn. Though this has me wanting to pull the trigger. I love that it is a faux-wrap style. Looks like it just slips on. I also need to check the length of the dress since it says mid-thigh, but that isn't always reliable. Sizing up 1 size might make it long enough. Then again some of the pictures make the dress look knee length.
> 
> Has anyone here seen or tried this dress?



This is the first I've seen of it.  Good color for late summer transition into fall.


----------



## megt10

baysidebeauty said:


> This is the first I've seen of it.  Good color for late summer transition into fall.



I was thinking the same thing. Especially here in SoCal where it can be in the 90's in October. I will look for the dress when I get to the mall next week and let you know what I think.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Thanks ladies - I'm slowly getting back into wearing my DVF.  I'm finding dresses that i have never worn in my closet.  I also went to the outlet and got bit by the bug - LOL

I picked up 2 Flueretts - black/brown cheeta print and blue Moroccan Ditsy and 2 new Julians.  

For years I was very self conscious about my mid-section and thought the wraps would draw attention, but it's the exact opposite.  I feel great in them!


----------



## GoStanford

megt10 said:


> Here is the new dress that I am really wanting to try. It is available at Nordstrom, BG=no tax, NM. I am going to SCP next week where they have a DVF shop as well as all the major stores. I am at the point with my dresses that I can not justify buying anything at full price since I already have so much that hasn't been worn. Though this has me wanting to pull the trigger. I love that it is a faux-wrap style. Looks like it just slips on. I also need to check the length of the dress since it says mid-thigh, but that isn't always reliable. Sizing up 1 size might make it long enough. Then again some of the pictures make the dress look knee length.
> 
> Has anyone here seen or tried this dress?


This is absolutely gorgeous - really like the slip-on idea.  Please keep us posted on the fit once you give it a try.

I got my Outnet order today - some great prints in the traditional 100% silk wrap (collared style) and also sleeveless, but sadly nothing worked for me.  For various reasons mentioned in this thread, I think the DVF wrap style doesn't quite work for me, but I'm not entirely giving up yet.


----------



## megt10

DC-Cutie said:


> Thanks ladies - I'm slowly getting back into wearing my DVF.  I'm finding dresses that i have never worn in my closet.  I also went to the outlet and got bit by the bug - LOL
> 
> I picked up 2 Flueretts - black/brown cheeta print and blue Moroccan Ditsy and 2 new Julians.
> 
> *For years I was very self conscious about my mid-section and thought the wraps would draw attention, but it's the exact opposite.*  I feel great in them!


I agree. I actually think that the wrap dress looks better on me now that I weigh about 15 lbs more than I use to. 


GoStanford said:


> This is absolutely gorgeous - really like the slip-on idea.  Please keep us posted on the fit once you give it a try.
> 
> I got my Outnet order today - some great prints in the traditional 100% silk wrap (collared style) and also sleeveless, but sadly nothing worked for me.  For various reasons mentioned in this thread, I think the DVF wrap style doesn't quite work for me, but I'm not entirely giving up yet.


I hope to try the dress on today and will let you know what I think.


----------



## OKComputer

Here's my new Layla in Dancing Explosion. Added a silk ribbon as a belt to make it work appropriate


----------



## balimoon

Love the idea of a belt. Gorgeous!!


----------



## GoStanford

Though the Anniversary Sale has ended, there are still several DVF dresses on sale on the Nordstrom website, especially in the smaller sizes.


----------



## GoStanford

I see from earlier posts that others have found inconsistent sizing in the DVF dresses.  In my very limited experience trying on a dozen or more dresses in the past two weeks, this line has some of the most inconsistent sizing I have seen, even in the same style!

Today I tried another Reina dress on in the same size as the one I just returned from the DVF website sale.  This other one is much more generously cut.  Strange!


----------



## GoStanford

Love the new confetti print advertised in the DVF e-mails, but I would not be able to make that dress (the way it is styled on the model) look work-appropriate!


----------



## megt10

OKComputer said:


> Here's my new Layla in Dancing Explosion. Added a silk ribbon as a belt to make it work appropriate


Look beautiful on you. I love the print.


GoStanford said:


> I see from earlier posts that others have found inconsistent sizing in the DVF dresses.  In my very limited experience trying on a dozen or more dresses in the past two weeks, this line has some of the most inconsistent sizing I have seen, even in the same style!
> 
> Today I tried another Reina dress on in the same size as the one I just returned from the DVF website sale.  This other one is much more generously cut.  Strange!



I have found sizing very inconsistent even within the same size of the same dress. Which is why I would never buy any of her dresses that were a final sale.


----------



## baysidebeauty

GoStanford said:


> I see from earlier posts that others have found inconsistent sizing in the DVF dresses.  In my very limited experience trying on a dozen or more dresses in the past two weeks, this line has some of the most inconsistent sizing I have seen, even in the same style!
> 
> Today I tried another Reina dress on in the same size as the one I just returned from the DVF website sale.  This other one is much more generously cut.  Strange!



Yes


----------



## baysidebeauty

OKComputer said:


> Here's my new Layla in Dancing Explosion. Added a silk ribbon as a belt to make it work appropriate



Love the colors in this print!


----------



## DC-Cutie

GoStanford said:


> I see from earlier posts that others have found inconsistent sizing in the DVF dresses.  In my very limited experience trying on a dozen or more dresses in the past two weeks, this line has some of the most inconsistent sizing I have seen, even in the same style!
> 
> Today I tried another Reina dress on in the same size as the one I just returned from the DVF website sale.  This other one is much more generously cut.  Strange!


 
I have dresses in my closet ranging from 4-10!  Crazy, right?  


However, the last few dresses I've purchased have been 6 or 8.  I wish she could get more consistent with sizing.  I hate trying on or order multiple sizes in the same style, only to find they work but in different sizes.  It makes ordering really hard


----------



## bagladyRM

Anyone buying or thinking of buying the Secret Agent bag??? I am really interested in it for work. Looks lovely!!


----------



## missmoimoi

Admiring a few DVF handbags. I cannot afford a Dior but this [emoji6][emoji2][emoji3]









The confetti tweed bag is super cute imo [emoji4]


----------



## mrsinlondon

missmoimoi said:


> Admiring a few DVF handbags. I cannot afford a Dior but this [emoji6][emoji2][emoji3]
> View attachment 3118882
> 
> View attachment 3118883
> 
> View attachment 3118884
> 
> View attachment 3118885
> 
> 
> The confetti tweed bag is super cute imo [emoji4]


Love all of these bags @missmoimoi 
I got a Dvf bag and its my favourite yet. Got it for our wedding from my husband. And the best thing? It's massive! Did you buy one?


----------



## missmoimoi

mrsinlondon said:


> Love all of these bags @missmoimoi
> I got a Dvf bag and its my favourite yet. Got it for our wedding from my husband. And the best thing? It's massive! Did you buy one?




Congrats!  What colour did you get?
I did not buy anything because I am in the middle of a purge - cleaning out my closets to:



consign
donate
I'd feel awful bringing home a new handbag when I just let about 6 go out the door.  I'm sure I can let more go along with shoes and clothing.


----------



## ScottyGal

missmoimoi said:


> Admiring a few DVF handbags. I cannot afford a Dior but this [emoji6][emoji2][emoji3]
> View attachment 3118882
> 
> View attachment 3118883
> 
> View attachment 3118884
> 
> View attachment 3118885
> 
> 
> The confetti tweed bag is super cute imo [emoji4]



I want one! All so gorgeous &#10084;


----------



## mrsinlondon

missmoimoi said:


> Congrats!  What colour did you get?
> I did not buy anything because I am in the middle of a purge - cleaning out my closets to:
> 
> 
> 
> consign
> donate
> I'd feel awful bringing home a new handbag when I just let about 6 go out the door.  I'm sure I can let more go along with shoes and clothing.


I got a blue one. Dvf Drew satchel I think it's called. Love huge bags!


----------



## balimoon

Wow this is stunning!! I like the fact you have a black cami underneath and it hasn't ruined the look of the dress.


----------



## balimoon

megt10 said:


> I meant the tag on the right that says CA. I have never seen that on any of her dresses and I have a lot of them. I have one wardrobe that is devoted to DVF . I am a little out of control.


Wow you definitely beat me in the DVF collection. I thought I had loads.


----------



## megt10

balimoon said:


> Wow you definitely beat me in the DVF collection. I thought I had loads.



Yeah, and that is after selling off a large portion of my DVF


----------



## balimoon

Beautiful collection Nina. I love the Hatsu the most.


----------



## balimoon

ninayoung said:


> I've got to post all my DVFs I can find on my phone coz I LOVE it!!! Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 3080949
> 
> View attachment 3080950
> 
> View attachment 3080951
> 
> View attachment 3080953
> 
> View attachment 3080954
> 
> View attachment 3080956
> 
> View attachment 3080957
> 
> View attachment 3080959





megt10 said:


> Wow, great haul. Everything looks amazing on you.



Beautiful collection I love the Hatsu the most.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Does anyone have the Bevina and could comment on sizing?


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Hi everyone!  I've been perusing this thread and everyone looks lovely in their DVF dresses!  I'm looking for some advice.  I have a wedding to go to, as a guest, in mid-April in Southern California.  Do you think the Fleurette dress would be ok to wear or would it be inappropriate due to its length or the time of year?  I have it in pink or blue and would probably choose the blue.  Thank you!


----------



## bagsforme

DC-Cutie said:


> I have dresses in my closet ranging from 4-10!  Crazy, right?
> 
> 
> However, the last few dresses I've purchased have been 6 or 8.  I wish she could get more consistent with sizing.  I hate trying on or order multiple sizes in the same style, only to find they work but in different sizes.  It makes ordering really hard



Mine are too.  Hate the sizing.  the wrap dresses are always the largest size.


----------



## Ms_Jade

I am hoping to mine this thread's knowledge of the wacky DvF sizing and figure out if the cotton "Scarlet" cut would fit me. I own three DvF (Julian and Jeanne) in size 4-6, but after two children they don't fit me anymore . I love this dress and I think it might fit me given the extra room in the hips and higher neckline to keep "the girls" under cover. http://www.ebay.com/itm/22192076814...1&exe=13453&ext=34391&sojTags=exe=exe,ext=ext. But I am wondering if the 10 would be too big? I am 5' 2" and 130lbs. Would love to hear any advice!


----------



## baysidebeauty

GoStanford said:


> I see from earlier posts that others have found inconsistent sizing in the DVF dresses.  In my very limited experience trying on a dozen or more dresses in the past two weeks, this line has some of the most inconsistent sizing I have seen, even in the same style!
> 
> Today I tried another Reina dress on in the same size as the one I just returned from the DVF website sale.  This other one is much more generously cut.  Strange!




Ugh!  Tell me about it!  I tried on a 12 in a Tallulah wrap at Neiman's, which fit but was a bit snug so I ordered a 14, and it fits TIGHTER THAN THE 12!


----------



## baysidebeauty

I've really been wanting the Kaden in Riveria Buds but held off because I figured it would probably be too short, but Matches had it on sale so I figured what the heck its free shipping and returns.  I got it in a 12 and it fit but it didn't really hang as nicely as I thought it should have, I need just a leeeeetle more room, so I sent it back.  

I was able to track down a 14 at a DVF outlet though - I LOVE IT!    It is so easy breezy and fun, will be perfect for a summer day dress!  

I'm really debating tracking another one down in a Giant Floral Buds, but I'm really on the fence because I don't know if this pattern will look good on me and if I order from an outlet I can't send it back.  Still debating.  Can anyone sway me  

I also ordered a Reina in the B&W big floral pattern (can't remember the name) and was so happy to see there was A LOT of fabric to let down so that wasn't the problem.  The problem is a 14 was so snug it looked like a hoochie mama dress on me :   I sent it back to the DVF website and put a note about the inconsistent sizing in the comments section.  That is ridiculous 

I love that Kaden though!   I really hope DVF has this cut next season in more patterns!


----------



## baysidebeauty

baysidebeauty said:


> I'm really debating tracking another one down in a Giant Floral Buds, but I'm really on the fence because I don't know if this pattern will look good on me and if I order from an outlet I can't send it back.  Still debating.  Can anyone sway me




I found the Kaden in the Giant Floral Buds in my size at Sak's for $103!


----------



## candy2100

Do you honor the dry cleaning only label, or has anyone washed at home?


----------



## antschulina

candy2100 said:


> Do you honor the dry cleaning only label, or has anyone washed at home?




I washed mine in a washing machine, using a soft programme. It worked well and the dress remains looking appropriately. I think that dry cleaning isn't practical for me.


----------



## candy2100

I just washed mine on delicate cycle with woolite. It's air-drying and then I'll steam/iron it before wearing.


----------



## BlondeHarper

I bought a DVF wrap dress a couple of years ago. It is from the "vintage" collection and the design is brambles. It is off white and black. After moving several times and having it dry cleaned I noticed a couple patches of discoloration, it almost looks like sepia toned.. Is there anyway to fix this, or can I have it dyed, it's 100% silk. 

I can post pictures if you need


----------



## TerriTerri

Post pics!  Do you think it could be a stain or has the color faded?


----------



## Enigma78

Drop what you&#8217;re doing and cancel your plans as the Diane von Furstenberg sample sale is here!

Find discounts at 70% off!

On 18 (7:30am-8pm), 19 (9am-6pm), 21 and 22 March 2016  (7:30am-8pm) at Hoxton Gallery, 59 Old Street, London, EC1V 9HX.


----------



## BlondeHarper

Sorry for the delay!! I was in the middle of a move. Here are some pictures of the discoloration


----------



## TerriTerri

I'm not sure that's the black color running into the white.  Could it have come from something else?


----------



## junzi

does anyone have the dvf josun dress and does it sizing run small or large?


----------



## Wamgurl

DVF Stephanie!


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

I own some DVF, but never been a huge fan. Wrap dresses are just not made for people with boobs. 

Anyway the recent hiring Jonathan Saunders at their CCO, has made me rethink the brand. They have some really interesting pieces out there right now.


----------



## Hobbsy

Wamgurl said:


> DVF Stephanie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3697307


Cute bag!


----------



## RueHermes

Can you have too many of her wrap dresses?


----------



## pbdb

RueHermes said:


> Can you have too many of her wrap dresses?


I don’t think so. It comes in many prints and colours. I have at least 10.


----------



## bobolo

megt10 said:


> I bought this dress a few months ago on sale and am finally wearing it. It is the Karlyn in Toile Collage Green. I am a huge fan of her sleeveless dresses living in SoCal. I just got this belt so decided to wear it with the dress. I liked the look. I had to size up in this dress to accommodate my rib cage and broad back.


you always look so amazing !!! you are the dvf inspiration


----------



## Mariusz

Please Authenticate This DVF dress. Thank you.


----------



## BougieBoo

So....I know I haven't been here in a while...but I need some of my DVF girls to bring me up to speed! When did the New Jeanne's price escalate to $498!?? Whoa..... LOL!


----------



## Fancypantsbags

Cant believe I'm only seeing this forum now!! I'm a huge DVf fan and have tons of wraps my favorite is the Abigail- the maxi wrap. Lately the prices have shot up and not just by a little - nearly 700 dollars for an abigail wrap- dont think they are worth that much- I have money but nope wont pay that much. And when they do go. Sale - 500 dollars. I'm not sure what her business plan is here but I'm wondering how much less she is selling. I'm so glad to have the beautiful collection I have all bought on sale at amazing deals -usually between 150-400 dollars. I'll cherish those for now.


----------



## papertiger

Fancypantsbags said:


> Cant believe I'm only seeing this forum now!! I'm a huge DVf fan and have tons of wraps my favorite is the Abigail- the maxi wrap. Lately the prices have shot up and not just by a little - nearly 700 dollars for an abigail wrap- dont think they are worth that much- I have money but nope wont pay that much. And when they do go. Sale - 500 dollars. I'm not sure what her business plan is here but I'm wondering how much less she is selling. I'm so glad to have the beautiful collection I have all bought on sale at amazing deals -usually between 150-400 dollars. I'll cherish those for now.



I have 4 dresses on the go at any one time, ATM I have pink mini wrap another 2 knee length Justins, 1 animal print and another abstract pattern. I also have a sleeveless daisy print wrap. In addition I bought the a DVF Warhol print scarf and a whole luggage set in leopard. I don't feel the need for any more but I would have liked some more of the Warhol print dresses (2014).


----------

